#ubuntu-se 2011-08-15
<Philip5> spacebug-: samma här
<Philip5> spacebug-: men du kan spela ett tag och så dör den bara mitt i en låt eller är det när du gör något?
<spacebug-> jag startar det, lägger till låtar, sen spelar jag en låt och sen efter ett tag dör det
<spacebug-> tror inte ens jag behöver spela faktiskt
<spacebug-> kanske skulle tracea det
<spacebug-> nu har jag dock för tillfället dratt in 2.4.4 från ubuntus förråd igen
<Philip5> om du tracar det så kan du se om det är en plug som gör att det kraschar eller själva huvudprogrammet
<spacebug-> kör trace nu
<spacebug-> spelade några låtar nu utan krash, så nu provar jag om det kan va när jag lägger till massa låtar
<spacebug-> där dog det!
<spacebug-> ser ju dock inga funktioner men lite libs
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/81VY6n1h    backtracelog
<Philip5> kraschen verkar vara i libmpg123
<spacebug-> mm
<Philip5> spacebug-: testa att bocka ur pluggen mpg123 under input plugins
<Philip5> starta sedan om programmet för säkerhets skull
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> du har ffmpeg som kan spela upp ändå
<Philip5> ser att det finns nyare versioner av libmpg123 än ubuntu verkar ha orkat uppdatera
<spacebug-> men du har samma och inga problem?
<Philip5> har faktiskt inte provat spela någon längre tid utan kör normalt amarok
<Philip5> har bara testat att det funkar
<spacebug-> libmpg123-0 version   1.12.1-3ubuntu1
<Philip5> umm den är 1,5 år gammal
<spacebug-> men när det krashade nyss va det när jag bara la till filer
<spacebug-> inte spelade ens
<Philip5> hmm
<Philip5> men den kraschade i madplugen då också?
<spacebug-> men mpg123libset verkar ju användas då oxå.. den läser väl info från filerna typ
<spacebug-> japp
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> men bocka ur så den inte används och testa
<spacebug-> nu provar jag utan mpg123
<Philip5> ska kolla på en update av libmpg123 och se om den har några fixar
<spacebug-> än så länge är det up and running
<Philip5> håller tummarna
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> nej fan
<spacebug-> nu krashade det :/
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> kan du se vart?
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/Tnc3t7xj
<spacebug-> kan jag ha nått skumt filnamnsencoding på nån fil?
<Philip5> du borde installara audacious-dbg och audacious-plugins-dbg så blir det bättre traces
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Philip5> kör du gtk eller winamp interface?
<spacebug-> gtk
<Philip5> jag också
<spacebug-> uppgraderadt från äldre version eller blåste config å allt? Fast de borde väl inte ändrat nått i den från 3.0.0 till 3.0.1 som inte den senare fattar :O
<Philip5> tycker inte det men de är notoriskt dåliga på att skriva changelogs så man vet inte riktigt vad de gör mellan versionerna
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> min tuffar på här nu utan att krascha efter iaf 4 min
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/MWKumS6E
<Philip5> hmm, verkar ju vara något med playlist
<Philip5> varför blandar han in du conf för? /home/spacebug/.config/audacious/playlist.xspf
<spacebug-> vet inte
<spacebug-> nått med autosave senare..
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> den där där man väljer 'auto character detector for' är grå
<spacebug-> 'title format' är tom, men den ska ju va custom för jag har gjort en egen
<Philip5> kan det vara något med den som spökar?
<spacebug-> kanske
<Philip5> om det är något strul med att skapa playlists
<Philip5> testa att bocka ur xspf pluggen som är en playlist plug
<spacebug-> provar just nu med att ta bort .config/audacious
<Philip5> jag fick en blank playlist när jag gjorde det och fick lägga till nya låtar igen
<Philip5> men nu är det sovdags. säg till sedan om du blir klokare av vilken plugin som är boven
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Philip5> ciao
<spacebug-> natti
<realubot> Finns det något Terminal-kommando som öppnar Ubuntus meny?
<realubot> Som Alt+F1?
<spacebug-> ctrl+F10 öppnar första på panelen där uppe om det va det du menade
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej. Men sova nu. Tar det en annan dag.
<namratiug> hey?
<namratiug> ngn inne?
<namratiug> svara...
<CasperN> aldrig något tålamod hos folk...
<namratiug> hallå
<namratiug> fan äre seriöst ingen jävel som är inne nu...
<namratiug> det är ju helt otroligt...
<CasperN> jodå
<CasperN> ha lite jävla tålamod bara
<namratiug> ncie :DF
<namratiug> fan asså xD
<namratiug> hehe fick lite utbrott...
<namratiug> men då så det är så att jag är mkt nybörjare på ubuntu och fattar inte varför det inte funkar att installara i terminalen...
<namratiug> den frågar efter password osv... jag skriver in det och de fuckar upp o säger att ajg ska starta om...
<namratiug> eller så kan du guida mig hur jag gör för att installera t ex spotify...
<CasperN> har ingen erfarenhet av spotify i linux, men en snabb googling på spotify + ubuntu ger ju minst ett 10tal guider
<CasperN> sedan är väl denna guide ganska lätt att följa http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<namratiug> mm de har jag gjort och följt som det står men terminalen vill ha lösenord och då säger den att jag ska göra om de...
<namratiug> alltså läste på ett ställe om att de va enklare att installera wine och sedan en windows intsallationsfil av spotify,,,
<namratiug> men skulle du kunna förklara hur terminalen fungerar...
<CasperN> tja, när den frågar erfter lösenord, så skriver man in det
<namratiug> mm....
<CasperN> det syns aldrig vad du skriver in när det handlar om lösenord
<CasperN> sedan händer det något
<CasperN> det är ju så det fungerar
<namratiug> och jag har gjort de men de står att det är fel lösenord men de kan de inte vara för jag skriver in rätt...
<CasperN> om installationen kräver att du ska starta om systemet så kanske du ska göra det
<CasperN> har du capslock på då?
<CasperN> säger terminalen att det är fel, då är det ju det
<namratiug> kolla här de är de jag skriver in
<namratiug> sebastian@sebastian-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ apt-get install wine E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Åtkomst nekas) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root? sebastian@sebastian-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<CasperN> skriv sudo först
<namratiug> äntligen tack som fan :D
<CasperN> alltså sudo apt-get....
<namratiug> nu funkar de
<namratiug> mm
<namratiug> fan va nice
<namratiug> hmm behöver jag göra ngt kommando efter för att stänga ner terminalen säkert eller så, har för mig att jag läste ngn stans om de...
<namratiug> ??
<CasperN> återgår det till promten så är det aldrig någon fara
<CasperN> prompten*
<namratiug> mhm och vad ee prompten?
<CasperN> annars skriver du bara exit
<CasperN> sebastian@sebastian-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<namratiug> aha
<CasperN> när det ser ut så så kan du stänga ned eller göra vad du vill
<namratiug> men måste jag inte alltid också skriva sudo innan allt ?
<CasperN> nej
<namratiug> nahe...
<CasperN> bara för att på root rättigheter
<CasperN> alltså admin
<namratiug> aha
<namratiug> okej
<namratiug> förstår ^
<namratiug> hmm jo de ee lite krångligt nu i början...
<CasperN> så är det alltid, antingen lär man sig att tycka om det, eller så går man tillbaks till windows :)
<namratiug> mmm nae jag ska ge de här en chans för ee fan för trött på windows nu mera
<namratiug> hmm är det möjligt att använda typ fingeravtrycksläsare i ubuntu ? gör jag har en inbyggd i min bärbara hade vart kul o använda...
<CasperN> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<CasperN> så ja, det ska gå
<namratiug> nice :D
<CasperN> sedan kan det vara så att kanske inte den modell du har finns med färdigt stöd
<CasperN> men hur som helst så brukar det alltid gå att lösa sånt
<namratiug> btw nu är jag i ett stadie då de komemr upp en ruta där de ee licence agreement men förstår inte hur jag klickar ok?
<CasperN> är det något i terminalen?
<namratiug> mm de kommer upp paketkonfiguration o så ståre massa text och längst ner <ok>
<namratiug> men förstår inte hur jag väljer ok
<CasperN> skriv y och tryck enter
<namratiug> går inte med enter eller skriva ok eller klicka...
<namratiug> funka inte
<namratiug> inte heller med J
<namratiug> som de va förut då de va J/n
<CasperN> varierar sånt med, det brukar stå i texten som dyker upp
<namratiug> mm dock står det inget om hur man väljer det...
<namratiug> bara agreement text
<namratiug> rubrik konfigurerear ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<CasperN> jadu, ingen aning
<namratiug> hmm
<namratiug> okej
<namratiug> fan då
<namratiug> aja hmm
<namratiug> hmm vad ska ajg göra..?
<CasperN> vänta tills någon annan vaknar och be om råd, eller posta en tråd på forumet
<namratiug> eller så bara stänger jag ner de?
<namratiug> kryssar terminalen?
<CasperN> kan du också göra, säkert inte värre än att köra igen
<namratiug> sebastian@sebastian-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ apt-get install wine E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Åtkomst nekas) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root? sebastian@sebastian-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<namratiug> så här står de ifall du förstår mer än jag...
<namratiug> nej de va visst fel
<namratiug> ───────────┤ Konfigurerar ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                          │                                                                               │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOF
<CasperN> det där verkar iaf vara ett av fontpaketen
<namratiug> This Microsoft End-User License Agreement           │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a          │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software           │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include      │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic              │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"
<CasperN> men det var ett konstigt medelande
<namratiug> okej
<namratiug> hmm okej
<namratiug> aja nu dödade jag terminalen
<namratiug> ska görat igen...
<CasperN> det finns ett textsnitts paket som heter Microsoft True Type Core Fonts
<CasperN> det kanske är lättare att installera detta först?
<CasperN> du hittar det i programcentralen, annars skriver du sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<CasperN> misstänker iof att du kommer få upp samma licenstext
<CasperN> gör du det via programcentralen får du säkert ett gui med knappar
<namratiug> hmm okej mm jag gör de nu då och btw de där med att skriva in sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts funka inte... stod kunde inte lpsa adminstantions skiten....
<namratiug> aha kan vara så att jag använde allt annat redan stod att ngt använde den också...
<namratiug> kan ha varit de.
<namratiug> aja nu har jag gett upp hoppet jag gör detta imron fan asså orkar inte pilla med de nu tack för hjälpen :D
<Coffe> morrn
<coobra> morn
<haffe> Morgon.
<coobra> så vad sker med all ubuntuianer
<Coffe> ?
<haffe> coobra: Är du bekant med Riesz representations sats?
<haffe> Den som säger att alla funktionaler på ett hillbertrum kan beskrivas som <x,z>
<coobra> nej
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Det är vad som sker med mig.
<coobra> för en obildad som mig
<coobra> kan du förklara det där för en idiot
<haffe> Det skulle ta ett par timmar, för det är ganska mycket saker som ska på plats först.
<phnom> Om det är någon som använder i3 i gnome så har jag pillat ihop en gnome applet som visar workspacen → http://github.com/phnom/i3applet
<amelia> så var semestern slut. :(
<einand> amelia: grattis
<whomee> en annan är "smart" och sparar semestern till hösten/vintern :)
<amelia> whomee: det hade jag inte kunnat göra ändå. byter jobb om 2,5 vecka-
<whomee> amelia: ah, då kan det vara lite klurigare kanske ja
<einand> eller så slösar man inte värdefulltid på att vara ledig
<amelia> einand: min tid här känns inte så värdefull längre, håller ju på att avveckla mig själv så är mycket dötid.
<einand> amelia: tja, du får väl se det så här då, du får ju faktiskt mer betalt per effektiv-timme i stället, så ditt värde har ju ökat ;)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> einand: hehe
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn ;D
<phnom> Mörrn ^^
<amelia> morrn
<Kirill^> Nån som använt/använder truecrypt?
<einand> jag litar inte på truecrypt
<Kirill^> Inte?
<einand> av historiska skäl litar jag inte på något fbi eller andra amerikanska säkerhetstjänster utvecklar
<Kirill^> Och vem säger att Truecrypt utvecklas av dem? O_o
<larsemil> HeMan: fortfarande nöjd med plattan?
<einand> sorry ,var csi
<larsemil> står inte ett ord om det på wikipedias artikel om truecrypt
<einand> sök på google
<larsemil> ge mig en url istället. ditt troll
<Kirill^> Uhhmmm!! Enda som berör FBI och truecryt är att FBI åkte på pisk och kunde inte dekryptera ett par diskar! ;D
<einand> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Daniel_Dantas
<einand> CIA har knäckt några diskar dock
<einand> dock, är det sällan som krypteringen är det svagaste länken
<Kirill^> Precis :)
<larsemil> hur gör an enklast en kopia av en databas i mysql?
<larsemil> är jag tvungen att dumpa och köra en ny?
<einand> mysqldump
<einand> är säkrast
<Kirill^> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/copying-databases.html
<einand> Sov aldrig näck ibland interner, det blir värst för dig min vän.
<whomee> Sov aldrig näck bland interner _efter_ du bjudit dina intervänner på drottningkräm och sandpapper.
<HeMan> larsemil: jovars, men jag har lyckats spräcka skalet på den... :(
<larsemil> HeMan: osis
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: men som tur är så är det inte så illa så att den inte går använda
<HeMan> larsemil: det är en "skugga" på skärmen av sprickan och det känns lite, men skärmen under är hel
<larsemil> HeMan: vad var det den hette?
<larsemil> adam?
<phnom> Wtf, varför kan jag inte flytta klockan till höger om power-symbolen? :(
<HeMan> larsemil: Notion Ink - Adam
<realubot> "The Bluetile project has contributed some of those building blocks to the xmonad library, but is now really just another xmonad configuration. A configuration that focuses on making the tiling paradigm easily accessible to users coming from traditional window managers."
<realubot> Så Bluetile är en konfiguration av Xmonad då. Där ser man.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/79433.png
<realubot> Vad säger ni om mitt skrivbord då?
<phnom> realubot: http://solidfiles.net/d/54637/ <3 i3
<einand> WHOOOT Google köper motorola
<rical> ??
<phnom> Wut?
<HeMan> Motorola mobility that is
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.398192/google-koper-motorola
<Namratiug> tjo
<Namratiug> ngn inne?
<phnom> Mjo
<Namratiug> nice jo jag har lite problem med att installera program
<Namratiug> typ dels skype och spotify
<phnom> Har du spotify premium?
<phnom> eller unlimited?
<Silasle> Ska inte humblebundle bort ifrån room topic? Det är ju över nu... :)
<phnom> Och vad är fel på skype?
<Namratiug> hmm nae premium... men vi börjar med skype... då är de så att jag hittar de i programcentralen så jag klickar installera men då får jag upp detta meddelande:
<Namratiug> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(
<Namratiug> Det verkar finnas ett programmeringsfel i aptdaemon, programvaran som låter dig installera/ta bort program och genomföra andra åtgärder relaterade till pakethantering.
<phnom> Här har du spotify för linux iaf: http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<Namratiug> och sedan står de detaljerna...
<Namratiug> tackar
<Silasle> Funkar det/vad händer om du skriver in "sudo apt-get install skype" i terminalen?
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Namratiug> hmm de funkar än så länge för nu går de massa grejer, men jag tror de ee ngt med fonts eller sånt...
<Namratiug> ahh nu får jag ännu ett felmeddelande som jag fick igår när jag försökte installera spotify från terminalen...
<Namratiug> konfigurarea ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Namratiug> och massa licence text och sedan <ok> men vet itne hur jag skriver ok
<Namratiug> liksom acceptar
<phnom> Markera ok, med piltangenterna och tryck enter
<Namratiug> nice :D
<Namratiug> fan igår blev jag tokig på de för jag inte fatta hur jag skulle klicka ok xD
<phnom> :)
<Namratiug> hur gör jag med den texten som jag fick till spotify för nu ee skype fixat :D
<Namratiug> förstår inte vad jag ska skriva in och var...
<Silasle>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Silasle> Där lägger du till:
<Silasle> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Silasle> Sedan kör du:
<Silasle> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<Silasle> och
<Silasle> sudo apt-get update
<Silasle> och
<Silasle> sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<Silasle> Klart
<Namratiug> jag skriver alltså /etc/apt/sources.list i terminalen?
<Silasle> Nej
<phnom> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Silasle> phnom: Du var snabbare :p
<Namratiug> aha okej
<phnom> Och sen lägger du till det Silasle gav dig längst ner :)
<Namratiug> mm var lägger jag:deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Namratiug> de ee massa text...
<phnom> ... Längst ner.
<Silasle> Spelar det någon roll egentligen?
<phnom> Nä
<Silasle> Ok
<Namratiug> och sedan går jag tillbaka till terminalen?
<Silasle> Stäng gedit
<Namratiug> och spara antar jag...
<Silasle> Ja
<Silasle> Och skriv in det jag sa däruppe
<Namratiug> mm
<Namratiug> nice de verkar funka :D
<Silasle> Nån som lyckats köra 11.10 i virtualbox
<Silasle> Har fått en del problem där ;)
<Coffe> nej men i kvm .
<Coffe> libvirt
<Namratiug> hey finns ngt här som heter empathy äre värt att konfigurara=
<Namratiug> ?
<phnom> Det är chat-klienten, vill du in på msn och sånt så kan det ju vara värt
<Namratiug> hmm nice :D okej då kör vi på de och btw skype och msn funka as bra :D
<phnom> =)
<Namratiug> och hur gör jag för xbmc
<phnom> Namratiug: Vad menar du?
<Namratiug> hur mna installerar xbmc men de har jag gjort nu så de va inga problem ;)
<Namratiug> hur gör jag för att intallera itunes :D
<larsemil> det gör man inte
<larsemil> för det går nite
<Namratiug> men hur gör man då för att synca med sin ipod=
<Namratiug> ?
<larsemil> vilken version av ipod?
<larsemil> har du provat sätta i sladden??
<Namratiug> en ipod touch
<Namratiug> 4 gen
<Namratiug> men varför ska man inte ha itunes+
<Namratiug> ??
<Silasle> För det första så är itunes skräp. Åt mindstone för windows
<Silasle> Namratiug: För det andra finns det ingen version till linux
<Barre> delhage: du.....
<Namratiug> men hur gör de personer som har linux och använder typ iphone :P
<Silasle> Kan man inte bara stoppa in den och så dyker den upp i filhanteraren?
<Namratiug> jo fast då kan man inte skicka över mucsik... eller film... bara bilder
<Namratiug> eller snarare bara kopirea från ipoden-...
<Namratiug> men okej jag dissar de nu för tillfället, och har ett annat problem jag försöker få igång min fingeravtrycksläsare och en snubbe här skikicka denna länk kan nu kollla på de ochh föklara vad jag ska göra.... http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<Namratiug> jag har försökt ngt i source list men de verkar inte funka så jag tar bort de jag gjorde och så gör jag om allt... och hur gör jag när terminalern har hängt sig...
<Namratiug> ?
<Silasle> CRTL+C i terminalen
<Silasle> Annars öppnar du bara en ny :p
<Namratiug> okej nice
<Namratiug> och skulle någon kunna kolla på den länken...? http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html om hur jag gör för att ffixa fingerreader
<Namratiug> asså allt står men när jag börjar lägga in ngt i source list så fuckar de upp och nästa steg funkar inte då jag gör de, antalgien gör jag ngt fel
<Silasle> Namratiug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666539/
<delhage> Barre: jag...
<Coffe> tips på att hitta vilken dator som har ett visst macnr ?
<rical> tcpdump?
<Silasle> Coffe: I ditt eget nätverk?
<HeMan> Coffe: kolla arp-tabellen i switcharna?
<Coffe> Silasle,  ja
<Barre> delhage: jag har ytterligare ett bevis på att det är ett u-land....
<Silasle> Kolla i routern
<Namratiug> silasle: det funkar inte när jag skriver in sudo apt-get update
<Coffe> HeMan,  vet jag inte hur man gör..  kan jag kolla lokal arp ?
<delhage> Barre: vad
<Silasle> Namratiug: Har du stängt gedit?
<Namratiug> då får jag ett typ echo är inte känd på rad 8 i listan över källor /etc/apt(sources.list
<rical> cat /proc/net/arp
<rical> Coffe:
<Namratiug> aa
<HeMan> Coffe: om den maskinen pratat med din maskin kan du få fram det
<Namratiug> de har jag
<HeMan> Coffe: sudo arp -an
<Barre> jo... kursen började kl: 09:00 i morse, och för att vara på den säkra sidan åkte jag som sagt ner i går eftermiddag....
<Barre> delhage: men kursen var inställd...
<Barre> delhage: att skicka ett mail om detta är tydligen att önska för mycket...
<Barre> så nu är jag hemma igen... :/
<delhage> Barre: wtf?
<delhage> vilka idioter
<Barre> mm
<Silasle> Namratiug: Skicka din  /etc/apt/sources.list via paste.ubuntu.com
<delhage> Barre: ska ni kräva ersättning för resa etc?
<Barre> delhage: säkert... inte min uppgift dock.. och det är skönt =)
<Namratiug> okej hur gör jag då för att skicka den?
<Silasle> Coffe: Så här ser det ut i min router: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-79.png
<Silasle> Namratiug: Copy, paste in i contentrutan
<Coffe> tack
<Namratiug> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://cr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted deb-src http://cr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free echo -e "# Fingerprint reader support (fpri
<Silasle> Namratiug: Skicka via http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Namratiug> aha nice
<Namratiug> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666544/
<realubot> phnom: Du har ett snyggt skrivbord. Frågan är om det går att ändra storlek på slave windows så att ett slave window tar upp t.ex. 2/3 av slave och det andra 1/3? Det går i bluetile med SuperKey+H/U/I/L eller något.
<Silasle> Namratiug: Testa det här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666545/
<carl-> är det nåt känt problem som dykt upp med musen i ubuntu nu
<carl-> hur fixar mamma det hemma .. ??
<phnom> realubot: Ja, det går att ändra storlek på dem
<realubot> phnom: Ok, manuellt utan att använda konfigurationsfil?
<Philip5> spacebug-: blev du något klokare sedan vilken plug för playlist som är boven?
<realubot> phnom: Med keyboard shortcuts?
<phnom> Mja, det finns i default-konfigen
<Silasle> Namratiug: O,fan. Jag har nog stängt av skallen helt efter första dagen i skolan :o
<Namratiug> okej ...
<Silasle> Ta bort allt det där skräpet och gå tillbaks till hur det var innan
<realubot> phnom: Ok, jag gillar att kunna resiza windows med en tangentbordskombination.
<Namratiug> okej alltså som jag hade de innan ?
<Silasle> Jupp
<Namratiug> okej ska jag också ta bort de med fingerprint reader?
<realubot> phnom: Så att jag enkelt varierar storleken beroende på vad jag använder fönstren till. En annan bra sak är att man i bluetile kan minimera ett fönster. Går det i i3 också?
<Silasle> Namratiug: Ja
<Namratiug> okej
<realubot> SuperKey+m minimerar ett slave window t.ex. och SupeRKey+Shift+M maximerar igen.
<Namratiug> så och sedan spara?
<Silasle> Namratiug: Ja
<Namratiug> okej då va de gjort :P
<Silasle> Namratiug: Och kör "echo -e "# Fingerprint reader support (fprint)\ndeb http://ppa.launchpad.net/madman2k/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" i terminalen istället
<Silasle> Allt i en rad. Utan "-tecken
<Namratiug> okej vad ska hända?
<Silasle> Inget
<Silasle> Eller ja, du ska inte se något
<Namratiug> hur menar du med inte se ngt?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, det går inte.
<Silasle> Men det kommer läggas till en del i filen
<Namratiug> okej men nu fortsätter jag med de du skrev förutom steg 1 :P
<Namratiug> right :D?
<Silasle> Försök med det
<Namratiug> nje gick inte
<Namratiug> står samma fast i rad 63 i listan över källor...
<Namratiug> asså samma meddelande fast annat rad nr...
<Silasle> Skicka /etc/apt/sources.list igen (via paste.ubuntu.com
<Namratiug> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666558/
<Silasle> Den där sudo gedit.... skulle också bort. Men vänta lite så skickar jag "rätt" version
<Namratiug> okej
<Silasle> Sådär :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/666562/
<Namratiug> nu när jag skrev in sudo apt-get update fick jag de här
<Namratiug> sebastian@sebastian-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Typ "exit" är inte känd på rad 65 i listan över källor /etc/apt/sources.list E: Listan över källor kunde inte läsas
<Silasle> Ta bort "exit"-raden också då
<Namratiug> okej
<Namratiug> okej ncie nu händer de saker
<Namratiug> hmm stod att de misslyckade att hämta W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://ppa.launchpad.net/madman2k/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://ppa.launchpad.net/madman2k/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://ppa.launchpad.net/madman2k/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Namratiug> men sedan fortsatte jag med de andra och programmet verkar funka bara att de inte hittar själva hårdvaran och de borde du vara launchpaden som skulle inhämtas och installeras som faila
<Silasle> Hmm, nu tänkte vi inte mycket :D
<Silasle> Programmet finns ju med i vanliga
<Silasle> Så allt det där var ganska så onödigt
<Namratiug> hmm :P
<Namratiug> fatta inte
<Namratiug> men jag gjorde allt till demo grejen och jag fick upp demo enrollment men då står de att de inte hittar device...
<Silasle> Då är det antagligen så att din läsare inte stöds :(
<Namratiug> hmm okej
<Namratiug> hur kan man kolla upp de ?
<Namratiug> men tror du itne de kan vara de osm inte installerades då?
<realubot> phnom: Vad är det som gör att du har valt i3 av alla tiling WM?
<Namratiug> silasle?
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag behöver hjälp med Digikam2
<phnom> realubot: Inget speciellt, jag råkade fastna för den bara.
<namratiug> hey
<namratiug> ingen inne?
<realubot> Jag upptäckte precis att Ctrl+Alt+PilUpp/PilNed gör så man scrollar på kartan på hitta.se. :) Men Ctrl+Alt+PilHöger/PilVänster fungerar ju inte för då byter man arbtesyta.
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<phnom> realubot: Skickade in lite patchar till den också, så mycket tycker jag om den ;)
<Silasle> realubot: Känns lite onödigt att använda Ctrl+alt när det räcker med bara piltangenter
<Silasle> google maps använder bara piltangenterna
<namratiug> hmm hur gör jag för att intsallera fingerprinter ?
<namratiug> och typ en fjärrkontroll till datorn ??
<Dynamit> är inte så hemma på fingerprinter delen. men fjärkontroll borde vara installera drivrutiner och klart
<namratiug> okej hur gör jag då ?
<Dynamit> ge mig namnet och modell så kan jag se om jag kan hjälpa dig
<Dynamit> välkomen in CasperN
<namratiug> hmm grejen ee att jag vet itne namnet för ajg fick den till datorn liksom den en liten grej, har en Hp pavilion dv7 1093
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> var det inte du som behövde hjälp med Xbmc igår? ifall det var det hur gick det?
<CasperN> hej hej
<Dynamit> hur är det CasperN?
<CasperN> bara bra. käkat en fet måltid med korvstroganoff
<CasperN> nöjd och belåten
<Dynamit> KRemote Control kan du pröva med namratiug men kan inte lova att det funkar
<namratiug> jo och xbmc funkar skit bra idag :D
<Dynamit> bra det
<CasperN> namratiug: fick du ordning på allt som sket sig inatt?
<Dynamit> programmet jag sa att du skulle testa är för infra röda kontroller
<Dynamit> min dator sket sig utan andledning så jag fick installera om den. stängde av den sen när jag skulle starta den så blinkade caps lock lampan när datorn skulle starta Kärnan
<namratiug> okej aa de ee infraröd men vänta lite har fixat allt förutom min fingeravtrycksläsare, fjärrkontorll, och blyray läsare(ve  t dock inte om den funkar redan men de ee en mindre sa) men de roliga ee att jag har drivrutinerna till allt på min hårddisk som jag laddat ner från Hp men vet inet hur jag gör för att installera dem. för om jag lyckas med de tror jag de kan funka...
<Dynamit> drivrutiner till hdd
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> och Blue Ray ska funka kan behöva installera decrypter för skivorna däremot
<namratiug> nae drivrutiner till alla extra grejer jag har typ fingeravtrycksläsare, fjärrkontrollen och touchknappar o allt sånt och ubuntu fixade llt direkt förutom fjärren och fingerabtrycksläsaren
<Dynamit> har inte Blue-ray själv så kan inte svara på hur det är med Blue-ray och Linux
<Dynamit> hp drivrutiner till Linux har dem slagit i huvudet
<namratiug> jaja men blyray använder jag alldrig det spelar ingetn roll
<namratiug> va?
<Dynamit> HP har avtal med Microsoft
<namratiug> aha okej
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att dem bryr sig om Windows
<Dynamit> inte Linux
<Dynamit> så var därför jag blev förvånad
<namratiug> okej men då testar jag först då med fjärren så får vi se med resten :P
<Dynamit> synd att AnyDvD bara finns till Win för det klarar av alla 99% av alla krypteringar till DvD Blue-ray dvd-hd
<Dynamit> och det AnyDvD inte klarar det klarar den när verisonen efter kommer ut
<namratiug> spelar ingen roll använder inte blyray...
<namratiug> så de gör inget
<namratiug> men hur gör jag då med fjärren :P
<Dynamit> installerar programmet så borde det funka
<Dynamit> i programbanken är enklast för dig
<Dynamit> annars är terminalen att rekomendera
<namratiug> okej jag hitta ngt i programcentralen så ska se ifall de funkar :D
<CasperN> någon som sitter i 10.10 här? funktionen spara skärmbild, alltså printscreen, fungerar "kopiera till urklipp" för er?
<Dynamit> sitter med 11.04
<Dynamit> jag lever inte i det förflutna
<namratiug> jag med 11.04
<CasperN> funkar det där då?
<namratiug> inte jag heller
<Dynamit> 10.10 är det förflutna
<CasperN> jasså?
<Dynamit> prnt screen funkar i 11.04 ja
<CasperN> jag tycker då bara utvecklingen går bakåt
<Dynamit> ja eftersom den är gjord
<Dynamit> 2010
<Dynamit> 10 månaden
<namratiug> för mig med...
<Dynamit> där av att den heter 10.10
<namratiug> men dynamit vad finns de för snabbkommandon som ee bra att kunna i linux?
<CasperN> funktionen funkar, men jag kan inte kopiera in screenshotet i photoshop
<CasperN> bara välja att spara det som en bild
<namratiug> ?
<namratiug> liksom finns de ngr för att försora skärm, förminska, anpassa till skrivbord osv
<Dynamit> det är för att det klistar inte
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Dynamit> utan sparar där man vill spara
<Dynamit> sudo
<Dynamit> = ŕoot rätigheter kan man säga
<CasperN> men funktionen "kopiera till urklipp" borde ju göra det
<CasperN> vad fan är den bra för annars?
<Dynamit> ja men det är inte print screen
<Silasle> CasperN: Photshop? I linux?
<Dynamit> wine
<CasperN> ^
<Dynamit> apt-get
<Silasle> Funkar inte bara urgamla versioner i wine?
<CasperN> nej
<Dynamit> jag vet inte har inte testat
<CasperN> kör cs5
<Silasle> :o
<CasperN> allt funkar
<Dynamit> har Cs5.5 att tillgå om jag vill
<Silasle> MÃ¥ste testa
<namratiug> dynamit menar du alla de där kommandon sudo o allt sånt ?
<CasperN> 5.5 tillförde inget till ps
<namratiug> för jag tänkte på typ ctr + vänsterpil och sånt
<Dynamit> var det inte det du fråga efter?
<Dynamit> jaha dem
<namratiug> aa
<namratiug> ;)
<namratiug> de andra
<Dynamit> ctrl+alt+upp
<Dynamit> fel
<Dynamit> haha
<Silasle> Alt+tab hoppas jag du kan?
<namratiug> aa faan för de funka inte xD
<Dynamit> alt+shit+upp
<namratiug> aha nice
<namratiug> aha nice
<moontaer> Hur fan kokar man potatis? :S
<Silasle> Och crtl+tab för att växla mellan flikar i webbläsare
<Dynamit> jo alt+ctrl+upp funkar om man är på annat arb. skrivbord
<CasperN> jäkligt konstigt, för super+printscreen, så fungerar "kopiera till urklipp"
<CasperN> men inte för hela skrivbordet
<Dynamit> det är ju inte vanliga print screen
<moontaer> Sätter man i potatisarna efter att det börjat koka? Hur länge ska de vara i?
<Dynamit> det får du ändra själv om du vill ha det så
<CasperN> moontaer: man ångkokar för bästa resultat
<Dynamit> namratiug blir lättare prata i pm
<namratiug> aa nu fattar jag ctr+alt+pilar ee fette nice :D
<namratiug> okej vet dock itne hur de funkar?
<moontaer> Ångkokar?
<Silasle> moontaer: Ja, efter att det börjat koka. Och sedan tills det är mjukt :p
<moontaer> Är det så de gör på restaurangen?
<CasperN> men annars så låter man de ligga i kastrullen från att det är kallt tills det blir varmt
<moontaer> Jag tycker alltid de verkar mjuka men sedan när man äter är de bara äckligt hårda.
<Silasle> CasperN: Har inte jag lärt mig ;)
<moontaer> Och smakar apa.
<Dynamit> namratiug: ska vi ta det i pm istället så vi ser vad vi skriver till varandra utan problem
<CasperN> ångkokar, då har man en tvådelad kastrul, där den övre har massa hål i sig
<namratiug> okej sure men hur funkar pm ?
<CasperN> som potatisen ligger i, och sedan kokar vattnet under
<Dynamit> om man inte har riktig ångkokare ja för då är det annan sak
<CasperN> så behåller det mer smak
<Dynamit> kör du xchat?
<namratiug> jag kör i vanlig webbchatt men jag kan ändra...
<Dynamit> ok
<namratiug> om du säger hur jag gör ;)
<Dynamit> ta terminalen
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome om jag inte minns fel
<moontaer> Hur i helvete kan alltid potatis på restaurangen bli perfekta, medan de alltid smakar apskit hemma?
<moontaer> Hur gör de? Ångkokar?
<namratiug> funka inte
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome-indicator
<Dynamit> det är det rätta
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> xchat borde installeras när indeicatorn installeras
<namratiug> verkar som de ee ngt som använder de nu står så här
<namratiug> E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Använder en annan process den?
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> har du uppdaterat kärnan
<CasperN> moontaer: vad är det som definierar att de blir skit när du gör det då?
<Dynamit> utan att starta om?
<namratiug> inten aning vad de ee ?
<CasperN> ojämn hårdhet, för mjuka, eller att de bara smakar skit?
<Dynamit> har en uppdatering installeras på datorn
<Dynamit> efter att du installerade ubuntu och du har inte startat om när den installerades?
<namratiug> hmm jag vet vad de ee de ee fjärren som  håller på jag missade de fönstret ska fixa de lite sanbbt
<Dynamit> ok
<namratiug> hmm vet inte om fjärren funkar hur kan man testa de
<namratiug> ?
<moontaer> CasperN: De liksom smakar inte som de ska... på restaurang är det som att äta godis, nästan. Man kan äta bara restaurangpotatis och njuta av det.
<moontaer> Hemma är det något "nödvändigt ont".
<Dynamit> ja det kan du
<moontaer> De har perfekt yta på restaurang. Mjuka men ändå tuggmotstånd. Smälter i munnen.
<Dynamit> vi kan ta det i pm också lättare
<moontaer> Hemma har de trasig yta, faller sönder, är hårda, ojämna, och smakar inte gott.
<Dynamit> så installera riktig irc klient
<CasperN> säkert att de tillsätter smör och lite kryddor
<Dynamit> det blir lättare på alla sätt
<namratiug> mm visst och nu håller de på att installera de där
<namratiug> du snacka om,
<moontaer> Smör? I vilket steg?
<namratiug> nu ee de färdigt btw :P
<Dynamit> bra
<Dynamit> tryck på det som ser ut som brev
<Dynamit> och välj xchat-gnome
<CasperN> rakt i kastrullen, eller över om man ångkokar, det är ju jätteolika
<CasperN> tror att alla gör på sitt sätt
<Dynamit> så
<namratiug> okej så
<Dynamit> riktig irc nu
<CasperN> själv delar jag alltid stora potatisar till mindre delar, föredrar att inte skala dem
<Namratiug_> mm nice
<Namratiug_> och nu vad gör jag ?
<CasperN> kryddning beror främst på vad man ska äta det till
<CasperN> ska det bara vara brunsås och köttbullar så skiter man i sånt
<CasperN> är det fiskrätter, då har jag ofta i lite färsk dill och några lökskivor, samt ett gäng morötter som kokar med
<CasperN> sedan kan du ju prova att köpa lite andra potatis sorter
<realubot> Silasle: Ok, men bara piltangenterna fungerar inte på hitta.se.
<CasperN> jag brukar också låta potatisen ligga i kallt vatten en bra stund innan, varför har jag aldrig reflekterat över, men det kanske påverkar stärkelsen på något sätt, vad vet jag
<Silasle> realubot: Nä, men verkar ändå som en smartare lösning
<CasperN> skitgoda potatisar blir det iaf när jag gör det, så jag vet att något gör jag rätt :D
<realubot> Silasle: Jo.
<moontaer> Hmm...
<phnom> Hmmmm...
<moontaer> Jag vill äta hos familjen Klump.
<moontaer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtC9xFS_3RU
<moontaer> Ser så sjukt gott ut.
<realubot> phnom: Kommer du ihåg att vi snackade om att köra 11.04 utan avancerade skrivbordseffekter? Det går om man loggar in med Classic (no effects) istället för vanliga Classic (eller Unity).
<phnom> realubot: Jo, jag såg det när jag lekte runt med session-filerna =)
<Screedo> godkväll alla
<Screedo> jag har installerat ubuntu 10.04, skapat en raid med 4x 500gb hdd, formaterade, mountade osv, allt frid och fröjd, sedan skapade jag en raid av 4x 2Tb seagate green diskar, skapar mina raid och när jag formaterar raiden så efter en bra stund av formatering så blir det fel i disken och så ser jag i diskverktyg att den har tappat 2st av mina 4 diskar. Detta körs på ett Promise TX 4
<Screedo> kontrollerkort, det gör den första raiden också men den har inga problem, samma sak har hänt 2 gånger i rad nu. hdd är helt nya, behöver iofs inte betyda att det inte är fel på dem. Hårddiskarna fungerade i freenas utan problem.
<Screedo> zfs raidz.
<R2D21> Klarar md 2tb?
<amelia> R2D21: ja?
<moontaer> Linux -- Det Bara Funkar (TM).
<Screedo> md?
<R2D21> mb sorry
<Screedo> det borde det göra eftersom jag körde dem i freenas, har inte kollat.
<R2D21> Freenas i saamma burk me samma mb?
<Screedo> jupp
<R2D21> ok
<Screedo> allt samma
<Screedo> förutom att jag körde freenas på ett usb minne, ubuntu har jag installerat på en ide disk.
<amelia> Screedo: men du kör zfs i ubuntu?
<Screedo> nä
<Screedo> ext4
<Screedo> körde zfs i freenas med en raidz
<amelia> Screedo: aha.. och nu kör du md-raid?
<Screedo> kör software raid.
<amelia> antagligen md då..
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> skapar raiden i diskverktyget i ubuntu
<amelia> Screedo: finns det någon info i dmesg eller någon output på varför det går sönder?
<Screedo> ursäkta mina nybörjar kunskaper i ubuntu, men hur kollar jag dmesg?
<amelia> skriv dmesg i en terminal
<RedCell> hello
<Screedo> något speciellt jag skall leta efter?
<RedCell> kan inte updatera min linux låda
<coobra> RedCell:  instalera windows
<RedCell> hehe man borde göra det
<RedCell> men min dpkg
<RedCell> funkar inte riktig som den ska
<amelia> Screedo: något relaterat till dm/md eller ext4 i slutet på outputen.
<Screedo> ser lite I/O errors
<Bonds> Någon som har nån gammal häck med kvm over ip, som vill sälja sig?
<RedCell> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<RedCell> de var den här erron jag får när jag försöker updatera
<Dynamit> kommer inte på vad det är just nu
<Dynamit> men känner igen det
<amelia> Bonds: kvm? du tänker typ ilo/drac/lom?
<Screedo> md: super_Written gets error=-5, uptodate=0
<Bonds> amelia: mjo
<Screedo> något sådant?
<amelia> Screedo: ser ut som ett problem..
<Bonds> amelia: dock finns ju inte just, kvm och "remote media" med i alla ipmi/ilo/drac konfigurationer.
<Screedo> Buffer I/O error on device md1, logical block 20480255
<Screedo> men vad är det som skapar problem?
<RedCell> nån som har koll på det här funkar
<amelia> Bonds: HP DL380 G2 eller Sun Enterprise 420R har jag liggande på en hylla..
<RedCell> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<Bonds> amelia: har två såna sun redan. Lite monster att co-loa. har du kvm på 380?
<RedCell> är det här support kanalen?
<amelia> Bonds: tveksamt om man får någon remote console utan licens på den dock..
<Bonds> attans =/
<RedCell> eller finns det speciel kannal för dom behöver hjälp?
<Bonds> kan man göra nåt kul med sun burkarna då. Jag har inte provat mina. Tog dom mest för att dom verkade spännande.
<Screedo> brb
<amelia> Bonds: eller jo, det verkade man få.
<Bonds> RedCell: denna kanalen ska fungera bra för ubuntu och linux relaterade frågor.
<RedCell> ok
<Dynamit> ja det är support här men det tar sin tid
<RedCell> men jag har en linux/ubuntu fråga
<amelia> Bonds: du kan ju installera Solaris på den och leka med zfs och zoner.
<RedCell> ok
<RedCell> närjag kör
<RedCell> apt-get upgrade
<RedCell> kommandot
<RedCell> får jag
<RedCell> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<Bonds> amelia: behöver leka med zfs, så kanske får bli så. Måste köpa nån propretariär skärmkabel från ebay först bara.
<Markslap> Du måste vara su
<RedCell> har googla runt
<Markslap> RedCell: Skriv sudo aptitude upgrade
<amelia> Bonds: jodå, fick upp en java-applet console. är när ilo 2 där man behöver advanced licens för att få console-biten.
<Dynamit> pröva sudo apt-get autoclean och sudo apt-get autoremove
<amelia> Bonds: properitär skrämkabel?
<Dynamit> för att rensa
<Bonds> amelia: en rund kontakt, har den inte framför mig. rund-"vga" kontakt.
<amelia> Bonds: ah, läste fel... men du har väl serielport på den där?
<Dynamit> vga är inte rund
<Dynamit> det är S-video
<Bonds> Dynamit: du har inte sett denna, lovar
<Dynamit> då är det inte vga
<amelia> haha, s-video på en server. :)
<Dynamit> det svär jag på
<Bonds> Dynamit: det är en mkt speciell highend sun, 10år gammal.
<Dynamit> hjälper en
<Dynamit> så kan inte prata så mycket mer exakt just nu
<Dynamit> brb
<RedCell> .
<amelia> Dynamit: vad är det för modell?
<RedCell> dpkg: command not found
<amelia> oh, Bonds menade jag.
<RedCell> :/
<RedCell> den säger (dpkg: command not found)
<Markslap> RedCell: Skriv: sudo apt-get upgrade
<amelia> Bonds: men oavsett kan du ju alltid köra mot seriekonsolen.
<RedCell> jag gör det
<RedCell> men den säger bara tmp/openssh-server.config.141789: line 39: dpkg: command not found Could not exec dpkg!
<Bonds> amelia: ska prova det
<RedCell> det är nå strul med dpkg
<coobra> :o
<RedCell> googla runt på den här erron
<amelia> Bonds: men jag är ändå nyfiken på vad det är för Sun-maskin du har.
<RedCell> den säger at man måste
<RedCell> chmod 777 dpkg
<Markslap> heh
<RedCell> men har ingen fil som heter dpkg
<Markslap> 775 är la mer lämpligt isf.
<Markslap> http://thelowedown.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/debian-apt-get-installs-fail-with-dpkg-error-code-100/
<RedCell> chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/dpkg': No such file or directory
<Bonds> amelia: ska kika mer sen hemma, kan posta update. Finns risk att jag misstagit mig.
<Dynamit> 777 är väldigt dålig ide
<RedCell> men vill bara att det ska funka :/
<Dynamit> är det Ubuntu server du anv. så är det bättre med att anv. Sudo kommando
<RedCell> chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/dpkg': No such file or directory
<RedCell> men kan inte hitta dpkg
<RedCell> är inte det skumnt?
<Dynamit> jo
<Dynamit> väldigt skumt
<Dynamit> men sudo är alltid bättre en att ändra chmod
<amelia> Bonds: ok. hojta till om du behöver hjälp med serielkablar och sådär. risken är rätt stor att du måste koppla upp dig på console-porten oavsett eftersom att standard output brukar vara satt till console och inte grafikkort på sun.
<amelia> Bonds: de flesta Sun-burkar har inte ens ett grafikkort faktiskt.
<Dynamit> hehehe varför inte ssh om man ska anv. den som riktig server
<RedCell> men nån läste problemet
<RedCell> I found the problem to be with the dpkg-dev package in Ubuntu. I removed the package completely and the problem did not re-occur
<RedCell> så hur tar man bort det
<RedCell> och sätter in ett nytt
<Dynamit> apt-get remove
<Bonds> Dynamit: för att man kanske containerfyndat och saker ssh conf =(
<RedCell> After this operation, 2,813MB disk space will be freed. You are about to do something potentially harmful. To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'  ?]
<Dynamit> skriv yes
<Dynamit> och tryck enter
<RedCell> då säger den abort
<Dynamit> skumt
<Dynamit> apt-get remove --yes dpkg-dev
<RedCell> To continue type in the phrase
<Dynamit> då borde den svara ja av sig själv
<R2D21> Så jag. Har billigare el än en dörrförsäljare från E-on kunde erbjuda.
<RedCell> Could not exec dpkg! E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<RedCell> :/
<Dynamit> du anv. ju inte ens dpkg när du anv. apt-get
<Dynamit> så wtf
<Namratiug>  Namratiug
<Dynamit> haha /nick
<Dynamit> är det
<Dynamit> men det behövs inte
<Dynamit> det är bara när man ska byta nick
<RedCell> nej
<RedCell> kan man får ett virus?
<RedCell> rootkit?
<Dynamit> kör du inte antivirus
<RedCell> nej
<RedCell> rkhunter
<larsemil> Dynamit: apt-get är väl bara en frontend till dpkg ?
<RedCell> chkutmp: nothing deleted not infected
<larsemil> RedCell: för att få den att göra som du vill så säg Yes, do as i say'
<RedCell>  ?] 'Yes, do as I say!' Abort.
<larsemil> vad är det för kommando du ska köra?
<Dynamit> dpkg är inte ens i närheten av samma sak som apt-get i alla fall när jag håller på i min router
<Dynamit> som är Linux baserad
<RedCell> apt-get remove dpkg
<larsemil> RedCell: du vill INTE ta bort dpkg
<larsemil> absolut inte
<RedCell> ok,ok
<larsemil> Dynamit: APT was originally designed as a front-end for dpkg to work with Debian's .deb packages, but it has since been modified to also work with the RPM Package Manager system via apt-rpm
<Dynamit> dpkg-dev är det han ska ha bort
<larsemil> varför ska han ta bort det?
<Dynamit> fråga inte mig
<Dynamit> han vill ha bort den
<RedCell> du rekomendera mig
<Dynamit> jag har inte rekomenderat
<RedCell> ok
<RedCell> fattade de som de
<Dynamit> det var du som frågade hur du skulle ta bort den
<RedCell> jo
<larsemil> RedCell: vad är ditt ursprungliga problem?
<RedCell> larsemil E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<RedCell> kan inte updatera
<RedCell> eller installera program
<larsemil> RedCell: prova sudo apt-get install -f
<RedCell> samma error
<Dynamit> hjälper inte med autoclan och autoremove
<Dynamit> det ska vara apt-get autoclean
<Dynamit> hahaha hade stavat fel förut
<RedCell> ska jag köra apt-get autoclean?
<Dynamit> kan hjälpa
<Dynamit> men har tvivel på det
<Dynamit> men kan inte skada att försöka
<RedCell> dpkg: command not found
<Dynamit> hur kan dpkg svara när du kör dpkg
<Dynamit> jäklit skumt
<RedCell> :/
<Dynamit> dpkg svarar inte för mig när jag anropar apt-get när jag håller på i routern
<larsemil> RedCell: vad händer om du bara skrver dpkg ?
<larsemil> dpkg --help t.ex
<RedCell> larsemil The program 'dpkg' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install dpkg
<larsemil> RedCell: du är körd. :/
<Dynamit> det går alltid att rädda på något sätt hur var en annan sak
<larsemil> RedCell: om du skriver make då?
<RedCell> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<RedCell> det är bara dpkt
<RedCell> som inte är som det ska
<spacebug-> Philip5: här?
<spacebug-> Philip5: det funkar iaf bra när jag disablar xspf.so
<larsemil> RedCell: men det där betyder att du ju kan rädda systemet genom att försöka kompilera dpkg från source, men nu pratar vi avancerade saker
<RedCell> men om jag har laddar ner source koden
<RedCell> så är väll det bara gcc
<RedCell> ?
<larsemil> RedCell: antagligen något liknande ./configure make sudo make install
<RedCell> men om du skriver up kommando jag ska skriva
<RedCell> kanske jag kan räda hon :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: yupp, aha. du kanske ska göra en upstream bug report :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: eller kolla om det kanske finns någon redan
<RedCell> spacebug
<RedCell> är det jag det
<RedCell> det känns som det
<RedCell> men har en polare utanför ryssland
<RedCell> som har linux sefrikat
<RedCell> han skulle titta på min dator över ssh
<RedCell> senare i kväll
<RedCell> så hoppas han kan lössa det
<RedCell> men tack så mycket för era tips
<RedCell> jag upskata dom verkligen
<RedCell> jag stannar kvar i chaten  i fall nån får en ide hur man fixar det här
<spacebug-> Philip5: men det blir inte så för dig sa du?
<Philip5> inte vad jag märkt. kanske för att jag kör kde på något sätt men just det verkar ju kostigt
<spacebug-> mm låter konstigt
<Philip5> spacebug-: men jag ser att de ändrat i koden för den pluggen mellan 3.0.0 och 3.0.1 så det måste ju ha introdcerats där
<spacebug-> det kan ju va nått med att det pluginet får problem med vissa filnamn eller nått. Såg ju ut som det krashade i nån utf8_validate-grej
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Philip5> ja kanske
<spacebug-> jag la ju till lite ny musik samtidigt. Kanske prova att ta bort den katalogen och kolla om det blir samma
<Philip5> fast det borde inte vara något med kde kan man tycka eftersom den inte använder något sånt alls som borde ha betydelse mellan gnome och kde
<Philip5> ska kolla om de uppdaterat något i git där
<RedCell> men om ja nu måste installera om linux
<RedCell> vad rekomenderas
<RedCell> KDE eller gnome?
<Philip5> frågar du mig så säger jag kde men frågar du andra här som kör gnome så säger det gnome
<Philip5> upp till dig själv att se vad du gillar bäst
<RedCell> det är bara utsende right?
<spacebug-> sen går det ju faktiskt ha både KDE och gnome installerade samtidigt och prova lite
<Philip5> nej
<RedCell> nehe
<Philip5> gnome och kde använder olika frameworks och tekniker för en massa saker
<RedCell> ok
<RedCell> använder gnome nu
<RedCell> tycker det har funka bra hittils tills jag fick problem med dpkg
<Philip5> hur kan man få problem med dpkg i ubuntu??
<RedCell> ingen aning
<RedCell> en helt vanlig
<RedCell> dag vakna jag och skulle updatera
<RedCell> och den gav mig error i dpkg (100)
<Philip5> spacebug-: nepp, de har inte gjort någon fix av xspf i git och utvecklingen av 3.0.2 än så länge. tänk om de inte känner till din bugg :O
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> får väl ta det en dag..
<Philip5> spacebug-: Dagon har samma problem som du verkar det som
<spacebug-> Philip5: ok.
<spacebug-> hum, hur gör jag en bug report nu då?
<spacebug-> det ska kanske inte skickas in som en vanlig bug report när paketet egentligen inte ligger i ubuntus repos?
<Philip5> annars skulle det bli en ubuntu bug report. upstream tar sånt som inte är distro relaterat
<Philip5> spacebug-: du gör alltså ingen bug rapport till ubuntu utan du gör den till audacious
<spacebug-> Philip5: skrev ett inlägg i deras forum nu
<Silasle> Varför kopplar servern bort sig från det trådlösa nätverket och återansluter inte? Någon strömsparfunktion?
<Dynamit> hur är det med alla?
<haffe> Jag har ont i foten och tänkte gå och lägga mig.
<Dynamit> det var inte bra att ha ont i foten
<amelia> jag har ont i axeln och tittar på tv..
<Dynamit> hoppas det går över då
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska se på någon film på datorn, man har ju Xbmc i datorn som är inkopplad till datorn
<Dynamit> man har ju så lite filmer
<Dynamit> eller hur var det
<Silasle> Xbmc i datorn som är inkopplad till datorn
<Philip5> amelia: vad har du då gjort? träningsvärk?!?!
<Silasle> !?
<Dynamit> hahaha Tensta Svenska
<Dynamit> snacka om att min hjärna inte kopplar ihop allting
<Silasle> Ärligt talat så fattade jag inte ett dugg av det där
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska se på någon film på dator
<Dynamit> vad förstår du inte i det
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> datorn
<Silasle> Att du har kopplat in datorn i datorn
<amelia> Philip5: nej... sovit konstigt.
<Dynamit> var just det min hjärna kopplade inte allting som det ska
<Dynamit> jag har Xbmc i datorn som är inkopplad i tv'n
<Silasle> dator!=tv ;)
<Dynamit> sedan skrev jag, har ju så lite filmer eller hur var det
<Dynamit> kan man väl se det som om man inte har någorlunda normal platt tv som måste ha ca modul för att koda av signalerna som är digitala
<Dynamit> så jäkla mycke dator är inte den tv'n
 * Silasle är förvirrad  :|
<Dynamit> det är ju inte direkt Java i tv'n
<Dynamit> <Silasle> dator!=tv ;)
<Silasle> Ja, dator är inte lika med tv
<Dynamit> jag sa att jag har datorn inkopplad i tv'n
<Dynamit> det finns VGA HDMI S-Video
<Silasle> Först så kopplade du in den i datorn :p
 * Silasle förvirras mer och mer
<Dynamit> nu reder vi ut det
<Silasle> Ok
<Silasle> Du har en dator
<Silasle> Vart kopplar du den?
<Dynamit> jag har Xbmc i datorn som står i vardagsrummet som är inkopplad till tv'n via hdmi
<Silasle> Uppfattat
<Dynamit> dyr hdmi dock men men
<Dynamit> ja och jag sa att jag undrar om jag ska se på film på datorn
<Silasle> Ja :)
<Dynamit> förstår du nu?
<Silasle> Visst
<Dynamit> och sedan sa jag även vad jag saknar filmer eller hur var det
<Dynamit> med andra ord har jag inte alls lite filmer
<Silasle> Fattade bara inte vad du kopplade ihop, och hur tv'n omvandlades till en dator. Men nu har jag fattat :D
<Dynamit> som väldigt många gör idagens läge använder HDMI
<Dynamit> men kan även koppla via S-Video, VGA
<Silasle> dvi
<Silasle> displayport
<Dynamit> men hdmi ger best ljud och bild
<Dynamit> jag vet vad dvi är
<Silasle> displayport är väl helt ok?
<Dynamit> men inte så vanligt att tv-apparater som har det
<Dynamit> det går ja
<Silasle> Klarar det ljud?
<Dynamit> dvi skickar väl inte ljud? kan ta reda på det
<Silasle> om displayporten skickar ljud
<Silasle> Japp, displayport klarar både ljud o bild
<Dynamit> dvi och displayport är inte riktigt sak om du tänker på Apple kontakt
<yeager> dvi(-d) skickar inte ljud
<Dynamit> eller
<Silasle> De har väl inget med varandra att göra alls?
<Dynamit> dvi har ju inte mer en ett tecken som liknar display port
<Dynamit> vad det jag tyckte
<Dynamit> så varför skrev du DVI om du menade Displayport
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
<Dynamit> där är DVI
<Silasle> Fyllde bara på din lista
<Silasle> Med två olika alternativ
<Dynamit> hur vanligt är det att en tv har displayport?
<Silasle> vet ej
<Silasle> Har ingen tv
<Dynamit> har inte sätt någon vad jag vet
<Dynamit> hdmi är standard i nästan alla tv-apparater idag
<Dynamit> s-video har funnits länge nästan ovanligt ett tag att det inte fanns på tv'n
<Silasle> displayport är kanske mer vanligt på datorskärmar
<Dynamit> vga var ganska vanligt i början när platt tv kom
<Silasle> HDMI sorterades ut ur min hjärna när de började med sitt licenstrams :p
<Dynamit> licenstrams
<Dynamit> ? jag har inte haft något problem
<Silasle> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/14214-hundratusentals-mini-displayport-till-hdmi-kablar-stoppas-for-licensbrott
<Dynamit> Enligt licensen får endast kablar med HDMI-kontakter i båda ändarna kallas för just HDMI-kompatibla, allt annat faller utanför specifikationen och är därmed otillåtet. Dessutom finns det inget standardiserat test för denna typ av kabel som kan garantera funktionaliteten.
<Silasle> Stoppar en fullt fungerande produkt för att inte finns i deras lista över licenser och altså inte kan fungera enligt dem
<Dynamit> så det är bara rätt att påstå annat
<Dynamit> dem får inte kallas fullt hdmi kompatibel
<Dynamit> dem kan skriva hdmi ja
<Silasle> Nej
<Silasle> Nej
<Dynamit> allt annat faller utanför specifikationen och är därmed otillåtet.
<Silasle> De får väl inte ens säljas eftersom de kopplas in i deras hdmi-licensierade apparater
<Dynamit> förklara det då
<Silasle> "Med andra ord är det vad som ansluts till HDMI-kontakten på enheten som faller under licensen."
<Dynamit> och hade Apple pratat med dem så hade dem säkert fått göra det
<Dynamit> skulle inte förvåna mig
<Dynamit> mer principsak en något annat
<Silasle> Annars går de bara till domstol och får rätt där
<Dynamit> mer principsak en något annat
<Silasle> Så om apple frågar är det väl lika bra att köra
<Silasle> Är väl bara en principsak, fungerade gjorde de ju
<Dynamit> om du har för många datorer med samma licens så är det ett brott
<Dynamit> ska du bestrida det
<Dynamit> eftersom du har licensen?
<Silasle> vilken licens för datorn pratar du om nu?
<Dynamit> i huvud taget OS om du gör OSx Windows kan fortsätta
<Dynamit> Microsoft Office ****
<Dynamit> men du verkar vara på samma sak som mig även om du inte märker det själv. det är mer prinscip sak en att dem bryr sig
<Silasle> Du bryter väl mot microsofts avtal då
<Dynamit> om jag gör var en sak
<Silasle> Det är väl bara principsak och att tjäna pengar det handlar om
<Dynamit> skrev ju det innan diskutionen började så mycket
<Dynamit> så vi missar bara varandra
<Silasle> Märker det :p
<Dynamit> fn vad sugen på saft jag är och inte har man någon saft hemma
<Silasle> Antar att vi egentligen tycker och tror samma sak :)
<Dynamit> varför ska man vara sugen på saker man inte har hemma
<Dynamit> skulle lätt kunna dricka 10L blandsaft just nu
<Silasle> Brämhults lemon-juice  vore inte helt fel nu :D
<Dynamit> ska nog cykla imorgon till OBS och handla stor saft dunk så man har ordentligt
<Silasle> OBS?
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obs!
<Silasle> OBS=coop forum
<Dynamit> sedan att det heter Coop nu struntar jag i
<Silasle> eller?
<Dynamit> ja
<Silasle> :p
<Dynamit> dem slog ju ihop kedjorna
<Silasle> Våran ica supermarket kallas fortfarande Melkers. Det låter bättre ;) Men coop vs obs, där vinner nog coop :p
<realubot> "A really strong random 8-letter password gives a maximum of 240 or 1012 (a 1 followed by 12 zeros) different passpharses (standard not-so-random-passwords are much weaker!), which is enough to protect a 40bit key. A single fast PC should be able to try those 1012 different passphrases in about 42days (assuming 300000 tries/s). Compare that to the 1025 years it takes to break a 128bit key that might be protected b
<Dynamit> jäkla bot
<Dynamit> vi pratar inte ens om det
<realubot> 43 dagar för att knäcka ett 8 tecken lång lösenord? Det är ju inte lång tid. Då knäcker man ett 8 tecken långt lösenord till ett användarkonto lätt ju.
<realubot> *42
<Silasle> En månad är väl rätt länge :p
<Dynamit> pRe3AspAZacewreweBrEpa_AmEyu99eVezUyusw#S!UX_trezech2Ke+*C2Uhab- knäck det du realubot
<realubot> Silasle: Det är det väl inte? Om någon snor din dator så kommer personen åt din Hemkatalog på 1,5 månader?
<realubot> Det håller ju inte.
<Dynamit> darför ser man till att efter x antal fel så förstörs filen
<Silasle> Men systemet blockar det nog efter x antal försök
<Silasle> opp, Dynamit var före
<madbear> nej
<realubot> Det är knappast default i Ubuntu?
<Dynamit> och har man något att gömma så ser man till att det gör det
<madbear> kommer man åt /etc/shadow från liveskiva tex?
<phnom> realubot: http://xkcd.com/936/
<madbear> phnom: kommer inte john the ripper att knäcka det där rätt så snabbt då?
<realubot> phnom: Mm.
<realubot> Silasle: Blockar UBuntu inloggningsförsök efter x försök eller gissar du bara?
<Dynamit> anv. metoden pgp shredding anv. så jäklar finns inte ett spår kvar
<Dynamit> så kan dem ju pröva återskapa den
<madbear> realubot: man gör inte på det sättet ju
<Silasle> realubot: Gissar bara. Men hoppas verkligen det
<Dynamit> går att ställa in det om inte annat
<madbear> duuuuuuh! testa john the ripper grabbar
<Dynamit> men bättre att anv. samma metod som pgp shredding när x antal fel inloggningar har skett
<Dynamit> då kan John the ripper gå och lägga sig ingen har lyckas återskapa när den metoden har används
<madbear> vadå?
<madbear> john försöker inte logga in på din dator...
<Dynamit> DoD 5220.22-m förstör alla spår och chans att rädda filerna som metoden har används på
<madbear> vad gör den?
<Dynamit> räcker med att filerna märker antalet fel lösenord så när x antal gånger så ser man till att DoD 5220.22-m används för att förstöra filen totalt
<Dynamit> ser till att förstöra chansen att återställa filen
<madbear> det har inget med john att göra
<Dynamit> bruteforce = man kan se till att saker triggas
<madbear> well den bruteforcar ju inte systemet
<madbear> utan /etc/shadow
<Dynamit> det räcker för att man kan se till att det triggas
<Dynamit> bara man ställer in saker och ting rätt
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Industrial_Security_Program
<Dynamit> varför tror du NSA CSI etc. alltid anv. special gjorda enheter som tar en exakt kopia över hdd utan att skriva någonting till hdd som ska kopieras ifrån
<Dynamit> normala datorer skriver till hdd så fort du startar den
<madbear> förstår fortfarande inte hur någons system ska veta att jag kör john the ripper på /etc/shadow
<madbear> på min superdator
<madbear> :P
<Dynamit> för en bruteforce kan alltid spåras
<madbear> vi säger att jag får tag i realubots dator
<madbear> kör en liveskiva och sparar /etc/shadow
<madbear> den innehåller salt och saltat lösenord
<Dynamit> det var en sak. men det finns sätt att få metoden och triggern att ligga i filen
<madbear> sen testar den massa lösenord med saltet och får fram att realubotRockarFett saltat ger samma som saltade passet
<madbear> då vet john att det är lösenordet
<Dynamit> varför tror du NSA, CSI etc. anv. special gjorda kopiatorer av hdd för
<Dynamit> just för att inte triggers ska förstöra bevisen helt
<madbear> ja det är klart men vi snackar en vanlig ubuntudator nu
<madbear> bruteforce körs inte som inloggningsförsök
<Dynamit> du skulle köra bruteforce på filen right?
<madbear> ja klart
<Dynamit> om då triggern och metoden ligger i filen som skydd så efter x antal fel så går ju triggern i filen igång
<Dynamit> och förstår sig helt
<Dynamit> förstör
<Dynamit> inte förstår
<madbear> ja men om jag kopierar /etc/shadow med hjälp av en liveskiva hur ska filen då kunna förstöra sig?
<Dynamit> jag kan göra en zip som skyddas av krypteringen som finns i pgp desktop så ska du se hur du en gör så förstör den sig själv
<Dynamit> och du hittar inte ett spår av den
<Dynamit> orginalet förstör sig inte då nej
<Dynamit> men kopian du försöker förstör sig vid triggern
<Dynamit> om du använder kopian för att bruteforca på
<Dynamit> men triggern ligger ju i filen så du måste ju ha xxx antal kopior för att ens lyckas eftersom trigger och förstörningen finns i filen
<Dynamit> förstörningen
<madbear> hur ska det gå till undrar jag? :D
<Dynamit> fn nu koplar inte min hjärna att jag skrivit en del
<Dynamit> att trigger och metoden ligger i filen
<madbear> att /etc/shadow ska förstöra sig själv dvs
<madbear> då kan jag ta bort dom bitarna ur filen då
<Dynamit> jag kan göra en pgp zip så kan du försöka göra bruteforce
<Dynamit> du kommer inte lyckas göra bruteforce på den
<Dynamit> för den kommer förstöra sig
<Dynamit> totalt så det inte går att hitta spår av den
<realubot> Saken är ju den att /etc/shadwo har knappast en trigger?
<madbear> precis
<madbear> det är ju det jag menar
<Dynamit> har man något att skydda så har den trigger och  DoD 5220.22-m i sig
<realubot> Så det är inga problem att göra som madbear säger och då knäcker man ett 8 bitars lösen på 1-2 månader?
<Dynamit> då nej
<Dynamit> men är man paranoid så har man alltid triggers på allting
<realubot> Dynamit: SÃ¥ hur fixar man en trigger?
<realubot> Jag tycker Ubuntus kryptering av Hemkatalogen är ett skämt då?
<Dynamit> jag är ingen jäkla programerare jag vet att det går
<Dynamit> eller programerare jo men inte på den nivån
<Dynamit> men jag vet att det går
<realubot> Man knäcker det ju lätt om inte personen har 10+ tecken för då kanske det tar några år?
<Namratiug> ngn som kan hjälpa till med ett problem med fingeravtrycksläsare, har ingen drivrutin...
<Namratiug> xD
<Dynamit> bara se på pgp zip
<Dynamit> lycka till då
<madbear> Dynamit: men bitarna som är metoderna du snackar om måste ju gå att skippa vid kopiering
<madbear> då kan jag ju bara kopiera bitarna som handlar om användarnamn och salt/saltat pass
<Dynamit> säg det till dem som försökt knäcka krypteringen som pgp desktop använder
<madbear> men alltså det är inte samma sak vi snackar om
<Dynamit> vad jag vet har inte ens NSA lyckas
<Dynamit> och dem har super dator
<madbear> NSA skulle inte berätta....
<Dynamit> inte
<Dynamit> låt mig se här
<Dynamit> hm vad är deras jobb
<Dynamit> öö se till att säkerheten är bättre
<realubot> Det är klart att NSA inte berättar vad dom klarar och inte klarar.
<Dynamit> bra
<Dynamit> förklara då dem som tar sig in i deras datorn inte har öppnat mun
<Dynamit> vist 99,99% åker dit ganska fort
<Dynamit> men dem skulle hinna sprida bevisen på att dem har lyckas
<Dynamit> så att skaffa säker kryptering och se till att triggern funkar till 100% kan inte vara något annat en möjligt
<realubot> Mjo, men har någon verkligen tagit sig in så långt i NSA då? Det är ju skillnad att komma åt lunchpriserna i NSAs restaurang och top secret grejer?
<Dynamit> tillräcklit långt in i NSA huvud dator för att få väldigt lång tid i fängelset och dator förbud som gäller hela livet
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag tycker det låter intressant det du säger men har du inte några källor på hur en sådan trigger skulle fungera i Linux?
<Dynamit> är det möjligt i win är det möjligt i Unix och Linux sedan hur var en annan sak
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<Dynamit> källor på hur en sådan trigger skulle funka i Linux nej. men Logiken och teorin säger att det som är möjligt i win är möjligt över allt
<Namratiug> hmm mkt intressant, här ee en noob fråga gåre att flytta t ex fönstren mellan skrivborden och hur isåfall?
<Dynamit> ctrl+alt+shift+pil
<Namratiug> nice :D
<Namratiug> tackar
<Dynamit> hur gick det gör dig Namratiug?
<Dynamit> med Xbmc
<Namratiug> hmm jo de funkar har inte kollat så mkt xbmc ännu
<Namratiug> ska lägga in filmer o sånt senare, just nu lägger jag in bilder i photowell eller va de heter...
<Namratiug> och så ere lite jobbigt med lösenordsfrågan 2 ggr varje gång datorn frågar...
<realubot> Dock krävs det inte många bitar för att komma upp i 10-100 år.
<Dynamit> 64-tecken
<Dynamit> knäck det du
<Dynamit> med RoadRunner för att vara snäll
<Namratiug> roadrunner?
<Dynamit> Realubot: kan du mycket om datorer vet du vilken dator det är
<Dynamit> svarar i pm
<Dynamit> ska se om Realubot
<Dynamit> vet vad det är
<realubot> Dynamit: Nja.
<realubot> Knäck vad?
<Dynamit> 64 teckens lösenord som är krypterad med hjälp av pgp desktop
<Dynamit> och som sagt för att vara snäll skulle du få tänka att du anv. roadrunner
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad roadrunnet är men 64 teckens lösenord är 64^64 kombinationer.
<realubot> Om alfabetet+specialtecken+siffror= 64 tecken.
<Dynamit> varför diskutera säkerhet om du inte ens vet vad bland top 5 super datorerna i världen är
<Dynamit> ?
<realubot> Hur lång tid det tar beror ju på försök/s.
<Dynamit> jag sa att du skulle få tänka att roadrunner gjorde attacken
<realubot> Dynamit: Vad har det med saken att göra?
<realubot> Jaha, men jag vet inte hur många försök roadrunner klarar/s.
<realubot> Så i exemplet jag hade gjorde datorn 300 000 försök/s.
<realubot> Är det en orimlig siffra?
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Roadrunner
<Dynamit> där har du en Super dator
<realubot> Jag vet vad det är. Jag har hört talas om den. Hur många försök klarar en kraftfull PC då? Typ Core i7?
<realubot> Hur många försök/s?
<Dynamit> många Forskare och annat som behöver super dator använder sig utav roadrunner
<Dynamit> inte vet jag vad en I7 klarar i sek beror dessutom på mycket
<Dynamit> ram
<Dynamit> cpu
<Dynamit> hur mycket ström den har
<Dynamit> GhZ
<realubot> Då kan jag upplysa dig om att Kina får fler och fler superdatorer per år och snart har dom fler superdatorer än Europa+USA tillsammans.
<vacum> hehe
<Dynamit> du RoadRunner har legat etta för ett tag sedan
<realubot> Nja, kanske inte varje år. Men under en 5-årsperiod så.
<Dynamit> då kunde Kina och Japan sova
<vacum> kör inte kineserna massa MIPS-projekt
<vacum> licens och patentstädade MIPSar
<realubot> Oj då. Japan och Kina har redan gått om oss. :|
<realubot> MIPS?
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOP500#Rankings
<realubot> Roadrunner är ju yesterdays news.
<Dynamit> du den klarar sig bra en idag
<Dynamit> den slår den du har hemma och dem du har tillgång rätt bra
<Dynamit> den låg 7 förra året
<Dynamit> och dem slutade tävla med den 2009
<Dynamit> så 2 år utan att göra den värre
<vacum> coolt att en sparc är 1a
<Dynamit> så IBM klarar sig bra 2 år och ändå bland top 10
<vacum> ja
<Dynamit> skulle dem få pengar så jäklar skulle dem bli 1'a igen är jag helt säker på
<realubot> Dynamit: Du som kan så mycket om datorer. Hur många försök/s klarar en Core i7?
<Dynamit> ärligt jag vet inte men skulle jag bara få veta vissa faktorer om jag skulle sätta igång att räkna så skulle jag säkert kunna räkna ut det
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * delhage frigör x_link från 00:00-dansen helvetet
<delhage> du är fri
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> ag får det ju inte till att man knäcker ett 8 bitars lösen på 1-2 månader om man gör 300 000 försök/s i.a.f.
<realubot> *Jag
<Dynamit> men hur många försök per sekund beror på hur mycke watt som datorn har att tillgå
<realubot> 64^8 / (300 000 * 3 600 * 24)
<Dynamit> GhZ
<Dynamit> om det är 32 eller 64-bit
<Dynamit> om det arbetar med annat
<Dynamit> har något anti-virus
<Dynamit> det är mycke som spelar roll
<x_link> delhage: Tror jag inte på =)
<realubot> "Although US export regulations historically restricted key lengths to 56-bit symmetric keys (e.g. Data Encryption Standard), these restrictions are no longer in place, so modern symmetric algorithms typically use computationally stronger 128- to 256-bit keys."
<realubot> Det finns alltså inte någon sådan gräns längre?
<jonasbjork> tjippar in
<Philip5> tjipp tjipp
<realubot> Det måste ta mer än 1-2 månader att brute-forca ett 8 tecken långt lösenord med 300 000 försök/s eller räknar jag fel?
<Namratiug> dynamit?
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> jag är hör
<Dynamit> här
<Namratiug> fan allt fucka ut
<Namratiug> r
<Namratiug> nu ee jag i felsäkert läge
<Dynamit> ok
<Namratiug> har dock menyn ovanför men inte den till vänster
<Dynamit> den är inte i felsäkert läge
<Namratiug> nahe
<Dynamit> har du avaktiverat 3d saken du aktiverade
<Namratiug> okej men lågrafisk
<Dynamit> ja i felsäkert läge startar det som behövs för att få det att starta
<Dynamit> <Dynamit> har du avaktiverat 3d saken du aktiverade?????
<Namratiug> nu ska vi se
<Dynamit> system har jag för mig det ligger under
<Namratiug> kan du kolla vad du har så klickar jag i allt i config som du :P
<Namratiug> mm men har hittat de där med compizconfig
<Dynamit> comosite
<Dynamit> Y
<Dynamit> haha fel stavning
<Dynamit> composite
<Dynamit> gnome comp
<Dynamit> y
<Namratiug> mm
<Dynamit> opengl Y
<Namratiug> mm
<Dynamit> enhanced zoom y
<Namratiug> mm
<Dynamit> desktop wall y
<Namratiug> mm
<Dynamit> ubuntu unity plugin y
<Dynamit> viewport switcher y
<Namratiug> mm
<Dynamit> animations y
<Namratiug> hmm hände
<Namratiug> vänta
<Dynamit> fönsterram y
<Dynamit> tonade fönster y
<Namratiug> ubuntu unity plugin gjorde så att jag inte har den andra menyn
<Dynamit> unity plugin gjorde vad
<Namratiug> aha okej jo nu har jag de
<Namratiug> va inget
<Namratiug> vi fortsätter
<Namratiug> ;90
<Namratiug> ;)
<Dynamit> tar bilder och lägger upp
<Dynamit> går fortare
<Namratiug> okej
<maxjezy> kollar ni Gameplay på svtplay?
<maxjezy> isf, skrattar ni minst lika mycket som jag
<Dynamit> dam compiz har gjort så datorn uppför sig lite anannorlunda mig jaja strunt samma
<Namratiug> funkade bra för mig ända till kub skiten
<Dynamit> http://rar-network.se/annat/
<Dynamit> där finns skärm dumparna
<Namratiug> ok
<Dynamit> jag varnade
<Dynamit> så inte mitt fel
<Namratiug> nej dåp
<Namratiug> nu ska jag testa att starta om datorn och om de inte funkar då vad gör jag?
<Namratiug> installera om ubuntu?
<Namratiug> o gör allt igen?
<Dynamit> är ett alternativ ett annat är att försöka komma på hur man återställer det som har ställt till det
<Namratiug> mm sant
<Namratiug> men jag gissar att de itne går, hmm finns de inte ngt ställe där de säger återställ till default eller ngt ?
<Dynamit> allt går att återställa frågan är hur
<Namratiug> mm
<Dynamit> gnome ska vara återställt om du gjorde kommandot som inehöll rm som jag skickade
<Namratiug> de svarta funka inte tror jag itne :P
<Namratiug> de va konstigt
<Namratiug> jag kunde inte ta mig ur de så fick tillslut kutta strömmen
<Dynamit> sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity tar bort alla custom inställningar i gnome
<Namratiug> aha de
<Namratiug> mm visst kan testa
<Namratiug> men de gjorde jag inte förut för jag kunde inte få upp terminalen
<Dynamit> alt+ctrl+f2 öppnar terminal 2 kärnan kan man väl förklara det som
<Dynamit>  alt+ctrl+f2 öppnar terminal som står xxxxxxx tty2 alt+ctrl+f3 öppnar terminal som står xxxxxxxx tty3
<Dynamit>  och alt+ctrl+f7 öppnar GUI av Ubuntu distb.
<Dynamit> om man nu behöver komma åt på annat sätt för att gui är helt dum
<Namratiug> okej
<Namratiug> men jag kunde ändå inte de där i huvudet så what ever..
<Dynamit> men glöm inte att testa sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Namratiug> mm ska göra de nu
<Namratiug> men skriver jag bara in allt de där då på en rad?
<Dynamit> det raderar alla egna inställningar i gnome
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> sedan får man logga ut och in så gnome laddas om
<Namratiug> men jag startade nu i låg grafikläge behöver jag inte så starta om helt så jag kommer i "vanligt"
<Namratiug> ??
<Dynamit> nej det är bara välja Ubuntu istället för ubuntu felsäkert läge
<Namratiug> okej
<Namratiug> tillbax
<Dynamit> funkar det nu
<Dynamit> som det ska?
<Namratiug> asså jag hamnade ju i samma...
<Namratiug> jag tror jag måste starta om för jag kunde inte välja ngt :P
<Dynamit> skumt
<Dynamit> jag kan välja ubuntu och ubuntu felsäkert läge när jag har valt anv.
<Namratiug> aha eller menar du den där rullgardinen... för jag trode man skulle ta när man loggar in,m där man kan välja windows också
<Namratiug> förstår du?
<Namratiug> asså de första som kommer ifall man kör dual boot :P
<Dynamit> jag menar när man loggar in
<Namratiug> för förut loggade jag in då som reparationsläge eller va fan de heter, alternativ nr 2 på linux
<Namratiug> mm vet
<Namratiug> men finns de alltså rullgardin där med?
<Namratiug> aja skit samma jag testar o logga ut igen då
<Dynamit> http://www.google.se/imgres?q=ubuntu+login&um=1&hl=sv&tbm=isch&tbnid=WeOD5L3AakAMhM:&imgrefurl=http://beginlinux.com/twitter/1085-ubuntu-login-options&docid=-3hluv8wYDoAyM&w=550&h=327&ei=RKlJTt3HIIzOswan9JmUBw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=157&vpy=234&dur=516&hovh=173&hovw=291&tx=125&ty=86&page=1&tbnh=98&tbnw=165&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&biw=1366&bih=680
<Namratiug> mhm
<Dynamit> det är där jag menar
<Dynamit> att du ska valt Ubuntu
<Namratiug> mm jag förstår
<Namratiug> okej jag gör de nu då
<Dynamit> så ska det vara Ubuntu som startar
<Dynamit> och inte ubuntu felsäkertläge
<Namratiug> inne
<Dynamit> nu då
<Dynamit> ?
<Namratiug> men dock har jag bara de gamla gnome eller vad de heter
<Namratiug> hur gör jag för att välja unity?
<Dynamit> vanliga Ubuntu är unity
<Dynamit> kan vara som att drivrutinerna inte har laddas
<Dynamit> av någon andledning
<Namratiug> jag vet inte för sist jag loggade in behövde man välja låg grafik så jag gissar att de ee de...
<Dynamit> titta i hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Namratiug> mm jag är där nu och de ee installerad
<Dynamit> används drivrutinerna?
<Namratiug> står som vanligt att de ee aktiverad men används för närvarande inte
<Dynamit> eller dem ska inte användas helt klart
<Dynamit> för står samma för mig
<Namratiug> okej
<Dynamit> titta i compiz fusion settings
<Dynamit> och se om plugin är igång
<Namratiug> var står de compiz fusion settings
<Namratiug> ?
<Dynamit> den i systeminställningar
<Namratiug> alltså compiz config?
<Dynamit> ja
<Namratiug> aha okej jag som letade efter ngt annat
<Namratiug> och var är compiz fusion settings då?
<Dynamit> ursäkta jag som sa på fel sätt med andra ord
<Dynamit> men jag menade det du sa compiz config
<Namratiug> aha okej
<Namratiug> och vad ska jag kolla på?
<Namratiug> mm plugin ee på :P
<Dynamit> ifall ubuntu unity plugin är igång
<Dynamit> stäng av och starta den se om det hjälper
<Namratiug> okej :P
<Namratiug> D
<Dynamit> vill det nu
<Dynamit> var inte riktigt datorn jag menade men men
<Dynamit> var plugin jag menade
<Dynamit> men funkar Unity nu för dig
<Namratiug> mm nu funkar de fy fan va nice
<Dynamit> där ser du
<Dynamit> man behöver inte ominstallera i ubuntu
<Namratiug> mm men jävla skit asså med kuben
<Dynamit> för att man klantar sig
<Dynamit> det funkar bra
<Namratiug> mm sant
<Dynamit> men inte med Unity
<Dynamit> men tycker unity ser bättre ut en desktop kube erbjuder
<Namratiug> mm jag ville bara se hur de såg ut med kube
<Namratiug> ....
<Dynamit> finns google ju
<Namratiug> men fan heller att jag ska "se" ingen
<Namratiug> jo vet
<Namratiug> men fan
<Namratiug> assp
<Dynamit> hahaha man lär sig av mistagen man gör
<Namratiug> mm
<Namratiug> men nyss va jag inne i xbmc men hittar inte min hårddisk när jag ska lägga till filmer under video
<Dynamit> har installerat gui för hamachi i Ubuntu  men kommer av något andledning inte åt min andra dator som anv. samba men men deet löser sig
<Dynamit> är den mountad då?
<Namratiug> vad menar du med mountad?
<Dynamit> förklara på mer svenska ser du hdd på skrivbordet?
<Dynamit> ser du hdd ikonen på skrivbordet
<Namratiug> mm de gör jag .P
<Dynamit> skumt
<Namratiug> jag kommer åt allt på den bara att när jag går in i xbmc, videos, och sedan ska lägga till, hittar jag den inte....
<Namratiug> mm de ee as lustigt...
<Dynamit> jag har inte haft det problemet ens med ntfs när jag prövade
<Dynamit> vist vi anv. unstable verison men vi är ju "tvugna" att göra det
<Dynamit> och samba sharen funkar för mig
<Namratiug> mm de ee konstigt
<Dynamit> ska nog sova nu börjar känna mig trött
<Namratiug> oke sure jag  pillar lite själv ;)
<Dynamit> pilla inte för mycket så det går för fort :P
<Namratiug> tack för hjälpen ;D
<Dynamit> sls
<Namratiug> nej då xD
<Namratiug> fan nu har jag lärt mig lite :P
<Dynamit> jo fråga vilken tjej som helst får du höra att det kan gå för fort om man pillar för mycket :P
<Namratiug> hahahah
<Namratiug> xD
<Dynamit> nn loggar nog in på irc efter jag vaknat om ett par timmar
<Namratiug> okej nice, jag kommer dock inte va inne så mkt imorn har lite saker o höra men vi får se om jag ee inne loggar jag in ;)
<Dynamit> göra inte höra
<Dynamit> sov så gott
<Namratiug> ja hare
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-16
<Namratiug> ngn inne?
<Philip5> Squarism: du ska sova!
<Philip5> Squarism: har precis kört 3 matcher CoH och fått stryk alla gångerna så det är visst inte min kväll
<Philip5> eller natt kanske man ska kalla det
<Squarism> Philip5, hej där
<Squarism> ajaj.. ibland har man sånna kvällar
<Squarism> får ba försöka intala sig att det är temporärt
<Squarism> Jag har nog, otroligt nog, dragit ner lite på mitt spelande
<Squarism> dendär besattheten verkar börjat tyna en smula.. det är nog bra det.
<anickname> tjo, någon som använder svorak här?
<fredrik_> har problem med virtualbox... Har en ren Windows XP SP3 installerad och försökte mig därefter på att installera en USB-enhet. Enheten i fråga är en numark omni control och kommer med en CD-skiva som innehåller Windows drivare. När jag försöker installera detta så kommer jag till ett läge där den säger åt mig att stoppa in enheten i usb-porten. Men den hittar inte enheten där...
<fredrik_> klickar jag på usb ikonen i nedre högra hörnet så ser jag enheten tillsammans med flera andra usb-kontroller. Men alla är gråa och går inte välja...
<Jarulf> fredrik_: Nu var det ett tag sen jag körde Virtualbox, men på min tid när jag skulle ha USB att fungera var det lite mekande med grupper för att få det att fungera.
<fredrik_> Jarulf, grupper?
<Jarulf> fredrik_: grupper för användare i Ubuntu alltså.
<fredrik_> Jarulf, jasså? Nej det visste jag inte? Kommer du ihåg vad man måste göra?
<Jarulf> fredrik_: Icket, men det var ett vanligt problem när jag hade det så en snabb googling gjorde susen då :)
<fredrik_> Jarulf, Jag testar det.. tack för hjälpen
<Barre> god förmiddag kanalen
<phnom> morrn
<delhage> morrn
<phnom> Mm, automatkaffe
<bamsefar> :P
<amelia> *gäsp* godmorgon!
<amelia> hej bamsefar! *blinkblink*
<bamsefar> Hej amelia
<amelia> bamsefar: asl?
<bamsefar> 12,m,sthlm
<amelia> oh. 11,f,sthlm här. :)
<amelia> *fnizz*
 * amelia har tråkigt på jobbet..
<amelia> bamsefar: jag blir nog kvar till typ 19 idag. ska göra ett jobb efter 18.
<bamsefar> Okej
<ola`> :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Markslap> amelia: Räknas inte det som barnarbete då? :/
<amelia> Markslap: hehe
<Markslap> Gah, nu saknar jag Ubuntu en aning.
<Markslap> Kunna scrolla i andra windows utan att behöva klicka på dom först.
<Markslap> Lite focus follows mouse, men ändå inte.
<HeMan> amelia: jag lyssnade på en pod-sändning om OS/400 i går, verkar vara riktigt grymt OS!
<amelia> HeMan: det är grymt!
<HeMan> amelia: gillade att man bara hade "one level data" så allt såg ut som det låg i minnet
<HeMan> amelia: medans OS-et såg till att stuva runt datat på optimalt sätt
<HeMan> amelia: och att DB/2 är integrerad del av OS'et
<amelia> HeMan: det är lite annorlunda i sin filhantering, det har ju inte ett filsystem per se.
<HeMan> amelia: sen är ju TIMI-tänket riktigt fiffigt, men det visste jag om sedan tidigare
<amelia> HeMan: jo, TIMI är rätt genomtänkt.
<amelia> hahahaha, jag har fått en fin databas i min mysql.. #mysql50#lost+found
<ola`> O.o
<ola`> varför man inte kör ext på sånna partitioner
<amelia> typ så..
<Bonds> Om man har ett team på 5 personer, som regelbundet ssh'ar in på 30 olika vpser, finns det bra lösningar för dessa 5personer att dela ssh-"bokmärken" på ett säkert sätt? Knuffar i rätt riktning mottages tacksamt.
<Markslap> Hur menar du med SSH-bokmärken?
<Bonds> Markslap: I .ssh/config går det att göra "bokmärken" eller kalla det presets.
<phnom> Eller så kan vi kalla det alias, som alla de hippa kidsen gör. :)
<phnom> Bonds: Bara dela ut en .ssh/config? Antingen med defaultnamn på keysen eller så borde det gå att lägga de i en egen lokal fil.
<Bonds> phnom: fungerar säkert. Har funderat i såna banor, men tänkte om det redans fanns någon bra howto, eller vedertagen policy för att dela nycklar i grupp.
<Bonds> Förstår att linux är så flexibelt att man egentligen kan lösa det på många sätt.
<phnom> Själva grejen med nycklar är väl att de ska vara personliga =/
<Bonds> phnom: men om jag har en gemensam nyckelknippa på ett företag, kan jag gått ha personliga nycklar för att nå den knippan.
<Bonds> phnom: det känns lite onödigt att 5personer måste sätta upp ett konto som ser likadant ut för alla. I detta fallet handlar det om sporadiskt ssh'ande på remote vps'er (rackspace t.ex.). Att undvika att alla i teamet måste ha keys och public-keys remote vore skönt.
<phnom> Ptja, jag använder bara nycklar för personligt bruk. Men jag ser din poäng.
<Bonds> phnom: för personligt bruk är det enkelt =)
<Barre> hur är det med "hårddiskskatten"? har den implementerats än, eller är den uppsjukten?
<Barre> ahh... första semptember.... nåja..
<Bonds> kommer den även vara för serverdiskar?
<andol> Bonds: Där du definerar serverdiskar som?
<Bonds> andol: bulkförpackade sata och sas
<Barre> nej, enbart USB/Firewire/eSATA
<Bonds> efterblivnare lag får man leta efter
<Coffe> så då får man köpa disk nu då
<Barre> andol: testat SmartOS ännu?
<andol> Barre: Nix, du?
<Barre> andol: nope.....
<amelia> *gäsp*
<andol> Barre: En utav pearksen med nuvarandet jobbet är att jag slipper direktkontakt med hårdvara. Fast i sådana här fall, då man vill testa saker icke-virtuellt, är det ju lite utav en nackdel.
<HeMan> einand: såg du att "Cyanogen" (Steve Kondik)  blev värvad till Samsung?
<Barre> andol: men har jag förstått det rätt att det är en fork av Illumos som är en fork av OpenSolaris som numera är en övergiven fork av Oracle/Solaris? ;P
<andol> Barre: Njae, Illumos är väl mest kärna och lite mer? Ser man det som en komplett distribution så är väl snarare http://openindiana.org/ den primära fortsättningen på distributionen OpenSolaris?
<andol> (Lite osäker på hur OpenIndiana och SmartOS förhåller sig till varandra.)
<Barre> nåja, spännande är det ialla fall!
<andol> Jupp
<speakman> Nu är det banne mig slut på semestern... :(
<andol> speakman: Lite mail att läsa ikapp? :)
<speakman> andol: Jo en hel del. Men hade redan förra veckan på mig. IRC blev dagens övning ;)
<cHarNe2> någon som vågat sig på freenas än?
<cHarNe2> sugen på det, men vet inte vad man ska köpa för hw
<speakman> Och där dog plötsligt "gnome-settings-daemon" och allt blev skitfult. Har aldrig hänt tidigare. Så där 6 timmar in i en session.
<einand> HeMan: duktigt :)
<HeMan> einand: man får hoppas att inte Cyanogen mod blir lidande bara
<speakman> Finns det någon stabil mod för HTC desire med Gingerbread och Sense (helst 3.0)?
<Coffe> jag får gråa hår på knäna över att min dhcpclient inte skickar option 39.
<whomee> Coffe: du ska vara glad sålänge du inte får hår i handflatorna.
<Coffe> tror fan jag löste de nu
<amelia> hehe
<Coffe> nu är ialf mina *ix klienter inte sämre än windows maskinerna
<cHarNe2> ?
<cHarNe2> hur menar du sämre?
<Dynamit> och hur kan man få något sämre än M$?
<CasperN> man köper en mac
<Dynamit> bara se på gammla Xbox360 vilket skit RROD var så vanligt så det är inte sant åt det
<Dynamit> mac är inte gjord för "genomsnitts" användaren
<Dynamit> det är inte Apple heller
<CasperN> aja, de tjänar fett med pengar och linux blir knappt populärare, sån något gör de andra rätt iaf
<Dynamit> stoppa Unix eller Linux i rätt händer så ska du se att dem gillar det bättre än M$
<Dynamit> för att friheten är mycket större
<CasperN> fan heller, fritid är större
<CasperN> och det får man fan inte om man ska knacka kod hela dagarna för att få saker att fungera
<CasperN> så man köper en mac där det ska funka
<Dynamit> hahaha MAC det funkar för dem som det är anpassad för
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> och det råkar vara en jävla massa i nuläget
<Dynamit> fn inte dem som vill kunna göra vad dem vill
<Bonds> CasperN: på lång sikt sparar man tid med linux system. Mkt av de appar man jagar i macen för att göra triviala saker är sånt linuxanvändare aldrig skulle installera ett program för att göra ens.
<Dynamit> du får inte ändra boot hur enkelt som helst, det får man i Unix och Linux
<CasperN> men de som vill göra vad de vill och leka linuxanarkister betalar heller inte
<Dynamit> folk ger skapare av Linux och Unix distb. pengarna frivilligt inte för att dem måste
<CasperN> snikna jävlar vi är isåfall, verkar inte som donationer direkt lönar sig
<CasperN> de flesta opensource utvecklare får ju ändå gå och rulla köttbullar på dagarna för att klara sig
<Dynamit> och dem som tar betalt för att installera Linux distb. får inte ta betalt för OS bara installations tjänsten i sig, och att göra det kan också diskuteras
<Dynamit> ja men dem gör det för att dem gillar det
<CasperN> rulla köttbullar på typ scan ?
<CasperN> nja
<CasperN> tror de hellre skulle progga på heltid för sina fina open source program
<Dynamit> hur hatad blev inte en del som höll på med RedHat när dem började ta betalt för att man ska få använda det, ändå påstå att källkoden går under GNU
<cHarNe2> det skulle man göra, sälja nått smart och sedan jobba med opensource resten av livet ;:P
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: det är väll gratis att använda? men man får inte uppdateringar och support av dom?
<yeager> du får ta betalt hur mycket du vill för öppen källkod
<Dynamit> just det alltså bryter det emot GNU
<yeager> nej
<Dynamit> inte konstig att många slutade med redhat och skapade Ubuntu
<CasperN> oh va gött att få se ett litet flamewar här inne, det var länge sedan ;)
<cHarNe2> o.O
<CasperN> alla vet att linux kommer dö ut de närmsta åren
<Dynamit> haha du tror det
<CasperN> japp
<cHarNe2> CasperN: närmsta 10, 20, 30?
<CasperN> alla dessa fanatiker borde spärras in, dags att sätta lås och bom på deras källare :)
<Dynamit> större chans att Bill Gates måste gå i Konkurs
<Bonds> min trollometer blinkar frenetiskt
<andol> CasperN: Jomendåså, då är det ju bara att du lutar dig tillbaks, och återkommer med ett vad-var-det-jag-sa då? :)
<cHarNe2> Bonds: :P
<CasperN> Bill Gates? han hjälper ju bara canserdrabbade små barn
<Dynamit> har du kollat lönen ifrån M$ han har
<CasperN> Bonds: då har du fattat iaf
<Dynamit> för att han är grundaren?
<Coffe> nu ska jag bara lista ut varför jag får "no zone" på reversen
<CasperN> Medans Bill Gates skänkte stora delar av sin förmögenhet till välgörenhet, då tog ubuntus skapare och flög till rymden på semester
<CasperN> så han är ju verkligen röten
<Dynamit> vem tjänar mest då han eller Bill
<Dynamit> Bill skiter ju hans lön på en kvart
<CasperN> har Bill ens lön idag?
<Dynamit> han äger fortfarande alla rättigheterna
<CasperN> hans ekonomi minskar ju för varje år iaf
<Dynamit> då han är grundaren
<CasperN> men han räddar ju världen, medans den andra pajasen bränner det på flygbränsle
<cHarNe2> rättigheter till vad? :P
<Dynamit> har man alla rättigheterna så måste folk betala en
<Dynamit> hela jäkla Windows
<Dynamit> Net worth increaseUS$56 billion (2011)[1]
<Dynamit> så tror han inte råder brist på pengar
<Dynamit> och nu vart alla tysta
<CasperN> aja kul att trolla av sig, go linux power, iår är det pingvinens år! nästa år tar vi över
<CasperN> hej yeager!
<CasperN> dig har man inte sett på ett tag
<Dynamit> http://linuxnewb.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/linux_vs_windows.jpg
<Dynamit> hahaha
<CasperN> fasen, nu är kl redan över 5..., jag som skulle påbörja mitt polyphasic sömn projekt kl4...
<CasperN> planen blir uppskjuten till kl 9 då
<Dynamit> är det någon som vet om det finns någon RemoteJoy till Linux, har googlat men blir fn inte klok på det
<CasperN> finns det säkert, men om inte så kanske det kommer en snart
<CasperN> http://www.indiegogo.com/OSRC :D
<CasperN> fetare blir det inte
<CasperN> säkert inte vad du tänkte på, men iaf
<Dynamit> RemoteJoy är helt annat kan jag lova
<Dynamit> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=RemoteJoy&um=1&hl=sv&client=ubuntu&sa=N&channel=fs&biw=1366&bih=680&tbm=isch&tbnid=zVN4EpvvZq5JAM:&imgrefurl=http://www.pspbr.net/remotejoy/&docid=Qa12VFJYB8pjaM&w=640&h=480&ei=6IlKTruVMovbsgbcx6SCBw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=488&vpy=87&dur=3015&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=148&ty=113&page=1&tbnh=126&tbnw=154&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
<Coffe> dhcp+ipv6+ddns  CHECK
<CasperN> jojo, jag förstod det med, men man får väl vara lite vitsig
<Dynamit> vet att just den dump gör på win
<CasperN> dessutom hade jag länken uppe i en flik :D
<Dynamit> men det är det som är RemoteJoy
<Coffe> NM funkar inte med ipv6 ..
<Dynamit> hur menar du coffe?
<amelia> dumdidum
<Coffe> Dynamit,  att den inte klarar av att köra dhcp på ipv6.
<Dynamit> du pratar om Ubuntu eller vad?
<Coffe> ja
<Dynamit> vilken verison
<Dynamit> min ISP ger tyvärr inte ut IPv6 men kan fundera på vad det kan vara ändå
<Coffe> 11.04 . men kör man de manuellt fungerar det
<Dynamit> det låter som din isp om det är där du ska ha IPv6 ifrån inte har fungerande IPv6 dhcp
<Coffe> jodå :) för jag sköter om dom själv.. å när jag kör de manuellt på den . så fungerar det. men så fort jag förösker anv NM så fungerar det inte
<Dynamit> så du menar att ISP IPv6 dhcp är felfri?
<Dynamit> för att ställa in manuellt så anv. inte dhcp i huvud taget
<Dynamit> dhcp ger bara ut ip som är lediga
<Coffe> det är jag som ansvarar för dhcp servern oxå
<Dynamit> och du har kollat att den får anropet om förfrågan och svarar på den?
<Coffe> ja.. kör jag klienten manuellt.. så fungerar det.
<Dynamit> dhcp delar fortfarande ju mer eller mindre bara ut ip inte ser till att allt funkar
<BigMooCow> Veronica Maggio är så sjukt snyyyyyyyyyygg!
<Dynamit> Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, är ett nätverksprotokoll som ger möjlighet att ge nätverksinformation åt datorer på ett nätsegment och tilldela datorerna IP-adresser dynamiskt
<Coffe> Dynamit, läser du ens vad det är jag svarar ?
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att du inte ska behöva ställa in manuellt
<Dynamit>  ja.. kör jag klienten manuellt.. så fungerar det
<Dynamit> skrev du
<Coffe> jag ställer inte in manuellt.. jag startar klienten manuellt ..
<Dynamit> jaha så då är klienten felet
<Dynamit> nu börjar jag vara med på samma spår
<Coffe> ja NM hantering av ipv6 dhcp fungerar inte .
<Dynamit> kan försöka fortsätta hjälpa dig bolla tankar sedan, ska äta nu
<Coffe> lungt.. jag skriver i interface filen istället.
<Dynamit> *tänder på lite C4 och planterar Claymore* så det blir fart i denna kanal någongång
<Dynamit> *
<Dynamit> skulle blivit fet stil men missade en * baa
 * CasperN ringer säpo
<spacebug-> bua!
<spacebug-> vi buar ut dom, kommer aldrig buga för dom
<phnom> spacebug-: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bua ?
<phnom> :P
<phnom> CasperN: Vad ska du med säpo till?
<Dynamit> har han ens nämnt säpo?
<CasperN> Inga terrorister på våra ircar! Inga terrorister på våra ircar! Inga terrorister på våra ircar!
<Dynamit> det har inte jag sätt i vart fall
<phnom> s/sätt/sett
<CasperN> skapar en facebookgrupp om detta nu, möte på torget på torsdag
<CasperN> såhär får det inte vara
<Dynamit> CasperN det du skickade 18:33 är nästan spam
<Dynamit> samma sak flera gånger
<CasperN> banna mig då
<Dynamit> jag har inte rätt till det, bara upplyste dig bara om det
<CasperN> tackar för upplysningen, bra att veta
<Philip5> jag kan banna men jag kom ju in 18:34 så jag missade det ;)
<spacebug-> phnom: nej "kapten röd - bua!"
<Dynamit> finns ingen andledningdet var ju bara engång förtelse
<Dynamit> andledning det
<CasperN> vi hade en alvarlig situation här tidigare där en person hotade att spränga kanalen
<Philip5> oj då
<Dynamit> hur skulle det gå till?
<Dynamit> spam bot
<phnom> Och för en gångs skull var det inte realubot :P
<Philip5> tur att kanalen är loggad så jag kan då tillbaka och kolla vad ni pysslar med då
<Philip5> phnom: OJ! kan andra väcka sådana känslor?
<Dynamit> hahaha jag kan se till att ingen utan nyckel kan se vad som står bara köra kryptering så alla som ska läsa medellandet har nyckel
<cHarNe2> Philip5: du skulle bara veta vad dom håller på med när du inte är här..
<Dynamit> tror det bara var någon som skulle visa att dem var något
<Dynamit> hej jag sköter mig alltid
<CasperN> känner mig trygg när Philip5 är här
<Dynamit> det värsta som skulle kunna hända egentligen är spam bot som går lös
<Philip5> vilken tur
 * CasperN är ingen bot!
<Dynamit> och är irc server rätt inställd så borde den märka det och gå i ett slags panikläge för att klara det
<Dynamit> det sa jag inte heller
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hihi
<Screedo> godkväll alla
 * phnom lyfter på hatten för Screedo
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/fangelseliv-blir-biofilm hade det inte varit bättre med en film om Flinga, han var iaf med om lite action
<einand> CasperN: läste i tidningen idag att dom häktade klaga på för få kanaler, idags läget har dom bara 7st
<CasperN> helt rätt, fyfan för utbudet idag
<einand> själv tycker jag då inte dom skall ha tillgång till någon tv alls
<TuVoR> hur många använder sig utavn 64bitars?
<einand> TuVoR: själv kör jag 8 bits
<TuVoR> åååh...
<CasperN> emulerar lite nintendo då o då
<einand> microprocessor ;)
<TuVoR> einand:  ;)
<CasperN> einand: jo jag håller med dig, men vafan, ge dem mer kanaler, mer frihet, mer bekvämligheter, så ska fan jag också begå brott snart :)
<einand> kör 64bits på servern
<einand> men är väl mest för att kunna använda mina 32GB ram
<TuVoR> ok. =)
<einand> CasperN: bara planera att man hamlar i hätet när man åker till en annan komun efter festen, så spar man in hotell räkningen
<CasperN> idag är det ju nästan en merit att begå brott så...
<CasperN> man belönas, blir känd, det är synd om en, man är ett offer för det hemska rättsystemet osv
<TuVoR> Men är det värt att köra 64 på en vanligt arbetsstation?
<CasperN> undra om man får välja dist på kåken?
<CasperN> TuVoR: vad ska du göra då?
<CasperN> vad har du för behov?
<TuVoR> CasperN: egentligen bara undrar. Behoven är väl inte stora men kör idag en 32 men när man ändå har en 64 prolle känns det som en uppdatering står på listan
<CasperN> vet inte om det är smidigare idag att köra 32bit i ett 64bit system, men det gick när jag började med dapper iaf, så det går garanterat idag med
<CasperN> och det är väl inte så många program som man tvingas till sådana åtgärder idag
<CasperN> brb tv coolt program på svt
<einand> TuVoR: kör du 32 idag, och inte behöver mer än 4GB ram så är det onödigt att slösa tid på det
<einand> datorn kommer inte bli snabbare
<einand> kanske till och med långsamare
<TuVoR> einand: okej..
<TuVoR> sällan jag använder mig utav mer minne
<TuVoR> systemet har väl 4gb minne men använder sällan över 60%
<TuVoR> under min Windows tid körde jag alltid 64bit men missade det när jag börja köra linux på heltid..
<TuVoR> einand: vad kör du?
<einand> Windows
<TuVoR> =)
<kramerz> tjenixen
<kramerz> någon här?
<kramerz> nehe
<TuVoR> jodåp
<Philip5> TuVoR: du var inte tillräckligt snabb. han orkade inte vänta några minuter
<TuVoR> Philip5: förmodligen itne
<Philip5> TuVoR: och vad lärde vi oss av det?
<TuVoR> Philip5: lämna aldrig datorn för ett glas vatten när någon kan skriva
<CasperN> 32bit linux hanterar iof mer än 4gb ram
<TuVoR> CasperN: sant
<Philip5> TuVoR: precis... kostar på att vara tillgänglig
<CasperN> hur pae skiljer sig i prestanda mot 64bit på rambiten vet jag dock inte
<TuVoR> men prestandamessigt är väl det inte någon skillnad i det hela?
<TuVoR> aah okej
<TuVoR> Philip5: =D
<Philip5> TuVoR: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<Philip5> http://www.amd64.org/fileadmin/user_upload/pub/64bit_Linux-Myths_and_Facts.pdf
<Philip5> där är också lite intressant kring 32 vs 64 bit
<Peppis> Någon som vet ett bra sätt att spara filer, så man kommer åt de på vilken datorn som helst
<Peppis> ?
<TuVoR> hmm, verkar vara rätt bra prestanda skillnad ändå
<TuVoR> verkar nog inte vara några problem längre att köra ett 64bit system så länga men har 4gb> ram. som testerna visar så är väl ett 64bit system snabbare på de flesta benchmark testerna som körts..
<TuVoR> läste även att de lite nyare systemen är bakåt komp. med de flesta 32bit program och till viss del drivare
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * TuVoR är också trött amelia 
<Philip5> amelia: idag är det jag som har ont i nacken. smittar det där du hade tror du?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Caä.....
<amelia> Philip5: jag har ont i axeln fortfarande så du har nog hittat något eget..
<amelia> TuVoR: dåligt att vara trött..
<TuVoR> mycekt.. =/
<Philip5> amelia: tur att det inte är smittsamt över internet det du har då ;)
<amelia> Philip5: jo, det hade varit läskigt.
<madbear> ibland när man ködar så tänker man att oj, nu kommer datorn bli seg för jag har så mycket kod
<madbear> men jag glömmer hur snabbt dattan är idag...
<maxjezy> madbear, :)
<madbear> maxjezy: 64 bit system?
<maxjezy> nope
<madbear> jag har ett spel att testas
<madbear> lovar att det är bättre än mitt förra
<madbear> söker testare som kan ta med det här på deras CV
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> 400
<speakman> mängden kod är rätt irrelevant. Det avgörande är hur man skriver den.
<speakman> Inget problem att "döda" en dator med ett par rader, liksom.
<TuVoR> speakman: true.
<phnom> Nej, det avgörande är hur många funktioner man har: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/It-Had-Too-Many-Functions.aspx
<speakman> phnom: *asg*
<gusnan> phnom, lol
<amelia> vill man att det ska se bättre ut kan man alltid gömma lite kod i confen också. :)
<amelia> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/All-In-The-Config.aspx
<phnom> Personlig favorit: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_.aspx
<datorn> he
<datorn> hej
<Peyam> Allt väl?
<lilleman72> heej alla glada...det var ett tag sen
<Peyam> Ja. det var det. Allt väl? Haft det bra?
<lilleman72> jorå
<lilleman72> det rullar
<lilleman72> men min linux rasade HELT åt helvete
<lilleman72> så trycker jag in win-xp på den men den segar ner som aldrig förr
<lilleman72> jag måste ha en P4-cpu
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<lilleman72> sitter en celeron i den nu & det går inge bra
<lilleman72> DrGrov kväller
<DrGrov> Gokväll lilleman72
<DrGrov> Vad händer här då?
<lilleman72> inte mkt..jag loggade precis in hit efter ett par månaders frånvaro
<DrGrov> Ok
<DrGrov> Försöker klura ut om det vore läge att testa Gnome 3 och gradera upp sig från 2.x
<DrGrov> Inte helt övertygad ännu men har egentligen inget emot utseendet på 3an men brukar sällan byta ut något som fungerat bra...
<DrGrov> Egentligen borde jag sitta och skriva ett inlämningsarbete om fysisk rehabilitering osv. men här sitter jag ändå lol
<DrGrov> Går det att få in Gnome 3 enkelt på 10.04 eller behöver jag uppgradera till 11.04 ?
<Peyam> Nu vet jag vad som var problemet med min mini hp
<Peyam> jag borde ha uppdaterat kernel innan jag aktiverar min wirelessa device
<jonasbjork> kväll
<DrGrov> Gokväll jonasbjork
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Hur står det till? Du kanske kunde eventuellt reda ut ett begrepp åt mig som jag funderat på?
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: kanske det
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: berätta, så får vi se vad jag kan göra
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Jag undrar om Ubuntu 10.04an kan få Gnome 3 att snurra utan en slags uppgradering.
<jonasbjork> oj, det är mer än jag klarar. jag är kass på desktop :) jag är en "servernörd".
<jonasbjork> men kan du inte uppgradera 10.04 till 11.04 ?
<jonasbjork> eller du vill köra LTS?
<jonasbjork> hittade något här
<jonasbjork> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24687/how-to-install-gnome-3-in-ubuntu-10-04-lts
<jonasbjork> kanske kan hjälpa dig?
<Peyam> vem spelar BAckgammon
<Peyam> vad är det fråghan om?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Är det samma jonasbjork som har/hade linuxportalen.se?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Tänkte bara då namnet verkade bekant. Tack för länken, detta blir nog bra skall vi få hoppas :) Har ingen möjlighet just nu att köra en säker backup lösning för att uppgradera till 11.04
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: jo, det stämmer
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: jag testade Gnome3 i 11.04 igår, buggade sa--n :/
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Ett stort tack åt dig för allt det du gjorde på Linuxportalen.se.
<jonasbjork> fast det gör inte så mycket, jag lever mest i Emacs nuförtiden ;)
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Äsch, då har jag ingen lust att försöka ens. Vad gör du för något i Emacs?
<jonasbjork> tack
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: vad gör jag inte i emacs menar du? ;)
<jonasbjork> spotify kör jag iof inte emacs. upptäckte ikväll att det finns en native linux klient för spotify förresten.
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Spotify har jag inte testat faktiskt ännu heller. Har det fungerat bra tycker du?
<jonasbjork> jag har kört det via WINE innan och det har hängt sig ibland
<jonasbjork> har kört en spellista i en timme nu ungefär i Linux klienten och det verkar stabilare.
<jonasbjork> men det är för tidigt att säga ;)
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Verkar vara en framgång med andra ord. Men som du säger, man vet ju aldrig.
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Jo det jag undrar som min andra fråga att vad skulle du rekommendera att skapa en egen server på som jag enkelt skulle slippa in via t.ex. mobilens webbläsare och hämta dokument med? En enkel liten lösning utan alltför krävande projekt.
<jonasbjork> google docs? ;)
<DrGrov> Aaah! :)
<DrGrov> Varför fan tänkte jag inte på detta? Har ju en Android lur så varför inte :)
<DrGrov> Har på känn att hjärnan håller på och blir alltför trög :(
<jonasbjork> försök att använda befintliga tjänster och skapa inte så mycket själv. *tips*
<jonasbjork> det är vad jag lärt mig de senaste åren, uppfinn inte det som redan finns.
<DrGrov> Det är ett bra tips, man skulle inte behöva göra det alltför svårt varje gång.
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: precis
<jonasbjork> merhaba Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> hej jonasbjork
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Vad tyckte du utseendemässigt om Gnome 3 då?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Var det enkelt att förstå sig på om man jämför med Gnome 2.x ?
<Kurdistan> jonasbjork: :) kan du kurdiska?
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: det är helt annorlunda, men jag gillar det. unity i 11.04 påminner om det. nedskalat och vackert som jag vill ha ett skrivbord.
<jonasbjork> Kurdistan: nja, var i turkiet för två veckor sedan, antog att det var ungefär samma ;)
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Unity är väl det där väldigt nerskalade som är default i 11.04? En slags flik till vänster där man väljer program osv. ?
<Kurdistan> jonasbjork: nej det är inte ens i närheten. svenskan och kurdiskan är mer lika än kurdiska och turkiska.
<Kurdistan> svenska och kurdiska kommer från samma språkträd
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: precis :)
<Kurdistan> :) indoeuropieska om du inte visste vilket språkträd svenskan tillhör.
<jonasbjork> Kurdistan: se där, man lär sig något varje dag :]
<Kurdistan> jonasbjork: :) kör du pardus?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Usch, det var svårt för mig. Jag blev inte klok på den layouten :(
<jonasbjork> Kurdistan: trodde svenska var ett germanskt språk
<jonasbjork> Kurdistan: nej, Ubuntu 11.04
<jonasbjork> Kurdistan: fel av mig, eftersom jag kör massor av 10.04 också
<Kurdistan> :) jonasbjork vad är germanskt språk?
<jonasbjork> vet inte. ungefär som Python fast "på svenska" ? ;)
<Kurdistan> :) haha nej inte riktigt.
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Har du något bra tips att få 10.04 Gnomen snyggare? Blivit riktigt trött på Gnome men gillar det annars....
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: finns massor.
<Kurdistan> dockor för killar/tjejer
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: min lösning är att köra emacs i fullskärmsläge.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hej, bra.
<Kurdistan> dockbarx
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Hmm, det låter lite overkill för mig :)
<jonasbjork> grafisk design är inget för mig, aldrig varit
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag skall bli metrosexuell Gnome användare. Jag skall fixa till allting pinkt och svart.
<DrGrov> Blir nog bra detta ännu, får se vad gumman säger dock om min nyvunna metrosexualitet :D
<DrGrov> Blir nog bra detta ännu, får se vad gumman säger dock om min nyvunna metrosexualitet :D
<DrGrov> Lite blommor som bakgrundsbild osv. Blir nog riktigt nice
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Är detta ungefär som du menade det? :)
<Kurdistan> :) DrGrov haha nej inte riktigt.
<Kurdistan> http://www.webupd8.org/search/label/eyecandy?max-results=10
<Umeaboy> yeager: Varför blev jag nekad?
<Kurdistan> här kan du gå igenom sektionen ögongodis
<Kurdistan> http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/category/eyecandy/
<Kurdistan> :)
<Umeaboy> Jag bidrar faktiskt med översättningar till Mageia.
<Kurdistan> själv kör jag kde. :) man behöver faktiskt inte syssla så mycket med utseende.
<Umeaboy> Det kan du se när du tittar på transifex.mageia.org
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: mageia är intressant.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Jo.
<Kurdistan> synd att dem valde att inte köra rullande utgåva
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Tackar. Har testat igenom nästan allt på webupd8.org men har säkert mera ännu
<Umeaboy> Känns skönt att slippa mycket proprietära saker.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well, det har diskuterats.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: jag kör gamla mandriva avknoppningen pclinuxos
<Umeaboy> Dock så såg de flest nackdelar.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Har du någon aning hur jag får fixat DPI i KDE ? Har ingen möjlighet att få allting så stort som jag vill. Det är enkelt i GNOME men i KDE får jag inte det att fungera. Kör nämligen med 42" LCD tv som skärm och behöver större DPI.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) finns nog mkt man kan lära sig. ingen fullärd när det kommer till eyecandy. :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag hade det grymt på min gamla maskin, en P2 466MHz 192MB RAM. Det var tider det. Fluxbox med riktigt sexigt utseende.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: fungerar det inte från kde kontroll panel?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag tror nämligen jag skulle gärna köra KDE istället för GNOME.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Problemet är att det är så himmelskt litet så jag slipper inte ens in där och ändra för det blir för litet :(
<Umeaboy> KDE är så Windows-likt.
<Umeaboy> Jag spyr över det.
<DrGrov> KDE behöver ju inte vara Windows likt om man inte vill har jag på känn
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) det är ju mageias main edition.
<DrGrov> Inget behöver vara "Windows-likt" om man inte vill
<Umeaboy> Nej, men som standard.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Nej.
<Umeaboy> Det finns två olika Live-iso's att installera med.
<DrGrov> Umeaboy: Jo absolut, KDE som standard är Windows likt utan dess like. Men jag tänkte nog göra allting om
<Kurdistan> sedan vet jag inte varför folk tycker det är windows likt. windows är ful som stryk.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: så dem har fixat opensuse livecd installation.
<Kurdistan> intressant.
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Kanske du är kunnig på detta att fixa till DPI i KDE på 10.04? Har svårt att överhuvudtaget se något... Kan inte ens få tittat i KDEs kontrolpanel då allting är så pyttelitet
<Umeaboy> Ja, till exempel att ha "Start"-menyn nere precis som Windows har.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: det har också lxde
<Umeaboy> OpenSuSe Live-CD installation?
<CasperN> finns det iof gnomebaserade distar som har också
<Umeaboy> Que?
<Kurdistan> ska vi då kalla det xp likt
<CasperN> startmeny är såååå windows
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu är Gnome-baserat fast med Unity.
<CasperN> skrivbordsbakgrund också
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: opensuse är väl bland de första distarna som kör med en stor livecd där man kan välja olika DE
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: som sagt, jag är servernörd, inte skrivbordsnörd ;)
<Kurdistan> det var det jag syftade på
<Umeaboy> Det enda jag gillar med Windows är deras glansiga fönster & dess installation som har blivit mycket bättre.
<CasperN> det jag gillar med windows är att det finns bra programutbud
<Umeaboy> Vem kommer väl inte ihåg gamla Windows 95-installationen & dess trista utséende?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Okej :) Jag undrade bara om du kanske har något tips hur jag ställer det via terminal?
<CasperN> sen skiter jag helt i resten
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Pyttsan!
<Umeaboy> Inte full-versioner utan licenser.
<CasperN> sa jag det då?
<jonasbjork> som om en snygg installation betyder något.. :]
<Umeaboy> Bra programutbud.
<Umeaboy> Vad menar du DÅ?
<CasperN> vem fan sa att allt behöver vara gratis, det kan väl vara bra ändå?
<Umeaboy> Det betyder en hel del om du ska locka folk att installera.
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Inte om koden är stängd.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) buntus installation är flerfaldig bättre än windows.
<CasperN> vem fan bryr sig om kod?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: BÃ¥da JA och NEJ.
<Umeaboy> CasperN: De som utvecklar kanske?
<CasperN> jag har inte som mål att skriva om alla program i världen
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥dana som JAG.
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> men då får man väl pröjsa lön till dem
<Umeaboy> Jag tycker om att testa ny kod & bygga nya program med nya libs.
<Kurdistan> jag tycker dock mandriva forkar behöver ansiktslyft när det kommer till installationen. inte bland dem nybörjarvänliga precis.
<Umeaboy> Så att allt är fräscht.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: varför kör du inte pclinuxos?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well, skriv om det i deras mailinglista  & kom med icke-Ubuntu specifika förslag.
<CasperN> sedan är ju spelutbudet bra på windows, det är ju ett stort plus att det är så många gamers så man slipper tvingas till konsollspel
<DrGrov> Allting skall vara i textformat då man installerar
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: För att jag kör Mageia.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: vad är fel med buntus installationsprocess? bland de bästa jag sett. endast pardus som kommer ens i närheten.
<DrGrov> Mycket roligare och mera spännande att installera då allt är bara text :)
<Umeaboy> Fedora är rätt roligt att installera.
<CasperN> frågan är hur länge det kommer leva kvar
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Du kör KDE som bäst visst?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: egentligen är jag gammal gnome användare.
<CasperN> värsta linuxinstallation jag varit med om är ångström på SDkort till pandora, ca 40000 filer som ska flyttas över
<Kurdistan> men börjar uppskatta kde
<CasperN> så sjukt långsamt, man får offra en dag typ
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ok, jag skall fråga lite på #ubuntu och #kde hur jag får den där DPI inställning enkelt. Det är omöjligt att använda så här då jag inte ser ett dugg av nånting. Kanske mitt fel då jag använder min 42" LCD tv som skärm :)
<Umeaboy> Om det är så att vi lever i ett fritt land så skulle vi inte ha myndigheter som jagar oskyldigt folk.
<Umeaboy> Det är struntprat att vi har frihet.
<Umeaboy> Frihet ska betyda frihet.
<Peyam> mizm det
<Umeaboy> Det dumma är att vi låter USA bestämma.
<CasperN> det låter som du är för anarki
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Peyam> USA bestämmer inte
<Umeaboy> Inte för fem öre.
<CasperN> jodå
<Umeaboy> Inte så länge jag inte får vara kung.
<Peyam> Vi konkurera med USA
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: prova. själv så njuter jag av mandrivas kontroll center som fixar det mesta.
<Umeaboy> Jo, de gör de visst.
<Peyam> df blandar vi in oss. Nu vet jag inte vad det handlar om
<CasperN> men istället för att vi hjälper USA när de är i budgetkris, då skickar våra korkade politiker pengar till jävla grekland och afrika
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo jag skall prova. Då är problemet att jag ser absolut ingenting så jag slipper inte ens så nära att jag ser vad som händer :)
<CasperN> när grekland och afrika går åt hellskota, då händer inget här
<CasperN> men går USA under, ja då gör nog vi det med
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Så du menar att man ska inte hjälpa fattiga barn?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> vi ska först hjälpa oss själva
<CasperN> dvs hjälpa usa
<Umeaboy> Jo, men vem vill ta itu med det?
<CasperN> för skiter det sig där, då kan vi glömma att hjälpa fler fattiga barn i framtiden
<Umeaboy> Hjälpa USA att bomba andra länder för oljans skull?
<Umeaboy> Jo, tjena.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) helt rätt. bra kapitalistisk anda. vi ser ju hur långt det tagit mänskligheten.
<realubot> En person i Ubuntu-forumet hävdar att panelerna i Ubuntu 11.04 Classic är inte fungerar som panelerna gjorde i 10.10. Är det någon som kan bekräfta eller dementera att panelerna fungerar som vanligt i 11.04 Classic mode?
<CasperN> vem fan tror du köper svenska produkter? afrika eller?
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja ändra på livet hos många. Att vi lever som vi lär.
<CasperN> vem fan ser till att Sverige rullar? jo USA
<Umeaboy> Om vi ska lära oss att spara så gör man inte det genom att låna.
<CasperN> stäng USA, som dessutom är det land som bidrar mest med hjälparbete i Afrika
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Inte produkter, men tjänster.
<CasperN> så lär det inte bli många som överlever svälten
<DrGrov> Kanske dags snart att uppgradera Firefox från 3.6.x till 5.x ? LOL
<Kurdistan> kom ihåg gott folk att vi inte bör diskutera off-topic.
<CasperN> Svenska hjälporganisationer når ju inte ens fram av räddsla för pirater
<Kurdistan> även om det är intressant.
<CasperN> så vad ska vi där nere och göra
<CasperN> bistå USA att sända maten till dem
<Umeaboy> Nej, men det är ju bevakningstjänstens fel.
<CasperN> så tar de nog hand om piraterna också
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle hellre vilja skicka det personligen.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hihi
<Kurdistan> :) kan ni för guds skull pm varandra istället för föra det här?
<Umeaboy> Om man så måste ta in det bakvägen.
<CasperN> att säga att USA bara bombar alla, det är dpå fan att vara naiv och ta i
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Nemas problemas.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: kan du ge dig?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> eller jo
<DrGrov> Politik....
<CasperN> jag ska nog se en kapitalistisk film nu
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Eller ubuntu-Se-offtopic
<DrGrov> Intressant eller... ?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: gör det, uncle sam lär gilla det.
<CasperN> hej Maxjiiiiiizy, varför har du övergivit våran privata kanal?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Caspern, kör på mobil nu
<CasperN> oki
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Ska köra data sstrax
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Brb
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: har du kollat din xorg inställning hur det ser ut?
<Kurdistan> fungerar det med vanliga ubuntu och inte kubuntu/kde?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo, den verkar stabil. Inte dock helt 100 men :)
<DrGrov> Jo, det fungerar bra nu i GNOME med större DPI osv. Men inte i KDE.
<maxjezy> oj, va ju redan online här ser jag
<maxjezy> :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Men jag tror jag skall försöka igen
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: det låter mysko. har du kollat xorg inställningarna?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo, men det verkar nog vara allt i sin ordning där.
<CasperN> om jag har ett program som hela tiden uppdateras via ett ppa, men jag vill frysa en version så den inte uppdateras, ,men ändå fortsätter att uppdatera fast en kopia, hur gör jag då?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: vad har du för grafikkort? päronen har ati-kort och DRI finns listad på kde kontroll center och sedan bildskärm.
<Kurdistan> där kan man ändra och ha sig.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Har ett nVidia GTS 250
<Philip5> DrGrov: sånt kort har jag också :)
<Philip5> snart dags för något roligare
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: det bör du väl kunna göra genom nvidia.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Har du ett 1GB kort?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> asus
<DrGrov> Samma här
<CasperN> en annan fråga, är det någon som är kunnig på färgfiliter till compiz? jag skrev ett filter för någon dag sedan som ger ett mörkerläge för att arbeta på natten
<CasperN> men jag får inte filtret att gälla för bakgrunden
<CasperN> bara för program och paneler
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag skall försöka installera in KDE nu och testa hur det blir.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det var krånglig fråga angående uppdatering. du kan ju alltid avmarkera ppa, om du inte vill ha specifik uppdatering.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: ska du installera metapaketen eller blir det nyinstallation med kubuntu?
<CasperN> men jag vill att den ska fortsätta, bara att den ska skapa en ny extra version
<CasperN> så jag har en som är fryst och en som uppdaterar
<Kurdistan> CasperN: vill du alltså ha två versioner av samma program?
<CasperN> japp
<Kurdistan> vilket program?
<CasperN> men det ena kommer att köra så många custominställningar, så det är tidskrävande att ändra
<CasperN> blender
<maxjezy> CasperN, kör en från ppa och en från graphicall?
<maxjezy> så kör jag
<CasperN> kan ju alltid dra ned, en från graphicall, men det är inte riktigt vad jag vill i första hand
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> jag vet
<maxjezy> jag kör nog 2,49 också
<Kurdistan> CasperN: maxjezy förslag är nog lättast.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hej på dig.
<CasperN> jo, så har jag kört i flera år
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, hej
<CasperN> gillar det bara inte
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, dina tecken ser åt skogen ut på min andra klient
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag lägger in kubuntu-desktop med allting på en gång :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hmm vad kör du för irc klient?
<CasperN> eller vettigaste vore om jag kunde få ppa att låta bli att ta bort filer från vissa mappar
<maxjezy> på den klienten du har konstiga tecken
<CasperN> det hade löst problemet på bästa sätt
<maxjezy> det är på androidirc
<CasperN> så det inte rör mina profiler
<x_link> Philip5: Dåligt att jag inte fick beröm för dansen idag!
<CasperN> men ändå uppdaterar resten
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) din gnome kommer få massa nya kompisar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: samma problem hade någon annan som var inloggad med pidgin
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo och det vill jag inte egentligen ha kvar ifall detta inte fungerar men då får jag ta bort det som ett senare problem :)
<Kurdistan> kör du irc via pidgin?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det beror nog på att du inte kör utf-8
<CasperN> aja, andra problemet då, hur kan jag filtrera skrivbordsbakgrunden med compizfilter?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, no problems, man förstår ju vad du skriver endå
<CasperN> xcalib fungerar iof, men jag gillar compiz mer av någon obegriplig anledning
<maxjezy> inte så jäkligt, inte så noga på min telefon om ja ser eller inte
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: 139 paket skall installeras :)
<CasperN> sudo apt-get install xcalib     xcalib -blue .1 0 1 -alter     xcalib -green .1 0 1 -alter
<CasperN> eller,  xcalib -blue .1 0 1 -alter     xcalib -green .1 0 1 -alter
<CasperN> kan man få ett bashscript som använder detta?
<CasperN> till en hotkey, och sedan som sätter in  xcalib -clear
<CasperN> när man upprepar samma hotkey igen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667719/
<Kurdistan> :) allt ser ut som det ska.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det är skumt
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) får önska dig lycka till. skyll annars på Philip5. :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: prova kör samma kommando och kan du posta ditt svar
<Kurdistan> använd pastebin
<Kurdistan> vill jämföra
<jonasbjork> så nice, hittade color-theme.el till emacs.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, vet inte om det funkar på mobilen min
<jonasbjork> nu har jag pimpat emacs ordentligt ;)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: haha mobilen igen?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej nu datorn
<maxjezy> men mobilen, där var dina tecken konstiga
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: är det bara mina tecken som ser ut vara konstigt?
<Kurdistan> är det äöå?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> dina och någon tills var det
<maxjezy> de andra hade fina tecken
<Kurdistan> mysko för den ska koda utf-8 som standard
<CasperN> jonasbjork: finns det monokai tema?
<DrGrov> Nu skall jag starta i KDE och se om det fungerar eller inte
<DrGrov> Adjö
<jonasbjork> CasperN: ;)
<CasperN> monokai är luve för ögonen <3
<madbear> nu är någon sugen på att vara testare?
<madbear> en testare på 64 bitar enbart
<madbear> :(
<maxjezy> madbear, is it good shit?
<madbear> ja alltså jag behöver lite input nu
<madbear> fick lite bråttom med mitt projekt igår
<madbear> har kodat konstant nu sedan igår
<Umeaboy> madbear: Testa VAD?
<maxjezy> igår va typ 31 minuter sedan så de säger inte mycket. men ja tror du har pillat mycket
<madbear> maxjezy: okej i förrgår då
<maxjezy> madbear, sov lite?
<madbear> maxjezy: jag sov lite på kvälln nu
<jonasbjork> jag kör 64bit
<madbear> jonasbjork: har du qt installerat?
<jonasbjork> inte devel
<madbear> behövs ej
<Kurdistan> må väl. nu kallar sängen.
<madbear> jonasbjork: testar durå? :D
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/matte-projekt/mp.html
<madbear> matris 64
<madbear> tanka och ge mig skit
<madbear> (textfältet till vänster är för debug)
<jonasbjork> jag förstod inte
<jonasbjork> nu fungerar det
<madbear> vadå? :D
<jonasbjork> piltangenterna ;)
<madbear> jaha! ja det är dåligt med info
<madbear> måste bygga en första skärm, göra siffror större osv
<jonasbjork> det är svårt att se siffran som "faller"
<jonasbjork> när alla är klara kommer "42=" och det finns inget slut
<jonasbjork> om jag staplar alla fel och når toppen fortsätter det
<jonasbjork> jag kan flytta boxarna utanför ytan och lägga ner dem med pil-ner
<madbear> japp :D
<madbear> precis det är för att jag inte skapat några "levels" än
<madbear> meningen är väl att det ska vara till för att lära sig multabellen
<jonasbjork> om du kör "strip matris...." så blir binären lite mindre
<jonasbjork> nice ide faktiskt
<madbear> har ett till program där fast ouppdatert
<madbear> ett tråkigt för att lära sig bråk
<madbear> men tack för att du testade!
<madbear> ska fixa dom där sakerna och ladda upp senare...
<jonasbjork> np
<jonasbjork> kul med folk som utvecklar program för Linux ju
<jonasbjork> även om ditt (Qt) kan kompileras på win och mac också :)
<madbear> precis... jag har en sommarkurs och gör lite proggs åt en skola
<madbear> jag satte mig in i Qt-grafikdelen och det va spännande
<madbear> men lekte bort 2-3 veckor i det :D
<maxjezy> någon som vill cama?
<jonasbjork> haha
<maxjezy> skriv mitt nick och 123, alternativt PM
<maxjezy> är man sämst om man skrattar åt sina egna skämt?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: 123
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> awesome!
<Philip5> har du gjort ett script som blinkar med ditt nick
<madbear> nej nu börjar jag bli trött
<Philip5> madbear: ut och spring ett midnattslopp då ;)
<Philip5> du som är van
<madbear> http://b.vimeocdn.com/ps/277/277457_300.jpg
<madbear> såhär ser jag ut när jag är galen
<madbear> trött och galen
<Philip5> så såg du ut när du sprang midnattsloppet
<madbear> japp
<madbear> för då körde jag hårt
<Philip5> men med gul t-shirt
<madbear> den va väl orange i år...
<Philip5> då trampade du ner alla pensionärer som sprang före dig
<Philip5> sprang ivägen för långsamt
<madbear> alltså sista 10-15 min så kom man in i gruppen som startade 5 min tidigare
<madbear> det va riktigt drygt
<madbear> nästa år blir det snabbare grupp lätt!
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, nu blinkar det för fullt
<Philip5> ja det är det som är det tråkiga med sådana där lopp. det är så fullt med folk att man inte kan springa i sin takt utan får följa med strömmen
<madbear> ja men tex vi va 4 som jag känner som stod i 45-50 min
<madbear> 2 av oss klarade gränsen, en på 57 och den sista på 1h8min
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> du skulle ställt dig i 30 min gruppen för att stajla vid starten ;)
<madbear> precis precis
<Philip5> sånt gillar brudarna vettu... de bara... åhhh kolla en madbear i 30 min gruppen! galet!
<Philip5> :P
<madbear> jag struntar i brudarna!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> rätt
<jonasbjork> nej, nu måste jag nog sova
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> nite buys
<jonasbjork> M-x ping , fick bli min senaste upptäckt. (man kan pinga innefrån emacs också)
<jonasbjork> god natt, ses omkring
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet en server man kan få låna utrymme i för en mediawiki?
<turnmike> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097473/ <-- Hur ser man hur mycket budget den hade?
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-17
<DrGrov> Någon vaken ännu?
<madbear> jopp
<madbear> men nu äre gonatt
<madbear> *kram*
<DrGrov> *kram* på dig med madbear
<DrGrov> Detta Kubuntu blev ju riktigt nice
<DrGrov> Inga problem alls med fontstorlekar osv. :)
<turnmike> Kubuntu?
<turnmike> En hel liten värld av massa mysko grejs bara inom Ubuntu...
<DrGrov> turnmike: Hej. Egentligen kör jag 10.04 med Gnome men sedan installerade jag in kubuntu-desktop. Fick det som tips att prova lägga in kubuntu-desktop för att få bukt på DPI och fontstorleksproblemen jag haft. Kör med min 42" LCD tv som skärm och detta fungerade inget vidare med "vanliga" KDE 4.x.
<turnmike> Har du den som enda datorskärm?
<turnmike> Stor men oergonomisk?
<DrGrov> Jo, det är min enda datorskärm
<DrGrov> Tycker den är riktigt bra faktiskt.
<DrGrov> Dock förstås aningen problematiskt i början då man inte var van. Hamnade att klura lite med fonterna och storleken men efter en tid så blev det riktigt bra. Nu är man nog van skulle jag vilja påstå.
<turnmike> Står den på ett bord?
<turnmike> Undrar hur hög upplösning du har då... hehe.
<DrGrov> Jag har den på ett TV bord ca. 1,5-2m ifrån. Har 1920x1080 som upplösning.
<turnmike> Antar att det beror på hur man sitter, och på ryggen, och på vad man gör...
<DrGrov> Jo, det är nog det som är viktigaste.
<DrGrov> Har aningen problem då jag sitter och skriver dock något lite längre inlämningsarbete för typ skolan osv.
<DrGrov> Då blir det lite småirriterande om man inte får riktigt rätt sittplats åt sig
<DrGrov> Nu skall jag kila iväg och konfigurera KDE som jag vill
<DrGrov> Ha d bra allihopa
<maxjezy> Pappan köper en robot med lögn detektor som slår människor när de ljuger. Han bestämmer sig för att testa det vid middagen. -Son, var var du idag? -Sonen säger: -I skolan. -Robot slår sonen! .........-Ok, jag såg en DVD med mina vänner hus! -Vad för dvd? ...-Toy story. Robot slår sonen igen! -Ok, det var en porrfilm!! skriker sonen. -Vad! När jag var i din ålder jag visste inte vad porr var, säger pappa. -Robot slå
<maxjezy> r på pappa! Mamma skrattar Hahaha! Han är verkligen din son. - Robot slår mamma!
<turnmike> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097473/ <-- Hur ser man hur mycket budget den hade?
<coobra> morn
<maxjezy> morrn
<coobra> +_+
<HeMan> Morrn!
<haffe> Förmiddag.
<Barre> tjenis
<Markslap> Goedemorgen.
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<Dynamit> *godmorgon godmorgon här i frukostklubben godmorgon godmorgon i kör*
<rikard> Finns det nått sätt att köra Spotyfy utan Wine ?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> spottan finns släppt till linux
<Coffe> men måste då ha betalkonto
<Coffe> http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<rikard> Aha.. Instalerade ubuntu igår så har en hel del att lära mig.. tack för länken
<cHarNe2> Coffe: trodde att dom tagit bort det kravet :S
<Coffe> cHarNe2, ok, jag har betal .. så jag har ingen aning
<cHarNe2> same same :P
<cHarNe2> tror att man bara behöver till cli-varianten
<whomee> woot, finns de cli variant till spotify? missat totalt.
<cHarNe2> despotify
<cHarNe2> kom ut innan previewn :P
<Coffe> hehe
<whomee> ofasen, totalt missat :)
<Coffe> inte direkt en officiel
<rikard> har haft problem att få igång min mic. vart kan jag hitta mic inställningarna ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> så var det bara två veckor kvar tills jag byter jobb. fan vad sommaren gick snabbt. :)
<andol> amelia: Skriver dokumentation för fullt nu då? :)
<amelia> andol: nej, det är klart.
<amelia> andol: dokumentation är en löpande rutin.
<andol> Föredömligt.
<amelia> japp, så är det när man är många som ska kunna göra samma jobb.. eller många kanske var en överdrift, men fler än en. :P
<Coffe> amelia,  ska du börja nu då ?
<Coffe> rikard,  klicka på volym. väl mixer och leta där
<Coffe> dumt att isc inte berättar vilken fil dhclient försöekr anv när man kör med -6
<rikard> Löste problemt med micen.. dock så får jag inte mic porten bak att fungere men front porten fungerar utmärkt
<rikard> så får väl köra vidare på den så länge
<phnom> cHarNe2: Nä, man måste ha premium eller unlimited.
<Dynamit> jag har linux klienten av spotify men verkar som man måste vara betalande kund vilket jag bara vägrar jag anv. hellre Direct Connect med kryptering till hubbar via VPN tunnel när jag kommer få dölja vad jag gör
<Dynamit> vilket blir när jag börjar i skolan igen
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: du är hitech
<Dynamit> för vadå?
<Dynamit> och menar du att jag skulle vara någon annan så har du fel
<Dynamit> jag är Dynamit
<Dynamit> och det finns många som kan intyga dock inte så många som är inne på IRC mer på DC
<Dynamit> cHarNe2 svara då
<phnom> När var det skolorna skulle dra igång igen?
<Dynamit> beror på vilken
<Dynamit> jag börjar 29
<phnom> Ah, ok.
<Dynamit> slutar tidigt också men det beror på att dem räknar säkert in tid efter jag har slutat ha lektioner in
<Barre> s/dem/de/
<phnom> Barre: Så många fel och det är det enda du rättar? ;)
<Barre> jag undrar varför så extremt många ungdomar har så svårt med de och dem, har de slutat att undervisa om detta i skolan?
<Dynamit> beror mycket på lathet också
<Barre> lathet? så om jag skulle konsekvent stava alltid med ett l (altid) och aldrig med två l (alldrig) så kan jag väl inte hänvisa till lathet.. eller?
<Dynamit> då nej
<Dynamit> men det är ju inte riktigt samma sak som de och dem frågan
<Barre> varför?
<phnom> Det kan väl inte vara lathet att skriva mer än man behöver? :P
<Dynamit> lathet att inte bry sig om grammatiken
<Barre> och... ett annat exempel... istället för att skillja på "vi" och "oss" så skriver jag enbart "oss", eftersom jag är för lat att bry mig... din mening blir då: slutar tidigt också men det beror på att oss räknar säkert in tid efter jag har slutat ha lektioner in
<Barre> men det korrekta substitutet skulle vara : slutar tidigt också men det beror på att vi räknar säkert in tid efter jag har slutat ha lektioner in
<Barre> jag funderar på att sluta tidigare idag eftersom oss på jobbet jobbade över lunch... =P
<Dynamit> det är skolverket som räknar timmarna inte jag och inte skolan
<Dynamit> så det skulle varit , om man ska vara noga
<Barre> men det var ett exempel på hur konstigt det är att ersätta de med dem...
<Dynamit> rätt ska ju vara rätt eller hur?
<Dynamit> om man nu ska rätta
<Barre> men... jag undrade enbart hur det kunde bero på lathet att ersätta de med dem, samma logik vore ju som i mitt exempel ersätta vi med oss... två olika ord som inte går (inte ens av lathet) ersätta varandra
<Dynamit> det är en sak men det får du fråga dem som är funtade att hålla på så
<Barre> det är ju det jag gör
<Dynamit> då är jag fel person att fråga det kan jag lova
<Coffe> Barre, hörde du ? fick igång ddns  med ipv6, fast nu knyter inte klienten ip den får till interface..
<Barre> ok.. jag droppar det, men det var du som ersatte de med dem och hänvisade till lathet.....
<Dynamit> ja de och dem är för att inte alla tänker alltid på grammatiken men alltid och aldrig är inte riktig samma sak
<Dynamit> men strunt samma
<Dynamit> Coffe vad bra att det börjar fungera för dig
<Dynamit> själv har jag skumt problem med Xbmc, Samba hittar datorerna jag väljer dator sedan när jag ska välja nätverks delning så kan den fråga efter lösenord fast inte ens finns det skydd funktionen i den datorn, eller så väljer jag mappen men ser inte innehållet
<Dynamit> men funkar felfritt i Gnome
<Barre> Coffe: spännande.... och konstigt, själv har jag bestämmt mig för att lägga ner all min nätverkskonfiguration tills min nya fiber kommer som OSS precis beställt :)
<Coffe> Barre, såg de .. svin :P har du plats för en server: P
<Barre> Coffe: jag letar fortfarande efter ett rack att ställa i "hallen"
<Coffe> en Vhost kanske :P
<Coffe> vilket jävla moment 22 . förur fick dom inga namn.. nu får dom inga ip
<Barre> du bara ska ha och ha....
<turnmike> Ja, tack.
<turnmike> Stoppa in information och pengar och här.
<Coffe> Barre, kan erbjuda gratis support :P
<turnmike> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097473/ <-- Hur ser man hur mycket budget den hade?
<turnmike> Jag vill verkligen veta.
<turnmike> För den tycktes ha mycket stor budget för att vara en svensk film.
<Barre> Coffe: fixa ett rack så är saken biff ;)
<Coffe> ett skåp ?
<Coffe> ok.. ge mig 5 min
<turnmike> Här görs storaffärer direkt i kanalen...
<amelia> Barre: jag vet en snubbe som vill sälja ett halvrack.
<turnmike> Hur kan man sälja ett halvt rackskåp?
<Coffe> Barre,  har ett helskåp för avhämtning
<amelia> turnmike: halvrack är en storlek på racket, det är 21U
<turnmike> Aha :S
<whomee> vi har några rack kvar nere i kyrkogården
<turnmike> whomee: Skämt? Fattar i så fall inte.
<Coffe> går det att flytta en users mail. om man anv cyrus .. till en annan server ?
<whomee> turnmike: skämt? nej? vi har några kvar där nere (kyrkogården är vår benämning på rummet där all gammal utrustning hamnar och samlar damm innan de disponeras)
<turnmike> Aha.
<amelia> whomee: har ni några roliga servrar där istället?
<turnmike> "Några rack kvar"... vad är det för grejer ni sysslar med egentligen?! :P
<amelia> whomee: typ en datasaab?
<whomee> amelia: ne vi slängde mest ut alla gamla SUN burkar faktiskt
<turnmike> ADB är bättre än IT.
<whomee> amelia: andra servrar får stå och samla damm ett tag till, kanske några utvecklare som vill ha att leka med tror vi
<turnmike> Fysiskt slängde ut, på tippen? Kanske rent av betalade för att slänga bort dem, whomee?
<turnmike> Man kan väl alltid hitta någon knäppskalle som vill köpa begagnat? Naturligtvis efter att först ha tagit ut och förstört lagringsenheter.
<amelia> whomee: sun är inget kul ändå. jag har gjort mig av med alla mina utom en..
<whomee> turnmike: ne bara dumpar dom i elektronikskroten
<whomee> amelia: ne jag vet, därför de inte va någon som lootade sun burkarna ;)
<amelia> jag vill ha en saab..
<turnmike> Men vad gör ni egentligen om ni har "några rack kvar" som ni slängt bort? Värsta mördar-DC:et?
<whomee> bara lite rack, ups och någon annan skit .. seriekopplade 56k modem te.x
<turnmike> amelia vill ha ett dött bilmärke.
<whomee> turnmike: vad vi gör? skaffar ny utrustning och slänger gammal? :P
<turnmike> whomee: Tänker på själva organisationen... vad den gör. Lär ju vara stor i alla fall?
<whomee> turnmike: ne Axis är väl bara runt 1000 anställda runt om i världen
<amelia> turnmike: ingen bil, vill ha en dator från saab
<Barre> amelia: vet du om det kostar skjortan, eller skjortan + ena byxbenet?
<whomee> amelia: inte sett en datasaab innan, va tvungen att kolla på den .. trevlig pryl
<turnmike> Aaah. Läskig fjärrövervakning. Antar att det behövs en massa sörvrar för det.
<amelia> Barre: racket, 500kr + att du får hämta sa han till mig.
<amelia> whomee: jo. jag gillar ju gammla grejjer.
<turnmike> saabdata... :S
<Barre> amelia: :).... ligger i svappavara?
<whomee> turnmike: vi pysslar inte med övervakningen, bara utvecklingen och så av hårdvara/mjukvara
<whomee> sen är det upp till köparna att övervaka bäst dom vill
<whomee> amelia: jo jag vet *sneglar på bamsefar*
<turnmike> whomee: Jaså... då blir det åter igen förvånande, även om det är tusen människor. Men över 70 länder, så här lär det ju inte vara många... men tydligen behöver de värsta maskinerna.
<whomee> turnmike: yeap, utvecklarna kräver sin beskärda del av maskiner.
<phnom> turnmike: Du vet, om man utvecklar hård/mjukvara så måste man ju ha nånting att bygga det på...
<Coffe> hur delegerar jag dns uppslagningar till en annan server ? så att *.sub.domän.se hanteras  av en annan server ?
<madbear> jodu Coffe
<cHarNe2> hur laddar jag om cinfig till fish?
<rolfblidborg> God dagens!
<turnmike> phnom: Kanske...
<turnmike> Men bygga hårdvara...
<phnom> Synta HDL-kod tar rätt mycket, ja.
<whomee> turnmike: ja själva monteringen av hårdvaran sköter ju inte vi såklart, det är ju som mycket annan monteringsindustri så hamnar det väl på fabriker, och då är det ju mycket människokraft som behövs. Men som sagt, ritningar, tester av ny hårdvara m.m. m.m. kräver sin beskärda del.
<turnmike> Hmm.
<andol> Coffe: Tja, den generella lösningen är att i zonen domain.tld ange de andra servrarna som NS-poster för sub(.domain.tld)
<phnom> whomee: Sitter du på Axis här i Lund? :)
<andol> Coffe: Gissningvis har du i din zonfil rader i stil med "@   IN   NS   ns1.foo.tld".
<andol> Coffe: Skapa helt enkelt en ny uppsättning sådana rader i zonfil, men by ut @ mot sub, och så de andra servernamnen.
<Coffe> så sub.domän.se 86400 in NS nya.dns.server
<andol> Nje
<andol> antingen sub.domän.se. eller bara sub
<andol> (notera punkten efter .se)
<Coffe> ok. ja glömde den .
<andol> Antar att du vill hålla dig till samma konvention, gällande relativa vs. kompletta namn, som för zonfilen i övrigt.
<Coffe> det sköter de fina webgui jag måste anv åt mig.
<Coffe> fisk.alatest.com. 	600 	IN 	NS 	dns801.alatest.com. 	
<lothlorien> hejsan någon vaken ?
<rolfblidborg> Vaken?
<rolfblidborg> klockan är väll ändå 14.18 :P
<lothlorien> jepps men här verkar många sova ändå
<rolfblidborg> Sant, sant :-)
<rolfblidborg> Eller jobba :)
<lothlorien> btw  vet du hur man gör för att ändra namn på en usb disk som är ntfs formaterad i ubuntu 11.04
<lothlorien> diskverktyget tillåter mig inte att ändra namn
<rolfblidborg> Jag har inte stenkoll på Linux, men jag tror att du måste göra så att Linux förstår NTFS
<rolfblidborg> Tror inte att det ligger i original
<lothlorien> den hittar ju disken och så men namnet ligger fast
<rolfblidborg> Kan du skriva på den?
<lothlorien> yes
<rolfblidborg> då vetefan
<lothlorien> det är det som gör att jag inte fattar varför jag inte får byta namn
<rolfblidborg> Jag är själv inte Linux-användare, jag är bara social :)
<rolfblidborg> man borde ju kunna byta i terminalen
<lothlorien> hehe jag kör bara linux på min media maksin så e inge bra på det tyvärr
<lothlorien> jepps det borde man
<rolfblidborg> men nu ska här duschas
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<spacebug-> lothlorien: är du root när du gör det?
<lothlorien> spacebug-:  du kan väl inte logga in som root i det grafiska läget och man blir inte lösenords uppmanad när man kör diskverktyget
<spacebug-> jag vet iofs vart du menar att ändra namn
<lothlorien> alltså ändra namnet på enheten så den inte heter my book som den gör nu
<spacebug-> men vart menar du nu att du kan ändra fast du inte får?
<lothlorien> i priogrammet diskverktyg  kan man ändra etiektt som det heter men det går inte
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> men det är väl för en partition va?
<spacebug-> jag har lagt till rader i /etc/fstab för att min usbenheter ska mountas i kataloger som heter som jag vill
<lothlorien> aha du tänkte så  fan  nu känner man sig just inge korkad   du ahr så rätt
<Barre> amelia: jag är absolut intresserad av halvracket.... vill ha... nu.... =)
<turnmike> Barre vill ratta hyllan.
<scarleo> lothlorien: du måste nog avmontera disken innan du kan ändra namn på den
<cHarNe2> cal -m3
<lothlorien> scarleo:  ok  det är kankse så
<lothlorien> scarleo:  men måste jag in och lägga nått i fstab ?
<scarleo> inte för att ändra namn, det kan du göra i diskhanteraren
<scarleo> alltså etikettnamnet
<lothlorien> scarleo:  ok  och jag kan ju läsa från den och skriva till den så
<lothlorien> precis
<scarleo> då är den monterad, det finns en knapp för avmontering
<scarleo> om det är / du ska byta på så får du logga in med en liveskiva och ändra namnet
<lothlorien> jepps den ser jag ska testa den
<lothlorien> monteringspunkten stå som /media/my book så det tror jag e bra
<scarleo> det låter bra, det är en extern alltså?
<lothlorien> yes
<Dynamit> någon som vet om hur man ska göra för att stream ljud ifrån plats x till PsP det borde ju gå har försökt med web spelare och java media spelare men verkar som dem kräver för mycket minne då psp hänger sig
<Dynamit>  http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=cwp&ctid=321 alla streamningar där ifrån vill jag kunna få in i PsP
<Dynamit>  Radio spelarna som finns till PsP verkar som dem bara har 1 av scannerna
<Dynamit>  och inte ens ifrån det County. vet att det är lite off ifrån Unix och Linux men ändå inte
<turnmike> PsP = ?
<turnmike> PlayStation Portable, Paint Shop Pro eller vad?
<Dynamit> ja Playstation Porabel
<Dynamit> Jag skrev PsP och inte PSP för Paint Shop Pro är ju stora bokstäver över allt
<phnom> Dynamit: Den borde väl kunna snacka DLNA/DNLA/Vaddetnuheter
<Dynamit> jag vet att den klarar av sändningar ifrån shoutcast har en Radio "program" till PsP men det finns bara en scanner i den spelaren
<Dynamit> har custom firmware så begränsning finns inte pga. Sony
<Dynamit> bara hårdvaru begränsningar finns för mitt PsP
<amelia> Barre: ok. ska se om jag inte kan para ihop er på något bra sätt.
<amelia> Barre: han har idle:at 15 timmar, så kanske kan få tag i honom ikväll.
<amelia> Barre: och det finns i södertälje
<Barre> amelia: oki...... grymt
<HeMan> nån som vet hur mycke effekt ett riktigt gaming-grafikkort drar?
<Peyam> alltså
<Peyam> GNU backgammon suger
<Peyam> hur rullar man tärnan
<turnmike> FOSS suger i allmänhet.
<turnmike> Speciellt spel och GUIs.
<turnmike> *GUI:n
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> går inte ens att kasta tärnan
<Peyam> va fan
<amelia> turnmike: här var vi positiva idag.
<Peyam> men finns inge annan backgammon man kan spela
<Coffe> HeMan,  de kortet jag har . behöver en PSU på minst 580W
<HeMan> Coffe: 580W extra?
<turnmike> amelia: Bara för att du är ett fullkomligen sprudlande energiknippe. :/
<amelia> turnmike: hahahahaha, det var roligt. hoppas bamsefar ser den kommentaren. :D
<bamsefar> Hahahahahahahahahahaha
<turnmike> :S
<Peyam> HAr en lägenhet i bagarmossen 35 kvm 5000
<Peyam> sthlm
<Peyam> kontakta mig
<Markslap> Najs
<Markslap> Peyam: Hur länge?
<Peyam> 1 år
<Markslap> LÃ¥ter bra.
<Peyam> dep: 8000
<Peyam> :-
<Markslap> Lite i överkant dock. :)
<Peyam> inte för ngn som e desperat
<Markslap> Nope.
<Peyam> e du flicka Markslap
<Peyam> vILL DU BLI TSM MED MIG
<Peyam> aså Deposition
<Peyam> Det man betalar
<Peyam> i början
<madbear> när man har sommarlov?
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Peyam> får man tillbaka dem när man flytar ut?
<phnom> madbear: High five! :D
<madbear> phnom: :D
<Markslap> Deposition betalas tillbaka vid utflytt, ja.
<Coffe> Peyam,  inte just nu . för min del. men jag har en tjej kompis som letar.
<phnom> Peyam: Ja, om du inte trashar lägenheten.
<Peyam> bra då vet ja
<Peyam> men Markslap Hur gammal e hon?
<Markslap> Jag är ingen flicka. :P
<Markslap> Jag och en tjej letar dock efter lya.
<Peyam> meh sluta
<Markslap> jag har inte sagt något om någon tjej. :P
<Peyam> Jo
<Peyam> du sa att en tjej letar
<Markslap> Nej.
<Peyam> hur gammal e hon
<Markslap> Det var Coffe.
<Markslap> Read again.
<Peyam> ja ja
<Peyam> fan e det för fel på mig
<Peyam> duger inte jag helt plötsligt för dina tjejkompisar eller
<Coffe> Peyam, 42 tror jag
<Peyam> oooo
<Peyam> vil inte ha ngn tack
<turnmike> Peyam verkar lite knäpp. Verkar rik men kör Ubuntu... :S
<Peyam> rik e jag inte
<Peyam> jag bara drev med Markslap . tror han märkte det också
<Markslap> :)
<amelia> Barre!!!!!!
<Peyam> ubuntu har inte med att man e rik o göra
<Peyam> jag ville bara verka nörd så blondiner dras till mig
<Peyam> som på porrfilmer
<Peyam> en nörd har sex med en het blondin
<Barre> amelia!!!!
<turnmike> Har aldrig sett något sådant hända varken IRL eller i en porrfilm, Peyam.
<turnmike> Om inte det nördiga är att en sexig hunk har på sig glasögon och låtsas knappra på en dator.
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa
<Peyam> turnmike: ja precis
<phnom> s/knappra/knapra/
<fredrik_> har problem med usb i virtualbox. Jag har lagt till mig till vboxuser grupen men det hjälper inte. Om jag klickar på usb-ikonen i gästos rutan så är alla usb-enheter gråa.
<Peyam> ska jag gå o köpa en baseboll jacka nu tkr ni?
<madbear> nej jag tkr att ditt sommarlov ska ta slut
<Peyam> mitt?
<madbear> japp
<phnom> fredrik_: http://silverwav.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/11-04-natty-virtualbox-4-0-error-failed-to-access-the-usb-subsystem/ ?
<Peyam> varför
<Peyam> det e roligt med sommarlov jo
<lothlorien> har vi nån som e bra på rtorrent här som kan svara på en förmodligen enkel fråga
<Coffe> ställ bara frågan .. så svarar de som kan på den
<phnom> lothlorien: Shoot. Du har fem minuter på dig. :)
<Peyam> jag utvecklat r torrent. är delägare om man säger så
<Peyam> fråga på bara
<phnom> -.-
<Peyam> -.-
<lothlorien> jag ahr installerat en extern disk och nu när jag skriver sökvägen /media/media/torrent som är sökvägen till *.trorrent filerna så vill den inte starta dom när jag läger dit filer
<lothlorien> när jag ahde mappen i min hem kat så gick det fint
<lothlorien> sorry stavningen vart lite stressad av Coffe
<phnom> Det var jag som stressade dig :P
<Peyam> blev blev disconnect från eduroam
<phnom> Jag har iaf schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/phnom/elements/watch/*.torrent I min .rc, och det funkar
<phnom> Är du säker på att den är monterad?
<Peyam> Du vill ha filerna direkt i din externa disk?
<lothlorien> phnom:  absolut hitar den överallt och har slängt över filer och sånt till den
<Peyam> byt plats på usb portar..
<Peyam> Jag har mer än 200 filmer. amazing movies.
<lothlorien> Peyam:  vill du se nått ur cfg filen  för att kunna se om jag gjort fel ?
<phnom> lothlorien: Det var ju udda. Jag måste sticka hem nu så jag kan inte hjälpa dig mer just nu :(
<Peyam> lothlorien: phnom kan göra det. Jag är lite upptagen med min minipc och skärmen e så irriterande liten
<lothlorien> ok
<lothlorien> Peyam:  klurade abra på om man ska skriva hela sökvägen /media/media/Torrent
<Peyam> prova
<Peyam> #ubuntu
<phnom> Kolla så att raden i rc'n är rätt. Den är rätt kinkig om jag kommer ihåg rätt.
<lothlorien> hitade ett fel nu ska vi se
<lothlorien> hmm det vart inte rätt ändå hmm
<Peyam> har du provat rtorrent kanalen?
<Peyam> har de ngn kanal ens
<lothlorien> nu funkar det teah
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> phnom:  Hur gör man snt system med VLC: hört att man kan koppla den till tv och styra musiken med tvdosan
<Peyam> vad kör niu för program för o convertera youtube till mp3
<Peyam> firefox addon e bäst . så jag kör nog med d
<Coffe> ffmpeg
<Maxjiiiiiizy> När kom android 2.3.3
<Peyam> godmorgon
<Peyam> Känns bra att vara en av som utvecklar android
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hur vet du att jag vakna precis?
<Peyam> Va spelar det för roll
<Peyam> Godmorgon på dej ändå
<Peyam> Jag älskar kissie
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Jasså, vet hon om der
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Det?
<Peyam> sorry
<CasperN> jäkla versionshysteri firefox har då
<CasperN> redan uppe på 6
<spacebug-> de har väl gjort samma som torvalds och tröttnat på massa smånummer
<CasperN> men varför? det systemet var ju bra
<CasperN> stora nummer har man ju för stora ändringar
<CasperN> inte 10 buggfixar som i firefox fall
<spacebug-> svårt att definiera stora föränringar antar jag
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> stora ändringar är ju uppenbara
<spacebug-> kerneln hade väl iofs dock förut att mellansiffran va stable om den va jämn och sista siffran senaste versionen av den versionen. Men första siffran då?
<CasperN> en buggfix är ju inte en stor händelse direkt
<CasperN> jo, och det kör väl en del andra projekt med också
<CasperN> vet att gimp gör det iaf
<spacebug-> ubuntus versionsnummer bygger istället på år.månad och det har ju oxå viss logik
<CasperN> jo det håller jag med om
<spacebug-> men 2:an i kerneln har ju varit där väääldigt länge om man säger så
<CasperN> men firefox verkar bara jaga högre siffra
<spacebug-> mest mitten siffras som bestämt om det stor förändring
<spacebug-> tja
<spacebug-> slackware hoppade ju från 4 till 7 hehe
<spacebug-> för att nybörjare trodde det va sämre för det hade lägre nummer än andra distar
<CasperN> haha
<CasperN> stämmer det verkligen?
<spacebug-> japp
<CasperN> eller var det bara för stabila versioner?
<CasperN> dvs att det inte fanns en stabil 5-6a
<spacebug-> nej han utvecklaren skrev det på nått inlägg
<spacebug-> det är ju typ en ensam person som gör slackware om jag fattat det rätt. Eller iaf som leder projektet
<CasperN> leder det låter rimligare
<CasperN> men aja, det är väl inget att bry sig om, siffror blir lätt förvirrande dock när de går bort från någon underförstådd standard
<spacebug-> nu har han döpt senaste versionen till 13.37 ;) (för att den använder 2.6.37.6-kerneln säger han hehe)
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> inte helt lätt det där med versionsnummer
<CasperN>  funderade på angående gedit, är det 2.30.2 som är stabila
<CasperN> och version 3x, är de avsedda för gnome 3?
<spacebug-> 2.30.4 kör jag i natty
<CasperN> eftersom gedit är så knytet till gnome
<CasperN> 2.3 är vad som står som stable på hemsidan
<spacebug-> så kan det va
<CasperN> med det kan ju vara dåligt uppdaterat bara
<spacebug-> det står på gedits hemsida att senaste är 2.30.2 men jag kör 2.30.4 ..hum.. kan jag ha fått det från philip5 kanske? =)
<TheG0blin> Går det att rsynca en iso, wim etc och bara ta förändringaran? Eller pajjar man imagen då?
<CasperN> själv kör jag 2.30.3 som ubuntu släppt
<CasperN> så det är säkert inget fel
<spacebug-> hum, verkar som min 2.30.4 kommer från ubuntus förråd. Kanske är en natty-grej. Eller vad kör du för ubuntu?
<CasperN> 10.10
<spacebug-> ah ok
<sybariten> Halli hallå, jag brukar mest installera program via pakethantering och bygger nån enstaka grej ibland
<sybariten> Nu har jag dock ett verktyg som jag skulle behöva köra i en specialversion, och det är ju redan installerat i grundversion hos mig. Specialversionen måste patchas, vilket jag aldrig gjort.   http://www.mbayer.de/html2text/faq.shtml#sect6
<sybariten> Någon som kan ge tips om hur jag bör gå tillväga?
<MrMind> tjena, hur kan man hålla klockan syncad på ett lätt och bra sätt? kör utc om det spelar någon roll :)
<spacebug-> MrMind: sudo apt-get install ntp
<MrMind> spacebug-: okey räcker det att installera ntp bara eller behöver man confa någon fil?
<spacebug-> MrMind: nej det funkar automagiskt ;)
<MrMind> spacebug-: ah, det gjorde det! superbra, tackar =)
<coobra> ;D
<Screedo> godkväll
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> tjohej
<snapparen> hejsan
<fredrik_> suger USB supporten i VirtualBox eller är det jag som inte fattar?
<fredrik_> Jag har windows XP som guest OS och försöker koppla lite DJ hårdvara via USB. Windows hittar den. Installerar drivrutiner och jag får upp den som externt ljudkort. Däremot händer ingenting när jag skruvar på kontrollerna. Om jag botar Windows direkt så funkar allt som det skall...
<salmiak> tjenixen
<salmiak> jag funderar på om jag råkat pilla bort kommandot "Kör..." i starta-program-menyn, eller om den aldrig funnits där... hur som helst hur gör jag för att få en?
<Markslap> Tryck alt-f2
<Markslap> Och är det den du tänkte på?
<salmiak> oh. ja det måste det vara. hur får jag den som ett val i menyn också?
<Markslap> Det är en bra fråga. :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> Barre: hur gick det med racket?
<Philip5> amelia: drick lite kaffe, ta en jolt cola och sist ett par red bull så vaknar du nog till
<amelia> Philip5: usch nej.
<fredrik_> Jag har windows XP som guest OS och försöker koppla lite DJ hårdvara via USB. Windows hittar den. Installerar drivrutiner och jag får upp den som externt ljudkort. Däremot händer ingenting när jag skruvar på kontrollerna. Om jag botar Windows direkt så funkar allt som det skall...
<larsemil> apple keynote liknande programvara till linux!??
<larsemil> eller ska jag behöva trixa ihop en ppt / latex?
<haffe> larsemil: Beamer.
<salmiak> larsemil: vad gör "apple keynote" ?
<TuVoR> någon som duktig på conky?
<joru> Hmm. . finns det något bra "pausprogram" för linux? (som jag som kontorsråtta kan använda mig av för att undvika stelhet)
<fredrik_> Jag har windows XP som guest OS och försöker koppla lite DJ hårdvara via USB. Windows hittar den. Installerar drivrutiner och jag får upp den som externt ljudkort. Däremot händer ingenting när jag skruvar på kontrollerna. Om jag botar Windows direkt så funkar allt som det skall...
<joru> fredrik_: du lyckas installera drivrutiner för hårdvaran i linux?
<joru> fredrik_: (jag upplevde din mening svårtolkad)
<salmiak> TuVoR: sorry inte ens på conkys bad fur day.... ;-)
<TuVoR> salmiak: Doh.. =/
<larsemil> haffe: men det är ändå latex
<larsemil> salmiak: typ powerpoint, fast snyggt.
<larsemil> tänkte prova showoff.
<fredrik_> joru, Jadå... efter att jag lagt till mig i rät grupp så gick det ju att aktivera usb-enheterna i virtualbox... sen var det inga problem att installera drivrutinerna... I mjuvaran (som körs i windows) så hittas enheten som ett ljudkort vilket den skall.. men det händer nada när jag rattar på reglagen...
<madbear> någon som vill testa min fetspel 64 bitars krävs atm
<joru> fredrik_: ok, så t.ex. dmesg ger dig lite information
<madbear> pls larsemil ?
<madbear> Philip5: 64? larsemil ? jonasbjork jag har fixat mycket nu!
<madbear> :D
<joru> fredrik_: har du provat med alsamixer?
<Philip5> madbear: va?
<madbear> Philip5: 64 bits?
<fredrik_> joru, alltså.. jag har ljud ut på enheten. Den biten fungerar. Men när jag skruvar på reglagen och trycker på knapparna är det inget liv i den. Enheten har ju egna usb-drivare.. kan det vara så att ubuntu tolkar den som ett ljudkort och därför får jag inte tillgng till annat i VirtualBox?
<fredrik_> joru, det är den här jag försöker sparka igång http://www.numark.com/omnicontrol
<joru> fredrik_: tyvärr missade jag virtualbox
<joru> fredrik_: trodde du körde dual boot
<Barre> amelia: jo, vi har kontakt... så tack! Han skall återkomma med lite mått på racket..
<joru> fredrik_: men vet tyvärr inte mycket mer än så
<joru> fredrik_: du kan höja/sänka ljudet ut?
<larsemil> madbear: vad pratar du om?
<rikard> Finns det nått sätt att binda Windows tangent till Home Folder ?
<fredrik_> joru, inget händer när jag vrider på några reglar... inga lampor lyser.. men jag har ljud ut från DJ programmet
<joru> fredrik_: kör du något dj-program då?
<fredrik_> joru, ja. I min windows XP som körs som gäst os i virtual box så kör jag ett program som heter tractor
<fredrik_> joru, (har även testat med mixmeister)
<joru> fredrik_: ok, näe jag vet inte. har du sökt/publicerat på några ubuntu-forum?
<fredrik_> joru, nä... inte än.. inte så lätt att beskriva detta...
<fredrik_> joru, lutar väl åt att man får köra dualboot *suck*
<joru> fredrik_: ja jag är ledsen. men prova gärna något engelskt forum
<madbear> larsemil: mitt senaste skap
<maxjezy> är google chrome opensource
<joru> fredrik_: t.ex. ubuntuforums.org
<Dynamit> vet någon om någon mixer program som tillåter mig att bara låta ett vist program att skicka ljudet till 1 högtalare och annat program till den andra högtalare. Har tittat efter balance lösning i vlc men då det sänder live och mono så verkar jag inte kunna styra balansen som jag vill
<Dynamit> Jag lyssnar nämligen minst på 2 scanners samtidigt och för att få något vettigt ur det, utan att behöva ha spelaren öppna så jag kan tysta den jag inte vill höra just för stunden, vill jag sända till olika högtalare för att snabbt kunna tysta den jag inte vill höra just för stunden
<Dynamit> är en sak när jag kommit upp till skolan och kan använda (långa) 8 kanalars mixerbord (8*2=16 så jag kan i teorin styra 16 signaler samtidigt) då kan jag lösa det snabbt men borde finnas möjlighet ändå utan att behöva anv. mixerbord storlek Hugo för "normal" person.
<maxjezy> är google chrome opensource
<Dynamit> http://code.google.com/intl/sv-SE/chromium/ är det svar nog?
<Dynamit> maxjezy är det svar nog??????
<maxjezy> Dynamit, beror på innehållet, ska kika
<maxjezy> vad är det programmerat i för språk
<Dynamit> och varför Chrome???
<Dynamit> jäkla skit enligt mig
<maxjezy> det är ju snabbare och effektivare än firefox och IE
<Dynamit> anv. tusan IE innan chrome
<Dynamit> jasså
<Dynamit> låt en som kan tweak FF får du se
<Dynamit> låta Google ha mer kontroll en vad dem redan har på vad alla gör
<Dynamit> varför stödja sådant
<Dynamit> ?
<maxjezy> chrome är ju ett smartare system
<Dynamit> hahahaha smart jo rapportera mycket till Google kan den
<Dynamit> anv. jag Wireshark så ger jag mig fn på att jag ser trafik som inte borde finnas ifrån Chrome
<Dynamit> ger mig tusan på att dem ser till att Chrome anv. deras egna dns server vilket ger dem ännu mera kontroll på vad du gör
<Dynamit> Om du tycker att Chrome är bra maxjezy, borde du ha svar på det jag säger eller påstår och motsäga det
<maxjezy> Dynamit, om det är opensource borde man väl kunna ta bort spionkoden
<Dynamit> jo om du vet vad du letar efter och det inte redan är krypterat hur ska du veta att spionkoden inte redan är krypterat innan dem ger ut koden?
<andol> Gällande "suspekt" trafik från webbläsare. Finns ju en del inställningar gällande att man kan kontrollera sajter mot listor på webbplaster innehållande spionkod, etc. Använder man den funktionaliten så torde ju det genererar trafik som kan se ut som om webbläsaren ringer hem.
<Dynamit> och är Chrome programmerad att anv. deras dns hur ska du då förhindra det utan att själv komplitera? Om nu det är öppen kod
<Dynamit> ser ut som den ringer hem. vet man hur man ska titta ser man om den ringer hem. för då spårar du dns den anropar och ser vem som äger den
<Barre> huh? Chrome använder mina DNS'er utan att kompilera själv, både på linux, OSX och Windows
<Dynamit> jag sa att jag inte var säker men om den var det
<Dynamit> jag litar inte för 1% på google
<Dynamit> när det gäller att dem inte kontrollerar vad man gör
<Barre> s/dem/de/ ;)
<Dynamit> Barre du kan fn göra skript som håller på att rättar folk
<Dynamit> slipper du göra det själv
<Barre> det är inte lika roligt
<Dynamit> vet du om något mixer program som låter mig styra ljud balansen för varje enskilt program?
<phnom> pavucontrol
<phnom> Om nu Ubuntu använder PA
<Dynamit> man tackar ska testa. har försökt styra vi vlc men det sänder live och mono så verkar som jag inte kan styra till enskild kanal
<Dynamit> är en sak när jag kommit upp till skolan och kan använda (långa) 8 kanalars mixerbord (8*2=16 så jag kan i teorin styra 16 signaler samtidigt) då kan jag lösa det snabbt men borde finnas möjlighet ändå utan att behöva anv. mixerbord storlek Hugo för "normal" person.
<amelia> Barre: gött
<Barre> amelia: aj ow jo wan
<madbear> phnom: 64 bit?
<madbear> varför får jag inte in några testare här
<madbear> ffs hjälp madbear nu
<Dynamit> jag anv. x64
<Barre> testare till vad?
<Dynamit> skulle inte falla mig in anv. x86
<phnom> madbear: Japp
<madbear> mitt senaste progg som behöver testning
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/matte-projekt/mp.html
<Dynamit> som gör vad?
<amelia> Barre: lugnt, jag tänkte köpa det först, men sen sa bamsefar att det fick räcka med ett helrack.. så det är bara gött att det kan göra någon annan lycklig.
<madbear> tanka matris längst upp
<einand> http://notch.tumblr.com/post/9038258448/hey-bethesda-lets-settle-this
<madbear> och spruta skit över mig om saker som är fel
<phnom> madbear: Aight =)
<amelia> Barre: vill du ha en Sun Enterprise 420R att fylla ut det med?
<Barre> amelia: jag skall ta hand om det väl (om det visar sig vara det jag söker efter d.v.s.)
<Dynamit> kan se till att x86 datorer testar dit program om jag pratar med dator ansvarig på skolan
<madbear> Barre: det här är inte droidarna du letar efter
<einand> vad har hänt nu då
<einand> england har tappat kontakten med tyskland/europa
<Barre> madbear: huh?
<phnom> madbear: Gah, ska bara installera Qt... Är det nåt mer den behöver?
<madbear> phnom: nej precis bara Qt
<madbear> Barre: :D
<phnom> madbear: Har du ett paketnamn till qt? fick fantastiskt mycket när jag sökte på det. :P
<madbear> kan det heta qt-4.7? eller hur dom nu döper
<Dynamit> min dator säker som en tok men den toksöker bara
<Dynamit> tack för pulseaudio dock så kan jag inte styra mono ljud till enskilda högtalare :(
<phnom> madbear: lol at cpu-usage
<madbear> phnom: :(
<madbear> phnom: den använder... typ CPU för grafiken...
<madbear> :D
<phnom> Hehe
<Barre> hahaha.. dagens bästa felrapport =)
<phnom> Och minnesanvändningen var ju skyhög
<Dynamit> den borde ju anv. gpu
<Dynamit> för grafiken
<madbear> Dynamit: det menar du inte? :D
<Dynamit> daaa
<madbear> säg det till killarna på Qt
<phnom> madbear: Hur är reglerna för det?
<madbear> för vadå phnom
<phnom> För själva spelet
<phnom> Ah, och det blir knasigt när de når toppen av spelytan
<madbear> jasså man ska liksom räkna multiplikation
<madbear> phnom: stämmer
<madbear> ska vara en "gameover" line mitt på
<madbear> men #1 är större siffror och då måste jag ändra basklass till Q..TextItem
<Dynamit> madbear kan testa lite senare orkar inte små bråka med min dator just nu
<phnom> madbear: Verkar som att det läcker minne någonstans.
<Dynamit> haha finns det felet annat en i win
 * phnom längtar till den 29:e
<Dynamit> då måste man gå upp kl 6 absolut senast 7
<phnom> Nä. då kan man börja njuta av att sommartrollen börjar droppa av.
<madbear> phnom: jopp men det är prototyå :D
<phnom> :)
<madbear> helt trasig, började på denna o måndags kväll och inte många sömnar sen dess :P
<phnom> madbear: Jag förstår inte riktigt vad det går ut på bara ;)
<phnom> Och spelytan är för hög för min stackars lilla skärm
<Dynamit> spelytan borde anp. sig efter upplösningen på skärmen
<madbear> jasså phnom
<madbear> vad har du för liten skärm då?
<madbear> man ska lära sig multiplikationstabbellen atm
<phnom> 13.3" 1366x768
<Dynamit> det är fn inte dålig upplösning
<madbear> phnom: drar du upp den i fullskärm då?
<phnom> JApp
<Dynamit> hade förståt om det varit typ 720*240
<phnom> madbear: Är det ett exjobb eller så?
<madbear> phnom: nej sommarkurs
<madbear> har gjort 2 progg nu
<madbear> ett längre ner på sidan fast det är ouppdatert
<phnom> Ah, du borta bli bättre på din latex-foo iaf :P Rapportmallen är lite sned här.
<madbear> yo
<madbear> mallen fick man av läraren... annars har jag skrivit mycket finare mallar :P
<phnom> =)
<phnom> Det blir nog bra. Det är bra att du försöker utbilda ungdomen iaf ;)
<madbear> jepps
<larsemil> vafan. kör en fp.open("fil","r+") och på fp.write("sträng") så appendar den till filen istället för att skriva över.. :/
<Dynamit> baa verkar som undertecknad får anv. mixerbordet hugo för att kunna balansera ljudet som det önskas
<phnom> larsemil: File::RDWR|File::TRUNC ?
<larsemil> löste det
<phnom> Dynamit: Eller så läser du faktiskt det andra skriver...
<Dynamit> jag har gjort det
<phnom> Dynamit: phnom | pavucontrol
<Dynamit> men det programmet kunde inte styra mono ljud
<Dynamit> jag har prövat
<phnom> Nä, men det kan styra ljudnivåerna för enskilda program, och det var det du frågade efter där :P
<Dynamit> tolkade du det så ber jag om ursäkt
<Dynamit> det kan man i det som följer med Ubuntu också
<Dynamit> för jag menade för enskilda program så mono ljud från det enskilda programmet skickas till en högtalare
<Dynamit> förstår vi varandra nu?
<Dynamit> phnom!!!
<phnom> Ja?
<Dynamit> och jag tillåts inte göra det i vlc med mono ljud som är live sändning på
<larsemil> phnom: är du pythonian?
<larsemil> [{u'page': u'one'}, {u'page': u'emil'}] <-- hur gör jag för att ta bort ett objekt som innehåller i det här fallet emil?
<phnom> larsemil: Nä, jag googlade lite snabbt bara :P
<phnom> Dynamit: Det går att ställa in i ALSA, men det blir inte speciellt dynamiskt
<Dynamit> hur då?
<Dynamit> för det är ändå mono ljud och typ 70% diskant
<phnom> Dynamit: http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux
<Dynamit> jag lyssnar på minst 2 scanners igång samtidigt så kan vara bra om jag får styra dem till två olika högtalare
<phnom> Say what? Jag brukar inte sitta och lyssna på blink-blinket men om du känner för det så ok :P
<Dynamit> inte Svensk
<phnom> ?
<jonasbjork> någon som har ett fool-proof sätt att få in gnome3 på 11.04 ?
<Dynamit> jag lyssnar på Amrikansk Scanner
<Dynamit> har en bekant som bor i Broward County
 * phnom använder mest tyska scanners, http://www.thomann.de/se/stairville_junoscan_led_scanner.htm
<Dynamit> har ingen större andledning att lyssna på Tysk skanner
<phnom> Eller ja, de kanske är amerikanska... Men låter de så mycket att man måste lyssna på dem är det nåt fel på dem ^^
<Dynamit> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?ctid=321
<Dynamit> Är roligt att veta vad som händer i närheten av ens bekanta,
<Dynamit> och i Sverige kan man inte anv. Scanner längre
<Dynamit> men går ändå att lyssna om man har rätt kontakter för man får tillgång till en enhet
<Dynamit> men tyvärr är jag inte en av dem
<realubot> jonasbjork: Du förstör ju Unity om du installerar Gnome 3.
<Dynamit> realubot låt han göra det om han vill
<phnom> jonasbjork: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.382069/sa-installerar-du-gnome-3-i-ubuntu-1104 Kanske? :)
<realubot> jonasbjork: "Installing from PPA (11.04 only):" http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<realubot> jonasbjork: Där står hur man återställer Unity efteråt också. Jag har aldrig testat.
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag tänkter inte stoppa honom. ;)
<amelia> jonasbjork: hallå din gamla räv!
<haffe> Är det här gnome3 något att ha?
<amelia> funkar för mig.
<amelia> tar en stund att vänja sig vid det dock.
<haffe> Det verkar som att gnome äntligen har fått tiling.
<CasperN> haffe: fanns iof om man kör compiz och gnome 2.30
<jonasbjork> amelia: hej! :)
<jonasbjork> jag har kört det där med PPA. men skiten buggade ju sönder.
<realubot> youtube is down.
<CasperN> realubot: OMG!
<realubot> Nu kom den upp igen.
<CasperN> 500!
<CasperN> undra vad det kostade i förlorade intäkter
<jonasbjork> jag skall porta WordPress till Ruby, tänkte jag skulle göra det rätt liksom.
<CasperN> haha
<jonasbjork> vänta lite.. WP kan aldrig bli rätt.
<jonasbjork> skall bli skönt att slippa det när jag slutar på jobbet.
<jonasbjork> skall jag ge mig på att testa GNOME3-ppa igen kanske
<realubot> jonasbjork: Vad är det som du tycker är så dåligt med WP?
<jonasbjork> realubot: allt?
<CasperN> än sålänge idiotförklaras man inte för att stanna i gnome 2.32, (mer än av KDEare), så nej, behovet att testa gnome 3 finns inte :)
<jonasbjork> realubot: wp fungerar för en blogg med 10 besökare om dagen
<jonasbjork> realubot: vi har 400 000 unika besökare i veckan och runt 4 miljoner page views i veckan
<jonasbjork> 121 bloggar i en WP Multisite
<CasperN> jonasbjork: vad kör Kissie med för system då?
<jonasbjork> kissie kör WP
<CasperN> då måste det vara bra :D
<jonasbjork> hon log hos oss (blogg.se) innan och är min absoluta favoritbloggare :)
<jonasbjork> blogg.se är inte WP-drivet dock, men våra andra sajter kör WP
<jonasbjork> cafe.se, elle.se, svenskdam.se, chic.se, ... för att nämna några
<realubot> jonasbjork: WP klagar väldigt många besökare. 400 000 besökare ska inte var något problem.
<realubot> Det finns många stora am. bloggar som kör WP.
<jonasbjork> realubot: alla kör massiv cache
<realubot> Mm, möjligt.
<jonasbjork> realubot: vi införde varnish som front för att klara vår last
<jonasbjork> kör du bara en require wp-load.php drar WP 50-80 MiB RAM beroende på hur många plugins du har.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Ok.
<jonasbjork> och då har du inte ens hämtat innehållet som skall visas ;)
<realubot> jonasbjork: Vad är alternativet då?
<realubot> Vilket publiceringssystem är bättre?
<jonasbjork> drupal, om du vill köra php
<jonasbjork> vi kommer migrera allt till drupal. men jag kommer inte vara med på den resan. jag har sagt upp mig.
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: kväll
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Hej, läget? Äntligen fungerade KDE, hade bara lite inställningsproblem sedan första gången.
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: fixade du dpi:n ?
<realubot> jonasbjork: Vad ska du göra istället då?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Jo, inne i KDEs kontrolpanel ändrade jag. Det var 96 DPI i början men lagade upp det till 120 DPI som jag har också i GNOME.
<jonasbjork> se där ja
<jonasbjork> nu måste jag stänga mitt emacs :/ försöka logga in i GNOME3 nu
<jonasbjork> wish me luck :)
<amelia> jonasbjork: var ska du börja jobba?
<DrGrov> Good luck
<DrGrov> Hej amelia *kram*
<amelia> jonasbjork: för jag antar att det inte är dags för pensionen än. :P
<amelia> hej DrGrov
<DrGrov> amelia: Hur står det till med dig idag?
<amelia> DrGrov: trött, ska gå och lägga mig alldeles snart, själv?
<DrGrov> amelia: Bara bra, fick in lite snus igår vilket piggade upp. Tänkte fortsätta pilla på med KDE. Nästan bra men lite nya fonter vore roligt att skaffa.
<DrGrov> amelia: Men märker mer och mer att GNOME är faktiskt mysigare än KDE. Inte övertygad ännu men mera och mera lutar det mot GNOME.
<realubot> amelia: Tänk om han inte får något nytt jobb?
<amelia> realubot: det får han nog. det är ju typ omöjligt att misslyckas med att få ett jobb i it-branchen.
<DrGrov> amelia: Du gissar aldrig vad gott jag hittade i butiken idag? En dryck...
<amelia> DrGrov: jolt? ubuntu cola? mintu?
<realubot> amelia: Det gäller ju att han har rätt kompetens för jobbet.
<DrGrov> amelia: Nästan, du närmar dig med stormsteg :)
<DrGrov> Arbete får man alltid så länge man vill arbeta. Stämmer inte detta rätt bra egentligen ännu idag?
<DrGrov> amelia: Skall jag avslöja vad jag hittade? Tar länge annars :)
<amelia> realubot: han är rätt kompetent.. men på det stora hela gäller "hire for attitude and train for skills" så det är inte nödvändigt att ha precis rätt kompetens.
<amelia> DrGrov: gör det.
<realubot> amelia: Vad är det för lågbudgetbransch som anställer utan stenhårda krav på erfarenhet och utbildning?
<realubot> Det säger en hel del om IT-branschen det.
<DrGrov> amelia: Coca-Cola Vanilla rakt från over there :) Ingen europeisk alls, importerat av Gradys hos er i Sverige från USA och sedan därifrån skeppat hit
<amelia> realubot: erfarenhet och utbildning är inte allt. en erfaren tekniker som inte vill lära sig något nytt är en mycket sämre medarbetare än en nyexad oerfaren som vill lära sig och är på hugget.
<amelia> DrGrov: usch.. det är ju bara äckligt.
<DrGrov> Skulle säga att attityden har väldigt mycket att göra om man får arbete eller inte. Kanske inte IT då jag inte vet men överlag där jag jobbat är attityden alltid viktigaste
<DrGrov> amelia: Nej då, det är gott. Gott gott :)
<DrGrov> Social kompetens är också tycker jag viktigt. Människokunskap
<DrGrov> Men, kanske annat som sagt i IT-branschen...
<realubot> amelia: Ja, ja.
<DrGrov> Oj, det är Grays som importerar och inte Gradys
<realubot> DrGrov: Den är faktiskt god. Jag saknar Coca-Cola vanilj.
<amelia> realubot: finns på city gross
<realubot> amelia: I Göteborg?
<amelia> realubot: överallt.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Varför just där?
<DrGrov> realubot: Den är helt sinnessjukt god :) Har aldrig testat denna förut. Endast testat Coca-Cola Cherry.
<CasperN> hahahaha http://di.se/Default.aspx?sr=6&tr=291858&rlt=0&pid=242766__ArticlePageProvider&epslanguage=sv
<CasperN> dagens
<amelia> realubot: city gross är återförsäljare för grays som importerar bl.a. vanilla coke
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag skall beställa hem ett flak Vanilla Coke :)
<realubot> CityGross finns inte i Göteborg.
<Dynamit> finns Vanilj Coca cola att fåtag på nu förtiden?
<amelia> dåligt
<DrGrov> Har gått i samma butik i flera herrans år men aldrig märkt detta :)
<Dynamit> någon som vet om web interface till Xbmc som är optimerad för PsP
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Jo, köpte det idag. Dock bor jag i Finland men har på känn att finns säkert i Sverige också med tanke på att Grays importerar det.
<amelia> realubot: du får åka till borås
<Milla> Dynamit: Det fanns på Sabis för någon vecka sen.
<DrGrov> realubot: Har du nån gång provat Mountain Dew? Inte den vanliga gröna men någon annan färg?
<Dynamit> blev förbjudet ett tag om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> men över till mer viktigare saker någon som vet om Web Interface för Xbmc som är optimerad för PsP vill verkligen ha det
<DrGrov> Hittade någon röd cherry smakande Mountain Dew och någon blå. Någon som testat detta?
<amelia> realubot: eller handla online på www.grays.se
<jonasbjork> så där ja, nu fungerar gnome3
<realubot> ICa på Lilla Munkebäcksgatan i Göteborg har. Men jag åker inte dit för att köpa några läskeblask.
<amelia> wb jonasbjork
<DrGrov> Jag hamnar nog att hämta mera vanilj Coca-Cola i helgen. Detta är helt syndigt gott
<DrGrov> wb jonasbjork
<jonasbjork> tack tack
<DrGrov> Blir dock rätt dyrt, 1.65€ per burk x 24 per flak = ca. 40€....
<realubot> Jag dricker öl istället. Det är lika bra.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Så vad ska du jobba med nu när du slutar på blogg.se?
<realubot> Jag vill bli av med titelbaren i bluetile (Xmonad).
<realubot> Det kanske inte går? :S
<realubot> Vad gillar ni mitt skrivbord? http://i.solidfiles.net/291f9.png
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> :(
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Nä. Inte idag x_link. Det passar inte.
<realubot> Det får vara någon måtta på dansandet.
<x_link> Ja, men det är det snart.
<x_link> För från och med nästa vecka senast eller redan imorgon så måste jag börja lägga mig tidigare.
<x_link> Så då blir det ingen mer dans.
<realubot> Jag antar att du har tränat upp en ersättare då för det är inte så lite oansvarigt att bara strunta i 00-dansen.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att op blir glada när dom läser att du inte kommer dansa som vanligt men men...
<jonasbjo1k> nu blir jag tokig
<jonasbjo1k> gnome3 ... mitt tangentbord fungerar inte i gnome3
<jonasbjo1k> helt plötsligt slutade det fungera
<jonasbjo1k> killall gnome-session
<jonasbjo1k> sen var man igång igen
<Peyam> Tjena everybody
<propus> tjena tjena.
<Peyam> Den där chatzilla grafiken suger alltså
<Peyam> tråkigare chat har jag inte sett
<Peyam> klient
<propus> irssi knäcker :)
<Peyam> ska se
<Peyam> kör den med bash eller
<Peyam> ser så pro ut
<Peyam> fast jag kör windows ju
<propus> har för mig att de ska finnas till windows också.
<Peyam> du
<Peyam> Det står Status
<Peyam> vad skriver jag efter det?
<Peyam> det står bara stilla
<propus> ./connect irc.ubuntu.com ?
<Peyam> nej står stilla
<Peyam> står bara stilla
<realubot> Peyam: Irssi använder ncurses.
<Peyam> vad ska jag göra nu
<realubot> Det grafiska gränssnittet heter så.
<Peyam> jag har installerat d
<Peyam> på min windows
<realubot> Varför har du en punkt framför ./connect?
<Peyam> va ska jag göra
<realubot> Och finns IRC-kanalen irc.ubuntu.com verkligen?
<Peyam> nej finns inte
<realubot> SÃ¥: /connect irc.freenode.org
<Peyam> yes
<realubot> Och sedan t.ex.: /join #ubuntu-se
<realubot> propus: Många kanaler kräver att du har reggat ditt nick för att du ska kunna skriva i kanalen.
<datorn> tjena
<datorn> kan alla se vad jag skriver?
<realubot> propus: Sorry. Skickade fel.
<datorn> faaaaaaaaan va coool
<realubot> datorn: Ja.
<Peyam> Nice ass
<Peyam> å
<Peyam> vad händer ikväll grabbar och tjejer
<Peyam> nörda ngt spel?
<realubot> Jag tror inte det händer så mycket här ö.h.t. Det brukar vara ganska avslaget på nätterna.
<Peyam> Vad jobbar du med realubot
<realubot> Peyam: Joina #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag jobbar inte.
<Peyam> realubot:  ja men det har inte dykt upp några frågor här än. det är väl okej o offtopica?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag bryr mig inte om du offtopicar.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag säger bara att det hänger folk i #ubutu-se-offtopic om du vill tjöta. Det är nog ganska dött här på nätterna.
<Peyam> realubot:  okej :)
<Philip5> *gäsp*
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-18
<propus> någon som är kunnig på sli ?
<rolfblidborg> Absolut
<rolfblidborg> Linux stödjer det inte :)
<rolfblidborg> Eller om det var crossfire?
<rolfblidborg> Jag vet inte
<rolfblidborg> Blev lite mycket whiskey där...
<propus> nog har linux stöd för sli alltid.. :P
<rolfblidborg> SÃ¥ god natt!
<propus> god natt =)
<Umeaboy> yeager: Här?
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja ha ett svar på min fråga.
<Umeaboy> Varför jag blir nekad ett översättarkonto på transifex.org
<Umeaboy> Jag är aktiv med att översätta Mageia.
<Namratiug> ngt folk inne?
<propus> jovars.
<Namratiug> nice
<Namratiug> äru bekant med xbmc?
<propus> Näeh de är nog länge sedan jag pillade med xbmc.. :)
<propus> har du problem?
<Namratiug> hmm mm jag har precis installerat linux och sedan då xbmc, jag har en externhårddisk som jag har all min media på och när jag ska välja de som källa i xbmc hittar programet inte de, men jag kan komma åt hårddisken från datorn vanligt liksom, mkt lustigt... haru ngt förslag??
<propus> Näeh.. ingen aning..
<Namratiug> aja okej, orkar inte pilla med de nu, skulle bara kolla ifall de va ngn som visste ;) men ska se ifall jag kommer på nåt genom att sova på saken.... hare götttt
<Namratiug> xD
<propus> okej.. natti =)
<larsemil> man vet att man är trött när man tre gånger inte förstår varför den inte ansluter med ssh till shellet, och man sedan inser att man glömt skriva ssh först
<propus> ja si god morgon då :)
<whomee> larsemil: som jag igår, satt och försökte regexpa saker, bara det att jag endast körde regexp och inget bakomliggande, kunde inte förstå varför den klagade hela tiden.
<whomee> så jag gav upp och gick hem
<phnom> Morrn :)
<Barre> larsemil: haha... själv vaknade jag, hoppade in i duschen, borstade tänderna och satte på mig min skjorta men tyckte det var mörkt ute... kollade på klockan och då var den nästan 03:20... undrar vad jag drömde.....
<larsemil> Barre: haha. härligt.
<larsemil> Barre: då är man bra nöjd med sig själv sen. :)
<delhage> Barre: nu äntligen är jag på resande fot igen ;)
 * delhage kollar alltid klockan _innan_ han går upp ;)
<delhage> fy fan, inte ens i Tyskland slippar man undan denna rojalistpropaganda
<itmannen_online_> Tyskarna är ju fanatiska beundrare
<delhage> verkar så
<itmannen_online_> Dom harat tydligen parat sig. Det är vanligt bland både djur och människor. Så vad är den stora nyheten
<delhage> den stora nyheten är att en ny svensk statschef kommer födas istället för att, som sig bör, väljas
<delhage> jag kräks lite i munnen då jag hör Vickan på radio
<itmannen_online_> Japp. Och ändå motsatte sig knugen detta sätt att honor skulle få bli tronföljare
<delhage> men nu ska jag iväg, laters!
<delhage> jepp
<itmannen_online_> Ha de
<larsemil> bra sagt delhage , den ska jag twittra.
<Barre> larsemil: det var skönt att gå och lägga sig igen...
<Barre> delhage: jag har precis bokat en en resa till london och en resa till staterna :/
<larsemil> och jag en till sthlm!
<Markslap> Fjollträsk.
<Markslap> Vad ska du göra här?
<larsemil> möte med en potentiell kund
<Markslap> ah
<rikard__> finns det nån bra guide på hur jag kan använda Sudo. Är ganska ny på här på Ubuntu. sökt lite på forumet
<Markslap> Du skriver sudo före kommandot du vill använda.
<cHarNe2> rikard__: när du ska ändra nått som du vanligen inte har rättigheter till
<rikard__> aha det förklar lite bättre.. Har en hel del att lära mig ser jag hahah
<larsemil> rikard__: om du skriver sudo kommando så betyder det i princip "ge mig administratörsrättigheter att köra kommand: "kommando
<rikard__> aha tack för svaren
<speakman> Hur gör man t.ex. för att komma åt inställningarna i Unity?
<speakman> (inte inställningarna _till_ Unity utan _från_ Unity)
<speakman> Ubuntu måste fan fixa nån "Tip of the day" för sitt Unity. Samt en snabbguide vid första installtionen.
<larsemil> varför är IE en så jävla sugig läsare...
<rikard> För att den kommer ifrån MS ?
<larsemil> ja men det är så tråkigt om man jämför de olika supporten för css3 på de olika webbläsarna. firefox & chrome har haft stöd för vissa saker VÄLDIGT länge nu. IE8 har inte stöd för något
<rikard> men nästan all program vara från MS är näst in till för att kontrolera marknade och få slut konsumenten att köpa ms produkter.
<larsemil> till skillnad från apple menar du? :)
<rikard> Apple är väl samma sak nästa
<rikard> hmm om jag start skype via terminale så jag en del fel meddelande. Men inte om jag start via applicationer. Nån som vet vad detta beror på ?
<rikard> Terminalen*
<andol> rikard: Får du felmeddelanden som "popup-rutor" eller som text som rullar förbi i terminalen?
<andol> Märker du någon skillnad i funktionalitet i övrigt?
<rikard> text som rullar förbi terminale. samt att jag får ett sprakande ljud när jag använder skype som är startad via terminalen
<andol> Den rullande texten behöver inte vara en skillnad, då precis samma situation skulle kunna gälla då Skype startades via Menyn, bara det att det där inte fanns någon kanal där texten kunde skrivas ut.
<andol> Å andra sidan så antyder ju det skrapandet ljudet att det faktiskt är en skillnad.
<andol> Spontangissning är att då Skype startas via Menyn så görs det med några väl valda flaggor eller så.
<andol> Tyvärr har jag inte Skype installerat själv, och då kör jag KDE kan jag inte på rak arm peka dig till hur du ska kolla Meny-inställningarna för Skype. Däremot tycker jag nästan att någon annan i kanalen borde kunna bistå med den detaljen.
<rikard> det ända jag vet är att skype till unix/linux baserade system är på beta stadiet fortfarande. ja ja ska googla runt lite och se om jag hittar nått
<phnom> Gah, finns det något sätt att få synclient-inställningarna att fastna? Just nu återställs de efter en suspend. =/
<larsemil> andol: neeeej
<larsemil> andol: jag som tyckte om dig så mycket
<larsemil> andol: och så... detta... svek!?
<larsemil> andol: vet inte hur jag ska hantera det här...
<andol> larsemil: Säkert philip5 som varit i Linköping och hält något i dricksvattnet :)
<larsemil> andol: haha du förstod vad det handlade om?
<andol> larsemil: Val utav skrivbordsmiljö?
<larsemil> andol: att jag inte tänkte på dig när jag åkte genom linköping för några veckor sedan, du hade ju kunnat få bjuda hela familjen sågmyra på mat!
<larsemil> andol: ja precis
<andol> larsemil: Ditt undermedvetna kanske redan då misstänkte något, varpå du inte ville ta risken att utsätta din familj för en KDE-användare? :P
<larsemil> så tror jag det var.
<larsemil> vi åt hos en heroinmissbrukare istället.
<larsemil> han hade precis mördat några, men det var ju lugnt. inte samma brott mot mänskligheten som... K D E... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<senrow> larsemil: vad är problemet med KDE?
<larsemil> senrow: inget alls.
<larsemil> det är 100% humor från min sida
<senrow> okej
<senrow> got you now
<larsemil> även om jag inte kör det. för jag gillar det inte.
<larsemil> men det är en smaksak
<larsemil> vanesak
<senrow> kan dock säga att gnome3 är riktigt uselt
<senrow> jag gillade 2 bättre
<andol> larsemil: Låter vettigt, åtminstone så länge heroinmissbrukaren inte även vara en vi-användare? :)
<larsemil> en sak med unity som jag stör mig på är att om man har fönster öppna, t.ex många terminaler så syns det inte. jag öppnar istället en ny varje gång. kanske inte spelar någon roll med så mycket minne som man har men ändå.
<larsemil> andol: hade du kört vim hade jag kunnat förlåta det här med kde...
<senrow> ctrl  + alt + T öppnar en ny terminal i unity eller?
<senrow> gubbar jag kör själv vim, hr dock inte förståt riktigt skillnaden mellan vim och vi...
<larsemil> jo jag vet hur man öppnar en terminal. men jag vill hitta något smidigt sätt att återanvända den gamla
<senrow> ahh, jag har haft endast 4 timmars söm. hänger inte riktigt med idag :)
<speakman> Någon här som faktiskt gillar Unity?
<haffe> Jag tycker att det är rätt ok, fast jag har inte använt det så mycket.
<Barre> larsemil: byobu ... screen wrapper.. så löser jag det
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> usch vad tråkigt jag har idag...
<haffe> Du ska jobba på ditt jobb.
<amelia> det finns ju inget att göra..
<haffe> Då har du inte tid att ha tråkigt.
<haffe> Skriv ett program som löser binära kappsäcken.
<amelia> det där med att koda ligger inte riktigt för mig..
<speakman> AhaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! "oking for system settings and preferences? These can now be found in the session menu - just click on the shutdown button in the top right corner and choose System Settings at the bottom." - Ja det kändes ju logiskt!
<speakman> (inte så dumt egentligen, bara att man inte är så van det. återstår är hur man får fram minimerade fönster...)
<larsemil> haha nej det var det nite. ungefär lika logiskt som start > avsluta i windows xp
<speakman> Lite så.. :)
<speakman> Det hade _inte_ gjort något om Ubuntu gödslade med lite "balloons" första gången man startar Unity..
<whomee> larsemil: använd screen .. slipper man massa terminaler
<speakman> larsemil: (såg inte din kommentar om unity men) om du kollar på ikonerna till vänster så får du en liten vit triangel per fönster av samma program du har öppet. t.ex. terminaler.
<speakman> dubbelklickar du på den så får du upp alla öppna fönster
<larsemil> whomee Barre berätta för mig hur screen ska hjälpa mig att hitta terminaler som är dolda bakom det fullstora fönstret
<larsemil> aja lunch
<Barre> larsemil: då har jag bara ett terminalfönster uppe och behöver inte leta och samtliga instanser i samma screen.. jaja.. du förstår väl vad jag menar.. :P
<Dynamit> jag gillar Unity men lite fininställning skulle nog inte skada på det
<whomee> larsemil: ja precis som Barre sa.
<RedCell> hello
<RedCell> har problem med docky nu
<RedCell> när man kör det så försviner halva min skärm :/
<RedCell> men man kan bara se docky på botten av skärmen
<phnom> :O
<RedCell> annars är det helt svart
<RedCell> har nån en ide?
<RedCell> och jag var sugen på att veta hur man byter icon på filer :)
<phnom> RedCell: Antingen så byter du tema för ikonerna eller så byter du filen i ditt befintliga tema, de lägger sig i /usr/share/icons eller ~/.icons tror jag...
<RedCell> men asså kan man ta en bild från näte
<RedCell> och sätta på en fil?
<phnom> Inte för en enstaka fil.
<RedCell> nehe
<RedCell> *förvånad
<phnom> Eller ja, det går ju för desktop-ikoner såklart.
<RedCell> ah coolt
<RedCell> pissalr lite nu med det
<RedCell> vad ska det vara för format på bilden?
<RedCell> Png.Jpg?
<phnom> Det mesta går nog...
<RedCell> hm
<whomee> RedCell: vet inte om denna är up to date men, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314927
<phnom> Ikonerna i de teman jag rotat i har varit i png eller svg iaf.
<RedCell> ok
<RedCell> Change Icons in Docky? You can change folder icon colors just by scrolling on them. Designed to help with this situation.
<RedCell> say what?
<whomee> borde funka om du surfar in på www.google.com och skriva typ: change icons in docky
<RedCell> scrolling on them
<whomee> eller nått
<RedCell> whomee  jobbar på de
<RedCell> men av då scrolling on them
<rikard> nån som kan recomdera nått bra torrent program ?
<RedCell> ktorrent kör jag med
<RedCell> funkar bra
<rikard> är det via terminalen ?
<RedCell> nej
<RedCell> det är en fin GUI
<phnom> RedCell: Vad är så svårt att förstå, du håller musen över mappikonerna och scrollar...?
<RedCell> ja
<phnom> rikard: Duger inte Transmission?
<rikard> Har precis gått över från Windows till ubuntu. så jag har en hel del att lära mig
<RedCell> rikard  ah okej samma här
<RedCell> eller jag är van med linux
<RedCell> men kan få lite problem
<RedCell> (stora problem) ^^
<speakman> kodein: hur slår man på "show-ws-toggle-show-trailing-whitespace"  i init.el?
<rikard> har suttit med terminalen i 2 dagar nu för att få in grunderna
<RedCell> ah härligt
<Barre> idag är det jag som är trött amelia!! *gääääsp*
<amelia> Barre: stackars herrn! det är så det är när man börjar bli gammal.. :(
<kodein> speakman: är det en whitespace-mode-grej?
<Barre> amelia: mmmmm..
<Barre> amelia: jag råkade ju vakna strax efter tre i natt och trodde det var morgon, duschade och borstade tänderna och det var inte förens jag klädde på mig jag upptäckte vad klockan var... :(
<amelia> Barre: hahaahhahahaha
<Barre> inte roligt, men det var skönt att få gå och lägga sig igen
<amelia> Barre: jätteroligt.
<amelia> jag var också uppe inatt.. fast det kan vi ta i priv.
<madbear> eh
<rikard> Har nån någon sjysst sida på teaman ? Har googlat runt lite men har inte hitta nått vettigt
<phnom> rikard: gnome-look.org
<phnom> Hittade du inte den googlade du konstigt. :P
<rikard> har nog förbi sett den haha men tack för länken
<phnom> Vassegoo :)
<rikard> Går det att ändra menu raden på vänster sida samt top raden ?
<phnom> Inte en aning, kör inte Unity.
<rikard> aha
<Philip5> i kde går det jättebra ;)
<rikard> haha börja med nått nytt igen då
<phnom> rikard: Beror ju på vad du menar med "ändra" men de borde följa temat du installerar.
<phnom> s/installerar/väljer/
<rikard> antagligen så gör jag fel.. eller så följer det inte med temat
<madbear> ibland gör man rätt
<madbear> ibland gör man fel
<madbear> levmere
<rikard> japp
<rikard> får väl leka runt lite till och spam med dumma frågor så löser det sig nog i slut ändan
<phnom> rikard: Det är nog gtk-3.x teman du vill ha
<rikard> kan vara så enkelt att jag dragit ner fel teman då hahha
<rikard> rätt tema löste problemt tack
<speakman> kodein: japp, så man ser trailing whitespaces
<speakman> kodein: men jag verkar bara kunna aktivera det manuellt genom det där kommandot
<speakman> provade en (add-hook 'font-lock-mode-hook 'show-ws-highlight-trailing-whitespace) men den blir bara error vid start
<kodein> vad jag kan se så finns inte den funktionen...
<kodein> du kan ju alltid köra global-whitespace-mode och ställa in lämpliga inställningar för det
<speakman> inbyggt eller måste laddas ner?
<speakman> men USCH... vill bara se trailing whitespaces :D
<kodein> whitespace-mode är inbyggt
<kodein> speakman: men som sagt, customize-group whitespace-mode
<speakman> okie :)
<kodein> (global-whitespace-mode 1) (setq whitespace-style '(trailing)) borde räcka
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hej
<Philip5> hoj
<phnom> Cykel
<Philip5> skepp
<kodein> stjärnkryssare
<realubot> Varför skenar zeitgeist-daemon i top?
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/799c.png
<realubot> 50% CPU. Det måste ju vara något fel?
<Philip5> den håller kanske på att scanna innehåll och indexera?
<Philip5> sånt brukar ju dra en del
<Philip5> du kanske sparar och ändrar en massa grejer samtidigt eller strax innan
<speakman> kodein: tack, verkar funka :D
<amelia> urgh, vad långsam den här google-lådans webinterface var..
<Dynamit> därför anv. man inte google skit
<amelia> lika bitter som vanligt ser jag. ;)
<jonasbjork> ännu en dag i rubys tecken
<amelia> hej jonasbjork!
<amelia> jonasbjork: de låter ju sådär.. :S
<jonasbjork> ruby är kul
<jonasbjork> men jag måste nog tillbaka till php ett tag till
<jonasbjork> det tar för lång tid för mig att göra saker i Ruby/Rails mot vad det tar för mig i php
<amelia> dåligt..
<amelia> själv sitter jag och konfar en Google Appliance låda.
<jonasbjork> äh, jag har en exit-plan iaf ;)
<amelia> sitter i datahallen och myser mot ett rack med bladchassin
<jonasbjork> hållt på och lekt med sockets i ruby och börjat skriva ett admin-system för våra servrar
<jonasbjork> en server (kalla det "agent") som läggs på varje maskin
<jonasbjork> och sedan en klient som skickar kommandon till alla servrarna i racket
<jonasbjork> typ "uppdatera nginx-confen"
<jonasbjork> "starta om nginx"
<jonasbjork> "kör apt-get upgrade"
<amelia> nice
<amelia> nehe, om man skulle ta och dra sig hemmåt nu..
<amelia> hej på er!
<RedCell> hello
<RedCell> hur fickar man det hära
<RedCell> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6080/screenshot26t.png
<RedCell> har installerat compiz-core
<RedCell> men går in på appearance
<RedCell> visual effects
<RedCell> sen trycker jag på normal
<RedCell> men sen kommer det till backs på none igen....
<peyam> hej everybody
<peyam> någon som har frågor om linux?
<madbear> ja
<peyam> ubuntu. så länge jag e här så kan jag besvara era frågor
<madbear> ok
<madbear> hur duktig är realubot på en skala
<peyam> skala 1-10?
<peyam> på att svara amatörfrågor ligger han på 10
<peyam> profissionell vet jag inte
<haffe> !diod.
<ubot2> Factoid 'diod.' not found
<haffe> !pong
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<Dynamit> får väl trigga han och se
<peyam> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<jonasbjork> wow. konfat irssi också.
<RedCell>  hello [18:16] <RedCell> hur fickar man det hära [18:16] <RedCell> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6080/screenshot26t.png [18:16] <RedCell> har installerat compiz-core [18:17] <RedCell> men går in på appearance [18:17] <RedCell> visual effects [18:17] <RedCell> sen trycker jag på normal [18:17] <RedCell> men sen kommer det till backs på none igen....
<peyam> vad e det hrär?
<RedCell> min fråga :)
<RedCell> va lite lat och kopijera de
<peyam> jag märker det
<Dynamit> hahaha dioderna på min vänstersida blinkar faktiskt för det är ljud nivå mätarna på stereon min
<haffe> RedCell: Avant-window-navigator.
<peyam> !ping Jag äger
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping Jag \xc3\xa4ger' not found
<RedCell> går till visual effetcs
<RedCell> ställer in det på normal
<peyam> RedCell:  vet inte. det e nog inte ubuntus fel
<RedCell> men sen kommer det tillbacks på none
<Dynamit> och eftersom vlc spelar upp scanner ljud till stereon så blinka dioderna
<peyam> jag vet inte
<peyam> RedCell:  vad är compiz core?
<RedCell> trode det var compiz
<peyam> RedCell:  vad är compiz?
<haffe> peyam: Det är som en fjortiskompis.
<haffe> Någon du kan röka med och skicka kramizar till.
<RedCell> peyam 3D desktop
<gusnan> haffe, LOL
<peyam> haffe:  hahaha. RedCell : är den ngn sort thememaker?
<RedCell> lol
<RedCell> say what
<peyam> peyam: vet inte vad desktop 3D är. är det en sån kub med olika desktop på sidorna?
<peyam> RedCell:
<RedCell> jupp
<peyam> RedCell: coolt
<peyam> RedCell: Lyckats fixa till det nu eller?
<peyam> kan ngn designa ett spel för ubuntu
<peyam> typ backgammon
<peyam> enda backgammon som fins för ubuntu är sämsta jag sett
<peyam> En fråga till bara dem som vill svara och är kunniga
<peyam> tänkt köpa en basboll acka från kina. kmr jag behöva betala tull för det
<peyam> ?
<peyam> den e fake likxom
<RedCell> det är lika
<CasperN> acka eller jacka?
<RedCell> om du har otur
<peyam> jacka
<Dynamit> betala tull beror på om dem sänder det som gåva eller inte
<CasperN> är det via dhgate?
<Dynamit> sänder affären det som gåva så ska man slippa
<CasperN> precis
<peyam> Dynamit:  ja precis men de väljer inte at sälja det som gåva.. dumma kineser. köpte en fake iphone 2008 och fick betala tull .
<peyam> de säger att de skickar det som gåva men de gör inte d när de fått pengarna
<peyam> ioffer
<peyam> ioffer.com
<cahoot> peyam, kanske skulle titta på gnubg - svärt tro att du kan hitta bättre
<peyam> cahoot: brukar spela i skola. har större skärm
<cahoot> och...?
<peyam> cahoot: vadå och?
<Dynamit> därför är det bättre att känna folk som kan sända sakerna till en som man kan lita på
<cahoot> har du tittat på gnubg? backgammon alltså
<CasperN> gnubg är iof inte snyggt, men det går ju säkert förbättra med små medel
<Dynamit> spela på större skärm, inga problem projektor som gör minst 80" ungefär räcker det. men får vänta 1 vecka och några dagar så jag är på rätt ställe
<Dynamit> hahah
<peyam> Dynamit:  ja jag har en kiness kompis där men det blir samma. kina är så stor och sådana Fake produkter finns bara på nätet. och säljaren skickar det via post även om köparen bor i kina
<peyam> Dynamit:  så at detblir en längre process.
<cahoot> CasperN, snyggt eller inte - frågan är om det finns ngt bättre
<Dynamit> jag känner minst 1 i Englad skulle han skicka till mig kan jag lita på att det är rätt och inte fake
<peyam> cahoot: : Jag spelat det enda backgammon jag sett i software center
<Dynamit> och finns även dem som är tydligt fake eller fake brukar ofta stå mp3 player eller något på dem för att man ska se skillnaden
<Dynamit> så fake är ändå fel att kalla dem
<peyam> Dynamit:  det spelar inte om det e fake. De i kina gör sånt precis som äkta.. samma märke o så.. men priset e skillnaden liksom. jag hitat en fake Dior jacka för 250 men posten blir det ungefär 400:-
<Dynamit> jag vet folk som har trott att dem köpt billig PsP och sedan visast vara Mp3 spelare och tydligt att det är det
<CasperN> fake eller inte, är det en produkt som uppfyller kraven bara så, att köpa solglasögon för 2k känns fullständigt idiotiskt enligt mig, materialkostnaden är noll, och skiten repas förr eller senare ändå, man byter stil osv
<CasperN> sedan är det många klädesplagg som säljs som outlet, men "fejk"
<Dynamit> och den såg exakt ut som PsP, skillnad var att man såg att det inte var en PsP om man vet vad man ska titta på
<CasperN> dvs fjällrävens tröjor tillverkas i kina, och säljs som outlet även därifrån
<peyam> Dynamit: CasperN :  jag köpe en baseboll jacka för 225 kr. jag tkr det e mkt dummare at betala 1600:- för en baseboll jacka som för eller senare går ut i mode
<cahoot> den stora poängen med dyra märken är väl att skilja ut sig från pöbeln
<CasperN> peyam: håller helt med dig
<CasperN> cahoot: med det gör man ju inte ändå idag
<cahoot> jo med rätt märke
<CasperN> skiljer sig från andra gör man inte med dyra kläder
<peyam> CasperN:  bodde i Eskilstuna. en kille sålde Armani kostym för 500:- klarrt att man visste det var fake men jag lovar att de såg väldigt fräscha o moderna ut. och man har inte kostym på sig varje dag liksom
<Dynamit> Undrar om jag ska höra med min vän i England vad en Ps3 kostar där som han vet är billigast. hahaha hur man slipper tull skatt
<CasperN> nej, och det är ingen magisk konst att skapa kläder som bara ett fåtal på jorden skulle behärska
<CasperN> nej nu ska jag gå käka middag :)
<peyam> Dynamit:  så länge det sends som Gåva så är det inge tull på det altså? för min kusin bor också i London.. Vågar jag be hene skicka ngt?
<Dynamit> ja det är tull fritt när sänds som gåva. begär dem pengar så är det ju tullen som gör fel
<Fogge> Gift och commercial sample kan man deklarera som, blir tullfritt.
<Dynamit> vrf tror du jag beställer dvd-skivor ifrån wesellcd en att köpa dem i Sverige
<peyam> Dynamit:  men hur vet man att det e skickad som gåva?
<Dynamit> Jag vet inte exakt hur det går till
<peyam> http://www.ioffer.com/i/dior-homme-men-fashion-baseball-slim-jacket-207404262
<peyam> så jävla snyga altså om de ser ut som på bilden
<peyam> vad tycks Dynamit , CasperN
<Dynamit> tullens svar
<Dynamit> http://www.tullverket.se/innehallao/g/gavatillettlandutanforeu/gavatillettlandutanforeu.4.4ab1598c11632f3ba9280009990.html
<peyam> Dynamit:  jag ska inte skicka gåva jag ska få gåva
<Dynamit> hur tror du det gäller. hmm låt mig tänka omvänt borde det göra
<Dynamit> http://www.tullverket.se/innehallao/g/gavafranutlandet/gavafranutlandet.4.4ab1598c11632f3ba9280005731.html
<peyam> Dynamit:  jo men min skärm e liten. det blir för många klickar
<Dynamit> http://www.tullverket.se/innehallao/g/gavafranutlandet/gavafranutlandet.4.4ab1598c11632f3ba9280005731.html
<peyam> det e lite missledande
<peyam> för att du kan köpa en grej som kostar 200:- i kina men 1000 här
<peyam> så va menas med att de tinte ska överstiga 500
<Dynamit> värdet ska inte överstiga 500
<peyam> japp men enligt svensk marknad?
<peyam> eller kinesisk
<peyam> förstår du min fråga. och hur vet dem  hur mkt saken kostar?
<Dynamit> maila tullen och fråga
<Dynamit> dem har tabeller eller datorer att kontrollera med
<peyam> hmm. Dynamit  . japp
<Dynamit> jag jobbar inte för tullen så har svårt att svara
<peyam> mm
<Dynamit> och skulle jag ha gjort det så skulle jag för längesedan beställt Ps3 och råkat beslagta mitt paket men aldrig skriva in att den är beslagtagen
<Dynamit> den skulle bara råka försvinna
<peyam> mm
<Dynamit> Undrar hur många som jobbar för tullen som gör så
<Dynamit> att paketen bara "råkar" försvinna
<Dynamit> när det är någon dem känner som egentligen måste betalas skatt på
<peyam> vet inte
<peyam> jag vill ha bara en baseboll jacka
<peyam> billigast jag hittat kosta 699 som inte alls e snyg
<peyam> g
<peyam> och snart så e det vinter igen
<peyam> och jag vill känna mig coolare
<haffe> Letter jacket?
<peyam> Baseboll
<haffe> Vad är egentligen smidigaste sättet att städa lägenheten?
<haffe> Jag lutar åt att samla ihop allt i en stor låda och så gå igenom det sak för sak.
<CasperN> kompressor och balkongdörr, alternativt stor säng att blåsa in skiten under
<haffe> :)
<realubot> Philip5: Nu har jag inte rört datorn på 2h och zeitgeist-daemon ligger på 49-50%.
<realubot> i CPU-användning.
<madbear> det är fan värre än mina program det
<madbear> vad är zeitgeist
<CasperN> realubot: så du lämnar alltså din dator i över två timmar!
<CasperN> eller satt du bara brevid och myste med den?
<CasperN> iaf det betyder ju att du har 50% cpu kvar som du kan hjälpa seti med :)
<spacebug-> leta utomjordingar?
<Dynamit> om man ska laga maten genom att röra sig lite sedan sitta stilla i typ 15min.
<spacebug-> Är dom intellektuella och intresserade av oss så kommer de väl kontakta oss så vi fattar. Vill de inte ha med oss att göra så komemr de nog lyckats gömma sig eller döda oss. Är dom inte intellektuella, vad vill vi dom då? Finns dom inte är det oxå onödigt att vi letar
<CasperN> att de inte kontaktat oss tyder ju på att det finns intelligent liv ute i rymden
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> +1
<realubot> CasperN: Jag har mycket mer än 50% CPU eftersom zeitgeist-daemon drar sjukt mycket CPU hela tiden.
<CasperN> annars är ju renderfarm.fi ett trevligt ställe att dumpa cpuberäkningar
<realubot> Det finns ju det där molekylknäckar-projektet också.
<CasperN> sedan att du får i uppgift att rendera 10000 roterande kuber mot en grå bakgrund åt en 13åring, det är iof en annan sak :)
<larsemil> barre: whomee: men mitt problem är att jag inte SER att jag har ett terminalfönster uppe, vilket gör att jag startar ett nytt
<CasperN> jag har funderat på om inte ett isolerat miniväxthus kopplat till datorn vore bra
<CasperN> som man kan dumpa restvärmen hos :)
<CasperN> kunde ju bli nästa gadget grej :)
<speakman> larsemil: lite...sen..?
<realubot> Någon som har en förklaring till att zeitgeist-daemon konstant drar 50% CPU enligt top?
<madbear> den är bra
<speakman> " Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
<speakman>  opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and
<speakman>  makes the relevant information available to other applications.
<speakman> Lite otäck beskrivning imo...
<speakman> :)
<madbear> yuck
<CasperN> någon som har bra tips på hur man sätter upp bluetooth tethering mellan en sladdburen host till en liten umpc?
<larsemil> alltså, jag blir galen. har ett javascript som fungerar bra på en dator i en läsare, flyttar över samma setup till en annan dator och det verkar inte som att scriptet körs över huvud taget.
<speakman> samma "setup"?
<speakman> klistra in ditt script här så får du nog svaret: http://jslint.com/
<larsemil> jaaaha måste man godkänna javascript i webbläsaren också. hahaha
<speakman> nej det måste man normalt inte
<larsemil> för att få js att köras jo. ;)
<larsemil> jag kunde för mitt liv inte förstå vad som var fel
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Hmmm.
<speakman> amelia: kroniskt trötthetssyndrom?
<amelia> speakman: eller kroniskt tristesssyndrom..
<Richiie> Tänkte fråga lite om Bash script hjälp här, har en PS3 här hemma och jag tänkte höra om det är någon som kan hjälpa mig med lite syntax det jag vill göra är att först unrara ett spel från drygt 70st .rar arkiv för att sedan via antingen lftp eller ftp ftpa över en hel mapp är detta möjligt måtro?
<speakman> amelia: och betalt får du? behöver ni fler som delar på sysslolösheten?
<Richiie> har för mig att man ska kunna köra ls efter att man kör lftp men får de inte o lira men med vanliga "ftp" kommandot kommer jag åt PS3an men kan inte lista filträdet där :/
<Barre> larsemil: ahhhh... jag förstår... avsaknaden av tasklist förbryllar en dalmas? ;P
<speakman> Richiie: allt är möjligt. Jag gjorde ett script som packade upp dessa enhimlamassararfiler direkt på en tom-cdskiva (pipade via cdbrännarprogram då)
<Richiie> speakman: grymmt
<Richiie> speakman: jag undrar dock varför inte lftp funkar om man loggar in som anonymous ?
<Richiie> och tomt lösenord men vanliga "ftp" kommandot verkar funka dock undrar jag om jag måste specificera PATHen dit jag vill put filer då
<speakman> med vilket mode ansluter du? aktivt eller passivt?
<realubot> Det är ganska häftigt. Jag tankar upp ett par GB linuxdistros per dygn.
<Richiie> speakman: ska se.
<Richiie> speakman: äger du en PS3a ?
<speakman> nej
<larsemil> Barre: Precis!
<Richiie> speakman: hmm märkligt
<Richiie> lyckas inte logga in nu som anonymous
<speakman> kolla som sagt om du kör passiv eller aktivt
<Richiie> ska va passivt
<Richiie> de funkar bäst till ps3an
<speakman> heh det är inte riktigt plattformen som sätter de förutsättningarna
<haffe> Hahahaa.
<haffe> Djuptest av hårddisk är riktigt spännande att titta på.
<Richiie> speakman: passiv är rekommenderat iaf
<Richiie> då de är mkt filer som behöver skickas samt att man inte vill att de ska bli connection timed out, från PS3ans sida :P
<speakman> Richiie: kolla så lftp kör passivt då
<Richiie> speakman: såg nu att passive mode är default i lftp
<Richiie> att den använder de per default
<Richiie> speakman: http://fryth.com/lftpfaq/
<Richiie> speakman: ok kmr åt den nu
<Richiie> är inloggad men av ngn anledning funkar inte put :S
<Richiie> speakman: är du kvar måste fråga en grej
<speakman> nepp
<Richiie> ok nu så
<speakman> :p
<Richiie> speakman: lftp fick jag inte o funka men funkar med "ftp" :)
 * speakman tycker inte han är till mycket hjälp, men visst; shoot
<speakman> haft samma problem med lftp och den är inte särskilt tydlig med vad som är fel alla gånger
<speakman> men det brukar alltid ha berott på aktivt/passivt
<Richiie> speakman: märkligt för jag var connected via lftp tror jag men kunde inte logga in
<Richiie> nåväl ftp funkar klockrent, ska se att den är passive mode bara
<speakman> set ftp:passive-mode true
<Richiie> speakman: nope inte i "ftp" kanske måste disconnecta för o göra de
<Richiie> quote pasv ska jag köra
<speakman> nej i lftp
<Richiie> speakman: mm men lftp funkar inte så kör på vanliga ftp
<Richiie> ftp -i 192.168.0.100
<Richiie> user anonymous
<Richiie> speakman: så jag är inne.
<speakman> grat(t)is
<Richiie> speakman: nåväl nu är frågan vad steg 2 är, hur jag kan specificera namnen på katalogerna jag vill ftpa över
<speakman> lftp -c "mirror -RP dir1; mirror -RP dir2; mirror -RP dir3; exit"
<Richiie> speakman: och mirror -rp menar du alltså $PATHen på mapparna ?
<Richiie> eller mapparnas namn behöver jag inte greppa ut dem på något sätt ?
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<Richiie> speakman: eller att scriptet ska leta i en specefik mapp där jag lägger kataloger jag vill ftpa över kanske är lättast ?
<Richiie> för det är hela kataloger med sina filträd i
<Richiie> eller katalogträd kanske jag ska säga.
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Råkar du sitta någonstans nära? Har en snabb fråga
<madbear> kommer det att bli ännu mer lagligt med piratkopior nu när man ska betala 100kr mer för ett usbminne?
<DrGrov> Richiie: Vad försöker du göra?
<Richiie> DrGrov: Jo jag har en PS3 hemma, (Playstation 3) och det är så att jag brukar hyra hem spel från internet arkiverade i X antal .rar filer :-)
<DrGrov> madbear: På tal om USB-minnen, har du någon bra rekommendation på märke?
<madbear> DrGrov: nej har bara några jäkligt gamla
<DrGrov> Richiie: Ah just, du hyr hem i .rar filer. Detta är något helt "nytt" för mig LOL
<madbear> köp vilken som helst före 1 september bara
<madbear> då höjs priset med 100kr
<DrGrov> madbear: Finland du vet, här är vi efter i utvecklingen LOL
<Richiie> jag vill skapa ett skript som unrarar dessa spel (mappar) med sina katalog träd i för hur ps3an ska indexera dem på sin hårddisk.
<Richiie> jag vill skapa ett unrar kombinerat med ftp skript som gör jobbet åt mig så jag slipper gå via filezilla hela tiden
<DrGrov> Richiie: Hmm... Har du allting i en och samma katalog, alltså .rar filerna eller har du underkataloger också specifikt för ett visst spel?
<speakman> eller så köper man från utlandet
<DrGrov> madbear: Men tror nog det höjs här med, då skall jag passa på. Tack för tipset att handla
<Richiie> DrGrov: nej när man drar ner spelen så är det ~ 70 st rar typ
<speakman> Richiie: det finns ju faktiskt ett deb-paket som heter ftpmirror i ubuntu :)
<Richiie> kan jag unrara dem och sedan placera dem i en katalog vid namn ftp-to-ps3
<rikard> s
<Richiie> så kan jag göra ett skript som kollar i den katalogen och sedan plockar alla kataloger den hittar från den
<DrGrov> Jo, vore enklast att köpa från utlandet. En kompis köpte ett Sandisk Extreme SDHC kort för sin videokamera från en webbutik liggande i Tyskland. Kortet kostade endast 33€ + lite i frakt. Här kostar samma kort 70-75€.
<RedCell> hej
<RedCell> hitta felet i docky
<RedCell> med den stora svarta rutan
<RedCell> de va när inte nividia drivers inte va pathade
<Richiie> DrGrov: har kommit en bit på vägen iaf med själva ftp sektionen
<DrGrov> Richiie: Ok, jag tänkte bara om du har alla spel i speciella underkataloger eller har du bara hopat ihop alla .rar filer i en och samma katalog blandat med allt annat
<RedCell> men hur gör man det?
<RedCell> hur updaterar jag grafik korts driv rutiner
<RedCell> ?
<Richiie> DrGrov: nä som de ser ut nu har jag en katalog där jag drar ner dem i går jag sen in på en specefik spel katalog så ser jag en extrarad katalog vid namn typ [BLES-98467-Virtua Tennis 4]
<Richiie> men de är enkelt att unrara och sedan placera innehållet i en ny katalog där ftp skriptet ska kolla i.
<RedCell> ???
<Richiie> DrGrov: har förstått att jag måste göra såhär ska pasta in de lilla jag kommit.
<Richiie> #!/bin/sh
<Richiie> HOST='192.168.0.16'
<Richiie> USER='anonymous'
<Richiie> nu är frågan bara hur jag gör me PASS om det ska va blankt ?
<RedCell> PASS=
<speakman> PASS är inte blankt på anonymous
<phnom> RedCell: apt-get install nvidia-current, eller använda det verktyg som finns i administrationsmenyn
<DrGrov> Richiie: Jo, låter som jag funderade.Troligen skall det vara blankt. Varför tar du inte ett helt färdigt skript som gör det du skall göra och sedan bara tweakar du det som du vill ha det?
<speakman> det ska vara en epostadress, annars släpper inte alla servrar in dig
<RedCell> oh thx phone
<speakman> PASS=anon@ymou.se
<Richiie> speakman: sluta nu :P de är blankt..
<Richiie> DrGrov: Jasså har du något exempel på något sådant ?
<speakman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol#Anonymous_FTP
<DrGrov> Richiie: Nej egentligen inte för jag har inget behov av att tweaka PS3. Har Xbox själv ;-)
<Richiie> speakman: ok du har rätt men nu är de så att ps3 ftp servern är väldigt basic :)
<speakman> "Although users are commonly asked to send their email address in lieu of a password [..]"
<DrGrov> Richiie: Spelar väldigt lite tyvärr. Dock har du testat Googles underbara söktjänster? LOL
<speakman> Richiie: jo men du _behöver_ inte ha den blank menar jag :)
<Richiie> DrGrov: :P ja jo jag kollar här faktiskt. http://northredoubt.com/n/2010/10/04/another-automated-ftp-bash-script/
<DrGrov> Richiie: En möjlighet att få ett mera komplett skript är ju att plocka in delar av andra färdiga skripts och egentligen köra trial by error metoden
<Richiie> DrGrov: jupp vore grymmt o ha
<Richiie> När jag är färdig ska jag försöka få till så man kan beställa pizza från terminalen
<Richiie> såg att de fanns en person som gjort de för dominos i usa vore kul att ha de fungerande här i stockholm
<DrGrov> Richiie: Nämen fan, ge upp nu ;-)
<haffe> curl till onlinepizza.se ?
<Richiie> men går det i bash? att skicka in värden i webläsaren på en soda
<Richiie> sida*
<Richiie> ja såg att de var skrivet i perl och sen portat till python men kan inte de språken
<haffe> Richiie: curl som sagt.
<Richiie> haffe: är curl enda metoden för de?
<haffe> Det går väl med wget också.
<haffe> Eller urllib till python
<Richiie> haffe: kan man skicka in värden via wget till en sida? de tror jag inte den kan väl bara hämta
<haffe> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1324421/how-to-use-wget-post-data
<DrGrov> Richiie: Hämta pizzan istället, det är väl roligare? :)
<Richiie> DrGrov: Nej nej inte på kontoret inte... där ska de va Pizza från CLI'n med en bash meny har jag tänkt :)
<Richiie> så lägger man in den i crontab så körs det 1 gång var 5'e timma pizza vid dörren perfekt :D
<Richiie> kul o scripta faktiskt min akilleshäl men ju mer man provar o kommer på idér desto bättre blir man
<haffe> Om jag var en fisk.
<haffe> Badadadadada.
<kodein> om jag var en djup en
<kodein> blubblubblubblubb
<rikard> Är det nån som vet om fadder systemt på ubuntu-se fort farande är aktivt?
<peyam> ska omtentera i analys i en variabel på måndag
<peyam> intressant va?
<haffe> Hade inte du tagit examen?
<peyam> Nej.. jag går tredje året ju
<haffe> Ok.
<peyam> Vill länge velat ha omtenta till högre betyg..
<peyam> i Envarren
<haffe> SÃ¥ nu vet du allt om serier och integraler.
<peyam> Jag är lite osäker på summor och integraler...
<haffe> Geometrisk summor är otroligt fina egentligen.
<peyam> Det kommer altid en fråga om sånt
<peyam> http://www.math.kth.se/math/GRU/TENTOR.pdf/5B1147.pdf/SF1625.20110531.Text.pdf
<peyam> fråga 7
<peyam> fatar jag inte riktigt
<haffe> Det handlar om att du kan överskatta summor med integraler och integraler med summor.
<peyam> precis. just det jag inte kan
<peyam> du läste Teknisk fysik va
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: nu är jag här
<haffe> peyam: Jo.
<peyam> haffe:  nice
<jonasbjork> amelia: skippar nog php iaf, suttit med ruby hela kvällen nu. älskar't!
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Trevligt, hur är läget med dig? Det jag undrade är att är det enkelt att få upp en USB-skiva via routern och få den att synas enkelt i Ubuntu?
<haffe> peyam: sum[k=1...n] c^{sqrt(k)} ~ integral[x=1..n) c^sqrt(x) dx
<speakman> jonasbjork: good choice
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: w00t? 8/
<phnom> USB-skiva? via routern?
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: du får ju dela ut cd-skivan med något nätverksfilsystem
<peyam> haffe: jag fattar inte lösningen
<peyam> http://www.math.kth.se/math/GRU/TENTOR.pdf/5B1147.pdf/SF1625.20110531.Svar.pdf
<einand> jonasbjork: själv har jag konventerat mig från php till gwt
<jonasbjork> einand: long time(); !c; // :)
<peyam> haffe: sista delen när han skriver att " få är det f(k)< blabla" fatar inte hur han kom fram till det
<einand> ;)
<jonasbjork> einand: python?
<einand> jonasbjork: java
<speakman> google web toolkit
<einand> rätt tufft, i stället för att kompilera till bitcode kompilerar den till javascript
<einand> riktigt tufft
<jonasbjork> einand: ah, nu är jag med. tänkte på appengine :)
 * speakman <3 Django ...
 * einand äter morfin, kodein och pracetamol till kvällsmat
<speakman> kodein? vad har den stackarn gjort nu då?
<Markslap> Kodein metaboliseras till morfin i kroppen.
<einand> olik snabbt, därför man får en blandning
<haffe> peyam: Det blir tydligare om du bara ritar upp vad det är det säger.
<peyam> hmm vet ej riktigt skilnaden på dem två
<haffe> integral[k-1..k] f(x)dx är arean av stapeln.
<peyam> för mig e både suma tecken och integralen samma sak
<einand> iaf, sånt som händer, när man får någon infektion i munnen, tydligen vill/kan dom inte göra nått åt det fören infektionen gått ner om ca 10 dagar
 * einand hatar visdomständer just nu
<peyam> haffe: okej..sen?
<kodein> e är ~2,72
<peyam> haffe: vad betyder att  y=0 är vågrätt asymptot
<amelia> jonasbjork: :)
<Richiie> speakman: märkligt, ibland refusar ps3 ftp servern connections
<Richiie> med usern och blankt pw, ibland kräver den 2 ggr att man loggar in så går det hmm :/ undrar hur jag kan automatisera detta på ett effektivt sätt
<Richiie> .netrc såg jag något om
<Richiie> fungerar de ungefär som en "ssh nyckel" om man kan jämföra det så att automatisera inloggningen
<speakman> låter ostabilt. kanske finns bättre sätt att ladda upp filerna än ftp?
<speakman> nu sova, gnatt!
<Richiie> speakman: nä är ftp som gäller dessvärre men en .netrc fil kan göra susen
<Richiie> ska fixa de här skriptet, skulle va rena drömmen att kunna automatisera det här
<Richiie> så ni som är grymma på bash-scripting får mer än gärna komma med inlägg och tips
<peyam> jag e grym på det tror jag men jag orkar inte komma med inlägg och tips
<amelia> jonasbjork: vad kodar du på för något?
<joru> peyam: att när x går mot oändligheten får du en horisontell asymptot i y = 0
<Richiie> peyam: ok kortfattat vill jag skapa ett skript som ska titta i en specefik mapp efter mappar och ftpa dem mapparna till min ps3
<Richiie> (Playstation 3) konsoll :P
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Alltså jag tänkte plugga in en USB-sticka för att testa. Routern har USB-platser och via webbinterfacet ser jag att jag kan koppla till USB-saker till routern och borde få upp dem enkelt.
<peyam> va men vad är en asymptot
<peyam> Richiie: jaha... det vore kult o prova det sen
<peyam> joru: nu fattar jag
<joru> peyam: bra bra
<joru> peyam: lycka till
<peyam> joru: fast inte y=0
<DrGrov> einand: Har du råkat dra ut visdomstanden? Detta är rena helvete.
<Richiie> peyam: yes,
<joru> peyam: har du kikat på någon fin asymptot-plot?
<peyam> joru: det gr ja nu
<kosmick> hejsan alla
<joru> t.ex. 1/x
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Detta borde väl gå rätt enkelt med att plugga in en USB-sticka och sedan försöka få upp den via Ubuntu?
<joru> peyam: om x blir oändligt stort så blir y = 0 och kurvan planar ut och blir i praktiken "helt" horisontell
<peyam> joru: jaha.. juste så det e bara när y eler x går mot oändlighet?
<joru> peyam: lite off topic, pm mig
<DrGrov> En liten fråga, borde väl vara rätt enkelt att få upp en USB-sticka via nätverket i Ubuntu då jag kopplar denna i routern? Webbinterfacet visar att jag kan ha USB-sticka el. USB-hårddisk kopplad till routern o få upp den enkelt.
<peyam> joru: men hur hittar jag vågrätta asymptoter? då måste jag ju invertera skiten eler?
<joru> peyam: har ni kommit till limens ännu?
<joru> limes inte limens bah
<joru> återigen, detta är lite off topic här
<peyam> joru: : jag vet inte.. den läste jag i ettan nu går jag i trean.. men  hur vet man vågrätta asymptoten
<joru> peyam: men visst,.. 1/x har både vågräta och horisontella asymptoter
<peyam> ja.. när x=0
<peyam> är det lodräta
<peyam> och y=0 är det vågräta jag tog bara inversen i det här fallet
<peyam> nu vet jag. den vågräta ärnär f(x) går mot noll
<joru> peyam: du får leka med ditt polynom, lära dig känna igen mönster när delar av din täljare eller nämnare blir oändligt stora eller små
<amelia> *gäsp*
<peyam> joru: jodå. den vågräta är när y går mot noll och den den lodräta är när y går mot oändlighet
<joru> peyam: jepp
<peyam> joru:  niiiize.. du är mer hjälpas än haffe när han sa att Compiz är fjortiskompis
<peyam> sam*
<joru> peyam: ok, jag var inte med tidigare så jag kan itne uttala mig
<joru> peyam: men man vill ju alltid hjälpa
<peyam> joru: sant
<peyam> fan sätter A på den här asså
<delhage> larsemil: var är din twitter?
<peyam> PeyamM är in iaf
<DrGrov> Twitter? Jag skulle behöva en follower, det är ledsamt att ha Twitter utan followers
<peyam> jag har två
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> Kurdistan:  wazap baby?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hej, det fungerade bra med KDE. Fick det i skick, tack för hjälpen. Hur är läget?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: hej. gick det bra med skärmen?
<joru> peyam: bara kämpa på
<Kurdistan> peyam: hej.
<peyam> Alltså jävla Itunes. mest iriterande skit jag sett på jordklotet
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo, det fixade sig riktigt bra. Har nu tweakat in layouten på alltiing.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: kör du kde 4.6.5 eller 4.7?
<DrGrov> peyam: Ja fan, iTunes är helt jävla absurt. Skaffade en iPad, tryckte in den i gummans bärbara och synkade allting 1 gång och kommer aldrig mera att synka någonstans eller ens röra iTunes
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ingen aning faktiskt, vet inte ens hur jag kollar detta :)
<Kurdistan> kubuntu-backport möjliggör uppgradering till kde 4.7
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Menar du jag skall installera in kubuntu-backport i 10.04 då?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) kolla på informationcentralen
<peyam> DrGrov: hände mig igår. formaterade om min dator...plugade in ipoden.. och allt försvann. så jälva skitigt.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) oj, kör du 10.04.
<Kurdistan> nej då är det nog bäst du kör med äldre DE versionen
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo kollade just, 4.4.5
<peyam> går det att använda ngt program istället för ITunes? på ubuntu
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du gillar LTS utgåvor?
<realubot> Är det någon som har en förklaring till att zeitgeist-daemon drar konstant ca 50% CPU enligt top? Detta inträffar kanske 2/3 ggr direkt efter uppstart. Jag misstänker att något går fel när systemet startar eftersom problemet antingen inträffar direkt efter att systemet har startat eller aldrig så länge systemet är igång.
<Kurdistan> peyam: fungerar inte amarok/banshee/rhytmbox?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo fan, jag blev alldeles galen tidigare. På riktigt inte alls bra då jag konffade alltför mycket i tidigare OS som jag använde. Spenderade typ 50-60 timmar på att konffa KDE enbart. 30-40 timmar på Fluxbox.
<peyam> Kurdistan:  googlat. inge av dem fungerar
<Kurdistan> realubot: sett andra lida av samma problem. har du bugg-sökt?
<Kurdistan> peyam: vad ska du med itunes till?
<Kurdistan> synka något?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nope.
<peyam> Kurdistan: Har en Ipod touch
<realubot> Linda^: Googlat lite utan framgång bara.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Linda^: Fel. sorry.
<Kurdistan> peyam: amarok/banshee (använder clem/amarok) bör kunna synka utan problem.
<Kurdistan> amarok har insticksprogram för just ipod.
<peyam> Är det sant?
<peyam> give me the terminal
<Kurdistan> jag har ingen, så jag kan inte testa.
<peyam> sudo pgt-install amarok?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: En orsak att jag gillar LTS utgåvor är att jag absolut hatar Unity. Jag blev så förbannad då jag lagade in det på bärbara.
<Kurdistan> peyam: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Kurdistan> det kan vara värt att testa senaste utgåvan
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Så jag orkar helt enkelt inte alls få bort det först och sedan få in allting igen
<Kurdistan> finns nog ppa för amarok. Philip5 har nog i sin repo.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) du är en duktig buntu användare. du lär kunna söka svaret på din egna fråga. :)
<peyam> Kurdistan:  hur installerar jag instick programmet då
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du spenderar mycket tid med konfa.
<Kurdistan> peyam: den kommer med
<peyam> good
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag lär mig allteftersom. Jag tänkte bara om det fanns någon här som hade läst om problemet eller något.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo absolut, jag vill ha det perfekt från första början. Inget lull lull som jag hatar, enbart cleant och som jag vill ha det.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Och dåliga är mängderna snus som går åt då jag börjar :(
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) jag gillar min kde installation. jag har bara installerat några paket jag behöver.
<peyam> Kurdistan:  den laddas
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) just nu är huvudet segt för hjälpa dig.
<peyam> Kurdistan:  än så länge
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Kanske jag borde lägga upp en screenshot så du får se?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är lungt. ;)
<realubot> Tack ändå.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: visst. :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Mitt absolut största problem är mängden som jag tar ner för att konffa. Har väl ca. 300 bakgrundsbilder sedan tidigare och det bara växer. Problemet nu är mängden av KDE utseende saker jag plockar hem.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag skall försöka hitta en lämplig program att ta en bild med.
<DrGrov> *ett
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du kanske ska testa mini installation av kde och sedan koka ihop något du själv vill ha?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: med kde finns ksnapshot.
<Kurdistan> den är likvärdig gnomes.
<Kurdistan> peyam: vilken utgåva kör du av buntu?
<peyam> Kurdistan: 10.04
<Kurdistan> peyam: då är det rätt så gammal amarok som följer med.
<Kurdistan> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu  <<<<--- om du vill ha senaste amarok.
<Kurdistan> peyam: har du läst https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone  ?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag kokar ihop från allting, in med hela skiten på en gång :)
<Kurdistan> peyam: du kan ju testa om versionen av amarok som följer med lucid klarar av synka
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: sköning. :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag skall mecka in så helvetes mycket så datorn kapar :)
<peyam> VAd är meningen med synka. Kan man inte dra filerna til Ipod mappen?
<Kurdistan> :) peyam jag har ingen ipod men det borde gå
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Säg mig en bra imagehosting sida, orkar inte googla.
<Kurdistan> realubot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist-extensions  här får du nog ditt svar.
<peyam> tipypic
<peyam> tinypic.com
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: har du en thomson router?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) ksnapshot har inbyggd.
<Kurdistan> :) ta skrämdump och sedan skicka till
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Nej, jag har en finsk router. Borde vara en rätt enkel router att få att fungera.
<Kurdistan> så har du stor urval
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ah, ser man på. Nu är det för sent dock. Skall bara ta fram en address därifrån då.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: då är det värt kunna kaksi eller kolme. .)
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: delar den inte ut usb-[stickan|disken] med hjälp av samba (smb/cifs) ?
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Ah, det har jag inte testat. Har uippe lite för många fönster nu, 9 som bäst.
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Skall testa då jag får screenshot bilden upp någonstans
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Tyvärr, finns inte i Ksnapshot som jag har en möjlighet att ladda upp någonstans.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: oki.
<jonasbjork> peyam: jag kör iphone4 mot min ubuntu 11.04 med gnome3 och det.. "just works" :/
<DrGrov> Kom igen nu, säg en bra imagehosting sida. Orkar inte googla igenom skiten
<jonasbjork> DrGrov: facebook? :)
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Nej helvete heller ;-) Facebook har jag absolut ingenting att göra med.
<DrGrov> Va fan, jag kastar upp den på twitpic.com
<peyam> jonasbjork: vf synka man?går det bra att dra in filerna til iphone?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: http://xs.to/storage/anonym/2011/08/18/97668.jpeg
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Hur kollar jag om SSH server är på i Ubuntu?
<peyam> vad e cos (pi/3)
<peyam> 1/2
<Kurdistan> :) DrGrov ser lite gammalt ut.
<DrGrov> Eller alltså att går det att få inträde till maskinen utifrån, SSH nånting vad det nu heter
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Gammalt? WTF?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :P ja 4.4.5 är inte precis :) dagens.
<DrGrov> Satab
<DrGrov> Satan också, då hamnar jag nog att hämta in nyaste
<DrGrov> Hur menar du gammalt, på vilket vis?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: haha gillar du, så, gå inte igenom allt.
<Kurdistan> det viktiga är vad du anser
<DrGrov> Nej helvete, nu skall ja sätta in senaste
<DrGrov> Jag skall pimpa upp det till en helt ny nivå, sätta en jävla standard för pimpning och eyecandy bling bling
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: det går göra det via kubuntu-backports.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Bra, skall installera in det nu direkt.
<Kurdistan> du kan ta en titt på länken jag länka till som svar på peyams ipod
<DrGrov> Jag skall inte sova förrän jag får detta gjort
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hur kollar jag om SSH är aktivt på datorn? Minns inte hur jag hittade det senast, börjar vara en tid sedan jag kollade
<cHarNe2> DrGrov: ps aux | grep sshd
<DrGrov> cHarNe2: 1000      6845  0.0  0.0   3320   812 pts/2    S+   00:47   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<DrGrov> Så såg denna rad ut
<DrGrov> cHarNe2: Och alltså hur vet jag om det är igång eller inte?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Vad får jag i KDE 4.7.x då som är så mycket bättre än 4.4.5?
<peyam> Kurdistan:  var e du kurd ifrån
<drmegahertz> 'service ssh status' bör också fungera bra
<DrGrov> drmegahertz: Kom detta som svar, ssh: unrecognized service
<drmegahertz> DrGrov: då har du inte ssh
<DrGrov> drmegahertz: Great, tack för hjälpen :)
<drmegahertz> service --status-all för att lista alla tjänster på maskinen
<DrGrov> drmegahertz: Bra att veta, skall köra igenom det nu och kolla.
<Kurdistan> peyam: från norra kurdistan.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) du kan ju kolla in på kde egna hemsida.
<Kurdistan> så kanske du får bättre bild.
<Kurdistan> jag kör själv 4.6.5
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Vad då bättre bild?
<Kurdistan> bild/uppfattning
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot klappar takten när x_link dansar.
<spacebug-> =)
<realubot> x_link: Är det inte enklare att 00-dansa med ett skript?
<Kurdistan> peyam: hur gick det med ipoden
<x_link> DÃ¥ blir det u ingen personlig dans.
<x_link> realubot: Samt att jag inte orkar dona ihop något sådant.
<peyam> Kurdistan:  jaha.. har ej synkat än.. pluggar
<Kurdistan> peyam: oki. lycka till med pluggandet.
<peyam> tack tack
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag tror jag lämnar det tills imorgon då det blir helg. Tar alldeles för länge nu i natt, börjar ögonen stå ut snart.
<DrGrov> Snusandet måste jag minska på nu mot natten också, börjar jag mecka med KDE nu mera så snusar jag alldeles för mycket
<peyam> DrGrov: äckligt med snuss
<peyam> inte ens gott
<DrGrov> peyam: Va fan? Inte ens gott?
<peyam> DrGrov: Provade Kronan vitt.var så nära och spy..
<DrGrov> peyam: Vad snusar du för något om det inte är gott? Catch Mini Dry Eucalyptus? :D
 * delhage är nikotinfri sen 3+ år
<spacebug-> +1
<DrGrov> delhage: Jag borde få dig som en mentor för att slippa snusandet
<DrGrov> peyam: Problemet är väl att du snusar fel märke? :)
<peyam> DrGrov: jag slutade förra året. körde med general silver..
<delhage> DrGrov: läste en bok, sen slutade jag
<peyam> Men kronan vit var äckligt
<delhage> DrGrov: "Äntligen ickerökare"
<DrGrov> peyam: Ah, du har slutat. Det är goda nyheter, grattis. Jo, Kronan är helt absurt dåligt. Själv har jag uppe nu en General Onyx, Grov lös, Göteborgs Rape portion. 3 burkar på samma gång.
<DrGrov> delhage: Roligt att du slapp behovet av att röka. Glad för din skull
<delhage> DrGrov: inte röka, funkar på snusare med
<delhage> DrGrov: "Äntligen ickerökare" är titeln på boken
<DrGrov> delhage: Får hoppas det, vore bra att slippa detta snusande. Men studierna sätter lite käppar i hjulen nu då allting blir så jävla stressigt i 9 mån
<DrGrov> delhage: Jo, det förstod jag nog. Tänkte ifall du rökte kanske eller snusade du?
<delhage> DrGrov: snusade i 25 år, feströkte lite
<DrGrov> delhage: Fan, det var inte lite det. Du verkar ha varit en Grov lös snusare? Eller kanske mera åt General lös hållet?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du gör som du vill. :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo, det är bra. Har ingen lust att överkonsumera snus denna tid på dygnet :)
<delhage> DrGrov: general
<delhage> DrGrov: och en rapé emellanåt
<DrGrov> delhage: Ok, jag har blivit mera åt Ettan och Grov hållet. Har emellanåt General och någon rapé för att blanda lite.
<peyam> DrGrov:  kände mig aldrig beroende. bara att jag kände at den inte hgade ngn verkan på mig längre så kändes det meninglöst
<peyam> äter potatis sallad. min första burk ever
<spacebug-> känns lite #ubuntu-se-offtopic det här va?
<peyam> jag vill inte midsda frågorna här och jag e online med irssi så kan inte ha två fönster öppet?
<peyam> eller. jag enu med den här klienten. installera imorse
<peyam> e ny
<spacebug-> du byter lätt kanalfönster med alt+1..0
<peyam> doesnt work
<peyam> jag vet inte ens hur man öpnar ett till kanalfönster
<peyam> fann vilken go soppa jag fixat
<peyam> koka vattten. lägg i några kyckling buljon. sen hackade morötter och potatis. gärna några chili.. lite lemonpuder och lite makaroner (extra smala)
<peyam> and enjoy
<peyam> Kurdistan: va gör du
<DrGrov> Gonatt
<peyam> gonatt
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFKmK35Opjo&feature=topvideos_people
<Kurdistan> ska sova nu. godnatt.
<realubot> Någon som vet hur man ändrar standardhäjden på newlines i Conky?
<realubot> *höjden
<daho> Hej är det någon här som vet hur man gör så att man kommer in automatiskt till en specifik hemsida när man ansluter till ett trådlöst nätverk
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-19
<salmiak> gokvällistugan, finns det andra nattsuddare här?
<spacebug-> tja..
<salmiak> finns det nått "hårdare" sätt att skrivskydda en fil på?
<salmiak> eftersom det tydligen inte räcker att sätta 444 på den... /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/google.xml ändras när jag bootar linuxmint i alla fall
<salmiak> det hjälpte inte helelr att byta ägare på den
<salmiak> strax tillbaka.
 * salmiak bootar om
<Richiie> hmm
<Richiie> ngn som kan hjälpa mig me ett bash skript ?
<Richiie> vill skriva ett bash skript som genom kommandot ftp kan ftpa över spel till interna / externa ps3 hårddisken
<Richiie> men det vill sig inte riktigt
<spacebug-> mhum
<salmiak> hej Richiie
<Richiie> salmiak: tjena
<Richiie> jag får mitt skript att funka att den automatiskt kan gå in på ps3 ftp servern
<Richiie> men när jag ska göra själva put kommandot..
<Richiie> då vill det sig inte
<spacebug-> funkar put-kommandot om du inte kör det via scritpet?
<salmiak> ftp:a hem en fil med ett shellskript ska nog inte vara så svårt, men jag hängde inte med riktigt med "ps3-hårddisken"...  hårddisk som hårddisk... eller?
<Richiie> mm men ps3an har sin egna filsystems hiearki
<salmiak> aha.. du ska ftp upp till en ftp-server som din ps3 tillhandahåller... ok
<Richiie> och jag vill inte ftpa hem utan jag vill ftpa (skicka en fil) från Lokala datorn till PS3an i vardagsrummet
<Richiie> funkar perfekt i Filezilla tex
<Richiie> men vill få ett script att göra det åt mig
<salmiak> om du gör allt ditt skript gör manuellt i en terminal och har slått på -v blir det nån vettig verbose felmeddelande du får se då?
<Richiie> salmiak: ska prova imorrn för nu är de sent o jag måste sova
<salmiak> kolla med -p också om ftpservern kanske bara gillar passive ftp föresten
<Richiie> salmiak: är du kvar imorrn kan jag höra av mig då ? för vore schysst om du kunde kolla lite hur de ser ut och kanske lägga på något om du har en ftp server att tillhandhålla ?
<salmiak> tror inte jag ska göra så mycket chat imorgon... fast men vet ju inte... och det finns säkert andra som vet oxå
<Richiie> mm
 * salmiak borde sova nu (nu när jag äntligen fått mitt linuxmint behålla min google.xml som jag vill ha den)
<Richiie> behöver träna på bash scripting och de är kul att öva på sånna här script
<Richiie> bara svårt o få en vettig struktur på de hela
<Richiie> har börjat läsa om functions och sed / awk
<Richiie> och vill lära mig exec och "hemliga" bash kommandon man kan köra för att få saker lira
<spacebug-> jag brukar ta det som det kommer
<spacebug-> men lättast är om du har ett speciellt kommando som inte funkar så paste det här i så fall
<spacebug-> tex..
<salmiak> nattinatti nu iaf
<turnmike> Fan vad aktivt det är överallt.
<turnmike> Inte.
<spacebug-> hum
<jonte9832> hej hur installerar jag en .deb fil som jag har tankat hem
<Linda^> dubbelklicka?
<jonte9832> är det med "sudo dpkg -i packetnamn.deb"
<jonte9832> linda funkade inte .
<Linda^> jag brukar bara dubbelklicka på .debfiler
<jonte9832> öppna med kommer upp då
<realubot> jonte9832: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska det vara ja.
<realubot> jonte9832: Vad är det för deb-fil du har tankat hem?
<jonte9832> chrome
<jonte9832> google chrome
<realubot> jonte9832: Varför vill du installera just Chrome?
<realubot> jonte9832: Varför inte Chromium?
<jonte9832> e det samma sak?
<realubot> jonte9832: Ja, mer eller mindre.
<jonte9832> Behöver en webläsare som inte tar mycket kraft. Firefox tar för mycket o jag vet att chrome tar lite i xp
<Linda^> chrome är sött
<realubot> jonte9832: Om du vill installera Chromium så måste du adda deras PPA. Paketet here chromium-browser och INTE chromium.
<realubot> jonte9832: Testa Chromium. Jag ger dig kommandona. Hold on.
<Linda^> go go realubot
<jonte9832> ok
<Linda^> jonte9832: När jag dubbelklickar på .deb-filer så dyker det väl upp nån "öppna med" också.. Men då väljer man väl då vad man ska öppna filen med :)
<realubot> jonte9832: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Linda^> jag har fan inte installerat något på den här datorn på tusen år
<jonte9832> o när vi ändå håller på att installera en massa saker så kan jag juh fråga om det finns en ren swf player
<realubot> Det borde för övrigt gå att dubbelklicka på deb-filen för att installera filen också, som Linda^ sa.
<Linda^> Aah. För noobs som jag :(
<jonte9832> Öppna med vad? pakethanteraren?
<realubot> jonte9832: gnash, men vet inte hur stabil den spelaren är.
<Linda^> jonte9832: Testa?
<jonte9832> För det är bara till en farmings bot till ett onlinespel, ingen grafik . utan bara text.
<jonte9832> onödigt o använda firefox till den
<realubot> jonte9832: Om man dubbelklickar på en deb-fil så ska normalt ett popupfönster dyka upp som frågar om du vill installera deb-filen. Även sudo dpkg -i file.deb borde fungera.
<realubot> jonte9832: Jag tycker du ska testa Chromium.
<jonte9832> installerat den nu
<realubot> Ok.
<jonte9832> ska prov köra
<realubot> Mm.
<jonte9832> exakt samma som chrome
<Linda^> "bara annan färg"
<Linda^> var min reaktion första gången
<Linda^> :)
<jonte9832> exakt Linda^ ;)
<Linda^> Jag är ju envis och använder chrome ändå.
<jonte9832> hehe ska tasta o se=)
<Linda^> Jag ska åka in till centralstationen nu
<Linda^> blöö
<Linda^> Hejdå!
<jonte9832> resa iväg?
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29#Differences_from_Google_Chrome
<jonte9832> bye bye
<realubot> "an opt-in option for users to send Google their usage statistics and crash reports"
<realubot> Det är väl det som folk klagar på när dom säger att Chrome spionerar på användarna.
<jonte9832> det e det... =)
<jonte9832> så chromium då att säga bättre
<jonte9832> o drar mindre
<realubot> Framförallt så ska inte Chromium innehålla sådana saker.
<realubot> jonte9832: Vilken version av Ubuntu har du?
<jonte9832> 11.04
<realubot> Ok.
<rikard> weppa
<Jarulf> Gomorron
<phnom> Mörrn ^^
<haffe> Morgon.
<Barre> morrn
<behran> jag har en default ubuntu 11.04 installation, någon som vet hur man ändrar ljudnivån från commandline?
<phnom> alsamixer
<phnom> eller amixer
<behran> okej ska testa dessa program
<phnom> behran: alsamixer är mer grafiskt än amixer, ska du göra det manuellt så använd det, från t.ex. skript är amixer bättre
<behran> ahh jag får nog lära mig alsamixer först sedan går jag nog över till amixer
<behran> antar att alsamixer bara är ett frånt-end till amixer precis som aptitude är det till för apt
<phnom> Nåt sånt.
<behran> hehehe tack får hjälpen :)
<amelia> behran: både alsamixer och amixer är frontends för att kontrollera inställningarna i ALSA-drivrutiner, precis som att aptitude och apt båda är frontend till dpkg.
<larsemil> amelia: var du här häromdagen när det var en som inte förstod varför hans system inte fungerade efter att han tagit bort dpkg?
<behran> okej då är alsamixer endast ncurses versionen , tack för all hjälp
<amelia> larsemil: japp
<larsemil> livet är spännande ibland
<HeMan> Morrn!
<behran> hmm jag blev just nyfiken på vad ncurses stod för så jag började naturligtvis att googla. kom fram till att n'et stod för new men dock inte vad curses ska stå för i sammanhanget, någon som har en aning?
<HeMan> behran: curses är ett lib för att göra text-baserade gränssnitt
<HeMan> behran: eller rättare sagt, terminal-hantering
<behran> HeMan: yes undrade bara vad man fått namnet ifrån?
<behran> alltså varför det just döptes till curses
<behran> jag förstår inte namn valet
<HeMan> behran: för att man i början bara kunde flyttar markören
<HeMan> (the cursor)
<behran> ahh hänger med nu, coolt!
<behran> tack för den HeMan, jag brukar alltid försöka lära mig varför man valt att döpa ett commando till just det den döpts till, detta underlättar att inte glömma bort vad commandot hetter :)
<HeMan> behran: det är smart!
<HeMan> behran: så då har du koll på varför awk heter som det gör? :)
<behran> ja ibland måste man vara det, när minnet sviker
<behran> nej vissa kommandon har absolut ingen koppling till namnet :)
<behran> men pwd print working directory :)
<HeMan> awk kommer från dom som först skrev det, Alfred Aho, Peter Weinberger och Brian Kernighan
<behran> fyfan HeMan du är riktigt stark du :)
<behran> tydligen har alla commando namn någon slags mening
<behran> men ibland är dom jävligt svåra
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag gillar varför less heter just less
<behran> cuse less is more
<behran> cause :)
<HeMan> jupps!
<behran> och den köper jag
<HeMan> men kill är en slamkrypare
<behran> jag har skickat ett långt brev på 20 sidor till dig för att jag inte hade tid att korta ner det
<HeMan> till mig?
<phnom> If less is more then more is less, more or less.
<behran> HeMan: jag gav bara ett exempel...
<behran> :)
<behran> shit vi börjar bli poetiska här inne
<HeMan> heh, en 24 portars 10/100/1000-switch kostar under 1000 kr!
<behran> shit har du så många stationära hemma?
<HeMan> har en stationär hemma...
<HeMan> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=281047
<HeMan> hmm, har förresten två, men jag kör inte min HTPC längre
<HeMan> men jag har 6 st IPv4-nät och 4 st IPv6-nät igång...
<behran> hmm jag kan tyvärr inget om närverk, jag håller på med java utveckling
<behran> förresten har en lagom avancherad nätverk conf bok att rekommendera?
<HeMan> tyvärr inte
<HeMan> är mer än 15 år sedan jag lärde mig nätverk...
<behran> mmm skulle behöva repetera sånt, tog en nätverkskurs för cirka 7 år sen, glömt bort allt
<behran> hehehe
<behran> jag lärde mig det men har inte använt det så erased sedan ett bra tag tillbaka
<Barre> HeMan: vad är det för swirre? övervakningsbar? (är ute efter ytterligare en rackbar swirre)...
<rikard> finns det nått sätt att söka via terminalan vart jag har installerat ett program
<HeMan> Barre: kolla prisjakt-länken, tror inte den är övervakningsbar
<Barre> HeMan: ahh.. missade länken :)
<HeMan> rikard: which mittprogram
<rikard> tack
<bertzan> en grej jag undrar över är hur man får bort från vilket directory man befinner sig i , vid äns namn alltså
<bertzan> någon som vet hur man ställer in detta i bash
<bertzan> man har ju liksom pwd command till äns befogande så det tar bara upp plats
<Barre> du ändrar variablen PS1 till hur du vill att prompten skall se ut
<rikard> är dett nån som använder irssi irc client ?
<phnom> bertzan: Du får ändra på din PS1a: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt#Prompt_escapes
<Barre> irssi ftw
<bertzan> ska kolla in länken som du kan
<bertzan> kan=gav
<rikard> har ladda ner ett team till och och får det inte att funka
<phnom> bertzan: Scrolla lite, råkade få med ett ankare också :)
<Barre> rikard: ladda ner det tema du vill ha till din ~/.irssi/ katalog och skriv i irssi /SET theme <namn>
<Barre> rikard: vill du alltid ha det så får du spara konfigurationen också
<bertzan> rikard jag tror att bash inställningen går före irssi temat! är dock inte helt hundra
<rikard> hmm
<rikard> sök vägen till irssi ligger under /usr/bin/irssi men när jag går in via /usr/bin så hittar jag inga filer/mappar med namet irssi
<bertzan> which irssi och sedan testa ls -la för att hitta
<bertzan> men låter dock konstigt
<bertzan> brb
<rikard> körde installationen via terminalen
<whomee> här använder vi bara bitchx på jobbet
<whomee> dock inte på denna stationen tyvärr
<coobra> huh
<coobra> whomee: varför så gammalt ?
<whomee> coobra: jadu, nostalgi hos några användare, men de gör de nog mest för de kan :) de e nog inte deras "drug of choice" vanligtvis
<coobra> hehe
<phnom> Damn you autocomplete! /me sourceade sin .bash_history >.<
<whomee> phnom: lite jobbigt :)
<phnom> whomee: Verkar inte som att den körde nåt dåligt iaf, började hamra ctrl-c när jag insåg vad jag hade gjort. :)
<whomee> tacka veta ja ctrl+c!
<haffe> Hey.
<haffe> A quick question. Have I understood this correctly?
<haffe> Riesz representation theorem says that every functional f(x) on an inner product room can be represented as <x,z> for z in the room?
<haffe> Fel kanal.
<phnom> Man vafan haffe, jag har ju IRCen uppe för att kunna titta *bort* från matten ibland... :P
<whomee> undra om man ska ta och installera ubuntu på arbetsdatorn istället
<einand> DrGrov: jag får inte dra ut den fören om 10 dagar, måste äta antibiotika och sånt bajs först
<propus> NÃ¥gon sli kunnig online? =)
<cHarNe2> nvidia?
<propus> Yes ati är ju crossfire.
<cHarNe2> propus: okok, du borde kolla i #ubuntu istället
<propus> cHarNe2: okey, thanks:)
<haaga> har det kommit någon release av jdk7 i deb-format?
<haaga> eller om den har letat sig in i någon repo
<Barre> HeMan: jo, jag såg det på sweclockers... tycker dock att debatten är ca: 1 år för sent :/
<HeMan> Barre: jo, men bättre nu än aldrig
<Barre> HeMan: true that
<larsemil> jag tycker det är klockrent. förstår bara inte varför de inte lägger på pengar på nätverkskort /moderkort och cpuer också. De används också vid fildelning
<larsemil> min plan var att börja ta betalt för folk som åker på vägen till sågmyra för att den kan användas av tjuvar att åka på som ska stjäla mina cash
<Barre> men Copyswede vill skilja på privat och pirat-kopiering. Avgiften ämnar privatkopiering, inte pirat. Bättre liknelse vore då att vägverket blir sura över att inte få in vägskatt på båtar och vill därför ha avgift från alla som äger vattensamlingar
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kör RDMA så processorn används inte för hela filöverföringen, får jag den billigare då?
<Barre> larsemil: uppfattade jag din frågeställning fel ¨på g+?
<larsemil> Barre: jag hittar inte organisera under instant upload
<larsemil> Barre: aha man måste gå in på picasa. men det suger ju!
<Barre> larsemil: ok.. du hittade.. jag postade just en bild till dig ;)
<rikard> kan man kolla vilka som är online på denna irc kanal ( kör via Issi ) ?
<rikard> Irssi*
<larsemil> ja
<rikard> vart tipsad av en vän att köra Irssi. Men kan inte hitta nån sida med kommandon
<larsemil>  /who #ubuntu-se
<larsemil> nej
<larsemil> det gick visst inte
<larsemil> jo då
<Barre> eller bara /names
<Barre> rikard: /help är din bästa vän
<rikard> Barre: Tack
<larsemil> oGG: *vinka
<salmiak> rikard: vilka som är på denna kanal? har inte din irc-klient en lång lista i chatfönstret på vilka som är här? eller menar du vilka som faktiskt är *här* också.. alla 101 personerna läser nog inte vad vi skriver just nu
<Linda^> :o
<spacebug-> hur klarar sig folk utan aptitude? 'apt-get install <package>' ok, men söka? 'apt-cache search <package>' men till skillnad från 'aptitude search <package>' så visar apt-cache inte om det är installerat eller inte. Ska man behöva använda ett tredje program 'dpkg -l <package>' för att se om det är installerat?
<phnom> spacebug-: eller apt-cache search --installed så visar den bara installerade paket ^^ Men ja, det hade vart nice om den visade alla och markerade vilka som är installerade.
<spacebug-> thack phnom
<oGG> larsemil: *vink*
<jonasbjork> fan, linux.org är nere :/
<jonasbjork> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<jonasbjork> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
<jonasbjork> Apache/2.2.19 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.19 OpenSSL/0.9.8r DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 Server at linux.org Port 80
<delhage> är inte linux.org "död"?
<spacebug-> tjena Philip5
<turnmike> Hmm.
<Barre> HeMan: jag drog iväg ett mail till Mattias Åkerlind för att få ett förtydligande idag. Tveklöst om jag får ett svar, vad tror du?
<turnmike> Mattias Åkerlind... är han åkare, eller vad?
<turnmike> Så här går det till på Stockholms-börsen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKep1nG7f28
<rikard> Fungerar steam till ubuntu eller måsta man köra den via wine ?
<coobra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<rikard> aha tack
<coobra> skitsvårt att googla
<turnmike> Mer gratisreklam till det vidriga företaget...
<turnmike> De har verkligen hjärntvättat er.
<coobra> http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<Philip5> spacebug-: yo
<spacebug-> Philip5: verkade va nått fel i xspf.so . Någon hittade ett fel och en trolig patch så det kanske fixas ;) (audacious-krashen)
<speedxcore> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Voltaire-HCA410-EX-PCIe-10Gb-s-InfiniBand-HCA-10Gbps-/230655794549?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4281d75
<speedxcore> om man vill ha snabb IO mellan 2 datorer hemma
<speedxcore> är det där ett bra alternativ?
<Peyam> Hej . allt väl grabbar och tjejer?
<turnmike> Nej.
<turnmike> Inget är väl.
<whomee> uj uj uj, nu hade datorn hemma kraschat, kanske helt enkelt dags för en sedvanlig ominstallation då :/
<rikard> Är det nån som vet om fadder verksamhet på ubuntu svergie forumet fortfarande är aktuellt ?
<Peyam> turnmike: problem? är ubuntuutveckare.. fråga på
<rikard> inget förtillfället var mest bara nyfiken. Frågor dyker väl upp för eller senare
<Peyam> Är det ngn som vet skillnaden på EMS och gåva?
<Peyam> via post
<Screedo> godkväll alla
<Peyam> Screedo: Godkväll kära krake
<turnmike> Peyam: Ej relaterat till Ubuntu.
<turnmike> Är du Ubuntu-utvecklare? Tycker mig ha sett dig fråga de mest grundläggande frågorna här inne...
<Peyam> turnmike:  du menar Payam. Jag heter Peyam.
<Peyam> haffe:  om det var dej jag pratade med igår
<turnmike> Hmm...
<Peyam> om posten från kina.. Nu har man kommit överes med säljaren att märka skiten med billigt värde och skicka den som gåva
<turnmike> Han riskerar arkebusering och du riskerar ett formellt skrivet brev i brunt kuvert.
<Peyam> what?
<turnmike> Ja...
<turnmike> Kinesiska staten lär ju inte bli glad om de märker att han bedrar dem så.
<turnmike> Men du å andra sidan riskerar i princip ingenting.
<realubot> Om ni ska köpa ny hårddisk så gör det innan den 1 sept. Då stiger kanske priset med 100 kr/hårddisk p.g.a. Copyswedes nya kassettersättning.
<realubot> Eller?
<Silasle> Köp utomlands ;)
<turnmike> Kassettersättning...
<turnmike> Vem får de pengarna, och varför?
<realubot> Silasle: Enligt Copyswede hjälper inte det eftersom avgiften gäller butiker utomlands som säljer till en lokal marknad. Frågan är hur Copyswede ska hålla koll på importen.
<realubot> turnmike: Fördelas till företag som påstås förlora på piratkopiering.
<Silasle> Kan väl inte de veta
<realubot> Nej, man tycker det.
<Silasle> realubot: Inte PIRAT, PRIVAT-kopiering :)
<realubot> ;)
<turnmike> Fördelas till företag... Jag vet nog hur det blir...
<Silasle> Man har ju länge beställt DVD från utlandet för halva priset
<turnmike> + 750 kr i frakt per kilo och meter.
<Silasle> Där har de inte kunnat tjafsa om nån avgift
<Dynamit> bara börja med import av hdd också
<realubot> Det där med att avgiften gäller importerade hdd är nog ett slag i luften.
<Silasle> turnmike: Amazon har för det mesta gratis frakt. sweburn.com tar 50:- på max ett kilo
<coobra> owerBOOORED
<realubot> Reglerna kanske är så men att få folk att efterleva regelerna är ju en annan sak.
<turnmike> De borde börja beskatta alla Ubuntu-installationer.
<turnmike> 1299:- till Microsoft.
<Silasle> Eller köper man interna hårdiskar och en hårddiskkabinett
<Dynamit> smuggling går alltid bra
<realubot> Det finns väl ingen människa som rapporterar till Copyswede att dom köpt en hårddisk från Pixmania så då måste Copyswede kontrollera Pixmanias kundregister eller något.
<realubot> Jag antar att priset på USB-minnen stiger ca 20% också då?
<Silasle> Tror att företagen måste betala till copysweden direkt
<Dynamit> spelar inge roll köper jag ifrån affär inom EU slipper jag skatten
<realubot> Det kanske är det största problemen för fraktavgiften gör ganska mycket på priset på ett USB-minne.
<realubot> Dynamit: Inte enligt Copyswede.
<Dynamit> enligt EU lag gör jag det
<realubot> Avgiften gäller butiker i utlandet som säljer till den sv. marknaden också.
<realubot> Det påstår Copyswede i.a.f.
<Dynamit> varför slipper jag då skatten om jag beställer DvD-skivor ifrån utlandet för då?
<Dynamit> att jag ens diskuterar med en bot
<realubot> Ja, man tycker ju att Copyswedes avgift bord bryta mot någon konkurrensregel i EU.
<Silasle> Verkade ju inte gälla med CD,DVD utomlands
<Dynamit> realubot är som det verkar på namnet bot s"han ska ju bara vara tyst enligt mig
<realubot> Jo, avgiften gäller nog CD/DVD också. Det är väl därför CD/DVD är relativt dyrt i Sverige jämfört med om man köper i utlandet.
<realubot> CD-R/DVD-R så såklart.
<realubot> *då såklart
<Dynamit> förstår du vad jag menar Silasle?
<Silasle> Dynamit: Va
<Silasle> Vad sa du till mig?
<realubot> Dynamit: Har du någon källa på att EU sätter stopp för Copyswedes avgift?
<Dynamit>  realubot är som det verkar på namnet bot han ska ju bara vara tyst enligt mig
<Dynamit> om du förstår vad jag menar
<Silasle> Aha, jag förväxlade realubot med att vara en riktig bot i början ;)
<Silasle> realubot: Då beställer man från en affär som har fraktfri leverans. Typ amazon, och lägre skatt betalar man då också :D
<realubot> Dynamit: Källa på att EU stoppar Copyswedes rätt att ta ut kassettersättning på hårddiskar som importeras från utlandet?
<Dynamit> hur ska dem tvinga mig betala skatt
<Dynamit> ?
<realubot> Det är inget svar på min fråga. Dessutom är det inte en skatt utan en avgift.
<Dynamit> känner folk i skattefri länder som kan skicka sakerna till mig som gåva
<Dynamit> så avgift kan dem kyssa mig i röven efter
<Dynamit> och nu ska jag fortsätta se på Sons Of Anarchy
<Silasle> Skattefria länder i EU? Finns det?
<Silasle> Eller pratar ni om länder som inte har avgifter på lagringsmedia?
<Screedo> Har SOA börjat sända S04?
<realubot> "Copyswede administrerar det svenska systemet för privatkopieringsersättning, på uppdrag av sina medlemsorganisationer och i enlighet med svensk lag och bakomliggande EU-direktiv. Enligt lagen om privatkopieringsersättning (kassettersättning före 1999) ska alla aktörer som importerar eller tillverkar lagringsmedia för ljud eller rörliga bilder registrera sig hos och betala privatkopieringsersättning till
<realubot> Så säger Wikipedia om Copyswede.
<Silasle> De blev ju rätt så utskällda av Inet.se och komplett.se ;)
<Silasle> "kopieringsavgiften [ska] även gälla utländska butiker som vänder sig till svenska konsumenter." Men förhoppningsvis inte de som mest säljer till andra länder. Får man hoppas på iallafall
<jo-erlend> hei. Jeg skulle gjerne ha funnet en svensk ordbok. Det hender at jeg lurer på noen ord. Finnes det en fri en på webben, kanskje av samme typen som ordbok.no?
<Silasle> http://translate.google.com fungerar väl alltid
<Screedo> Det som stör mig med den avgiften är att jag betalar pengar till artister och får inte kringå kopieringsskyddet för att kopiera deras material, men fortfarande betalar jag en avgift till dem.
<realubot> Silasle: Det är möjligt att du har rätt där. Att t.ex. Pixmania har övriga Europa som marknad och därför i praktiken inte kommer att omfattas av Copyswedes avgift.
<Silasle> realubot: Pixmania har väl en svensk hemsida?
<Silasle> Då känns det som om de riktar sig mot sverige
<jo-erlend> Silasle, vel.. Jeg stoler ikke helt på google translate. Den gir meg så mange merkverdige resultater.
<Silasle> jo-erlend: Till engelska fungerar bättre än till små språk som norska :p
<jo-erlend> Silasle, det var det. :)
<realubot> jo-erlend: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordbok#Svenska_online-ordb.C3.B6cker
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ett tips bara.
<jo-erlend> men kanskje derekan hjelpe? Jeg mener å ha hørt et svensk ord for det å mase som likner på "kjeker" eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> realubot, takker :)
<realubot> Silasle: Jo, dom riktar sig till Sverige men det är ju inte deras störtsa marknad. Aja, glöm det.
<Silasle> jo-erlend: http://ordlista.se/ finns också, men översättningarna är mer värdelösa än google translate's. Och det säger en del ;)
<Markslap> http://tyda.se/
<Silasle> realubot: Vill du, eller någon annan, veta mer så är det här tre intressanta artiklar: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/14382-kopieringsavgiften-utmanas-i-domstol http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/14384-kompakt-motstand-mot-kopieringsavgiften http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/14385-copyswede-svarar-komplett-inet-och-pcb
<jo-erlend> Markslap, den der var jo helt vill. Nord: «hva maser du om» Svensk: «hävningsrätten» :)
<jo-erlend> Norsk, mente jeg å skrive.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Hvad gjør du på?
<Markslap> Enda jag kan säga på norska typ.
<jo-erlend> vel.. Vi sier egentlig "hva gjør du?" :)
<Markslap> ah :)
<Markslap> Jag pratade mycket med en flicka från Bergen.
<jo-erlend> "hva gjør du på", blir litt som når folk sier "where are you at" på engelsk. "på" og "at" er uvaner.
<Silasle> De här tre meningarna har google translate översatt perfekt :)
<realubot> Silasle: Jag har läst länkarna.
<realubot> Markslap: Tyda är inte gratis?
<jo-erlend> går det an å si "vad käkar du om?" i betydningen at du maser?
<Silasle> realubot: OK :)
<Markslap> Vad jag vet ska sen vara det.
<realubot> Nej, den var det förr tror jag. Dom har en limit nu.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> Hm. "Gratis (för privat bruk och undervisning)"
<realubot> Jag har för mig att jag har fått upp ett meddelande när jag har använt tyda där det har stått att jag inte få slå upp mer än x ord/månad.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad som gäller nu.
<Silasle> På sweclockers har ett mindre uppror startat i forumet och moderatorerna har fullt upp med diverse saker som copysweden har kallats ;) Sånt här har man inte sett på länge  :p
<realubot> Jag tycker annars att den här är ganska bra för att översätta mellan sv. och eng.: http://www.ord.se/oversattning/engelska/
<turnmike> jo-erlend: JAAA FOEER FAAAAAAAEN! SKIT NO I DEN GRAMMATIK OG SPIS LID FLOEDE!
<jo-erlend> :)
<turnmike> Danska låter så kul. :S
<turnmike> Såg ett program på SVT som heter "Genialt eller galet".
<jo-erlend> det er veldig lett å lese dansk, men det er grusomt vanskelig å forstå når de snakker. :)
<Markslap> Vissa typer av norska kan vara svårt att förstå också.
<turnmike> jo-erlend: Tycker du det fast du själv är dansk?
<Markslap> Men danska kan jag ikkje förstå.
<Markslap> turnmike: Han är ju norsk.
<turnmike> !
<jo-erlend> jeg er nrosk :)
<Markslap> Ser du inte det? :P
<turnmike> SÃ¥g ut som danska...
<jo-erlend> norsk til og med :)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Det där är ikkje danska.
<Markslap> Big difference.
<turnmike> "det er veldig lett å lese dansk, men det er grusomt vanskelig å forstå når de snakker" ser väldigt danskt ut. Och jag brukar kunna tella them apart.
<haffe> turnmike: Det er meget nemt at forstå dansk.
<Markslap> Det ser inte ut som ganska någonstans.
<Markslap> danska*
<Markslap> :>
<turnmike> "vanskelig" kanske inte låter danskt...
<turnmike> Trots att jag kollat upp det 10 000 gånger eller så kommer jag ALDRIG ihåg vad "akkurat" betyder.
<Markslap> "det er meget nemt at læse dansk, men det er forfærdeligt svært at forstå, når de taler"
<jo-erlend> "presis"
<Markslap> Det där är danska.
<Markslap> turnmike: Precis, betyder det. :P
<turnmike> ;S
<turnmike> "accurate"
<Markslap> Accurate
<Markslap> Precis
<turnmike> Norrmän använder det ordet så ofta, dock...
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Ja genau.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> På tyska (genau är då precis).
<turnmike> Varför är svenska så enkelt att förstå för både norrmän och danskar?
<turnmike> Är svenska "bättre" rent språktekniskt?
<Markslap> Norrmän har ofta svenska barnprogram.
<jo-erlend> dansk og norsk er veldig like språk av naturlige årsaker. Men vi har mer med svensker å gjøre. Det kan ha noe med det å gjøre.
<turnmike> Varför då naturliga orsaker? De sitter inte ens ihop.
<turnmike> Danska borde vara mycket mer likt tyska.
<jo-erlend> bokmål er det dominerende språket i Norge og det er i prinsippet dansk.
<jo-erlend> jeg vil tro at dere har vanskeligere med å forstå nynorsk.
<Peyam> nu har man köpt en jacka iaf.. ska köpa den andra ocks
<Markslap> Nynorsk är ju mer fucked up.
<Markslap> :)
<jo-erlend> Markslap, det er jeg enig med deg i :)
<Markslap> :)
<turnmike> Aldrig fattat skillnaden mellan "bokmål" och "nynorsk".
<turnmike> Tänker sällan på att det finns olika versioner av norska.
<turnmike> Vad är skillnaden?
<jo-erlend> turnmike, nynorsk ble konstruert for å gjenvinne det norske språket. De gikk rundt og lyttet til dialekter og lagde et språk av det. Bokmål kommer av dansk. Vi mistet jo hele språket under pesten.
<Markslap> Nynorsk var ett försök till att separera norska från svenskan och danskan.
<Markslap> För att få ett "eget" språk.
<turnmike> Vilken pest? När? Och varför?
<jo-erlend> men det er noe med sånne skiller... Fordi svensk er lettere å forstå, så er det lettere å like svensk musikk, for eksempel. Det er lettere å se svensk tv. Jeg ser aldri dansk tv eller lytter til dansk musikk.
<jo-erlend> turnmike, ingenting nylig altså. Lenge før jeg ble født. :>
<turnmike> Jag har alltid trott att alla i Norge snackar som man alltid inbillar sig att norrmän låter. Men "bokmål" låter skumt.
<haffe> turnmike: Bergendialekt är riktigt skum.
<turnmike> Jeppe på Bergen?
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> den norske språkhistorien er litt komplisert, faktisk.
<turnmike> Kan du bokmål?
<jo-erlend> det er naturlig for meg. 80-90% av nordmenn bruker det. Nynorsk er en liten minoritet.,
<haffe> Hahaha.
<turnmike> Sedan finns också Riksmål...
<jo-erlend> i praksis ikke.
<turnmike> Bokmål, nynorsk och riskmål...
<turnmike> Hjälp!
<turnmike> Är det som skånska vs. stockholmska?
<turnmike> Norge förvirrar mig. :(
<jo-erlend> riksmål er _veldig_ konservativ bokmål, sånn som de snakket for hundre år siden.
<turnmike> Snart säger ni att danmark också har en massa olika versioner.
<turnmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Norwegianmalforms.png
<jo-erlend> ja, det er ofte fjell og åser som skiller. Ellers ville nynorsk antakelig ha vært visket ut forlengst.
<jo-erlend> File:Norwegianmalforms.png <-- malform? :)
<turnmike> :S
<jo-erlend> det der må ha vært gjort av en nordmann som ikke er altfor god i engelsk :)
<turnmike> jo-erlend: Ja, det må no det, jo.
<turnmike> jo-erlend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAP-81kOXg4
<turnmike> Antar att du hört den för länge sedan, men ändå.
<turnmike> jo-erlend: Den norska kvinnan i den busringningen pratar nynorsk, eller hur?
<jo-erlend> turnmike, hun snakker bokmål.
<turnmike> Jaså?
 * turnmike är nu ytterst förvirrad.
<jo-erlend> skal se om jeg finner noe god nynorsk :)
<turnmike> jo-erlend: Det finns minst en till busringning där de pratar mycket mer med en norsk. Men jag kan inte hitta den nu. :(
<EAG> nån som kan förklara varför 1/3 identiska diskar får en annan storlek i partitioneringsverktyget i installationen?
<EAG> när man skapar partitioner...
<EAG> jag blir fan tokig snart
<turnmike> EAG: Skapades på olika sätt?
<EAG> nej
<turnmike> Har egentligen inte samma storlek?
<EAG> identiska diskar
<EAG> samma antal cylindrar osv osv
<turnmike> Typisk "slå huvudet i bordet/väggen av frustration"-problem.
<turnmike> Trodde bara jag råkade ut för sådant där.
<EAG> nyss skapade jag tre st partitioner i fdisk och verkligen kontrollerade att alla fanns o hade rätt storlek
<turnmike> Kan det finnas något "ovanför" fdisk som ändrats?
<EAG> stoppar in dem i datorn igen och startar upp installationen... och då hittas bara en disk korrekt med tre partitioner *suck*
<turnmike> Hur stor är skillnaden?
<turnmike> 1 kB eller 100 MB?
<EAG> 0.8 MB
<EAG> jag ska göra en raid-setup så de måste vara likadana
<turnmike> 0.8 MB är litet nog för att möjligen kunna vara någon slags "gömd" partition eller grejs.
<EAG> när jag skapar partitionerna i installationsverktyget i alternateskivan så blir det så dör
<EAG> det finns inga gömda partitioner
<turnmike> Kanske installationsverktyget som av någon anledning inte klarar av att läsa av den?
<turnmike> Vet inte vad som hänt innan med hårddiskarna...
<jo-erlend> turnmike, hun her snakker god nynorsk, før hun får hosteanfall: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N2lPxgliFQ&html5=True
<turnmike> Hmm.
<turnmike> Låter märkligt.
<turnmike> Blanding av danska, norska och holländska. :S
<jo-erlend> turnmike, dette er forsåvidt også bokmål, men trønderdialekt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xb41l5x4f4&html5=True
<einand> vad är det rolga med klippet?
<turnmike> Helt oförståeligt :P
<jo-erlend> einand, fra meg? Trøndere er kjent for å til tider snakke totalt uforståelig. Hun går bevisst inn for å snakke ubegripelig trøndersk.
<EAG> jahapps då var disken återigen en "GPT" i fdisk
<jo-erlend> turnmike, hun som hoster også?
<EAG> vad händer...
<turnmike> jo-erlend: Nej, men hon i andra klippet.
<einand> jag förstod henne, förutom hostan
<turnmike> "Kebabnorsk" :S
<jo-erlend> turnmike, jeg klarer bare _såvidt_ å forstå.
<Philip5> spacebug-: vet du om patchen finns tillgänglig?
<turnmike> jo-erlend: Vet du om detta är fejk eller riktigt? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnRAIYtAGdU
<turnmike> Jag utgår från att blondinen ombetts att spela dum.
<turnmike> För man kan inte vara SÅ sjukt ovillig att förstå någonting...
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Hej. vet du att dom skulle ha 600 kr för en basiclins här. Otroligt. Nästan samma kostar under 200 på nätet
<Philip5> itmannen_online: menar du filter?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Japp
<Philip5> itmannen_online: fast det är stor skillnad på pris och kvalitet mellan olika tillverkare
<Philip5> om det nu inte var så att de erbjöd olika
<Peyam_> fan
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Inte undra på att folk inte kan stödja dom lokala hur mycket som helst. Nä dom erbjöd bara en sort
<Peyam_> snubben kan inte ens engelska.
<Peyam_> jag skriver " please send as a gift with a low value. I pay you on paypal.  send me the invoice"
<Peyam_> Han skriver " we accept paypal"
<Philip5> itmannen_online: så brukar det kunna vara. däremot så är de billigaste för runt 200 kr inte lika bra som de dyrare. blir lättare repiga och kan ha lite skiftningar i filtret om man har otur och så
<Peyam_> och jag skriver " would you send it as a gift ?"
<Peyam_> han säger" we accept paypal..
<Peyam_> pucko
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jo det förstår jag. Men jag vill inte kasta up för mycket på något som jag kommer att använda bara några gånger
<Philip5> itmannen_online: nä beställ ett billigt för att testa. om du sedan använder det mycket kanske du vill lägga pengar på ett bättre senare
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Helt rätt. Det var nog lite så jag tänkte. Testa först om det är någon mening med ett bättre. 150-200 går ju bra att förlora :)
<x_link> Om ni inte har sett denna:
<x_link> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEOkoQSR_is
<x_link> Apa som skjuter vapen hehe, galen apa.
<itmannen_online> Talibanapa ?
<turnmike> Säkert fejk som allt annat.
<Philip5> itmannen_online: jepp
<Philip5> itmannen_online: jag var varit runt på fotofestival idag :)
<itmannen_online> turnmike,  Som hos fruntimmer menar du ? :D
<Philip5> itmannen_online: och ska kolla mer imorgon
<turnmike> :S
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Låter trevligt. vad hade ni för er där då ?
<Philip5> itmannen_online: http://www.uppsalafotofestival.se
<Philip5> itmannen_online: var runt och kollade på en massa fotoutställningar, studio och snackade foto
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jisses vad mycket att kolla runt på
<Philip5> itmannen_online: om du bor i närheten borde du åka in och kolla runt
<Philip5> itmannen_online: det är mest mellan avancerade amatörer till mindre kända proffs som ställer ut
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  ja det är nästan nästgårds. bara 110 mil :D
<Philip5> hehe, kör du på en lunchrast ;)
<Philip5> testade 2 objektiv till min kamera också
<Philip5> men blev inte så mycket klokare
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  ja vi norrlänningar är inte bagna. Loyden du vet :D
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> har inte gått igenom alla mina testbilder med objektiven än bara
<haffe_> Baha.
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Var det något special objektiv ?
<haffe_> Jag försöker lira lite CoH och det bara kräks på mig.
<Philip5> haffe_: CoH är askul
<Philip5> funkar bra i wine också
<Philip5> itmannen_online: ett 50mm/f1.4 och ett 60mm/2.8 macro
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Hm så du kan inte låta bli windows fusk. Fyyy
<haffe_> Philip5: Jag tror att det är mitt grafikkort som inte fungerar så bra med CoH.
<EAG> finns nån vits med att köra btrfs egentligen som privatperson för lite lagring
<Philip5> haffe_: vad har du för kort?
<itmannen_online> EAG,  Ingen vits alls
<haffe_> Philip5: Quadro 540
<Philip5> itmannen_online: är ett windowsspel jag kör på linux med wine för att slippa köra windows
<Peyam_> EAG:  japp kostar mindre
<Philip5> haffe_: borde väl funka?? vad har du för drivisar till det?
<haffe_> Philip5: Just nu testar jag i windows 7.
<EAG> Philip5: nu blir du nog glad.. jag är på väg till den mörka sidan nu
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Jo jag förstår det. Spel är för mig helt främmande
<Philip5> EAG: du menar till kde och framtiden??
<Numn> någon som kan mkt om wine?
<Philip5> Numn: kanske räcker med att kunna det du undrar över??
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Gooogle är ganska duktig :)
<Philip5> itmannen_online: CoH är ett andra världskrigsspel som realtidsstrategi
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ok. Låter väldigt spännande . Hm :D
<EAG> Philip5: ja :)
<Philip5> EAG: men har inte du kört det tidigare och velat lite fram och tillbaka?
<EAG> Philip5: nja.. det är nog 6-7 år sen jag körde kde
<EAG> jag har varit gnome troget
<Philip5> aha, men kde 4.7 är riktigt najs
<Numn> vill kunna installera om windows på min dator som jag ska ha ubuntu brevid.. och jag hittar inget program liknande som wintoflash till linux. för att min dator har inget cd enhet :/
<itmannen_online> Vad är den stora skillnaden mellan gnome och kde ?
<EAG> ja det verkar ju riktigt fint
<Peyam> !bing " ser på  Battle Los Angeles"
<ubot2> Peyam: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Svär inte i Guds hus
<Peyam> !pong " Ser på battle Los Angeles
<ubot2> Peyam: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Numn> haha, jag har inte svurit!?
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Jo klart och tydligt skrev du ordet som börjar på W
<CasperN> the W-word!
<Philip5> itmannen_online: stora skillnaden är väl dels att de ser lite olika ut och har lite olika filosofi om hur utseende ska vara. under ytan så använder de olika ramverk med tekniker
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ok. jag får väl köra igång en VM och testa vid tillfälla
<Numn> itmannen_online, haha.. vindows då?
<Philip5> itmannen_online: http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/screenshots/general-desktop.png
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Rätt :D
<Philip5> itmannen_online: gnomekritiker brukar säga att det ser för mycket ut som windows 7
<turnmike> Usch.
<turnmike> Känns otroligt "open source".
<Philip5> haffe_: har du expensionerna till CoH också?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  ja inte vet jag. har ingen större erfarenhet av sjuan. Förutom när jag måste hjälpa folk som har det
<turnmike> Om KDE ser ut som den där skärmdumpen är det verkligen ett bevis på att FOSS-snubbar har noll smak.
<Numn> haha har ingen aning hur jag ska ta mig till
<itmannen_online> Ursäkta en kanske dum fråga. vad är FOSS ?
<Philip5> free open source software
<Markslap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOSS
<itmannen_online> Ja visst ja. ursäkta en gammal man :)
<Unk1> nice med it man online
<itmannen_online> :) Tackar
<Unk1> <3
<Unk1> mer it män
<itmannen_online> På tal om spel. jag har faktiskt köpt ett spel 1995. men dåtidenS värsta styrspak. Det var intressant en vecka. Sen bleb jag less :D
<Unk1> runescape
<itmannen_online> Det var MS Flight Simulator. Jag fick aldrig upp planen från backen :)
<Philip5> hehe
<CasperN> synd att de skrotade den serien :(
<CasperN> får väl samtidigt vara jätteglad för det, det ger x-plane fler kunder, vilket gynnar linux simgamers, med x-plane 10 kommer det bli ett gigantiskt lyft för simfanatiker som vill hålla sig i linux
<itmannen_online> Nä undrar om jag skulle ta och grotta ned mig i lite scriptkollande. Ett sant fredagsnöje :)
<itmannen_online> Alla andra dagar också iof :)
<CasperN> någon som är duktig på bluetooth gpser här? kämpar med att få en att fungera i 10.10, jag fick den att funka felfritt på en annan linuxdator, men samma metod verkar inte fungera nu
<Numn> vilken skillnad det skulle bli om linux m$ slöt ihop :']
<Philip5> Numn: hemsk tanke
<itmannen_online> Gud förbjude detta
<Numn> haha, såg ni videon med tårt.. va nån nyhet på idg
<turnmike> Run escape?
<itmannen_online> See you folks. och händerna på täcket när det är sovdags
<Numn> haha what?
<Hardwell> Då var inne här igen!
<turnmike> CasperN: De "skrotar" väl inte den... bara byter namn till Microsoft Flight.
<CasperN> turnmike: nej, de skrotade det
<CasperN> de la ned hela teamet bakom serien, skrota studion, det nya är ingen simulator, och helt andra utvecklare
<turnmike> Happ. Låter väldigt konstigt.
<turnmike> Eftersom det är den längsta spelserie någonsin vad jag vet.
<CasperN> igentligen rätt, för motorn var inte alls lika avancerad som x-planes, men grafiken och alla addons var ju köpargumentet för ms flightsim
<CasperN> vilket förmodligen ändras kraftigt när x-plane 10 släpps
<turnmike> Inte alls lika avancerad? Trodde att de utbildade och tränade riktiga piloter med den där.
<turnmike> Jag körde med alla inställningarna på enklaste att styra/minst realistiskt och kan knappt svänga utan att krascha.
<Numn> nån som kört wintoflash i linux.. strular det?
<turnmike> Alla plan förutom de stora jetplanen är helt omöjliga att styra.
<turnmike> För att inte tala om när man har på svåraste kontrollerna/mest realistiskt.
<turnmike> Helikoptern ska vi inte ens prata om.
<CasperN> grejen är att ms-flightsim inte var fysiskt korrekt, hur man nu förklarar det
<CasperN> men ja, det är avancerat, men ändå inte tillräckligt för de som verkligen vill ha realism
<turnmike> Eh...
<CasperN> sedan finns det tusentals plugins att köpa till msflightsim som bygger om spelet totalt
<turnmike> Trodde det var hela grejen med produkten.
<turnmike> Att den verkligen var som ett riktigt plan.
<CasperN> och dessa kostar ofta bra mycket mer än själva motorn
<turnmike> Tusentals?
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> tusentals
<turnmike> Vad i helvete?
<Numn> vad vänligt att stäng av tillämpningar kan använda denna enhet och tryck försök igen? jag förstår inte? :S
<turnmike> Du menar väl ändå tiotals?
<speedxcore> finns en förening i årsta som köpt in riktiga plan från försvaret och byggt simulatorer av =)
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> tusentals
<CasperN> inte av MS
<CasperN> utan av andra företag
<turnmike> Vadå för plugins?
<CasperN> det finns skitmånga företag som enbart jobbar med MS flightsim moduler
<CasperN> flygplan, världar, väderrenderings motorer
<turnmike> speedxcore: Finns ju inga krigsplan i det?
<CasperN> kontrollsystem
<CasperN> kontroller
<CasperN> allt
<turnmike> Varför gör de inte en egen produkt i så fall?
<CasperN> för svårt förmodligen
<CasperN> samma sak med x-plane
<turnmike> Men de kan göra "väderrenderings motorer"?
<CasperN> det är inte grundspelet som blir slutprodukten
<turnmike> Låter väldigt mysko.
<CasperN> ja
<turnmike> Och trots allt detta slutar MS sälja/utveckla produkten?
<turnmike> Och gör en arkadskjutare?
<CasperN> men tänk på hur många år det ligger bakom bara ms flightsim
<CasperN> tänk på han som är huvudutvecklare för x-plane
<CasperN> han har hållit på i över 20 år
<turnmike> Fattar inte hur han kan göra saker gratis.
<CasperN> och innan dess och undertiden har han spenderat bra mycket tid hos NASA och deras labb
<CasperN> gör han ju inte
<CasperN> x-plane kostar
<turnmike> Jaså?
<turnmike> Trodde det var Linux-gratisskit.
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> men det finns för linux
<speedxcore> nånstans väljer väl folk yrke för att det är kul också. Just flygsim känns som en så begränsad marknad.
<CasperN> men rätt inpututrustning är det den enda FAA licenserade flygsimen man kan köpa privat
<Numn> cmon.. ingen fungerar för mig :/
<CasperN> att flygskoler använders sims, är mest för att visa grundläggande saker, tex, varflr det är viktigt att ha rätt AoA, fart osv
<CasperN> men det kan man ju lika gärna visa med ett pappersflygplan :)
<CasperN> x-plane vinner iaf pga att det har en mycket mer korrekt fluidberäkning av lufttryck
<CasperN> tror inte ens att MS flightsim hade det
<CasperN> utan mer en massa vilkor för beetende som skulle begränsa saker
<turnmike> speedxcore: Ja, men det är skillnad på att välja yrke och att idka välgörenhet.
<turnmike> Ofta gör de även skada på andra företags produkter.
<Peyam> Battle in Los angels
<turnmike> ?
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<Philip5> go kväll
<DrGrov> Vad händer här inatt då?
<Philip5> fredagslugnet har lagt sig lite
<DrGrov> Hej Philip5. Läget? Hörde du har en bra repo, fungerar den i 10.04 också?
<DrGrov> Vilket fredagslugn? Vad är det för fasoner? Hela veckan lång bara mecka, mecka och mecka och sedan igen mecka :)
<DrGrov> Philip5: Tydligen passar inte din repo för 10.04?
<Peyam> Fan
<Peyam> nu tror snubben att jag driver med honom
<Peyam> vill bara örfila honom
<propus> ?
<DrGrov> ??
<Philip5> DrGrov: jo den passar men den är inte lika uppdaterad
<DrGrov> Philip5: Ok, trevligt. Skall adda den och hoppas på det bästa.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Hur får jag enkelt tag på vad som finns där specifikt?
<Philip5> kollar på min launchpadsida
<DrGrov> Philip5: Typ en slags lista över vad som finns där? Kan du ge PPA addressen direkt?
<Philip5> se topic
<DrGrov> Ok, will do.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Har lite svårt att förstå hur jag får in PPAn dock. Eventuellt lite för trött denna tid idag.
<propus> Peyam: löst ditt problem med xbmc?
<Peyam> wazap
<propus> not much.
<peyam> hi again
<peyam> neee
<peyam> tror jag ska sova
<peyam> gonatt
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-20
<realubot> Vad gillar ni mitt skrivbord då? http://i.solidfiles.net/81672.png
<maxjezy> realubot, awesome
<realubot> maxjezy: :)
<rikard> Försöker finns det nått sätt att skapa mappar med under mappar via terminalen när man använder "mkdir" ?
<realubot> rikard: Jag tror du måste göra det i två steg.
<rikard> aha
<realubot> mkdir dir1 && mkdir dir1/dir2
<rikard> skulle under testade mkdir dir1/dir2 men det funkade inte fick bare ett fel meddelande att mapparn inte fanns
<realubot> rikard: Du måste ju skapa dir1 först med mkdir dir1
<rikard> ja så mycket vet jag
<realubot> Därefter skapar du dir2 med mkdir dir1/dir2
<rikard> aha
<realubot> rikard: Det här fungerar ju: mkdir dir1 && mkdir dir1/dir2
<realubot> rikard: Om du ska skapa många kataloger så går det ju att automatisera lägga kommandona i ett skript.
<rikard> aha det det under lättar lite att inte behöva anvönda cd mellan jag skapt en map
<realubot> rikard: Du behöver aldrig använda cd om du anger den relativa sökvägen från där du står.
<rikard> är inte så där jätte inne på skrip ännu. har precis installerat ubuntu
<rikard> aha
<realubot> Skapar du dir1 så hamnar den i din hemkatalog och då skapar du dir2 med mkdir dir1/dir2 eller mkdir /home/rikard/dir1/dir2
<coobra> http://www.techonthenet.com/unix/basic/mkdir.php
<rikard> fan finns så mycket nytt att lära sig
<coobra> varför kör du linux ?
<realubot> Det sista är en absolut sökväg medan dir1/dir2 är en relativ sökväg som fungerar om du står i din Hemkatalog vilket är standard när du startar Terminalen.
<coobra> med ubuntu är det lätt men tar lite tid att lära sig allt :D
<rikard> vart så enormt trött på alla buggar i windwos. samt att jag behövde lära mig nått nytt
<coobra> heh
<coobra> bra val
<coobra> ;D
<rikard> så jag har sutti med terminalen i 2 dagar nu.
<coobra> bra
<coobra> vist är det trevligt
<rikard> japp det är det
<realubot> Det finns egentligen bara enda bra anledning att använda Linux och det är för att systemet är fritt.
<realubot> Det finns massor av buggar i Ubuntu också.
<realubot> Den enda fördelen med Linux är att man har möjlighet att sätta sig in i systemen och konfigurera det så det passar ens behov.
<realubot> Windows får man acceptera som det är eller strunta i det.
<coobra> sovit ?
<realubot> Va?
<rikard> sova ??
<rikard> måste man det när man kan leka med en terminal
<realubot> coobra: Vad snackar du om?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> annars kan det bli jävligt skumt i terminalen
<realubot> rikard: Du kan alltså använda det här kommandot för att skapa kataloger OCH underkataloger: mkdir -p dir1/dir2
<realubot> då skapas dir1 och den inte redan finns.
<rikard> ja tesade det nu riktigt nice. en dum fråga till, via terminalen så står man i home katalogen. Finns det nått sätta att komma åt T.ex file system eller network ?
<coobra> huh
<realubot> rikard: Vad menar du?
<coobra> på vilket vis  ?
<realubot> rikard: Du kommer åt vilken katalog du vill men ibland måste du använda sudo för att komma åt filer som root äger.
<rikard> realubot: skriver jag ls så ser jag bara katalogeren i home/rikard jag kommer inte åt mappen filesystem via terminalen
<realubot> rikard: ls /
<realubot> eller ännu bättre: ls -l /
<rikard> ohh
<realubot> ls -l /etc/X11
<realubot> för att lista innehållet i /etc/X11 o.s.v.
<realubot> Däremot är det inte säkert att du får "röra" filerna utan att använda sudo framför kommandot eftersom root äger filerna under / och då måste du använda superuser-do för att din användare ska få administratörsrättigheter.
<realubot> rikard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> rikard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<realubot> rikard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rikard> har lite mer läsning nu då tack
<realubot> Bokmärk dom tre länkarna och läs när du har lust. Dom är väldigt grundläggande för att hantera filer i Terminalen.
<realubot> rikard: Ett annat tips är manual pages, t.ex.: man ls
<realubot> Avsluta man-sidan med Q.
<realubot> man ls
<realubot> man cp
<realubot> man mkdir
<realubot> o.s.v.
<realubot> manualsidorna till olika kommandon innehåller mycket information.
<realubot> coobra: Eller vad säger du?
<Screedo> Någon som är vaken och skulle kunna besvara någon fråga angående samba och raid på ubuntu 10.10?
<Screedo> god morgon förresten :)
<itmannen_online> Godmorgon cruel world
<realubot> God morgon itmannen_online.
<Screedo> jag håller på att konfigurera samba och rättigheter, följer en guide på youtube, han installerar ett program som heter acl som gör att man kan ändra rättigheter på användare enkelt, men han ändrar i filen /etc/fstab och på sin hårddisk, "UUID=XXXX / ext3 relatime.erro$..." till "UUID=XXXX / ext3 relatime.acl.erro$..." men han använder ubuntu 9.04 och jag har 10.10, så min ser
<Screedo> ut "UUID.... ext4 Errors=remount-ro 0.." och så har jag 3st raider i min dator.
<itmannen_online> Fast egentligen är det kanske inte morgon :) Blev för sent inatt...igen
<Screedo> jag förmodar att jag skall ändra i den partitionen som inte har något namn, utan den första, men det ser inte likadant ut i strängen. Någon som har en ide/förklaring?
<Dynamit> vad dött det är överallt tur att Broward County inte låter busarna sova allt förlänge, så det händer någonting
<Screedo> ingen som har något förslag?
<Dynamit> Sorry jag ändrar inte i samba jag låter det vara standard inställningarna då det funkar bra för mig
<Screedo> men hur får du då den att ändra rättigheter? så du får read/write rättigheter på usern?
<Screedo> som det är nu kan jag mounta raiden i windows men jag har ingen åtkomst till den alls.
<Dynamit> Jasså du menar åt det hållet där håller jag inte alls på jag kör Ubuntu på bärbara så jag behöver inge tillgång till linux maskinen bara ifrån
<Screedo> ok
<Dynamit> och servern jag har som kör Linux anv. jag ftp och ssh för att styra
<Screedo> jag har satt upp en ubuntu maskin som skall stå som fil server
<Screedo> så har 3 olika raider partitioner på den.
<Screedo> raid*
<Dynamit> förstår det
<Screedo> nu skall alla windows klienter få åtkomst till de olika mapparna osv.
<Dynamit> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<Dynamit> kan det vara något
<Dynamit> visserligen till Ubuntu Server
<Screedo> den har jag kollat på
<Screedo> följer denna guide. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9aLvoH4-BQ riktigt bra, förutom att det skiljer sig i fstab filen nu, och man vill ju inte pilla hur som helst när man är ny.
<Dynamit> vilken Linux distb. är det du kör
<Screedo> 6.06 in i videon.
<Dynamit> har missat det
<Screedo> 10.10
<Dynamit> av vad
<Screedo> Ubuntu
<Dynamit> det finns x antal linux distb.
<Dynamit> ok
<Screedo> 9.04 i videon.
<Dynamit> distb. = distubtioner
<Dynamit> så det innefattar RedHat, Slackware, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu etc. etc. etc. etc.
<Screedo> ok
<Dynamit> dessutom vilken Ubuntu
<Dynamit> ?
<Screedo> jag kör 10.10
<Dynamit> server edition Ubuntu Desktop
<Screedo> desktop
<Dynamit> men herre gud
<Screedo> ?
<Dynamit> finns olika verisoner av ubuntu
<Dynamit> men jag fick ju veta nu
<Dynamit> ser Win datorerna datorn?
<Screedo> Det är väldigt snällt att du hjälper mig, det uppskattas, men spydigheterna undanbedes, framför allt då jag poängterat att jag är nu med ubuntu.
<Dynamit> men jag menade inte att vara spydig.
<Dynamit> jag ville veta mer exakt vilken ubuntu för det finns x antal olika verisoner av samma Ubuntu. t.ex. Desktop, Server, Studio etc.
<Screedo> jag ser datorn i nätverket, har mappat min raid men har inte åtkomst till den. är där jag står och stampar nu.
<Screedo> är bara rättigheter allt handlar om nu.
<Screedo> NU är det lunch, tillbaks om en stund.
<Dynamit> ok. missförståndet mellan dig och mig är ut rätt nu va?
<Dynamit> ok
<EAG> nån som har koll på varför installationsförloppet ständigt hänger sig på 33% vid "Creating filesystem ... ..."
<EAG> ?
<Dynamit> på vad?
<EAG> den verkar ju inte formattera ens en gång.. diskarna är lite för tysta
<Dynamit> EAG vad är det som installation hänger sig för?
<EAG> Dynamit: vad menar du?
<EAG> ubuntu
<Dynamit> tack
<Dynamit> den nyaste?
<EAG> nej 10.04 ÖTS
<EAG> LTS
<Dynamit> ok
<EAG> men det är samma jävla skit i alla versioner
<Dynamit> det är det inte
<EAG> dessutom har ingen åtgärdat att man måste ha en cd-rom inkopplad
<Dynamit> har du kollat cd-skivan
<Dynamit> med checken som finns
<Dynamit> ?
<EAG> måste varenda gång skriva i cdrom-detect/try-usb=true
<EAG> så jävla enerverande
<EAG> tänk hur svårt nybörjare har med det där
<EAG> Dynamit jo den ska funka
<Dynamit> låter skumt för jag har inte råkat ut för det, men jag tänker på vad felet kan vara
<EAG> jag har alltid det här problemet när jag ska installera på raid-partitioner
<Dynamit> så det är inte skivan i alla fall då du har kontrollerat så att hela crc stämmer
<EAG> volymer kanske man ska säga
<Dynamit> är din Raid komatibell med Ubuntu då så det inte är att du måste "programera" Ubuntu hur raid ska hanteras
<EAG> Dynamit: nej...
<EAG> blahaha bara för att jag började gnälla så blev den klar :D
<EAG> underligt
<Dynamit> hahaha
<EAG> det tog 4-5 timmar
<Dynamit> jag har riktig server som bland annat har slics när jag ska installera ESX3I måste jag ändra i en fil för att den ska hitta Hdd
<Dynamit> så var därför mina tankar kom tänka på raid funktionen
<EAG> Dynamit: nej, kolla upp det där med software raid i ubuntus installtion. det är ganska smidigt
<Dynamit> ESX3I är inte riktig samma sak
<EAG> mjukvaruraid är bara att tuta o köra typ
<Dynamit> VMware ESX is an enterprise-level computer virtualization
<Dynamit> så det är inte riktig samma sak som Ubuntu
<Dynamit> eller ens i närheten då ESX är gjort för att anv. på riktiga servrar för att hantera virtulla datorer
<Dynamit> jag startar den sedan loggar jag in och har virtuella datorer som jag kan styra och göra vad jag vill utan att något kan hände med host OS så klantar jag mig i ett OS när jag är ansluten till virtuell dator i min riktiga server, så är det bara börja om från början utan att behöva ominstallera en hel fysiskt dator
<Dynamit> Hoppas allting kommer funka som du vill EAG
<Screedo> jag hade något liknande innan, med mitt asus moderkort, jag fixade min raid, sedan när jag skulle formatera så sket det sig efter ett tag, npågra timmar då, en 4x 2TB raid5. Jag bytade moderkort, verkade som om det var mitt moderkort som inte klarade 2tb diskar. Kanske kunde fungerat med en bios uppdatering.
<Screedo> asus p4p800 kort.
<Dynamit> Kan vara det
<Dynamit> Själv har man för lite ström i PSU för att kunna anv. stora datorn som står i rummet mitt
<Dynamit> Screedo har du läst pm jag skickade?
<Screedo> nä, har ett pm script som jag använder, så har inte sett ditt pm, den har auto ignore pm's om jag inte väljer ett alternativ inom en viss tid. Länge sedan du skickade det?
<Dynamit> 11:53
<Screedo> Jo, det är lugnt.
<Dynamit> Det underlättare ju att hjälpa om man får veta det man försöker få fram
<Dynamit> så igen jag ber om ursäkt för missförstånd
<Screedo> jo, helt klart, men tänk på att du tänker på ett sätt och, oftast när det är nybörjar saker så tänker man inte på uppenbara saker, men som inte är uppenbart för den andra.
<Screedo> men nu måste jag hitta någon lösning på mitt problem.
<Dynamit> ungefär som att GUI har blivit misstolkat när jag har hjälpt folk att dem ska söka efter det när GUI står för Grafic User Interface menar du
<Screedo> som nybörjare så blir man ju gråhårig när mitt inte ser ut som guidens :P
<Dynamit> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1060-how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu
<Dynamit> kan det vara något?
<Screedo> tackar, skall kolla, har installerat samba och sambaconfig
<Dynamit> funderar själv på att försöka mounta nätverks mapp som hdd i routern så jag kan installera mer program i den men känns lite overkill just nu ändå
<haffe_> Yes.
<haffe_> jag fick CoH att fungera till slut.
<Screedo> måste man starta om samba för att ändringarna skall gälla?
<rikard_> vlc fungera det bra till ubuntu ?
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> jag har inga problem
<Screedo> fick det att fungera nu.
<Dynamit> lyssnar på Broward County Sherrif's Office just nu via VLC
<Screedo> tack för länken, hjälpe mig, på ett annat vis.
<Dynamit> vad bra Screedo
<Screedo> jag kör freenx
<Dynamit> <--- VLC och Xbmc
<Screedo> har aldrig tyckt om vlc, det laggar som fan.
<Dynamit> är det som gäller
<Dynamit> då är det din dator
<Dynamit> har aldrig laggat för mig
<rikard_> ok
<Screedo> nä, det är vlc :)
<Dynamit> hur kommer det sig att det funkar felfritt för mig då
<EAG> prova mplayer då
<Screedo> den inbyggda remote i ubuntu är väl en vlc?
<Screedo> version av vlc, skulle det var.a
<Screedo> argh, vara.*
<Screedo> nice, får 45MB/s kär jag kopierar över till min raid, windows 2008 server --> ubuntu 10.10
<Screedo> jag provade freenas innan, fick en hastighet på 20MB/s när jag kopierade.
<Dynamit> någon sänkte anslutningen för mig
<Dynamit> men tillbaka nu
<TuVor> conky.. någon som är mer duktig än jag?
<Dynamit> på vad?
<TuVor> saken är väl att får det att fungera så länge jag inte klickar på någon ikon eller på skrivbordet överhuvud taget för då försvinner conky.!
<Dynamit> Screedo du tänkte säkert på VNC
<Dynamit> låter som något jag inte anv. Tuvor
<TuVor> ok.. =P
<Screedo> arghhm sorry, har förmycket i huvudet lol, klart jag täntek på vlc och inte vnc... sorry igen.
<Dynamit> gör inget
<Dynamit> vlc är media spelare
<Dynamit> vnc är fjärrstyrning
<Dynamit> vnc = Virtual Network Computing
<vacum> vpn
<vacum> glöm inte den
<vacum> :-)
<Dynamit> Virtual Private Network
<vacum> grattis
<vacum> :-)
<Dynamit> det kunde jag i små skolan ju
<Dynamit> Har haft dator sedan jag var 4 så var tusan om jag inte viste det
<vacum> btw. alla bör lägga in paketet sl
<Dynamit> Stockholms Lokaltrafik nej tack dem är sen nog ändå :P
<Dynamit> ;)
<vacum> alla burkar jag installerar får den
<vacum> ett måste!
<vacum> speciellt burkar till kunder
<Dynamit> Stockholms Lokaltrafik är ju också sl jag skämtade ju
<vacum> ja
<vacum> du har väll testat sl?
<vacum> under 30k
<vacum> värt att lägga in
<Dynamit> Installerar du ClamAV också och ser till att brandvägg finns
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> det har jag inte
<vacum> do it
<Dynamit> stör mig på att ClamAV säger att det är gammalt men finns inga uppdateringar vad jag kan hitta
<vacum> ok
<Dynamit> även om det inte finns kända virus till Linux så ska man ändå ha AntiVirus program
<vacum> för att vara snäll mot andra
<vacum> man kan vara smittbärare :-)
<Dynamit> hahaha min router skriker om attacker sker till eller ifrån nätverket
<Dynamit> den skickar tillbaka attacken också när den kan
<Dynamit> Så nu kan jag ställa in brandväggen också
<Dynamit> hade glömt att installera GUI att ställa in brandväggen med
<Dynamit> orkar inte hålla på i filerna
<Dynamit> Hur är det med brandväggen i Linux är det bara att jag måste ställa in portarna och program när jag behöver aktiv anslutning eller blockar den allting?
<Dynamit> förutsätt att det är standard inställningarna
<amelian> *gäsp*
<joru> Hmm... och hur ansöker jag att bli medlem i  LoCo Sverige
<joru> på forumet? vilken knapp trycker jag på? (är jag blind??)
<Dynamit> *slap* amelian så hon vaknar
<amelian> joru: du går med som medlem i locot på launchpad.
<joru> amelian: det är jag redan
<amelian> Dynamit: alltid lika trevlig...
<amelian> joru: då är du medlem i locot
<Dynamit> du gäspade så jag trodde du behövde vakna
<joru> amelian: men jag har inga skrivrättigheter på forumet loco sverige (mötesprotokoll)
<amelian> joru: kolla med Peetra
<joru> amelian: okay, tack
<amelian> joru: jag har ingen koll på hur ofta de synkar däremellan.
<Dynamit> Hur är det läget med dig då amelian?
<joru> amelian: inte jag heller - därav fråga :)
<amelian> Dynamit: bra. själv?
<joru> amelian: jag pm'ar henne, tack för hjälpen
<Dynamit> Bra
<amelian> joru: peetra är den du vill fråga iaf. :)
<Dynamit> amelia vad har du gjort idag då?
<amelia> Dynamit: ätit frukost, kollat lite på tv och myst i soffan typ. själv?
<Dynamit> Lyssnat och lyssnar på Broward County Cherrif's Office scanner
<Dynamit> och spånat runt på datorn
<Dynamit> och väntar på att min Amerikanska vän ska vakna
<Dynamit> Hon borde vakna snart
<TuVor> löste mitt problem med "own_window_type override" tydligen tvungen i nautilus.. =P
<Dynamit> sedan undrar jag varför jag inte får ställa in Webmin att starta utav sig själv
<Dynamit> det har gjort det förut
<Dynamit> men helt plötsligt har det slutat
<Dynamit> och det är inte så bra eftersom jag är webhost åt andra
<amelia> den har kanske kommit på vilken säkerhetsrisk den är och vägrar starta. :)
<Dynamit> kör inte ens med standard porten
<Dynamit> och ska vi vara sådan så är Cpanel också säkerhets risk
<Dynamit> och många web hostar anv. den också
<amelia> ja, alla sånna är säkerhetsrisker.
<amelia> men men, ligger den i rätt rc-katalog och såntdär?
<Dynamit> men gör man rätt så är det väldigt jobbigt att hitta säkerhets hål
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> den slutade auto starta rätt var det var
<Dynamit> har inte ens flyttat den
<amelia> ligger den i rc.S borde den starta.. såvida det inte är så att den försöker starta, men misslyckas..
<Dynamit> virtualmin och webmin är det jag har och dem har funkat felfritt men helt plötsligt slutade dem auto starta och jag är tvungen att starta manuellt
<Dynamit> kan inte ändra ens via web interfacet till auto start
<Dynamit> i host config stog det Ubuntu Linux 10.4.2 och det är nu Ubuntu Linux 10.4.3 borde inte vara det men kan säkert vara det
<phnom> Jisses vilken minnesgris Fx är =/
<Dynamit> debian linux står 5.0 och jag har skrivit lsb_release -a men ser inte vart jag kan se vilken Internal code det är
<Dynamit> och usermin behöver av någon andledning veta det
<Dynamit> och eftersom inte vilken OS det är stämde då det var gammal kärna så lär ju inte Internal OS code stämma heller
<peyam> hej. Ljudet på min ubuntu funkar inte
<peyam> vet ngn hur man fixar d
<cahoot> nytt probelm efter ngn manöver från din sida eller har du aldrig haft fungerande ljud på ubuntu?
<Dynamit> har du kontrollerat så volymen på
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> är på ska det vara
<phnom> peyam: Vad är det för högtalarsystem?
<peyam> phnom:  vet inte. det min dators inbyggda. jag kan se att jag höjer volymen och det lät innan när jag startar datorn
<peyam> men inte nu längre
<phnom> Har du provat att starta om?
<peyam> japp jag starta datorn för 5 minuter sen
<cahoot> vad testar du 'ljudet' med?
<peyam> youtube. radio
<phnom> peyam: Vad spelar du radion med?
<peyam> rythm
<cahoot> flash alltså, prova speaker-test -t wav -c2
<peyam> cahoot:  vad ska jag skriva i terminalen?
<phnom> peyam: Precis det han sa, "speaker-test -t wav c2"
<cahoot> -c2
<phnom> wops
<peyam> speaker-test 1.0.22
<peyam> Playback device is default
<peyam> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels
<peyam> WAV file(s)
<peyam> Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
<peyam> Buffer size range from 96 to 1048576
<peyam> Period size range from 32 to 349526
<peyam> Using max buffer size 1048576
<peyam> Periods = 4
<peyam> was set period_size = 262144
<peyam> was set buffer_size = 1048576 0 - Front Lef
<peyam> stängde av radion
<peyam> ska dra nu iaf
<peyam> batterin kmr försvina snart
<peyam> hörs
<Screedo> hmm, har problem med hastigheten i samba, windows 2008 server ---> Ubuntu 10.10 får bara 34MB/s på gigabit nätverkskort, cat6 kablar patchade med cat 5e kablar.
<Screedo> drar samba ner hastigheten så mycket? ligger 45-50MB/S windows <--> windows.
<speedxcore> jag har haft exakt samma problem
<speedxcore> samba suger som protokol
<Screedo> ok, hur lösa detta problem då?
<speedxcore> du måste köra nfs
<speedxcore> alternativt sshfs (det drar dock mkt cpu, pga att cryto inte går att stänga av)
<Screedo> någon bra guide på hur jag konfigurerar det med windows 2008, windows 7 & windows XP?
<Screedo> jag är ett hårsmån från att skita i ubuntu och dra in win 2008 på den burken också. hatar sådant här meck. :'(
<speedxcore> bra fråga. Vet inte tyvärr. Men försäkra dig om att dina diskar levererar också.
<Screedo> det gör de
<speedxcore> Screedo: en av anledningarna att jag kör ubuntu är... att nfs är mkt snabbare
<Screedo> hade en server 2003 innan.
<phnom> sshfs var no-go på windows sist jag provade, så nfs är nog det bästa
<Screedo> ok
<speedxcore> sshfs med expanddrive använder jag i produktion
<speedxcore> funkar klockrent
<speedxcore> men...   cryptot drar cpu
<speedxcore> men en snabb maskin kommer komma upp fart som utnyttjar hela gigabitet iaf
<phnom> speedxcore: Nice. Synd att jag inte har windows kvar så jag hade kunnat testa det :)
<speedxcore> phnom: både sshfs och nfs funkar ÄNNU bättre i ubuntu dock
<Screedo> kan man få win XP att fungera med nfs?
<cahoot> det verkar råda delade meningar om vilket som är snabbast, en del beror nog på hur det är konfigurerat. http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/speed.html
<speedxcore> phnom: att man bara ångestklickar runt i nåt fancy gui, utan att fatta vad som händer är väl windows servers stora nackdel.
<speedxcore> cahoot: ska läsa dom länk
<phnom> speedxcore: Dunno, aldrig kommit i kontakt med windows server.
<speedxcore> Screedo: kolla länken cahoot skickade, verkar finnas en del tips
<Screedo> jo, håller på att kolla den.
<Dynamit> Screedo Windows 2008 R2 finns officelt bara i x64
<Dynamit> men går att få Windows 7 att gå till HyperServer mode och då är det Windows 2008 Server enligt datorn så med andra ord går det i teorin få win 2008 server r2 i x86 också
<Screedo> kör ubuntu 64
<Dynamit> gör jag också
<Dynamit> men bara sa det eftersom du nämnde win 2008
<Dynamit> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS  Server edition
<Dynamit> är det jag anv.
<Dynamit> dock inte för samma saker som du försöker anv. din till
<lilleman72> asså nu får jag tuppjuck..hur fan installerar jag skrivbordet i ubuntu??
<phnom> lilleman72: "Skrivbordet" ?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> X
<lilleman72> kde lr vad det heter
<lilleman72> jag försökte att upgradera till 11.04 men kommer inte in i X
<phnom> Vad får du för felmeddelande?
<lilleman72> inget
<lilleman72> kommer inte in
<lilleman72> hittar inte kommadnot
<Dynamit> startx eller vad?
<Dynamit> hittar den inte
<lilleman72> men vad e det som standard i 11.04??
<Dynamit> gnome
<Dynamit> trigger är startx för den om jag inte minns fel
<lilleman72> apt-get install gnome
<lilleman72> e det så?
<lilleman72> det var det :p
<spacebug-> lilleman72: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<speedxcore> händer det fortfarande ibland att uppgraderingar knasar till saker?
<Dynamit> jag har inte råkat ut för det
<speedxcore> Dynamit: jag är så pass paranoid att jag aldrig uppgraderar
<speedxcore> clean install på ny disk.  =)  var 1.5år eller så
<Dynamit> det kan ställa till det i säkerheten
<speedxcore> man kan köra säkerhetsupdates
<speedxcore> menar att jag aldrig går till nästa version
<Dynamit> så om säg vlc innehåller säkerhetsbug och lösningen finns i nästa verison
<Dynamit> så tar du inte ner den
<Dynamit> ?
<speedxcore> vlc känns som att jag kan uppgradera
<Dynamit> det var ett exempel men men
<speedxcore> för mig är det en produktionsdator, kan inte ta att den plötsligt "går sönder" och jag förlorar 1arbetsdag på det
<Dynamit> varför inte köra spegling med x antals timmars mellanrum då
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> så är problemet löst
<speedxcore> ska sätta upp nåt sånt
<speedxcore> men då tar ÄNDÅ rollbacken en viss tid. =)
<speedxcore> kanske man får leva med.
<Dynamit> jag menar spegling inte att den ska packa ner grejerna
<Dynamit> nästan som raid menar jag förutom att det inte ska ske så fort en ändring sker
<speedxcore> jag förstår vad du menar...  rsynca / till ett mapp med datummärkta .tar filer typ
<speedxcore> *en mapp =)  hahaa
<Dynamit> inte så för det är packad också
<Dynamit> vet inte riktigt hur jag ska förklara
<speedxcore> du menar buppa tidigare paket?
<speedxcore> .deb paket?
<Dynamit> vi säger att du har två hdd
<speedxcore> mm
<Dynamit> du vill att ena ska spegla den andra som exakt kopia som raid men inte i real tid
<Dynamit> utan bara med x intervall
<speedxcore> mm
<speedxcore> tips på en bra setup för sånt?
<Dynamit> det är så jag menar utan att packa ner eller någonting
<speedxcore> nu förstår jag
<speedxcore> vilken metod bör man använda för att få till den speglingen?
<Dynamit> det var en ide jag hade i teorin fysiskt så har jag inte letat efter något sådant
<speedxcore> jag ser inte hur man kan få till en sån spegling enkelt på automatik
<Dynamit> cron job
<speedxcore> jo givetvis, men nu pratar vi nog 2 unmountade partitioner? för det bör väl ske så?
<speedxcore> och det är ju bootdisk man vill buppa
<Dynamit> exakt som web servrar gör sina jobb
<speedxcore> Dynamit: jag vet hur cron funkar
<Dynamit> jag bara sa det ifall att
<speedxcore> att spegla / till en unmountad disk är inte lika lätt conf
<speedxcore> kanske om man kör via iscsi, och stänger av workstationen med / ibland, så man då kan spegla disken.
<Dynamit> i teorin ser jag inte problemet med sådan spegling värre i fysiska lagen
<speedxcore> disken på san alltså
<speedxcore> Dynamit: problemet är väl att man inte bör spegla en / som används?
<Dynamit> det ska inte skrivas till den nej för då kan den missa den skrivningen
<Dynamit> det är det som jag kan komma på
<speedxcore> jag k
<speedxcore> jag skulle gärna önska en lösning likt den du beskriver. Men jag kan i mitt huvud inte komma på en enkel conf som inte kräver arbete.
<Dynamit> men gör den backup på det sättet vi pratar om så bör den skriva av sig själv när den är färdig apt-get upgrade
<Dynamit> som sagt jag har bara lekt med fantasin
<speedxcore> Dynamit: du har rätt i teorin, men i praktiken är det inte så lätt att sätta upp.
<Dynamit> själv har jag problem med att webmin inte auto startar när den datorn startar
<Dynamit> det har gjort det förr
<speedxcore> Dynamit: I en virtuellmaskin är det lätt. på ett san är det lätt
<Dynamit> men den har slutat vilja det nu
<Dynamit> har försökt ställa in den att starta men det vill inte ändra sig från no till yes
<Dynamit> dog du speedxcore?
<phnom> Någon här som har en elantech touchpad och kan förtälja hur man får synclient-inställningarna att fastna? Just nu hoppar de tillbaka till default efter en suspend.
<Dynamit> speedxcore Mia *RIP*
<Dynamit> ;P
<Dynamit> *R.I.P* ska det vara för att vara rätt
<salmiak> rest in small pieces?
<Dynamit> Rest In Piece
<salmiak> var hittar jag en inställning för att ställa in tjockleken på fönsterramarna?
<Fogge> Peace eller pieces. :P
<Dynamit> Peace om det ska vara helt rätt
<Dynamit> :P
<salmiak> det borde ju finnas tycker jag... som det nu är så är det ju bara 1 pixel tror jag vilket ju är lite i minsta laget om man vill ändra storleken på ett fönster
<phnom> salmiak: 1. Det finns ett resize-grip nere i högra hörnet. 2. Alt+mittenklick och dra.
<phnom> salmiak: Annars är nog det enda sättet att editera/byta metcity-tema
<salmiak> nu vill jag ju normalt bara ändra bredden lite snabbt..
<salmiak> oh... okej ändra i nån tema- textfil nånstanns då?
<salmiak> nån som har koll på var tema-filerna ligger?
<phnom> salmiak: /usr/share/themes
<phnom> eller ~/.themes om du har installerat de själv
<phnom> s/de/dem/
<salmiak> alt-mittenklick är ju lite ballt iofs, funkar dock inte överallt, man får inte klicka där det är en textrad verkar det.. utom firefox där hela ytan verkar fungera. lite småpilligt att hålla ner mushjulet på min mus dock
<salmiak> okej jag kollar  /usr/share/themes
<rikard_> 5
<phnom> rikard_: 4
<rikard_> phnom: 3 !
<phnom> rikard_: 2
<rikard_> dum fråga men hur kollar man ip nr från terminalen.. har bläddrat igenom dom flesta guider. (måste nästa tok missa det stycket) hahha
<EAG> skriv ifconfig
<EAG> inet addr:
<rikard_> har nog provat allt. tack
<rikard_> hahah hittade avsnittet med ip nr.. är nog fortfarande ganska insnöad med windows kommando fortfarnde.
<EAG> :)
<salmiak> hoppsan det gäller att inte skriva fel för då krashar fönsterkantritaren :-) hur startar jag den igen?
<phnom> metacity --replace
<phnom> Och det är nog inte så smart att ändra i samma tema som den använder för tillfället :P
<phnom> om du kör compiz blir det nog compiz --replace
<salmiak> iofs ganska snygt utan fönsterkanter, men lite opraktiskt -svårt att minimera och maximera, och man saknar titelraden efter tag :-)
<salmiak> aha okej
<phnom> salmiak: Jag har inga kanter, och jag klarar mig utmärkt ;)
<phnom> Fast jag kör en annan fönsterhanterare
<salmiak> aha
<Numn> någon som har någon aning om de finns ikoner bara istället text och ikoner i menyn på xubuntu?
<Haffe> Hur mycket kostar fisken?
<phnom> Haffe: Fryst eller färsk?
<Haffe> phnom: Det är första sidan i andra kapitlet.
<phnom> I instruktionsboken till vilken cykel?
<EAG> har det dykt upp nån ny bugg rörande grub och installation på raid1?
<EAG> skiten vill inte installera sig
<EAG> och gnäller bara om superfluous raid member
<salmiak> Numn: Alltså ingen text alls i start-menyn bara ikoner? hm.....
<Numn> eller tror det är toolbar de jag menar.
<salmiak> överflödig raidmedlem låter lite suspekt.... ungefär som om grub säger  "Jag ser att du har två diskar i din raid här men jag tycker att det borde räcka med bara en" ...???
<salmiak> aha.
<EAG> bah
<EAG> jag blir less...
<EAG> jag får installera om igen o prova utan spare-disk
<Haffe> Jag upptäckte att ubuntuinstallern beter sig lite intressant.
<Haffe> Den lägger alltid grub på första hårddisken.
<EAG> intresant är väl i minsta laget
<Haffe> Nåväl.
<EAG> alternate-installern är helt värdelös
<Haffe> Det är väl bara jag som kör med skumma konfigurationer.
<EAG> jag har god lust att prova fedora och se hur deras grejer fungerar
<Kurdistan> EAG: :) det är linux. testa vilken dist du vill.
<TuVor> ap app svär inte
<Numn> TuVor, det är väll ingen som har svurit? :)
<TuVor> Numn: njae men nästan. :) *fedora*
<Numn> haha, så fedora är som vindöws va?
<kodein> åsam? ja
<Kurdistan> wb Philip5 :).
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är pulseaudio installerad/aktiverad i kubuntu?
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> nice. bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> disten jag kör fick jag göra det i efterhand.
<Kurdistan> pulseaudio äger. :)
<Philip5> både och. det börjar arta sig men har varit rätt struligt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag har aldrig haft problem med pulseaudio under ubuntu
<Kurdistan> däremot vet jag att pulseaudio och kde inte dragit jämnt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kmix är inte i närheten av gnome volume controler.
<Philip5> tycker det verkar handla mer om tur om man haft problem eller inte
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nja, håller nog inte med.
<Kurdistan> pulseaudio är ju nästan som ett skal ovanför alsa
<Kurdistan> i mitt tycke gör det ljudupplevelsen betydligt bättre
<Kurdistan> :) försöker med extern mic eller annat så kommer du se utan pulseaudio är man lost
<Kurdistan> väldigt svårt få till det
<EAG> nähä det är fan fel på ubuntu
<Kurdistan> EAG: vad är fel på buntu?
<EAG> raid+lvm+grub+11.04 är åt hvete
<EAG> fan att man ska behöva kasta bort en hel dag på detta
<Kurdistan> oki. :) inte behov av varken raid eller lvm
<rikard_> ls
<Philip5> EAG: skulle inte du dra in kubuntu!
 * salmiak blir tvngen att slå upp vad lvm kan tänkas vara....
<Philip5> salmiak: jo det kan vara lite intressant läsning så det gör du rätt i
<rolfblidborg> Hej gott folk!
<rolfblidborg> Idag har vi en glad rolf i kanalen!
<Philip5> tjena
<amelia> hej hej!
<rolfblidborg> En rolf har nämnligen fått hem en ny dator
<rolfblidborg> :D
<salmiak> hm... lvm låter som det som hanterar (mjukvar-)raid i linux helt enkelt?
<salmiak> hej rolf
<rolfblidborg> salmiak: Hej du! :)
<Dynamit> rolfblindborg så roligt för dig att du fått hem en ny dator
<salmiak> vad är det för sorts dator och så som du fått/köpt/burit hem ?
<rolfblidborg> salmiak: Det är en powermac G5
<rolfblidborg> :D
<Dynamit> själv så måste man vänta innan man kan skaffa ny PSU som är tillräcklit kraftig för att klara av att ge datorn i mitt rum tillräcklit med ström
<rolfblidborg> Den är så extremt vacker att titta på, vet inte om jag vill använda den :D
<rolfblidborg> Vill bara skruva med den just nu
<rolfblidborg> Har dock ingenting att sätta in i den :/
<amelia> salmiak: lvm hanterar inte raid.. lvm är mer ett system för att kunna utöka diskar online och ta snapshots. man bygger volymgrupper man man har "partitioner" i, en volymgrupp kan spänna över flera diskar, men har inget med raid att göra.
<salmiak> rolfblidborg:  låt oss hoppas det är en dator på siodär 8GHz/64GB minne/8TBdisk/1GBgrafikminne och som låter mas 10 dB under full belastning?samt den redan är förinstallerad med linux förståss :-)
<salmiak> *max
<salmiak> amelia: aha
<salmiak> känns som jag klarar mig jättebra utan lvm då.
<rolfblidborg> salmiak: Nej, men det är två stycken 2ghz processorer och 2 gig ram :/
<rolfblidborg> men först och främst är den vacker
<rolfblidborg> Och självklart är det osx på den :)
<rolfblidborg> Fick den av en vän, den kostade ca 70 000 ny :D
<rolfblidborg> Det var ju dock några år sedan
<rolfblidborg> men den håller nog än idag :-)
<salmiak> ja att den är vacker är en viktig egenskap. men eftersom datorn står under skrivbordet ock knappast syns alls (dock hörs aldeles för mycket), så är det kanske inte den viktigaste egenskapen... :-)
<rolfblidborg> Nja, den är nog ganska tyst
<rolfblidborg> Ska inte göra något hårt jobb på den direkt
<salmiak> oj 70 lappar för en dator... shit....
<rolfblidborg> Var du sarkastisk nu?
<Haffe> rolfblidborg: Sista generations powermac med G5?
<rolfblidborg> Haffe: Tror det
<rolfblidborg> en powermac 7.2 tror jag att det var
<Haffe> De där fina maskinerna som är så varma att de måsta vattenkylas.
<Haffe> Som standard.
<salmiak> haha
<rolfblidborg> Haffe: Jasså? Får det plats vattenkylning i den?
<salmiak> jag har ingen koll på macintossmaskiner direkt men jag tyckte nog kuben var ganska ball... Appropå kylning :)
<Philip5> Haffe: har du fått ordning på CoH?
<Haffe> "Some 2.5GHz dual processor and all 2.7 dual processor and 2.5 Quads were cooled by a liquid cooling system (LCS) that consisted of a radiator, coolant pump, and heat exchangers that were bolted to the processors."
<Haffe> Philip5: Ja.
<Philip5> Haffe: då måste vi ju lira någon kväll
<Haffe> Philip5: Det var bara demot.
<Philip5> Haffe: aha, men går det inte att spela online med det ens några få banor?
<Haffe> Philip5: Jag har ingen aning.
<Haffe> Jag har inte testat.-
<Philip5> Haffe: annars är det skitbilligt nu. spelet med de två expansionerna kostar 198 kr eller så
<Haffe> Philip5: Jo, jag vet.
<Haffe> Jag tänker köpa det.
<Philip5> klart värt det
<Haffe> Det kostar 89:-
<Philip5> gillar man andra världskrig och sådana spel så är det oslagbart
<rolfblidborg> Salmiak: Ja, cuben är cool, skulle vilja ha en i bokhyllan faktiskt :-)
<Haffe> Jag vill dock skaffa ett grafikkort som gör att jag kan spela med lite bättre inställningar än allt på sämst.
<Philip5> ja det kan vara lite jobbigt kanske
<rolfblidborg> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Mac_G4_Cube_35441473.htm?ca=11&w=1
<Haffe> Jag antar att ni har sett den här http://www.kevinomura.com/microservers/cobalt/raq2/qubeandraq.JPG
<rolfblidborg> Inte superdyrt
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Jag har sett folk som moddat in mac minis i ett cubechassi.
<Haffe> Philip5: Tydligen så är paketet för 100:- utan nyckel för att spela online.
<[Spooky]> Tjena på er! Känns som 100 år sen man var här inne. ;)
<Haffe> Dags att äta middag tror jag.
<rolfblidborg> realutbot: Hejsan!
<Numn> någon som vet hur man får att HD att fungera i linux fast för en ganska klen dator.. som CoreAVC?
<Haffe> HDavkodning?
<salmiak> hej [Spooky]
<Numn> Haffe, vet inte, tänkte mig om det fanns nåt liknande eller om de fanns nåt man kunde göra?
<lilleman72> hur var det man kollade vilka portar som var öppna?
<realubot> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/spela/article13496382.ab
<realubot> Det här är väldigt intressant.
<realubot> Oj, fel kanal.
<Haffe> Numn: Vad har du för hårdvara?
<Haffe> Det finns möjligheten att du kan använda VDPAU
<Haffe> Eller XvBA
<Numn> jag har en compaq mini dator så tror du anta vad jag har :P
<realubot> lilleman72: nmap?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hej hej. Allt väl?
<Haffe> Numn: Vilken?
<[Spooky]> salmiak: Tjena! Allt bra idag?
<Haffe> Netbook?
<salmiak> jovars, det rullar på.
<realubot> Numn: Har du installerat alla codecs? ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<realubot> Numn: Det kanske inte är hårdvaran som begränsar utan att du har fel codecs för uppspelning/avkodning?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: jora, absolut! Själv? =)
<Numn> realubot, jag vet inte, men ni känner väll till CoreAVC dom hanterar HD så bra i så klen dator..
<Numn> har ni motsvarande till ubuntu?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är ok. Jag har försökt sova några timmar nu.
<realubot> Numn: Kontrollera om du har ubuntu-restricted-extras: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[Spooky]> salmiak: Nice.. ;)
<realubot> Numn: Du kör med Ubuntu eller är det du som har en specialversion av Linux på din dator?
<Numn> nah kör lubuntu just nu.
<joru> lilleman72: netstat -l --inet
<joru> lilleman72: nmap localhost
<joru> lilleman72: två alternativ
<kerouac__> var hittar jag loggarna?
<joru> kerouac__: vanligtvis i /var/log/
<Numn> realubot, ?
<Philip5> spacebug-: när du vaknar till kan du säga till. jag har patchat xspf så du kan testa innan jag laddar upp det på launchpad
<Numn> gah. man blir trött av gparted.. man kan ju inte ens formatera om en usb :S
<kerouac__> joru: jag letade egentligen efter irclogs.ubuntu.com, w3m to the rescue. :D
<[Spooky]> Vad smidigt Ubuntu har blivit sen sist jag testade det.
<kerouac__> Numn: hur kan det gå fel?
<realubot> Numn: Har du paketet lubuntu-restricted-extras installerat? Kontrollera med kommandot: apt-cache policy lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Numn> jag vet inte jag tror jag jag gör rätt men.. failar på vilket sätt jag än gör på sistone
<Numn> Installerad: (ingen)
<realubot> Numn: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Numn: Tänk på att det ska stå lubuntu-restricted-extras och inte ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Numn> hmm, tänkte ändå byta till xubuntu tror ja x]
<spacebug-> Philip5: jag är vaken
<realubot> l som i lubuntu först.
<Numn> aa
<coobra> spacebug-:  vist är låten bra
<spacebug-> coobra: mm
<realubot> Numn: Hjälper det för att video-uppspelningen ska flyta på?
<Numn> ska kolla
 * spacebug- sitter i sin ubuntu-pikétröja som kom på posten igår :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: ska jag skicka över paketet? btw, kör du 32 eller 64 bit?
<coobra> spacebug-:  ;D
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad pröjsade du för tröjan?
<coobra> spacebug-:  myskillen  :p
<lilleman72> joru
<lilleman72> jag kan inte komma åt burken via Tunniler
<spacebug-> realubot: ca 300 med frakt från UK då
<lilleman72> ngt tipps på vad jag ska göra?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok.
<spacebug-> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=879
<spacebug-> Philip5: 64-bit
<spacebug-> Philip5: visst, dcc funkar väl
<spacebug-> oj nu börjar fotbollen oxå.. skicka så kollar jag på det sen i halvlek ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Så nu irc:ar du i en sådan här: http://shop.canonical.com/images/UBN20004-1.jpg
<joru> kerouac__: :) ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: testar dcc...
<Numn> testar i gnome mplayer
<spacebug-> realubot: hah nä
<coobra> :D
<coobra> så vad gör ni ubuntuTROLLS
<spacebug-> Philip5: DCC can't connect to X.X.X.X port 1026
<joru> lilleman72: jag känner inte till Tunniler, tyvärr.
<Philip5> spacebug-: funkar det? ibland strular det genom min router vet jag
<lilleman72> joru ok
<Numn> realubot, fungerar inte bättre för de.. jag har ju klen dator.. testade CoreVCA tror jag det hette, gick bättre då.. fast då hade jag Viindöws
<lilleman72> joru det är både putty & en variant av ftp
<joru> lilleman72: ok, försökr du ssh'a in?
<lilleman72> ja
<joru> lilleman72: vad mer specifikt går fel?
<joru> lilleman72: uppkoppling? inlogging? nyckel?
<lilleman72> refused by server
<lilleman72> har samma som innan
<Numn> realubot, eller behöver starta om efter installeringen?
<joru> lilleman72: antingen har du porten stängd eller så nekar du användare att logg in
<lilleman72> hur ser jag det med porten?
<Philip5> spacebug-: frågan är om det är min eller din port som är strular
<joru> lilleman72: default brukar ssh-porten vara 22
<joru> lilleman72: vilken har du?
<lilleman72> hur ser jag det
<lilleman72> jag e totaly noob
<joru> lilleman72: ok. prova skriv "nmap localhost" på din server
<joru> lilleman72: eller försöker du komma åt en annan server?
<lilleman72> jag sitter vid (win) och vill in på ubuntu
<realubot> Numn: Har du testat olika mediaspelare?
<kerouac__> lilleman72: grep -i port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<realubot> Numn: gnome-mplayer, vlc?
<Numn> hmm ska testa vlc..
<joru> lilleman72: ok, är ubuntu-servern din?
<lilleman72> hade bara 80 öppen
<lilleman72> ja
<joru> lilleman72: ok
<Numn> no diffrents
<lilleman72> den e vid sidan om mig
<joru> lilleman72: innanför din brandvägg/router?
<joru> lilleman72: ok
<joru> lilleman72: vad kör du för ssh server?
<joru> lilleman72: har du en fil som heter "/etc/ssh/sshd" ?
<joru> lilleman72: är din ssh server igång?
<kerouac__> joru: den heter /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Philip5> spacebug-: öppnade min port i min router så vi kan testa igen
<joru> kerouac__: bra tack
<Philip5> spacebug-: woohooo
<Philip5> spacebug-: skickar debug paketet också
<realubot> Numn: Spela upp en film och låt den gå några minuter så det börjar "hacka". Då kör du det här kommandot:
<realubot> top -n 3 -b > top_$(date +%y%d%m).txt
<realubot> Numn: Och sedan postar du innehållet i filen i pastebin.
<realubot> ¡pastebin | Numn
<realubot> !pastebin | Numn
<ubot2> Numn: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Numn> ehm? vart då? :P
<realubot> lilleman72: Du startar om sshd med: sudo /etc/sshd restart
<realubot> Numn: Vad? Posta innehållet i pastebin och länka till pastebin här efteråt.
<realubot> !pastebin | Numn
<ubot2> Numn: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> Numn: Du ska ha en fil som heter top_110820.txt i din Hemkatalog om du har kört kommandot top -n 3 -b > top_$(date +%y%d%m).txt
<Numn> jo
<Philip5> spacebug-: gjorde den någon skillnad?
<Numn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671077/
<lilleman72> realubot command not found
<joru> lilleman72: prova "service ssh stop" och "service ssh start"
<lilleman72> hade inte fanskapet installerat :p
<joru> lilleman72: och sedan t.ex. "ps aux | grep sshd"
<joru> lilleman72: där ser man :)
<joru> lilleman72: lycka till
<lilleman72> joru jag hade inte opsenssh installerat :p
<lilleman72> ty
<joru> lilleman72: ett tips, se till att du inte öppnar din brandväggs ssh port innan du är säker på att du verkligen vill det
<joru> lilleman72: dvs lek innanför ditt nätverk först
<lilleman72> joru det är mitt LAN servern står på
<joru> lilleman72: gr8, kör hårt då
<lilleman72> japp
<realubot> lilleman72: nmap?
<lilleman72> realubot ne
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är inte installerat som standard, tror jag. Du får installera först.
<lilleman72> hade inte openssh installerat
<realubot> lilleman72: Jaha, ok.
<lilleman72> :P
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är inte installerat default nej.
<realubot> lilleman72: Du måste installera paketet openssh-server.
<realubot> lilleman72: ssh-klienten är dock installerad default i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Men inte servern.
<realubot> lilleman72: Det går att välja openssh-server som tillval när du installerar Ubuntu Server.
<lilleman72> jo jag vet men jag missade i all hast
<kerouac__> realubot sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart om man prompt ska köra scriptet rakt av.
<realubot> kerouac__: Vad? Jag har inget problem med sshd.
<kerouac__> realubot: du tipsade om strtupskript men du angav inte var de låg korrekt
<kerouac__> realubot: den heter säkert ssh och inte sshd dessutom :P
<kerouac__> vad och varför skilljer /etc/issue och /etc/issue.net åt?
<lilleman72> hur fan gör jag så jag kan komma åt en map via ssh ....acces denied står det på mapen
<realubot> kerouac__: Jag tipsade inte om något startupskript?
<realubot> lilleman72: ssh -p 22 username@host:/home/username/Downloads
<realubot> lilleman72: Fungerar inte det?
<lilleman72> realubot jag kommer åt maskinen men jag kan inte UL
<lilleman72> men jag cmoda
<realubot> Ok.
<kerouac__> realubot: 18:45
<spacebug-> Philip5: testar den nu
<Philip5> oki
<joru> lilleman72: lycka till, måste dra.
<realubot> kerouac__: Ok. Jag skrev det där men trodde aldrig jag skickade det för det var fel adress till skriptet (som du påpekade) Oavsett så ska det inte vara /etc/init.d/ssh utan /etc/init.d/sshd eftersom det är openssh-servern han skulle starta om och inte ssh-klienten.
<realubot> Däremot så var såklart sökvägen till sshd fel 18:45.
<kerouac__> realubot: kolla efter själv...
<kerouac__> lilleman72: hur går det med anslutandet?
<kerouac__> lyckas du komma in till din hemmapp?
<realubot> kerouac__: Va? Jag vet att det är sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart som startar om openssh-servern.
<kerouac__> realubot: hur mycket pengar vill du sätta på det?
<realubot> Driver du med mig?
<lilleman72> kerouac__ jora...nu funkar det
<realubot> kerouac__: eller du har nog rätt. :S
<kerouac__> lilleman72: toppen
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<realubot> kerouac__: Jag har gjort det 1000 ggr. Jag var helt säker på att man skrev sshd. :S
<soprot> realubot: jag tror ssh kommer flytta bort från /etc/init.d till /etc/init så  då är det dag för initctl och dess syskon.
<soprot> sudo restart ssh ser roligare ut än sudo /et...
<spacebug-> Philip5: verkar funka nu
<realubot> Ok. Jag har alltid kört med sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart även om jag trodde jag använt sshd restart istället för ssh restat.
<realubot> *restart
<Philip5> spacebug-: najs, får hoppas att det håller i sig då. jag la till den där patchen han i din buggrapport händvisade till
<spacebug-> Philip5: ok
<Philip5> annars är det samma
<spacebug-> happ
<Philip5> då kör jag upp den på LP
<kerouac__> jag har enorma problem med att "issue" en ubuntu-one ticket.
<kerouac__> https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/issue_tokens/cloud/#get_httpsoneubuntucomoauthsso-finished-so-get-tokensemail-address
<kerouac__> enligt den ska den bara vara att signera sin nyss hämtade lilla oauth-token och skicka upp den med förrfrågan, men varenda jävla sätt jag försökt att göra det på har varit helfel...
<kerouac__> ok, enligt loggarna på irclogs.ubuntu.com så är mina åäö korrekta och ni har inte klagat, så jag antar att det bara är min terminal som skjuter sig själv i foten
<kerouac__> två frågor direkt efter varandra :D
<realubot> kerouac__: Dina åäö ser bra ut hos mig.
<amelia> kerouac__: om dina åäö ser fel ut för dig, men rätt för oss så är det troligen en missmatch mellan din terminal och din irc-klient.
<kerouac__> amelia: det har varit min misstanke hela tiden. den verkar vara lite allmänt b.
<amelia> kerouac__: du kan ju lösa det, vilken irc-klient använder du?
<kerouac__> amelia: irssi, på en dator som jag ssh:ar till (och den kör byobu).
<amelia> kerouac__: kör /set term_charset UTF-8 eller om det är iso-8859-15 du har.
<amelia> kerouac__: och om du kör irssi i en screen och använder utf8 måste du starta screen med -U
<kerouac__> amelia: problemet uppstår även utanför screen
<kerouac__> fakum är att jag inte ens kan se åäö om jag bara kör terminnalen helt lokalt
<amelia> kerouac__: har du olika charset på din lokala terminal och servern?
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag har problem med att installera Digikam2 från ditt PPA.
<Philip5> HakanS: vad händer då?
<Philip5> HakanS: kör du med eller utan kde 4.7?
<HakanS> Ja, jag kör med KDE 4.7
<Philip5> HakanS: har du då lagt till min ppa som har digikam 2 för kde 4.7?
<Philip5> kubuntu-backports ppat
<HakanS> Ja.
<Philip5> min "extra" ppa har bara digikam 2 byggd emot kde 4.6.x
<Philip5> så vad händer när du försöker installera då?
<HakanS> Jag får några felmeddelanden.
<Philip5> behöver veta vilka och hur de ser ut. kan du lägga upp dem på pastebin?
<HakanS> Ett ögonblick.
<HakanS> Håller på att uppdatera 41 andra program, så det tar lite tid.
<Philip5> aha
<HakanS> Nu ska vi se.
<HakanS> När jag skriver "sudo apt-get upgrade" får jag detta svar:
<HakanS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671229/
<spacebug-> nu blir Philip5 glad. Jag laddar hem senaste kubuntu daily-live-cd för att prova på laptopen
<Philip5> spacebug-: heja
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> blir lite rädd när de plockar bort mer och mer saker i ubuntu
<kerouac__> HakanS: pastebin från grep  -C5 132 /var/lib/dpkg/info/openni-utils.postinst ?
<spacebug-> nu går det inte ens att välja att inte stänga av skärmen i oneiric
<Philip5> HakanS: jadu. testa om det bara råkar blivit så att just openni-utils har blivit korrupt vid nedladdningen. prova att rensa den från din apt cache och installera det på nytt så den drar ner den på nytt
<HakanS> Philip5: Ska göra det. Måste sluta nu. Tack
<Philip5> spacebug-: fast jag vet inte hur stabil den där daily är. kör inte med den
<spacebug-> ok
<DanielSenat> Hej, ibland flimmrar min skärm, det går över av sig själv men det är lite störande. Linux, Lucid Lynx
<DanielSenat> Ubuntu menade jag..
<DanielSenat> NÃ¥gon som haft samma?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: drivrutiner som spökar.
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan: Kanske det, men det ordnar ju upp sig efter ett tag
<DanielSenat> Jag läste i en tråd att man skulle ha den senaste stabila "kerneln"
<DanielSenat> Från: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.5-maverick/linux-image-2.6.35-02063505-generic_2.6.35-02063505.201009211107_i386.deb
<DanielSenat> Till: /home/daniel/Skrivbord/linux-image-2.6.35-02063505-generic_2.6.35-02063505.201009211107_i386.deb
<DanielSenat> Storlek: 32,2 MB (33 687 180 byte)
<DanielSenat> Laddar ner en nu, kanske skulle fixa det..
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan: Kommer det göra någon skillnad?
<Kurdistan> :( jag syssla med virtualbox
<Philip5> sysslar?
<Philip5> jag kör mest vmware
<lilleman72> är det ngn vänlig själ som har en P4-cpu på minst 2.2ghz?? som inte används??
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad är fördelen med vmware jämfört med virtualbox?
<andol> (Väldans skilland på vmware och vmware)
<Kurdistan> :) jaså? förklara. är inte så värst insatt.
<andol> Kurdistan: Finns väldigt många olika vmware-produkter, allt ifrån att hantera en hela infrakstrukturer till att köra fördefinerade maskiner lokalt.
<andol> Kurdistan: Se http://www.vmware.com/se/products.html
<Kurdistan> andol: thx
<lilleman72> hur gör jag för att radera en specifik fil som e skrivskyddad??
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: du kan alltid ställla dig i mappen
<lilleman72> Kurdistan ja men jag kan inte radera filen då den e låst
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: kör du ubuntu eller kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu?
<lilleman72> skillnad?
<lilleman72> 11.04
<Kurdistan> prova sudo rm och sökvägen till filen
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> men kan jag stå i mappen?
<Kurdistan> du kan köra så här om du vill
<Kurdistan> öppna terminalen
<lilleman72> e i terminalen & i den mappen där filen ligger
<Kurdistan> skriv: sudo cd (nu drar du mappen till terminalen)
<Kurdistan> mappen filen finns
<lilleman72> sudo rm -rf XXXXX funkade
<Kurdistan> då kommer du bli root i den mappen
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: :) grattis.
<lilleman72> ty
<lilleman72> men nu vet jag itne hur jag får igång php
<lilleman72> phpmyadmin verkar inte vilja starta upp
<lilleman72> har provat kommandona som finns på ubuntu.com
<Kurdistan> :) är der server?
<lilleman72> ja
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: då är jag lost. :)
<lilleman72> xD
<lilleman72> Kurdistan då e vi 2
<lilleman72> :D
<borjeboy_> hallå :) ni var många här inne ser jag... fick det inte att funka med pidgin menmen
<DanielSenat> någon som vet hur man byter lösenord för skärmlåset?
<spacebug-> borjeboy_: vad funkade inte med pidgin?
<DanielSenat> jag har ett skärmlås som jag bestämde när jag installerade ubuntu, men det går inte att byta för jag kan inte det lösenordet som krävs för login.. jag har inte valt ett sådant
<borjeboy_> det kom inte upp nån ruta efter att jag försökte logga in den loggade dock in såg det ut som iaf
<Kurdistan> daniel sorry mannen jag var och gjorde annat
<Kurdistan> hur gick det med skärmen?
<spacebug-> borjeboy_: att det 'kom upp nån ruta' är inte mycket till hjälp tyvärr
<Numn> vilken va som sa hur man kunde ändra till ikon bara från text och ikon på toolbar?
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan: det verkar ha ordnat sig när jag bytte kernel
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan: nu är det bara så att jag vill byta lösenord till skärmen, vet inte hur man gör..
<DanielSenat> Jag har två nyckelringar en som heter login, och en jag själv skapat för att spara lösen
<DanielSenat> den som heter login kan jag inte komma åt, jag har fel lösen tydligen, men jag har aldrig bytt..
<realubot> Det är samma lösenord för att låsa upp skärmen som din användare använder för att logga in.
<Kurdistan> har du kollat skärmsläckarens inställningar
<Kurdistan> eller för batterin
<realubot> Det lösenordet skapar du när du skapar din användare under installationsprocessen.
<DanielSenat> Ja, jag skapade det 2009, men går det att ändra?
<DanielSenat> Jag tog bort den nyckelringen som hette login nu, får se om jag kan skapa en ny
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan: ska jag göra
<realubot> DanielSenat: Nja, hur skulle det gå till? Du kommer ju inte år sudo utan lösenord?
<DanielSenat> realubot: jag kunde ta bort login"
<realubot> DanielSenat: Du måste ju ha en användare med sudo-rättigheter för att göra systemändringar. Så om du har glömt lösenordet för alla användare med rätt att använda sudo så tror jag det är ganska kört.
<realubot> DanielSenat: Ta bort login? Vad menar du med det?
<DanielSenat> jag har inte glömt det, jag har bara haft ett lösen sedan 2009
<realubot> DanielSenat: SÃ¥ du loggar in automatiskt?
<DanielSenat> jag loggar in automatiskt
<realubot> DanielSenat: Ja, då är det ju det lösenordet som gäller. Hur skulle något annat lösenord fungera om du bara har haft ett lösenord?
<DanielSenat> det är bara när jag behöver göra systemändringar eller låsa upp skärmen som jag behöver lösen, det kan jag
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: brukar du aldrig installera uppdateringar?
<Kurdistan> du behöver ju ange din root lösenord
<DanielSenat> jo jag har ett lösen som funkar, men vill ändra det!
<realubot> DanielSenat: Det går att ändra lösenordet ja.
<realubot> DanielSenat: passwd
<DanielSenat> men om jag går till lösenord och kryptering har jag två lösenord
<realubot> DanielSenat: "The passwd command changes passwords for user accounts. A normal user may only change the password for his/her own account, while the superuser may change the password for any account.  passwd also changes the account or associated password validity period.
<realubot> "
<DanielSenat> realubot, det varkade ju funka
<DanielSenat> ska se om det ändrade lösen till skärmen med
<DanielSenat> det funkade
<DanielSenat> :)
<borjeboy> sådär
<borjeboy> då var pidgin löst
<borjeboy> connect
<borjeboy> humm, funkar detta? eller är det tyst?
<delhage> det är helt tyst
<rolfblidborg> 00.00-dansen?
<CasperN> blev ingen idag :/
<rolfblidborg> Faaaan!!!
<delhage> han sa att han skulle sluta
<CasperN> jag som suttit tyst och väntat i flera timmar
<rolfblidborg> Jag är full och vill ha 00.00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg> Men nu drar jag för detta drar batteri från mobilen!
<EAG> nån som vet varför usb-creator-gtk inte fungerar öht?
<rolfblidborg> Ciao!
<EAG> det verkar ju lite bakvänt att ha ett program som inte gör det det ska
<CasperN> hej
<CasperN> äntligen! http://vimeo.com/23687553 sååå jag har längtat efter fysiskt korrekta lensflares :)
<DanielSenat> reau
<DanielSenat> realubot: allt är fint, det ända som finns kvar. Om jag loggar ut från min användare går det inte att komma in igen, den frågar inte ens efter lösen.. var tvungen att starta om datorn.. det var något med autification failure..
<DanielSenat> så om jag skulle sätta login på datorn kanske inte ens jag skulle komma in...
<borjeboy> daniel det är i regel samma lösen som när du ska uppdatera den
<borjeboy> alltså admin lösen
<DanielSenat> men den frågade inte ens efter lösen
<DanielSenat> jag vet att jag hade problem med en standardnyckelring som jag aldrig kunnat lösen till, det är ett annat lösen än det jag valkde till installationen
<DanielSenat> det ordnade sig dock..
<borjeboy> aha såbra:)
<DanielSenat> "error initiating conversation with authentication system" så står det när jag klickar på min användare(den enda som finns)
<borjeboy> sådär brukar min windows7 säga :) men det hjälper väl inte dig... du får nog vända dig till proffsen
<DanielSenat> :) ja, jag behöver ju aldrig logga ut, men det skulle vara trevligt om man fick skriva in lösen vid uppstart
<borjeboy> jag tycker iofs att det skulle vara skönt att slippa skriva lösen vid start då jag är själv med att använda datorn menmen.. Någon som vet några roliga reklamfilmer för linux/ubuntu alternativt bilder
<DrGrov> borjeboy: Alltid ha lösenord. Vete fan varför man vill ha automatisk inloggning.
<DrGrov> borjeboy: Inte alls en bra ide.
<DanielSenat> Jag har automatisk inloggning, men tur det, jag kan ju inte logga in om jag loggar ut ;)
<DanielSenat> jag vet att jag tog bort någon nyckel för att jag skulle kunna ha mitt trådlösa osv..
<DanielSenat> men minns inte exakt
<DanielSenat> tog säkert bort loginkeyringen
<borjeboy> dock skulle jag tro att det är svårt att fixa det daniel om du inte vet vilket det är..
<DanielSenat> jag har bara valt ett lösen
<DanielSenat> aldrig ändrat
<DanielSenat> Välj ett nytt lösenord för nyckelringen "Inloggning" --- här verkar det som att jag saknar gammalt lösenord
<DanielSenat> när jag ska byta---- Det ursprungliga lösenordet var felaktigt
<DrGrov> Jävla KDE
<DrGrov> Alltid nånting som skall meckas med
<borjeboy> men det bästa du kan göra är nog att skriva i forumet, alternativt skriva på ett engelskt forum på engelska... problemet då kan ju bli vad fan heter den menyn på svenska men det ordnar sig nog :).......
<borjeboy> DrGrov Unity rocks! :D
<DanielSenat> ja det ordnar sig nog!
<DanielSenat> Tack
<borjeboy> för övrigt är det kul att se att så mycket hänt med linux:) använde det en heldel vid version 8.04 sedan har jag testat lite vid 8.10 och 9.04 sen köpte jag en netbook med W7 starter och det går inte att använda på en netbook så där har jag haft version 10.. men har inte kört ubuntu på min vanliga dator sedan version 9 och det har hänt en heldel märker jag och det går åt rätt håll med de flesta programmen..
<borjeboy> dock undrar jag varför menyerna i ubuntu 11 är "dolda" tills musen är där uppe det gillar jag inte, gillar dock sidbaren...
<DrGrov> borjeboy: Fy jävla helvete, Unity är sådan jävla dygna
<DrGrov> *dynga
<DrGrov> Klarar absolut inte av Unity
<borjeboy> :D jag gillar delar av det som sagt och tror att det blir bättre
<DrGrov> En orsak varför jag sitter med 10.04 är just Unity
<DrGrov> Det blir fan i mig inte bättre, Unity ser nu för jävligt ut och kommer i framtiden också se helt för jävligt ut i min åsikt
<borjeboy> jag anser att om dem hade haft baren där dem har den och inte ändrat i menyn så hade det varit bra.. förstår inte alls varför systeminställningar är där man ska stänga av datorn..
<borjeboy> för övrigt så tänkte jag innan att chrome os kunde bli något.. sedan läste jag att chromebooksen som säljs har 16gb hdd för att dem inte använder dem för allt ska sparas i molnet och då lade jag ned tanken på chrome..
<borjeboy> dock anser jag att ubuntu måste marknadsföras hårdare av oss... alltså spread the word.. Det är det som behövs, de som sitter med W7 starter på sina netbooks är knappast inte nöjda man kan inte ens byta bakgrund på dem
<DrGrov> Borde inte vara vårat bekymmer
<DrGrov> Om dom vill använda sitt jävla W7 Starter eller vad som helst så är det väl deras problem LOL
<DrGrov> Om man inte orkar ens kolla efter alternativ till Windows så tycker jag inte det är min uppgift att ens bry mig om någon vill använda Linux eller inte
<borjeboy> :) för övrigt, nån mer än jag som ibland på vissa klipp på youtube råkar utför att fönstret är svart men ljudet går.... så man får ta och ladda om och då funkar oftast det
<[Spooky]> Någon av er som kör voice chat och vilken program kör ni med?
<borjeboy> verkar dock inte hända sen jag ställde om till html5 så kan vara flash relaterat kanske
<speedxcore> [Spooky]: skype?
<[Spooky]> speedxcore: Helst inte, då det funkar piss...
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Funkar Skype piss? Hur gör du då det inte funkar?
<DrGrov> borjeboy: Det är högst troligt ett Flash problem. Har råkat ut för det några enstaka gånger. Buffrar kanske inte tillräckligt snabbt, hakar upp sig så att säga.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Skype ljudet + folks röster låter som en gammal LP från 1800 frös ihjäl...
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Alltså inte Skypes fel, troligen fel hos dig då. Här har jag aldrig haft Skype problem. Har du kollat buffern du använder för ljud?
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Radio/mp3/film ljud funkar perfekt... Men ingen panik...
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Ah, konstigt. Alltså jag menar ljudbuffern i själva Skype.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Nä så avancerad är inte jag.. ;)
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Löns nog att kolla, kan vara enbart ett litet fel.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Hur går man tillväga?
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: För Skype är nog kanske bästa voice chat programmet att använda då det väl fungerar som det skall.
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Vänta så öppnar jag upp Skype, hade hunnit stänga ner det för kvällen
<speedxcore> en bra investering för skype är dyr stormembrans mick.
<speedxcore> billiga headsets går tvärbort för bra ljud
<DrGrov> Som med allt annat då, man skall nog skaffa bra grejjer oavsett man tänker göra
<[Spooky]> Har nått Razor nått med löstagbar mic...
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Du kan gå in via Options -> Sound Devices och klicka bort "Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels"
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Testar..
<DrGrov> Jag kör mest Skype via iPad då jag ringer, annars blir det mest skrivande via datorn. Kör alltid nästan båda simultant
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Troligen problemet du har då det låter för jävligt är att Skype själv mixtrar med dina ljudinställningar
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: En annan sak kanske kan också vara att faktiskt kolla att headsetet är pluggat in ordentligt.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Blev ingen skillnad, micen funkar då det funkar att spela in med ubuntus egna lilla program..
<Numn> har jag valt rätt nu? för min compaq mini. vet inte vilken som fungerar bäst? men det gör vill ingen skillnad än programmen va?
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Alltså det där gör egentligen ingenting ännu. Du hamnar att ta upp ljudpanelen och där ställa in specifikt för mic osv.
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Alltså om du använder GNOME så får du ta upp ljudet och inställningar.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Mm får pilla med det nån dag sen när man är lite piggare.. ;) Men tack för tipsen i alla fall.. :P
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Jo, det var så lite. Det jag rekommenderar ännu är att faktiskt sätta ner lite tid på det och ringa massor av Skype testsamtal och pila tills det blir acceptabelt.
<DrGrov> *pilla
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Mm, det skumma är att det funkade ca 2 tim efter första installen, sen dog nätet så jag startade om sen blev det kasst ljud...
<lilleman72> asså jag kan inte få fart på min php??
<lilleman72> ngn som jhar ett tipps?
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Jo, hade samma problem själv. Liknande åtminstone. Det jag gjorde var att mixtra som fan med att ringa Skype testsamtal och ställa in ljudet vartefter det blev antingen bättre eller sämre
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Då använde jag bärbara med inbyggd mic vilket är faktiskt helt satans värdelöst :( Men det blev nog bra till sist, acceptabelt åtminstone.
<speedxcore> angående micar och headsets osv... Gaminggrejjerna är överlag SKIT. Satsa på riktiga saker från ljudbutiker istället. T.ex. thomann har många bra stormembrans mickar
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Hehe, får ta ett snack med datorn imorrn, men tack ännu en gång.. :P
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Jo, det var så lite. Varsågod
<DrGrov> speedxcore: Instämmer, aldrig skaffa billigt "skit". Alltid bäst att köpa nånting som inte har med något specifikt att göra.
<DrGrov> speedxcore: Dock använder jag inte så mycket ljud att tala, fungerar tillräckligt bra hittills med Skype i iPaden. Men instämmer helt, speciellt noggrann är jag då jag väljer hörlurar. Helst inga "stora" hörlurar utan örönsnäckor/sådana som går in i örat helt.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: En annan fråga som kanske är lite känslig? Pillar du något med bluray i Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Vad då känslig? Hur menar du ?
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Min följdfråga skulle vara, kopierar du något? Jag är ute efter att göra 1:1 backup kopior av de blurays jag köpt, kunde fixa det lätt i Windows, men skulle vara kul att slippa Wine, men ska googla lite på det.. ;)
<borjeboy> lilleman ska det stå hp eller php?
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Har ingen BluRay station ännu men skall skaffa en.
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Hehe ok.. ;)
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Men skall nog testa det du just beskrev sedan och få det att funka utan WIndows ;)
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Mm för mig det ska funka, men får läsa på mer om det.. ;)
<borjeboy> spooky kolla om det finns program i centralen först för bluray kan finnas.. om det finns så läs lite om det säkerligen kan du finna något
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Nu skall jag kila iväg på film, hoppas det löser sig
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Ta upp Synaptic och skriv in Bluray och kika där direkt vilka paket du kan plocka hem ;-)
<[Spooky]> DrGrov: Jepp, ha det! ;)
<[Spooky]> borjeboy: Mm får göra det.. ;)
<DrGrov> [Spooky]: Tack, du med
<borjeboy> gjorde en sökning för nöjesskull och det fanns inget där så det blir nog knepigt
<borjeboy> eller ja inte det du skall ha.. hittade plugin för att se bluray filmer men inte mer
<[Spooky]> borjeboy: Mm fast titta på dem gör jag på tvn.. ;)
<borjeboy> men antar att du vet om du nu ska ut på google att det är *.deb  du ska ha fatt i om du hittar nåt..
<[Spooky]> Mm men kan bygga från src med eller?
<borjeboy> http://ubuntutips.se/home/tips/696-handbrake-nu-med-blueray-stoed.html verkar vara det ända vettiga
<borjeboy> men bluray har enjävla massa protection på sig och mer blir det för piss sony lägger in nya saker hela tiden
<borjeboy> är det hp7 du ska ta kopia på kan du ge upop direkt kan ajg meddela
<[Spooky]> Ok, fast jag vill bara ha 1:1 kopia ej encoda om och skit...
<spacebug-> jo men du kan väl inte ens läsa utan decrypteringsstöd om det är krypterat?
<borjeboy> Dessa filmer är problem på http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
<borjeboy> Cinavia heter det, är nytt från i år och helknäppt
<[Spooky]> Låter som det får bli wine då...
<borjeboy> om du inte hittar nåt vettigt så.. Men filmerna med cinavia vet i tusan om dem ens går att göra kopior på i windows.. iofs så kanske du kan det och om du nu inte har en för ny bluray spelare så kan det nog gå ändå
<borjeboy> verkar som att htpc inte drabbas av det samt äldre Bluray uppspelare som inte har ny mjukvara/teknik..
<borjeboy> ska sova nu vi får höras....
<mewkat> Hur kan Sony lägga in nya saker i Blu-ray och samtidigt behålla kompatibiliteten med gamla Blu-ray-spelare?
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-21
<spacebug-> mewkat: det kan dom väl inte
<mewkat> Någon här inne sade det nyss.
<einand>  min hemmagjorda lampa har lyst 4 timmar på ett batteri nu
<spacebug-> hemmagjort batteri oxå? =)
<realubot> Är det meningsfullt ta ta några Linux-cert? Och vilka är det som gäller i.s.f.?
<Numn> är medibuntu nånting att ha?
<phnom> Numn: Det är ubuntu med lite extra lullull bara, du kan installera de programmen i ubuntu också.
<phnom> Numn: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<kerouac__> Numn: ska du bara ha en extra repo så ska du ha medibuntu
<Numn> oki, tänkte om de kanske fanns coreavc likelse där :P
<phnom> Numn: Kanske, den har en massa extra codecs som inte finns i de "vanliga" repona
<kerouac__> Numn: de har h264-codecs, om det är det du är ute efter.
<kerouac__> h.264 codecs är tyvärr illegala att distribuera i somliga länder, har nån sagt till mig.
<kerouac__> jag förstår inte patentstrider så jag vägrar uttala mig mer specifikt.
<kerouac__> realubot: får du svar på det så dela med dig.
<lazysod> hur var det man fick irssi att skicka med användarnamnet på sin host?
<lazysod> dvs clawell i mitt fall?
 * realubot testar Folding@Home
<realubot> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinUNIGuide
<realubot> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-main
<kerouac__> lazysod: /set user_name lazysod innan du ansluter i .irssi/config
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/fe1b.png
<realubot> Vad gillar ni mitt tiling WM då?
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/f2a4.png
<realubot> Eller mitt Skrivbord?
<phnom> Ska man ha fönsterdekorationer och minimering/maximering kan man ju lika gärna köra tiling-pluginen till compiz ;P
<kerouac__> realubot: comic sans?
<phnom> Och varför glappet mellan fönstrena :S
<kerouac__> realubot: bluetile ?
<kerouac__> phnom: ska man göra det, ska man göra det korrekt. dwm
<kerouac__> :D
<phnom> i3 !
<kerouac__> phnom: ^ sucks
<phnom> Inte då
<realubot> kerouac__: Japp.
<phnom> Jag fuskar iofs och kör det i gnome, så jag har kvar panelerna.
<realubot> Vad alla klagar på Comic Sans då? Det ser ju coolt ut!
<cahoot> den mest förlöjligade fonten av alla
<kerouac__> phnom: bara en extrem massa bloat. ion3 skulle lika härna kunna heta bloat3. :D
<realubot> phnom: Det kräver ju att man använder Compiz. Det gör inte jag.
<cahoot> har ju en egen hat-site
<kerouac__> själv använder jag uteslutande gnome :D
<phnom> realubot: Eh, nä?
<phnom> kerouac__: Inte ion3, i3.
<phnom> :P
<kerouac__> phnom: asch, samma sak.
<realubot> phnom: Glappet mellan fönstrena är default i bluetile. Svårt att ändra utan att använda Xmonad direkt.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att använda Xmonad + bluetiles konfiguration till Xmonad istället så jag har möjlighet att konfigurera bort titlebaren och mellanrummen mellan fönstren.
<phnom> kerouac__: Inte riktigt :P
<realubot> Comic Sans är den enda fonten som sticker ut bland Ubuntus standardfonter.
<kerouac__> phnom: vad är det som i3 "brings to the table"?
<phnom> kerouac__: Samma som alla andra tiling wm's säger att de gör. Minimalistic, clean code etc. Den har ett IPC också så det är lätt att prata med den från andra program. Annars inte så mycket.
<kerouac__> phnom: kan ett fönster vara med i flera workspaces samtidigt (som tags i dwm)?
<kerouac__> phnom: de lyckas med koden, den är inte alltför rörig http://code.stapelberg.de/git/i3/tree/src
<phnom> kerouac__: Nope, det är på TODO-listan :P
<kerouac__> phnom: så de är villiga att bryta ewmh, nice.
<lilleman72> vad gör jag när jag inte hittar phpmyadmin?
<lilleman72> kan inte öppna synaptic heller
<Buzzzz> lilleman72, mysqlworkbench kanske duger?
<lilleman72> Buzzzz i terminal?
<Buzzzz> lilleman72, är ju ett qt program har jag för mig
<lilleman72> prata svenska plz...är noob
<Buzzzz> lilleman72, det är ett gui program
<lilleman72> men jag ska komma åt phpmyadmin via ff
<Buzzzz> lilleman72, jo men du kan ju köra qui progget på din workstation och ansluta till servern
<lilleman72> Buzzzz jag har servern vid sidan om mig
<lilleman72> har precis installerat om hela datorn
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad då inte hittar phpmyadmin?
<lilleman72> kan inte logga in så jag kan lägga in min DB
<Buzzzz> lilleman72, oki, då behöver du ju inte stöka med ssh och vpn och annat mao :)
<realubot> lilleman72: apt-cache show phpmyadmin
<realubot> lilleman72: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<lilleman72> realubot ty
<realubot> lilleman72: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/phpmyadmin.html
<lilleman72> realubot ty
<lilleman72> hittade den innan :P
<realubot> Ok.
<Buzzzz> lilleman72, vilken version kör du?
<Buzzzz> av ubuntu
<lilleman72> av?
<lilleman72> 11
<lilleman72> .04
<Buzzzz> då borde det ju finnas.
<lilleman72> missade att installera det när jag installerade burken
<realubot> phnom: Om du nu tycker att det går lika bra att använda Compiz tiling istället för ett tiling WM om man använder fönsterramar så borde du inte behöva ett tiling wm om du använder ett metacity-tema med minimala fönsterdekorationer?
<Buzzzz> restyp winsplit?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, jag antar det. Provade compiz tilinggrej och jag hatade den :P
<realubot> phnom: Typ: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Thinner?content=79753
<phnom> Men jag var inte riktigt seriös när jag sa det heller...
<realubot> phnom: Det och Compiz tiling.
<realubot> phnom: Nehe.
<lilleman72> varfrö blir det så här? http://pastebin.com/gYzp93iK
<Haffe> Databasen som heter amx finns redan?
<lilleman72> Haffe
<lilleman72> men jag ska kunna importera en sql
<lilleman72> jag girde en bakup på ALLT som låg där
<coobra> fint som snus
<lilleman72> coobra?
<lilleman72> ngn som e hajj på phpmyadmin
<lilleman72> jag försöker att importera så får jag felmedelande att databaserna redan finns...jag tar bort databaserna som jag vet inte hör till orginalet av installationen & försöker igen så säger den att root inte har tillstånd att ändra något. Nu när jag försöker plocka bort databaser som tex AMX så vill den inte radera den. Någon som har en idé eller tipps på vad jag ska göra för
<lilleman72> att få detta att fungera?
<Philip5> maxjezy: skulle inte du vilja gått på siggraph 2011? en hel mässa med bara 3d-godis :)
<Numn> nån som vet hur man tar bort menyn i högerklick typ :S
<Numn> i xubuntu
<madbear> kan tänka mig vart det är
<madbear> inställningar
<Numn> haha
<Numn> madbear, vet du vad jag menar?
<madbear> Numn: ja men jag använder inte xfce
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du sett att jag uppdaterat mpg123 också? den verkar också ha någon bugg med teckenkodning och utf8 i id3
<spacebug-> Philip5: inte sett men den kommer väl vid nästa gång jag uppdaterar då ;)
<EAG> hur man kan använda vi utan att bli tokig förstår inte jag
<EAG> hur gör man!?!?!
<EAG> det är ju obegripligt
<[Spooky]> EAG: Testa joe.
<spacebug-> jag vet inte, därför jag alltid installerar joe
<spacebug-> +1 på [Spooky]
<EAG> jag kör nano
<EAG> pico eller nano
<phnom> <3 vim
<cHarNe2> emacs
<einand> jag kör uno ;)
<Philip5> heja nano eller emacs! :P
<spacebug-> nu har jag snart hittat indicators för allt som jag hade i min cairo-dock. Ska bara hitta en bra screenlet eller desklet för analoga klockan oxå så är jag nog i hamn
<larsemil> memcached -u www-data -d -m 16 -l 127.0.0.1 -p 11211 <-- är det allt jag ska behöva göra för att aktivera memcached på min host?
<Namratiug> ngn som vet hur man får fingeravtrycksläsare att funka?
<larsemil> och så kan jag köra flera på olika portar för ökad caching?
<spacebug-> så nu hittade jag även det ;)
<kerouac__> finns det någon bra guide för hur man ska lägga sina knappkombinationer för att störa så få program wm och terminalprogram som möjligt?
<kerouac__> ctrl-c är ju typex på ett kommando som är uselt att lägga funktionalitet för  ett wm på.
<lazysod> EAG kör i så stor utströckning som möjligt (dvs konstant) nvi
<phnom> kerouac__: meta (win) är en bra knapp för sånt
<kerouac__> phnom: bortsett från de stackarna som anväänder tangentbord som inte har meta?
<kerouac__> phnom: men ja, jag håller med dig.
<phnom> :O Finns det såna?
<kerouac__> phnom: t.ex chromebooks säljgs utan win och utan caps lock
<kerouac__> och utan fXX-knappar.
<phnom> Ah, mitt nästa förslag var att mappa om caps rejält :P
<kerouac__> och utan pgdn pgup end home del och ins etc
<phnom> ctrl-alt-whatever används ju inte av så mycket. eller shift-ctrl
<phnom> Borde ju gå att använda den där högerklicks-tangenten också om man har ett så skadat tangentbord att den finns...
<kerouac__> phnom: det kräver mecklande med xkb och dit vill jag aldrig igen
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Philip5> plong
<maxjezy> var jag online fortfarande när jag plinga?
<realubot> Vilka Linux-certifikat är det som räknas i branschen?
<Namratiug> ngt folk som kör xbmc?
<Namratiug> ???
<em> I wish to learn Swedish is there a channel where people speak Swedish often?
<maxjezy> em, have you try #channel-where-people-speak-swedish-often
<em> Not yet.
<em> That would be an awesome channel though.
<em> how do you say "are you?" in Swedish?
<madbear> em: http://translate.google.com/
<madbear> try it
<madbear> how are you? = hur mår du?
<madbear> are you? = är du?
<em> I meant like are you angry at me
<madbear> yeah try google
<em> you seem to be.
<em> is there a swedish offtopic channel?
<madbear> then its är du
<madbear> finns det någon svensk offtoptik kanal?
<madbear> ja det gör det, #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<spacebug-> isn't 'angry with me' the correct way to say it?
<madbear> det är det väl? men spelar det någon roll?
<madbear> em kanske inte ens har englesko som modersmål
<Kurdistan> Philip5: gömmer du dig människa?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: skulle inte kalla det gömma sig. jag är fullt synlig
<delhage> lies
<spacebug-> Philip5: det är väl relativt ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :)
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad görs?
<Philip5> har käkat lite och zappat på tvn
<Kurdistan> nice nice.
<Philip5> nu när jag har löst alla spacebug-s problem med audacious så förtjänar man lite ledigt på söndagskvällen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha. är det musikspelaren som liknar winap eller vad det nu kallades.
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Tvätta.
<Haffe> Varför kommer jag alltid på att jag måste tvätta när jag kommer in på den taktiska nödreserven av rena kalsonger?
<spacebug-> Philip5: nu har även själva utvecklarna fixat problemet till nästa version och stängt min 'ticket' eller va det kan heta
<realubot> Vilka Linux-cert är bra att ha?
<realubot> Vad räknas och vad räknas inte i linuxvärlden?
<spacebug-> snake-oil? =)
<Barre> nödreserven av kalsonger.. låter som om de borde vara kastade för länge sen =)
<Haffe> Barre: Det är mer att jag sparar ett par, eftersom det inte är självklart att jag kan få tvättid samma dag som jag har slut på rena kalsonger.
<spacebug-> +1 för egen tvättmaskin och tumlare
<Barre> Haffe: ahhh... det länns tryggare
<Barre> s/l/k/
<Barre> realubot: RH cert har bra struktur och är välrenomerade
<delhage> allt annat är skit ;)
<Barre> hahahha
<forovrigt> hej. behöver verkligen hjälp!
<delhage> faktum är att suse certen är rätt ok också
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: hej. beskriv problemet.
 * Barre hoppas på att det inte är psykologisk hjälp för då är du körd i denna kanal
<delhage> that's what #eliza is for
<spacebug-> Barre: hehe
<forovrigt> kan för det första inte starta ubuntu. kommer upp GNU GRUB version1.99 rc1-13ubuntu3 .. har provat allt jag hittat på nätet. inget funkar. har nästan gett upp.
<forovrigt> det jag undrar är om någon vet hur (och om) man kan komma åt filerna på ubuntu via windows?
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: är det efter du installerat ubuntu eller skede det efter en uppdatering?
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: yes det går. ntfs verktyg för det finns med i ubuntu.
<forovrigt> antagligen efter en uppdatering. har haft det några månader.
<Kurdistan> så det bör inte vara några som helst problem
<forovrigt> är helt lost när det gäller datorer.
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: kan vara kärn-uppdatering (kernel) som fått något att gå fel.
<forovrigt> okej
<Kurdistan> har du provat byta kärna?
<forovrigt> vad? haha
<Kurdistan> du kan väldigt enkelt med uppstartshanteraren välja vilken kärna som ska bootas upp
<forovrigt> kan inte riktigt terminologin.
<forovrigt> :(
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: du kan alltså inte boota upp till någon skrivbord alls?
<Kurdistan> jag är urusel på tangent namn men den tangent-knappen som har pil upp.
<Kurdistan> tryck in den under boot
<forovrigt> shift?
<Kurdistan> sedan ska det gå välja felsäkaren läge eller något i stil
<forovrigt> har provat det. men verkar bara gälla windows. och där är det inga problem alls, är inne i windows nu
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: :) som sagt dålig på tangent namn. heter nog så.
<forovrigt> haha
<Philip5> spacebug-: låter bra det
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: kan du se grub?
<forovrigt> ingen aning.. har suttit med det här sen igår kväll. förstår ingenting.
<forovrigt> jag tror att själva ubuntu är rätt kört.
<forovrigt> men, kunde man komma åt filer man har på ubuntu via windows?
<forovrigt> tex det som ligger på skrivbordet.
<Kurdistan> via windows vet jag inte, men jag tvivlar då windows är knas.
<forovrigt> jag vet inte om jag ska skratta eller gråta. haha
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: du kan ju alltid rädda filer med ubuntu livecd
<forovrigt> installations cdgrej?
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> välj bara kör den utan att installera
<forovrigt> hm. har provat det. men jag är nog dum
<forovrigt> yes, har gjort det. sen?
<Kurdistan> forovrigt: nejdå du är inte dum.
<Kurdistan> :) sedan är det bara gå in på root partitionen
<Kurdistan> sedan home
<Kurdistan> sedan din användarnamn
<Kurdistan> brukar alltid finnas en mapp som heter lost något
<forovrigt> root partitionen?
<Kurdistan> :=) mappen med din användarnamn bör ta dig till din home-partition
<forovrigt> okej, jag ska prova det! :) tack!
<Silasle> Vad betyder det här ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/671849/ (dycker upp när jag försöker kompilera en androidkernel)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du som är riktig kde nisse.
<Kurdistan> bör du inte testa chakra linux? dem kör all in med enbart kde och qt.
<delhage> dom
<delhage> eller de
<Namratiug> hallå ngn som har lust o hjälpa tilll lite?
<delhage> ingen aning
<Namratiug> använder du xbmc?
<delhage> nä
<Namratiug> vet du va de ee?
<Namratiug> liksom ifall du kan de eller så?
<delhage> nix
<Namratiug> aha okej :p
<delhage> om du med "va de ee" menar "vad det är"
<Namratiug> kanske du vet vad som ee felet med min externa hårddisk ifall den går in i viloläge hela tiden
<Namratiug> mm mena det.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nä jag byter inte bara dist så där hur som helst. kubuntu funkar tillräckligt bra för att jag inte ska orka byta
<Kurdistan> :=) då är du inte riktig kde nörd
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> om du kan säga mig vad som inte funkar bra med kde i kubuntu som du får i t ex chakra
<Kurdistan> :) oki doki. brb.
<Kurdistan> :) chakra kör bara kde och qt
<Kurdistan> ingen gtk
<Kurdistan> rullande utgåva
<Philip5> inget gtk i kubuntu heller
<Philip5> är det aldrig i kde
<Kurdistan> :=) Philip5 säkert?
<Philip5> bombsäker
<Kurdistan> :=) oki. får kolla upp det senare. nu ska jag leka lite med openbox.
<Philip5> oki
<Haffe> Dags att göra något jag vet är hemskt.
<Haffe> Ta in tvätten och inte hänga den.
<Philip5> Haffe: du ska skaffa hela CoH och spela med mig!
<Haffe> Philip5: Jo, vi tillfälle.
<Haffe> Grymt roligt spel.
<Philip5> eller mot mig
<Philip5> ja
<Haffe> Det märks att det är samma människor som gjort Dawn Of War.
<Philip5> japp
<CasperN> man blir ju tokig när man inte hinner bemästra allt samtidigt, strategispel är då de mest hälsofarliga spel som finns, sen blir man ju genomsvett av ett långt pass
<Philip5> det är också kul men CoH är snyggare, mer balanserat och har det där lite extra
<Philip5> CasperN: hehe
<CasperN> det är ju så sjukt mycket träning för att bemästra sådana spel, allt ska sitta i fingrarna, och alla jäkla kontringar man måste göra hela tiden som avbryter ens egna anfall
<CasperN> kul, men fasen för stressigt för att vara en njutning
<Philip5> CasperN: har du CoH eller tänker du mest i allmänhet sådana spel?
<Haffe> Det är lite enklare att köra sådant turbaserat.
<Philip5> jo fast det är också något helt annat då
<CasperN> har spelat CoH en del, men har det inte själv
<Philip5> CasperN: skaffa!
<CasperN> och deras onlinegrej pallade jag inte med
<Philip5> nästan gratis nu
<CasperN> nej, CoH är inget för mig
<Philip5> funkar klockrent i wine
<CasperN> jag orkar faktiskt inte av det spelet
<Philip5> joooo.... asballt
<Namratiug> xbmc??
<Namratiug> äre ngn som kan svara
<EAG> vad undrar du då?
<Namratiug> hur man gör för att få orning med sources
<Namratiug> till video
<Namratiug> asså jag har en externhårddisk o jag hittar den inte i xbmc när jag ska sätta de som källa
<EAG> lägg till den som en source bara
<Namratiug> men de funkar inte :P
<Namratiug> menar du gå in i video
<Namratiug> och sedan klicka ad source
<EAG> ja
<Namratiug> mm men liksom när jag går in hittar jag inte den när jag klickar på add source
<Namratiug> men den ee mountad
<Namratiug> för jag kommer åt allt när jag ee i unity
<Namratiug> xbmc
<EAG> när du "är" i menar du
<EAG> alla ggr jag har lagt till en enhet i xbmc har det gått bra att göra så.
<EAG> så jag vet inte riktigt vad som är fel faktiskt
<EAG> xbmc är trevligt
<EAG> speciellt att använda sig av android-fjärrkontrollen
<realubot> Barre: Ok, tack.
<spacebug-> xbmc funkar bra för mig oxå, dock bäst om jag loggar ut från unity och in i xbmc-sessionen
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Salam Aleikum. Choni bashi. ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: bashim. tu cawa yi
<Umeaboy> Tack bara bra. ;)
<Umeaboy> Wallah chutgi?
<Umeaboy> Sorry för stavningen.
<Umeaboy> Suger med att skriva på kurdiska.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: dina vänner är sorani talande?
<Kurdistan> du menar: vad jag gör?
<Kurdistan> :) jävlas med folk i en distro kanal.
<Umeaboy> Well...........nja...... Badhini.
<Kurdistan> nämligen distron jag användr.
<Kurdistan> tu ci diki är mer korrekt.
<spacebug-> var ligger Kurdistan ? ska jag orka googla kanske..hum
<Umeaboy> spacebug-: Iran, Irak, Turkiet......
<Kurdistan> :) civilisationens vagga.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: OK, you're the boss.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: du glömde syrien.
<Umeaboy> Sorry. My bad.
<Umeaboy> Shame on me.
 * Umeaboy smiskar sig själv där bak.
<spacebug-> såg nu
 * spacebug- är extremt dålig på geografi
<Umeaboy> spacebug-: Jag är dålig på saker, men försöker ändå föregå med gott föredöme genom att oftast läsa mig till kunskap. ;)
<Umeaboy> Precis som du gjorde nu.
<spacebug-> hehe, ja jo det är ju bra. Dock har jag glömt detta om en vecka igen
<Umeaboy> Leta först & fråga sen är min ideologi.
<spacebug-> men att fråga en massa skapar ju oxå möjlighet att lära känna folk och knyta nya kontakter :P
<Umeaboy> Det finns komihåg-lappar.
<Umeaboy> Jo, men du bör veta vad du frågar om också.
<Umeaboy> Det kallas att vara på-läst.
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> på tal om xbmc här förut så ska jag not återvända till min nu och kolla på 'Blitz'
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hello kurdis.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) hello. försöker ta bort mig som moderator.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jasså. Hur går det då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) inget bra.
<Kurdistan> får hoppas någon admin fixar det
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-13
<epzil0n> inte do
<epzil0n> shit jag maste fixa mina åäö
<epzil0n> skaffade mig en vps men det e fan inte lett att confa via en platta :D
<epzil0n> var nott kommando med /recode tror jag i irssi?
<gecko> Suck. Det drar ihop sig
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> Hur är det jag listar alla USB enheter som är kopplade till datorn?
<christoffer> från terminalen
<Barre> lsusb
<christoffer> Barre, tack
<Barre> np
<Barre> christoffer: två andra bra kommandon är apropos och whatis   =)
<christoffer> whatis var smidig
<christoffer> *smidigt
<Barre> whatis och apropos jobbar likadant fast tvärtom :)
<Barre> om du skriver: apropos list usb
<Barre> så kommer du få en lista av kommandon som har orden list och usb i sin beskrivning
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> det där var ju sjukt smidigt
<christoffer> läste manpages för apropos trodde bara den sökte igenom en specfik manpage men läste väl inte så noga =)
<Barre> christoffer: apropos använder jag ett par gånger i veckan, jag vet att det finns ett kommando för en specifik uppgift (för jag har gjort det förr) men kan inte komma ihåg vad kommandot hette... mitt minne är som teflon
<christoffer> så länge man har ett kommando som fungerar så rinner ju alla andra lösningar bort från minnet direkt
<christoffer> Funderat på att åka ner på Ubuntu Developer Summit i Köpenhamn?
<christoffer> Väntar bara på ett mail så ska jag boka under veckan
<Barre> spännande
<christoffer> mjo ska blir riktigt skoj
<christoffer> var på IETF84 i Vancouver förr-förra veckan
<christoffer> fick mersmak för det där med att träffa andra som är riktigt insatta i speciella ämnen
<christoffer> *specifika
<Stirner> Hello world!
<Barre> Haaalåååååå börje!
<Stirner> =)
<epzil0n> hej, någon som vet varför mina åäö ser cp ut i irssi?
<epzil0n> fast i själva kanalen ser det ju ok ut eller?
<epzil0n> tycker /set recode_out_default_charset iso-8859-1 borde löst det men tydligen inte
<Stirner> hmm var precis det tipset jag tänkte ge dig =/
<Stirner> men dom funkar i kanalen
<epzil0n> fast nu ser ditt ä cp ut :(
<epzil0n> så tydligen spottar jag ut rätt charset men läser inte rätt?
<epzil0n> detta är en vps, så har aldrig haft problem innan och har den i sverige så tycker det borde funkat bättre
<nighter> beror väl lite på vad du har för locale i din term också.
<epzil0n> jaja
<epzil0n> hur kollar jag det?
<nighter> kör samma rakt genom så brukar de inte bli något strul
<nighter> locale
<nighter> i skalet.
<epzil0n> ok ska kolla
<epzil0n> aha inga svenska där
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar.
<epzil0n> morrn
<nighter> sen om du inte är på linux ansluter med putty och liknande behöver putty ha charset som matchar det du har i skalet typ.
<epzil0n> hur sätter man loocales i skalet då?
<epzil0n> detta är ett ubuntu skal
<nighter> jag brukar exporeta dem du vill ha från /etc/profile
<epzil0n> har sshat in och kör med tmux nu
<epzil0n> hm, verkar inte finnas nått där
<nighter> ja därför du ska skriva in det själv :p
<nighter> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=locale+ubuntu
<realubot> epzil0n: Det ska gå att sätta locale samtidigt som du kör kommandot.
<epzil0n> finns bara en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<epzil0n> så hur ser den svenska ut?
<realubot> epzil0n: "The bash shell has a trick to allow us to set one or more environment variables and run a child process with single command. For example, in order to set the "LANG" and "FOO" environment variables and then run "gedit", we would use the following command:"
<realubot> LANG=he_IL.UTF-8 FOO=bar gedit
<realubot> "Note: When using this command, the new values are only assigned to the environment variables of the child process (in this case gedit). The variables of the shell retain their original values. For instance, in the example above, the value of "LANG" will not change from its original value, as far as subsequent commands to the shell are concerned. "
<realubot> epzil0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Bash.27s_quick_assignment_and_inheritance_trick
<Stirner> flooood...
<epzil0n> hehe, can inte klicka på länkar eller kopiera från skalet, bara till.. ska googla vidare
<realubot> epzil0n: Allt står i texten jag klistrade in ...
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> fanns ju ett skript i /usr/share/locales det funkar väl att kör det med eller?
<nighter> scriptet du pratar om känner jag inte till, men för hjälpa dig på traven lägg till "sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8" i local filen (om du vill köra utf8 på ditt system ) sen  "dpkg-reconfigure locales" export LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 . SÄtt det gärna i .bashrc eller /etc/profile ( för hela systemet) så slipper du sätta om det varje gång.
<epzil0n> vadå ska jag sätta in export LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 i min bashrc?
<epzil0n> allt annat är gjort nu
<nighter> precis du ska sätta den i din bashrc men vissa linux distar en fil som exporterar det åt dig om du skiver i den, kan hända ubuntu har det också. Inte kört ubuntu så mycket. Men sätta den i bashrc kommer funka för den sessionen du är i. Då sätts det varjegång.
<epzil0n> fick lite tips i irssi kanalen eftersom jag även kör tmux eller screen och nu verkar det funka bra eller åäö?
<epzil0n> ser i alla fall mina åäö nu :P
<epzil0n> så vad ska man ha ett skal till då förutom att köra irssi, total n00b i detta avseendet?
<nighter> Det du vill och har behov av? Det är ju egentligen vilken console prompt som hellst så alls console baserat kan du ju köra där i.
<nighter> köra program, koda? scripta? vad du vill.
<nighter> tunnla trafik kanske är nyttigt?
<nighter> inte vet jag vad du har behov av typ.
<epzil0n> haha, jag trodde det funkade.. råkade logga ut från skalet och sen via a min dator :D
<epzil0n> äsch fucka upp allt istället, nu funkar ingenting :(
<epzil0n> det man inte har i huvet.. :/
<epzil0n> jaja, får väl börja om då och installera om skiten
<epzil0n> men varför har inte en svensk vps stöd för svenskt språk? idiotiskt
<epzil0n> jaha "Tyvärr så erbjuder vi inte support på OS nivå på VPS
<epzil0n> > utan bara hårdvara och nätverk" :(
<epzil0n> men vad fan, köper man en vps i sverige så ska den väl ha svenskt språkstöd eller är det ett orimligt krav?
<Markk> Varför ska man ha svenska på sin VPS?
<Markk> Är det någon som har sin mjukvara på svenska, någonstans?
<Markk> Jag har kört engelska i telefonerna, mina datorer, servrar och andra mjukvaruenheter så länge jag minns.
<epzil0n> Markk: därför att jag vill ha stöd för åäö också, e det konstigt eller?
<Markk> Jaha
<Markk> Nej
<Markk> Men det är en annan sak.
<epzil0n> jojo, alla mina system är på engelska också men jag kan skriva åäö
<Markk> Vad för OS och var är det du inte kan använda en svensk teckenuppsättning?
<epzil0n> ska kolla
<Markk> Jag antar att det bara är en terminal på VPSen, och VPS-hosts antar att kunden som skaffar en VPS kan sin väg på en server i en terminal.
<Markk> Annars så ska man ha en Managed server.
<epzil0n> jag har inga större problem med resten.. det fixar jag eftersom jag blivit mer van vid ett cli
<epzil0n> men vill bara kunna se åäö i irssi mer eller mindre, kan inte komma på nått annat syfte
<Markk> Då är det din terminal antagligen.
<epzil0n> ubuntu 11.04 är det med Linux vps 2.6.32-042
<Markk> Eller en mismatch mellan configen i irssi, screen/tmux, locale på servern och terminalen.
<Markk> Alla måste köra på samma.
<epzil0n> alltså jag fick till att irssi skriver ut åäö här men det ser mongo ut i kanalen när någon annan skriver
<epzil0n> den krascha ju bara när jag försökte med dom förslagen jag fick innan
<epzil0n> det gick att installera svensk local men sen sket det sig
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Har du konfat irssi rätt?
<Markk> .åäö
<Markk> .åäö
<Sphaero> Markk: Du använder nog UTF-8 (Testa .sayaao)
<Markk> epzil0n: Skriv .åäö
<epzil0n> satte /set recode_out_default_charset iso-8859-1
<epzil0n> som jag brukar
<epzil0n> ja men nu sitter jag ju i den lokala irssi
<epzil0n> men detta systemet är på engelska men med svenskt t-bord
<Markk> Varför ISO-8859-1?
<epzil0n> för att det alltid funkat
<Markk> Inte konstigt att du har svårt att se andras. :)
<Markk> Jag kör UTF-8.
<epzil0n> hehe
<Markk> Så att jag kan göra sådant här:
<Markk> ㋛
<Markk> Som inte du kan se.
<Markk> :D
<epzil0n> ja men nu är det ju som det ska men inte i vpsen
<nighter> om alla körde utf8 hade det inte vart något problem med tecken uppsättning.
<Markk> Har du konfat resten?
<epzil0n> nu är den ominstallerad så nej
<Markk> nighter: Om alla programvaror kunde defaulta till UTF-8 så hade det underlättat otroligt mycket för oss som har specialtecken.
<nighter> Markk: vad är det för ascii värde på det tecknet du gjorde?
<Markk> Teckenuppsättningen spelar inte så stor roll i sådana fall.
<Markk> nighter: No idea, mate.
<epzil0n> så jag ska använda UTF-8 istället?
<Markk> Kopierade den från någon kanal förut bara.
<Markk> epzil0n: ja
<epzil0n> men då fattar jag inte varför det funkar bra nu?
<Markk> Vad fungerar bra nu?
<epzil0n> åäö
<epzil0n> i kubuntu
<epzil0n> med tmux
<Markk> För att det är rättkonfat antagligen.
<Markk> tmux defaultar till utf-8 har jag för mig.
<epzil0n> fast det gjorde den väl när jag installerade systemet
<epzil0n> sen bara /set recode_out_default_charset iso-8859-1
<epzil0n> i irssi alltså
<epzil0n> fast om jag fattar det rätt så måste jag ha in rätt charset innan jag gör nått annat på vpsen eller?
<epzil0n> eller locales
<epzil0n> det fanns ju bara US tror jag
<nighter> nej du ska bara ha samma charset rakt genom. Har du missmatch nånstans så blir det konstiga tecken eller du har svårt se andras. Eller om du kör iso kommer du inte se vissa tecken man gör med utf8.
<epzil0n> när jag kör local - LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<epzil0n> LANGUAGE=
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> var kan jag enkelt se vad mitt system kör med?
<nighter> skriv kommandot "locale"
<epzil0n> men den visar ju samma som på vpsen så var ligger det svenska?
<nighter> root@pinkbox:/var/www/iswe.se# locale
<nighter> LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<nighter> s
<nighter> så ser det ut på min.
<epzil0n> ok, det gör det ju inte här men lik förbannat så funkar ju svenska tecken
<nighter> hur ser det ut hos dig då?
<epzil0n> locale här i kubuntu ger LANG=en_US.UTF-8 och sen massa rader med LC_*=en_US.UTF-8
<Markk> root@tetraploid / # locale
<Markk> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Markk> Udda
<Markk> Men det fungerar fint för mig ändå.
<Markk> Tror det viktiga är att man har samma teckenkodning.
<epzil0n> och det ser exakt likadant ut på vpsen
<epzil0n> ok
<nighter> utf8 har stöd för svenska tecken också så det borde funka.
<nighter> men kör du iso är du rökt.
<Markk> ja
<epzil0n> ok så vad borde jag sätta LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<epzil0n> LANGUAGE=
<epzil0n> sry
<epzil0n> menade /set recode i irssi
<epzil0n> alltså istället för att som nu köra /set recode_out_default_charset iso-8859-1
<epzil0n> vilket ju funkar utmärkt lokalt men inte på vpsen
<Markk> Kör UTF-8 i irssi.
<Markk> Eller snarare, kör UTF-8 överallt.
<epzil0n> fast det spelar väl ingen roll lokalt eftersom det funkar både i kubuntu och ubuntu med den inställningen i irssi, problemet är vpsen
<Markk> Du borde köra UTF-8 överallt för säkerhets skull.
<epzil0n> har aldrig haft problem med det faktiskt oavsett ditro
<epzil0n> distro*
<epzil0n> ok
<nighter> allså /set recode_out_default_charset iso-8859-1 gör ingen skillnad det är vad dina utgående meddelanden ska skickas som.
<nighter> det är allså vilken uppsättning vi ser det du skriver
<epzil0n> så den svenska korrekta ska vara sv_SE.UTF-8 då eller?
<epzil0n> jo det fattar jag ;)
<nighter> inte det du ser.
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> så för att sätta det överallt så behöver jag först installera sv_SE.UTF-8 och köra pkg-reconfigure locales?
<nighter> ja och sen se till så den exporeras i din session.
<nighter> med export ....
<epzil0n> fattar inte det där och det var då allt krascha
<nighter> menar du med crasha?
<nighter> ulimit -c unlimited
<nighter> skriv det först
<nighter> kolla core filen vad den säger
<epzil0n> den hängde sig och det gick inte logga in längre
<epzil0n> fick ominstallera
<nighter> oki inget problem jag stött på vad kör du för dist ? ubuntu?
<epzil0n> vpsen kör på 11.04 ubuntu
<coffe> Tjo
<Barre> coffe: tjotjo.... nu är mina DNSer konsoliderade till Loopia och alla domäner kör där... och då upptäcker jag att de inte har AAAA-records :/
<coffe> Barre,  klart dom har
<Barre> men nu, kundbesök...
<Barre> coffe: dåså :) bara nått jag missat då... :P
<epzil0n> funkar mina åäö nu eller?
<coffe> ja
<epzil0n> kan någon skriva åäö
<coffe> nä då Örkar jag inte
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> det funkar :D
<coffe> yey
<Stirner> Hejsan hejsan jag heter Tony och jag ringer från provea...
<epzil0n> lösningen var dpkg-reconfigure locales, local-gen sv_SE.UTF-8 och så körde jag den för den engelska med för jag fick massa skumma felmess ang locales
<epzil0n> så irssi behöver ju uppenbarligen inte det där som jag alltid kört med /set recode
<epzil0n> skulle va om man börja snacka ungerska eller nått i vissa kanaler då :D
<epzil0n> sen säger dom att "Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit with gnome and vnc4server. To enable VNC, you have to run vncpasswd and set a password for :1" men inte fan funkade det, kunde ju kanske varit lite kul att ha igång vnc också
<epzil0n> och supporten sög pung
<epzil0n> hur får man enklast över en konfigurationsfil till min vps?
<epzil0n> tror inte det finns ftp
<Kimmen> scp
<epzil0n> ok, får kolla på det
<epzil0n> hade ju varit smidigt om man kunde klistra in rätt av till vpsn men det går väl inte
<Kimmen> epzil0n: om du har en ssh session öppen och öppnar config filen i en editor så är det ju bara klipp och klistra
<epzil0n> Kimmen: den har nano, ska kolla
<epzil0n> shit, det var ju smidigt :)
<Kimmen> ^^
<Markk> epzil0n: Många FTP-klienter klarar även av sftp, Filezilla gör drt t.ex.
<Markk> det*
<Markk> sFTP körs över ssh.
<epzil0n> det e najs, kört ftp över ssl tidigare ;)
<epzil0n> hehe memoserv rockar :)
<christoffer> Någon som har en Android 4.0 telefon som vet hur man ställer om till "USB Mass Storage"?
<christoffer> mitt interna lagringsutrymme + SD kort dyker inte upp i Ubuntu
<maxjezy> koppla i sladden i datorn
<maxjezy> ryck lite med fingrarna på skrämen
<maxjezy> så den där rullgardinen åker ner
<epzil0n> :)
<maxjezy> pilla lite på alternativen i den rullgardinen
 * epzil0n pillar sig i naveln
<maxjezy> #swedriod
<maxjezy> #swedoid
<maxjezy> #swedroid
<epzil0n> :D
<maxjezy> sorry för spam men min linux är tangentbordshackad
<maxjezy> någon som sitter och suddar och fyller iio
<epzil0n> eller huur :D
<epzil0n> hehe
<coffe> någon som testat dell omsa 7.0 ?
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/mobil-tele-gps/mobiltelefoner/SK17IBLACKSF/sony-ericsson-xperia-mini-pro-smartphone-svart
<maxjezy> wow, vilket pris!
<epzil0n> coffe: nope
<epzil0n> maxjezy: fast pytteliten lur
<epzil0n> maxjezy: hade den utan fysiskt qwerty
 * Stirner säljer som f*n
<christoffer> maxjezy, jo har testat det ett tag ska nog pilla vidare där i rullgardinsmenyn
<realubot> Stirner: Vad säljer du?
<coffe> Barre,  fick min nya ipv6 tunnel godkänd nu :)  yeay
<Screedo> godkväll
<segoflic> Är den?
<d3f3k7z> tralala
<epzil0n> hmm, 20.52 är väl ändå inte klockan vad e det för skum tid jag har?
<Markk> 18:53:30
<Markk> Du kanske bor i Moskva.
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> fast den här freenode server har 16.58 :D
<epzil0n> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata :P
<epzil0n> så nu är jag inte före min tid längre elle är jag det?
<maxkaka> någon som vet varför ubuntu uppför sig konstigt efter ett par timmar
<maxkaka> all flashvideo rycker varje sekund osv
<_Trullo> avinstallera o kör in win7 så slipper du allt sånt
<maxkaka> _Trullo, om sanningen ska fram så har jag kopplat in dvd spelaren och satt i en windows skiva redan
<maxkaka> men ja tänkte först kolla om någon visste
<maxkaka> läste på nätet någonting om casheminne
<maxkaka> men, ja har 16gb minne och tycker fan det ska räcka
<maxkaka> _Trullo, du har rätt, köra lite windows skadar inte ett tag. så kan jag efter det återge en bättre bild om hur windows VS ubuntu står sig idag.
<fr33r1d3> Låter som ett dåligt sätt att hjälpa till att utveckla Ubuntu, genom att avinstallera Ubuntu och installera Windows så fort nåt krånglar.
<Philip5> usch ha
<Philip5> ja
<Barre> blir häpen hur idiotiskt vissa fungerar... skulle vilja titta in i hjärnan hos vissa ibland för att se hur synapserna kopplar... Vet någon hur man lagar en förgasare på en bil? Ta cykeln!
<Philip5> hehe, bra lösning
<Barre> _Trullo: måste bara fråga.. varför ville du inte försöka hjälpa en användare med Ubuntu i en ubuntu-support-kanal? Eller, det kan jag i.o.f.s. respektera, att folk inte kan eller vill, men varför ge ett sådant kontraproduktivt svar?
<_Trullo> ge dig
<Barre> _Trullo: vad menar du? ge mig?  jag är uppriktigt sagt intresserad
<_Trullo> varför ens bry sig över en sån kommentar
<HeMan> om man jagar bort användare av Ubuntu känns det faktiskt rätt intressant och veta varför man hänger på en Ubuntu-kanal
<Barre> ja precis, det är det jag är nyfiken på.
<maxjezus> sådärja, good old windows!
<deekeff> epzil0n: min klocka har ballat ur oxå :)
<Barre> HeMan: pingelipling
<HeMan> Barre: plong
<Barre> ohhh.... vilken svarstid =)
<Barre> HeMan: vilken ipv6 tunnel-leverantör skall jag välja då?
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör sixxs.net
<deekeff> var är Ezim nånstans nurå?
<Barre> HeMan: bra el. anus=
<Barre> s/=/?/
<HeMan> Barre: sixxs.net har PoP'ar runt om i världen så tunnlarna termineras "nära" dig
<Barre> HeMan: you had me at hello
<nighter> de är så kinkiga på registrera sig på sixx
<nighter> hate it :P
<HeMan> Barre: i Sverige är det Phonera (eller port80 som dom hette förut)
 * andol vill minnas att hans svenska sixxs-tunnel fungerade överlag riktigt bra.
<HeMan> tycker jag att min med gör
<HeMan> man får tom ett mail om tunneln av någon anledning är nere mer än 1 eller 2 dagar
<nighter> hade något konto där för typ 5 år sen och efter som mina uppgifter finns kvar i deras db så avslåss min behäran hela tiden
<nighter> :P
<nighter> med att konto redan finns fast det kontot har de inaktiverat då inte använt på så länge så det går inte använda
<nighter> så då måste jag ljuga ihop uppgifter om ska registrera mig där.
<epzil0n> deekeff: hehe, vad är din tid då?
<deekeff> epzil0n: den var som din. men jag startade ntpdate så nu går den riktigt.
<andol> Barre, HeMan: Ni som pysslar lite med lagring och sådär, någon erfarenhet utav http://code.google.com/p/s3ql/
<andol> (Om det håller vad det lovar så verkar det potentiellt riktigt smutt.)
<HeMan> andol: nej tyvärr, men det såg intressant ut!
<HeMan> andol: just nu håller jag på med en glusterfs-installation
<epzil0n> deekeff: aja det funkar ju också, jag bytte tidszon med dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<deekeff> epzil0n: okay, du kör ubuntu?
<epzil0n> deekeff: jag var ryss innan :D
<deekeff> epzil0n: ryss? :D
<epzil0n> deekeff: jepp, detta är ubuntu 11.04 server
<epzil0n> deekeff: jepp, låg ju 2 timmar fram :D
<deekeff> aha nu hänger jag med, e lite trött i huvet. :)
<epzil0n> hehe, vem e int det..
<epzil0n> lokalt e tiden som den ska, kubuntu för tillfället ;)
<deekeff> gött de :) har kvar mitt kära archlinux.
<deekeff> drog in Pentoo på min laptop häromdagen.. fixxade portage så nu är det Pentoo/Gentoo :D
<epzil0n> arch e najs, inte orkat dra in allt från scratch men kört archbang m.fl ;)
<Barre> andol: nej, jag har inte kört S3QL, men det är sådana filsystem (högst personlig åsikt) som är framtiden. SNIA (Storage Networking Industri Association), som levererat iSCSI, Fibre Channel, etc.., kom för ett par år sen med ett förslag på standard: CDMI. Jag förespråkar det och försöker få våra kunder att kräva en sådan standard, eftersom vi kommer leverera det så snart kravet är tillräckligt stort.
<Barre> andol: http://snia.org/cdmi    <- bra läsning
<realubot> HeMan: Barre _Trullo sa ju till maxjezy så jag tror inte _Trullo skrämde i väg någon användare ...
<Barre> realubot: det är möjligt, förändrar dock inte att jag tycker det är konstigt och suspekt beteende på här
<realubot> Barre: Ja, ja, jag menar bara att _Trullo knappast skrämde bort någon ...
<realubot> ny användare.
<epzil0n> deekeff: Pento har jag inte kollat in.. vad kör du arch med då, vilken DE?
<Barre> hade det varit så att _Trullo verkligen skrämt bort maxjezy så hade jag varit den första att tacka, men hade endå ställt frågan på hur han/hon tänkte (gillar inte uttrycken hen). Det är inte alltid så att målet helgar medlen.
<Barre> realubot: ^
<epzil0n> deekeff: kör PC-BSD och Ubuntu på min lilla netbook för tillfället, men spanar alltid efter nya "offer" :D
<epzil0n> usch för hen
<epzil0n> fattar inte det där, jag har finskt påbrå och på finska säger vi hän men det funkar liksom inte på svensk
<deekeff> ge dig häääään ;)
<andol> Barre: danke
<deekeff> FreeBSD på min andra disk. ifall jag måste vara seriös med min dator.
<deekeff> linux är roligare. Det finns så mkt mer latjolajban.
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> deekeff: jo jag tycker det med, men har alltid velat känna lite på FreeBSD och då snubblade jag över PC-BSD som ju är lite mer tillgängligt.. FB "made easy" typ
<deekeff> hehe ja kanske det är, men freebsd 9 var super simpelt att få iaf som jag ville ha det :)
<deekeff> X funkade utan något trassel
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> men dualboot med linux var inte helt lätt tycker jag, för min del slutade det med att jag installera GAG eller vad den heter
<deekeff> ja det e lite svårt. dom är nog inte så glada i linux.
<realubot> Barre: Jag håller med dig. Det var ett onödigt svar (säger jag som fick en tillrättavisning av DrGrov för att jag rekommenderade honom att byta bank). Jag menar bara att ingen skada är skedd eftersom ingen nya användare dolde sig bakom nicket.
<deekeff> epzil0n: jag missade vad du skrev, jag kör monsterwm. inget DE
<deekeff> epzil0n: slängde upp lite på bl0gen http://panodil.wordpress.com
<epzil0n> deekeff: ok :)
<deekeff> nu drog flux igång så nu är det vila :) simma lugnt
<deekeff> tjo
<epzil0n> tjao
<realubot> Det verkar som om Microsoft Security Essentials stoppas sig själv från att uppdateras. Det verkar ju lite extremt.
<realubot> *stoppar
<realubot> Det mörknar tidigt nu. Det märks att sommaren lider mot sitt slut.
<NeverW8> realubot: Sommaren var över för ett tag sedan tycker jag
<realubot> Snyy graf över webbutvecklingens utveckling: http://www.evolutionoftheweb.com/
<realubot> *Snygg
<epzil0n> ja vilken sommar det har varit
<realubot> Jag tycker det har varit liiite dåligt med brudar här i kanalen i sommar.
<realubot> Det hade inte skadat med några fler.
<NeverW8> Brukar det vara brudar här inne? :P
<realubot> Ja då, men dom ligger lågt för att inte dra till sig för mycket uppmärksamhet.
<NeverW8> Hmm.. visste inte att det fanns på internet
<NeverW8> :P
<David-A> (offtopic) realubot: hur vet du vilka som är vad?
<maxjezus> alla är hen, ingen är han eller hon. acceptera det och gå vidare i ert sökande!
<nighter> på irc kan man vara hen.
<nighter> thats the shit.
<nighter> jag kanske är tjej jag kanske är kille who fuck knows.
<_Trullo> men man är ganska sjuk i huvudet om man byter kön på nätet
<David-A> _Trullo: ingen byter kön eller religion. man vet inte vad andra är därför kallar man dem inte "kristen" eller "han" utan person eller hen
<NeverW8> Länge sen jag höll på med det, men när det gäller ssh
<NeverW8> Hur kopierar jag en fil från hosten?
<NeverW8> scp -r host@ip något har jag för mig
<realubot> David-A: Det ser jag i min kristallkula.
<David-A> username@ip eller username@hostname eller bara ip eller hostname
<NeverW8> hur gör jag om det är ett speciellt directory?
<NeverW8> Har för mig att det är liknande: scp somefile username@server:/home/username/
<David-A> NeverW8: ja, ange hela pathen eller relativ path från usernames home
<NeverW8> Okej, tack David-A
<David-A> _Trullo: (sen finns det de som medvetet "byter kön på nätet" = låtsat vara motsatt kön, av olika skäl utan att det är sjukt i huvet.)
<_Trullo> tyvärr inte
<_Trullo> det är exakt samma sak som att klä sig i kvinnokläder o gå å handla på konsum
<_Trullo> sjuk i huvudet är kanske fel ordval dock
<_Trullo> onormalt e väl bättre
<David-A> Tja _Trullo, ja typ ba gjorde en MyLittlePony-iphone-app, ska skriva om den på kissises blog liksom, kolla den (var de övertygande?)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena
<EzKurdistanIm> :) swecarp kena
<EzKurdistanIm> hur mår alla glada här?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  finns inga glada här verkar det som
<David-A> _Trullo: en kollega bytte kön när hen epostade med kunder i ett oljerikt land för att de inte omedelbart skulle svara att de ville prata med den som *egentligen* har ansvaret
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) så gecko och realubot håller ej ställningen?
<swecarp> nä det gör dom inte inget tjöt från dom eller glafa tillrop
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ajaj. de har nog tagit :) semester.
<swecarp> verkar så EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: så det har varit du och hel del idlare med andra ord? :)
<swecarp> japp inge att tjöta med EzKurdistanIm  lata Philip5  har ju idlat som vanligt
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha jaså? även kde-gudfadern. illa :).
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  till och med gudfadern sov igår
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) han tar nog foton.
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: jag kanske sitter som en paparazzi utanför ditt fönster och fotar dig när du dansar i rummet till kurdisk musik...
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: swecarp gav mig adressen...
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: haha kanske det. men då måste du :P komma ner till västragötaland
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) du är välkommen på besök.
<swecarp> Philip5:  här är en bild från igårkväll http://i.imgur.com/4nbBR.jpg
<Philip5> swecarp: najs
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: snyggt
<swecarp> japp stativ 1/8 sec iso 100
<EzKurdistanIm> kanske ska föreställa någon grekisk mytologisk gud?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  ja det är det nog
<EzKurdistanIm> fin bild :) i alla fall
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jag har sparat mustasch :).
<EzKurdistanIm> så nu är man en "riktig" kurd :P
<swecarp> ok dax att dina päron kommer hem och talar dig till rätta då
<EzKurdistanIm> jag :) sparade skägg/mustasch men det blev jobbigt ta hand om skägget, så nu kör jag bara med mustaschen.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha de kommer den 15.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) det är jag och super mario nu som äger.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  ska det bli en riktig kurd mustach
<EzKurdistanIm> :) vi får se vem som kommer reagera mest päronen eller högre makter
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) på god väg. snart på den nivån att trimmen får användas. :P
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  din pappa kommer att bli stålt
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  vad säger din syrra om det
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hon tyckte om det och tyckte det passa. :P
<realubot> Jaha. swecarp och EzKurdistanIm har nyktrat till.
 * realubot åt precis 0.5 kg lösgodis.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kena.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) gott.
 * realubot mår lite illa.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Rea i butiken, 49 kr/kg.
<realubot> Jag ska lägga ner alla onyttigheter. Man mår bara dåligt av skiten,
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P det brukar man göra med en sådan sockerintag.
 * EzKurdistanIm har krångel med trådlösa.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vad är ditt problem?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) hur ska du klara av din matregel?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) problem med att trådlösa kopplar ifrån, uppstod efter kärnan.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Tja, det är ganska lugnt. Man får laga saker som bara står och puttrar.
<realubot> Jaha.
<EzKurdistanIm> så jag tror modemet fått sig en törn
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) lär dig göra grytor då.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Mm, typ.
<EzKurdistanIm> :=) realubot inte så svårt och det är gott också med grytor.
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan har man matlådor
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jo, men jag vet inte om en gryta passar en hårdkokt linuxuser. Det låter lite mesigt på något sätt.
<realubot> En grillad stek låter med hardcore Linux.
<realubot> *mer
<maxjezus> grillad aubergine låter linux och hardcore
<maxjezus> men nu ser ni inte mig mer, jag har gett upp linux här ett tag så jag sitter i #windows framöver!
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kanske om man vill vara överviktig så kanske mikromat är bäst.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: så du är ändå så seriös fotograf att du har ett tripod ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: snart köper du väl värsta telezoomen
<Philip5> swecarp: du köper väl ett sånt här under semestern?? http://www.canon.se/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Telephoto/EF_800mm_f5.6L_IS_USM/
<Philip5> :D
<EzKurdistanIm> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
<EzKurdistanIm> blogg att lägga på bokmärken :P
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: såg idag att det var någon snubbe från mageia som skrev lite frågor till digikam-gänget om digikam och deras paket av det
<Philip5> någon italienare tror jag
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: jaså? mageia är bra grejer :).
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: bloggen ovan är allas vår swecarps.
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) testa och jämför med kubuntu.
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag vet vad frågan gäller tror jag det var en diskution om det på irc om neopmunk delen
<realubot> maxjezus: Det finns väl inte ens en sv. Winblows-kanal?
 * EzKurdistanIm ska ha kuddkrig. godnatt alla glada.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: God natt. Sov gott.
<realubot> Då ska vi se om Lars Lerins sommarprat är något att skriva hem om.
<realubot> *skriva i kanalen om.
<DrGrov> Hej
<DrGrov> Fick en märklig blå färg på 720p och 1080p HD videon på YouTube då jag kollar med Chromium.
<DrGrov> Installerad XBMC från Ubuntu Tweak.
<David-A> DrGrov: du får ju svar på samma fråga i #ubuntu, kan du vänta lite med att dubbelposta
<DrGrov> David-A: Ja, jag får det. Men tänkte ifall någon inte direkt svarar och aningen lättare att förklara på svenska.
<DrGrov> Men visst, jag håller mig där ifall det är något.
<maxjezus> DrGrov: kan det ha med hårdvaru accelerationen att göra?
<maxjezus> David-A: lingonvecka?
<DrGrov> Det fixade sig, det var med hårdvaruaccelerationen.
<DrGrov> Dock konstigt att det är första gågen någonsin jag fått det problemet. Alltid haft i hårdvaruaccelerationen.
<David-A> vecka? år!
<DrGrov> Det var ju en enkel lösning för ett mycket irriterande problem. Bra, kan forsätta kolla CyanogenMod 10 och XDA Developers då i lugn och ro :)
<maxjezus> DrGrov, skönt att höra! men otrevligt att få smurfarna på bild helt plötsligt.
<DrGrov> maxjezus: Ja, speciellt då man kollar in en review på Nexus 7 i 1080p. Tänkte först att snuset har definitivt något jävligt starkt i sig, borde kanske sluta :D
<maxjezus> good old 1080p
<DrGrov> Ok, nu sticker jag vidare. Hejs svejs
<realubot> David-A: Testa att högerklicka på Flash-spelaren och inaktiver hårdvaruacc.
<realubot> *inaktivera
<realubot> David-A: Äsch. Det var till DrGrov.
<realubot> Och han hade löst det genom att inaktivera hårdvaruacc.
<realubot> Ser jag nu ...
<David-A> realubot: (det var bl a därför jag tyckte han skulle dubbelposta i en kanal i taget i stället för samtidigt... :) )
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-14
<realubot> Hej?
<maxjezus> Tjenna!
<realubot> maxjezus: Tjena. Jag trodde du hade ävergivit oss för #winblows.
<realubot> *övergivit
<maxjezus> realubot jo, jag sitter här och njuter av windows numera
<maxjezus> även supporten är fantastisk
<realubot> maxjezus: Haha.
<realubot> maxjezus: Det bästa är väl ändå att allt bara fungerar?
<maxjezus> realubot: japp
<maxjezus> linux är en fattigmans dist
<maxjezus> ubuntu that is
<maxjezus> linux i sig är väl inget dåligt
<HeMan> Morrn!
<NeverW8> Morn HeMan
<Barre> morrn morrn
<gecko> Sista dagen i frihet på några veckor har tagit sin början
<coffe> morrn
<coffe> Barre,  visst är apt-cache simpelt.
<Barre> coffe: jupps.. apt-cache-ng var sjukt enkelt
<HeMan> jag kör med apache i stället som cache för apt och även yum
<Barre> HeMan: jag funderade på det också, men apt-cache-ng förstår repositories och kan enklare "purga" utrymme och per-fetcha paket p.g.a. beroenden etc..
<coffe> Barre,  har en sånt satt upp hemma med
<Barre> hoppas jag får min tunnel idag =)
<Barre> de är sjukt snabba på sixxs
<coffe> inte alls :)
<Barre> joho... grymt snabba
<coffe> något har hänt med mitt hemma nät.
<coffe> det tog 4 dagar för mig att få min
<Barre> tog 60 minuter att få kontot accepterat, ansökte om tunnel precis.. hoppas ja inte får vänta i fyra dagara :/
<nighter> jag får bara avslag så gav upp sixxs
<coffe> jag får dock inte igång interna ipv6 routing över ipv4 här .
<NeverM8[M]> Var det förra veckan som ipv4-adresserna tog slut officiellt?
<NeverM8[M]> Det börjar bli omöjligt för en att surfa mobilt, den hoppar titt som tätt och byter ip några ggr om
<coffe> Barre,  har du något smart sätt att få ut proxyn till alla klienter ?
<Stirner> Har en fundering gällande dailersystem...
<Barre> coffe: puppet
<Stirner> Är det någon härinne med lite koll på programmering som kan svara på om det inte borde vara möjligt att få den att känna igen en telefonsvarare och aktivt välja bort den?
<Barre> coffe: fick min "tunnel aproval" nu ;P
<coffe> Barre,  gött :)
<coffe> Barre,  bägge mina tunnlar är uppe just nu :)
<Barre> varför två?
<Stirner> coffe: varför två?
<Stirner> haha
<coffe> har ju 2 nätverk
<nighter> Stirner: det är väl inte så svårt.
<nighter> du får titta på ljudströmmen bara. Behöver en fingerpint för alla olika telefonsvarare bara.
<Musse_> hej någon svensk som kan hjälpa mig ?
<Musse_> Hi I need some help, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop everything was awesome then the battery died and now after that it wont start the computer is on but not the screen
<Musse_> snälla någon där
<Musse_> desperat e jag
<NeverM8[M]> Hello Musse_
<NeverM8[M]> I had the same problem, and it was a weird solution for me
<Musse_> so what did you do NeverM8 ?
<NeverM8[M]> I removed the battery, plugged the cable in and started it without the battery, then after the laptop was up and running i plugged the battery in
<NeverM8[M]> Weirdest problem yet
<Musse_> I tried that and it wont start
<Musse_> or the screen wont start
<NeverM8[M]> Well.. talk to someone else in here, I'm going for lunch now.
<NeverM8[M]> I'll be back in an hour
<Musse_> okey thx anyway
<Musse_> =D
<NeverM8[M]> Musse_ :)
<Stirner> Musse_ Have u tryed bootin with USB?
<Musse_> noo but cd
<Stirner> Same problem then?
<Musse_>  yes that is why I am confused
<Musse_> THANKS for the help :D did find something on the forum and it is working now ;-)
<epzil0n> morrn, middag eller nått :)
<pacquiao> halloj, nagon som har jobbat med M/Monit i Linux? jag har ett litet problem, jag vill ha massa konfigurationer for monitoring inladdade per default, men vill inte att den ska bevaka processen forens jag sager det 'explicit'.
<Stirner> Musse_ Happy 2 hear u found a solution =)
<epzil0n> Musse_ är ju svensk :D
<epzil0n> hej förresten Stirner :)
<Stirner> haha
<epzil0n> :)
<Stirner> hejsan epzil0n =)
<epzil0n> hejdu, vad händer?
<Stirner> Hur är läget med dig denna tisdag?
<epzil0n> same shit different day :D
<Stirner> jodå sitter på jobbet och säljer my ass of =)
<epzil0n> ja vissa jobbar arslet av sig, andra är ute i kylan :/
<Stirner> Hejsan hejsan Tony heter jag och jag ringer från provea :-P
<epzil0n> fast jag kallar mig själv antingen arbetsbefriad eller mellan två jobb :P
<epzil0n> hehe
<Markk> Hej och välkommen till Sweco Service Desk, du pratar med Mark.
<Stirner> lol
<epzil0n> :D
<Markk> "Hej, AutoCAD 2012 fungerar inte!"
<Markk> Mm, bra beskrivning där.
<Stirner> haha
<epzil0n> :D
<Markk> Roligare dock när en VD ringer in och vill ha hjälp med en iPad.
<Markk> Vi har ingen support på iPad.
<Markk> Och jag kan inte iPad alls.
<Markk> Men jag hjälpte så gott jag kunde och lyckades lösa det.
<epzil0n> jag har köpt internet men det fungerar ju inte - har du satt på datorn? - vilken dator jag har ju köpt internet! :D
<Markk> Men typ
<Markk> Nu är folk här rätt bra ändå.
<epzil0n> tror det där är en myt, men kul ändå ;)
<Markk> För att vara ett såpass stort företag så är många rätt datorkunniga.
<Markk> epzil0n: Alltså, bland privatpersoner finns det sådana.
<epzil0n> hehe
<Stirner> Svar: Jasså du har en Ipad? Ja! och den fungerar inte som den ska? Nej! Ok det var ju inte så förvånande, jag föreslår att du slänger den åt helvete och köper en Androidplatta istället t ex asus transformer eller samsung :-P
<epzil0n> sådant hade jag kunnat jobba med, så söker även det numera
<Markk> Det hade inte varit ett speciellt lämpligt språk mot en VD ärligt talat.
<Markk> Support är riktigt kul faktiskt.
<Markk> Folk som jobbar med SD är riktigt jordnära och sköna
<epzil0n> jag gillar och hjälpa folk och ahr gjort det mesta tiden av mitt yrkesliv i en eller annan form ;)
<Markk> :)
<Stirner> Markk: håller med, mycket roligare än försäljning. Supportar man får man ju faktiskt göra någon slags nytta
<Markk> Samma här faktiskt.
<Markk> Stirner: Haha, ja, det är stor skillnad på människorna man jobbar med.
<epzil0n> men blev uppsagd pga "arbetsbrist" 1 mars i år..
<Markk> Stirner: Och hamnar man på en SD internt mot företaget och inte mot privatpersoner så är det oftast ännu bättre.
<Markk> epzil0n: Samma här
<Markk> Fick ett nytt jobb inom 3 veckor.
<Markk> Varav jag hade semester 2 av dessa.
<epzil0n> ok, genom kontakter eller?
<Stirner> flyt!
<epzil0n> mhm
<Markk> Nä
<epzil0n> ok najs :)
<Markk> Genom att vara lite aktiv. :
<Markk> :P*
<epzil0n> hehe
<Markk> Jag tröttnade på att vara arbetslöst i februari.
<Markk> På en måndagskväll så kollade jag på jobb @ Arbetsförmedlingens hemsida.
<epzil0n> jag har inte gått hemma så länge, men det börjar bli drygt
<Markk> Och skickade in 5 ansökningar.
<Markk> Och fick samtal från 3 av dessa morgonen efter.
<Markk> Och en fjärde några dagar senare.
<Markk> Och blev erbjuden två jobb.
<epzil0n> gött, så har det ju inte varit här kan jag tala om
<epzil0n> hur gammal e du?
<Markk> Näe, man måste nog ha lite flyt faktiskt.
<Markk> 20.
<epzil0n> hehe, kom igen om 25 år :D
<Markk> Hur så?
<Markk> Tveksamt att jag lever om 25 år för den delen.
<epzil0n> bara mena att det är skillnad på ålder, hallå eller
<epzil0n> lol
<Markk> Jojo
<epzil0n> tror du jag, du jag tyckte också i din ålder att 40+ då e jag i graven :D
<Markk> Beror ju på bransch dock.
<epzil0n> jepp
<epzil0n> jag har omskolat mig tre gånger i vuxen ålder
<Markk> Oj
<Markk> Jag har faktiskt inte ens gått ut gymnasiet.
<epzil0n> men det låter sig inte göras hur som helt nuförtiden och det kommer bli jobbigt för många i framtiden utan utbildning och utan möjlighet att utbilda sig om ingen betalar för det
<nighter> it jobb är de väl inte svårt få idag? Finns ju företag som har som buisness att endast hitta kompetent personal och erbjuda företag.
<nighter> de jagar ju en som galningar om man kan lite data.
<maxjezus> vilka är "de"
<epzil0n> jag har varit tvungen för att göra mig mer kompetent och anställningsbar. kan ju knappast konkurrera med min ålder ;)
 * epzil0n undrar oxo
<nighter> finns ju uppsjö av bolag? dfind som exempel
<maxjezus> jojo, men det måste ju finnas en liten glöd i arbetssökaren med.
<nighter> lägg upp din anons på nån sida ska du se du blir nerringd.
<maxjezus> vissa trivs ju som det är.
<epzil0n> jag har jobbat sen 16.. det var andra tider då
<maxjezus> idag är du?
<nighter> då har du erfarenhet borde det vara ännu lättarE?
<maxjezus> 17?
<epzil0n> och har största delen av livet jobbat elelr pluggat och ibland jobbat då med
<epzil0n> maxjezus: frågar du mig?
<maxjezus> ja :)
<maxjezus> och nej, jag vill inte ha jobb så ge mig inga tips
<epzil0n> 40+
<maxjezus> sverige är ett så frikostligt land med gratispengar överallt
<nighter> lägg upp en ansökan på monster testade det på kul då hade jobb. På 1 timma fick jag 8 samtal. Sen fick jag ta ner annonsen för lite pinsamt där man jobbar när de ringer folk försöker värva en det funkar inte riktigt.
<epzil0n> trodde du såg det..
<maxjezus> missade nog det
<epzil0n> :)
<maxjezus> jag har valt att ta pension tidigt
<maxjezus> och börja jobba när jag är gammal
<epzil0n> fast jag har iof stängt av massa saker. orkar inte se när folk joinar o så..
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> tveksamt om det ens finns någon pension när det är dags för mig :/
<maxjezus> epzil0n socialbidrag annars
<maxjezus> är väl mer pengar än pension iaf
<NeverM8[M]> Kom precis tillbaka från lunchen, vad disktureras det?
<maxjezus> jag har börjat rekommendera alla att gå på socialbidrag
<maxjezus> minimalt med jobb för ganska stora pengar
<NeverM8[M]> Varför maxjezus ?
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] det är mycket pengar och mycket fritid
<maxjezus> för lite slit
<epzil0n> näe jag funderar på att skapa lite skalbolag och skaffa mig ett helt jävla gäng målvakter och sen ska jag dra in stålar och blåsa staten fett :D
<NeverM8[M]> Hur mycket pengar får du?
<maxjezus> ca 15 000 i månaden
<maxjezus> för att söka 5 jobb och fylla i ett par rader på ett papper
<NeverM8[M]> rly? hur kommer det sig att du får så mycket för en arbetslös?
<epzil0n> ?
<Stirner> god damn nu är det typ 100e gången som datorn tappar headsetet. värsta dailern ever...
<epzil0n> allvarligt talat 15.000:-??
<maxjezus> ja, alltså olika bidrag
<maxjezus> bostadsbidrag osv
<NeverM8[M]> :O
<maxjezus> inte allt från samma ställe
<maxjezus> bidragssamhället är grymt givande
<epzil0n> maxjezus: sossbidrag?
<NeverM8[M]> Socialbidrag, bosdatsbidrag.. sen då?
<Markk> maxjezus: Och det är synd när folk missbrukar det.
<Barre> och ta 15.000 från någon som verkligen behöver det.. jag antar att du inte är 100% oförmögen att jobba maxjezus eftersom du hänger här så ofta. inte så snyggt tycker jag...
<maxjezus> Markk: jo, fast det är synd att de rika snyltar på fattiga
<Markk> Barre: +1
<epzil0n> lägg av alltså.. jag som betalat ta mig fan halva livet till den där jävla a-kassan får ut 8500:- och that's it liksom :((
<maxjezus> jag har sett att dom rika rånar staten, varför ska inte jag göra det?
<Markk> maxjezus: Men nu bor inte vi i samma kommun, men jag är inte rik och det är sådana som jag som får betala för dig.
<maxjezus> alla mina jobb jag haft har givit mindre än socialbidrag
<Markk> Varför ska vi betala för att du ska gå hemma?
<maxjezus> Markk, bra fråga. gillar man det inte så rösta på något hemmagjort parti
<epzil0n> fucking jävla bidragssamhälle.. så det är så jag skulle gjort, fuck allt vad eget ansvar heter och bara skit i allt dåå får man typ dubbelt så mycket som jag får nu! :-/
<Markk> Det gör jag inte maxjezus.
<Markk> maxjezus: Du vet väl vad jag röstar på?
<maxjezus> Markk: nepp :)
<Stirner> maxjezus: det finns inte en chans i helvete att du får 15000 i månaden om du går på soc
<Markk> Ojdå
<epzil0n> e fan tveksam till det också.. låter ju sjukt
<maxjezus> Stirner: okej. bostadsbidrag osv skrev jag med
<epzil0n> vadå osv? vad finns det mer?
<maxjezus> dagpenning från ams
<maxjezus> osv
<maxjezus> olika pengar olika månader
<epzil0n> men vad jag vet så räknar ju soss av inkomster
<NeverM8[M]> Låter helt stört med 15k/mån
<Markk> maxjezus: Och vad för anledning går du hemma?
<maxjezus> epzil0nyes
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: tell me about it!!!
<Markk> maxjezus: Bara för att sno pengar från samhället?
<Stirner> dom som går på soc får den lagstadgade normen på 3800 + täckning för hyra och el inget mer inget mindre om man inte har barn
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus: Hade väl må-illasjuka
<NeverM8[M]> :P
<Markk> Stirner: Han har barn.
<maxjezus> Markk: jag går hemma för att jag mål illa och inte hittar ett vettigt jobb
<maxjezus> tar inga fler skitjobb
<NeverM8[M]> Just fan, så var det
<epzil0n> Stirner: ja sen har alla typ samma belopp att leva på..
<maxjezus> 20 lax eller mer i månaden
<maxjezus> annars gör jag nada!
<NeverM8[M]> Men..
<epzil0n> meh
<NeverM8[M]> 20k i månaden när du gått hemma ett tag och lever på soss?
<nighter> är väl ond spiral om du gott hemma länge så är de ingen som vill anställa dig för vad ska du svara på varför du gott hemma så länge.
<NeverM8[M]> Du bör nog inte förvänta dig det
<Markk> maxjezus: Jag mår också illa rätt mycket och har kronisk spänningshuvudvärk, men jag sökte och tog ett vettigt jobb.
<NeverM8[M]> nighter: +1
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M], ja, jag har jobbat ganska hårt tidigare och fått dålig lön
<Markk> maxjezus: Sök inte skitjobb, börja plugga eller skaffa ett vettigt jobb.
<epzil0n> seriöst.. jag e 45 och har i perioder fått sänka mina krav för att HA ett jobb..
<maxjezus> Markk pluggar jag får jag inte lägenheten betald
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n:  Säger detsamma här (fast är inte 45)
<nighter> man få va lite kreativ :)
<Markk> maxjezus: Jag har snarare god lust att framföra det du har skrivit här till din AF-kontaktperson/Soc-person och andra inblandade.
<epzil0n> jävla curlingungar kallar jag dom, fått allt serverat på ett fat och sen duger fan inte det heller :-/
<Markk> ja
<maxjezus> Markk, jaja. varsågod
<nighter> när jag gick från plugget och ingen ville anställa mig för inte hade någon erfarenhet skrev jag program som sökte jobb åt mig tog 2 dar så hade jag jobb :p
<maxjezus> hur ska de koppla ett nick till en person?
<Markk> Vi har ju chattat ett ganska bra tag. :P
<maxjezus> Markk, jojo. men det räcker ju knappast
<maxjezus> ganska fet utredning
<maxjezus> och jag gör inget fel
<maxjezus> det är lagligt det jag gör
<Markk> Men jag var sjukskriven i vintras, fick inga pengar alls, var inte tillräckligt sjuk, så det var bara att bita i det sura äpplet och ta sig tillbaka och börja jobba.
<Markk> Även fast jag inte mådde bra.
<Barre> lag och etik är inte samma sak.. bara för att något är lagrligt gör det inte OK. Tidelag är lagligt i svergie, så gå och knulla en katt... det är ju lagligt
<maxjezus> Markk, en arbetsgivare som inte är as-givmild skulle inte vilja ta i mig med tång.
<maxjezus> jag skulle istället ta pengar från arbetsgivaren
<epzil0n> det är så det ser ut för dom flesta.. fan inte ens cancersjuka får ju hjälp i dagens allt hårdare samhälle, vet flera som råkat illa ut :(
<maxjezus> och det känns värre
<epzil0n> Barre: lol
<Stirner> fattar ni inte att han trollar det finns ingen i det här landet som får mer än norm i socbidrag. jag har själv gått på soc och det är så det funkar dom kontrollerar allt ner till minsta par kalsonger
<Markk> Barre: Men bara om man inte skadar djuret.
<maxjezus> Stirner. jag troll?
<maxjezus> :)
<Barre> Markk: sant
<NeverM8[M]> knulla katter och socialbidrag... hahaha xD
<maxjezus> alla här vet att jag inte jobbat på flera år
<epzil0n> Barre: fast om katten inte lider av det är det ju tydligen ok, för du kan inte dömas för tidelag men däremot djurplågeri :D
<maxjezus> etik är ju knappast olagligt
<maxjezus> jag fyller i alla papper rätt, that's it.
<epzil0n> jag trodde inte det var sant när jag kollade upp det.. totalt deranged
<NeverM8[M]> fan sjukt saker kan vara
<Barre> epzil0n: helt korrekt, men det är inte många i svergie som anser att tidelag är moraliskt eller etiskt OK. Men att utnyttja bidragssystemet utan att skämmas är tydkligen helt OK och inget att skämmas för..
<maxjezus> lolz, fick precis ett sms från arbetsförmedlingen :)
<maxjezus> möte imorgon :)
<epzil0n> ja men då är nått seriöst fel på systemet, allvarligt systemfel.. fix it för fan!
<Coffe> Barre,  fråga, icinga  bättre sämre än opsview ?
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  Lycka till på mötet :)
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] tack, hoppas jag får ett fett jobb!
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> good luck
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: var inte så negativ :P
<epzil0n> :D
<NeverM8[M]> När man varit arbetslös länge så tappar man intresse för mycket och finner nästan ingen motivation att söka jobb
<maxjezus> om jag hade fått jobba svart hade jobb varit mycket lättare att ordna, men nämner man svartjobb till socialen så blir de skitnödiga och avråder en direkt :)
<NeverM8[M]> iaf jag gör det
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: jag e faktsikt full av tillförsikt, det tog typ 6mån sist så jobba jag igen och nu e sommaren slut så det kommer hända nått ;)
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Min motivation var när tjejen var hos AMS och jag följde med så frågade hennes AMS-tant mig vad jag jobbade med.
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Och jag var så trött på att svara: "Jag är arbetslös, jag med."
<NeverM8[M]> : /
<epzil0n> arbetbefriad heter det :D
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n:  haha +1
<epzil0n> :)
<NeverM8[M]> Fina loggar från denna chat det kommer finnas nu x)
<nighter> trode alla här inne var riktiga dator hackers
<nighter> borde va lätt som en plätt få jobb :p
<NeverM8[M]> nighter: nej, nej
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Så det var då jag snyggade till mitt CV och sökte 5 jobb på en måndagskväll.
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Som jag berättade om tidigare.
<maxjezus> Markk: jag har gjort samma sak
<maxjezus> men i sverige får inte jag jobb
<NeverM8[M]> Markk:  Jag var i liknande läge, det blir som en rush och man söker massor med jobb snabbt och effektivt
<Markk> nighter: Klart det är om man lägger ner lite tid på det.
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Precis.
<maxjezus> jag flyttar utomlands snart igen
<Markk> Do it
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus: Var?
<NeverM8[M]> Varför?
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M]: trondheim kanske?
<epzil0n> två snubbar möts utanför abf - hur e läget - nja det är väl sådär säger den ena, jag har fått aids - aids, det e la fan inget - jag har fått arbete! :D
<nighter> h0h0
<NeverM8[M]> hih
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> maxjezus: varför skulle du inte få jobb i sverige?
<nighter> nu ska jag slita mig från mitt jävligt tråkiga arbete och gå och gymma istället
<nighter> bye bye
<maxjezus> epzil0n. rasism misstänker jag
<epzil0n> bb
<Markk> Rasism mot vad?
<epzil0n> maxjezus: var e du från då och vad söker du för jobb?
<maxjezus> finnar
<epzil0n> lol
<Markk> wat
<Markk> Jag är också finne.
<NeverM8[M]> Bye nighter
<epzil0n> du försök inte JAG är finne :D
<maxjezus> jaha, är ni finska zigenare?
<Markk> Nej
<maxjezus> dåså!
<NeverM8[M]> Svensk sam
<epzil0n> perkele, jag har jobbat hela livet säger jag ju..
<Markk> Men är du en zigge som visar att du är det eller?
 * epzil0n undrar oxo
<maxjezus> nej, jag är inte zigenare
<NeverM8[M]> Kom igen nu va :P
<epzil0n> :P
<maxjezus> sorry :)
 * epzil0n hämtar popcorn och cola :D
 * NeverM8[M] sitter på jobbet med cola & kebab
<epzil0n> :(
<maxjezus> jag ska nog beställa hem lite kebab
<epzil0n> gottegris
<NeverM8[M]> Nom nom
<epzil0n> :D
<maxjezus> men, jag lever på bidrag precis som studenter osv, men jag pluggar faktiskt endel här hemma med
<epzil0n> shit hungrig nu bara för det..
 * epzil0n sätter på kaffe och tar ett par kanelbullar istället ^^
<maxjezus> så jag gör ju inte ingenting om dagarna
<epzil0n> plugga är väl inte ingenting!?
<maxjezus> precis
<maxjezus> jag har pluggat typ varje dag i några år
<epzil0n> plugga är alltid bra
<maxjezus> utan studiebidrag och skola
<epzil0n> bra, det lönar sig på ett eller annat sätt.. har som sagt omskolat mig tre ggr i vuxen ålder ;)
<maxjezus> epzil0n, förstår inte hur folk orkar med skolor
<maxjezus> skolan är för enkelspårig tycker jag
<epzil0n> menar du att du pluggar på distans eller vadå, fattar inte?
<NeverM8[M]> Skolan är tråkigt IMO
<maxjezus> jag pluggar på eget initiativ helt själv
<maxjezus> utan lärare osv
<maxjezus> läser om det jag är intresserad av typ
<NeverM8[M]> Vad pluggarn maxjezus  då?
<maxjezus> håller mig up2date inom 3d så gott jag kan
<epzil0n> jaha, då fattar jag
<epzil0n> bättre än ingenting fortfarande ;)
<maxjezus> bättre än att bara gå en utbildning bara för att
<maxjezus> som ingenstans leder
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: Var inte nedlåtande nu x)
<Barre_> Coffe: vet inte om du såg mitt svar, så jag skicar det igen
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  Vad för 3d puggar du?
<Barre_> Coffe: vet inte, jag har inte testat opsview.. icinga är roligt dock
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] blender
<NeverM8[M]> Vad är det?
<maxjezus> försöker vara så bred som ja bara kan
<maxjezus> open source
<maxjezus> blender.org
<NeverM8[M]> Vad får du för jobb då?
<maxjezus> designer kanske
<maxjezus> modellerare för något spelföretag
<NeverM8[M]> Spel designer?
<maxjezus> eller film kanske
<NeverM8[M]> Hmm..
<NeverM8[M]> Är det ont om jobb där?
<maxjezus> nope
<maxjezus> fett med jobb
<maxjezus> men man måste ju vara bra
<maxjezus> att bli duktig tar typ 3-10 år
<maxjezus> beroende på hur efterbliven man är
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  Hoppas på det bästa då :)
<maxjezus> Jihuuuuu!
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: Jag? inte då! :D
<maxjezus> nej nu ska jag plugga lite och sen käka pizza!
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus: Ha det så bra så länge :) Kanske pratar senare
<epzil0n> bon apetit
<epzil0n> här får man nöja sig med två halvtorra kanelbullar och en stor kopp kaffe-- frukost, lunch brunsh typ i ett :D
<epzil0n> nom fucking nom :P
<Barre> epzil0n: du jobbar stenhårt på det framtida magsåret hör jag ;)
<epzil0n> du den här magen tål ALLT :D
<epzil0n> än sålänge :P
<maxjezus> hej realubot!
<maxjezus> feber, snuva, hals, öron
<maxjezus> jävla dagis att placera sjukdommar på barn
<epzil0n> ungar smittar väl varandra var dom än är, inget nytt ;)
<maxjezus> epzil0n jo fast 1-2 åringar springer inte runt med varandra på andra ställen än dagis
<maxjezus> fattar bara mig inte på föräldrar som låter snoriga ungar springa på dagis
<Markk> Ungar snorar ju alltid.
<NeverM8[M]> Avskyr ungar... usch
<Markk> Speciellt dom äckliga ungarna.
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: +1
<epzil0n> det trodde jag var policy hos dom flesta att inte tillåta det eller gäler det bara visa sjukdomar?
<NeverM8[M]> Jobbiga, stressiga, irreterande, äckliga och jobbiga igen
<NeverM8[M]> BLÄ!
<maxjezus> epzil0n. dagis är ett skämt med sina policys
<Markk> Vi borde införskaffa obligatorisk avlivning på jobbiga ungar.
<maxjezus> Markk håller med, vissa ungar är förjävliga
<ispookan> Hej på er! Vem av er var det som hade hand om det räkna protein grejjen?
<maxjezus> men min unge är bäst
<Markk> ispookan: Tror du har tagit fel på kanal, detta är dricka-cola-och-sitta-framför-datorn-och-endast-gå-ut-för-att-köpa-mer-cola-kanalen. :)
<epzil0n> ispookan: ?
<NeverM8[M]> Sitter på jobbet faktiskt Markk ! .... med en cola
<epzil0n> näe det är jag-pillar-mig-i-naveln-kanalen-och-trackar-alla-som-inte-jobbar :D
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Jag med.
<maxjezus> givetvis trollade jag när jag säger att jag lever på bara bidrag osv
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Mina kollegor tycker jag dricker lite mycket.
<NeverM8[M]> Jag har glas cola, vad har du Markk ?
<epzil0n> ni skryter bara, säkert arbetslösa ni med ;D
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Jag dricker runt 1.5-2l om dagen.
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: 1.5l-flaskor.
<maxjezus> Markk akta så du inte åker på diabetes
<maxjezus> och blir arbetslös
<Markk> haha
<ispookan> epzil0n: Han som hade hand om det skapade ju en ubuntu grupp.. Man lånade ut sin cpu/gpu kraft till ett ställe som räknade proteiner för att bekämpa div sjukdommar...
<Markk> Jag gillar kopplingen mellan diabetes == automagiskt arbetslös.
<Markk> ispookan: jaha.
<Markk> ispookan: Du pratar om FAH.
<maxjezus> ispookan realubot
<NeverM8[M]> Markk: Jag dricker ett sex pack cola och en halv flask (1.5l ) om dagen
<Markk> ispookan: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: :>
<ispookan> Markk: Mm
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] hur tjock är du?
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  Vältränad
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Det blir ungefär 1.5l på jobbet och en halv flaska hemma om dagen.
<epzil0n> ispookan: jaha, känner tyvärr inte till det
<maxjezus> fan va ohälsosamma ni är!
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Jag cyklar väldigt mycket dock.
<maxjezus> drick xubi istället
<maxjezus> mycket godare än cola
<Markk> Förutom den här veckan har jag cyklat 2-4 mil om dagen.
<epzil0n> man måste nödvändigtvis inte vara fet för att ha dåliga värden eller tvärtom
<Markk> Och har cyklat 55-60 mil senaste månaden.
<ispookan> maxjezus: Ah så hette han ja, ska messa honom, man kunde ju köra det på sitt PS3.. Tänkte man kunde bidra med lite...
<maxjezus> Markk du vet att diabetes kan komma iaf
<maxjezus> och cancer
<Markk> maxjezus: Alltså
<Markk> maxjezus: Jag har inga planer på att leva längre än till 25-30 ändå.
<maxjezus> varför?
<NeverM8[M]> Markk:  Varför?
<maxjezus> och jobba tills dess?
<maxjezus> varför inte knarka och leva livet?
<Markk> Så ta dina moralidéer någon annanstans. :P
<Markk> Haha, måste ju få pengar.
<epzil0n> jag röker, dricker kaffe och super som ett svin mellan varven :D
<Markk> Och då är inte alla lika "oroliga" för mig.
<maxjezus> Markk ska du ta livet av dig?
<Markk> Nej.
<Markk> epzil0n: Jag röker också.
<Markk> *team*
<maxjezus> epzil0n, imponerar inte ett dugg såvida du inte röker häst!
<NeverM8[M]> Markk:  Vad ska du göra då hade du tänkt?
<Markk> Röka som en hest.
<epzil0n> dör gör man med all säkerhet ändå, så varför inte lika gärna ha lite kul här i livet
<maxjezus> japp
<epzil0n> :)
<ispookan> En annan har lagt av med rökat/drickat pga av en underbar vän... ;)
<maxjezus> ispookan, hemsk vän!
<epzil0n> ispookan: jag lever redan med en underbar vän och hon e precis likadan ;)
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: Namn? bild? ;)
<epzil0n> 10 år and still going strong, det e kärlek de ;)
<ispookan> epzil0n: Roligt för er.. ;)
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: Pic or dident happend
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: hehe glöm din dröm :D
<maxjezus> epzil0n, kärlek är lika mycket hittpå som religion!
<NeverM8[M]> :D
<epzil0n> :D
<NeverM8[M]> :D
<Markk> Vadå att religion är hittepå?
<ispookan> maxjezus: Inte så värst, hon var min väckarklocka..
<maxjezus> Markk, tydligen alla religioner förutom islam
<Markk> ispookan: Har du en relation med din väckarklicka?
<epzil0n> maxjezus: vad vore livet utan kärlek, totalt hopplöst!
<Markk> Utan Gud då?
<maxjezus> epzil0n, så sa de om religion med förr
<ispookan> Markk: Nope.
<Markk> Hur klarar ni er?
<epzil0n> usch hemska tanke, skulle bara vara massa insnöade snubbar som sysslade med någon hobby :/
<maxjezus> kärlek är en fin fantasi
<epzil0n> religion är opium för folket, jag respekterar folks tro men kom inte till mig med skiten
<Markk> Varför vill du inte ha opium?
<ispookan> Ni är inte så gamla va?
<maxjezus> ispookan, nejdå
<epzil0n> jag är min egen lyckas smed..
<epzil0n> ispookan: 45 :P
<NeverM8[M]> Jag jobbar i stadshuset i en stad, och utanför här har vi en fontän.. vilket någon nyss ramlade i x)
<maxjezus> 33 snart
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: :D
<ispookan> epzil0n: Skönt att inte vara äldst.. ;)
<epzil0n> :)
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: SÃ¥g skit roligt ut haha xD
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] vilken stad?
<NeverM8[M]> Kanske borde gå ut och hjälpa till
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: kan tänka mig :D
<NeverM8[M]> Eskilstuna
<epzil0n> full eller bara snubblig?
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] oj, den är ju djup
<NeverM8[M]> snubblinf
<epzil0n> :D
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus: japp
<maxjezus> eskilstuna borde verkligen se över sina fontäner
<epzil0n> tydligen :D
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  hahahah ja...
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] vad gör du på stadshuset?
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus: System administratör för kommunen
<NeverM8[M]> oj stavning
<maxjezus> någon kan ju få en fontän orgasm
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: nice
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: Jadå
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] härligt att jobba så centralt i eskilstuna
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  ja verkligen, bor inte så långt ifrån heller så :)
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] bor du upp mot tågcentralen?
<maxjezus> drottninggatan?
<NeverM8[M]> maxjezus:  Vid stålfors typ
<Markk> Det är väl inget fel på fontän orgasmer, sär skrivningar är dock mycket värre, det är jätte jobbigt när folk sär skriver, ty cker ni inte det?.
<ispookan> Nä ni får ha det gött, ska slappa vidare ett tag sen jobba vidare... ;)
<maxjezus> Mark k nej då
<maxjezus> NeverM8[M] okej
<NeverM8[M]> ispookan: Take care
<epzil0n> ispookan: detsamma
<NeverM8[M]> Markk:  Ja för står
<ispookan> Kanske kommer in sen ikväll och tjatar med er ;)
<epzil0n> gör det :)
<maxjezus> ispookan de göru rätti
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: :D
<NeverM8[M]> roligt att jag är yngst i hela stadshuset :P
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: vad har du för utbilding för det där?
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Hur gammal är du?
<Markk> Jag är nog en av de yngre här.
<NeverM8[M]> Well epzil0n .. jag har lite annorlunda utbildning
<NeverM8[M]> Markk:  20
<Markk> Finns några i samma ålder, men det är onsite-folket.
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Samma här. :)
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: ok?
<Markk> 91a?
<NeverM8[M]> 92:a
<Markk> ah
<maxjezus> p12or bådatvå :)
<Markk> Vad får man som sysadm i E-tuna?
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: men du måste väl ändå ha någon relevant utbildning?
<Markk> maxjezus: 20 sade vi iofs.
<NeverM8[M]> Jag har pluggat gymnasiet och jobbat därifrån från jobb till jobb
<NeverM8[M]> webutvecklare
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: ok
<maxjezus> Markk, fast på min tid så var alla 90talister små!
<Markk> maxjezus: Vem är det som sitter hemma och snyltar på våra (inte våra direkt iofs, men tanken räknas) skattepengar?
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: hur fick du det jobbet då om man får fråga?
<NeverM8[M]> NOC- tekniker, hade hand om stockholms trafiksystem och några andra länder, samt systemtekniker
<Markk> Nice
<epzil0n> ok
<Markk> NOC sökte jag till förut faktiskt.
<maxjezus> Markk, jag!
<Markk> Hade velat jobba med det.
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: Har haft mycket jobb och är bra på det jag gör
<maxjezus> nej nu ska jag ta en lunch-pause
<NeverM8[M]> Jobbigt att jobba som NOC tekniker :P men bra betalt
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Kan jag tänka mig.
<Markk> Jag stack till Irland och jobbade ett tag, det gjorde att jag har najs erfarenheter samt lätt att få jobb.
<NeverM8[M]> Snacka om att jag outar mig.. x)
<epzil0n> samma här skulle gärna jobba med det, pluggat ett par terminer för nätverkstekniker/admin
<NeverM8[M]> Man får ta lite jobb överallt, annars har man inget att gå på
<epzil0n> NeverM8[M]: hehe :D
<epzil0n> precis, jag tar allt..
<NeverM8[M]> Företag tar hellre in personer som kan sin sak och har jobbat än en gröning fån högskolan
<NeverM8[M]> Sjukt, men det är typ så
<epzil0n> jo fast inte lätt om man inte har erfarenhet.. tar man sig bara in i branschen så
<NeverM8[M]> epzil0n: Jag är mega nörd, men är också bara bra på det jag gör, och inget annat typ
<epzil0n> ok, jag har hållt på med datorer sen -95 typ så det har alltid varit min hobby men skaffade mig betyg också
<NeverM8[M]> Har inte visat betyg en enda gång tror jag
<Markk> Inte jag heller.
<NeverM8[M]> haft säkert 6 jobb efter studenten
<epzil0n> men det hjälper ju inte om man inte har kontakter med folk, för då kommer man aldrig in
<epzil0n> :)
<NeverM8[M]> Kontakter är VIKTIGAST!
<NeverM8[M]> Alltid
<NeverM8[M]> spelar ingen roll om man har studerat
<Markk> Iaf i början.
<epzil0n> jepp, i know!
<NeverM8[M]> Markk:  alltid bra med kontakter
<Coffe> Barre,  ping
<Markk> NeverM8[M]: Absolut.
<epzil0n> så fort man avslutar rekonq så poppar kde crash handler upp, fet bugg :/
<NeverM8[M]> Om man gillar att skapa musik, finns det några bra program för det i linux?
<epzil0n> borde det väl göra tycker jag
<NeverM8[M]> Förresten måste fråga..
<NeverM8[M]> Igår satte jag upp en teamspeak 3 server hemma hos mig (under linux)
<epzil0n> den där ubuntu spinoffen studio eller vad den heter är väl designad med tanke på sådant?
<epzil0n> ok
<NeverM8[M]> Men efter jag startat upp den så kraschade den
<NeverM8[M]> servern gick igång, men kommer inte in i den, och den poppar errors om att den har kraschat
<epzil0n> tyvärr ingen erfarenhet av just teamspeak, men du har väl loggar på det där
<Barre> Coffe: pong
<NeverM8[M]> Ja, men i loggarna så får man ingen vettig output
<NeverM8[M]> har kollat det
<epzil0n> ok
<Coffe> Barre,  kollade icinga.. flyr tillbaka till opsview
<Barre> Coffe: heheh... fegis....'
<Coffe> Barre,  vill ju inte gå tillbaka till fixa alla filer igen.. GUI FTW
<Barre> Coffe: me... hur scriptar man ett GUI... det är ju skithjobbigt.... filer och CLI FTW!
<Coffe> Barre,  när det gäller nagios .. så säger jag  GUI , då man även kan göra de via filer om man vill
<Barre> Coffe: ääh...
<NeverM8[M]> Nä, nu ska jag greja lite och så.   Hörs senare!
<epzil0n> ha det :)
<Coffe> Barre,  testa opvsview *tipsa*
<Barre> Coffe: nä... jag trivs bäst häärr... under Icinga-trädet och luktar på alla filer
<epzil0n> :D
<Coffe> Barre,  du är ju som du är :P  när vblir de grill då ?
<epzil0n> grillat är godast :P
<Barre> Coffe: ååhh... svårt att ge något exakt datum... sitter lixom på vänt för att åka luftallong, så jag vågar inte boka upp något förens det blitt av
<Coffe> Barre,  prata om grill :P
<Coffe> http://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=334368 barre av de raidkorten .. vilket skulle du välja ?
<Barre> Coffe: Adaptec 6405, 512MB med SuperCap+flash
<Barre> Coffe: på så sätt slipper jag "risken" med BBU och att jag är långsam på att åtgärda det eventuella problemet
<Coffe> Barre, ok tack ..  fixade just puppet över ipv6 stöd :)
<HeMan> Coffe: hur löste du det?
<HeMan> Coffe: sist jag kollade fick jag inte puppet att lira med ipv6
<nighter> satan vilken träningsvärk jag har!
<Coffe> HeMan, jag gjorde inget :)
<epzil0n> tror jag ska testa Chakra Archimedes nu när jag har hårdvaran för KDE och Kubuntu rullar på bra, någon som vet nått om Chakra?
<nighter> SLUG är det något värt att gå på?
<Coffe> HeMan,  jag öppnade bara FW och lät mitt nya ipv6 ansluta på porten .. så var det klart.
<HeMan> Coffe: ah!
<HeMan> Coffe: hoppas det bara var jag som klumpade mig då
<Coffe> HeMan,  så de var inget magiskt.. så maskin 2 på ipv6nät2 ansluter till puppet på nät1
<epzil0n> dar ser man ljud och allt funkar har med i chakra live session :)
<epzil0n> men den fucka upp min router, skumt fick starta om den innan jag fick kontakt igen med internet, wlanet funkade hela tiden
<epzil0n> hänt en annan gång under live session, undrar vad det beror på? känns som den lägger beslag på interfacet :/
<Coffe> HeMan,  xbmc för androd beta ska finnas nu
<nighter> har abstinens vill lära mig något nytt (IT) men vet de fan vad :P Någon som har någon shysst bok tipsa om? :p
<deekeff> nighter: common-lisp
<HeMan> Coffe: jag laddade ner det precis när det kom någon första build
<HeMan> Coffe: men jag måste så klart testa betan!
<HeMan> det kanske är en AppleTV med Android x86 som OS och xbmc man ska ha?
<epzil0n> nighter: debian administrators handbook finns i olika format ;)
<epzil0n> eller varför inte Att använda Linux och GNU
<epzil0n> finns i pdf både på upplaga 1 och 2
<epzil0n> sen finns ju Effektivare Linux − kom igång med kommandoraden och man kan ladda ner källfilen i LaTeX-format och kompilera den själv :P
<epzil0n> sen kan man använda calibre och konvertera pdf-filerna till epub och ha dom på en platta, lättare att läsa epub på tablets tycker jag, sen kan man ladda ner en del Linux böcker via sitt bibliotekskort och elib.se
<epzil0n> nighter: räcker det som tips eller? :D
<epzil0n> htop
<nighter> Hållt på med linux sen 1996 vad blir det 16 år. Så ingen linux bok tack.
<nighter> tänkte mig något mer hardcore.
<nighter> kodning eller nånting.
<nighter> reverse engineering typ nån bok jag inte har.
<epzil0n> ok, inte hållt på riktigt så länge men lätt 10 år och jag tycker jag får ut nått av dom böckerna hela tiden, men det e klart programmering e anna femma :)
<epzil0n> n*
<nighter> skulle vilja bli vassare på penetrations testning. Läser och desto mer jag läser desto mer fattar jag att jag inte kan nånting :p
<epzil0n> backtrack e najs, finns ju en bra guide någonstans
<epzil0n> men den har du väl varit på, brukar väl vara den första man kommer i kontakt med så fort man är ute efter att testa säkerheten
<nighter> jo men vet vad det är helt onödigt köra du kan ju installera samma utils på vilken dist som hellst
<nighter> bara du får det bloatad med skit du inte använder endå :P
<nighter> metasploit är väl typ det som är nice men det kan du ju köra endå.
<nighter> rätt snappt slänga ihop ett sploit i meta sploit allt är klart. Om du vet om något säkerhetshål.
<nighter> ursäkta särskrivningen.
<deekeff> om du inte gillar backtrack. testa nya pentoo
<epzil0n> jojo visserligen, men har testat några olika backtrack och tycker dom duger
<nighter> är väl inte det jag inte gillar dem. Men känner mig för mycket script kiddie om kör de där. Massa utils färdiga lär man sig på det.
<deekeff> sen finns ju lite mindre variant. med feedingbottle, hacka för barn typ disten heter Xiaopan
<nighter> hellre vill jag ha en bok som förklarar hur nånting jag inte förstår funkar
<deekeff> 70MB ligger den på
<deekeff> nighter: vad är det du vill lära dig?
<epzil0n> deekeff: pentoo? är det nått och ha då?
<epzil0n> hur man penetrerar bättre :D
<deekeff> epzil0n: jajemn, jag gillar ju gentoo så det kan va de.
<deekeff> epzil0n: www.pentoo.ch
<epzil0n> ok, jo jag läste lite om det
<nighter> det jag försöker kommap är inne på adlibris klickar på böcker. Försöker hitta någonting som är vettigt. Har bara absitnens på lära mig något nytt :p
<nighter> så försöker komma på vad :P
<epzil0n> hehe
<nighter> därför min abstinens kom ut över den här kanalen.
<epzil0n> bibiloteket då, dom har ju lite eböcker?
<deekeff> nighter: ja det finns en del. jag har slut på projekt själv
<deekeff> biblioteket här i helsingborg hade en massa
<epzil0n> dåligt utbud dock eftersom det kostar skjortan för dom, fick ju strypa tjänsten i vissa kommuner
<deekeff> hittade till och med en bok om common-lisp
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> elib.se funkar via bibliotekskortet
<epzil0n> drm på dom filerna
<epzil0n> vad är grejen med gentoo då, aldrig fattat det?
<nighter> kungliga bibloteket som gäller här i stockholm eller? Inte koll
<nighter> att du får en fet tar fil att kompilera :P
<deekeff> epzil0n: det är verkligen välgjort.
<deekeff> epzil0n: det är verkligen välgjort.
<deekeff> oj
<deekeff> hehe
<deekeff> jag gillar archlinux för att allt finns man behöver. i AUR. gentoo är jävligt välgjort fast i gentoo kompilerar man allt
<nighter> du bygger väl allt under installationen ?
<nighter> så det är väl mer anpassat för din burk
<nighter> gentoo allså.
<deekeff> ja tyå
<deekeff> p
<epzil0n> deekeff: ok
<epzil0n> deekeff: ok
<epzil0n> :D
<deekeff> pentoo är ju gjort på gentoo så jag drog installern i pentoo. hacka om lite för att ha både pentoos portage och gentoos
<epzil0n> gillar också arch..
<deekeff> arch är fan bäst .. allt är så smidigt
<epzil0n> men orka pilla med allt
<deekeff> Keep it smidigt sucker ...:)
<deekeff> det e väl inte så mkt pill?
<epzil0n> ska testa bridge linux tänkte jag en "arch made easy" typ
<deekeff> bara köra på :)
<epzil0n> hehe
<nighter> första dist testa var typ redhat sen körde jag slackware för alla coola körde det för i tiden och ville va som dem. Sen testa jag runt massa distar innan körde debian i jädra massa år :P
<nighter> sen blev det ubuntu på skrivbordet för de bygger ju på debian.
<deekeff> alltså jag uppmanar dig till att köra riktiga archlinux istället. det e inte så hemskt svårt
<epzil0n> man ska ha lite tålamod
<Screedo> har en del strängar som skall ersättas i excel, hänvisar till olika kolumner osv, d10, D34, D12 osv. om jag skulle vilja ersätta alla D* med D6, hur skiver man in ett wildcard i notepad?
<epzil0n> fast nu när jag fått igång mitt pci ljudkort på denna så är netbooken ledig :P
<deekeff> det första jag drog ner var netcfg och xorg xorg-intel så X bara funkar ju direkt
<nighter> notepad? kör du windows när du är i en linux kanal :P
<deekeff> excel?
<Screedo> lol
<deekeff> notepad?
<Screedo> wrong chan hahah :P
<deekeff> grrr
<Screedo> men någon kanske vet ändå?
<Markk> *host* fel kanal som sagt *host*
<nighter> inte fan går det med notepad iaf
<nighter> :p
<deekeff> ja eftersom du är i ubuntu.se
<epzil0n> deekeff: jo jag har allt läst på archwiki, köpte till o med boken för att ha ett stöd även om det är lite förkastligt att skaffa en bok på en rolling release
<Markk> :D
<nighter> ta till perl eller vbscript
<epzil0n> netbook
<nighter> linux hade du ju kunna kört sed eller vim fixar ju det också. Om det är csv fil ren excell format vad det nu är blir det jobbigare:p
<deekeff> epzil0n: det som du måste göra är o köra dd för att få in syslinux. archwikin äger. dom skriver så bra om precis allt
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jo, men bheöver bara veta hur fasiken man får till wildcards i notepad.
<nighter> kör notepad++
<nighter> den fixar det
<epzil0n> deekeff: jo den äger, arch är förmodligen den mest väldokumenterade distron
<deekeff> epzil0n: måste dra mig tillbaka. nattmedecinen börjar ta hårt på mig
<deekeff> :)
<Screedo> har samma kolumn på allt men olika rader, har modifierat så allt börjar på samma rad.
<deekeff> epzil0n: ah den e fett bäst. enligt mig
<epzil0n> deekeff: ok sweet dreams
<deekeff> epzil0n: du me tomorowzz
<deekeff> tjo
<epzil0n> :)
<maxjezus> hej allah!
<enigma__> tjena, nån som har koll på processorer ?
<b^tt^n> riktigt go show på SLAYradio nu
<epzil0n> kena
<b^tt^n> man kan nästan tro jag rökt 2kg tjack så himla glad jag blev på 2 glas vin och av tjejen som sänder radio på SLAYRadio :D
<nighter> www.slayradio.org ?
<nighter> är det rätt address?
<David-A> (nyss) på tv "Mannen från Jupiter" 20:00-21:00 SVT1, dokumentärer behöver inte handla om flygolyckor för att fascinera, repris 16 aug
<nighter> jag vill också bli glad :P
 * realubot stör sig på att vissa tidningar har bilder i anslutning till nyheten på första sidan men inte på nyhetens egen sida.
<realubot> nighter: Rök 2 kg tjack då?
<realubot> David-A: Den har jag sett.
<realubot> David-A: Den var intressant på något vis.
<einand> realubot: håller med, ännu mer irriterande är när dom har olika
<HakanS> Philip5: Hejsan.
<Philip5> hej hej
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag kan inte installera Kdenlive från ditt repo.
<HakanS> Philip5: Följande paket har beroenden som inte kan tillfredsställas:
<HakanS>  kdenlive : Beroende av: libmlt4 men det kommer inte att installeras
<Philip5> då är det i konflikt med någon paket som du antagligen har från någon annan PPA
<Philip5> om du provar att installera med aptitude. hur vill den då lösa den konflikten?
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur kollar jag det?
<Philip5> sudo aptitude install kdenlive
<Philip5> om du har kdenlive och bara ska uppdatera så kör en: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Philip5> kolla vad den föreslår först
<Philip5> kena swecarp, semesterfiraren
<HakanS> Philip5: Följande paket har otillfredsställda beroenden:
<HakanS>  libmlt5 : Står i konflikt med: libmlt4 men 0.7.8-precise~ppa2 kommer att installeras.
<b^tt^n> new pic of me: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189469_10151989782455144_754754217_n.jpg
<einand> b^tt^n: den personen känner jag
<b^tt^n> einand, spännande :p
<b^tt^n> bild från då jag var i GBG i början av Augusti :p
<einand> aha, det är du bittin ;)
<b^tt^n> jo
<bitt^n> banevedar o sådär
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<jtac> god kvall
<jtac> har en fraga, kan man kryptera hela disken efter en installation ?
<epzil0n> räcker det inte att bara kryptera det du vill ha privat?
<ispookan> Tjena på er!
<epzil0n> yo
<Philip5> swecarp: tack, det är comhem som är dryga nu igen
<epzil0n> combort
<epzil0n> ^^
<ispookan> Så, kör ni alla med Ubuntu här inne eller?
<phnom> Nä
<David-A> Nä
<bitt^n> nä
<ispookan> Vad använder ni då?
<bitt^n> Windows 7
<phnom> Arch
<bitt^n> o Debian
<David-A> Xubuntu
<ispookan> Hehe ok..
<ispookan> bitt^n: Inget Linux alls?
<jtac> epzil0n: det kanns osakert
<bitt^n> ispookan, jo Debian
<ispookan> Ah det såg jag nu att du skrev hehe..
<epzil0n> jtac: vill du kryptera rubbet eller bara delar av systemet?
 * epzil0n kör kubuntu för tillfället annars ubuntu eller pc-bsd :P
<jtac> epzil0n: rubbet
<realubot> ispookan: http://folding.stanford.edu/Japanese/FAQ-PS3
<realubot> Japanese? Aja, länken är på engelska i.a.f.
<ispookan> realubot: Danke! Men inne med iphonen, men ska spara länken, vad var det för team nr?
<ispookan> SÃ¥ bra detta, jag betalar ju ingen el ;)
<ispookan> epzil0n: Ok, vad tycker du om bsd då?
<realubot> ispookan: 210289
<ispookan> realubot: Tackar! Sparat, nu ska jag inte tjata mer på dig ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: tack, det är comhem som är dryga nu igen
<epzil0n> jtac: ok, hade ju varit lättare med bara delar eller hela home.. vet inte riktigt om man kan kryptera allt efteråt
<epzil0n> ispookan: jodå, det är rätt najs men känns lite tunggrott
<ispookan> epzil0n: Hehe ok ;)
<epzil0n> snacka om att jag har för mycket tid över, skulle "bara" ändra i min PS1 så att jag skulle få tidsstämplar, nu sitter jag och pillar med olika färgkoder :D
<bitt^n> epzil0n, jag har börjat bli onördig tänkte på Playstation 1 först :(
<epzil0n> lol, nja det kunde ju varit det :D
<epzil0n> jag har en PS2 hemma :P
<epzil0n> nostalgi
<ispookan> Ska kolla mitt ps3 se om man kan få igång FAH på det...
<epzil0n> har ingen PS3 :'(
<realubot> ispookan: Det är lugnt. Du tjatar inte.
<realubot> ;)
<epzil0n> vi har fet-tv fortfarande
<epzil0n> och analoga tv signaler :D
<David-A> epzil0n: Färger i prompten! Om du verkligen vill bli fast rekomenderar jag http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=32796
<epzil0n> David-A: najs tips där :)
<epzil0n> hm, vad ska man med user/host till om man nu ändå bara kör en användare och i ubuntu kan man ju ändå inte köra su va?
<epzil0n> finns det nån root terminal egentligen?
<ispookan> Hm, varför vill inget som jag vill?
<swecarp> epzil0n:  körde du kubuntu
<epzil0n> swecarp: just nu ja, hur så?
<David-A> epzil0n: nja, med "sudo gnome-terminal" får du en root terminal. eller "sudo -s" i samma terminal. därav bra med \$ i prompten, så man ser om man är root.
<swecarp> epzil0n:  ALT+F2
<swecarp> sedan  kdesudo dolphin
<epzil0n> vad heter terminalen i kubuntu då?
<bitt^n> epzil0n, Konsole
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> aha kdesudo istället för gksu
<swecarp> just presiss epzil0n
<epzil0n> fast det står root@kubuntu där eftersom jag bara pillat med ~/.bashrc ;)
<David-A> epzil0n: även om inte root, man kan ha olika användare. t.ex. "david" (normal), "davidseti" (separat user för folding at home, ifall den är en trojan), därav bra att ha user i prompten.
<epzil0n> mm, det funkar inte ändå så ska sätta tebax det
<epzil0n> fast jag behöver ju knappast sekunder i tiden, kan man ta bort så att det bara visas timme och minuter?
<realubot> epzil0n: root-terminal?
<epzil0n> jepp
<ispookan> realubot: Så nu får den rulla på, jag heter Spookan i teamet... ;)
<DrGrov> Är det enkelt att få dual boot på Windows och Ubuntu? Skulle gärna få in Windows, enbart för Football Manager 2012.
<epzil0n> denna var rätt ok http://www.linuxandlife.com/2011/12/how-to-customize-command-prompt.html
<epzil0n> fast man ledsnar väl efter ett tag kan jag tänka mig
<swecarp> hej EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: tjenis.
 * realubot undrar om någoon mer än ispookan kör FAH för Ubuntu Sverige.
<EzKurdistanIm> fah?
<bitt^n> folk på internet är konstiga, nån 93a i USA har fått för sig att jag motiverar henne att bli soldat
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: okej. nice.
<ispookan> Jag kör det även att jag inte använder ubuntu eller Linux alls ;) men kan ju ge er lite poäng som tack för all hjälp man fått här under sin linux tid innan ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: ny här?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nä..
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: inte sett dig tidigare här
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Körde ett annat nick på min tid... Och haft ett litet uppehåll..
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: I see. vad kallades du innan?
<ispookan> [Spooky]
<realubot> ispookan: GPU-klienten i Windows är ju bättre än CPU-klienterna i Linux/Windows.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) spooky minns man, lite svagt.
<realubot> ispookan: Det är bättre att folda med GPU än CPU.
<epzil0n> ispookan: jaha, iphone :P
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: varför lämnade du linux?
<realubot> ispookan: Jag misstänker att ditt PS3 kan vara ganska bra.
<ispookan> realubot: Kör inte windows...
<epzil0n> ispookan: colloguy heter appen så eller?
<realubot> ispookan: Varför använder du inte Linux längre då? :S
<realubot> ispookan: Vad kör du om du inte kör Linux eller Windows? OS X?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tröttnade, blivit apple frälst :p
<epzil0n> han kör mac och ipöne nu realubot ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Yepp..
<epzil0n> sa ju det, förrädare ;P
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: jaha. du är *nix fortfarande då. syrran är apple-fangirl sedan många år.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) dock är det en myt att allt bara fungerar där :P
<bitt^n> EzKurdistanIm, pics på syrran
<EzKurdistanIm> bitt^n: :) du är för ful för henne.
<bitt^n> förmodligen e jag det :(
<epzil0n> näe, nu orkar jag inte med er mer, ska glo på tv istället.. ha det gött :)
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Du får gärna presentera henne för mig så får hon lära mig lite :p
<realubot> ispookan: iFån? Varför använder du iFån och inte Andråjd?
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: tjenis gamling.
<bitt^n> EzKurdistanIm, får fortsätta lyssna på webradio med nån mexikanska och prata med nån 93a från USA då :D
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: hur går det med bsd? :)
<bitt^n> Androjd <3
<ispookan> realubot: Android är kladdit ;)
<epzil0n> hehe, thx EzKurdistanIm bara bra ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: :) pc-bsd?
<epzil0n> fast varit upptagen med den stationära så pc-bsd har legat i skymundan ett tag
<realubot> epzil0n: Gamling? Hur gammal är du?
<ispookan> Jag har: iphone mac och apple tv...
<epzil0n> 45 :P
<bitt^n> jag har bara mac
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: haha. hon är inte så himla burk-kunnig.
<epzil0n> men ha det och vi hörs :)
<bitt^n> EzKurdistanIm, din syster är säkert typ 35 ändå och har 2 barn :D
<EzKurdistanIm> bitt^n: nej hon är 19 år :).
<bitt^n> fint
<EzKurdistanIm> bitt^n: :) studerar till tandläkare så nee, jag tror hon ej har barn ännu.
<EzKurdistanIm> bitt^n: :) jepp det är hon.
<bitt^n> tandläkare :(
<bitt^n> du får behållat
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> behållat?
<ispookan> Men älskar apple... ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) dock är osx bättre än windows de få ggr jag suttit framför äpplet.
<bitt^n> OS X e mys
<EzKurdistanIm> förr i tiden tyckte jag osx hade snyggast :) look, men nu anser jag kde har det. kde rules! :)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: största problemet med äpplet är att dom är den mest instängda OS av dom alla.
<EzKurdistanIm> värre än bill gates missfoster till windows
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mm den gången det blir en pc här så blir det utan Windows, personligen jättetrött på det..
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: +1
<ispookan> Innestängd?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: tel.
<ispookan> Jepp..
<realubot> Jag tycker faktiskt inte att OS X är så himla snyggt.
<ispookan> realubot: Vilken plats ligger vi på i folding?
<ispookan> Jag gillar att allt är cleant i osx/ios..
<realubot> ispookan:  2543 of 214678
<realubot> ispookan: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<ispookan> Hehe ok ;)
<Barre> Coffe: ping
<David-A> epzil0n: den där bloggen du länka 30 minuter sen... (känsliga varnas) avslutar med den fulaste prompten nånsin: PS1='C:${PWD//\//\\\}>'
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: instängt innebär att uncle apple styr ens vanor helt och hållet när man sitter framför sin osx eller andra apple-produkter.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nja, jag tycker man gör som man vill typ.. Gäller att tänka i mac anda.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: att tänka i apple-banor är att vara lydig användare som bara kör apple produkter för ingenting annat är kompatibelt.
<EzKurdistanIm> man får inte ens installera osx på vboxen på en icke-äppel produkt
<EzKurdistanIm> inte ens windows har ett sådant krav, bara man har en laglig kopia :).
<ispookan> Funkar utmärkt, måste ställa in det rätt...
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) ställa in vad rätt?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: du vet väl att det olagligt installera osx på en pc :)?
<bitt^n> blir inget USA nästa år blir UK istället
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag tänkte på virtualbox.. Jag körde snow leopard lite innan jag köpte min mac..
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) då begick du brott. hoppas jobs inte jagar dig i din sömn för det.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :P sedan gillar jag inte jobs hat gentemot android.
<ispookan> Hehe
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: som operativsystem är osx bra. det kan man ej bortse ifrån. men som den gode linus torvald sa om osx, :P ur en programmerare är det värre skit än windows. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> *ur en programmerares synvinkel
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) nog om det. njut av äpplet. syrran är nog glad att ytterligare en har blivit apple frälst.
<ispookan> Jag tycker det är fel detta med hat... Jag menar jag kan inte säga att jag hatar dig för att du inte använder osx ;) vad du har är ju din ensak :p
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) glöm inte läsa jobs självbiografi. är du hardcore så måste du nog sörjt jobs bortgång.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) självklart. smaken är som baken.
<ispookan> Äh så hardcore är jag inte.. Har bara gott om pengar ;)
<bitt^n> EzKurdistanIm, hörde den som ljudbok
<ispookan> Men jobs och gates och resten av gänget har nog haft ett intresant liv utan dem så vore vi ju inte här idag...
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: ispookan Jag tycker Windows/Apples inlåsning är den kansk enskilt bästa anledningen till att använda Linux och Open Source.
<realubot> ispookan: Stämmer det att man måste ladda ner (köpa?) bilden från iTunes för att ändra bakgrundsbild i iFån?
<ispookan> realubot: Haha nä, man kan ta vilken man vill, var har du hört det!?
<realubot> ispookan: Ett rykte bara ...
<ispookan> realubot: Tex jag kan ta ett foto på dig och ha som bakgrund...
<EzKurdistanIm> bitt^n: vad?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: instämmer. äpplet har tom gått steget ännu längre med nyare osx. jag kan skriva om det snart. håller på med en sak just nu.
<realubot> Det här är hur som helst ett utmärkt exempel på sjuk inlåsning: https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9133694/Microsoft_kills_Windows_7_Starter_s_3_app_limit
<realubot> "Based on the feedback we've received from partners and customers asking us to enable a richer small notebook PC experience with Windows 7 Starter ... we are going to enable Windows 7 Starter customers the ability to run as many applications simultaneously as they would like, instead of being constricted to the 3-application limit that the previous Starter editions,"
<realubot> Grattis. Microsoft tillåter att ni kör mer än tre program samtidigt!
<ispookan> Det har inte att göra med att pcn ska palla trycket?
<realubot> Att företaget ens kommer på idén att begränsa hur många applikationer som användarna får köra samtidigt säger ju en hel del om hur man tänker på Microsoft.
<realubot> ispookan: Det handlar säkert om det och att MS inte vill sälja kompletta Windows 7 (Starter) på så billiga datorer som netbooks.
<David-A> Men MS var tvugna att göra Starter sämre än andra versioner på NÅT sätt. Bl.a kan man inte ändra bakgrundsbild (har jag hört)
<realubot> ispookan: Dock så är det väl inte operativsystemtillverkarens uppgift att se till att datorn har tillräckligt mycket RAM ledigt när man kör flera applikationer samtidigt?
<realubot> David-A: Jag har också hör att bakgrundsbilden är låst. Från "säker" källa dessutom.
<realubot> Jag tror att det framförallt handlar om att MS inte vill rea ut Windows 7 på datorer i lågbudgetsegmentet.
<David-A> ispookan: det handlar inte om att kontrollera om ram räcker, det handlar om att lägga till kod som gör den billigaste versionen SÄMRE än dyrare versioner, så inte alla köper den billigaste
<ispookan> realubot: Nä.. Jag har lagt av mig ang windows/pc så inte så insatt mer hehe... Windows starter har jag aldrig testat ;)
<ispookan> David-A: Hehe ok..
<realubot> David-A: Ja, jag misstänker också det.
 * epzil0n testar connectbot pa android plattan.. funkar sadar och den verkar inte kora utf-8
<ispookan> Men ni alla är programmerare?
<epzil0n> David-A: ja den prompten var inte att leka med ;)
<realubot> ispookan: http://www.defectivebydesign.org/apple
<realubot> "Apple does not publish the set of conventions, or "API", through which the iPod and iTunes communicate. Rather, they change it constantly. In many cases the only goal of these changes is to force customers to only use Apple products with iTunes and vice versa."
<realubot> Hyggligt ... NOT.
<epzil0n> nope, crapple suger
<epzil0n> ssh klient till android någon?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: nee jag är inte programmerare eller :P it-arbetare.
<bitt^n> epzil0n, Connectbot
<epzil0n> den jag kör nu ju ;)
 * Barre uppgraderar sin headless firewall till beta-kod remote och undrar om han kommer online vid omboot :/
<epzil0n> syns mina åäö i kanalen för era syns inte?
<Barre> epzil0n: fixa UTF-8 dårå ;P
<David-A> epzil0n: dina åäö syns fel, som om du sände uft-8 men vi tolka det som latin-1
<epzil0n> ja men skalet har ju det men verkar inte som connect bot har det
<ispookan> Nä nu måste jag tänka på att nanna, vi ses alla ;)
<epzil0n> far kolla det sen o prata utan dom vokalerna istallet :D
<Barre> epzil0n: om du kollar på listan "Värdar" (kanske hosts om du kör eng) så tryck på den värden och håll intryckt tills menyn kommer upp. Välj inställningar för värd och rulla ner till "kodar", välj utf-8 där
<epzil0n> sleep tight
<epzil0n> Barre: ok, najs :)
 * Barre är inte imponerad över connectbots översättningsskills
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> skumma installningar for att oka texten med :/
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: :) pc-bsd verkar nice, men jag undrar om det är värt all besvär.
<epzil0n> nu då?
<epzil0n> bättre? :P
<EzKurdistanIm> :) väl för de som är säkertparanoid och gillar deras filsystem?
<Barre> epzil0n: ser snyggt ut-- åäö
<epzil0n> ja PC-BSD är najd
<epzil0n> gött moos :D
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: :) vad anser du det bästa med pc-bsd?
<EzKurdistanIm> port
<epzil0n> fast den var på utf-8 detta e iso88..-1 konstigt
<EzKurdistanIm> filsystemet
<EzKurdistanIm> eller att dom :P har dålig hårdvarastöd?
<epzil0n> både och
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Här har du lite info för att få syrran på rätt köl: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Apple_Inc.#Accusations_of_anti-competitive_behavior
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) syrran ignorerar allt. hon är lydig apple användare.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) tror du inte vi har diskuterat diverse saker? hon vet vad jag tycker om äpplet och jag hennes åsikt.
<epzil0n> ja det är ju ett aber med hårdvaran, har inte vågat mig på en installation på den stationära än för dualboota med BSD/Linux är inte helt lätt, fick mecka som fan med det
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: förstår det. dock verkar bsd nice, men verkar ha väldigt liten användarbas.
<EzKurdistanIm> när jag kollar in deras forum är det rätt så tyst
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan verkar det som paketflödet till bsd också är undermåligt
<epzil0n> FreeBSD har jag alltid vatit nyfiken på så PC-BSD är en perfekt inkörsport till det, sen finns easyport och lite andra bra verktyg i PC-BSD
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: använder du bsd för server bruk eller på desktop?
<epzil0n> ja det är ju ports som gället om man ska ha nått som inte finns
<epzil0n> PC-BSD är desktop typ
<epzil0n> FB körs väl lämpligast som server och PC-BSD desktop
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: nice. hur länge har du kört pc-bsd?
 * epzil0n tycker det suger att ordförslag inte funkar när plattan ligger ner :(
<epzil0n> inte så länge, en månad kanske så ny på det ;)
<epzil0n> men jag gillar det
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: :) nice. så hel del att utforska med andra ord.
<epzil0n> perfekt på den lilla netbooken
<epzil0n> jepp, nytt territorium :P
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: vad kör du för linux distar?
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: :) kanske ger pc-bsd en tur på vbox någon ggr i framtiden.
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: låt mig gissa arch :)?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det som intresserar mig mest är hur hon försvarar Apple.
<epzil0n> just nu är det ubuntu gnome shell remix och pc-bsd på netbooken och UGSR/kubuntu/windows på den stationära
<epzil0n> hade arch
<realubot> Gnome Shell remix?
<epzil0n> :)
<realubot> What is that?
<Barre> UGSR?
<epzil0n> jepp den e najs
<epzil0n> ingen unity
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) ja, du, har man bara äpplets produkter kanske det svårt ta till sig allt utomstående säger. då hon verkar trivas med det. sedan försöker jag inte vara på henne. då huvudsaken är att hon trivs, självklart hade man velat att hon kör linux. men man kan inte få allt i livet :).
<EzKurdistanIm> ugsr?
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: :) kubuntu är bra, men mageia är bättre.
<Barre> epzil0n: UGSR?
<epzil0n> Barre, orkade inte skriva ut ubuntu gnome shell remix igen.. på plattan nu ju :D
<epzil0n> sry ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: har du tidigare varit aktiv på ubuntu-se.org forumet?
<Barre> epzil0n: ahhhh.. men nu fick du göra det ändå för att jag är så trög... sorry :(
<Barre> :) menar jag
<epzil0n> finns ju fan ingen wordprediction här :(
<epzil0n> när plattan ligger ner alltså
<EzKurdistanIm> fanns en moderator tror jag som kallade sig revoltism eller något som var rätt så gnome shell frälst.
<epzil0n> EzKurdistanIm kanske men ett bra tag sedan
<epzil0n> Barre: :D
<EzKurdistanIm> epzil0n: du råkar inte vara revoltism :)?
<epzil0n> vad e det?
<epzil0n> jaha
<epzil0n> fatta.. trött ;)
<epzil0n> nope inte jag
<epzil0n> men detta var ju najs på sitt sätt, köra irc via ssh på plattan :P
<epzil0n> hur kommer man till andra öppna kanaler i irssi utan alt+siffra?
<realubot> epzil0n: Men hur går det att skriva?
<epzil0n> sådär.. får ju bokstavera
<epzil0n> eftersom inte wordprediction funkar :(
<epzil0n> ska testa stående läge istället..
<realubot> einand: Tror du att den kan handla om pengar? Tidningarna kanske får betala extra om bilderna ska publiceras i artikeln också? Att man nöjer sig med första sidan för då får man mest valuta för pengarna?
<realubot> epzil0n: Det här ju ingen höjdare att bokstavera ...
<epzil0n> nope och det verkar inte funka i stående läge heller :(
<epzil0n> jaja, mer läsplatta då
<epzil0n> läser mycket böcker på denna 8,9' sammy galaxy tab :)
<epzil0n> nu e det
<epzil0n> oj B-)
<epzil0n> kör ni med android?
<David-A> epzil0n: skämtar du, sist jag köpte bärbar telefon fråga jag i affären om de hade en modell som man kunde skicka sms med.
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> David-A, du är ju precis som min tjej, nu så tappade hon den och batteriet försvann, gammal nokia, jag lyckades beställa ett nytt på nätet och hon är såå lycklig så :D
<epzil0n> sen fick hon en SGS2 sv jobbet, ville inte ha den men jag övertalade henne och nu jävlar så spelas det och skickas bilder osv :D
<epzil0n> fruntimmer..
 * realubot är nyfiken på Googles surfplatta Nexus 7 som kommer till Sverige nästa månad.
<realubot> Dock så tycker jag att skärmarna är för små på dessa grunkor.
<realubot> 7" är i minsta laget. 11-12" hade varit lagom ...
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<epzil0n> denna har 8.9' vilket känns som den perfekta kompromissen.. hade en 10' men för stor och klumpig i mitt tycke, men däremot ja jag vill ha nexus 7 hårdvaran men framförallt jelly bean, denna har ju inte ens fått ice cream sandwich än :(
<DrGrov> Nu undrar jag att ifall jag addar Gnome 3 PPA:n från Ubuntu Tweak, går den att lita på den PPA:n?
<epzil0n> DrGrov, godkväll
<DrGrov> realubot: Den verkar riktigt fin, dock personligen aldrig mera Samsung för mig. Dock fint att den går att roota nu redan.
<DrGrov> Vad är egentligen Gnome 3 jämfört med Gnome 2.x som finns i 10.04 som jag kör?
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Ja, jag kör med Android. HTC One X med TeamNDVRU CM10 rom.
<epzil0n> DrGrov, den ppa:n borde väl vara ok, finns det andra?
<epzil0n> najs, såg att cm10 alpha finns till min lilla xperia ray :)
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Nej, finns inte andra PPA:n i Ubuntu Tweak.
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Dock är det oerhörda skillnader på vilken cm10 rom man väljer.
<DrGrov> Jag tog TeamNDVRUs cm10 rom p.ga. tbalden och mdeejay (kända Cyanogenmod utvecklare) som ligger bakom den rommen för HTC One Xen.
<DrGrov> Så jag tror att den CM10 rommen för One X kommer att hamna som officiell CM10 ROM eventuellt så småningom.
<epzil0n> DrGrov, menade andra inte deras eller vilken det nu är? Jag kör ubuntu gnome shell remix istället där man tagit bort unity ;)
<realubot> Jag tror bara att det är den dyrare Nexus 7 som kommer till Schweden.
<epzil0n> ok, jo det skiljer ju sig
 * EzKurdistanIm ska lägga sig. godnatt gott folk.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Natti natti.
<epzil0n> realubot: jepp fast med den hårdvaran skulle jag inte kaööa den dyr, min kostade 3900 innan jul och nexus 7 landar väl runt 2500
<epzil0n> sov gött
<epzil0n> kalla*
<realubot> epzil0n: Nej. Men 3900 kr tycker jag är alldeles för mycket för en surfplatta.
<realubot> En surfplatta är vad man trodde att en netbook skulle bli. Max. 3 000 kr säger jag.
<epzil0n> funderar på att fixa en annan rom till mivn gt-p7310 för samsung kan ju inte få arslet ur o leverera ics :(
<epzil0n> jepp instämmer
<epzil0n> men e man kåt på nya prylar så e man och jag ångrar inte köpet, grymt användbar :)
<epzil0n> fast jag läser mest på den och surfar
<epzil0n> gnite alla nattugglor
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-15
<DrGrov> Hej
<DrGrov> Datorn kapade :/
<DrGrov> Ja, alltså går det enkelt att lägga in Gnome 3 PPA från Ubuntu Tweak? Går den att lita på? Kör ju 10.04.
<DrGrov> Skrev jag något här om +3? Hann aldrig se vart det kom :/
<DrGrov> Det är lugnt, fick svar redan
<gecko> Nu är det bara frågan om timmar kvar i Sverige. Tyvärr
<maxjezus> morrn morrn allesammans!
<Dynamit> morron
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<maxjezus> sjuk idag också
<maxjezus> fick precis ringa ams och lämna återbud
<Dynamit> ok det var ju inte bra
<Dynamit> Hoppas man kommer få jobb som ger bra mycket pengar, jag har suttit och lekt med tanken om hur jag skulle vilja ha mitt hemnätverk och annat som har med nätverket att göra jag är väl uppe i 15000:- i bara tanke summa
<Dynamit> Men klart av dem 15000:- så är 10000:- i hårddiskar
<Dynamit> LoL jag tittade på HDD. som var gjorda för dygnet runt belastning bara 18490:- jippi
<Dynamit> visserligen är det 10/st då men ändå
<Sp00kan> Storlek på dem?
<M3th4n0l> Nån som har något förslag / tips på vilken router dist som är den mest behändiga om man ska göra allt från scratch första gången ?
<Dynamit> Jag kör Openwrt
<M3th4n0l> har petat in Ipcop nu, rätt trevligt webgränssnitt måste bara fixa till småsaker
<M3th4n0l> som att blue network kan pinga tex google
<Dynamit> Sp00kan 2TB/st
<Dynamit> Totalt 20TB men som jag kommer sätta upp när jag köper så många HDD. kommer datorn se som 10TB bara
<Dynamit> för då blir det RAID-10
<Sp00kan> Helt ok pris då..
<Dynamit> går säkert att pruta om man köper 10/st på ängång
<Dynamit> 1 849:-/st
<Dynamit> köper man "vanliga" 2TB så är det ju typ bara 1000:-/st
<Sp00kan> Mm, men nu ska jag till jobbet, ses senare ikväll..
<Dynamit> ok ha det så bra
<Dynamit> M3th4n0l: Jag kör som sagt Openwrt och finns det inte det jag vill ha så är det lätt att adaptera funktionen ifrån existerande Linux *inux program
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, jo det är säkert bra på redan existerande routrar man köper i närmsta siba butik
<M3th4n0l> men nu vill jag ha lite rejälare prylar har en dator med 4 nics som ska göra jobbet är tanken.
<Dynamit> eller adaptera måste jag inte göra men ska man ha web gränssnitt på en del saker får man göra det redan
<M3th4n0l> och du har ingen koll på Ipcop / Endian / pfsense etc antar jag?
<Dynamit> Jo men har inte kört det stenhårt bara små tittat lite
<M3th4n0l> ok mao, ingen riktig uppfattning
<Dynamit> M3th4n0l: när jag har fått min fantasi till verklighet så kommer jag använda min dedikerade server ha en virtuell dator som kommer agera som "router" och ta hand om allting
<Dynamit> och den kommer bara ha Gigabit Nätverkskort för nätverket
<M3th4n0l> Det är att ta steget längre ja, effektivisera det men det är irrelevant i nuläget
<christoffer> intressant diskussion
<christoffer> jag stängde av min router förra veckan i förmån för en WRT54GL faktiskt
<Dynamit> tänk dig själv Dedikerad server som agerar som "router" då kan man prata
<christoffer> min router "dator" ...hade en som var dedikerad med två NICs
<Dynamit> Christoffer jag har 2/st WRT54GL
<M3th4n0l> Ja skojjigt för dig att din prolle har VT-X alt AMD motsvarigheten... men stick to the topic som sagt :)
<Dynamit> du det är ämnet
<M3th4n0l> vad du har för kommande framtids planer som ptja touchar äment lite är väl något irrelevant i nuläget ?
<christoffer> mmm, jag fick låna energimätare från Mälarenergi och upptäckte att min datorpark som stod på dygnet runt kostade mig över 100kr per månad
<christoffer> nästan 50% av totala elräkningen
<Dynamit> jag har typ 4 datorer som står på dygnet runt
<M3th4n0l> christoffer, har du ngn koll på Ipcop och liknande Distros för firewall ändamålet?
<christoffer> M3th4n0l, mest god kritik har jag hört om PfSense
<M3th4n0l> christoffer, mmm försökte mig på den igår..
<M3th4n0l> men den gillade inte riktigt min hårdvara
<christoffer> men själv körde jag Ubuntu Server och konfigurerade upp iptables från scratch
<M3th4n0l> Kärnan muppade sig på den
<M3th4n0l> så petade in Ipcop
<christoffer> ok
<M3th4n0l> christoffer, ja de går också.. men jag är ute efter lite mer användar vänligt
<christoffer> aha ok
<M3th4n0l> lite bekvämt att ha i hushållet :)
<Dynamit> M3th4n0l: min dedikerade server virtuella maskiner har med saken att göra då den ändå kommer få dela två Xeon proccessorer med andra maskiner men ska då ställa in så den har typ 5% dedikerad till sig så jo det tillhör ämnet
<Dynamit> ta typ webmin vist inte dedikerad för att hantera brandvägg men det går ju att lösa
<M3th4n0l> suck...
<M3th4n0l> ja det går att lösa det den vägen
<M3th4n0l> men still.
<M3th4n0l> det existerar dedikerade brandväggs distar i överflöd av en anledning
 * Dynamit M3th4n0l tycker Dynamit är hopplös
<M3th4n0l> varför inte gå på en trevlig sådan ?
<M3th4n0l> Ja faktiskt så gör jag det.
<Dynamit> och Dynamit diskuterar bara
<M3th4n0l> där läste du min tanke.
<Dynamit> så han får tycka det
<M3th4n0l> ja men kom med 3 bra argument varför man ska pilla ihop en ubbe serv med iptables från scratch
<Dynamit> för att man får det exakt som man vill då
<M3th4n0l> och ägna flera timmar av sitt liv på att komma fram till något man kan lyckas med inom loppet av 20 min ?
<Dynamit> för att det är ju inte lika grinigt som man kanske vill ha det
<M3th4n0l> Det är som att förespråka Gentoo som skrivbords dist..
<M3th4n0l> och förespråka att emerge gör ett fy bövelens bra jobb att allt är superkul att kompilera från scratch
<Dynamit> för att vara säker på att om någon försöker göra intrång så kommer de klia sig i huvuder när det upptäcker hur mycket jobb det blir för att komma åt en privat persons dator
<Dynamit> kompilera  från grunden kan vara roligt
<M3th4n0l> om man har den läggningen ja
<Dynamit> gäller bara ha maskiner som inte tar 40 år på sig
<M3th4n0l> inget jag förespråkar för
<Dynamit> tar jag och använder distcc på 3 maskiner så lär det inte ta mig många min. att kompilera Linux kärnan
<Dynamit> och den kan ta tid
<Dynamit> men vi ska nog hålla oss till det vi började med ;)
<Dynamit> jag håller med christoffer PfSense har jag bara hört goda saker om men tyvärr så bråkade den ju med din hårdvara
<M3th4n0l> precis
<M3th4n0l> då måste valet falla på ngt annat
<M3th4n0l> just nu är ipcop inlagt.
<Dynamit> den lär nog att få att stila sig som man vill
<M3th4n0l> http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=list%20of%20firewall%20distributions&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CE4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FList_of_router_or_firewall_distributions&ei=vUYrUM4azuW1BrWJgPgE&usg=AFQjCNHpccn9RS2eE-slTDou_wTl3CUWmg
<Dynamit> Har som sagt inte titta så noga på dem dist.
<M3th4n0l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_router_or_firewall_distributions
<M3th4n0l> där
<M3th4n0l> finns en del
<Dynamit> rätt lustig
<Dynamit> de listar DD-WRT men inte OpenWRT
<Dynamit> och jag vet att OpenWRT finns till X86
<christoffer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M0n0wall
<christoffer> var jag nära att testa
<Dynamit> den christoffer länkade borde funka nästan som PfSense då det också är FreeBSD som grund
<christoffer> men skippade det
<M3th4n0l> kefft att monovall inte har openvpn..
<christoffer> till förmån för PfSense tror jag
<Dynamit> du eftersom båda är baserade på FreeBSD så kan man nog lösa det enkelt
<M3th4n0l> jasså?
<Stirner> goooooooomoron gomoron gomoron stirner var då på plats in da kanal.... Å vilka är det vi tjötar med idag?
<christoffer> mig
<christoffer> förresten
<christoffer> jag har bokat biljetter ner till Ubuntu Developer Summit i Köpenhamn
<christoffer> Någon annan som funderar på att ta sig dit?
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, hur löser man openvpn till monowall måtro ?
<Dynamit> beror på om du vill ha web gränssnitt med eller ej
<Dynamit> om du inte vill ha det så är det ju bara installera OpenVPN rakt upp och ner
<NeverW8> Godmorgon folket och maxjezus
<Dynamit> annars får man installera det och mecka ihop något eget gränssnitt kanske genom att sno web gränssnittet källkoden om det finns någon ifrån PfSense och adaptera den till M0n0wall
<Dynamit> Godmorgon NeverW8
<Coffe> morrn
<M3th4n0l> Dynamit, ja webgui
<Dynamit> som jag sa då får man väl sno web gränssnittet källkoden ifrån PfSense och adaptera den till att funka med M0n0wall
<Dynamit> om det inte finns någon som redan har gjort det och delar med sig utav det
<HeMan> God morgon!
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<christoffer> M3th4n0l, om OpenVPN är ett krav så skulle jag nog ge mig på pfSense en gång till...vad var det som krånglade egentligen?
<maxjezus> idag ska facebook sverige kommentera misstankar om olaglig övervakning av sina "medlemmar"
<NeverW8> maxjezus: När? Hur? Varför? :)
<Dynamit> kommer sätta mig vid stora datorn ett tag, men jag har två skärmar så det är bara hojta så kommer jag se det ;)
<maxjezus> NeverW8: svt nyheterna, vet ej när men under dagen!
<NeverW8> maxjezus:  Det ska bli VÄLDIGT intressant
<maxjezus> NeverW8 japp, om du har tid på rasten kan du ju kolla svt's nyhetssändningar angående det under dagen
<maxjezus> de kommer bara kommentera uppgifterna senare
<NeverW8> kan du länka maxjezus
<NeverW8> :)
<Dynamit_Stora> SÃ¥ ska bli roligt att se distcc jobba med AMD Athlon 64, AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e och AMD Athlon II X2 260
<Dynamit_Stora> undrar hur fort det kommer gå. lär ju få peta i distcc för att få optimala inställningarna
<maxjezus> NeverW8 får göra det senare, finns visst inget material online
<maxjezus> om du inte vill se live sändning förståss, när rapport dyker upp där vet jag ej!
<NeverW8> maxjezus: Okej, tack ändå :)
<Stirner> är det här vad facebook grejen handlar om? http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/branscher/teknik-och-telekom/facebook-overvakar-dina-konversationer_7343628.svd
 * Stirner är nyfiken i en strut *
<Stirner> :-P
<christoffer> Stirner, mjo, datainspektionen i nordiska länder har gjort gemensam sak i att vissa funktioner kan strida mot lag
<NeverW8> maxjezus: Kommer det sändas på svt under dagen? och vart fick du reda på det?
<Stirner> christoffer: ahh ok det har jag sett/läst/hört någonting om någonstans förut =)
<christoffer> svtplay ...nyheter från 06:00
<christoffer> eller ja
<christoffer> det var ju bara nyheten
<christoffer> inte att de skulle svara under dagen
<Dynamit_Stora> Så snart kan jag testa köra 3 burkar samtidigt
<NeverW8> Dynamit_Stora: vad är det du gör? :)
<Dynamit_Stora> NeverW8: jag ska kompilera tex. Xbmc med hjälp av distcc och följande CPU'er kommer användas: AMD Athlon 64, AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e och AMD Athlon II X2 260
<Dynamit_Stora> ska bli roligt att se hur fort det går
<NeverW8> Åh så kul :D
<Dynamit> Så ska bara uppdatera källkoden först
<NeverW8> hur ska du göra med alla libs?
<Dynamit> Vad menar du med alla libs?
<HeMan> Coffe: hade du någon länk till xbmc-betan?
<Dynamit> vad ska du ha till HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: kör på min platta
<Dynamit> IOS med andra ord
<HeMan> NEJ!
<HeMan> Android
<Dynamit> nähä
<Dynamit> okej
<Dynamit> ja glömde bort mig lite att det hade kommit till Android
<Dynamit> tror jag vet länken ska kolla
<HeMan> jag kör en build redan nu men Coffe pratade om en beta i går
<Dynamit> Beta wtf jag kör Alpha/Nightly Beta är ju mer stabil
<Dynamit> då har man ju inte det absolut senaste ;P
<HeMan> precis, det var därför jag blev nyfiken när han pratade om det
<Dynamit> Kompilera själv då ;)
<Dynamit> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Developing_XBMC_for_Android
<HeMan> skulle vara det då
<Dynamit> hmm jäkla distcc den verkar bara använda localhost just nu
<Dynamit> det är ju det jag gör varje dag nästan
<Dynamit> där av att jag först installerade Distcc
<Dynamit> Athlon 64, AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e och AMD Athlon II X2 260 borde ju innebära att jag ska skriva make -j8 CC=distcc , för att få någorlunda jämn belastning
<Dynamit> vänta att den använder bara localhost kan bero på att de redan finns i ccachen så det blir inte så hög belastning på datorn
<Dynamit> eller så är det så jäkligt så jag måste starta om denna för att ändringarna jag har gjort ska gälla
<Dynamit> orkar nämligen inte leta upp alla distcc proccesser etc. när jag skrev använde mig av user filtret i top så körde användare distcc ingenting
<Dynamit> verkar som att starta om är alternativet jag får köra för distcc borde ha börjat arbetat på fler än localhost nu
<Dynamit> eller iför sig jag använder inte pump mode så kan vara därför inte den börjar arbeta på de andra maskinerna vid cpp
 * Dynamit börjar prata för sig själv för mycket
<HeMan> Barre: sett att btrfs har restriper sen 3.3?
<Barre> HeMan: restriper?  (så uppenbart är svaret nej... :))
<HeMan> Barre: man kan byta mellan raid 0 och raid 1 på redan skapade filsystem
<HeMan> Barre: nu saknas bara raid5/6
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag RAID-10
<HeMan> Barre: och möjlighet att göra det på extent-nivå!
<Dynamit> även känd som RAID-1+0
<Barre> ahhh... nej, det har jag missat... personligen så kör jag vidare på devicemappern tills btrfs är lite mer testkört på raiden
<HeMan> http://linuxfoundation.ubicast.tv/videos/btrfs-filesystem-status-and-new-features/
<HeMan> bra film om btrfs
<Barre> Dynamit: RAID10 är not den mest överskattade raid-nivå som finns =)
<Dynamit> när jag ska köra ordentligt med hårddiskar så kommer det bli RAID10
<Dynamit> ska man ha fart så ska man
<Barre> HeMan: på extent-nivå är ju väldigt intressant...
<Dynamit> plus att går någon av diskarna sönder så har jag ju spegel på den
<Barre> Dynamit: beror på vilken last du har på systemet. Jag har last på vissa maskiner som innebär att till och med RAID6 springer åttor runt RAID10 när det kommer till prestanda, och även när det gäller tillgänglighet och dessutom till ett lägre pris. Så att säga att en viss raid-nivå är ultimat och bäst är att bita sig i svansen ;P
<HeMan> Barre, Mr. Block-storage!
<Dynamit> Barre, den dagen som jag ska köra RAID så kommer det vara dygnet runt belastning plus att jag ska få ut "extrem" hastighet utav diskarna när jag kopierar / streamar
<Dynamit> så jag kommer upp i mer en sketna 10MiB/S
<Dynamit> eller 10 då har jag tur
<HeMan> Barre: hur snabba RAID-6'or har du satt upp? 1 GiB/s?
<Dynamit> brukar komma upp i bara 3MiB/s bara
<HeMan> Barre: vi har kört 1.3 GiB/s med RAID-6
<HeMan> Dynamit: då har du definitivt gjort något fel
<Dynamit> det är bara med en vanlig 7200RPM som är väldigt ansträngd
<HeMan> en disk ska du inte köra RAID på
<Dynamit> HeMan det gör jag inte
<HeMan> det är minst 4 diskar om du vill köra RAID6
<Dynamit> Jag pratar om i framtiden
<Dynamit> att jag ska göra det
<Dynamit> och jag förklarade varför
<HeMan> men om du för under 100 MiB/s med RAID-6 har du definitivt gjort fel
<HeMan> med 7200  rpm SATA-diskar dvs
<Dynamit> klart det kommer bli 7200 RPM SATA-diskar när det blir av
<Dynamit> men du ska tänka dig att det kommer vara väldigt hård belastning jämfört emot "genomsnitts användaren"
<HeMan> Dynamit: vi kör det på ett beräkningskluster med drygt 400 klienter
<HeMan> Dynamit: dubbla 10 Gb/s ethernet och en 40 Gbit/s IB
<Dynamit> jag brukar vid mätningar av belastningen av låt oss säga min 1,5TB ungefär överbelastning på typ 10-15%
<Dynamit> okej då RAID-6 går också heltklart bra jag är inte jätte insatt i RAID jag har läst och satt upp RAID0 till en som behövde det och det är allt
<HeMan> Dynamit: när bänkade så låg vi på 15 Gbit/s i snitt över 12 timmar
<Barre> Dynamit: Streaming (och då läsning antar jag) är bättre på raid5/6.
<Dynamit> läs det jag skrev typ 10ms innan dig
<Dynamit> det är inte bara streaming det är skrivning också
<Barre> HeMan: jag/vi räknar MB/ (Megabyte per sekund) inte Mb... lösning på ca: 3000MB/s är det jag maxat
<Barre> HeMan: på raid6 that is
<HeMan> Barre: hade ett stort B, så det är ca 3 GiB/s ungefär då?
<Dynamit> det är iför sig rätt gjort Barre
<Barre> HeMan: inte binary byte..... men nästan
<Dynamit> kommer strax tillbaka måste starta om denna maskin så allting är som det ska brb
<HeMan> Barre: måste rekommendera btrfs-filmen, mycket bra!
<Barre> HeMan: missade det stora B:t... blev förvirrad av det lilla i:t ;)
<Barre> HeMan: får titta på den när jag får tid.... tackar för tipset
<HeMan> Barre: 44 minuter, men väl värda minuter
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur många diskar var det i den arrayen?
<Barre> bamsefar: ~ 240.. men det var för volymen.. prestandan borde vi nått vid ~60st disk
<realubot> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.1035639-facebook-utreds-av-datamyndigheterna
<realubot> "- Vi är väldigt skeptiska till att Facebook övervakar privatpersoners kommunikation, deras chattar till exempel. Det är samma sak som om Telenor eller en annan teleoperatör hade avlyssnat våra samtal, säger Björn Erik Thon, generaldirektör för norska Datatilsyn, till SVT Rapport."
<Dynamit_Stora> Hur bra prestanda kommer jag få ut ur 7200RPM SATA-Diskar om det är 10/st på totalt 20TB som har dubbla processorer?
<HeMan> Dynamit_Stora: ca 4
<HeMan> Dynamit_Stora: dvs du hade för lite info
<Dynamit_Stora> Jag funderar när jag har råd att köpa http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/lagring/intern-harddisk/sata-3_5-tum/westerndigital-caviarre2tbsata3/150207.4053/
<Markk> Har dina hårddiskar processorer? :o
<Markk> Det vill jag också ha. :(
<Markk> Alltid saknat att ha några processorer i mina hårddiskar.
<HeMan> hårddiskar har iofs en beräknings-enhet, men den är inte generisk
<Markk> Mjo
<Markk> Men tror det syftas på CPUer här.
<Dynamit_Stora> Markk inte en men funderar på att köpa HDD. jag länkade till
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur många diskar vågar man köra i ett raidset?
<Markk> wtf
<Markk> Lite missvisande.
<Markk> men ja.
<realubot> Dock verkar ju Datainspektionens uppsåt snarare handla om övervakning än integritet: "- Det är viktigt att inte ge upp det arbetet. Det behövs både ett internationellt regelverk och nationella regelverk som gör det möjligt att utreda vem som ligger bakom kränkningar, säger han."
<HeMan> Dynamit_Stora: vad ska du köra för kontrollerkort?
<Dynamit_Stora> Jag har inte riktigt funderat så långt än som sagt ska ha råd men börjar bli mer och mer nu ska jag sätta det till verket så fort pengarna tillåter
<Dynamit_Stora> något tips HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit_Stora: Areca 1882 är rätt bra tryck i
<HeMan> Dynamit_Stora: dom finns med upp till 24 portar
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Fråga i #hardware om du inte får svar här. Dessutom får du nog precisera va "hur bra prestanda" är och ange övrig hårdvara (CPU) bättre ...
<Dynamit_Stora> Markk: http://wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=30 där finns information ifrån WD själva om den HDD
<realubot> *vad
<phnom> realubot: Han sa ju det, han ska ha dubbla processorer i varje hårddisk.
<Dynamit_Stora> jag länkade ju till HDD. också
<Dynamit_Stora> som jag funderar på
<realubot> phnom: Okej. ;)
<HeMan> seed till btrfs verkar riktigt smidigt!
<HeMan> fanken, jag måste ju stuva om all data på mina maskiner hemma verkar det som!
<Dynamit_Stora> Vad tycks om HDD. jag funderar på att köpa när pengarna tillåter
<HeMan> <3 btrfs!
<Barre> bamsefar: beror på hur stora diskarna är, ju större diskar desto färre devices i raid-settet. Men det är hela tiden en ekvation med risk vs. ekonomi. Samt, hur länge du har lust att ha degrederad prestanda vid en eventuell trasig disk (en del av risken).
<bamsefar> Mjo
<bamsefar> Barre: Tar det längre tid att rebuilda en array på 12 diskar än en med 9?
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Kolla på Prisjakt om du interedan har gjort detför att se om du hittar ett bättre alt. till hårddisk.
<bamsefar> Hur mycket längre?
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Onödigt att slänga ut pengar i onödan. netonnet brukar inte vara billigast.
<Dynamit> Jag vet vad prisjakt är gubben lilla
<Dynamit> men det var frågan om diskarna inte om att köpa dem där
<HeMan> Dynamit: vad har du för krav?
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Jag tror inte att du kan få ett vettigt svar eftersom du inte ställer frågan på ett vettigt sätt.
<Barre> bamsefar: om en disk måste repareras så måst du läsa ALLA datachunks för att återskapa den trasiga disken, vilket innebär att om du har en RAID6 på 9st 2TB så måste du flytta 18TB i backend (läsa 16TB skriva 2TB) har du 12 diskar måste du flytta 24TB (läsa 22 och skriva 2TB)... vad har du för bandbredd i backend och hur mycket lediga resurser har du i maskinen för rebuild? Kort svar: Ja det tar längre tid
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Svaret på din fråga om "hur bra prestanda" är: 37
<Dynamit> om vi säger så här just nu brukar med en vanlig 7200RPM SATA-Disk bli ungefär 3MiB/s men jag vill åtminstånde kunna vara uppe i 10-15MiB/s på minst 4 nerladdningar samtidigt utan att hårdiskarna ska börja strypa hastigheten för att de inte hänger med
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag köpte snikigaste 7.2 krpm 2 TB-disken på webhallen och bänkade den rejäljt, den låg mellan 120 MiB/s och 180 MiB/s i skrivning när jag läste från tre andra diskar och skrev hela den disken full
<HeMan> Dynamit: den kostade ca 980 kr
<realubot> Dyna_St_away: Och frågan är om du kommer upp i det på 10 st diskar på 7200 rpm med en dator som i övrigt inte begränsar hastigheten?
<HeMan> Dynamit: men det var sekvensiell skrivning
<realubot> Dyna_St_away: Som du kör i RAID?
<HeMan> Dynamit: mina 5400 diskar ligger mellan 50 och 70 MiB/s i skrivning
<Dynamit> Ja jag tänkte att jag ska köra sekvensiell skrivning för då bör ju prestandan ökas för diskarna väldigt mycket
<HeMan> Dynamit: med en stripad btrfs så ger bonnie++ ca 170 MB/s på 5400-diskarna
<Dynamit> Jag har ett Fulltower som står och jag tänker stoppa diskarna i den
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad rekomenderas som största antal diskar i en raid6?
<HeMan> ofta kan man inte välja om applikationerna skriver sin data slumpmässigt eller sekvensiellt
<Dynamit> a nu hänger jag me hur ni menar är lite gone i huvudet har en del som jag tänker på samtidigt
<HeMan> Dynamit: hur har du konfat din disk när du får så ruggigt dålig prestanda?
<HeMan> Dynamit: kör du den i en USB-låda?
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller kör du PATA och inte har slagit på DMA?
<Dynamit> HeMan vi snackar om att diskarna delar ut via samba till typ 3 andra datorer som i sin tur delar ut en hel del av samba delningen
<Dynamit> ut till andra
<HeMan> Dynamit: så det är vad klienterna upplever?
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller är de lokalt på maskinen som har disken?
<Dynamit> om jag laddar ner något som har extremt många ställen att ta ner till ifrån samtidigt även om det är en lokal disk så är det typ 3-5MiB/s
<Dynamit> vist vet att jag har si så där Router men vad tusan bättre klarar den av
<HeMan> Dynamit: hur mycke ram har du?
<pacquiao> halla dar!
<Dynamit> beror på vilken maskin vi pratar om
<HeMan> Dynamit: servern
<Barre> bamsefar: beror på vem du frågar =). Jag skulle personligen ta mig en ordentlig funderare när jag närmar mig 20-24st 2-3TB diskar
<HeMan> Dynamit: synkar den vid varje skrivning eller låter den filsystemscachen och kärnan göra sitt jobb?
<Dynamit> den stora har 8GiB 1333mHZ
<Dynamit> servern står av har vanliga pc som lagrings enheter
<Dynamit> har liksom 2 stationära min far har 1 stationär
<Dynamit> men när jag ska bygga ordentligt så kommer OS etc. bli samlade på samma burk
<HeMan> Dynamit: men vad får du för prestanda om du kör bonnie++ på servern?
<Dynamit> diskcachen används rätt mycket utav min torrent klient Direct Connect klienten har jag lite svårt att säga vad den använder.
<Dynamit> Det vet jag för att göra det måste jag starta rea planet
<HeMan> Dynamit: top brukar säga hur mycke cache du hare
<Dynamit> på Linux ja
<HeMan> Dynamit: var det inte där du hade disken?
<Dynamit> nej jag har dem just nu i varje stationär burk, men ska bygga en dator som är dedikerad för fil lagring i framtiden
<Dynamit> men lite svårt att använda det på förlåt mig fader för mina synder, det är i Windows maskiner som jag märker att prestandan för nerladdningarna suger balle
<HeMan> Dynamit: har du mer än en disk så lär flaskhalsen bli nätvärket om du kör 1 Gb/s nät
<Dynamit> den enda fysiska datorn med Linux är en laptop sen sten åldern så den kan jag inte räkna med får någon vidare fart
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller samba i sig
<Dynamit> det är nog routern en hel del men fn så mycket tror jag inte den stryper
<nighter> Kör ni inte linux på eran desktop dator?
<Dynamit> Jo denna
<Dynamit> men inte de andra
<nighter> oki
<Dynamit> sedan kör jag ju ESX3.5i på servern men det är reaplan så den är avstängd mer en på
<HeMan> jag kör enbart linux överallt, på TV'n, radion, routern, servern, stationära telefonen och kind of linux på mobile (android)
<Dynamit> routern kör också linux
<HeMan> och på laptopen så klart
<Dynamit> min dator med ringfunktion också men kärnan är stenålder
<Dynamit> HeMan nog för att min router är flaskhals men så mycket tror jag inte den äter, körde hemma hos farmor visserligen bara en dator men den ströp ungefär 20MiB/s utåt
<nighter> aha ni har en linux burk med två nätverskort som roter?
<nighter> router
<nighter> coolers
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag menar nätverkskortet, 1 Gb/s är mindre än ca 100 MiB/s
<HeMan> nighter: nope, en TP-LINK 1043
<Dynamit> nix jag kör LinkSyS WRT54GL med Openwrt
<nighter> okej.
<Dynamit> men ska byta till bättre grejer internt men måste dessvärre ha en router eller något för att dela upp anslutningen har bara 1 statiskt ip nämligen men internt kan jag ju öka prestandan hur jag vill bara den får ta hand om dhcp då jag har en hel del portar öppna
<Dynamit> du routern har bara 100MiB/s portar internt
<Dynamit> eller okej 10/100 portar är lan portarna
<Dynamit> men alla är inställda på 100 full duplex tror jag till och med
<HeMan> det är ju bara ca 10 MiB/s
 * AndIrc_23 sittet på terminal 5 gate 19 :(
<Dynamit> hur kan 100 ful duplex bara bli 10?
<Dynamit> full
<HeMan> 100 Mbit/s vs MByte/s
<Dynamit> som jag skrev förut jag ska byta upp mig internt men gäller ju att ha pengarna för nätverkskorten jag tittar på är inte direkt gratis
<HeMan> dvs nätverk mäts i Mbit/s och diskprestanda MByte/s
<AndIrc_23> jag kommer aldrig att lämna bostaden mer efter detta. vilket elände vi haft
<HeMan> eh, ett 1 Gb/s nätkort kostar bara dryga hundringen
<Dynamit> normala ja
<Dynamit> men jag ska ha de med flera portar
<Dynamit> och låta den agera som router
<HeMan> då blir det nog biligare med en TP-Link 1043 som router
<HeMan> eller en Netgear wndr3800
<Dynamit> jag har 1Gb/s i datorerna men det är routern och mina cat5 kablar som stryper om något i nätverket stryper
<AndIrc_23> men d
<AndIrc_23> d
<AndIrc_23> d
<AndIrc_23> d
<AndIrc_23> d
<HeMan> Dynamit: men är dom inkopplade direkt i din Linksys eller någon gbit-switch?
<AndIrc_23> hm
<AndIrc_23> g
<Dynamit> direkt i Linksys som det är just nu men funderar på att stoppa switch innan routern för att få mer prestanda internt
<Barre> det räcker nu AndIrc_23, tack...
<HeMan> AndIrc_23: vad vill du säga?
<AndIrc_23> det blir f
<AndIrc_23> el
<HeMan> Dynamit: då har du nog flaskhalsen där
<Dynamit> men fn så jäkla mycket
<AndIrc_23> har för stora fingrar
<AndIrc_23> detta är gecko på resa
<Dynamit> HeMan det räcker med att gbit-switch har lan portar behöver inte ha massa annat för trådlösa kan linksys få hantera
<HeMan> Dynamit: precis
<nighter> utvecklingen har gott frammot kommer ihåg när jag hade min lilla bsd burk i garderoben med två nätverskort och tp kablar över hela lägenheten. :p
<nighter> trådlöst och fina routrar och grejer
<nighter> idag.
<nighter> :)
<Dynamit> men de som är något att ha kostar
<HeMan> 1 Gbit-switchar kostar inte heller något, några hundra för en bra
<HeMan> ...8 portars
<HeMan> nåväl, nu lunch
<Dynamit> men om jag köper gbit-switch och stoppar efter linksys så låter switchen dhcp i linksysen hantera dhcp delen men om det är internt ip så kastar switchen till rätt dator direkt eller hur?
<nighter> jag kör bara den routern fick från BBB zyxel. Som de inte låter en få confa nånting i.
<nighter> då de inte ger ut admin password på den :p
<Coffe> HeMan,  det var på swedeoid jag såg det.. så troligen den du kör då . kanske iofs bara är en alpha .
<Coffe> rekomendationerför mjukvara att köar om man vill bygga ett SAN ?
<Dynamit> förresten jag måste byta från mina cat5 kablar för att gigabit-switch ska göra nytta eller hur?
<christoffer> Dynamit, inte nödvändigtvis visa Cat5e fungerar rätt bra
<christoffer> men ja...Cat 6 är specificerade för gigabit
<christoffer> *vissa
<Dynamit> fn distcc använder bara ena slaven och inte båda
<Dynamit> ändå så ligger localhost sist i listan över datorer som ska användas
<Dynamit> ska jag behöva ta ner hela linux kärnan för att se hur bra mina 3 maskiner jobbar tillsammans
<nighter> kompilerar du så mycket att du behöver distcc :p
<Dynamit> du med en gammal AMD Athlon 64 så går det som sirap annars
<nighter> fast för sig de är rätt coolt. Funderar på sätta upp en bygg miljö för jobbet. Allså när du checkar in kod så checkar den ut det automatiskt och bygger den åt en. Kan va bra för jobbet sen om man får till en sån lösning.
<nighter> kanske ska leka lite med det hemma då är väl distcc kanske bra att ha till det också
<Dynamit> distcc funkar väldigt bra
<Dynamit> men jag använder helt klart för små källkoder
<Dynamit> för att få nyttja mina 3 maskiner samtidigt
<Dynamit> ska se om jag kan få pump mode att funka
<Dynamit> då borde den använda alla 3 maskiner
<nighter> finns en annan kompilator som är rätt cool! Den kan compilera on the fly så du lägger kompilatorn i shebangen eller vad man säger så kompilerar den medans du kör. Blir c kod som ett script helt plötsligt
<nighter> heter den nu igen.
<nighter> måste googla.
<epzil0n> god dag, jasså looserville är i blåsväder igen och varför är jag inte förvånad.. länge sedan nu jag dumpade det kontot
<epzil0n> lite funderingar, om man bara slänger in lite mer ram så behöver man ju inte göra nått direkt, men om man ska byta upp sitt grafikkort frpn ett GeForce 7600 till GTX460 då är det väl en annan femma?
 * epzil0n har fått köpa ett GTX460 för 500:- måste vara årets klipp :P
<Dynamit> Jag bytte ifrån Geforce 8400GS från stenåldern till GTX580
<Dynamit> och det var inga konstigheter
<epzil0n> men inte med samma drivrutiner va?
<Dynamit> det är det säker inte, Jag har liksom inte tänkt på vart jag svarade,
<Dynamit> LoL
<epzil0n> :D
<Dynamit> den maskinen har nämligen förlåt mig Windows i sig
<epzil0n> det har denna med.. fast i trippelboot med Linux då så jag är förlåten :D
<Dynamit> så Nvidia panel och automatisk drivrutins kontrollen skötte det åt mig
<epzil0n> jepp
<epzil0n> windows vet jag precis hur jag ska hantera så det är inga problem, har bara inte gjort samma sak i Linux, därav frågan ;)
<Dynamit> det ska nog inte vara problem
<Dynamit> uppstår det problem så är det ju bara lösa det då ;)
<epzil0n> ok låter bra, ska bara investera i ett nytt nätagg och 2GB minne innan jag slänger in det kortet
<epzil0n> hehe, no shit :D
<Dynamit> Jag behöver inte byta på ett bra tag
<Dynamit> har 1050W nätagg
<epzil0n> :o
<Dynamit> och 8GiB 1333mHZ ram-minnen
<Dynamit> det går så segt för mig på den datorn
<Dynamit> *host*
<epzil0n> najs, ska köpa ett 650W tror jag det var väldigt bra pris på den jag kollade på
<epzil0n> lol eller huuur :D
<Dynamit> ja jag fick bara 7,9 på grafikkortet i windows experience point
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg vad ram-minnet har fått
<epzil0n> kör du bara windows eller?
<epzil0n> duger väl :P
<Dynamit> på den maskinen ja
<epzil0n> ok
<Dynamit> eller har virtuell maskiner som kör linux på den
<Dynamit> sedan kör jag ju Ubuntu 12.04 på denna maskin fysiskt
<epzil0n> jag körde bara windows tills helt nyligen när jag upptäckte att det äntligen var enkelt att få igång ljudet på mitt gamla pci kort
<epzil0n> laptop?
<Dynamit> Ja
<epzil0n> skulle vilja ha en ny laptop men som arbetslös har jag inte råd :(
<epzil0n> får nöja mig med eeepcn och plattan ;)
<Dynamit> du min är gammal
<Dynamit> Presario CQ60
<epzil0n> polaren som sålde det där GTX460 kortet till mig ville sälja båda för typ 1000:- till mig men vad ska jag med SLI till som aldrig spelar, men sicket pris :P
<Dynamit> men när jag köpte den så var det nästan inga bärbara som hade X64 CPU
<epzil0n> hehe, jadu den var ju inte färsk direkt :D
<epzil0n> kk
<Dynamit> du jag hade köpt om jag hade haft plats i moderkortet bara för att
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> ja du med ditt feta nätagg kan ju göra det ;)
<Dynamit> så stort är det inte finns större
<maxjezus> här sitter ni och jämnför datorer som om de vore sportbilar :)
<epzil0n> jo jag vet men 2 GTX460 i SLI kräver sitt
<Dynamit> Det är det ju maxjezus på sitt sätt
<maxjezus> i linux-gamet är man häftigast om man har sämst dator
<maxjezus> och kör CLI
<epzil0n> nope bara berättar lite om mina planer :P
<epzil0n> hehe
<maxjezus> :)
<epzil0n> CLI äger och SLI suger eller!? :D
<maxjezus> helst ska man inte ens ha en grafikkrets värd att nämna
<maxjezus> då är man as-häftig!
<Dynamit> du jag måste köpa fläkt så jag kan få cirkulation på kylningen
<epzil0n> jepp, i vissa kretsar i alla fall
<Dynamit> det är bra som det är men spelar jag då jäklar
<epzil0n> kan tänka mig
<maxjezus> jag har för bra dator för att våga yppa mig här
<Dynamit> då blir jäkla silikon rören så varma så man känner värmen som det vore röret till ett element nästan
<epzil0n> jag vill ha ett nytt chassi med 2 120mm frontfläktar och typ en upptill och megamogoutblået där bak :P
<epzil0n> maxjezus: kom igen nu, skryt lite ;)
<Dynamit> du måste ju vara med maxjezus ;)
 * epzil0n fixar lite mer kaffe undertiden :P
<maxjezus> min sämsta dator måste vara en HP med 900mhz
<maxjezus> 256ram
<maxjezus> laptop, men skärmen är trasig så den kör endast extern skärmar numera
<maxjezus> den förtjänar att köra linux, så dålig är den minsan!
<maxjezus> mina bättre maskiner kör nu windows, och gör så tills linux har fått något häftigt som steam eller något bra spel native iaf
<maxjezus> och drivrutiner som inte beter sig som cyklar med trädäck
<epzil0n> haha, "förtjänar att köra linux" touché :D
<epzil0n> jo det e ju det, är man spelnörd så funkar ju inte linux
<maxjezus> jag är inte spelnörd men tycker det är efterblivet att inte kunna cracka lite spel och lira just 4 fun
<epzil0n> jag minns inte ens när jag spelade sist.. jo fick ett ryck med settlers 6 för några månader sedan :D
<Dynamit> jo men inte jätte bra
<Dynamit> att spela med Linux menar jag
<maxjezus> det är inte mycket som är jättebra
<maxjezus> de flesta distros är helt värdelösa
<epzil0n> men alternativen är väl wine eller playonlinux annars är det väl vm?
<maxjezus> i ett brett perspektiv sett
<epzil0n> spelmässigt menar du?
<maxjezus> rent generellt
<epzil0n> ok, men det ändras sakta men säkert
<maxjezus> jo, får hoppas på det!
<epzil0n> tycker *nix e underbart idag jämfört med för 10 år sedan
<Dynamit> så pump mode på 2 maskiner jippi
<epzil0n> om 10 år var e vi inte då? :P
<epzil0n> Dynamit: ?
<Dynamit_Stora> jag använder distcc och jag har fått pump mode att funka
<Dynamit> stor skillnad emot min bärbara och ena datorn bara
<epzil0n> aha, jo jag såg nått tidigare
<Dynamit> nu används mina 2 stationära och bärbara delar bara ut arbetet
<epzil0n> kompilera alltså?
<Dynamit> ja
 * realubot hade använt Windows om han hade spelar datorspel.
 * realubot hade nog inte heller orkat dualboota Windows/Linux om han spelat ofta.
<Dynamit> distcc pump mode gillar inte ccachen helt klart
<realubot> I övrigt saknas bara stöd för MS Office och Photoshop i Linux. Sedan är Linux ett komplett operativsystem för kontorsdatorer.
<realubot> Fungerar MS Office i OS X?
<t^> wine
<t^> ;)
<Dynamit> undrar om jag inte måste stänga av ccache ifrån det jag kompilerar med pump mode
<realubot> Office for Mac finns ju. Men är det "riktiga" MS Office?
<Markk> Ja.
<realubot> t^: Wine räknas inte. Jag vill ha "naturligt" stöd i Linux.
<t^> lindows va ju ett försök med naturliga lösningar ;P
<realubot> Det är ju inte omöjligt att Microsoft utvecklar Office för Linux då om man har gjort det för OS X. Förutsatt att marknaden är tillräckligt stor. Steve Balmer har i.o.f.s. sagt att linuxusers inte vill betala för sig vilket hindrar utveckling av MS-produkter för Linux. :S
<maxjezus> tror det stämmer bra
<realubot> "Den amerikanska filmtjänsten Netflix, USA:s största prenumerationstjänst för online-film, kommer att lanseras i Norden."
<realubot> Bye, bye Voddler. :)
<epzil0n> en sak jag gillar med windows är vilken tid det tar att komma åt skrivbordet och surfa, eftersom det får alla mina linuxinstallationer att framstå som totalt överlägsna! :D
<realubot> Och hur ska det går för TPB? Vem ska betala Sunde & Co miljonböter om inte folk fortsätter att besöka och klicka på annonser på TPB?
<epzil0n> adblock ftw
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag kör Adblock, NoScript och HTTPS Everywhere. :D
<realubot> Adblock och NoScript är anledningen till att jag inte använder Chromium/Chrome som standardwebbläsare.
<nighter> västa med jobba hemmifrån är att det är så lätt att göra ingenting :p
<epzil0n> hur e det med hostsfilen i linux, man kan väl använda den på samma sätt som i windows va?
<epzil0n> realubot: najs :)
<realubot> Tycker inte att Adblock till Chromium fungerar lika bra som Fx motsvarighet.
<nighter> epzil0n: ja det kan man :p
<realubot> nighter: Vad jobbar du med hemmifrån?
<nighter> mest programmering.
<realubot> nighter: Steg 1 är väl att stänga ner alla chattar.
<Dynamit_Stora> bra tips
<epzil0n> ok, hade hostsman i windows och drog ner en lista från mvps.org tror jag det var.. fast adblock mfl tog lite bort syftet med att blockera reklam via den
<realubot> För att bli effektiv vid hemarbete.
<realubot> nighter: Konsult?
<nighter> jobbat från segelbåten hela sommarn typ så sket i att ta semester :P
<nighter> nej anställd.
<epzil0n> lyxigt
<realubot> nighter: Okej. Vad har du för utbildning då?
<epzil0n> men man måste ju ha självdiciplin
<phnom> nighter: ... För att konsulter är inte anställda? :P
<nighter> gicl linux sysadmin men programmerings intriktning typ. Men lärde mig ingenting där mesta är väl för man har lekt med datorn man hade på och snörrade i garderoben.
<nighter> självlärd. Utbildning var väl mest få det på pappret.
<epzil0n> känner igen det där ;)
<realubot> nighter: Okej.
<realubot> epzil0n: Jobbar du också med IT?
<epzil0n> nej men utbildad
<epzil0n> arbetslös sen 1 mars
<epzil0n> jag har fettext i terminalen, någon som har koll på hur jag får normal igen efter prompten?
<nighter> Du vår väl ändra den där PS1 Variabeln i bash den som sätter prompten.
<realubot> epzil0n: Vad jobbade du med innan då?
<epzil0n> jo det är ju det jag pillat med, undrade bara vilken kod det är för det
<epzil0n> kvalificerat skitjobb :D
<realubot> Prostituerad?
<maxjezus> haha
<epzil0n> lol, ja eller hur :D
<realubot> epzil0n: ;)
<realubot> Skojar bara.
<phnom> epzil0n: Du ställer in det i samma som färgen på texten.
<epzil0n> tror inte någon vill ha en gubbe som mig annars kanske det hade varit nått xD
<epzil0n> gigolo :P
<nighter> tror jag visst.
<nighter> dom som är festast på mitt job är typ 55 bast
<nighter> riktigt vassa programmerare.
<maxjezus> synd att sexköpslagen och underhållsbidrag är så manligt utformande
<nighter> fetast haha lite stavfel där :)
<epzil0n> jag menade som prostituerad, doh! :D
<maxjezus> gynnar bara kvinnor
<realubot> epzil0n: Hur gammal är du då?
<epzil0n> det tog 6mån sist för tre år sen när jag var färdig med skolan innan jag fick jobb..
<epzil0n> 45
<nighter> Så går det när man gör annat samtidigt läser var tredje rad i chatten då blir det lätt fel.
<realubot> epzil0n: Du är rena barnet jämfört med gecko.
<epzil0n> jag har aldrig gått arbetslös långa perioder i mitt liv
<epzil0n> hehe
<realubot> Sedan har vi ju den där sköningen i forumet som enligt sin profil är 80+ eller något.
<maxjezus> utan oss arbetslösa skulle kanalen inte ha samma driv dagar och nätter
<epzil0n> :o
<epzil0n> precis
<epzil0n> :D
<nighter> jag välkommnar bli arbestlös nu då hade jag dragit till australien på äventyr istället dragit från kärringen och allt.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig arbetat långa perioder i mitt liv.
<nighter> men trivs för bra på sitt jobb då är det svårt säga upp sig bara :P
<epzil0n> lyckost
<realubot> nighter: Dragit från kärringen. :D
<realubot> nighter: Du kan väl jobba från Australien?
<realubot> nighter: Ta segelbåten dit vet ja.
<nighter> så shyssta är dom inte.
<nighter> annars hade jag gjort det
<nighter> måste va i sverige möten och grejer ibland också man måste dyka upp på
<epzil0n> jag bodde på en husbåt i typ 7 år :)
<maxjezus> nighter, skaffa en pad och sätt fast på stolen
<realubot> nighter: Akta dig för piraterna utanför Somalias kust bara. Dom är inte imponerade av dina programmeringsskills.
<epzil0n> tills jag träffa kärringen :D
<realubot> epzil0n: Intressant. Hur var det?
<epzil0n> med ett ord FRIHET
<realubot> epzil0n: På vilket sätt? Du måste ju ligga i en marina?
<maxjezus> epzil0n, och det bytte du mot det man kallar #kärlek ?
<realubot> epzil0n: Det kostar väl lika mycket som att bo i lgh om inte mer?
<epzil0n> 16000:- i varmhyra om året :P
<epzil0n> 25m lång 6.5m bred
<realubot> epzil0n: Det var snäppet billigare än en lgh. Men var låg du med båten då?
<epzil0n> i centrala stan
<epzil0n> i göteborg
<maxjezus> göttalaborg
<realubot> epzil0n: Och et kostade inte mer än 16 papp/år?
<maxjezus> ni kunde ju umgåts du och realubot
<realubot> epzil0n: Det var billigt.
<epzil0n> men det är länge sen nu jag drog därifrån
<maxjezus> 10 år ungefär?
<epzil0n> realubot: nope, fast man har ju underhåll och andra utgifter det var ju ett renoveringsprojekt
<epzil0n> nått sådant
<realubot> epzil0n: Okej. HAr du sett dokumentären om båtarna i Vinterviken?
<epzil0n> tror det
<realubot> Nej, Ryssviken, heter den väl.
<realubot> Vinterviken *suck*
 * realubot har tittat för mycket på David Tainton.
<realubot> Eller på tjejen i filmen snarare kanske ...
<epzil0n> jepp den gillade jag, kände igen med till viss del ;)
<maxjezus> nohomo
<realubot> epzil0n: Det var det jag var lite nyfiken på. Om det fanns likheter.
<realubot> epzil0n: Vad hade du får båt då?
<epzil0n> klart, det finns en fartygsförening kvar här i stan och vad jag vet så bor det en hel del folk där
<epzil0n> en f.d trålare. en av dom sista som byggdes i det här landet
<realubot> epzil0n: Okej.
<nighter> är inte hamnavgiften en del också.
<nighter> 16000 låter lite med uppvärmning hamnavgift
<epzil0n> 6200 tror jag betalde det sista året
<realubot> epzil0n: Spännande får jag säga. Hur kom det sig att du började bo på en båt?
<epzil0n> jag och en polare satte igån och renoverade en båt, hans idé från början eller dröm
<epzil0n> jag var delägare i det projektet och sen var jag fast
<epzil0n> gick liksom inte motstå det där :)
<nighter> så du bode sen med polarn i båten?
<realubot> epzil0n: Hur fixade du vintrarna då? Var det inget problem?
<epzil0n> nope, han köpte ut mig men jag fortsatte hjälpa till under alla år..
<epzil0n> från början utan el var det kamin och ved, senare kombinerat
<maxjezus> fick du ligga med några sexiga brudar i båten?
<epzil0n> tror du det eller :D
<maxjezus> borde ju vara optimal brudmagnet
<nighter> det där låter som en kuggfråga antingen tycker var det galet eller tvärtom :P
<epzil0n> jag hade en liten 4,5m med 15hk motor som jag plockade upp dom med vid kanalerna inne i stan ;)
<nighter> :)
<epzil0n> precis :D
<epzil0n> fatta dom minerna på krogen när jag sa det :D
<maxjezus> jag hade flakmoppe en gång i tiden
<maxjezus> fasiken va man fick ligga
<nighter> segelbåt räcker upp en hand fan vad damerna gillar att segla :P
<epzil0n> bästa raggrepliken, min lilla båt ligger förtöjd här nere vid kanalen ska du med till min husbåt och fortsätta festen :D
<epzil0n> nighter: :)
<epzil0n> maxjezus: lol, den funka med :D
<maxjezus> fick lov att sälja flakmoppen när jag träffa min sambo
<epzil0n> fan vad jag saknar det livet, jävla fruntimmer som "alltid" ska komma och förstöra allt :D
<epzil0n> ja du ser :D
<maxjezus> den var helt enkelt oemotståndlig för kvinnor
<epzil0n> hehe
<nighter> värsta gräset alltid grönare på andra sidan.
<nighter> vill tillbaka till det pimp life :P
<epzil0n> mhm tell me about it
<maxjezus> va säger ni, ska vi lämna allt, och bara dra?
<nighter> jaaaaaaaa!!!!
<epzil0n> problemet är att min sambo gärna hakar på, så jag drar nog med henne :P
<maxjezus> no more kärringar som tjatar, no more linux som bråkar!
<epzil0n> bästa kvinnan i mitt liv <3
<epzil0n> hahaha
<nighter> kan ju inte ha flickvän och va pimp hajar du väl.
<nighter> som upplagt för drama deluxe.
<maxjezus> isf är hon en förstående flickvän
<epzil0n> ja tjatiga kärringar och krånglande linuxmaskiner det e fan det värsta här i livet :D
<epzil0n> nighter: i know ;)
<maxjezus> jag får inte ligga på dagar om ja tittat på en annan tjej
<Markk> wtf
<epzil0n> .o
<Markk> Jag och tjejen brukar kolla på tjejers rumpor tillsammans.
<epzil0n> :o*
<nighter> jag vill nog fan inte ens ligga längre :P
<Markk> *pekar* "Hon då?" "Mja, sådär"
<maxjezus> Markk typiskt 90talister!
<Markk> haha
<Markk> Säkert
<epzil0n> nighter: ajajaj, det var illa
<nighter> så jag tittar på.
<nighter> vad jag vill
<nighter> :P
<Markk> maxjezus: Så trekanter är inte ens att prata om med tjejen din?
<epzil0n> inte ens ligga mer.. vad finns kvar då? graven :D
<maxjezus> Markk, typ, nej!
<Markk> Det var genom en trekant jag och nuvarande tjejen hade sex första gången.
<nighter> ligger jag då blir det ju familj man får passa sig.
<Markk> Det var jag, min exflickvän och min nuvarande som sexade.
<maxjezus> Markk 2 tjejer, en kille?
<nighter> vet ju vad kärringen står
<nighter> där
<Markk> Sedan gjorde min extjej slut och jag blev tillsammans med min nuvarande.
<epzil0n> haha
<Markk> maxjezus: ja.
<maxjezus> Markk, och din nuvarande vill göra om detta?
<maxjezus> med mig inblandat?
<epzil0n> lol
<Markk> Och grejen är att vi har haft trekanter med min extjej flertalet gånger.
<Markk> maxjezus: Du är väl ingen tjej?
<maxjezus> Markk, måste du vara med?
<maxjezus> :)
<epzil0n> Han kan säkert bli xD
<Markk> maxjezus: ja
<maxjezus> Markk bra där! du ska veta var tyglarna är
<Markk> Flickan sa att hon vill leta efter en ny tjej att ha trekanter med. :)
<maxjezus> sånt de flesta bara får drömma om
<maxjezus> om ens det.
<Markk> ja
<maxjezus> om ja drömmer om sånt, då får ja inte ens 2kant
<Markk> haha
 * epzil0n hämtar popcorn :P
<HeMan> Coffe: såg det nyss, ska slänga på det när jag kommer hem
<realubot> Markk: Visa bild annars har det inte hänt.
<nighter> det var en as snygg tjej och en ap ful tjej på krogen. Så raggade jag på en snygga. Sen märkte jag jag att den ap fula ragga på den snygga också. Sen sa hon att hon fixat tre kant sen fick den snygga kalla fötter eller vet de fan vad som hände sen stod jag med den ap fula tjejen. Kände mig riktigt lurad kan jag säga. Hade aldrig gjort det annars :p
<realubot> Och tjejerna ska bita i varsin Ubuntu Live-skiva på bilden också. Annars räknas det inte.
<Markk> realubot: Bilderna har jag för mig själv.
<Markk> nighter: Varför särskriver du så mycket?
<Markk> nighter: Var tjejen ett as eller var hon snygg?
<epzil0n> bullar och kaffe, nom nom :P
<antii> Markk: OI!
<Markk> Hej finnjävel.
<nighter> för jag kan inte stava.
<antii> Markk: :p
<Markk> nighter: Tru dat.
<nighter> inte på irc i alla fall :p
<HeMan> larsemil_: hade du fått din Rasberry pi?
<epzil0n> nighter: du vet väl vad man säger om "fula" tjejer? ;)
<maxjezus> när trekanter hänger i luften så är antii alltid redo.
<nighter> epzil0n: nej vad?
<antii> maxjezus: näfan, perkele heller
<maxjezus> typiskt ölsupande jävla finne!
<Markk> antii: ei saa peittää.
<antii> Markk: :D.
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<epzil0n> nighter: gissa? :D
<nighter> att dom har snygga kompisar?
<antii> Markk: bra med element.
<epzil0n> terve antii :)
<Markk> Ja
<Markk> Det äger.
<antii> Markk: oven mo ikke tildekes
<nighter> att dom är bra i sängen? :p
<Markk> antii: Tänk om man hade satt in lite språkkurser på elementen när man sitter och skiter.
<antii> Mjo.
<Markk> Hade vi ju lärt oss flertalet språk nu.
<nighter> ja vet inte vad man säger.
<maxjezus> Markk, shit, du är värsta entreprenööörden!
<antii> maxjezus: är du jesus nu också?
<maxkissie> antii nej, nu är jag bara sexig
<antii> ;]
<epzil0n> nighter: :)
<Markk> maxkissie: Que?
<maxkissie> Markk: dina fantasier, inte mina!
<Markk> Uhu
<Markk> Vilka fantasier?
<Markk> Jag har levt ut alla fantasier nu, så det finns inte så mycket kvar att göra.
<maxkissie> angående element med språkkurser
<HeMan> meh! verkar inte gå köpa fler än en raspberry pi åt gången
<Markk> jaha
<Markk> maxkissie: Det hade väl inte varit fel?
<HeMan> i alla fall inte hos farnell
<maxkissie> Markk, nepp!
<phnom> HeMan: Det ska gå, en kompis har beställt två.
<phnom> Men kanske inte hos farnell som sagt...
<epzil0n> HeMan: asså, vill också ha ett gäng sådana ;)
<HeMan> intressant att dom blir £5 billigare om man beställer till en adress i UK
<epzil0n> HeMan: såg ett snyggt legochassi till raspberry som jag vill ha, tänkte byggt ett själv annars i lego :P
<HeMan> epzil0n: jag ska ha den på baksidan av TV'n så man inte ser den
<epzil0n> jaja, spela roll då
<HeMan> epzil0n: så det blir något riktigt enkelt, typ en tvål-kopp eller liknande
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> mediadator eller?
<maxkissie> smart tv
<epzil0n> jag ahr fet-tv :/
<epzil0n> har*
<maxkissie> jag har ingen tv alls
<maxkissie> antagligen den enda i kanalen som inte har tv hemma
<epzil0n> det smartaste den varit var när jag kopplade in wii maskinen och gav den internet access :D
<HeMan> det verkar dock vara helt omöjligt att stava till raspberry...
<epzil0n> hallon :P
<epzil0n> hmm, vad ska man testa.. bridge linux xfce, gnome eller kde?
<epzil0n> xfce 4.10 var najs sist jag kolla, men kde flyter på bra i den här burken och det är ju snyggt :P
<HeMan> awesome
<epzil0n> ja den verkar riktigt intressant, fick tips om den nyligen då jag helt snöat in på tmux ;)
<epzil0n> awesome har riktigt intressanta potential, men nu var jag bara i test tagen.. snabbt och lätt ny miljö och jag saknar arch så vill mest komma åt det och orkar inte mecka med att slänga in allt från scratch
<ispookan> Hehe mitt ps3 viker på.. ;)
<epzil0n> och jag har inte fått ordning på min PS1 än :D
<epzil0n> testade kahelos (arch based) men den sög ju fett, bridge linux är mycket bättre
<ispookan> epzil0n: Var det du med en macsyrra?
<epzil0n> ispookan: nope
<ispookan> epzil0n: Hehe ok, jag och nick.. ;)
<epzil0n> inte lätt det där, jag glömmer aldrig ett ansikte men namn :/
<Coffe> Barre,  HeMan   funderar på lagring .. OS .. vad man ska satsa på med begränsad budjet.
<realubot> ispookan: Hur går det för PS3:an i FAH?
<ispookan> realubot: Det går bra, den var inställd på att stängas av efter 2 tim, men stängde av det så nu tuffar den på..
<ispookan> Spookan heter det i listan...
<epzil0n> Color_Off='\e[0m' kunde ni inte sagt det med en gång? ;P
<ispookan> Skulle vara bra om det kunde vara på i bakgrunden när man spelar.. ;)
<ispookan> Coffe: Lagring?
<ispookan> Nä åter jobba, ses sen efter sex grabbar...
<epzil0n> ha det
<Markk> Är han en sexarbetare/prostituerad?
<Markk> Eller köper han sex?
<HeMan> Coffe: gluster!
<epzil0n> han menade att efter han haft sex så ses vi :D
<epzil0n> tog säkert saken i egna händer :)
<Markk> Haha
<Coffe> HeMan, ok  gluster..  tell me more
<HeMan> Coffe: man har enkla maskiner med "disk i magen"
 * epzil0n är sugen på kall bärs :P
<HeMan> Coffe: man kan lätt lägga till fler maskiner och bygga ut både prestanda och kapacitet
<HeMan> Coffe: jag kör ett nu som är distributed replicated
<HeMan> Coffe: vilket innebär att all data lagras på två olika maskiner
<HeMan> Coffe: den jag kör nu är 2x2 maskiner
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok.. en bra lösning för sharing iscsi  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: umm, njae, men du kan köra virtuella maskiner inne på lagringsservrarna och migrera mellan dom
<Coffe> HeMan,  har idag en stor lagringsmaskin ..
<Coffe> kanske köra glusterfs på den för att få de delade .. tittar på freenas
<HeMan> Coffe: det ska gå köra disk-images på gluster och köra maskiner på det
<HeMan> Coffe: men det har jag inte provat
<epzil0n> någon kört weechat?
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok
<epzil0n> tmux och weechat ska visst vara bra säger en del jag snackat med?
<Markk> tmux är najs.
<Markk> Men jag kör irssi i stället.
<Markk> Men WeeChat ska vara bra tydligen.
<epzil0n> jag gillar tmux mer och mer :)
<epzil0n> kör också irssi, gammal vana
<epzil0n> bara nyfiken :P
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Det är bra.
<epzil0n> :)
<Markk> Kör du screen key bindings?
<epzil0n> gammal man gör så gott han lan vettu ;)
<epzil0n> jepp :)
<epzil0n> mycket lättare
<epzil0n> men skkrollen funkar inte än, ska fixa det
<epzil0n> med pageup, så som den gör i irssi
<epzil0n> för tillfället kör jag byobu på vps:en den är lättare att hantera eller det blir ju lite skumt om man kör en tmux session i tmux eller?
<epzil0n> nu funkar ju detach med F6 i byobu när jag ska logga ut från skalet, men har inte kommit på hur jag ska göra i tmux
<Coffe> HeMan,  av vad jag kan se .. så verkar inte glusterfs vara de bästa för mig ..
<Markk> Hur menar du med scroll?
<epzil0n> om man kör en ls och vill se rubbet så kan man ju i vanliga fall skrolla uppåt med "pageup"
<epzil0n> det funkar inte för mig i tmux
<epzil0n> eller mushjulet funkar ju i den vanliga terminalen men inte i tmux
<Coffe> shift pgup ibland
<epzil0n> lol, ctrl+mushjul = förstora/minska texten i tmux
<epzil0n> nope funkar inte
<epzil0n> men jag har ju egna keybinds, typ alt+pilarna = byt panes eller ctrl+shift+pilar minska/förstora panes
<epzil0n> ctrl+A och pilarna menar jag
<Markk> epzil0n: Tryck ctrl-a och sedan pgup
<Markk> epzil0n: När du är klar kan du bara trycka enter.
<epzil0n> ok, men då har jag ju c-a-a = byt fönster och håler jag in den så vill den leta upp sista fönstret :/
<epzil0n> eller c-a-space för nästa fönster tror jag
<epzil0n> aha detta är nog boven bind-key C-a last-window
<epzil0n> därför kan jag inte hålla in c-a
<NeverW8> Vart tog max vägen? :O Och vet någon om facebook har haft sitt press möte än?
<Markk> Jag kör också C-a C-a till att byta till sista windowet jag var i.
<Barre> jag har en gammal maskin med astaro installerat på, jag vill installera debian på den men maskinen vill inte boota på USB. Hur får jag grub att boota installations USBn?
<Coffe> Barre,  pxe boot
<Barre> Jag har inte konfigurerat dhcp för PXE eller installerat en TFTP, då går det snabbare att gå över till grannen att låna en CD-skiva och bränna debian... tänkte att jag likxom bara hackade in rätt skit i grub så var saken biff jue
<epzil0n> dags att göra nått vettigt och gå och ta en iskall bärs! :D
<epzil0n> ha det gött boyz :)
<realubot> "Teknikbloggen Engadget rapporterar att Microsofts kommande surfplatta, Surface RT, kommer att säljas för endast 199 dollar i USA (cirka 1 300 kronor) när den släpps den 26 oktober. Uppgifterna kommer från en källa som uppges vara väl insatt i uppgifterna."
<realubot> Nu när Microsoft skänker bort grejerna så kanske man ska byta till Winblows. :)
<epzil0n> uppför er nu ungdomar, jag loggar allt.. tjing! :D
<Markk> Ubuntu själva loggar allt.
<epzil0n> ha det var ju lätt bara stoppa in setw -g mode-mouse on i ~/.tmux.conf så kan man scrolla med musen :P
<epzil0n> Markk: jo jag vet, skoja ju bara såklart ;)
<Markk> :)
<epzil0n> men tjing tjong cya
<Dynamit_Stora> tror jag hittat felet med att ena burken inte kompilerade xbmc, hade helt klart missat en hel del saker som krävs för att kunna kompilera LoL
<Barre> Coffe: ahh.. det bidde PXE, betydligt enklare att sätta upp idag än det var för 4-5 år sen =). Mskinen är färdiginstallerad nu :)
<Coffe> Barre,  jag vet.. fixade de hemma själv för ett tag sedan surade för pxe fick jag inte igång över wifi
<einand> NeverW8 nått intressant fb kommer att snacka om då?
<Dynamit_Stora> det car inte det heller hmm
<Dynamit_Stora> var
<Dynamit_Stora> fn
<einand> Barre: finns ju färdiga mjukvaror för pxe nu, bara lägga in en image fil, så innehåller den både dhcp m.m. själv
<Coffe> Barre,  pxe + puppet = lycka
<Barre> einand: ohh.. i.o.f.s. var det sjukt enkelt med isc-dhcp-server och tftp också.. to 4min att konfigurera och boota maskinen..
<NeverW8> einand: Var lite AFK, nej det var en Max som skrev tidiagre idag:        <maxjezus> idag ska facebook sverige kommentera misstankar om olaglig övervakning av sina "medlemmar"
<NeverW8> SÃ¥ hade en diskution om det tidigare idag
<einand> NeverW8: ok
<NeverW8> :)
<Dynamit> fn jag för av skratt nästan och gråt
<Dynamit> hosts filen dirigerade Stora till fel ip
<nighter> clonezilla kör jag med pxe jävla skönt program
<Dynamit> ok har aldrig prövat
<Dynamit> Använder själv Windows 2008 Server Standard Edition för PXE tex. sedan så har jag ju annat smått installerat på det OS
<nighter> du pxe bootar din dator så får du upp en menyn. Då gör den en image av hela disken. Sen om du behöver skjuta tillbaka imagen är det bara pxe boota för få samma meny för slänga tillbaka. Vet de finns rätt många andra såna program men det där funkar riktigt bra
<nighter> är jätte nöjd.
<nighter> kollegorna installerar ju om deras datorer var och varannan dag medans jag skjuter bara tillbaka en image om de fuckar upp sig. Riktigt nöjd.
<Dynamit> Det är bra det
<alexanderS_> Hej
<Dynamit> Windows PXE är rätt bra, kan ju använda tex. AIK för att underlätta extremt mycket vid "ren" installation
<alexanderS_> Jag behöver hjälpa ang. en nvidia drivrutin, går det att fråga här?
<Dynamit> klart men frågan om vi kan hjälpa dig men fråga på du
<alexanderS_> Jag har kollat upp lite olika forum och så men ingenting verkar fungera, vet någon hur man installerar Geforce gt220 på ubuntu 12.04?
<alexanderS_> Jag har kommit så lång att man ska boota in i root konsolen, sen skriver jag telinit 3, loggar in med namn alexander sen skriver jag mitt lösenord men då får jag ogiltig inloggnig :/
<Dynamit> varför använder du inte bara ytterligare Drivrutiner som finns med för?
<Dynamit> och installerar via den
<Dynamit> ?
<alexanderS_> hur gör jag det (sry installerade ubuntu för första gången typ 5 dagar sen)
<Dynamit> alt+f1 skriv ytterligare så kommer det
<Dynamit> oj de har ändrat aja tryck windows flaggan då
<alexanderS_> va?
<alexanderS_> windows + f1 ?
<Dynamit> nej bara windows flaggan
<alexanderS_> okej sen
<Dynamit> skriv ytterligare
<Dynamit> så kommer den fram
<alexanderS_> jaha drivrutien
<alexanderS_> vänta lite ska jag kolla
<alexanderS_> där finns två, ska jag välja en sen trycka aktivera?
<Dynamit> Ja vilken som funkar best beror på grafikkortet
<alexanderS_> okej, den hämtar nu, du en annan sak...
<Dynamit> så du får pröva vilken som funkar bäst om den först inte funkar till 100%
<alexanderS_> när jag loggade in idag så såg inloggnings skärmen helt annourlunda ut, där jag fyller i lösen o sånt var i mitten
<Dynamit> Har inte råkat ut för det
<alexanderS_> men det är typ inte någon inställning eller tema eller liknande
<Dynamit> kan vara om du har varit och petat
<alexanderS_> ja det har jag ju :(
<alexanderS_> okej hittade att jag måste byta gdm till lightdm
<alexanderS_> tack för hjälpen, ska reboota nu :D
<Coffe> Barre,  hur går det med ipv6 ?
<Dynamit> real 1m49.489s user 0m33.250s sys 0m13.077s. Undrar om jag ska skratta eller gråta
<Dynamit> för att kompilera senaste git
<Dynamit> Någon som vet om jag ska skratta eller om jag ska gråta
<realubot> Jaha. Inget Unity 2D i 12.10. Unity 3D kommer att fungera med eller utan 3D stöd från grafikkortet.
<realubot> Man undrar ju om något liknande kommer till Gnome Shell?
<realubot> maxkissie?
<realubot> En maxad Kissies?
<maxkissie> realubot yes sir
<bitt^n> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006042841025 *phew*
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Hey!
<NeverW8> :)
<NeverW8> maxjezy:  Har facebook grejen varit? hittade inget bra, så har du en länk så skicka!
<maxjezy> NeverW8 http://www.svtplay.se/video/238697/15-8-16-00
<NeverW8> tack maxjezy !!
<maxjezy> antagligen blir det lite mer ikväll
<NeverW8> maxjezy: Ja jag hoppas det
<NeverW8> När brukar det sändas?
<NeverW8> Har inte kollat på tv på 6 år :(
<maxjezy> 19.30
<NeverW8> PÃ¥ vilken kanal?
<NeverW8> Jag betalar ingen kabel tv eller liknande
<NeverW8> Är noob
<NeverW8> Har en tv i källaren bara :P som jag får plocka upp x)
<NeverW8> Om det inte går på svt-play det vill säga
<maxjezy> det går på play
<maxjezy> klicka bara på live ikonen
<maxjezy> klockan 19.30
<NeverW8> ok
<Dynamit> real 1m1.768s user 0m16.785s sys 0m7.124s tycker det verkar rätt okej tid. Det är kompilerings tiden för senaste Curl om någon undrar
<Dynamit> och jag vet att det är rätt lång tid ändå men jag använder bärbara för att styra kompileringen med trådlösa så där lär det vara en rätt stor orsak att det tar 1m
<Barre> Coffe: är tvungen att bygga om min brandvägg för att få det som jag vill... förhoppningsvis har jag ipv6 ikväll
<NeverW8> Barre: Vilken ISP har du? kan dem ens ställa in dig i ipv6-adress rymden
<Barre> NeverW8: kommer köra en ipv6 via tunnel
<NeverW8> Barre: Lust att förklara? :)
<Coffe> Barre,  vad har du för FW?
<Coffe> NeverW8,  det finns flera olika som delar ut en gratis ipv4->6 tunnel ..
<nighter> varför vill man ha ipv6? För kunna köra en tuff host på irc?
<Screedo> goddag
<Coffe> nighter,  nej. för att lära sig tekniken. att få mer fart på utveckligen av det
<bitt^n> nighter, för att IPV4 adresser är slut nästa år typ
<nighter> då kan man väl vänta tills ens isp stöder det native om det är för adresserna snart är slut :)
<nighter> jag ska inte säga något använder det själv men det är bara för få en tuff host på irc :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Coffe> jag har ingen tuff host.. men jag har min egna
<nighter> för typ 4 år sen kanske när det var ganska nytt med tunnel brokers och få kände till det på irc körde jag det. Sen satte jag en vanlig A pekare för ipv4 för samma domän men lät den peka på sunets ip. Endast för få fatta jag irca på ipv6 och försökte ddosa mig så börja det ddosa sunet istället
<nighter> var rätt nice. Surfa man safe ;)
<bitt^n> :D
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> någon som vet en bra programvara för att sätta upp en syslog server på en ubuntu maskin?
<nighter> syslog-ng
<nighter> enda jag kört.
<nighter> men funkar bra
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> vet du någon bra guide hur man sätter upp den?
<nighter> ingen howto i huvudet var ett par år sen satte upp en sån. Men det var ganska lätt att hitta på google.
<Screedo> ok, tycker jag googlar och googlar, hittar ingen riktigt bra.
<nighter> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=syslog-ng+log+server+howto
<nighter> andra länken kanske.
<GrenBaykre> Hittar inga vitbrusgeneratorer...
<GrenBaykre> Måste ha på toan.
<GrenBaykre> Omöjligt att gå på toa när folk är utanför, ju.
 * bitt^n tittar på B kärleksfilm :D
<Sp00kan> Fäbojäntan? :P
<HeMan> någon som vet om det är några begränsningar med strace på Linux på mips med uClibc?
<HeMan> jag får inte -f eller -F att följa fork
<nighter> Känner inte till! "-f" ska funka, annars kanske lättare använda gdb istället.
<bitt^n> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1592873/
<HeMan> wow, 3.0 i betyg på imdb...
<bitt^n> HeMan, sitter och glor den nu rätt kass imho :D
<HeMan> med -ff -o får jag en till fil med pid i namnet men den är tom
<simon123> Hejsan! Har en laptop utan hårddisk ( så den bootar ej klart) har nu försökt starta den med ett usb, med ubuntu installerat på. Men när jag stoppar in usbet, så står det bara att den inte kan läsas av. Är datorn helt kört, eller ska man bränna ut en skiva? tack i förhand
<HeMan> simon123: går minnet boota på annan dator?
<simon123> jaa, det gör det
<nighter> har du samma strul med ltrace?
<HeMan> ska prova
<nighter> ser ju inte syscalls då på samma sätt men tänkte om den är beter sig lika dumt.
<HeMan> hur får man gdb att logga syscalls?
<HeMan> openwrt verkar inte ha ltrace som paket, och jag orkat inte kompilera upp det nu
<nighter> vet inte om du kan se på samma sätt men du can catcha ett syscall genom skriva catch syscall 60. Men annars är det bara kolla asm så jag brukar köra. Är det 64 bitars propp eller eller 32 bitars? såna fall bara kolla vad det är för nummer som läggs i %eax
<nighter> annars är de väll %rip på 64 bitars propp tror jag.
<nighter> int 80 för exekvera syscall tror det står syscall bara på 64 bitars propp.
<HeMan> är det även så på mips?
<GrenBaykre> Var köper man vitbrusmaskiner?
<HeMan> det är en 32 bits mips
<nighter> mips vet de fan :p aldrig skrivit asm på mips :P
<nighter> förmodligen inte.
<nighter> ingen erfarenhet av mips tyvärr
<Barre> HeMan: har du tid ett ögonlock?
<HeMan> Barre: en snabbis
<Barre> pm
<bitt^n> många fräna scener med en snygg tjej och en macbook, men inte direkt nån bra film :D
<maxjezy> HeMan, imdb är ju ganska värdelöst att följa dock
<maxjezy> sett många bra filmer som fått dåligt betyg där
<maxjezy> och tvärtom
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1071804/
<GrenBaykre> Fan vilka döda och tråkiga idioter som är här.
<maxjezy> denna får 6.8
<maxjezy> jag skulle ge den 1.2
<maxjezy> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_layrthFz381qa8ir9o1_500.jpg
<HeMan> meh, varför följer inte LD_LIBRARY_PATH med från uhttpd till lua-interpretorn?
<Barre> HeMan: två sek?
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<coffe> vad hittar ni på för kul då ? Barre  vad för du för FW ?
<Barre> coffe: en iptables bara
<Barre> jag får liksom inte min ipv6 tunnel att lira riktigt...
<coffe> Barre,  aight .. själv kör jag shorewall
<coffe> vad är det som inte leker då ?
<coffe> ip ?
<Barre> coffe: det gör jag med... iptables med shorewall som frontend =)
<coffe> Barre,  då är det shorewall6 du ska anv för ipv6 juh
<Barre> coffe: men det gör jag ju ;P
<deekeff> alla leker ipv6 ser jag :)
<coffe> så klart
<deekeff> min fungerar klockrent
<deekeff> det fina e ju att det funkar ju även fast jag sitter bakom nat
<deekeff> är så trött i huvet. imorgon ska jag leka med bind.
<coffe> ipv6 nat ?
<deekeff> ipv4 nat
<deekeff> jag är inneboende och lånar internet. typ.
<deekeff> :)
<deekeff> var de tvungen att vara netsplit precis nu!
<deekeff> fan precis precis när både sitter framför datorn samtidigt.
<deekeff> ja man hinner väl gå ut o ta en cigg till.
<Sp00kan> Lite kul att kolla på. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky6qip8rqbM
<coffe> någon somver hur man kan härma ett musklick ? behöver klicka ca 80 ggr på en sak med ca 1sek mellanrum ?
<_Trullo> e väl bara o spela in?
<_Trullo> eller härma ljudet med munnen? finns säkert folk på youtube som kan det :)
<coffe> _Trullo,  bara ? hur
<coffe> asså  jag behöver att musen klickas.
<_Trullo> macro
<_Trullo> du spelar in musrörelse och allt möjligt, sen spelar du upp det antal gånger
<_Trullo> http://www.macros.com/
<_Trullo> det där e för windows dock, vet ej nå liknande för linux
<coffe> xdotool fungerar oxå
<Philip5> swecarp: tjena semestermannen
<swecarp> Philip5:  wb din arbetare
<Philip5> hehe, tack
<Philip5> vore inte dumt med lite semester
<Philip5> har ju jobbat flera dagar nu
<swecarp> ja jobba 3 ledig 3 vore perfekt
<Philip5> jobba 1 dag, ledig en vecka, 100% lön
<Philip5> så skulle man ha
<swecarp> glidar jobbet altså
<swecarp> har suttit och kollat igenom fotona jag tog i går eftermidag
<Philip5> nöjd?
<nighter> coffe: googla på sendmessage api du behöver bara en handle till det program du ska klicka i. Går göra med c++ eller c#
<nighter> såkert andra språk också
<swecarp> ja ett p+ar bvra blev det
<realubot> "– Jag kan säga att de personer som vi är intresserade av i Sverige är väldigt, väldig få. Och vi har bra koll på dem, säger Jonathan Peste."
<realubot> Vad snackar Säpo för skit?
<realubot> Bra koll på terrorister i Sverige? Var det därför en snubbe sprängde sig mitt i Sthlm?
<realubot> Killen hade ju uppenbara kontakter med radikala islamister i England och ändå så missade Säpo honom.
<swecarp> Philip5:  en av dom jag behöll men kanske inte en av de bästa bilderna http://i.imgur.com/xg7X6.jpg
<Philip5> wb sw
<Philip5> hepp
<xerxes> tjena
<xerxes> nån som suttit med Pfsense / Monowall ?
<xerxes> försöker fixa så jag kan använda min trådlösa router som trådlös AP / trådlös switch i OPT1 interfacet
<xerxes> men kmr inte åt omvärlden dessvärre tror de är nå NAT som strular nån som har en aning ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-16
<K350> Hepp
<propus> hopp
<christoffer> Alltid trevligt att vakna till ett nytt HumbleBundle
<christoffer> frågan är om det ska köpas eller ej
<christoffer> Fieldrunners finns ju inte i programbiblioteket än =/
<NeverW8[M]> God morgon gott folk :)
<phnom> Morrn
<Stirner> morrnmorrn =)
<Stirner> Dailern är lite morgontrött idag tror jag.. levererar samtal ungefär var 5e minut..
<Stirner> passar mig perfekt då jag också är morgontrött :-P
<phnom> Stirner: Är du en sån där som ringer runt och stör folk? :P
<Stirner> phnom: jajjamän av mig får du högkvalitetskalsonger 2 par för bara 49 spänn vetu enkelt och bekvämt direkt ned i brevlådan :-P
<Stirner> Ibland erbjuder jag dig dessutom Tele2 företagsabornemang :-P
<Stirner> Eller varför inte en ny snygg mobiltelefon alldeles gratis om du bara tar ett abornemang från tele2 med bindningstid i 200 år
<Stirner> :-P
<jtac> god morgon gott folf
<Stirner> God morgon jtac =)
<Nafallo> "Henrik Erkkonen discovered that rssh, a restricted shell for SSH, does
<Nafallo> not properly restrict shell access."
<NeverW8[M]> Var jag här för tidigt för att få ett godmorgo
<NeverW8[M]> n
<jtac> http://pastebin.com/z9irzBhn nagon som kan hjalpa mig med detta
<jtac> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<NeverW8[M]> jtac: Vad händer om du bara skriver ifconfig?
<NeverW8[M]> jtac: Och vad händer om du kör det som vanlig användare?
<jtac> NeverW8[M]: da ser man bara loopback
<jtac> NeverW8[M]: om man skriver ifconfig -a sa ser man eth0 dock med fysisk address 00:00:00:00:00
<jtac> ingen som kan?
<coffe> Barre, ping
<nighter> jtac: du måste ha skrivit fel syntax i din interface fil. ifconfig eth0 <ipaddress> netmask 255.255.255.0 om du vill pröva sätta dressen manuellt.
<maxkissie> grattis till debian som idag blir 19 år!
<maxkissie> utan debian hade vi antagligen inte suttit här och pratat skit dagarna i ända
<jtac> nighter: ifconfig eth0 ip/netmask up ar samma grej och fugnerar ej
<coffe> jtac,  sudo ifconfig eth0 *ip*
<jtac> nagon som ar duktig har?
<coffe> jtac,  vad svarade den på det förslaget ?
<jtac> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<jtac> eth0 har hw address 00:00:00:00:00 vilket ar skumt
<coffe> vad försöker du sätta för IP ?
<jtac> spelar det nagon roll?
<jtac> vanlig IPv4 address
<coffe> kanske i den som felet ligget
<jtac> lol
<jtac> nej
<jtac> 1.1.1.1/24 gar ej
<coffe> jtac,  sudo ifconfig eth0 1.1.1.1
<jtac> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<coffe> då vet jag inte vad det är som strular..  jag hade testat en network restart , men låer som dev är upplåst.
<jtac> har testat 4st olika ubuntu versioner och det fungerar ej
<jtac> maste vara nagot med drivern
<jtac> debian fungerar dock
<itmannen_> Jisses. Jag har aldrig sett så många utlännibngar
<itmannen_> på ett och samma ställe förrut
<itmannen_> Jag håller på att avlida av värmen här i Ankara
<itmannen_> Vi har bott på hotel inatt. men i em så ska vi hyra en lägenhet
<itmannen_> Prisa Gud. Solen håller på att försvinna från balkongen
<itmannen_> Med en hälsning från ett svettigt Ankara
<itmannen_> Efter detta så kommer jag aldrig någonsin mer att lämna norden. Jag lovar
<maxkissie> itmannen__, turkarnas nät ostabilt?
<itmannen__> Du får en gissning :) Kasst nät
<maxkissie> passa på att käka kebab istället
<itmannen__> Nja det kan jag lika gärna göre hemma. Nu är det våtservetter och pilsner som gäller
 * itmannen__ vill hem snarast
<itmannen__> Men tyvärr så måste jag vara kvar upp till 2 veckor :(
<realubot> "Förra säsongen stängde Premier League ner över 30 000 illegala liveströmmar av matcher på internet. I år räknar man med ännu fler."
<realubot> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/Pages/ArticlePage.aspx?id=649689&epslanguage=sv
<realubot> itmannen__: Long time no see. Hur har den ofrivillige turisten det?
<nighter> jtac: får för sig du sätter nån knasig adress men pröva använda mii-tool det kan hjälp om det mot förmodan skulle va så du sätter korrekt adress.
<nighter> är det en virtuell maskin du håller på med kan det vara nätverksettingen bland vmware inställningarna vad du nu kör som inte matchar.
<coffe> Barre,  till informationen tack
<jtac> gubbar hur fixar man svensk keybord fran shell?
<realubot> jtac: loadkey kanske?
<realubot> jtac: Eller kanske setxkbmap?
<realubot> jtac: Finns i paketet console-tools.
<jtac> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<jtac> korde den
<jtac> men nar jag kor ctrl + 7 sa far jag -
<jtac> istallet for /
<realubot> jtac: Annars är det väl locale som gäller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<realubot> Du editerar filerna med programmet nano i Terminalen. Sök efter Nano i Ubuntu Documentation om du inte vet hur det fungerar.
<realubot> jtac: Jag tror att du har fel keyboard layout. Du har nog am. layout på tangentbordet. Du får byta till svensk layout.
<realubot> jtac: Jag tror inte att det är locale som är felet utan din keyboard layout.
<jtac> ok
<jtac> 105 ?
<realubot> jtac: Och varför trycker du Ctrl+7?
<realubot> jtac: Det är ju Shift+7 man trycker för att få /.
<realubot> Om jag trycker Ctrl+7 så får jag:
<jtac> menar shift , sorry
<realubot> ... ingenting, tydligen.
<jtac> vad ar stanrd keyboard
<realubot> jtac: Du väljer keyboard layout under installationen. Jag misstänker att du har valt us keyboard istället för swedish layput. Jag tror us är standard.
<jtac> valde swedish nu
<jtac> fungerar fortfarande inte
<realubot> jtac: Kör du headless? Eller varför måste du använda Terminalen för detta? Ubuntu Desktop har annars ett grafiskt program för att ändra tangentbordslayout.
<jtac> kor remote
<realubot> jtac: Du kanske måste logga ut och in igen för att det ska fungera?
 * realubot gissar.
<jtac> realubot: bra dar!
<jtac> nu ar det bara svenska tecken jag vill ha
<Barre> coffe: pong
<coffe> Barre,  ipv6?status
<epzil0n> god middag folket :)
<ispookan> realubot: Hur går det för din vikning då?
<segoflic> skulle inte ispookan sluta irca?
<ispookan> segoflic: Hur så?
<segoflic> ispookan: undra bara
<epzil0n> var sparas irssis loggar?
<ispookan> segoflic: Inte inne som förr... Men blir nog att slopa dalnet helt...
<jtac> exit
<ispookan> epzil0n: Är det inte i .irssi i din home mapp?
<epzil0n> det finns en away.log där men inte för resten för jag antar att den loggar allt förvalt?
<segoflic> tror snarare det är något du ska ställa in
<epzil0n> aha i /set är autolog off
<epzil0n> det förklarade ju saken
<epzil0n> vad händer då, jobbar ni eller?
<Barre> coffe: jag jobbar =)... sånt får jag fixa ¨på fritiden vettu....
<coffe> Barre,  ja , men fick ingen respons på de jag sa igår juh
<segoflic> Jag halvligger i soffan och chillar
<epzil0n> segoflic: :)
<Barre> coffe: men jag misstänker att det är något i min radvd som inte är som det skall och något i shorewall
<coffe> Barre, för jag kunde senare pinga dig utan problem
<ispookan> Jag jobbar...
<Barre> coffe: jo... och jag kan pinga från brandväggen och ut..
<coffe> Barre, ok. när du har tid.. skicka din radvd fil  så kan jag kolla den
<Barre> coffe: http://pastebin.com/q3Ep6fQR
<coffe> Barre,  kör du dhcp oxå  ?
<Barre> coffe: jupps, den delar ut så fint så
<coffe> okey . så vad är då radvd problemet ?
<coffe>    AdvOtherConfigFlag on;  anv jag inte
<realubot> ispookan: Inte alls. :)
<realubot> ispookan: FAH ligger nere på min dator sedan några månader.
<realubot> ispookan: Jag orkar inte lyssna på fläktljudet.
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag har alltid angett sökväg till loggarna när jag har ställt in Irssi på att logga.
<realubot> Det har s.a.s. ingått i kommandot som får Irssi att börja logga.
<NeverW8[M]> Haha.. snart, SNART 1k
<NeverW8[M]> 13:47:56 up 989 days,  3:57,  2 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.06, 0.08
<epzil0n> realubot: ok
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok ;)
<epzil0n> vill ha nu! :P http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.460319/vi-packar-upp-nexus-7
<Barre> NeverW8[M]: oj.... vilken gammal kernel du måste köra ;)
<coffe> okey . så vad är då radvd problemet ?  Barre
<Barre> coffe: det vet jag inte, och jag har inte sagt att det är ett radvd problem :). Det kan vara DHCP, routing, 6to4 tunnel, iptables eller bara ren okunskap från min sida. Problemet är att jag inte kan pinga eller surfa via min tunnel =)
<Barre> coffe: jag sa att jag misstänkte radvd eller shorewall...
<epzil0n> Jelly Bean, nom nom för min GT-P7310 alá CM10 :P
<epzil0n> smidigt värre, bara kopiera cwr, gapps och cm10 till sd-kortet och sen boot upp den i recovery mode, dra in cwr, reboot och sen in med resten :))
<coffe> Barre,  skrik då till när vi ska kolla det :)
<epzil0n> mysko, i kubuntu funkar det att skrolla med musen i tmux men inte i ubuntu och då har jag exakt samma config? fail :/
<epzil0n> att det "alltid" ska vara nått och aldrig får man vara riktigt nöjd :D
<coffe> Barre,  men jag tror jag vet vad felet är :)
<Barre> coffe: härligt!
<Barre> coffe: men berätta då ;P
<realubot> "Julian Assanges asylansökan beviljas. Det meddelade Ecuadors utrikesminister Ricardo Patiño från Quito på torsdagen. Huruvida han verkligen kan komma dit återstår att se. Mellan honom och Sydamerika står Londonpolisen."
<coffe> Barre, kolla om dina hostar har default route.
<coffe> tror dom saknar det
<enigma__> goddagens
<Barre> coffe: borde inte radvd annonsera sig själv som default-gw?
<Barre> coffe: jag tror du är på rätt väl (därav att jag misstänkte radvd som del av problemet, för jag trodde det var den skulle göra, alltså annonsera sig som router/default-gw)
<epzil0n> realubot: nice, heja Assange och wikileaks :)
<coffe> Barre,   du ska få vad göra ..
<epzil0n> rebooting device, håller tummarna :P
<epzil0n> nice boot screen, flashigt värre :)
 * epzil0n har flashat sin galaxy tab med cyanogenmod10 
<epzil0n> dåligt av samsung tycker jag, först hette det att ICS skulle komma till sommaren, nu senast att det skulle komma i semptember och nu vette fan så jag fick nog :/
<epzil0n> hehe, pekdator kallas den nu :)
<epzil0n> Linux på pekdator hade varit fett, finns det nått sådant tro?
<coffe> epzil0n,  roota den å kör ubuntu på den då ..
<HeMan> epzil0n: funkar det bra?
<HeMan> epzil0n: funderar på att övertyga kompisen att få flasha hans
<ispookan> Ipad... ;)
<epzil0n> HeMan: jadå, vilken GMT var det här nu igen?
<epzil0n> +1 eller är det 2
<HeMan> +2
<epzil0n> ok :)
<epzil0n> fan vad najs, riktigt snyggt GUI alltså i jelly bean :)
<epzil0n> android 4.1.1 med kernel 2.6.36.4-cyanogenmod+ kalltkaffe@ubuntu-vm #3 :D
<epzil0n> en svensk utvecklare alltså :P
<epzil0n> första appen från playstore = AdFree Android :)
<epzil0n> hatar reklam
<ispookan> epzil0n: Du är inte ensam ;) speciellt på tvn...
<epzil0n> ja sen dom tog bort 15min regels så är det ju totalt hopplöst på vissa kanaler :(
<epzil0n> n*
<ispookan> Mm tror jag kollar max 1 tim per månad på vanlig tv kanaler..
<ispookan> Blir mest bluray och dvd pga all reklam ;)
<HeMan> jag körde mythtv tidigare och det var riktigt bra på att detektera reklam
<HeMan> spolade förbi med en liten indikering bara
<HeMan> men det var bara inspelat material
<epzil0n> hehe handskrift i google, det var nytt även om det inte är speciellt praktisk
<ispookan> Skönt ;)
<ispookan> Nu jobba två tim till :(
<HeMan> den fixade iofs det med timeshift, men då fick man börja se lika mycke efter som den totala mängden reklamtid var
<epzil0n> det slår mig varje gång jag går in på gp.se hemma hos någon annan hur fullständigt nersketad med reklam den sidan är
<epzil0n> HeMan: jaha, det hade ju varit najs och kunna spola förbi all reklam :)
<epzil0n> haha, den nya cyanogenmod gubben ser asförbannad ut :D
<christoffer> epzil0n, länk?
<oliiver> tjena, har en liten php fråga... om man har ett heltal, vad som helst under 1 million, hur echoar man lättast heltalet som t.ex 0,000,025 om heltalet är 25?
<oliiver> hoppas ni förstår
<oliiver> om heltalet t.ex är 140, så 0,000,140
<oliiver> t.ex
<oliiver> någon som vet?
<nighter> Nu är det här ubuntu och inte php men kolla in round() på php.net
<coffe> men det där är padding tror jag .. för att lösa det.. round kanske oxå .
<nighter> Tror jag missförstod han, han skiter i decimalerna utan han ska bara formatera det så där. Då är det bara convertera till en sträng lägga på på det där och konvertera tillbaka eller två decimaler är ingen int så han får nog behålla det som en sträng :p
<nighter> eller inte två decimaler två comma menade jag.
<nighter> sen stavas det komma också.
<nighter> :p
<oliiver> hmpfs, har fortfarande inte löst det... kan inte komma på hur jag ska göra riktigt
<oliiver> :P
<epzil0n> christoffer: till cm gubben?
<christoffer> mmm
<epzil0n> http://www.androidauthority.com/cid-cyanogen-mod-mascot-72310/
<epzil0n> cid heter han :D
<christoffer> Jo, där ser han galen ut =)
<epzil0n> hehe :)
<epzil0n> men grym ROM, pekplattan fick nytt liv med cm10 :)
<epzil0n> hade ju honeycomb innan så uppgraderingen känns som ett enormt lyft
<epzil0n> är inte det lite konstigt att alla typsnitt i ubuntu ser bra ut men i kubuntu så gör det inte det?
<epzil0n> spelar liksom ingen roll vilka jag testar, men det är kanske någon inställning jag missat i kubuntu?
<nighter> oliiver: <? echo str_pad(intval(140), 9, "0,000,", STR_PAD_LEFT); ?>
<nighter> kanske
<oliiver> nighter: verkar inte som det funka riktigt, tack ändå!
<nighter> dårå funkar för mig.
<nighter> 140 skrivs som 0,000,140
<nighter> och är en sträng.
<Sp00kan> Oj, man hoppar upp sakta men säkert i listan.. ;)
<coffe> Barre, ping
<epzil0n> vad dött det var här då
<Barre> coffe: pongelipliong...
<coffe> Barre,  så  hur går det för dig åd ?
<coffe> då
<Sp00kan> epzil0n: Börja vik med dig ;)
<epzil0n> Sp00kan: ? vik
<Sp00kan> epzi: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage Bidra till Ubuntu Sveriges poäng.. :P
<Barre> coffe: det går lite framåt... jag har nu tunneln uppe och shorewall igång. Så jag tappar inte tubbeln (inte än ialla fall) och inga mysko REJECT i fwloggen
<coffe> Barre,  vakna då .. vill ju veta om jag kan boota om å spela ju
<coffe> Barre,  gott
<Barre> coffe: hur ser din default-gw ut? är det brandväggens local-link adress?
<coffe> Barre,  yes
<Barre> coffe: men varför får jag det inte att fungera då? ;)
<Screedo> godkväll
<epzil0n> god afton
<Barre> brb
<epzil0n> hur många ssh anslutningar kan man göra mot ett skal egentligen? nu är två datorer uppkopplade mot samma..
<Markk> Tror inte det finns några begränsningar direkt.
<epzil0n> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key ?
<Markk> Ja.
<Markk> Den kan inte ladda in nyckeln.
<Markk> Det står rätt tydligt.
<epzil0n> vad göra?
<Markk> Vad försöker du göra?
<epzil0n> starta ssh servern
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Har du konfat något?
<epzil0n> kommer inte ihåg vad jag gjort på denna :D
 * epzil0n har för många linux installationer
<Markk> Bra där.
<Markk> Och ändå kan du inte det där?
<Markk> :)
<epzil0n> hehe, har aldrig brytt mig om ssh förrän nu :D
<epzil0n> den stationära har fått linux helt nyligen och nått skal hade jag inte förrän jag skaffade den här vpsen ;)
<epzil0n> mitt pci ljudkort har inte fungerat med linux innan så nu när det gör det så kör jag kubuntu/ubuntu/windows
<epzil0n> och eftersom epcn kör linux så tänkte jag att det kan vara käckt med att lära sig ssh :P
<epzil0n> måste man vara root för att generera nya ncklar eller?
<epzil0n> y*
<phnom> epzil0n: Nä
<epzil0n> ok, connection refused hela tiden :(
<Markk> Var lägger du nyckeln?
<phnom> Har du rätt permissions på nycklarna? De ska vara 600.
<epzil0n> nope 668
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena din stackars jobbare
<Philip5> kenare semesterfiraren
<swecarp> det är så skönt med fint väder och värme på semestern
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/467277_10151003996737997_1127094947_o.jpg
<epzil0n> meh, IP:et i ubuntu är ändrat till 192.168.0.6 då e det väl fan inte konstigt att det inte funkar.. perkele slösat bort massa tid på ingenting :D
<nighter> har helg och var gör jag sätter mig och kodar.
<epzil0n> skadad :P
<epzil0n> jaha android plattan har snott mitt IP :D
 * epzil0n skäller lite på dhcp servern ^^
<nighter> du får köra statica ip eller confa så de delar ut samma ip med hjälp av mac adressen :)
<nighter> s/statica/statiskt/
<nighter> men lätt vara efter klok
<epzil0n> on it i routern redan :P
<epzil0n> precis :D
<epzil0n> men fatta vad jag leta innan jag fatta att det måste vara IP:et :/
<epzil0n> hur släpper man ip adressen i linux?
<epzil0n> va, finns det inte?
<epzil0n> konstigt
<nighter> dhclient -r
<nighter> eller nått sånt.
<nighter> du kan ju också ta ner interfacet också
<nighter> ifconfig eth0 down
<epzil0n> släcker ner interfacet istället
<epzil0n> mm
<Barre> någon med ipv6 som kan kolla en sak åt mig?
<einand> Barre: jag har nästan ipv6
<einand> Barre: eller vad skall jag kolla föresten
<einand> Barre: min server lirar ipv6
<Barre> behöver någon som kan surfa till en webaddress bara =)
<einand> om lynx duger så ge mig länken
<Barre> måste kolla om jag fick till min brandväggsregel rätt så att den släpper igenom http traffik till dmz
<Barre> ahhh nu kommer coffe
<coffe> yes
<epzil0n> mongo router, sicket meck bara för att reservera en IP adress :(
<epzil0n> så äntligen fungerar ssh igen :)
 * nighter bygger scriptkiddie tools.
<einand> nighter: för vad då?
<nighter> vet inte varför men tycker det är skoj ha. Bygger ett program i c som sparar timestamp på filerna när du edterar dem.
<nighter> går göra med touch men då måste du kolla först manuellt vad det är för timestamp och sen sätta
<einand> ok?
<nighter> här är det bara editera filer så slipper man tänka på det.
<nighter> ja du frågade.
<nighter> tänkte bygga en facebook password sniffier och session hijacker med pcap sen när jag är klar.
<nighter> många loggar in med https på facebook då kan du inte sniffa lösenordet. Eller går men vill inte hålla på med MITM attacker osv. Men den hoppar sen över direkt till http när man är inloggad för vissa saker då kan du sno session kakan och logga in på hans konto utan lösenord. Ganska simpelt att skriva ihop något sånt.
<_Trullo> frågan är ju varför
<K350> hepp
<K350> Program att fånga film från DV kamera?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Bananas" SVT1 21:00-22:30. bildmässigt tråkig, men viktig för dej som ännu inte hatar storbolag eller fortfarande tror på rättsväsendet. uppföljare om försöket att stoppa filmen nästa torsdag.
<realubot> nighter: Det låter allvarligt att Facebook hoppar ur https.
<ibm> det är väldigt irriterande att gnu/linux kärnan uppgraderas typ varje vecka man borde inte behöva uppgradera kärnan innan det har gått minst 5 år eller helst kanske upp till 10 år
<ibm> unix kärnan har inte uppgraderats sen system 5 kärnan släpptes ut
<andol> ibm: Vad menar du när du säger unix-kärnan?
<ibm> vem var det som hade lagt in sin dyndns i routern? är du här? vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<realubot> ibm: Tror det var spacebug. Han är spårlöst försvunnen ...
<ibm> andol unix kärnan används fortfarande av t. ex. os distributionen solaris och har inte uppgraderats sen system 5 kärnan släpptes
<realubot> ibm: Vad spelar det för roll om kärnan uppdateras? Inget hindrar ju dig från att boota med en äldre kärna. Äldre kärnor finns ju kvar som alt. i Grub.
<nighter> realubot: mmm det är ett känt problem vissa saker går utanför https så man kan komma över sessions kakan när man sniffar. Finns addon till firefox som hijackar sessions kakan åt dig, du behöver inte göra så mycket. Så inget nytt jag kommit på.
<realubot> nighter: Jag vet att det finns addon som sniffar okrypterade usernam/password från Facebook inloggning. Men jag visste inte att detta fungerade även när folk loggar in över https.
<nighter> ja allså när det går över https får du inte username/password det går inte se men du får sessions kakan du kan lägga in i din webläsare och surfa rätt in i deras konto utan lösenord.
<ibm> realubot snackar ni om ssl säkerhet?
<nighter> säkerhet i facebook typ.
<andol> ibm: Källa?
<ibm> realubot ok
 * andol vill i alla fall minnas att vi uppgraderade kärnorna på de Solaris-burkar de hade där han jobbade sistens.
<ibm> andol wikipedia sök där på operativsystem eller unix
<andol> ibm: Alltså, hela ditt påstående om en unix-kärna är ju orimligt, då unix inte är ett OS per se, utan snarare ett samlingsnamn som får användas utav ett OS, givet att det uppfyller vissa grundkriterier.
<ibm> andol det är både och
<ibm> andol unix är en kärna och typ något man kan betala för också
<ibm> en annan är t. ex. windows nt kärnan
<ibm> att windows inte är stabil är en annan femma men den uppgraderas inte varje vecka om och om
<maxjezy> någon här som har xbox 360?
<maxjezy> jag undrar om man kan använda den trådlösa kontollen till PC
<silverarrow> hej
<silverarrow> noen her?
<David-A> ibm: om man söker på "windows kernel update" så verkar det som deras kärna uppdatera åtminståne flera gånger om året. varför tror du inte att de sker vid precis varje windows-uppdatering? (har svår att hitta changelogs för windows)
<silverarrow> noen som har en gammel ibook?
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å lage en log-raport på hva som går galt med gnome mplayer og gecko, men finner ikke ut hvordan
<ibm> vem var det som hade lagt in sin dyndns i routern? är du här? vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<realubot> nighter: Så du menar att det går att komma åt Facebook-konton även om personen loggar in med https? Om man sniffar trafiken på ett LAN?
<realubot> ibm: Jag sa ju till dig att det var Spacebug.
<realubot> ibm: Snälla sluta spamma kanalen med samma meddelande om och om igen. Det är irriterande. Om personen ser meddelandet så svarar väl personen. Ska du ställa frågan upprepade gånger så får du väl i.a.f. vänta ett 12-24 h mellan gångerna.
<realubot> ibm: Leta själv upp nicket i Ubuntus loggar om du inte tror mig istället för att spamma kanalen med frågan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/
<realubot> ibm: Så här ser #ubuntu-se loggarna ut: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/05/%23ubuntu-se.html
<realubot> ubuntu-se.html alltså.
<realubot> ibm: Du ställde ju exakt samma fråga för mindre än 1 h sedan. Jag gillar inte när du kopierar och klistrar in frågorna om och om igen. Du gör ganska ofta så. Jag tror att fler personer än jag i kanalen stör mig på det. För allas bästa sluta upp med det.
<ibm> vem var det som hade lagt in sin dyndns i routern? är du här? vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> menar du detta
<realubot> ibm: Ja, just det.
<ibm> ok
<realubot> Exakt den frågan har du postat 2 (3) ggr nu. Det räcker med 1 gång/dygn.
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> är detta bättre
<realubot> ibm: Ja, men du behöver inte fråga mer än 1 gång på 12-24 h.
<ibm> var hittar du dessa lagar
<realubot> ibm: Nu har du frågat. Om någon vet och har tid att svara så svarar personen. Och får du inget svar så vill eller kan inte någon svara ...
<realubot> ibm: Här: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/
<realubot> Klicka på en månad, klicka på ett datum, leta upp filen som heter ubuntu-se.html och klicka på den. Du får gå igenom dag för dag tills du hittar rätt meddelande.
<realubot> ibm: Men jag säger till dig att jag är 99% säker på att det var Spacebug.
<David-A> ibm: det står i riktlinjerna som du fick en länk till när du loggade in här, att inte upprepa sig för ofta. (fast det står inte hur länge man ska vänta)
<realubot> Men samma fråga på mindre än 1 h anser jag är för kort tid mellan frågorna.
<realubot> Särskilt eftersom det har inträffat många gånger nu.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vill inte vara taskig men du får nog snarare mindre än mer hjälp om du "spammar" kanalen med samma fråga om och om igen. Det motverkar sitt syfte s.a.s.
<ibm> fast det dåliga med detta är att de flesta inte kollar det som inte längre syns på skärmen
<realubot> ibm: Ett alt. är att ställa frågan i Ubuntu Sveriges forum om du inte får svar här på IRC. Då ser folk frågan även om dom inte är online just när frågan ställs.
<David-A> ibm: tala för dej själv! alla andra scrollar tillbaka till det röda strecket där man slutade läsa sist och ögnar igenom trafiken som varit.
<realubot> ibm: Sant. Men jag tycker ändå du ska låta det gå lite mer tid mellan gångerna. Vänta i.a.f. minst 1 h mellan gångerna.
<realubot> Gärna ännu längre tid. Så upplevs det inte så "spammigt".
<realubot> ibm: Ta inte illa upp. Jag tror du tjänar på det själv också.
<ibm> röda sträcket kommer ibland direkt efter man skriver meddelandet
<ibm> vad är meningen med den
<ibm> är spacebug en kille eller tjej
<realubot> Jag använder Irssi. Där finns inga röda streck.
<ibm> eller var det du som var en tjej
<realubot> ibm: Spelar det någon roll om han/hon är kille/tjej?
<realubot> ibm: Jag är inte tjej nej.
<ibm> ok
<realubot> Jag var det inte sist jag kollade efter i.a.f.
<ibm> nej skillnaden är att det är bra med lite tjejer här inne även om det är ibland ovanligt
<ibm> du kan kolla nu
<realubot> ibm: Det finns några tjejer här men inte många. 1-2% kanske eller något.
<realubot> Som det ser ut i IT-svängen, typ.
<nighter> vi är hen här inne ingen vet om det är en kille eller tjej :)
<realubot> ibm: Jag vågar inte kolla nu. Sist jag kollade så var den så stor.
<ibm> det är bara att kolla där nere under byxan och kalsongen
<ibm> du kanske kan ta rekordet för den största
<David-A> ibm: sluta bry dej om hur vi ser ut nertill. (låtsat att vi alla är tjejer om det får dej att må bättre)
<ibm> är den en meter eller att du blir så rädd för den ha ha ha ha
<ibm> tyvärr det kan jag inte göra
<veryape> jävlar vilken intressant diskussion :)
<ibm> jag är ingen bög
<veryape> jag tror uppriktigt inta att någon bryr sig om din sexuella läggning
<ibm> annars skulle han inte säga så där att låsas går ju inte
<ibm> du kanske kan det ha ha ha ha
<nighter> har ni också helg? Eftersom ni är uppe så sent.
<veryape> <- student
<nighter> coolers
<veryape> kommer nog inte somna än på ett tag, försökte mig på att lyssna på talbok tidigare ikväll och somnade :/
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<nighter> är väl bara regga sig på deras sida?
<ibm> det har jag gjort
<ibm> men jag kan inte skapa något gratis host
<ibm> det ska finnas
<nighter> jo haft sån gratis host
<nighter> då regga jag på mig bara på en sida och fanns det 5 domäner välja på.
<nighter> sen kunde man göra A pekare där.
<realubot> veryape: Vad var det för talbok då?
<ibm> det var någon här inne som hade dyndns på routern och det vill jag också
<realubot> ibm: Jag säger ju till dig att det var Spacebug. :)
<nighter> ja stödjer routern dyndns så.
<nighter> det gör mig
<nighter> kört så också förut.
<veryape> realubot: albert camus - the fall
<ibm> ja ja det sa du tidigare
<nighter> finns ju klient annars till linux också
<nighter> om inte routern stödjer det
<ibm> min router har stöd för dyndns
<nighter> dåså :)
<ibm> men jag hittar inte efter registreringen vart jag kan skapa gratis host
<nighter>  minns inte hur jag gjorde men de va inte så svårt iaf.
<nighter> man regga sig på nån sida sen peka man ut i dyndns inställningarna i routern
<nighter> sen funkade det.
<ibm> har du dyndns
<nighter> har haft.
<ibm> den verkar krångligt
<nighter> för typ nått år sen körde jag så när hade dynamiskt ip
<nighter> nu har jag statiskt ip så då spelar de ju inge roll
<ibm> det finns massor att köpa
<nighter> inte brytt mig därför.
<nighter> jag hade en gratis domän.
<ibm> men någon gratis host hittar jag inte
<nighter> som alltid peka på mitt ip även om fick annat ip då. Ja det som är dyndns :P
<ibm> ja jag behöver sånt
<ibm> jag har dynamisk ip
<realubot> ibm: Jag har testat no-ip och det fungerar hur fint som helst om man bara gör rätt.
<realubot> Spacebug testade också noip2 och det fungerade hur bra som helst på hans system också.
<ibm> jag har gett upp
<ibm> no-ip är ännu krångligare
<ibm> jag behöver bara hitta host dyndns
<ibm> en gratis
<realubot> Gör som du vill, men no-ip fungerar hur bra som helst i Ubuntu, autostart och allt.
<ibm> min router har stöd för dyndns
<realubot> Okej.
<ibm> och det verkar vara bättre också
<ibm> dock för windows är no-ip hur enkelt som helst
<ibm> inte för ubuntu
<realubot> Jag tycker det är ganska enkelt i Ubuntu ocksp.
<realubot> Vi har berättat hur du gör och när vi gör det på våra system så fungerar det.
<ibm> om jag kunde lägga no-ip på routern skulle det vara jätte bra
<ibm> men den stöder dyndns
<realubot> Det är väl bara 4 steg: 1. Ladda ner noip2 källkoden. 2. Kompilera och installera. 3. Konfigurera noip2. 4. Lägg till en rad så att noip2 startar samtidigt som systemet.
<ibm> steg 4 funkar inte
<realubot> ibm: Jo. Om man gör rätt så fungerar det utmärkt.
<ibm> och jag har provat nu i kanske 3 månader sen
<realubot> ibm: Jag har testat att göra EXAKT som i steg-för-steg beskrivningarna jag har gett dig. Det fungerar suveränt.
<maxjezy> ibm, du är efterbliven och borde leka med lego istället
<ibm> har du gjort det också
<ibm> alltså lagt no-ip
<ibm> du kan vara efterbliven
<maxjezy> jag sa bara det alla tänkte, men ingen vågade säga!
<maxjezy> själv har jag ingen åsikt i det hela!
<maxjezy> don't be mad at the messenger
<ibm> det finns folk som knappt kan starta datorn men trots det är de inte efterblivna
<realubot> Don't shoot the postman?
<K350> ibm: Är du unte och härjar igen? :-)
<realubot> K350: Och du!
<realubot> Är också här och raggar brudar eller vad du nu sysslar med. ;)
<K350> realubot: Äh jag chillar bara as usual :-)
<realubot> K350: Hehe.
<ibm> K350 det var länge sen sist
<K350> realubot: Brudar..var var var????
<K350> ibm: Jovars. Hur går det med din ubuntu?
<realubot> K350: ;)
<realubot> K350: Du kom right in time för att hjälpa ibm med dyn.com.
<K350> realubot: Vet du ngt om med vad jag fångar film från DV kameran?
<ibm> K350 är du här för att hjälpa med dyndns eller bara att jävlas med oss ha ha ha ha
<realubot> K350: Va? Vad menar du? Fångar film från DV-kameran?
<realubot> K350: Vad betyder det?
<K350> realubot: stön!
<realubot> K350: Vad försöker du göra?
<K350> ibm: Jag är här för att ragga brudar.
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<maxjezy> K350 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aow6pyRejjA&feature=relmfu har du kollat den?
<K350> realubot: Har en DV kamera. Måste få över filmen til datorn. Är helt grön på sådant.
<ibm> då ska du vara försiktigt för att inte bli någon bög
<K350> maxjezy: Man tackar!!!
<realubot> K350: Det är väl bara att plugga i så dyker den upp?
<realubot> K350: Ser du den i lsusb om du pluggar i den med USB-kabel?
<ibm> är det något dv program du behöver
<K350> realubot: Är det? Filmen ligger ju på ett band.
<K350> ibm: Antagligen
<realubot> K350: Vad är en DV? Jag trodde vi snackade digitalkamera här?
<K350> ibm: Måste föra över filmen som finns på kasetten till datorn.
<realubot> K350: Hur som helst. Du har väl någon slags kontakter? Vad ingår det för kablar? Du kanske inte har USV?
<realubot> *USB
<K350> realubot: Vet inte. Okej, digitalkamera. En video kamera där filmen finns på en liten kasett.
<ibm> det brukar medfölja med dv kameran
<K350> realubot: Det är firewire får jag för mig.
<realubot> K350: Om du har en S-video-utgång så är ju ett alt. att ta det den vägen men det kräver ju en S-video-ingång på grafikkortet. Det är inte så vanligt.
<realubot> K350: Enbart firewire?
<ibm> realubot nu är du efterbliven istället för mig
<K350> realubot: Enbart..hm..det vet jag däremot inte.
<ibm> realubot då omvandlas bilden till analogt
<realubot> K350: Vad heter kameran? Tillverkare och modellnr?
<ibm> K350 det brukar medfölja med dv kameran
<K350> realubot: Fråga inte så svåra frågor. Ingen aning. Har inte kameranhär..jag är helt blåst på sånt här
<realubot> ibm: Men det går att överföra i bra kvalité över S-video har jag för mig.
<ibm> nej knappast
<ibm> inte digitalt i alla fall
<realubot> K350: Steg 1 är väl att kolla tillverkare och modellnummer och kolla specifikationsbladet för att se vilka kablar/portar som finns på kameran ...
<K350> När jag använde windows satte jag bara in firewire kabeln körde ngt program samt startade filmen i kameran och den fångades in av programmet...nöridgt värre..men jag är blåst i ämnet
<ibm> usb och firewire är digitala
<realubot> ibm: Jag har fått rådet att överföra film på det sättet i.a.f.
<realubot> Och att kvalitén ska bli bra men men ...
<K350> realubot: ibm jag tänkte att jag bara behövde ngt program, köra in firewirekablen starta filmen i kameran och speal in..typ..huh?
<realubot> K350: Den stora frågan är nog om Ubuntu känner av kameran ö.h.t.
<ibm> fick du inget skiva med dv kameran
<realubot> Om det finns drivrutiner i Ubuntu till kameran så att Ubuntu hittar den.
<realubot> Har du firewire-port på datorn då?
<K350> realubot: troligen...Kina ska vara ett program läste jag nyss
<K350> ibm: säkert..men det var för 6 år sedan eller så....
<ibm> är det en sony kamera
<ibm> alltså en japansk
<K350> ibm: Kommer inte ihåg
<realubot> K350: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<K350> realubot: h...ska läsa här....
<ibm> var har du kameran
<ibm> är den inte hos dig där
<maxjezy> hans flickvän har den gissar jag, eftersom hon inte vill att materialet av misstag ska hamna online
<K350> ibm: I någon av resväskorna....
<realubot> K350: Kino är ju programmet som rekommenderas där men det kanske fungerar med Shotwell?
<realubot> Eller vad heter det där videoediteringsprogrammet i Ubuntu?
<ibm> som typ adobe premier
<K350> realubot: Ingen aning. Ska dra hem kino och testa med firewire och kameran när jag orkar packa upp den imorgon
<David-A> Kino heter ett. VLC kan också läsa från videoenhet.
<ibm> eller hur
<K350> David-A: ok ok..sak testa med båda imorgon
<realubot> *OpenShot
<K350> ok ska testa imorgon - next topic...brudar?
<realubot> K350: Borta.
<David-A> nu igen...
<realubot> Brudarna alltså.
<ibm> använd bara firewire och usb för digitalt kvalite
<realubot> K350: Vad är du för människa som kör med kassetter?
<K350> realubot: äsch..jaha..vad sak vi snacka om då..dyndns?
<ibm> ingen s video eller scart liknande
<realubot> ibm: Jag har överfört film från en digitalkamera m.h.a. noip2. Det fungerar hur bra som helst. ;)
<K350> realubot: Vad svarar man på det - en indigoperson?
<ibm> men då får du ingen äkta digital kvalite
<K350> ibm: Inte så viktigt..det är bara lite porr anyway.....
<ibm> den är till för analog signal s video
<realubot> ibm: DV -> noip2 -> S-video fungerar utmärkt.
<ibm> är du så snuskigt
<K350> ibm: Självklart.
<ibm> vad fan har noip2 att göra med saken här
<ibm> det är dyndns
<realubot> Det går att konvertera digital signal till analog med noip2 utan att kvalitén försämras.
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<K350> realubot: äh, kör man med dyndns så försvinner alla kläder på personerna i en film
<K350> realubot: ny digital teknologi
<David-A> ibm: du måste vänta några timma innan du skrattar igen :)
<realubot> K350: Jo, men dyn kräver att man först hittar gratiskonto-alternativet på dyn.com.
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<David-A> K350: gör det? funkar det på sportnytt också?
<ibm> K350 vet du
<realubot> David-A: Ja, men bara på torsdagar.
<ibm> K350 hoppas jag
<realubot> Märkligt program.
<K350> realubot: iofs. men det finns en shareware variant som dock kräver att man konfar /etc/hp/dns.logistic så att den samkörs med den noip2 för att få maximal upplösning
<David-A> om det sändes torsdag, eller laddas ner tordag? går det om man ändrar klockan lokalt?
<K350> lol
<ibm> K350 vet du detta
<K350> David-A: Orkade inte vänta på helgen så jag drog fram klockan.
<ibm> K350 eller
<maxjezy> akta er för anti piratbyrån, dom ser allt!
<realubot> K350: Svaret på din fråga är alltså att det går att överföra film från din DV-kamera till datorn men först efter att du har konfigurerat noip2 att fungera med dyn och använder rätt flaggor för att få noip2/ddclient att konvertera video istället för att uppdatera din IP.
<K350> ibm: Nä, ngt jag hört på ett linux sem8narium i Laxå
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> K350 jag menar detta
<ibm> K350 ovanför
<K350> realubot: Nä det kommer inte att fungera. Det måste vara MAC adressen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom väntar väl framförallt på att Europadomstolen ska avgöra ett fall?
<maxjezy> ibm http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+dyndns+hur+man+skapar+den+gratis+versionen+av+host%3F
<realubot> ibm: Om du frågar lite oftare så kanske någon hinner läsa frågan?
<ibm> vad fan vad detta för länk
<realubot> Hehe.
<realubot> ibm: maxjezy retas lite med dig.
<maxjezy> ibm, trodde faktiskt google skulle förstå efterblivna formuleringar bättre
<K350> ibm: http://allways.read.the.url-before-u.read.it/index.php?=somecrap
<ibm> hur gjorde du detta väldigt snyggt
<K350> Seriöst nu. Enerverande att det inte går att köpa Google Nexus från deras hemsida. Den säljs inte i "mitt land" :-p
<ibm> K350 din länk funkar inte
<David-A> ibm: samma 4 gånger på 3 minuter! du har fått svar tidigare. om det var nåt med dem du inte förstod eller inte funka, fråga mer specifikt om det!
<K350> ibm: Läs länken :-)
<maxjezy> kan inte någon OP göra lidandet kort och banna antingen mig eller ibm
<ibm> K350 jag är seriös med dyn dns
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror Dyn har tagit bort gratiskontona, seriöst nu.
<K350> maxjezy: lol
<maxjezy> känns som ibm är källan till hemoröjder
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<ibm> vet någon här inne om dyndns hur man skapar den gratis versionen av host?
<K350> ibm: gratisversion av host?????????
<ibm> ja det finns ju att köpa
<realubot> ibm: "Currently it only provides 14 day trial (no free service anymore) The company also provides a free content filtering service called Internet Guide."
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DynDNS
<K350> ibm: kör med noip istället
<ibm> gratis domän
<maxjezy> ibm, testat denna? http://gfys.org/
<realubot> ibm: http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/
<K350> ibm: ska du ha ett domännamn som pekar på din hemsida? Där du vill köra wordpress?
<K350> ibm: I så fall har jag en superenkel lösning för dig.
<realubot> ibm: Det gäller ju att hitta en som har en linuxklient också: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#Using_a_software_utility_to_perform_Dynamic_DNS_Updates
<ibm> jag vill ha dyndns för att kunna lägga in det direkt i routern
<ibm> gratis
<realubot> ibm: Inadyn ska fungera med no-ip.
<K350> ibm: Varför då?
<realubot> ibm: Inadyn fungerar också med: https://freedns.afraid.org/
<K350> realubot: Det slutar ändå med att fixa "något grafisk att fjärrstyra datorn med"
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-17
<ibm> vänta lite jag hänger inte med
<ibm> vad är alla dessa länkar till
<ibm> länken med fuck you kan ni vara själv den som skrev den
<ibm> vilka är seriösa länkar
<maxjezy> min var seriös iaf
<ibm> vilken var det
<ibm> den är borta
<maxjezy> http://gfys.org/
<ibm> fan det var din eller hur
<ibm> själv fuck you kan du vara
<K350> Bara jag som pysslar med att göra musik i datorn här?
<David-A> har en brorson som gjorde nåt dumt, man sa åt han att så får man inte göra, då gjorde han det igen, skratta och sprang omkring. men inte nu längre, för nu är han sex år.
<Markk> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> Markk :)
<K350> realubot: Kan det här vara något http://www.flixya.com/photo/624193/sexubuntu
<Markk> Efterredigerat.
<David-A> för påklätt, bättre (känsliga varnas) http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Ubuntu-7-04-Well-Done-2.jpg/ och http://cinturondogrelo.blogspot.se/2007/06/logo-de-ubunto-muy-realista.html
<realubot> K350: Jag tror inte att hon hänger i den här kanalen tyvärr ...
<realubot> Försök i #ubuntu
<realubot> K350: Har WP något plugin för dynamisk IP eller vaför är det enkelt med WP?
<K350> realubot: osis. Jag hade tänkt fråga dig efter hennes tfn nummer
 * realubot misstänker att ibm blev ledsen. :(
<Markk> Äsch, han spammade.
<realubot> När jag klistrar in text från urklippshanteraren till Nano med Ctrl+Shift+V så hamnar texten fel i dokumentet. Varför?
<realubot> Texten hamnar inte på raden där markören står.
<realubot> Ctrl+U fungerar inte om texten inte har klipps ut från Nano med Ctrl+K.
<realubot> Kan det vara så att det är Parcellite som spökar?
<K350> realubot: ctrl+V+shift
<realubot> K350: Nej. Det är det som inte fungerar. Texten hamnar inte där markören står utan på någon rad långt ner i dokumentet.
<realubot> K350: Jag misstänker att det är Parcellite som ställer till det för jag har för mig att det här har fungerat förr.
<K350> realubot: Kör du i terminator?
<gecko>  Ännu en svettig dag har tagitsin början. Idag ska jag försöka leta rätt på en databutik
<_Trullo> datorbutik
<_Trullo> databutik kan vara konsum
<gecko> Finns inget konsum i Ankara
<phnom> _Trullo: Han kanske ska köpa just data?
<phnom> Antagligen en dum fråga, men hur byter man namn på flera filer samtidigt i Windows? Finns det något som liknar rename?
<andol> phnom: powershell?
<phnom> andol: pwerwhat?
<phnom> s/pw/pow
<phnom> andol: Kör det som är default i sjuan.
<nighter> bara använda vilket script språk som hellst. bat,vbscript,powershell.
<phnom> Mkay, /me frågar google :)
<phnom> Danke
<andol> phnom: Overkill att boota upp med live-cd, montera windows-filsystemet i en linux-miljö, och skripta därifrån? :-)
<nighter> perl/python funkar ju bra i windows också och vbscript powershell bat är väll inte så dåligt heller så det är väll ganska onödigt. Kan till och med köra bash script om man vill me cygwin.
<coffe> tjena andol
<NeverW8[M]> godmorgon alla
<coffe> morrn
<andol> nighter: Japp, under den korta tid då jag lekte Windows-admin så var det klart behändigtatt kunna lösa problem på ett bekant vis med lite Perlkod :)
<nighter> japp och med hjälp av PAR packer :)
<phnom> Är det någon som råkar äga en sån här: // For Header Manger
<phnom> hfmHeader = new HorizontalFieldManager(USE_ALL_WIDTH | USE_ALL_HEIGHT) {
<phnom> protected void sublayout(int maxWidth, int maxHeight) {
<phnom> super.sublayout(Display.getWidth(), 60);
<phnom> };
<phnom> };
<phnom> / For SalesText Manger
<phnom> salesTaxHfm = new HorizontalFieldManager(USE_ALL_WIDTH | USE_ALL_HEIGHT) {
<phnom> protected void sublayout(int maxWidth, int maxHeight) {
<phnom> super.sublayout(Display.getWidth(), 20);
<phnom> setExtent(Display.getWidth(), 20);
<phnom> };
<phnom> };
<phnom> / For Total Text Manger
<phnom> totalHfm = new HorizontalFieldManager(USE_ALL_WIDTH | USE_ALL_HEIGHT) {
<phnom> protected void sublayout(int maxWidth, int maxHeight) {
<phnom> super.sublayout(Display.getWidth(), 30);
<phnom> setExtent(Display.getWidth(), 30);
<phnom> };
<phnom> };
<phnom> / Checkout Button Manger
<phnom> checkOutButtonHfm = new HorizontalFieldManager(USE_ALL_WIDTH
<phnom> | USE_ALL_HEIGHT) {
<phnom> protected void sublayout(int maxWidth, int maxHeight) {
<phnom> super.sublayout(Display.getWidth(), 40);
<phnom> setExtent(Display.getWidth(), 20);
<phnom> setExtent(Display.getWidth(), 40);
<phnom> };
<phnom> };
<phnom> / For all middle all data show into this manger
<phnom> mainManager = new VerticalFieldManager(USE_ALL_HEIGHT | VERTICAL_SCROLL) {
<phnom> protected void sublayout(int maxWidth, int maxHeight) {
<phnom> super.sublayout(
<phnom> Display.getWidth(),
<phnom> Display.getHeight()
<phnom> - (hfmHeader.getHeight()
<phnom> + FieldManager.getHeight()
<phnom> + salesTaxHfm.getHeight()
<phnom> + totalHfm.getHeight() + 40 + 50 + Constants.bottombarHeight - 44));
<phnom> Crap, sorry
<phnom> :(
<phnom> Är det någon som råkar äga en sån här: http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?r=pl&T2=TF700T-1I078A och har några åsikter om den, var det jag skulle säga.
 * phnom går och skäms i ett hörn.
<whomee> phnom: min svåger äger en sådan, och han är grymt nöjd.
<NeverW8[M]> phnom: Jag är en sådan
<NeverW8[M]> äger en sådan*
<NeverW8[M]> morgon stavning ftw
 * NeverW8[M] tar sin kopp kaffe och sin macka och fortsätter jobba..
<phnom> NeverW8[M]: Är den värd priset?
<NeverW8[M]> phnom: Det går att köpa utan tagentbordet, men om man ska ha den så måste man ha hela sättet
<NeverW8[M]> Den är grym!
<NeverW8[M]> Du kan koppla mus och du har ju tagentbord
<NeverW8[M]> så den är awesome
<NeverW8[M]> Du kan koppla upp den mot tv:n också
<NeverW8[M]> och plugga in usb minnen och sd kort
<NeverW8[M]> Det finns inget att gemföra med. den är bäst
<NeverW8[M]> IMO :)
<maxkissie> pratar ni om den nya windows paddan?
<epzil0n> nope Android platta
<epzil0n> tycker det är lite mycket pengar för den och så gillar jag inte 10' hade en ett tag och gjorde mig av med den illa kvickt, tung och otymplig.. tacka vet jag 8,9' perfekt :P
<nighter> är apples ipad skräp om man jämför med de andra?
<NeverW8[M]> ja nighter
<NeverW8[M]> Men transformern är som en laptop typ
<nighter> oki
<epzil0n> nighter: så kan man väl inte säga, men jag tycker alla crapples produkter är överprissatta så jag är inte positiv till något när det gäller dom
<epzil0n> fick ett sms precis, polaren vill köpa min 8.9' samsung galaxy tab för 1500 vilket är helt ok.. beslutsångest :/
 * epzil0n vill ha en Nexus 7 och lägga 1000:- i mellanskillnad känns helt rätt :P
<epzil0n> läser ändå mest böcker och surfar på den så 1.9' kanske inte spelar större roll, däremot är hårdvaran grym i Nexus 7 och priset är väldigt bra
<NeverW8[M]> Jag vill ha N7:an
<nighter> blir väl så när de är de enda som tillverkar hårdvaran för deras produkter, eller allså de kör samma hårdvara från samma leverantör, blir de dyrare när det inte är nån konkurans.
<nighter> fast har väll andra fördelar istället kanske.
<epzil0n> jo jag vet, var faktiskt Apple fan i början av 90-talet och hade jävligt svårt för att gå över till windows vilket krävdes i.o.m utbildningen, men jag gillar inte utvecklingen sen Jobs kom tillbaka till apple
<nighter> :)
<epzil0n> någon som testat NmapSi4 v 0.3.2 - Easy Gui version of Nmap?
<epzil0n> verkar najs :)
<nighter> kör bara vanliga nmap utan gui.
<nighter> nmap är ju standard tool, måste have :)
<epzil0n> jo det har jag med men man vill ju kolla in nyheter :P
<epzil0n> jepp :)
<epzil0n> ser ju bra ut http://tools.thehackernews.com/2012/08/nmapsi4-v-032-easy-gui-version-of-nmap.html
<epzil0n> fanns i ubuntu repos oxo ;)
<nighter> som console skadad man är palla med GUI.
<epzil0n> hehe
<nighter> känns ju mer hacker att portscanna i promtepn :P
<epzil0n> klart :D
<epzil0n> den installerade user-mode, full-mode och logr :)
<nighter> coolaste portscannen som man aldrig använder i nmap är ju idle scan.
<nighter> du portscannar en maskin utan att skicka ett enda paket till den du scannar snacka som stealth.
<epzil0n> :))
<epzil0n> meh, går ju inte starta den
<maxkissie> tycker fortfarande samsung har den hetaste paddan
<nighter> idle scan om jag minns rätt använder du en tredje host som är i idle då. Sen skickar du paket till den med fake adress så den kontaktar den hosten du ska portscanna sen beroende på sequence numrena hosten svarar på kan du avgöra om portarna är öppna på den datorn du är intresserad av då.
<nighter> advanced shit :p
<maxkissie> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010620214/samsung-series-7-slate-ci5-1-60-4gb-64-ssd-11-6-w7p/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxkissie> köp till mig
<epzil0n> maxkissie: inte fel du om man nu är nersketad med stålar så
<epzil0n> NmapSi4 funkar bra i user-mode men vill inte starta i full
<epzil0n> massa knappar och pilla på :D
<epzil0n> fast den rapporterar ju lite fel, påstår att port 888 är för Apache SSL-only mode httpd när det i själva verket är en alternativ https port som jag öppnat i NAS:en
<epzil0n> port 2049 och 8200/tcp vet den däremot inte vad det är och det har jag inte sett innan?
<epzil0n> vad är rpcbind för tjänst då?
<epzil0n> nice log reader i NmapSi4 :)
<coffe> Barre,  trött idag ?
<nighter> rpcbind är väl samma som portmap.
<gecko> Götapetter. Jag smäller snart av pga den otroliga värmen.
<gecko> Kanske bäst att tillägga att jag är 3,5 timmar norr om Ankara :)
<gecko> Iaf så funkar mina IP-cams utmärkt att se även här
<swecarp> gecko:  har du hittat någon butik
<gecko> swecarp< Nä jag blev tvungen att ge upp. Mina ben orkade inte gå mer
<swecarp> ok när kommer du tillbaka till swedala
<gecko> swecarp<  jadu. Om jag det visste. Om 1-2 veckor skulle jag tro
<swecarp> ok
<gecko> Men jag vill helst hem NU
<swecarp> ta det lugnt sitt i skuggan med skjortan på
<swecarp> hehe
<gecko> swecarp< Jag har inget annat val än att ha skjortan på om jag vill behålla livhanken :)
<gecko> Men jag var iaf klok nog att ta av mig korset runt halsen
<swecarp> jag får vänta då tills du är hemma skulle kolla en sak med dig behöver skaffa lite små grejer och vill kolla med dig
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. Vi får vänta lite
<swecarp> japp jag har ingen bråska
<gecko> Blå färska druvor och pilsner funkar väldigt bra i harmoni :)
<swecarp> jummy kall pilsner i solen är aldrig fel
<gecko> swecarp< Jag har gömt mig för solen. Det är stekhett
<swecarp> ok nu ska jag åka hem till mamma
<gecko> swecarp< Ha de
<realubot> God morgon.
<gecko> Väldigt vad du är morgonpigg :D
<coffe> om jag vill pipa något in i en fil som kräver sudo.. bästa lösningen på det ?
<phnom> tee
<coffe> google är bra :)
<realubot> gecko: Den orfrivillige turisten är tillbaka ser jag. :)
<realubot> gecko: ;)
<realubot> http://goteborgs-tjej-pa-nattbuss-753.tumblr.com/
<realubot> Det är så man gör ...
<realubot> Med en hemsida får man brudarna på fall.
<t^> eller lite jailtime
<t^> ;)
<realubot> Jag är lite nyfiken på en Tor-brygga d.v.s. en mellannod. Jag vill inte sätta upp en ingångsnod eller utgångsnod för jag vill inte att min IP ska se ut som mottagare/avsändare. Jag tycker rättsläget verkar för osäkert när det kommer till om man är ansvarig eller inte för tafiken på noden. Dock så borde väl en mellannod aldrig synas för avsändaren/mottagaren?
<realubot> Frågan är då om Tor-nätverket är i behov av mellannoder eller om behovet av just bryggor är "100%"?
<realubot> Stämmer mitt resonemang om att bryggornas IP inte syns i trafiken för avsändare/mottagare?
<ispookan> Du bör väl hålla dig ifrån tor?
<realubot> ispookan: Varför då?
<ispookan> Tor = att andra använder ditt ip när de gör olagliga saker på nätet? Eller har jag fattat det fel?
<realubot> ispookan: Tor är ju till för att anonymisera datorkommunikation. Det går ju att använda i olagliga OCH lagliga syften.
<realubot> ispookan: Det ligger ju i anonymieringens natur att det inte går att avgöra om kommunikaionen är "laglig" eller "olaglig".
<realubot> Jag tycker att Tor är ett väldigt viktigt projekt i dessa övervakningstider.
<ispookan> Dock så blir man inte så anonym med det..
<realubot> ispookan: Motivera!
<t^> max wifi
<t^> vpn
<realubot> Varför blir man inte så anonym med Tor?
<t^> tor
<t^> då kan du surfa in på aftonbladet och känna dig lugn
<t^> ;)
<ispookan> En bekant användet det och jag kunde kolla upp hans ip via nätet...
<realubot> t^: max wifi? Vad är det för något?
<ispookan> Men varför vara anonym?
<realubot> ispookan: Jag har inget behov av det men det finns andra personer i välrden som har det.
<realubot> Och av principiella skäl tycker jag att vi ska vara det också.
<realubot> Min datatrafik är min och inte någon annans. Jag ÄGER min datatrafik.
<ispookan> realubot: Ok men kolla upp innan så du inte åker dit för något som du ej har gjort..
<ispookan> Du hyr din datatrafik... ;)
<maxkissie> de som är läskigt med tor osv, är att de som sysslar med barnporr osv använder det
<realubot> ispookan: Det är ju det jag försöker göra och det är därför jag är nyfiken på mellannodernas roll i Tor-nätverket.
<realubot> Jag är inte redo för att använda min IP som utgångsnod (eller ingångsnod) men kanske som mellannod.
<maxkissie> terrornätverk osv
<maxkissie> kul att stödja sånt skit?
<ispookan> maxkissie: Mm, tyvärr...
<maxkissie> de skapas för goda syften ofta, men blir direkt smutsigare än carl bilt
<ispookan> Men nu jobba igen, men var kul att tjata lite realubot ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Jobbar på du. :)
<realubot> *Jobba
<t^> wifi på max hamburgarresturang :D
<t^> bara beefa på med antenner så får man räckvidd hehe
<realubot> t^: Ja, ja.
<t^> http://www.labelitaly.biz/en/parabol-antennas/73-tdx2400-grid-parabolic-antennas-150cm-24-ghz.html mumms
<blippe> maxkissie misstänkliggörandet är alltid det viktigaste motståndsmedlet!
<M3th4n0l> Är det nån som vet hur man ställer in default gateway på en Dlink Dir 655 ?
<M3th4n0l> det är nämligen så att jag byggt en egen router via untangle disten
<M3th4n0l> och jag har tilldelat 1 nätverkskort samt 1 helt subnät där, 192.168.2.0/24 att va mitt wireless net
<M3th4n0l> nu till frågan
<M3th4n0l> nicet där kör 192.168.2.1 Dlinken har 2.2 dvs dem kan kommunicera me varann.
<M3th4n0l> Dlinken kör även en DHCP server mellan rangen 192.168.2.10 - 2.110
<M3th4n0l> problemet som uppstår är när jag ansluter me tex min laptop så får jag en lokal ip allting är fine, tills jag ska börja pinga.. och märker att fuck min default gateway eller ja route -n pekar mot 2.2
<M3th4n0l> den ska ju peka mot 2.1 därför det är Nicen på min untangle
<M3th4n0l> är de nån som vet hur jag kan åtgärda det ? i nuläget måste jag ställa in statisk ip på klienterna manuellt vilket förvisso går men skulle va skönt att få det per automatik.
<M3th4n0l> Ethernet kabeln mellan untangle mot Dlinken går btw på en av dlinkens Lan portar. inte WAN porten FYI
<coffe> M3th4n0l,  så du har inet-dinRouter-TrådlösaRoutern ?
<M3th4n0l> coffe, exakt
<M3th4n0l> Inet > Red Interface på untangle > DMZ nic (omgjord till Wireless net)
<coffe> M3th4n0l,  jag hade stängt av dhcp i dlink. så wifi klienter frå dhcp av din main dhcp server
<M3th4n0l> har ett annat Nic som motsvarar Green trådat, den är lungt
<M3th4n0l> coffe, kan man köra olika DHCP servrar på de olika subnäten då ?
<M3th4n0l> ponera att green har 192.168.1.1/ 24 wireless kör 2.1/24 och DMZ 3.1/24
<coffe> ja de kan man göra
<M3th4n0l> kan man köra 3 dhcp servrar på de olika 3 interfacen ?
<coffe> ja
<M3th4n0l> härligt
<coffe> eller du kan ha 1 server med olika leases på olia nät
<M3th4n0l> olika leases ?
<M3th4n0l> mpste göra ngt sånt här tror jag
<M3th4n0l> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r23049404-Help-Me-How-to-setup-D-Link-DIR-655-as-an-Access-Point
<M3th4n0l> ngt sånt måste de bli
<M3th4n0l> vet att utnangle använder dnsmasq för att dela ut DHCP addresser
<M3th4n0l> sen följa denna typ http://forums.untangle.com/networking/4818-dhcp-dmz.html
<Thycis> hej
<Thycis> jag har problem med att få igång bank id.  Följer denna guide http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal
<Thycis> Det är nu installerat. Det dyker dock inte upp under "Övrigt" och det startar inte med firefox
<coffe> Thycis,  du kör inte 64bitars ?
<M3th4n0l> Thycis, skriv i din terminal uname -a står det X86_64 eller i386 ?
<Thycis> jo jag kör 64 bitars tyvärr
<coffe> denstödjer det inte
<M3th4n0l> too bad
<M3th4n0l> blir att slänga upp en virtualbox för din del
<M3th4n0l> alt om du har en annan burk göra det på den.
<Thycis> det funkar nu..
<Thycis> följde bara guiden står instruktioner längst ner för 64 bit. Fick iaf upp programmet via test.bankid.com :)
<coffe> fribid ska fungera i 64a
<Barre> coffe: närå... mycket jobb bara.. det blir jag lite sleten av
<coffe> Barre,  allt funkar nu eller ?
<NeverW8[M]> Trevlig helg alla! Nu går jag hem :) Ses på måndag!!
<coffe> GLHF
<Barre> NeverW8[M]: detsamma
<Barre> coffe: nej... om allt hade fungerat så hade jag rivit ner allt och börjat om.. .IT är som Lego, sjukt roligt att bygga med... "not so fun" när det fungerar ;)
<Barre> coffe: nästa grej på listan är dnsr på ipv6
<gecko> Inget är som väntans tider.
<coffe> Barre, dnsr ?
<coffe> Defence Nuclear Safety Regulator (UK). DNSR, Directorate of Nuclear Substance Regulation (Canada).
<Barre> coffe: reversed dns
<coffe> ahh okey . de trodde jag du hade från början :)
<Barre> coffe: några tips var jag skall börja?
<coffe> ja sixxs hemsida där kan du skriva in vart den ska skicka det.
<coffe> Barre,  på subnätets inställningar kan du tala om vilken rdns server den ska anv.
<Barre> topp
<realubot> Snaran dras åt: "Under årets första sju månader har teknikföretagen i Sverige varslat över 6 350 personer om uppsägning. Det kan jämföras med hela fjolåret då totalt 6 500 varsel kom in. Chefekonom Anders Rune tror dessutom att läget kommer att förvärras under hösten."
<realubot> Det gäller att ni sköter er nu om ni inte ska åka ut ...
<Markk> wat
<einand> realubot: http://3gdev.com/gallery/cat/edit2/20120817-175615-3.jpg
<_Trullo> nice
<maxkissie> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxkissie> wb Philip5
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjena!
<maxjezy> Philip5, hejryy!
 * maxjezy vifftar på händerna
<Philip5> tjena
<maxjezy> Philip5 såg du min nya tracking video?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEkK8QP2PVo&feature=results_video
<maxjezy> fick till denna väldigt stabil, hoppar inte runt alls
<Philip5> hehe, ser nästan mer ut som de svävar i rymden
<maxjezy> jag hade ingen tanke bakom, ville mer få till en bra track
<maxjezy> ritade på markeringar så ja fick stabila trackinpunkter
<Philip5> ser det
<Philip5> har george lucas ringt än? ;)
<maxjezy> routern blev sexig med
<maxjezy> nee
<maxjezy> eller, jag hade ett missat samtal
<maxjezy> men ja vet inte vem de var
<Philip5> kanske gört på måndag
<maxjezy> får hoppas på det
<maxjezy> skulle behöva jobba  för någon respekterad
<maxjezy> ser bra ut på cv
<maxjezy> bbl
<Al_Bundy> Good evning gentlemens!'
<Al_Bundy> Jag har lite grafik problem med Ubbuntu 12.04. När Ubuntu har varit gång så stängs skärmen av och hela systemet blir likosm off. Tangentbordet och musen fungerar inte. Inget liksom fungerar. I Debian så står det med en walloftext "drm: Ati Radeon..." osv. Då undrar jag vart man kan hitta error log någostans när det gäller grafiken?
<einand> Philip5: http://3gdev.com/gallery/cat/edit2/20120817-175625.jpg
<Sp00kan> Jävlar vilken upplösning!
<silverarrow> noen som kan lage pakker her, eller håndtere dem?
<Markk> Hur har paketet gått sönder?
<silverarrow> ja, forpakningen er revet og båndet mangler
<Markk> hm
<Markk> LÃ¥ter ikkje som ett deb-paket?
<Markk> Snackar vi om ett fysiskt paket?
<silverarrow> ja, et deb packet, jeg får hjelp i ubuntu packaging også,
<Markk> ah
<silverarrow> fra ingen til mange responderer
<silverarrow> beklager
<Markk> Det är lugnt :)
<Markk> Jag tror att folket i #ubuntu-packaging kan svara bättre på det där i sådana fall. :)
<dataviruset> någon här som har erfarenhet av att i en VMware-miljö köra ZFS på en virtuell maskin (med typ Solaris-plattform) och dela ut via iSCSI/NFS till samma fysiska burk och där lägga andra virtuella maskiner? Funderar lite på vilket specifikt OS jag ska välja för Solaris-varianten, någon som kan peka på något? :)
<K350> netbsd om du nu gillar just unix
<dataviruset> K350: okej, är det lätt att konfa såna där utdelningar? vad tror du förresten om FreeNAS?
<ispookan> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<K350> Sp00kan: zzz eh..jo..vaken
<David-A> jovars
<K350> Hm ett gäng VST pluggar för bara $ 99 styck. Fast ett par tre, fyra fem stycken blir ju lite dyrt...suck
<ispookan> Hehe vad hittar ni på då?
<dataviruset> Jag installerar VMware vSphere 5.0 för tredje gången idag, har vridit och vänt på saker nu ett par gånger. Att man ska vara så petnoga :)
<ispookan> Sorry blev dissad...
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-18
<UkuleleSolen> Hallå i stugan! Nån vaken? :)
<dataviruset> japp, men inte länge till :)
<UkuleleSolen> Här som alltid brukar vara aktivitet
<dataviruset> sova är öve...underskattat!
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jobbar man natt, så gör man
 * realubot är lika packad som ett linuxpaket.
<realubot> Vad gör ni?
<dataviruset> konfigurerar FreeNAS på min nya VMware-maskin! Själv? :)
<realubot> dataviruset: Jag ligger och vilar mig. :)
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<gecko> Det verkar som att det Turkiska nätet inte tillåter uppladdning av bilder hur som helst. Helt omöjligt
<Screedo> god morgon
<Screedo> sitter och funderar på om man skall ta steget över och installera linux på min dator och inte bara på servrarna.
<coffe> morrrrn
<phnom> Morrn
<coffe> Barre,  pinget
<Barre> deekeff: snyggt.... gillar speciellt att jag fastnade på screenshot.. det ger bilden en lite djupare ton... ;P
<deekeff> Barre: javisst gör det :)
<enigma> goderafton
<enigma> vad händer här ikväll ?
<Barre> inte mycket.. själv då? Waaaazzz uuuup?
<enigma> händer inte ett dugg här, bara slösurfa o kolla tv somm gäller
<Barre> slösurfa... var inte det en internet-fluga ;)
<enigma> hehe
<Barre> gör samma sak... ramlade över en ENORMT effektiv (ur ett visuellt perspektiv) sparsmakad hemsida http://www.telemik.se/
<Barre> wb deekeff
<enigma> hehe den va visst sparsmakad =)
<deekeff> vpn-tunneln hade gått ut nu
<deekeff> tack o lov. jag kände mig inte bekväm med den
<deekeff> :)
<enigma>     cp -R /usr/share/themes/theme_name ~/.themes
<enigma> oops
<Barre> paste fail
<enigma> :P
<deekeff> cp -r funkar oxå. :)
<enigma> =)
 * Barre föredrar också stort R
<Barre> -R är posix, -r ät inte portablet ;P
<Barre> s/ät/är/
<deekeff> -R, -r, --recursive copy directories recursively
<deekeff> Barre: portabelt ? till vad? :)
<Barre> deekeff: BSD tillexempelt..
<deekeff> ja du menar så.
<Barre> mm
<deekeff> jag har för mig att jag alltid använde litet r i freebsd, och openbsd..
<Barre> deekeff: http://www.unix.com/man-page/FreeBSD/1/cp/
<Barre> ;)
<deekeff> men BSD som i unix unix har jag ju aldrig använd.
<deekeff> -d +t
<deekeff> där ser man
 * Barre är snabbare än blixten
<deekeff> farten.
<deekeff> :D
<Barre> haha..
 * Barre is faster then a fart
<enigma> hehehe
<deekeff> jag har gjort det igen, min hem katalog är kaos igen.
<phibxr> deekeff, länka din hemkatalog till /dev/random, så får den ungefär samma innehåll som min har.
<deekeff> phibxr: haha
<deekeff> ls -la|wc -l
<deekeff> jag rensade i förrgår, 326
<deekeff> kunde ha varit värre. men segt när jag slitit i flera timmar med att sortera.
<deekeff> nähäpp kaffi cigg.
<deekeff> tjo
<realubot> "200 personer rök ihop i ett stort slagsmål när två släkter gjorde upp i Oxie centrum utanför Malmö."
<realubot> 200 personer. Jag får gå flera generationer bakåt för att hitta så många släktingar.
<Sp00kan> Ah massa Babbas...
<Sp00kan> Nä vet ni vad flickor, nu ska jag slänga mig i sängen, vi ses alla.
<David-A> enkät: för 39 år sedan fanns länsbokstäver på bilar (t.ex AB=stockholm, O=göteborg). frågan är INTE om du känner till några länsbokstäver, utan om du tror de flesta kommer att ha glömt riktnummer om 39 år? (t.ex att 08=stockholm och 031=göteborg)
<realubot> David-A: Jag tror inte att folk glömmer 031 men 08 lär nog falla ur minnet ganska snart.
<realubot> ispookan: SÃ¥ du fegar ut?
<ispookan> realubot: Va?
<realubot> ispookan: Ja, är det inte du som är Sp00kan?
<realubot> Du skulle ju krypa till sängen.
<ispookan> realubot: Mjo men måste ju kolla till dig så du köter dig ;)
<K350> realubot: Räcker det inte med att komma ihåg 071? lol
<realubot> ispookan: Hehe
<realubot> K350: Jo, kanske det.
<David-A> det finns länsdomäner (*.ab.se = stockholm, *.o.se = göteborg) så de kanske kommer leva längre än riktnummer i alla fall. om de används till nåt.
<realubot> "För att förstå hur rund solen verkligen är jämför forskarna med en badboll som är så rund att det bara skulle skilja mindre än ett hårstrå mellan den bredaste och den smalaste diametern, skriver Institutet för astronomi vid universitetet i Hawaii i ett pressmeddelande."
<realubot> Det trodde ni inte va?
<realubot> deekeff: *.o.se låter ju inte så troligt va? Ett domännamn måste väl bestå av minst 3 bokstäver?
<realubot> deekeff: Äsch. Fel person. Sorry.
<einand> realubot: http://www.svtplay.se/video/235403/blinda-fotografer
<einand> realubot: nej
<einand> realubot: x.org är tex bara ett tecken
<realubot> Nu är det bevisat. Kiropraktik fungerar: http://www.aftonbladet.se/halsa/article15278274.ab
<realubot> einand: Jaha. :S
<realubot> Är det svenska domänadresser som måste bestå av minst tre tecken då? Eller inte det heller?
<realubot> .se
<ispookan> realubot: Nu blev det natt natt.. ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-19
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<einand> pp.se finns ju
<realubot> einand: Okej. Jag ger mig.
 * einand fotta en riktigt hemsk bild precis
<UkuleleSolen> Titta, det finns lite liv här inne :)
<UkuleleSolen> Ja ja, med betoning på "lite"
<einand> UkuleleSolen: japp
<UkuleleSolen> Förr tillbaka tycker jag det var liv här hela nätterna
<einand> another one of my famus spider pictures http://3gdev.com/gallery/spider/20120819-030925.jpg
<UkuleleSolen> sweet
<einand> börjar likna nått iaf
<UkuleleSolen> Jag tycker också om att fotografera. Speciellt närbilder på naturmotiv
<einand> spindlar gillar jag
<UkuleleSolen> Löv tycker jag om :)
<gecko> Här är dom tokiga. Gapa ut böner via jättehögtalare klockan 6 på morgonen :(
<gecko> Mao så har dom nu hållit på i 50 minuter
<phnom> Morrn
<Screedo> god morgon
<Sp00kan> God morgon flickor! :P
<Sp00kan> Oj oj, hoppat upp en plats på listan ;)
<Sp00kan> Vad ska man göra idag då?
<nighter> gymma
<Sp00kan> nighter: Nu var du ju rolig, jag är en pizza ätande nerd… :P
<nighter> aldrig för sent att bli en Arnold Schwarzenegger.
<nighter> you gona be terminated ...
<Sp00kan> Haha! ;)
<gecko> En vanlig router verkar dom inte veta vad det är här. Jag har bara hittat för ADSL
<Sp00kan> Var är "här"?
<gecko> Turkiet
<nighter> och du sitter vid datorn? :p
<gecko> NÃ¥got fel med det?
<nighter> alla är vi olika, kanske inte det första jag skulle gjort om jag är utomlands.
<gecko> Jag är inte här för en solsemester
<nighter> jobba?
<gecko> Det kan man påstå. Fast inget avlönat arbete
<nighter> tänk om min chef lät mig jobba utomlands, va nice. Det är helt okej om man inte dyker upp på kontoret på 5 månader sitter hemma och jobba men är det från ett annat land då är det någon helt annat.
<nighter> :p
<gecko> Sitter i en muslimsk högreligös håla som heter Yozgat.
<gecko> Med ett urdåligt nät :(
<epzil0n> turkiet alltså
<nighter> chars i like to remove looks like this �@��+��J�6��ؘG�9��d��B�I�
<nighter> fel chan.
<christoffer> Träffad en person i USA för någon vecka sedan som förut jobbade i New York...frågade om han fick jobba hemifrån...när han fick okej att jobba hemifrån så flyttade han till Hawaii istället ...för att kunna surfa på eftermiddagarna :)
<christoffer> det kallar jag jobba hemifrån
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> *från USA
<Screedo> goddag
<Markk> Guten tag.
<Markk> Alles gut?
<Screedo> alltid, själv?
<Philip5> vem/vad är alltid själv?
<Barre> tjenis
<Markk> Screedo: Jodå, det är bra, är fortfarande lite förkyld och har ont i huvudet, men annars är det bra. :)
<Barre> har lite problem med munin och en switch via snmp... någon som är haj på detta som kan tala om för mig var jag skitit i det blå skåpet?
<Philip5> Barre: det är ju vi som ser dig som haj på det ju, fast du har säkert skitit lite över allt och inte bara i det blå skåpet ;)
<Markk> :D
<Barre> hehe...
<Markk> Förhoppningsvis så har hen gjort det i en tunna åtminstone. :/
<Philip5> Markk: Barre är ingen hen, han är en gubbkärring...
<Markk> Ah!
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Barre: Hur går det med guiden till mailservern? :)
<Barre> Screedo: :$    nästan klar... men det har inte hänt mycket på den sen sist vi snattrade med varandra :/
<Philip5> Barre: vad kör du för mailserver?
<Screedo> hehe, lugnt, men snart så förhoppnignsvis så är det min tur, om jag reder ut det, har tagit steg 2 nu, instalelrar solusOS på min andra server och sätter upp virtuella maskiner på den som skall ersätta allt det jag har.
<Barre> Philip5: dovecot/postfix med MySQL backend, virtual users, virtual domains, amavis-ng, clamav, spamassassin och maia mailguard
<Philip5> låter lagom
<Barre> Philip5: och en roundcube som web-mail.. (plus lite annat smött och gött i amavis, som razor, etc...)
<Philip5> men eget hopkok och inget paket servat och klart för att köra in?
<Philip5> madbear: hur gick det igår? du var inte en av dem som fick hjärtstopp?
<Barre> Philip5: eget hopkok... roligare så (även om det är ett jävla jobb) samt att jag får det precis som jag vill utan kompromisser (eller... njea... en del kompromisser är det p.g.a. att jag saknar kompetens på vissa saker =))
<Markk> Roundcube är en bra webmail, men det är irriterande att man inte verkar kunna spara inloggningsuppgifter. Det kanske är en inställning på serversidan.
<Philip5> hehe, jo men att börja med davecot och postfix är ju en trevlig start
<Barre> Markk: tror du kan ändra det i din template/skin genom att sätta i filen skins/default/templates/login.html <roundcube:object name="loginform" form="form" autocomplete="on" />
<Markk> ah!
<Barre> autocomplete är off per default... låte mig testa
<Markk> Får meddela serverägaren det. :)
<Markk> Tack!
<Barre> Markk: det var gammal info jag hade sparat.. hittar inte det i den filen... låt mig trippelkolla och återkomma =)
<Markk> Okidoki :)
<realubot> God morgon.
<Barre> Markk: jupps, det fungerade. bara att lägga till autocomplete="on" så kommer browsern fråga om du vill spara "login credentials".
<Markk> Nice, ska framföra det. :)
<realubot> IDG: "Ny malware kan radera hela datorn"
<realubot> Det låter allvarligt. Viruset tar bort hårdvaran. Hela datorn försvinner.
<Barre> nå... vad gör jag för vel med munin / snmp och min switch?? ;)  i syslog får jag detta Can't exec "/etc/munin/plugins/snmp_sw1.rre.nu_if_21": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Munin/Node/Service.pm line 215, <STDIN> line 41.
<christoffer> Barre anropas den från någon annan användare som inte kan läsa i /etc/munin?
<Barre> christoffer: nope, den körs via usr munin som har läsrättigheter i munin.. kanske skall testa (bara för att felsöka) låta scriptet köras med usr root...
<Barre> nope... same shit..
<Sp00kan> realubot: LOOL ;)
<christoffer> Barre saknas någon parameter då?
<christoffer> det står ju <STDIN> line 41
<christoffer> borde inte det vara någon variabel där kanske?
<christoffer> Barre hittade ett tyskt forum...debian baserad installation.
<christoffer> verkar ändra någon shebang någonstans
<christoffer> http://serversupportforum.de/forum/monitoring/47161-munin-memory-error-2.html
<christoffer> vet inte om det är samma
<christoffer> problem
<christoffer> http://serverfault.com/questions/334740/munin-quota-usage
<christoffer> där var en annan variant
<Barre> !kaka | christoffer
<ubot2`> christoffer: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<christoffer> :)
<Barre> christoffer: det var shebang som strulade..
<christoffer> Barre, härligt att det löste sig =)
<Barre> men nu får jag inga värden =)
<christoffer> Barre, förresten du står som Sweden LoCo Webmasters ...har du varit inblandad i arbetet med hemsidan någonting?
<christoffer> Jag tänker mig alltifrån det tekniska att driftsätta något till design.
<Barre> christoffer: nej... inte hemsidan isig, jag har varit server admin (och är det till viss del fortfarande). Backup går hem till mig varje natt..
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Jag frågar eftersom jag är lite intresserad av att ta tag i hemside biten tillsammans med Håkan
<Barre> spännande
<christoffer> Skulle vara nice om vi kunde samla all utveckling på launchpad och sedan pusha direkt till produktion
<christoffer> på något smidigt sätt
<Barre> det är så det är tänkt att det skall göras
<Barre> HeMan: tänkte ta och titta närmare på asterix, håller du fortfarande på med det?
<Philip5> Barre: är det din hemmaserver som du leker med nu? mailserver och asterix
<Barre> Philip5: det är korrekt =)
<Philip5> ballt
 * Philip5 borde uppdatera sin router med openwrt
<Philip5> var ett tag sedan nu
<coffe> tjo
<Philip5> tje
<nighter> asterix är inte det en telefonväxel? Har man någon användning av det hemma om man har BBB?
<nighter> skulle va kul och leka med telefonen.
<nighter> tror får ett ip telefoni nummer av BBB ett nummer inte använder
<nighter> går det route in det till asterix?
<nighter> såg ett youtube klipp när Kevid Mitnick kunde se dolda telefonummer med en bug i asterix.
<nighter> kul testa om man kunde göra något liknande.
<einand> nighter: den buggen är fixad, så man inte kan se hemliga nummer längre
<einand> nighter: förr var det så att nummret skickades med, men flaggades som dolt, numera skickas inte längre numret alls till slutkund
<gecko> Jag inser nu vad mycket dataprylar som jag glömde att ta med mig på resan
<gecko> Men med lite tur så kanske jag kan åka hem i slutet av nästa vecka
<christoffer> Underbart fel att försöka felsöka ... https://www.opendns.com/sysadmin-awards/winners
<christoffer> läs "PEBCAK"
<xerxes> Hej allihopa är de nån av er som pysslat med antingen pfsense eller Monowall ?
<xerxes> vet att detta är ubuntu support kanalen men tänkte om nån av er användt er utav någon av ovanstående?
<christoffer> Inte jag, tyvärr xerxes
<Markk> xerxes: Vårat kollektiv kör pfsense på routern, jag är dessvärre inte så insatt, men ställ gärna frågan ändå. :)
<gecko> Äntligen börjar det bli en dräglig värme värme  här i Yozgot Turkiet för en nordbo. "Bara" 23
<David-A> just börjat på tv "Engelska antikrundan" SVT1 20:00-21:00, tidiga datorer och kodknäckning på Bletchley Park (eller Fiona Bruce om det lockar mer)
<David-A> äsch glöm det, det handlar om möbler och prydnadaföremål också
<Markk> Du menar det?
<Markk> :)
<einand> ovanligt trögt här nu för tiden
<David-A> mmm, bourne supremacy på tv3 och antikmagasinet på tv2
<ispookan> einand: Alla pillar väl med sitt...
<einand> David-A: så inget skoj på tv:n alls med andra ord
<David-A> einand: (ska vi köra kanalen i botten, offtopic-wise?, filmer!) "bourne identity"-serien är ju jättebra. fast, det är klar, inte "skoj" om det är det du menar.
<einand> David-A: kanalen tillåter offtopic
<einand> själv tycker jag BI serilen är rätt värdlös, dock inte sett sista filmen
<David-A> ok, ska vi ta "bra" eller "dåliga" filmer?
<einand> fast är väl en smakfråga
<einand> så igentligen skall man inte diskutera om en film är bra, annat än från ens egna subjektiva åsikt
<David-A> om alla tänker så blir det ju ingen diskussion
<einand> självklart gör det det, du förklarar varför du gillar den, jag förklarar varför jag ogillar den
<einand> vi lär av v arandra, och delar erfarenheter
<Barre> OCH SEN KOMMER JAG IN OCH BERÄTTAR VARFÖR NI BÅDA HAR FEL
<Barre> ooops... caps... so sorry
<einand> Barre: precis, och då lär vi oss att ha en annan åsikt till nästa gång. (börjar bygga en altare till sin gud Barre)
<Barre> \o/
<David-A> så "bourne identity"/"supremacy"/"ultimaty", de är bra, eller ja mena, visst är de bra? eller ja mena, einand tycker du inte de är bra? vad är bra i så fall? "alien" 1&2?, "terminator" 1&2 (inte 3)? "2001"? "barntjuven"? "en alldeles särskild dag"? "nikita"? "leon"?
<David-A> sådär, nu är det reklampaus i bourne.
<David-A> i en doku om tv-serier i svt berättade en förf att en tvkanal bad honom skriva manus till "entertainment pods". vad är det undarade han, jo det är tv-tiden mellan reklaminslagen. för tvkanalen var reklamen det viktiga och det emellan bara nåt som skulle hålla kvar tittaren.
<bitti^> snart blir det Ryan bokning till UK =)
<EzKurdistanIm> hej alla glada
<bitti^> hej
<EzKurdistanIm> hej bitti^
<EzKurdistanIm> :) du sitter nog och chattar inne på konstiga kanaler, då syftar jag inte på den här :P.
 * EzKurdistanIm undrar hur alla idlare mår :)
<bitti^> EzKurdistanIm, inte direkt
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: :) konstigt. du brukar alltid ha något lurt på g.
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: jag kan inte tala för alla som idlar, men jag har det bra
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) kena. hur är det med it-nörden idag?
<Barre> bara bra..
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: testat något nytt och roligt :)?
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: nej.. inte direkt.. håller på att städa lite i min puppet-miljö och i min ipv6 adressering.. själv då?
<EzKurdistanIm> puppet-miljö?
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: http://puppetlabs.com/
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: inget :) speciellt här, bortsett från kärnan 3.5.2 och nya long branch av nvidia.
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: intressant.
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: =)   själv har jag bara EN maskin med v3 (en 3.2)  resten är som sagt 2.6.32
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :P nice. 3.2 är bra. dock är det intressant testa nya kärnor, framför allt när det är lätt testa nya kärnor.
<David-A> sådär, "Bourne Supremacy" TV3 21:00-23:10 just slut. himla bra avslutningsmusik, (alla bourne-filmer), synd att tv3 går in med hallåa-prat i den och sen bryter innan det är slut.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) okej.
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<DrGrov> Någon som använder sig av XBMC?
<Barre> gillar inte att se film på tv3-tv11  hatar att bryta stämmningen med reklam..
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: kenis
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: inte för tillfället.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Ser man på, trevligt att se dig igen :)
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: :) trevligt att vara här.
<DrGrov> Barre: Instämmer, reklam är inget bra i samband med film. Man tappar ju den röda tråden direkt.
<Barre> mm
<Barre> nä... hade. jobb imorgon
 * EzKurdistanIm såg på snabba cash och tycker den är riktigt bra
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Kul att fotbollen kommit igång igen :)
<EzKurdistanIm> för vara en svensk film
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: :) ja, men livet är alltid skoj för oss livorno fans, berg och dalbana. :P
<DrGrov> Ja, ni Livorno fans lär ju aldrig ha en tråkig stund. Dock det som hände Pierpaolo Morosini var ytterst tragiskt och sorgligt.
<DrGrov> Visste hette han Pierpaolo, inte Piermario? Jag blandar :/
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: sistnämnda.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: ja. det var beklagligt.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: dock såg jag lite brittisk och pl under helgen
<EzKurdistanIm> var okej. tråkigt bara att arsenal kryssa.
<DrGrov> Ah, han hette Piermario alltså. Ursäkta att jag tog fel.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: np. morosini är ju det som stod på tröjan. lättare minnas.
<EzKurdistanIm> må han vila i frid
<DrGrov> Ja, må han vila i frid. Det är troligtvis den tyngsta döden av en fotbollsspelare för mig. Vet ej varför men det tog oerhört hårt.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: vi har haft en hyfsad godkänd försäsong och laget känns okej. men man vet aldrig när säsongen :) är igång på allvar.
<DrGrov> Jag kollade lite resultat enbart från PL, La Liga, Ligue 1 och förstås kollade jag kvällens Milan - Juventus i Trofeo Berlusconi.
<DrGrov> Kul att höra att er försäsong varit lyckad. Dock vet man ju aldrig som du säger vad säsongen egentligen bär med sig :) Dock är en god försäsong mycket viktig.
<realubot> "Ett omfattande datorfel orsakade ett totalstopp i tågtrafiken i södra Sverige tidigare i kväll. Trafiken är nu igång men förseningarna fortsätter under kvällen."
<DrGrov> Jag märkte vissa skumma resultat t.ex. Real - Valencia 1-1, Ajaccio - PSG enbart 0-0 för hårdsatsande PSG samt ett märkligt svagt resultat av Athletic Club de Bilbao.
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: instämmer. dock för oss som följer småklubbar, är den inte lika ödestigen som för de stora lagen känns det som.
<realubot> Så går det när man satsar på gratis lågstatusoperativsystem och inte betalar för sig, säger Bodil Sonesson, presskommunikatiör på Trafikverket.
<DrGrov> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, det stämmer bra det du säger. Dock vi tar PM från och med nu visst? Lättare att hänga med i snacket :)
<EzKurdistanIm> DrGrov: jepp. det kan vi.
<realubot> Trafikverket kör tydligen Linux i driftcentralen.
<realubot> Inte konstigt att tågen buggar ur.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) allt kan väl bugga?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: även solen har sina fläckar :).
<realubot> David-A: Det är väl klart att TV-programmen bara finns där för att sälja reklamtid. Det är ju förtetag (ej SVT) vi snackar om och inget kulturell välgörenhet.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: För att vara en sv. film tycker jag Snabba Cash var bra. Den gick att titta på ända till slutet vilket är ett gott betyg åt en sv. film. Men du kanske menade Snabba Cash II?
<realubot> Som går på bio? Eller är den trean som går på bio nu ...
<nighter> Snabba Cash 2 är sämst.
<nighter> tyvärr.
<nighter> mitt tycke då.
<nighter> 2an går på bio nu.
<bitti^> realubot, är 2an
<realubot> nighter: Okej.
<nighter> 1an gillade jag.
<realubot> bitti^: Alright.
<bitti^> tänkte glo på den senare
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: nej. jag menar 1. har ej sett tvåan ännu.
<realubot> nighter: Ja, ettan såg jag på svtplay, tror jag. Den var helt okej.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Okäj.
<nighter> fast boken är kung.
<EzKurdistanIm> har ej läst boken. men misstänker att den är bättre.
<nighter> plöjt alla men hatar att läsa så blev som ljudbok när joggade mycket förut.
<nighter> går inte jämföra filmen följer ju knappt boken
<EzKurdistanIm> nighter: inte heller fel.
<nighter> är som olia storys.
<EzKurdistanIm> nighter: stämmer väl.
<nighter> s/olia/olika/
<bitti^> http://i.imgur.com/tOEh5.png :D
<ispookan> Haha!
<bitti^> har börjat nån trend i att porta Meatspin till Commodore 64 :p
<bitti^> kom 3st versioner bara idag
<einand> http://www.svtplay.se/video/240997/kriget-mot-piratkopiorna-
<einand> TV4 Nyheter om Kriget Mot Anti Pirat Byrån
<einand> udda
<einand> svt och tv4 släpper liknande program, fast två olika vinklar
<David-A> einand: texten på svtplay verkar handla om varor, mönsterskyrr, varumärken, patent, medans anti-p-b brukar handla om upphovsrätt
<David-A> att titta eller inte titta, det är frågan
<einand> David-A: tänkte mest på rubriken
<David-A> ja, det blir olika
<einand> har tv4 plockat bort  Kriget Mot Anti Pirat Byrån
<ispookan> Därför man sparar dem.. ;)
<einand> ispookan: gick ju på tv idag
<einand> nä, en vecka sedan
<einand> var reprisen idag
<ispookan> Ah ok..
<David-A> tidsmaskin: google indikerar att tv4 nyheterna handlade om "kriget mot antipiratbyrån" den 7 mars 2005
<realubot> Sjusovarkanal!
<realubot> Säger jag.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-12
<andol> morgens
<kodein> morrn morrn, nu är det snart semester
<bamsefar> kodein: Sista veckan innan semester för dig också?
<kodein> japp
<andol> kodein: Lite fegt|smart att ta semester lagom till det att alla nya studenter trillar in?
<bamsefar> kodein: Härligt
<sakjur> kodein: vart jobbar du?
<sakjur> nevermind
<sakjur> hur många här är från linköping egentligen? ;)
<kodein> andol: det är väl som det är, ja, men jag ska ju ändå ha semester i början av september för att jaga, så då passar det bra att ta ut lite semester i anslutning till det också. men visst, man slipper ju hantera anstormningen... :)
<kodein> sakjur: det är väl några stycken i alla fall, men det har varit fler
<andol> kodein: Du menar förr, när allt var bättre? :)
<kodein> ja
<kodein> fast eftersom itmannen tycks ha försvunnit så är det väl på sätt och vis bättre nu med.
<andol> sakjur: Du borde flytta till Linköping och plugga. Om inte annat för att få en ursäkt att göra jobbet surt för kodein :P
<kodein> just nu är det surt nog på jobbet, och det helt utan synbar anledning :/
<sakjur> andol: Ja, jo. Jag vet inte.. Linköping verkar både bra och.. det ligger inte vid havet :(
<andol> sakjur: Nej, sådär jättemycket vatten ser man då rakt inte i Linköping, vilket är lite segt under sommaren.
 * sakjur hatar dessutom bostadsköer. Orkar knappt plugga på grund av den skiten :/
<andol> Jotack
<kodein> det är ju inte så långt till havet, iofs. om man räknar bråviken så ligger ju norrköping rätt nära
<larsemil> andol:
<larsemil> jag är arg på dig
<larsemil> andol: jag och ogg får inte service dependencies att fungera i icinga och vi tänker att det är ditt fel.
<kodein> det är nog så
<larsemil> någon som sysslat med det?
<andol> larsemil: Är det en tjänst jag kan sälja måntro, att låta folk vara arg på mig för diverse godtyckligheter? :)
<larsemil> Nä. tror du bjuder på den gratis
<andol> larsemil: Inte då! Är ni arga på mig utan att betala så är det ju nästan som att stjäla, eller nåt.
<sakjur> andol: Hur mycket kostar det att vara sur på dina arghetsavgifter?
<kodein> ingår det att få vara sur över hur mycket det kostar att vara sur på andol?
<andol> kodein, sakjur: För att inte tala om kostnaden för att vara sur på kostanden för att vara sur på kostnaden för att vara sur.
<andol> Men ska nog gå att lösa med någon form utav paketpris.
<larsemil> andol har du pillat med master/slave på icinga?
<larsemil> med två servrar?
<andol> larsemil: Vi har någon form utav sådan setup på jobbet, med ett antal slavar som kör aktiva checks och mastern som i första hand hanterar dessa checkar passivt. Dock uppsatt utav en kollega, och jag har inte full koll på hela implementationen.
<peyam> fan jag sov utan kallingar o nu har jag världens ont
<HeMan> yey, vim 7.4 är redan med i 13.10!
<andol> HeMan: Jo, händer ju lite mer nu när unstable är ofryst.
<andol> HeMan: Visste dock inte att du var lagd åt det hållet :P
<HeMan> andol: jag är blandmissbrukare
<HeMan> andol: ibland vim, ibland emacs, ibland intellij
<andol> HeMan: ed då?
<HeMan> andol: lite för hardcore
<andol> HeMan: På tal om hardcore så har jag hört att Barre använder dd som editor.
<HeMan> andol: och som filsystem!
<andol> Precis! Koventionella filsystem är ju bara syntaktiskt socker :)
<Henric> Adblock Plus will always block annoying ads. Still, we want to encourage websites using plain and unobtrusive advertising. That's why we have established strict guidelines to identify acceptable ads, and allow these out of the box. You can always disable this if you want to block all ads.
<Henric> oops
<andol> Henric: Tja, inte så att du avbröt något direkt seriöst så :)
<Henric> andol: Hehe sorry ^^ Vet ni om man kan få en wifi-ikon och andra ikoner i Fluxbox? Alltså på panelen.
<Henric> Vilken file manager använder ni?
<HeMan> bash och rsync
<HeMan> och ibland tar
<Philip5> HeMan: dolphin
<Philip5> HeMan: ops
<Philip5> Henric: dolphin
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-13
<Barre> andol: det är ju delhage som är så hardcore, inte jag... han tycker ju edlin är bloated ;P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> edlin är bloated, man behöver ju Dos för det!
<Barre> sorry, menade ed... när ska du lära dig att läsa det jag menar och inte det jag skriver? :)
<HeMan> meh, jag får ju skäll när jag gör egna tolkningar av det du skriver
<Barre> det kan med andra ord aldrig bli rätt... :p
<einand_> Nu ringde dom från Aftonbladet
<realubot> einand_: Och frågade?
<einand_> realubot: dom fråga mig en massa
<einand_> http://www.aftonbladet.se/senastenytt/ttnyheter/inrikes/article17285551.ab
<einand_> Ang. det
<peyam> Hej grabbar o tjejer
<peyam> vad betyder "bedrift"?
<peyam> verk? handling?
<kodein> accomplishment
<peyam> Vilken är din hitintills största bedrift?
<peyam> så jag svarar ngt jag lyckats med och vart stort?
<kodein> ja, varför inte. nåt du är nöjd med
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> jag trodde beddrift betyde "drivkraft"
<realubot> einand_: Hur gick haket till då?
<realubot> purity^: Vad är det största du har åstadkommit?
<realubot> purity^: Äsch.
<realubot> purity^: Fel person.
<realubot> Den där peyam måste lära sig att idla.
<peyam> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<peyam> ingen ehär?????
<peyam> vf e aldirg ngn här
<HeMan> om du skriver något vettigt kan folk tänka sig att svara
<peyam> okej
<peyam> Vettigt!!!!
<peyam> jag skrev vettigt
<peyam> ingen svara
<HeMan> qed
<peyam> -.-
<HeMan> kanske ska formulera om mig; om du skriver något som av andra kan uppfattas som vettigt ökar sannolikheten att du får ett svar
<peyam> NGT som uppfattas som vettigt av andra!
<peyam> ingen skriver fortf
<andol> HeMan: Du försökte i alla fall...
<HeMan> andol: verkar vara förgäves
<peyam> kolla här
<peyam> mitt förslag
<peyam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137916
<HeMan> andol: nåväl, jag hade kunnat spendera tiden på att köra lite mer nfsv4 med kerberos-autenticering
<peyam> HeMan, nej det hade du inte hunnit med
<HeMan> peyam: för att?
<peyam> HeMan, magkänsla
<HeMan> peyam: det var ju precis det jag höll på med
<peyam> HeMan, det känns som att du har ngt emot smart kurder
<HeMan> peyam: skulle köra krb5p när du frågade
<andol> HeMan: Du som har mer färsk Kerberos-erfarenhet, är det värt att sätta upp Kerberos hemma ifall det enbart handlar om att kunna köra NFS, istället för att fortsätta med sig sshfs?
<HeMan> andol: beror väl på vad man gillar
<HeMan> andol: det ena utesluter ju inte det andra
<HeMan> andol: jag har dock lite halvdålig erfarenhet av sshfs, men det kan bero på att jag körde det mot dropbear isf openssh
<peyam> HeMan, ja vet inte va dem här e
<HeMan> andol: ssh mer kerberos är annars rätt trevlig
<andol> HeMan: Eller ja, ifall vi plockar ur sshfs ur frågeställning, är det onödigt mäckligt att köra Kerberos hemma, ifall jag i princip är enda användaren?
<andol> HeMan: Vad vad gäller ssh-inlogging känns kerberos-vinsten mycket mindre, då man ju redan har ett någotsånär vettigt alternativ i forum utav ssh-nycklar.
<maxjezy> jag framstår nästan som normal jämnförelsevis.
<HeMan> andol: jag är i praktiken enda användaren på min kerberos-domän med, men jag satte upp det delvis för att lära mig det
<HeMan> andol: så jag har en ldap-server och kerberos
<HeMan> andol: och kan tex autenticera mig på mitt trådlösa nät med mitt kerberos-lösen
<andol> HeMan: God point. Tja, har väl iofs lite annat högre på prio-listan, men jag antar att det blir lagom tajmingmässigt att börja leka med Kerberos lagom till att jag införskaffar en HP Proliant Microserver någongång till hösten.
<peyam> andol, HeMan Jag ska göra en app och behöver sqllite databas. vad e det bästa effetiva sättet att skaffa sig servrar?
<HeMan> peyam: sqlite behöver ingen server
<HeMan> peyam: den är bara en fil
<peyam> säkert?
<peyam> så folk som blir medlemmar och skriver massor med skit om sig själva
<peyam> behöver de inte server?
<HeMan> peyam: "SQLite is a software library that implements a self-contained, serverless, zero-configuration, transactional SQL database engine. SQLite is the most widely deployed SQL database engine in the world. The source code for SQLite is in the public domain"
<peyam> vi pratar om det sen ska til bussen
<andyland`> HeMan, andol: Kör sshfs, fungerar skitbra att strömma 1080p lokalt i alla fall. Ifall du sitter på en dålig lina någon annanstans kan det vara lite småsegt ibland. Väldigt skönt att bara ansluta sin en enhet när man har satt upp sina sshnycklar.
<realubot> Howdy girls!
<realubot> Ryck upp det här landet nu är ni snälla.
<ispookan> Försent..
<Laxpate> HEJ!
<sakjur> andyland`: SSH crashar såfort någonting börjar bli lite instabilt..
<sakjur> Laxpate: eh? hej?
<Laxpate> Någon här som kan hjälpa mig med ett problem?
<andol> !ask | Laxpate
<ubot2`> Laxpate: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<sakjur> andol: tack, jag letade efter det där.
<sakjur> Laxpate: Ställ din fråga så får du se om någon kan hjälpa dig :)
<andol> sakjur: Viktigast att komma ihåg är dock !barre :-)
<Laxpate> Okej jag har försökt installera ubuntu på min windows 8 datorn men lyckas inte blir bara error vid omstart! samt så går det inte att starta linux via usb heller :(, hittar inte bios heller ...
<sakjur> !barre
<ubot2`> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<sakjur> XD
<sakjur> Laxpate: ..hittar inte BIOS?
<Laxpate> nae har testat alla knappar som finns det verkar låst
<andol> Laxpate: Du säger att det blir error vid omstart, är det när du försöker starta installatinen, eller efter en genomförd installation?
<sakjur> hur kan du starta datorn om du inte hitar BIOS?
<Laxpate> efter att jag genomför installationen via windows
<sakjur> s/hitar/hittar/
<sakjur> Laxpate: Via Windows, som i Wubi?
<andol> Laxpate: Säkert att du har tradionell BIOS då, och att det inte rör sig om EFI?
<Laxpate> asså jag kommer inte in i bios så jag kan fixa att den starta från usb
<Laxpate> jag via wubi
<Laxpate> EFI? är det på nyare datorer?
<andol> Laxpate: Jupp, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<andol> Laxpate: Har ingen som helst erfarenhet utav wubi, mer än att jag vet att det varit rätt problemfyllt, och att man valt att sluta släppa sådana versioner därför.
<Laxpate> hm ja min datorn är en HP envy 6 sleekbook med windows 8 64bit. Och allt jag vill är att kunna ändra så man kan starta upp från ett usb men verkar ju inte gå... har kollat runt på nätet redan och finner inga svar
<ispookan> Det är väl antilinux på dem?
<Laxpate> what :O
<gillzon> någon som har tipps på få längre batteritid? i windows räcker batterit 9timmar o ubuntu 2timmar
<gillzon> antar att det är drivrutiner som är problemet?
<peyam> vah?
<peyam> e det så?
<peyam> sänk belysningen
<maxjezy> gillzon: efter att jag börja köra windows sänkte jag min elräkning med tusenlappar
<peyam> vah?
<peyam> e det så på riktigt maxjezy
<peyam> ?
<Philip5> gillzon, har du kollat på sånt här? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<gillzon> japp har kollat det
<maxjezy> peyam: det kan ju varit årstiden som skifta med.
<Philip5> gillzon, om din laptop använder Nvidia Optimus så kanske du borde kolla hur du kan använda det
<gillzon> aah får kolla vidare om jag hittar någon lösning
<gillzon> är det bara joina på hangout på måndag ? Är ny och läste på ubuntu-se.org och står bara om IRC-möte?
<maxjezy> yea
<maxjezy> ta med dig snax
<gillzon> givet
<gillzon> hur många aktiva är ni i sverige ? eller hur många brukar regelbundet vara på mötena?
<peyam> vah
<peyam> vilket möte?
<peyam> inget möte utan mig fan
<peyam> vf e jag inte admin på ubuntu-se.org?
<peyam> jag har fan vart i den här kanalen innan de flesta av er
<Spookan> Det har nog inte med det att göra.
<andol> peyam: Hur mycket har du hjälpt till med på webbplatsen?
<peyam> inte mkt. men jag e cool och kurd
<Spookan> Det var ju inte bra meriter.
<peyam> :O
<peyam> asså en fråga
<peyam> vf kör inte mysigheter med linux?
<peyam> FK? AMS osv osv
<Spookan> Mysigheter?
<peyam> myndigheter
<Henric> lol
<Spookan> Oftast är det väl pga "microsoft" avtal 10-20 år fram i tiden.
<peyam> ingen Lol'ar åt en kurd
<peyam> ni borde starta ett ubuntu företag som instalerar sånt!
<peyam> var på intervju idag!
<peyam> fan jag får inga riktiga jobb!
<peyam> inte ens som help desk!
<peyam> och jag e civil
<Philip5> du kanske inte har några meriter inom området?
<Philip5> jag får inget jobb som läkare fast jag brukar kolla på greys anatomy....
<peyam> Philip5, at jag e redan civil tyder på att jag kan klara av att vara helkp desk
<Philip5> ?
<peyam> ja?
<Philip5> vet inte om en t ex en byggnadsingengör automatiskt lämpar sig som helpdeskarbetare
<Henric> Nu har jag kört Ubuntu single boot i drygt 1 månad. Körde Win8 innan men ångrar mig inte en sekund. Äntligen är man av med den "skiten" :D
<Philip5> Henric, skönt
<peyam> Henric, bra att ha windows också . till spel o annat
<peyam> men ubuntu är skön. jag tänkte köra ARch men  har ej orkat
<Henric> Mjo det är bra med spel till Windows, men jag spelar bara DotA 2, vilket finns till Ubuntu redan.
<Henric> Spelade League of Legends innan, men började med DotA 2 med flytten till Ubuntu ^^
<peyam> såg du champoinen?
<peyam> Svenskarna vann. jag såg hela skiten till 6 på morgonen
<Henric> Såg tyvärr inte det. Såg dock svenskarna mot ett annat lag en kväll :p Kommer inte ihåg vilka.
<peyam> jag tkte programledarna var väldigt pratiga
<peyam> men de spelade bra. väldigt imponerande
<Henric> Göttans :)
<Spookan> Windows 7 är det bästa Microsoft har gjort.
<Spookan> Men Windows 8 är ju bara bling bling skräp.
<Henric> Windows 8 var ett steg tillbaka tycker jag.
<peyam> tkr jag också
<Spookan> Sen gillar jag att Microsoft erbjuder ett gratis antivirus till sina Windows versioner.
<Henric> Ähh, kör med Avast :)
<peyam> så? finns masor med gratis antivirus
<peyam> kör med Microsoft, tar ingen kraft alls
<peyam> Henric, installerade du Dota 2 med Steam?
<Henric> peyam: Yup :)
<peyam> gilalr inte steam
<Spookan> peyam: Läs min mening igen.
<peyam> Spookan, ja najs. det e bra :)
<peyam> jag måste ha en antivirus så jag kör med MS egna men det får mig inte gilla dem så mkt
<peyam> nu ej ag student o jag kan få alltid gratis men om ngt år så måste jag betala för allt det där. men kmr nog köra linux livet ut
<Spookan> peyam: Att rekomendera är att du har någon Spyware scanner med.
<peyam> vf behöver jag det? e det inte samma sak osom antivirus
<Spookan> Jag tex: Kör MS antivirus scan + Malwarebytes scan + Spybot S&D scan varje söndag. ;)
<peyam> men behöver jag det?
<peyam> asså vad e det bra för
<peyam> var addar jag ner dotA 2 utan steam?
<Henric> peyam: Ingen aning, kolla piratbukten. Varje gång jag måste starta DotA 2 måste jag gå genom Steam.
<peyam> jag ska nog köra HoN
<Henric> linux-image-3.5.0.37... Vad är det? Uppdaterar via Update Manager.
<Henric> Kerneln?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> vad kör du för dist?
<Henric> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<peyam> jaha okej täntke väl
<Henric> Lär mig fortfarande linux så är kvar på Ubuntu i alla fall något år :)
<peyam> Henric, xubuntu e bäst
<Henric> XFCE buggar för mig.
<Henric> När jag klickar på "Mute"-knappen på tangentbordet så stängs och låser den ljudet. För att få igång igen måste jag gå in i settings.
<Henric> Trivs bra med Cinnamon. Älskar det! :D
<peyam> ojdå
<peyam> ja cinnamon e bra
<Henric> peyam: Vad kör du för dist+DE?
<Henric> Hur ofta uppdateras linux-kärnan? (På ett ungefär? 1 gång/år? 1 gång/mån?)
<andol> Henric: Allmänt, eller i Ubuntu?
<gillzon> har svagare signal på WIFI i ubuntu och kollat alla forum efter en lösning någon som haft samma ? har ett Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235
<Henric> andol: BÃ¥de och.
<andol> Henric: Vad gäller själva Linux-kärnan kan du kolla runt lite på https://www.kernel.org/, då det inte är helt tydligt vad man ska svara, med tanke på alla olika release-grenar, etc.
<andol> Henric: Gällande Ubuntu så kommer det väl i snitt en nytt kärnpaket kanske en gång per månad eller så, innehållandes säkerhetsuppdatering och/eller stabilitetsförbättringar.
<Henric> Okej :) Tack ska kolla länken.
<andol> Henric: Ifall du är lite extra nyfiken kan du ju även följa cgit-länkarna, för att få lite känsla för vilka förändringar det är som faktiskt sker.
<Henric> andol: Ja, det hade varit intressant! Hittar jag dem på kernels.org också?
<andol> Henric: Jorå, för varje release-rad (mainline,stable etc) på framsida utav http://www.kernel.org/ finns det en cgit-länk.
<Philip5> Henric, om du kör ubuntu och vill ha koll på olika säkerhetsuppdateringar så är nog den här sidan mer intressant: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<andol> (cgit är alltså en webb-frontend för att visa git-historik)
<Philip5> Henric, alla updates i kärnan uppströms kommer ju inte direkt in i din dist
<Henric> andol: Ahh git är jag van vid då jag kör CyanogenMod på telefonen och gillar att kunna se ändringarna. Tänkte bara inte på att cgit var samma :p
<realubot> Intressant: http://www.metro.se/nyheter/experter-nsa-hanterar-mer-data-an-google/EVHmhm!YGHqKFPpKHXNs/
<xDan> finns det bra skäl att byta till linux?
<maxjezy> johanbr: har du sett till ricky eller julian eller bubbels?
<Philip5> maxjezy: inga nätproblem utan jag bootade bara windows tidigare
<Philip5> grejade lite i photoshop
<maxjezy> Philip5: kör du 8?
<Philip5> nä win7
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-14
<einand_> realubot: var inget hack
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Henric> Guud morgon!
<Coffe> morrr(n)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> läget mr HeMan ?
<HeMan> Coffe: finfint!
<HeMan> Coffe: själv då?
<Coffe> HeMan:  bättre.. vart sjuk , men bättre nu
<andyland`> Yoyoyo! Är det någon här som har arbetat med Hadoop och som kan förklara lite hur ett system byggt på Hadoop kan vara uppbyggt?
<andyland`> #MapReduce #yolo
<realubot> einand_: Vad var det då?
<realubot> einand_: Hur gick det till?
<einand_> realubot: https://www.flashback.org/sp44755627
<MarkusDBX> einand_: jag tror det finns många fler slarviga kopplingar mellan sajter där ute. Just api och integrationer slarvar med säkerhet pga att det är praktiskt, ofta måste någon utvecklare kontakta många andra administratörer för att få det säkert, och det är inte alltid dom pallar.
<einand_> MarkusDBX: fast detta är löjligt
<einand_> MarkusDBX: bara genom att genera slumpad "ticket" så hade man kunnat göra mycket säkrare, då är d et iaf bara perosnen själv kan läcka uppgifterna
<MarkusDBX> einand_: håller helt med.
<HeMan> blir alltid lika glad över att Ubuntus volykontroll går till över 100%
<larsemil> inte kubuntus. :(
<HeMan> ha! det måste jag säga till Philip5!
<andol> HeMan: Jo, men går den till 11? :)
<Medila> tjoho
<Medila> någon som har kört svenska spels poker klient?
<kodein> nej
<Medila> ingen som orkar prova för att hjälpa nooben mig? :-D
<andol> Medila: Försöker du dra ner oss i spelträsket? :)
<Philip5> spelar inte sånt
<Medila> närå...men jag får fan inte till skiten, jag spelar inte massor heller men ibland och vill ha till eländet. men jag löser det nog förr eller enare
<Philip5> vad är det som strular då?
<Medila> kör genom wine men det öppnas inte ens...
<Philip5> har de bara windowsklient?
<Medila> vad jag känner till ja...
<Medila> löser sig...
<MarkusDBX> Min ssh config fil börjar bli lite väl stor. Vad kan jag göra? includa fler filer? Hur håller ni reda på alla era servers? Någon smidig databas. Kom med tips.
<kodein> behöver man ha så mycket som skiljer mellan hosts, menar du?
<MarkusDBX> man måste inte, men blir lätt så. Olika webbhotell/vps leverantörer, samt egna virtuella maskiner. Sen om man vill ha lite bättre säkerhet är inte exakt samma inlogg överallt helt lyckat.
<kodein> enda stället jag egentligen skrivit något alls i ssh-confen är på jobbet, där jag på hälften av servrarna har ett användarnamn, och på den andra halvan har ett annat
<MarkusDBX> givetvis är jag på jobbet. Men har iofs rätt feta ssh configs för hemma-lek också.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Fast på vilket sätt blir en databas smidigare i det här fallet än en (stor) ~/.ssh/config fil?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Utgår från att du redan optimerat genom att använda wildcards, etc där tillämpbart?
<MarkusDBX> andol: bra fråga. Jag vet inte egentligen. Sökte tips hur jag kan gör det smidigare för mig.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kan nog klämma in några wildcards till.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kanske ska jag helt enkelt ha en ssh config per kund, eller per projekt.
<MarkusDBX> sen includa i main-configen.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Skaffa färre kunder? :P
<MarkusDBX> Den var ju bra.. =)
<andol> Gäller att tänka utanför lådan!
<Barre> tillåt root utan lösen, ett användarnamn och inget password att glömma bort, enkelt och smidigt :|
<Barre> inget sånt där cert-tjaffs, det bara strular till det...
<MarkusDBX> Barre: nej nu blir jag ledsen i ögat av dina tips ;(
<Barre> solly....
 * Barre smyger ut igen
<MarkusDBX> jag kör med en pw skyddad nyckel per server =)
<Barre> :O
<MarkusDBX> lite paranoid, men kan vara bra ibland.
 * Barre kör en pw skyddad nyckel per klient
<MarkusDBX> jag kör nästan så.
<Barre> nehe.. du kör ju tvärtom :)
<MarkusDBX> Jag har många klienter/workstations och servers.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Nyttjar du agent-forwarding mycket? Annars så har jag svårt att se någon fördel med att använda olika ssh-nycklar mot olika servrar.
<andol> Däremot är det förstås en bra idé att ha unika nycklar per workstation.
<MarkusDBX> fördelen är endast att eftersom jag har olika lösenord för varje privat nyckel, så tar et längre tid att bruteforcea om någon snor mina privata nycklar.
<MarkusDBX> annars räcker det med att sno en, så har man access till "allt"
<MarkusDBX> jag kör knappt alls med agent forwarding.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Min magkänsla säger mig att du vinner mer på att istället lägga mer möda på ett ha en starkare lösenfras, men inget jag är bombsäker på. Bästa förbättringen är förstås att ha goda rutiner att revoka nycklar från servrar, men jag gissar att det är lite klurigt ifall det rör sig om godtyckliga servrar spridda hos massor av kunder.
<MarkusDBX> vanliga revokingen brukar vara att logga in i nåt webbhotell eller vps leverantörs kontrollpanel och göra vad som krävs i det specifika fallet.
<MarkusDBX> eller det är kanske inte vad du menar med revoking?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Jo, lite så jag menade.
<MarkusDBX> Jag försöker att inte knyta ann för mycket till en leverantör. Gillar t.ex. vps levarantörer som kör så standard linux som möjligt.
<MarkusDBX> Tycker om att kunna migrera lätt
<andol> MarkusDBX: Sen gällande bruteforce-risken, se även http://pthree.org/2013/05/27/strengthen-your-private-encrypted-ssh-keys/, utifall att du inte redan gjort så
<MarkusDBX> jag kör 4096 och har hög entropy på lösenorden.
<MarkusDBX> ska läsa länken
<andol> MarkusDBX: Det är inte det den artikeln handlar om.
<MarkusDBX> jag såg det.
<MarkusDBX> var lite snabb. Ha tålamod med mig =)
<lord4163> röte töte knäckbrördäh!
<lord4163> dött här
 * Henric har ju precis duschat!
<kodein> vi vet
 * Barre ser nu att Medila ville köra sv.spels.poker i wine.. nu är medila inte här längre ... och jag som vet hur man gör
<Barre> Medila: tjo... svenska spel poker i wine? öppna en terminal och kör: winetricks vcrun2005sp1
<Barre> Medila: efter det så skall det nog fungera (gjorde för mig ialla fall)
<Medila> okok ska testa, vad menas med den strängen egentligen då?
<Philip5> Medila: den installerar vcrun2005sp1 i wine
<Philip5> är windows runtime ddler
<Philip5> dller
<Medila> yes, det funkade klockrent, men hur fan ska man veta sånt? :-D
<Medila> Har ej lärt min wine riktigt ännu...
<Medila> migh
<Medila> mig
<Medila> :p
<Philip5> winetricks är ett scriptverktyg som hjälper en att installera och sätta upp en rad dller och service packs
<Philip5> även vissa program för windows
<Medila> är det något mer "liknande" jag bör installera? Ny installation gjord igår på en äldre dator, kör xubuntu (just nu)
<Medila> java har jag lite problem med också märker jag....
<Medila> www.runescape.com
<Medila> går ej att starta via java... openjdk 7 java är det ända jag har..... verkar kasst :p
<Medila> förutom "frågan" ovan, fråga o fråga, java tips? Undrar jag även en sak till, jag har ett gäng dokument som är gjorda i windows miljö. alla funkar utom vanliga .txt dokument, på dessa syns ej å ä ö , tips på det? (varken libre eller gedit eller anant ser å ä ö)
<Philip5> det är teckenkodningen du får ändra i programmet du öppnar med
<Philip5> antagligen öppnar du dokumentet med utf8 och det är något iso-nnnn latin som det är skrivet med
<Medila> hmm jo, kan ju tycka att den borde känna av själv, hittar fan inget om teckenkodning i libreoffice...
<Philip5> runescape med java verkar funka för mig
<Philip5> fast jag kör oracle-java7
<Medila> Non-ISO extended-ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators = mina txt filer
<Medila> ska prova oracles istället då
<Philip5> finns oracle-java8 också
<Medila> hur väljer jag vilken java som ska vara standard? om jag nu har flera olika installerad?
<Philip5> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<MarkusDBX> Någon som kör i3wm? Eller någon annan tiling wm?
<Medila> oracle-java8 finns den som apt-get tom?
<Philip5> ja men du måste lägga till deras 3e part förråd
<Philip5> tror den finns i partners förrådet
<Medila> aaa.. hur lägger jag enklast till oracles 3e part förråd?
<Philip5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Barre> Medila: kul att det fungerade med poker-klienten, spela försiktigt nu bara
<lord4163> Jag antar att det finns användare som har erfarenheter med telia, hur gör jag för att snabba till YouTube, jag menar 866KB/s måste vara tillräckligt för att spela lite HD, men det blir tvär stopp ibland, tips? :-)
<lord4163> Ibland är det även skit i 480p o.0
<Medila> /proc/sys/net/ipv4
<Medila> där kan man ändra massa inställningar och sedan lägga in dem i /etc/sysctl.conf.
<Medila> verkar ej finnas och även inte behövas optimizer program för linux...
<Medila> http://fasterdata.es.net/host-tuning/linux/
<andol> Vetisjutton i vilken omfattning den sortens finlir är relevant på en desktopburk.
<andol> Däremot är det helt klart sådant man kan vilja peta på för en lastbalanserare och dylikt.
<Philip5> är det inte allmänt känt att det är något strul med just telia och youtube?
<Barre> jo, det är allmänt känt.. google skyller på telia och telia skyller på google
<andol> Ibland när jag utav någon anledning upplevt Youtube segt så har jag använt youtube-dl för att dra ner klippet i sin helhet, och sen spela upp det lokalt ifrån.
<lord4163> Philip5: jag vet inte, kanske deras proxy servrar som segar ner skiten.
<lord4163> det står stilla igen ...
<Philip5> lord4163: läste något om att det var oense mellan youtube/google och telia om vem som skulle bära kostnader för bandbredd men jag vet inte vad som ligger bakom det om det är något
<Medila> satan, google förstör "för sig själv" mer och mer
<Medila> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/14/google-gmail-users-privacy-email-lawsuit
<_Trullo> fanns nått fix för det där
<_Trullo> För att snabbt blockera dem (OBS! Bara för Windows Brandväggen) öppnar du cmd med admin-rättigheter, kopierar och klistrar in (du måste högerklicka och välja klistra in, ctrl + v fungerar inte) denna sträng:
<_Trullo> netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name=”YouTubeTweak” dir=in action=block remoteip=173.194.55.0/24,206.111.0.0/16 enable=yes
<_Trullo> prova det där
<Barre> meh... varför inte rekommendera en iptables regel istället för en windows firewall regel? känns som det är lite mer relevant =)
<MarkusDBX> exit
<MarkusDBX> ops. fel terminal
<realubot> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/usa-kan-overvaka-riksdagens-epost
<realubot> Den där Johan Perhrson verkar mer än lovligt dum.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-15
<ispookan> Nä dags att dra ner på ircnäten...
<ispookan> Önskar er alla lycka till och tackar för min tid här inne. Hej på er!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Äntligen! https://github.com/philipl/pifs
<Medila> har du hunnit prova?
<HeMan> nope
<andol> HeMan: Vad som vore lite skoj vore att jämföra den mägd metadata pifs kräver, den faktiska mängd data lagrad...
<HeMan> andol: jo
<andol> HeMan: Framförallt då ifall man bryter upp datan i mer hanterbara bitar.
<HeMan> bäst är väl om man lägger till pi till http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_number
<Medila> tjoho, en fråga
<Medila> jag vill sätta upp virtuella "maskiner" i min burk (windows, linux etc).....vilka "program" är bäst?
<Medila> gratis då så klart....
<Coffe> Medila: wirtualbox
<Medila> https://www.virtualbox.org/
<Medila> den alltså
<MarkusDBX> Medila: jag tycker att kvm är helt överlägset på linux
<MarkusDBX> nackdelen med kvm är att det bara funkar på linux.
<MarkusDBX> kvm har väldigt många oerhört kraftfulla funktioner inbyggda. IOMMU/VT-D stöd, stöd för live-migreringar mellan hosts. Sen går det defualt i bakgrunden, så man behöver inte ha ett program igång i gui. (går med virtualbox också, men efter lite meck)
<MarkusDBX> sen är kvm skitsnabbt med.
<larsemil> kvm. <3
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: jag är också kvm frälst. Man har i princip en lika kraftfull lösning som värsta ESXi, men gratis =)
<andol> Medila: Vill du i första hand virtuella desktop-system eller server-system?
<MarkusDBX> ESX, menar jag. ESXi är gratis, men begränsat.
<HeMan> vill man enkelt administrera sina virtuella maskiner är virt-manager ok
<MarkusDBX> virt-manager funkar klockrent. Även över x11-forwarding =)
<MarkusDBX> Nu kan man iofs köra virt-manager över ssh, så x11 är lite retarded egentligen. Men well well.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Så, varför gör du det då? :P
<Medila> för stunden desktop men kommer att köra server längre fram, dock har jag en annan data till det så vette fan om jag behöver köra virtual på den
<MarkusDBX> andol: lat =)
<HeMan> man kan även köra virt-manager remote (utan ssh eller x11) men då förlorar man lite funktionalitet
<MarkusDBX> andol: ska konfa det rätt snart.
<Medila> jag är ganska ny gällande linux
<MarkusDBX> Medila: en fördel med att lära sig kvm, är att de kunskaperna kommer vara eftertraktade i framtiden. Kvm-trenden är stark.
<Medila> jobbat i windows miljöer länge men ska byta inriktning mot linux/unix (unix system har jag jobbat med)
<Medila> testar kvm och virtualbox..... båda 2
<MarkusDBX> måste varna för att man inte kan köra virtualbox samtidtigt som kvm.
<MarkusDBX> jag försökte, men det laggar sönder då. Pga att dom slåss om samma cpu funktioner.
<MarkusDBX> installera båda samtidigt och utvärdera en i taget, funkar dock prima.
<Medila> aa... okok , har 2 laptops som jag simultant kan leka med, så det löser sig :-D
<MarkusDBX> med kvm är du iaf helt obegränsad, och du kan i princip hosta facebook med det.
<MarkusDBX> vmware, vsphere och liknande kostar en ofattbar summa i licenser för stora installationer.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Bortsett då från att när man passerar en viss skala så kan man lika gärna köra direkt på fysiska burkar...
<MarkusDBX> andol: beror lite på. Mycket enklare att scripta med virtuella maskiner. Även om man bara har en fet vm på burk.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Vetisjutton, automatiserad installation behöver du ju oavsett, och då kan du ju lika gärna ha din automaitiserad installation sätta upp hela rollen, som att låta automatisering sätta upp en vm-värd, som det senare ändå behövs en gäst i.
<HeMan> fast det är smidigt att utgå från ett lvm snapshot och tex kunna ge utvecklare en "ny" maskin varje dag
<andol> För att inte tala om att du ändå tappar en viss kapacitet i virtualiseringslagret, och har du *många* servrar så adderar den där kapacitetsförlusten upp extra hårdvara du behöver köpa in.
<andol> HeMan: Joförtusan, vad gäller utvecklingsmiljöer etc så är ju virtualisering fortfarande oerhört smidigt. Tänkte mer på produktiosmiljöer, related to MarkusDBXs kommentar gällande Facebook.
<Medila> hmm  körde egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo på denna dator, jag fick ingen utskrift så just denna är nog lite för pissig :-D  celeron :p
<MarkusDBX> andol: men att behöva mecka med pxe och seriekonsoller, kan också vara en kostnad.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Fast pxe:n behöver du ju ändå, när du ska installera VM-värden.
<MarkusDBX> andol: men sen kanske man inte behöver det vid större uppdateringar. Man behöver det mer sällan.
<MarkusDBX> andol: i slutändan beror det nog lite på tillämpningen. Jag tror vissa servers hos facebook tjänar på virtualisering, andra inte.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Sen vid en viss skala behöver du ju ändå göra nyinstallationer rätt ofta. Dels så går ju hårddiskar sönder titt som tett, och sen så behöver du ju även mer kapacitet med viss regelbundenhet.
<MarkusDBX> Hdds har man i san, med redundans. Behöver man mer kapacitet flyttar man vm'en till en ny kraftfullare host.
<MarkusDBX> just vid kapacitets uppgraderingar är virtualisering praktiskt.
<andol> Njae, känns som att SANs skalar rätt dåligt, så även om det är rätt ibland så är det defintivt inte något man allmängiltligt vill göra. För att inte tala om hur meckligt det är att göra en SAN-slöning tillräckligt redundant för att det inte ska bli ett saftigt SPOF.
<andol> Men visst, för vissa ändamål är ett SAN helt klart praktiskt.
<HeMan> på tal om lagring, någon som tittat noggrannare på ceph?
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: vill du sammanfatta det kort?
<MarkusDBX> Vad är det?
<HeMan> klustrad lagringslösning som har object storage, block storage och filsystem
<MarkusDBX> Coolt. Såg på floss-weekly(twit) nyss om swift, som är object-storage för openstack. Såg mycket bra ut.
<MarkusDBX> Är Ceph också openstack?
<HeMan> "You may use Ceph Block Device images with OpenStack"
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: mycket lägligt att dom här lösningarna kommer nu. Kan tänka mig att en hel del europeiska företag gärna sätter upp sitt eget "s3". I skuggan av det som händer i USA.
<HeMan> men ceph är nog mer genrell
<HeMan> ceph har varit på G i flera år men först nu känns det som ett riktigt alternativ
<andol> MarkusDBX: Nu förutsätter du att Europeisk företag inte har motsvarande tryck på sig från Europeiska mostsvarigheter?
<MarkusDBX> Tack för tipset, jag kommer utvärdera Ceph när jag får tid. Bra utveckling det här.
<MarkusDBX> andol: ett företag, som har hemlisar, som internt sätter upp ett eget s3, kommer inte ha några större krav på sig. Tillhandahåller dom tjänster till allmänheten är det en helt annan sak.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Ahh, du menar så. Ja, då håller jag förstås med.
<MarkusDBX> Dagens problem är snarare att inget företag kan lite på tredje part, med dom lagar som finns nu. Speciellt inte om man sysslar med mycket forskning/utveckling/teknik.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Sant, vilket samtidigt är synd, då det finns gott om fall då tredje part kan drifta saker bättre och effektivare, särskilt då jämfört med småföretag.
<MarkusDBX> Egentligen... borde det inte finnas en hel del pengar att tjäna för oss linux nördar just nu? Konsulta inom säkerhet på större företag?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, större företag har väl i regel redan rätt gott om kompetens internt?
<MarkusDBX> andol: säkrare, effektivare, billigare, bättre = JA. Hemligare = nej helt omöjligt.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Sen bara för att man är linuxnerd betyder det ju inte att man är så mycket till expert på säkerhet...
<MarkusDBX> andol: vet jag inte riktigt. Dom kör nog friskt med både hårdvara, mjukvara och certifikat, med massor av bakdörrar i.
<MarkusDBX> andol: givetvis inte =)
<MarkusDBX> andol: utryckte mig klumpigt, tar tillbaka.
<andol> Sen tillbaka till hemlighetsaspekten med att lägga ut drift så är det verkligen ingen kul avvägning för småföretag att behöva göra. Å ena sidan så står valet att behöva förlita sig på tredje part, kontra en ökad risk för intrång ifall man inte själv har tillräcklig kompetens att sätta upp ett säkert nog system.
<MarkusDBX> Finns kunskapen kan man ju skicka enbart krypterad information till lagringsleverantören.
<andol> Fast det hjälper ju enbart vid ren lagring. Säg ett mailsystem eller ett bokföringssystem eller vadsomhelst som ligger på lite högre funktionsnivå, där du då behöver kunna komma åt det via någon form utav gränssnitt, som tredje part då på ett eller annat vis kontrollerar.
<andol> ...och sen är ju kunskapsbiten inte alltid helt lätt/billig, särskillt inte ifall du är ett småföretag vars kärnverksamhet inte har något som helst med teknik att göra.
<MarkusDBX> därav att det finns en marknad att hjälpa företag stora och små, som tycker de här frågorna är viktiga.
<andol> ...och där håller jag helt med dig.
<andol> Min poäng är mest att det är ett icke-trivialt problem att lösa.
<MarkusDBX> det är skitsvårt
<MarkusDBX> svårast är nog nästan alltid att förändra folks beteende.
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: proxmox. <3
<larsemil> jag har ett lustigt problem. kör ssmtp från webbserver till mailserver. om jag skickar mail till addresser som är inom mitt system så går det fint, men får relay access denied om jag skickar till externa addresser. vad kan det bero på?
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: proxmox, är bra. Men jag tycker den egna distributionen är en nackdel. Med standard debian/ubuntu, känns det tryggare på något vis.
<larsemil> men proxmox har såå många fördelar. som klustring och migrering och HA support osv.
<MarkusDBX> Med proxmox disten kunde jag inte få dmraid att funka. Vilket funkar om man kör proxmox på vanlig debian/ubuntu
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: migreringen har du på valfri kvm.
<andol> larsemil: Gissar att du har något sådant här i confen på din mailserver, och att webbservern inte är inkluderad i mynetworks? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988247/
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: angående ditt problem, mår dina dns inställningar bra?
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> andol: kan vara. ska prova
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: jag tycker proxmox verkar kräva hw-raid eller san för att funka som tänkt. I så fall rockar det.
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: vi kör san. :)
<larsemil> andol: det var det. <3 alla andra servrar var minnsan listade.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: dåså, rocka på!
<Coffe> MarkusDBX:  de går att kör på lokal disk oxå .. visst saknas ju då live migrering , men allt annat fungerar
<andol> larsemil: Förresten, är du säker på att du vill köra ssmtp och inte en riktigt mailserver (såsom postfix) även på webbservern? Jag menar, ifall din mailserver råkar vara nere så är det ju ändå trevligt ifall webbservern kan köa mailen lokalt.
<larsemil> andol: ska fundera på det.
<MarkusDBX> Coffe: jag har dåliga erfarenheter av att installera på lokal disk med dm-raid. Det saknas stöd i iso'n och är allmänt bökigt att sätta upp. Men har man hw-raid eller klarar sig utan raid så funkar det.
<Coffe> MarkusDBX: ja inte riktigt legetimt köra mjukvaru raid , är som bygga en ferrari och sätta en 1,2l motor i den
<MarkusDBX> mja, jag gillar dmraid. Tycker det finns många fördelr i små installs.
<Coffe> men då är det ju bara anv debian installen först.
<MarkusDBX> Coffe: kör mest raid1, då blir det ingen direkt prestandaförlust heller. Men att köra raid 5, eller liknande i dmraid, tror jag inte riktigt på.
<MarkusDBX> Coffe: det funkar med debian, sen proxmox, lite mer meck bara.
<MarkusDBX> pojkar, kör ni proxmox i stora live installationer?
<Coffe> MarkusDBX:  gjorde på mitt gamla jobb
<MarkusDBX> bra/dåliga erfarenheter?
<Coffe> mycket bra
<MarkusDBX> Har du jobbat med de dyra vm-lösningarna också?
<MarkusDBX> Vmware/Vsphere t.ex.
<MarkusDBX> Är nyfiken på om saknar något i proxmox i jämförelse?
<Coffe> jobbar nu med vmware
<Coffe> inget jag kan komma på direkt så
<MarkusDBX> Jag upplever att vmwares lösningar bara är dyra utan att tillföra särskilt mycket värde.
<lord4163> Jag kan inte komma in på #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<antii> proxmox är fint
<lord4163> antii: bara javaws som jävlas hela tiden -__-
<Coffe> MarkusDBX:  ##proxmox finns här
<MarkusDBX> Coffe: sant, får forska där.
<realubot> Jag ska hjälpa en person att bygga en gaming-dator (Windows). Någon som har lust att hjälpa mig välja ut delar?
<Medila> tjena...igen. Noob fråga på g...igen :-D  helt plötsligt så försvann min volym knapp i listen högst upp, xubuntu, den har jag fått tillbaka men däremot så startas firefox automatiskt varje gång jag startar datorn?? kan ej se att jag har firefox med i listan över uppstartsprogram...
<Medila> kan det vara in och leta i firefox about:config om gäller?
<MarkusDBX> Medila: brukar du ha firefox igång när du stänger ner?
<MarkusDBX> Medila: xubuntu håller reda på vilka program du har igång.
<MarkusDBX> och försöker starta dessa vid nästa uppstart. Man kan stänga av session funktionalitet.
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har en kommentar till Sweclockers sommardator 2013: http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/17242-sweclockers-sommardator-2013/12#pagehead
<realubot> Bra eller anus?
<MarkusDBX> realubot: ser helt ok ut. Allt beror på användningsområde idag. Jag tror mycket på att köpa case och kvalitets-nätagg, beg. Sen konfa efter behov. Om man är snål.
<maxjezy> säkert bra, de är ju sweclockers snygga grabbar som byhggt den
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Det är till en gamingdator.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, så söt som killen som bygger är så kan det väl inte slå fel.
<realubot> Jag har också noterat sambandet mellan utseendet hos killen som har valt komponenterna och kvalitén på grunkorna.
<Medila> hmm... samma skit igen, denna gång stängde jag ner firefox via arkiv....startar likt förbannat
<MarkusDBX> Hmm. blås xubuntus session fil.
<maxjezy> Medila, reklamera produkten :)
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get remove firefux!
<Medila> :-D
<Medila> jag flyttade profilen sen funkade eländet igen :)
<MarkusDBX> Medila: vilken version av xubuntu kör du?
<MarkusDBX> Jag har hade mycket problem med 12.04 men i 13.04 har dom fixat massor av buggar, liknande den du beskrev.
<Medila> 13.04
<Medila> hur lägger jag till oracles "förråds utbud" via terminalen?
<einand_> Origin säljer "Sims 3, Battlefield 3, Dead space, Burnout, Crysis, Mirror Edge, Medal of Honor" för totalt 35kr
<Sjobbe> Hejsan! Har ett problem med Ubuntu One. När jag startar det så får jag bara "IPCError". Kan inte synka eller göra något annat. Vad göra?
<Sjobbe> nevermind, tror jag löste det
<Sjobbe> gjorde en total borttagning och en ominstallation. Hoppas det synkar nu
<MarkusDBX> einand_: säljer dom det för linux med?
<Henric> Någon som vet hur BankID fungerar på amd64 Ubuntu?
<Henric> Har installerat det, men kommer inte upp en ikon på meny-bar:en
<Philip5> Henric: om allt funkar som det ska så ska det poppa upp när du stoppar i bankid-dosa och så
<Henric> Philip5: Okej tack. Trodde det skulle synas en ikon i panelen som det gjorde på Windows. Ska testa med dosan :)
<Medila> tjena
<Medila> någon som vet av ett bra "skärm" program till desktopen? typ ändra ljus styrka, färger etc
<Philip5> Henric: osäker på om det kommer någon ikon på panelen. tror det bara är ett program som är öppet när man använder det
<Henric> Philip5: Önskar att det vore så. Händer absolut ingenting när jag kopplar in dosan som vanligt :/
<Henric> Står på deras hemsida att BankID inte stöds på 64bit Linux.
<Philip5> Henric: hur installerade du det då? det funkar ju bara i 32bit-läge så du behöver ha 32-bit libbar ute om du kör 64bit
<Philip5> minns att jag hade något problem med att jag körde något program den använder i 64bit version och fick installera dess 32bitversion istället för att få allt att funka
<Henric> Laddade ner för 32bit, cd till install.filensnamn.sh's mapp och sedan installerade jag via terminalen. Kan man få ett 32-bit program att fungera på 64-bit?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Henric: har du gjort så här? http://larsemil.se/ubuntu-11-04-64bit-och-bankid/
<Philip5> var även en grej till jag var tvungen att göra... måste bara kolla vilket paket det var
<Henric> Gjorde allt fram till "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs pkcs11-data". Ska testa följa dem instruktionerna.
<Philip5> försöker hitta vad det var jag instllerade
<Henric> Hade varit snällt :)
<Spookan> Tack för min tid här, ni får lycka till. ;)
<Philip5> Henric: fast det händer inget förrän du går in någonstans och klickar på att använda dosan
<Philip5> Henric: däremot så borde du få upp i dosan att du har satt i ditt bankkort när du gjort det
<Henric> Philip5: Jo, jag fick upp på dosan att den var inkopplad till datorn i alla fall :p
<Philip5> så nu funkar det?
<Henric> Har inte hunnit gå igenom dem stegen i länken du skickade. Har varit tvungen att fixa annat innan :)
<Henric> Ska kolla på det nu
<Philip5> aha
<Henric> Funkar när jag går in via firefox, men inte via chrome
<Henric> Så programmet fungerar i alla fall :p Alltid en början ^^
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> jag har inte provat med chrome för jag kör inte det
<Henric> ahh okej :p
<Henric> Tack för hjälpen i alla fall :)
<Henric> ^ Philip5
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> eller tacka larsemil för guiden ;)
<Henric> larsemil: Tack :D
<Philip5> :)
<realubot> http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/17242-sweclockers-sommardator-2013/12#pagehead
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<nicklas_> hallå, ska jag installera fglrx eller fglrx-updates? har inte använt ubuntu på länge nu, kört mer avancerade distar, eller rättare sagt, kör xubuntu men det är ju oväsentligt.
<Philip5> på vilket sätt är xubuntu mer avancerat än ubuntu? det är ju samma paket du kör
<Philip5> så använd det du använde där
<nicklas_> de va ju de jag sa det inte var, det är samma.sak
<nicklas_> men jag undrar vilken som är.bäst att.installera. antar att fglrx är.stabila, och fglrx-updates.är senaste?
<nicklas_> kör ju en del spel o så, bland annat med desura o steam
<Philip5> så är det väl men update kanske är stabilare i det här fallet
<Philip5> ena är 9.010 oc andra 9.012
<nicklas_> jaså, hur kommer det sig då?
<Philip5> att ena är en update
<nicklas_> okej, har kört senaste kärnan och drivisar senare tiden, då jag kört rullande distar, bla gentoo o arch
<Philip5> senaste upströms verkar ju vara 13.4
<Philip5> fast jag kör nvidia så jag följer inte hur de olika versionerna hänger ihop
<nicklas_> ja, undrade vad du menade med 9
<nicklas_> vilken version är vanliga fglrx på då?
<Philip5> har jag ingen koll på
<nicklas_> du vet inte om båda räknas som ordentligt testade och stabila? har ingen lust att installera fglrx-updates och få ett ostabilt eller kraschande system.
<Philip5> det ska det väl göra
<nicklas_> antar att bara vanliga fglrx är ordentligt testad?
<Philip5> har väl att göra också med vad man kör för kort eftersom nyare kort kräver nyare drivisar
<nicklas_> mm, har ett mobility radeon hd 5000 serien, inte så nytt
<nicklas_> är det samma med nvidia, kan man välja mellan vanliga och updates då med? har kört nvidia för längesen på min stationära, men kommer inte ihåg
<nicklas_> du kör väl drivisarna i din repos antar jag?
<Philip5> jo
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-16
<Screedo> god morgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<andol> morgens
<andol> Screedo: Uppe med tuppen som vanligt? :)
<kodein> nu räknar man ner till semestern på riktigt
<kodein> sista dagen idag, sen ledigt
<Barre> härligt kodein, ledig länge?
<kodein> 3½ vecka iaf
<kodein> har ju haft lite småledigt tidigare i år också, vid påsk och midsommar, och så ska man ju ha kvar ett par semesterdagar till jul så att man kan få några veckor ledigt där med
<Barre> true that... ett bra år att ta bara några dagar kring jul =)
<kodein> mm
<andol> kodein: Ja, du har väl sex veckors semester nu eller?
<kodein> dubbla klämdagar <333
<kodein> andol: nä, så gammal är jag inte :)
<andol> kodein: Men, jag var ju så gammal för flera år sedan...
<kodein> (jag får 31 dagar först nästa år)
<Medila> nån som jobbar statligt låter det som :p
 * andol har iofs 37½ timmars arbetsvecka, vilket inte är helt fel det heller.
<kodein> nä, arbetstidsförkortning hade jag nästan hellre haft
<kodein> men på foi har de ju både och, ojmr från min arbetsintervju där för några år sen
<einand_> MarkusDBX: tyvär inte
<einand_> andol: vad innebär det, att du går 2.5h tidigare en dag i veckan, eller att du går en halvtimme tidigare varje dag?
<Barre> andol: jag har också 37½ timmars arbetsvecka, men det betyder bara att jag jobbar 2½ timmes mer obetald övertid per vecka
<Medila> Barre: +1 på det (samma här)
<einand_> jag jobbar 40h/veckan. Dock så skäller chefen ut en om man jobbar övertid, även om den är obetald.
<andol> einand_: Tja, har ju flextid, så hur jag gör varierar ju lite från vecka till vecka. Fast visst, att planera så att man kan smita 2½h tidigare på fredag är helt klart trevligt.
<andol> Barre: Verkar onödigt? :P
<Medila> vart jobbar ni allihopa? :p
<einand_> jag har också flextid, kan börja jobba när jag vill mellan 07 och 10 på morgonen, så länge jag går hem +9h efter det
<kodein> jobba tio timmar mån-tor, inte dyka upp alls på fredag
 * andol huserar på Opera.
<kodein> miljonpalatset
<andol> Jajjamensan!
 * Barre spenderar dagarna på HDS
<andol> Barre: Ännu inte lyckats förflytta dig till den del utav företaget som istället sysslar med grävskopor?
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> andol: Du också? ;)
<Barre> hahahaha.-... jobbigt värre
<andol> bamsefar: Dåligt med grävskopor hos oss.
<bamsefar> andol: Nej, men att reta barre för det tänkte jag.
<bamsefar> Read-only friday idag.
<kodein> shipping friday, menar du. speciellt iom semester.
<kodein> jäkla bankgirocentralen
<andol> bamsefar: Ah, du menar så. Tja, ett sådant gyllene upplägg är ju nästan otacksamt att inte dra nytt utav :)
<Henric> isitfridayyet.org
<Screedo> andol: alltid uppe med tuppen :P men idag är jag ledig, annars hade det varit ännu tidigare :P
<bamsefar> andol: Precis
<bamsefar> andol: Du vet att de har små japaner med grävmaskiner som skyfflar runt data i SAN:en va?
<andol> bamsefar: Lär bli lurigt för dem att gå över till SSD i sådant fall? :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: tror du blandar ihop SAN-lådor med SAND-lådor
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> HeMan: :D
<bamsefar> Åh, sista dagen innan semester.
<bamsefar> Jag måste sitta här hela dan utan att göra något.
<andol> bamsefar: Finns säkert lite dokumentation som skulle må bra utav att skrivas...
<HeMan> bamsefar: nethack ftw!
<bamsefar> andol: Hah
<bamsefar> andol: Funderar på att skriva lite mer på min ipmi-sensor plugin för nagios.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du några bra tips för hårdvaruövervakning av supermicroburkar?
<bamsefar> Du borde ju ha funderat på det.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ipmi't kan både skicka snmp-trappar och mail
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi har kört en del med snmp
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag använder ipmitool och perl. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: tror någon kund kört med ipmievd och övervakat syslog
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: fast ipmievd har ibland haft problem med att den tar mycket cpu
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> ipmitool sensors list kör jag, då får man fläktar, spänningar och sådär.
<bamsefar> Vet itne hur mycket mer det finns att kolla.
<HeMan> du kan kolla om du har alla nätagg igång med
<bamsefar> Jo, det har jag redan någon check på.
<bamsefar> De flesta av mina burkar har bara ett nätagg, så det är lätt att övervaka.
<HeMan> ok
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har lagt märke till att "upper non-recoverable threshold" på fläktar är 19250 rpm.
<bamsefar> Vad händer där?
<bamsefar> Flyger servern iväg?
<HeMan> bamsefar: :)
<bamsefar> Eller är det bara för att man måste skriva något tro
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ni har inga burkar med SC-512-chassi, eller?
<HeMan> bamsefar: tror vi har en blackbox till en annan kund som är baserad på den
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> HeMan: https://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=334341 <-- Sådana burkar bygger vi vår delivery-platform på.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är väl för sunkigt för er antar jag.
<bamsefar> Och vi är för små.
<HeMan> bamsefar: för HPC duger det inte men vi har en kund som beställt en stor bunt enkla 1U-maskiner
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: men ingen av mina kollegor som har koll på den hårdvaran är på plats
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vore trevligt att ha en till leverantör av servrar.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  dom tog inte mycket minne dom
<bamsefar> Coffe: Tillräckligt.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  ok, kanske blivit bortskämd då :)
<bamsefar> 32GB är plenty minne.
<HeMan> meh
<HeMan> 512 GB är plenty!
<HeMan> det lite udda när maskinen har 512 GB RAM och 80 GB disk...
<bamsefar> Hehe, jo, kan tänka det.
<HeMan> kör några maskiner som har 256 GB RAM som vi behövde köra kdump på
<bamsefar> :)
<HeMan> det slutade med att vi stoppade in snurrdiskar för att svälja dumparna
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> SSD annars eller?
<HeMan> jo
<bamsefar> SSD är jäkligt nice som systemdisk.
<bamsefar> Och som data-disk för cache, naturligtvis. ;)
<HeMan> fast RAM är ännu trevligare som cache... :)
<bamsefar> Jo, men man får ju ha en balans mellan cache-infra och konnektivitet på burken.
<HeMan> många maskiner med mycket RAM och IB mellan dem, bra balans!
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Inte så ofta man har IB till internet.
<HeMan> det är sant
<HeMan> det är dessutom lite dåligt för just ip
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, IB går rätt bra med ip men ännu bättre med "vanlig" rdma
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> HeMan:  * Support for live migration over RDMA <-- Qemu 1.6
<bamsefar> Nu blir du väl glad?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jepp!
<Henric> Ni som är lite mer kunniga: Kan man få bort de där "rosa" annonserna högst upp på en google-sökning? Tycker inte om dem :p
<Henric> "Annonser som är kopplade till..."
<andol> Henric: Rosa annoser? Vad söker du på egentligen? :P
<Henric> söker efter hemförsäkring, då kommer det upp högst upp en lista på annonser :p
<Henric> Bakgrundsmarkerade med ljusrosa
<Henric> ^^
<andol> Henric: Ah, själv har jag ljusgul bakgrund på sponsade sökresultat.
<andol> Henric: Hursom, du har inte en informationsikon (typ i, inuti en cirkel) kan klicka på?
<Henric> andol: Jo det finns.
<andol> Henric: Klickar du på den verkar det finnas lite information om inställningar man kan göra, även ifall jag skulle bli förvånad ifall man helt kan slippa dylika annonser.
<Henric> andol: Jo jag hittade inställningarna, men hittar ingenstans där man kan bli av med dem helt å hållet :(
<Henric> Finns säkert en add-on för Chrome för det.
<andol> Henric: Vill du inte ha Googles annonser är väl annars den rätta lösningen att använda en annan sökmotor?
<Henric> andol: Nja jag tycker att Google ger mig bäst resultat, men reklamen kan vara lite irriterande till och från.
<Kim^J> Varför vill man bli av med dom?
<Kim^J> Inga annonser, inget Google.
<Medila> Fråga, någon som har varit med om att Firefox startas automatiskt varje gång jag startar datorn?
<Medila> Firefox finns ej med under uppstartsprogram?
<Medila> Jag hade samma fel igår, då ändrade jag namn på mozilla profilen och startade om, löste problemet, men nu åter!
<Medila> Någon som har en annan idé?
<Kim^J> HeMan, bamsefar: IB?
<realubot> "Trig driver en social nätverkssajt och har enligt egna uppgifter cirka 3,9 miljoner användare. Bolaget är ett dotterbolag till konsultfirman Cellpoint Connect som är listat på Aktietorget."
<Kim^J> InfiBand?
<bamsefar> Kim^J: huh?
<realubot> Vad är det för "social nätverkssajt"?
<Kim^J> realubot: Facebook
<bamsefar> realubot: trig.com?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Du och HeMan snackade om servrar runt 10, ni nämnde IB, undrar om det är InfiniBand?
<bamsefar> Ja, precis
<kodein> oj, trig
<kodein> det var ett tag sen
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Ah ok
<lord4163> Vilket korkad land har jag flyttad till?
<HeMan> lord4163: ååh en gåta!
<HeMan> lord4163: kan vi få en till ledtråd?
<lord4163> Ska betala för grejer man inte använder?
<Philip5> typ sverige
<Philip5> radiotjänst
<lord4163> Philip5: precis
<lord4163> vad gammaldags
<HeMan> eller sjukvård för den som är frisk
<Philip5> umm
<HeMan> eller bibliotek för den som aldrig är där
<Philip5> japp, usch
<Philip5> gator jag aldrig går på
<Philip5> luft jag aldrig andas
<HeMan> betalar man för luften med?
<HeMan> då ska jag andas som fanken!
 * HeMan flåsar
<HeMan> hmm, folk tittar konstigt på mig
<HeMan> aja, valuta för pengarna!
<lord4163> Vi kollar bara på holländsk tv så hur undviker man det då? Det har upphävt sen 1999 där.
<lord4163> Alltså är Sverige 14 år efter :/
<lord4163> går det?
<HeMan> enklast är nog att peta ut ögonen
<HeMan> då slipper man tukkla med elektronik och ringa jobbiga samtal
<lord4163> HeMan: Ja eller så avskaffar de det.
<HeMan> lord4163: jag sätter en peng på att det är enklare att peta ut ögonen ändå
<HeMan> vi har löst det genom att titta på SVT minst 3h per dag, då blir det väldigt låg timkostnad
<einand_> vad finns det som är så intressant, så man kan titta på tv 3h per dag (oavsätt kanal)
<HeMan> einand_: barnkanalen och kunskapskanalen
<einand_> Precis?
<HeMan> einand_: det räcker med att slå på kunskapskanalen så sitter man minst 3h
<einand_> ok
<einand_> hur har du tid?
<HeMan> einand_: barnen ser bolibompa på barnkanalen
<einand_> aha, ok
<HeMan> einand_: jag outsourcar 3h till barnen, sen tar jag resten
<einand_> det gör barnkanalen väldigt dyr
<HeMan> det är nog inte det dyraste i barnens uppväxt
<einand_> Köper man kanalerna, så betalar man typ 39kr/mån för 5st
<einand_> 3 kanaler för 49kr, om man vill ha reklamfritt
<HeMan> du måste ändå betala tv-licens
<einand_> nej
<einand_> du kan mycket väl köpa en monitor i stället, och köpa kanalerna över ip-tv
<HeMan> om man har en mottagare som kan ta emot SVT, dvs dator eller TV så måste man betala det
<einand_> så slipper du licensen
<HeMan> einand_: har du helt missat debatten om TV-licens för dator?
<einand_> Det där med dator är inte lagstaddgat ännu
<einand_> Jag har absolut inte missat den, engagerat mig väldigt mycket i frågan
<einand_> än så länge finns det absolut inget lagstöd för att man måste betala tv-licens för dator
<HeMan> aja, jag har ändå betalat i 25 år så 25 år till gör ingen större skillnad
<einand_> Jag tänkter inte betala, mest för att jag inte tittar på tv
<HeMan> då har du missat mekatronik
<HeMan> bara det är värt alla 25 år av betalande
<einand_> och jag vägrar av princip betala tv licens en dator, som inte används för ändamålet
<larsemil> och de kör ubuntu på mekatronik. och xsane. :D
<einand_> ubuntu :(
<einand_> mera blotat och integretetskränkande än windows ju
<larsemil> du tänker på unity nu va?
<einand_> nej, jag tänker på ubuntu
<lord4163> einand_: varför integretetskränkande?
<lord4163> einand_: det är bara unity som har amazon sökningen.
<lord4163> einand_: eller vad tänker du på?
<kodein> jäpp, då har man skeppat lite kod då. 72 minuter kvar till semester
<andol> kodein: Dags att börja göra lite riskabla ändringar då?
<kodein> äh, jag är säker på att de som är backup för mig hinner reda ut det här på 3½ vecka
<kodein> (om jag inte minns helt fel kallas det här att göra en Bernt på IDA, resp. göra en Jens på ISY)
<einand_> lord4163: just nu, men Mark har sagt att det kommer komma mera
<lord4163> einand_: som?
<einand_> det har han inte sagt ännu. Men var väl nått med bilder som kommer nu i 13.10?
<lord4163> einand_: Okej, tror man kan inaktivera det eller så installerar du nån annan WM/DE
<einand_> Problemet är väl inte att det går att stänga av, utan att det är igång som default, UTAN att tala om det för användaren
<lord4163> einand_: okej, de borde medela det när du installerar Ubuntu och ge dig nåt val.
<lord4163> meddela*
<einand_> (O)Tur att ubuntu har för liten användarskara, var väl MS som försökte göra samma grej, så blev det ju myndighetsutredning m.m.
<lord4163> einand_: vi har ju #debian och #archlinux kvar :-) använder elementary os just nu.
<einand_> Japp, kör dom + gentoo
<lord4163> kan inte riktig förstå att vissa kör gentoo fortfarande XD
<andol> lord4163: Tja, om inte annat så är ju allt kompilerande betydligt mindre smärtsamt med dagens burkar.
<lord4163> andol: ändå det är ju onödigt :P
<einand_> lord4163: för mig handlar det mest om prestanda
<einand_> för många olika cpu:er idag, för att jag skall ha tid att köpra en optimerad distro
<lord4163> einand_: får du nån boost av det då ? :P
<einand_> Spar 6-10 timmar i veckan
<lord4163> Jag menar, det kan inte vara så mycket skillnad?
<einand_> Gått ifrån 10 timmars arbetstid, till 40 minuter
<lord4163> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/ -> aldrig nånting i nordsverige, va tråkigt
<einand_> glöm inte Fscons
<lord4163> einand_: säkert inte i örnsköldsvik :P
<kodein> mängden saker i övik: {}
<kodein> eller, ja, iaf nu när frasses inte finns kvar där
<lord4163> kodein: lol
<einand_> jag var i Övik för någon vecka sedan
<Kim^J> einand_: Hur sparar du 6-10 timmar i veckan på att köra Gentoo? :S
<einand_> Kim^J: kryptering ;)
<Kim^J> Kryptering?
<einand_> med SSE4.1 så blir divition ca 5 gånger snabbare
<Kim^J> division? I vilket program då?
<einand_> tror den använder sig av openssl
<Kim^J> Aha.
<Kim^J> Vad gör du som gör att du sparar tid på snabbare SSL?
<einand_> används för att kryptera en gigantisk mängd data
<Kim^J> Kan inte se annat än filöverföringar och dom kollar man inte på.
<einand_> nä, lokallagring i en databas,
<Kim^J> Hur sparar du in din arbetstid på det? :S
<Kim^J> Känns som att det som skulle kunna ta lång tid nog är sånt man inte sitter och kikar på när den arbetar ändå.
<Kim^J> SÃ¥ ser inte riktigt vart man sparar tid faktiskt.
<einand_> kanske var något annat lib den lirade då
<realubot> einand: Du som är kanalens klaraste lysande stjärna. Vad tycker du om Sweclockers sommardator?
<realubot> http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/17242-sweclockers-sommardator-2013/12#pagehead
<einand> realubot: Jasså, du kör med härskartekniker, för att få mig att svara
<lord4163> realubot: Jag skulle ta en Red skiva istället de är snabbare + energisnålare hur tokigt det än låter.
<lord4163> realubot: dessutom, så länge du inte ska overclocka så kan du gå med stock kylaren om du vill spara pengar, och skulle ta en annan nätdel
<einand> Kim^J: fast ju snabbare maskinen är, desto snabbare kan jag levera data.
<einand> och desto flera kunder kan jag ta mot
<einand> Komplimangsmetoden. En vänlig härskarteknik som inleds med en komplimang. Syftet är att få dig att göra något utöver det förväntade, men kvar blir en olustkänsla trots komplimangen.
<lord4163> vad trött man blir på telia/google -_-
<lord4163> vad kan man göra åt det? :(
<andol> lord4163: Givet att felet ligger hos Telia, byta till annan nätleverantör?
<lord4163> andol: om jag kör via nån vpn då ? :P
<andol> lord4163: Skadar ju inte att pröva.
<andol> lord4163: Alt, ifall du har tillgång till någon extern server du kan ssh:a till, så är ju en SocksProxy det allra lättaste.
<andol> (ssh -D ...)
<MarkusDBX> einand: kan man ens kalla det där för härskarteknik? Vanlig psykologi möjligtvis.
<Barre> så.. nu har Phillip5 lämnat... LET'S PARTY!!! :P
<sakjur> lord4163 verkar veta mer om kylning än jag.. stockkylare förkortar processorns livslängd - punkt. bra kylare är, idag 2013, den enskilt viktigaste komponenten i vilken dator som helst
<sakjur> einand: fast det blir ju inte mycket bättre att du inte besvarar realubot's fråga, då utnyttjar du martyrargumentation. http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentationsfel#Martyrargument Bättre att inte svara alls än att påpeka motståndarens argumnetationsfel och sen vägra svara imo.
<realubot> einand: Härskartekniker? Sedan när blev en komplimang en härskarteknik?
<sakjur> realubot: förlöjligande är. jag tror att det var det einand räknade in din komplimang till, svårt att se om du är seriös eller ironisk på Internet ;)
<Qvak> någon som har hört talas om hand of thief?
<realubot> sakjur: Och att inte svara på någons fråga är härskartekniken osynliggörande.
<realubot> sakjur: Förkortar prollens livslängd? Jag har aldrig varit med om att en prolle slits ut. Är verkligen prollens livslängd relevant när det kommer till stock eller inte stock-kylare i ett datorbygge?
<realubot> sakjur: Jag tänker mer på ljudvolymen. Att en icke stock-kylare med stor fläkt är tystare (och kyler bättre såklart men det är kanske inte relevant om man inte ska klocka).
<_Trullo> skit i o klocka
<_Trullo> köp en ny processor istället
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-17
<sakjur> realubot: jag har varit med om stockkylare som får processorn att krasha vid för hög temperatur också.. samt såklart kylare som är det enda trasiga på en annars bra dator.
<sakjur> vilket gör datorn obrukbar
<sakjur> realubot: nej. att inte svara på någons fråga är helt okej. att poängtera någons härskartaktik och sen ignorera en annars relevant fråga dock..
<realubot> sakjur: Det är väl bara att köpa en ny fläkt och montera dit så fungerar ju datorn igen.
<realubot> Om stock-kylaren går sönder.
<MarkusDBX> Min ssh agent forwarding fungerar i min xfce session, men inte i i3wm. Jag förstår inte varför. En Window manager borde inte alls spela roll. Eller? Var ska jag leta efter felet?
<MarkusDBX> Försöker få det att funka i i3wm
<MarkusDBX> Ah, ok. Löste det. xfce startar ssh och gpg agenterna, när den startar.
<lag^> NÄMEN hej realubot!
<realubot> lag^: Yo!
<dodel> Hej! Jag funderar på skaffa denna: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NOVO-10-HERO-10-1-inch-IPS-Tablet-PC-Dual-core-A9-process-Bluetooth-ultra-thin/1093786802.html Kan jag ha ubutnu/lubuntu på den då?
<dodel> Jag tänker köra dessa program:  Programmera C++ (t.ex CodeBlocks, QT Designer)
<dodel>  * Programmera Arduino med ArduinoIDE
<dodel>  * Skriva dokument (t.ex Libreoffice)
<dodel>  * Surfa (t.ex Chrome)
<dodel>  * Läsa PDF filer (t.ex Adobe)
<dodel>  * Rita i 3D CAD (t.ex FreeCad)
<dodel> Om man säger så här: Kommer vanliga program fungera i ubuntu tablet?
<dodel> Ingen som visste om man kan köra ordinare ubuntu packet på ubuntu tablets?
<Philip5> dodel: om plattar kör intel
<Philip5> men antagligen kör den arm och behöver då kompileras för arm
<Philip5> debian släpper väl paket för arm så där kanske man kan hitta kompilerade paket som funkar
<dodel> Men alla dessa program är opensource, kanske inte QT designer direkt. Då kan jag komplimera källkoden till arm?
<Philip5> i teorin iaf. sedan kan det vara annat som skiljer
<Philip5> ja
<dodel> Philip5: Här är produkten jag funderar på köpa http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NOVO-10-HERO-10-1-inch-IPS-Tablet-PC-Dual-core-A9-process-Bluetooth-ultra-thin/1093786802.html
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> jag har annars en sådan här: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/9-7-Pipo-M6-Tablet-PC-Android-4-2-RK3188-Quad-Core-1-6GHz-2048-1536/965471415.html
<dodel> Där ser man att det är ARM cortex.
<Philip5> men kör android på den så klart
<dodel> Gillar inte android. Svagt, klent och är mer som en leksak.
<dodel> Fungerar bra om man ska bara smsa och ringa
<Philip5> hehe
<dodel> Vad är det för skillnad mellan armel och armhf? Jag ser att QT designer finns tillgängligt för Debian 7.
<Philip5> ubuntu har ju någon tabletversion men jag har aldrig kollat vad den stödjer
<Philip5> armhf verkar ha stöd för mer flyttalsfunktiuoner
<Philip5> ubuntu tablet verkar mest stödja nexusenheterna än: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<dodel> Hmmm...ska kolla lite vidare på det. Men för mig så verkar det luta mot Debian. Har hört det förut och jag uppfattar det som överdrivet stabilt. Nästan som packeterna är gammla.
<Philip5> hehe, jo det är väl lite så de jobbar med sin stabila utgåva
<dodel> En ska till anoil har microUSB och det finns tangentbord tillgängligt till den plattan med microUSB. Men finns det inget microUSB som kan grena sig till flera USB? Fungerar det? Det blir nästan som parallellkoppling
<Philip5> min platta kom med adapter från miniusb till vanlig och på den kan man nog koppa på vad som helst
<dodel> SÃ¥ man kan koppla in grenar i vanligt USB och det fungerar?
<Philip5> med en hubb
<Philip5> bara kärnan man kör är kompilerar för att ha det stödet
<dodel> Ja exakt hubb! Nu ser jag att dem finns på aliexpress! Ska kolla om de passar med en tablet.
<Philip5> jag har ingen usb-hubb så jag kan inte testa med min
<dodel> Okej. Men tack för hjälpen! Återkommer :)
<Philip5> vassego
<lord4163> dodel: det beror på, debian stödjer fler ARM processorer, wheezy har nyare paket än 12.04 tex PHP 5.4 i wheezy och PHP 5.3 i Ubuntu.
<dodel> lord4163 Ska kolla villken Debian ARM som stödjer ARM Cortex CPU
<dodel> En fråga till er: Är 130 dollar rimligt för denna dator? http://www.buyfromchina.eu/hp-450-d5j50pa-p-98.html
<lord4163> dodel: låter bra
<dodel> lord4163 Men tror du det är scam eller något? Någon som rekommenderar bra sidor om man ska köpa datorer?
<lord4163> dodel: Svårt att säga, men det är så klart ingen värsting dator.
<lord4163> dodel: Tycker bärbara datorerna är ganska billiga nu förtiden
<dodel> lord4163 Joo, det är dom. Köpte en dator från Kina och när jag fick den så var det dåligt ramminne. Då fick jag tillbaka alla pengarna + lite till.
<dodel> Men det är så svårt att hitta en dator som passar mig. Den måste få plats i min väska men jag hittar inga andra än 13.3" datorer och dessa kostar ca 1400-1600 kr
<lord4163> dodel: nice, skulle bli besvärligt om du skulle skicka tillbaka datorn
<dodel> Jag skickade tillbaka dator. Inte alla delar heller :)
<dodel> Gick hur bra som helst.
<dodel> lord4163 på blocket så ska dom ha hur mycket som helst för en liten 10" dator med 1 GB minne. Ca 1300 har jag sett.
<dodel> Det är därför jag vill inte köpa en begagnad dator för det är alltid något fel på dom oftast.
<lord4163> dodel: jag köp hellre inte begagnade bärbara datorer heller nej.
<dodel> Jag är ute efter en surfplatta där jag kan ha Debian på
<dodel> En ny surfplatta, utan finger chipsfett :D
<lord4163> dodel: blir svårt tror jag, äre inte bättre att du tar android istället? :P
<dodel> lord4163 Android är en leksak och man kan knappt göra något på dom.
<andol> dodel: På vilket sätt är Android en leksak?
<lord4163> dodel: jo men vad vill du göra för allt som är "jobb" gör jag inte på en surfplatta
<dodel> lord4163 jag funderar på denna http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NOVO-10-HERO-10-1-inch-IPS-Tablet-PC-Dual-core-A9-process-Bluetooth-ultra-thin/1093786802.html
<lord4163> dodel: http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/CQ58D55SO/compaq-15-6-barbar-dator-cq58-d55so-svart <- tycker det är värd pengarna det dar
<dodel> lord4163 och sen köper jag till tangentbord
<dodel> lord4163 Jag ska bara: Youtuba, Googla, C++, QT Designer, Arduino, Libreoffice, FreeCAD.
<lord4163> dodel: hmm om jag skulle välja skulle jag ha tagit en laptop
<dodel> lord4163 Det som är bra med EMS är att det blir ingen skatt och tull på det.
<dodel> lord4163 joo jag med, men det är så kasst att det finns knappt billiga laptops mellan 10-13 tum.
<lord4163> dodel: netbook då
<dodel> Är dem begagnade så är det oftast skräp man köper t.ex dåligt batteri eller dåligt tangetbord + smutsig. Nytt så får man ge trippelt.
<dodel> lord4163 Det är netbook's jag söker. Det är dom jag talar om.
<lord4163> dodel: chromebook är ju nån billig, man kan installera *buntu på den
<lord4163> dodel: Gillar inte Acer så mycket men det är väl den här som har litet skärm http://www.pricerunner.se/pl/27-2841780/Baerbara-datorer/Acer-Aspire-One-725-C7Xkk-%28NU.SGPEG.012%29-priser
<dodel> holy coW! Det var för dyrt för mig :)
<lord4163> dodel: enklaste lösningen är väl att du skaffar en större väska och muskler :D
<dodel> Cromebook såg billigt ut
<dodel> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=774370&kampanjebanner=mp_chromebook
<dodel> Men problemet är att då betalar man för operativsystemet och märket
<dodel> problemet med andorid är att det är B.
<dodel> Finns inte så mycket till det.
<lord4163> dodel: men det finns inga billigare tror jag :P
<dodel> lord4163 Jag har fastnat lite för den där chromebook som du länka. Den är dessutom runt 11" och det passar mig.
<dodel> Kostar google chrome OS något eller är det typ som linux?
<lord4163> dodel: vet inte om chrome os är gratis?
<dodel> Japp det är linux! :D
<lord4163> dodel: jo men inte alla linux är gratis Red Hat tex men du sa "Men problemet är att då betalar man för operativsystemet och märket", tror att chrome os är gratis.
<lord4163> dodel: men du kan köra in ubuntu på han i alla fall (ta den med hårddisken då)
<dodel> Joo, men linux är linux kan man säga. Det är egentligen bara supporten, packheteringssystemet och själva den installerade mjukvaran som skilljer mellan linuxdistarna. Så alltså borde jag kunna vara lika van som Chrome OS som t.ex Gentoo eller Lubuntu?
<lord4163> dodel: allting är låst.
<dodel> lord4163 med google OS?
<lord4163> dodel: ja det är bara webbläsaren man får, men man kan installera ubuntu på, men om du bara vill surfa på den kan du använda chromeos
<lord4163> dodel: det finns även en ssh client till chrome :P
<dodel> Så.....jag kan inte ersätta hela ohrome OS med Ubuntu?
<larsemil> evening
<dodel> Hej igen! Jag sitter på en dator som jag försöker laga. Jag har ersatt windows med lubuntu linux så då är datorn fixad. Men själva fläkten i datorn låter förbannat mycket. Dator är riktigt FET. Det är en Dell Inspiration 9100. Jag har kollat med lm-sensors och den har inga temperatursensorer i datorn, tyvärr. Går det att ställa ner hastigheten ändå eller är detta normal? Datorn är mer anpassat för servrar osv. Den h
<dodel> ar t.o.m firewire. YEs...jag är oldschool som fan!
<MarkusDBX> Synd att dodel lämna. Jag hade värsta tipset =)
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet hur jag får i3wm att starta en ssh-agent session vid inlogg? Jag kör light-dm, som desktop-manager-
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> Tjo vad det är livat i holken här då.
<MarkusDBX> Jodå, bash'ar loss så här på lördagskvällen.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Vad bashar du då?
<MarkusDBX> realubot: håller på att rationalisera min utvecklingsmiljö bara.
<MarkusDBX> NÃ¥gon som testat autossh? Bra program?
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-18
<andol> MarkusDBX: Jorå, har vid några tillfällen använt autossh för att hålla (remote) ssh-tunnlar vid liv. Funkar överlag bra, även om det mycket väl kan finnas bättre lösningar, beroende på vad man vill åstadkomma.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Givet att jag är root på båda sidor utav uppkopplingen sätter jag hellre upp en openvpn-tunnel än använder autossh för en långlivad tunnel. Sen vad gäller interkativ ssh kan man förvisso göra en del kreativt genom att kombinera autossh med en wrapper runt screen, men då är det numera helt klart smidigare med mosh.
<Screedo> god morgon
<einand> Jag postade precis efter, vilken typ av härskarteknik det var.
<einand> sedan har jag inte vägrat svara. Jag kan inte sitta och vänta i flera timmar
<dodel> Hej alla barn, nu blir det barnprogram. Se vad farbror dodel tar fram. En länk! Klicka gärna på länken och se och lär och tala om för mig hur mycket låst Chromebook OS linux är? http://www.billigteknik.se/sv/surf/8994-acer-aspire-one-725-radeon-laptop-amd-4712196472627.html
<einand> dodel: den mest absolut låsta maskin som finns på marknaden efter iPad
<dodel> einand Så det går inte installera ubuntu på den?
<andol> dodel: Det går att installera Ubuntu på en Chromebook, även om det beroende på modell krävs olika mycket meck för att få det som man vill ha det.
<einand> nej
<andol> dodel: Med reservation för att det kan vara olika med hårdvarustödet för olika modeller.
<einand> och att man knäcker lösenordet/signeringen
<andol> dodel, einand: Sen gällande nedlåstheten försvinner ju mycket utav den ifall man väljer att boota Chromeboken i utvecklarlägre.
<andol> einand: Behövde inte knäcka något lösenord/signering för att installera Ubuntu på min Samsumg Chromebook i alla fall.
<dodel> Jag funderar på en billig netbook och jag har just hittat en, men då verkar den vara låst på alla möjliga vis? Voot?
<einand> andol: finns inte på alla maskiner, längre
<dodel> ChromebookOS sägs att den har virusskydd...varför då? Det är ju linux?
<andol> dodel: Tja, verkar ju som om einand och jag har olika erfarenheter utav ledlåstheten på Chromebooks. Möjligtvis att du då vill dubbelkolla specifika modeller.
<andol> einand: Modell det inte finns på?
<einand> läste bara kritik mot google, att dom börjat ta bort det och låsa ner Chromebook
<einand> inte kollat exakt modell
<dodel> Men då kanske man ska använda chromebook om jag ska bara just använda datorn? Jag tänker hålla på med FreeCAD, C++, QT Designer, Libreoffice, Arduino osv.
<dodel> Liksom...ChromebookOS är ju också linux och linux är linux kan man säga.
<andol> dodel: Tja, kör man å andra sidan inte ChromeOS så tappar man ju i alla fall lite utav insten med en ChromeBook, varpå du ligga gärna kan införskaffa en vanlig laptop?
<andol> dodel: Låter dessutom som att de program du ämnar köra gärna vill ha mer kräm i datorn än vad en billig ChromeBook tillhandahåller.
<dodel> Men ChromeOS är ju ett helt vanligt linux, eller hur? Typ som Lubuntu, Mandriva, Gentoo osv? Man kan göra lika mycket?
<andol> dodel: Njae
<dodel> QT Designer och FreeCAD drar inge mycket. Sånt har jag kört på en gammal AMD från 2003.
<einand> ChromeOS är typ "Chrome webläsare"
<einand> vad som finns bakom där, kommer du aldrig åt
<dodel> einand Så om jag vill komplimera egen källkod. Det går inte?
<andol> dodel: ChromeOS kommer med en väldigt begränsad fönesterhanterare, som i princip räcker för att starta webbläsaren, etc
<andol> dodel: Genom att boota i utvecklarlägare så kan du även komma åt en ren bash-miljö, där du sedan kan installera ytterligare verktyg, etc. Finns även lite verktyg för att köra ett Ubuntu-userspace i en chroot, etc. Fast som sagt, ska du ändå göra det så tappar du lite utav vinsten med en Chromebook, varpå det blir lättare med en vanlig laptop, med en vanlig installation.
<dodel> andol Joo.. men då får jag lägga ut mer. Jag har en väska som jag använder och den får inte överstiga typ en gammal macbook air 13.3".
<dodel> andol Vad sägs som denna länk? Det bevisar att det är möjligt och fungerar utan fel? :) http://liliputing.com/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-the-199-acer-c7-chromebook.html
<andol> dodel: Är C7 samma modeller som C710?
<dodel> andol Jag tror att C7 säljs i USA och C710 säljs i Sverige.
<dodel> Men det är samma dator om man kollar hårdvaran. Men det kan skillja typ BIOS och sånt.
<dodel> Hur som helst. När jag installerar saker med ChromeOS....det går inte eller?
<andol> dodel: Givet utvecklarläge så torde det gå på ett eller annat vis, men inte nödvändgitvis smidigt.
<dodel> SÃ¥ normalt vill google att jag ska installera program typ via en app-store eller play butik?
<andol> dodel: Det normala är att du "appar" du installerar via ChromeOS är sådant som på ett eller annat vis körs via webbläsaren, då det är det i huvudak är vad ChromeOS är.
<dodel> andol Okej. Jag ska kolla om det finns "appar" för QT, Arduino osv.
<dodel> Ogillar ordet appar för det är för mycket andorid...vilket är klent och B.
<dodel> Men har du inget annat tips på en dator som är samma pris fast utan att vara så låst?
<dodel> Eller ska jag fråga Google hur man gör?
<einand> tror inte du har tillräkligt hårdvaru access för att Arduino skall fungera
<einand> dodel: har du redan en Air?
<dodel> einand Ofta, är man så låst på java program! Det var det värsta!
<dodel> einand En Kinakopia ja. Skickade tillbaka den för det var billigare att skicka tillbaka den så dem får byta ramminnet än att jag köper ett nytt ramminne. Men jag fick alla pengarna tillbaka + lite till för att kinesisk arbetskraft har tummen mitt i fingret vilket förklarar deras lön.
<dodel> Eller är det så att lönen förklarar deras förmåga att inte göra komplext arbete.7
<dodel> Annars så var skärmen jättefin på den.
<dodel> Riktigt högupplöst HD.
<einand> dodel: med Linux eller OSX?
<dodel> Det var Windows 7
<dodel> Men fungerar med OSX
<einand> ok
<einand> vad kostade den?
<dodel> 1580 kr :)
<einand> kan inte var någon vidare hårdvara då?
<dodel> 4 GB DDR3, 320 GB Tohshibahårddisk SATA, LED HD skärm, Svenskt tangkentbord, 7 dagars frakt, Ingen tull eller skatt, Win 7 osv
<dodel> Det var ca 384 MB i grafikkort också.
<dodel> 1.86 Intel Dual Core
<einand> för 1580kr?
<dodel> Ja?
<einand> inte dåligt billigt
<dodel> Jag kollade även upp det med memtest86 och då stog det verkligen Intel osv
<einand> ok
<dodel> einand Men vad säger du? Ska man köpa dator? Den kostar 2.2 tusen inkl frakt och det är väldigt billigt.
<dodel> Många har ju installerat linux på den så jag tänkte försöka göra samma sak.
<einand> gör du så då
<dodel> En sak till. Ubuntu har 13.04 just nu, men när 13.10 kommer...behöver man då installera det eller får man en förfrågan om allt vill göras automatiskt utan att ominstallera datorn?
<_Trullo> kommer automatiskt
<dodel> Så om jag installerar 12.04 LTS så kommer det automatisk uppdateras till 13.04?
<realubot> " Den globala internettrafiken sjönk med 40 procent under några minuter när Google drabbades av ett strömavbrott på lördagskvällen, skriver Sky News på nätet. Avbrottet slog ut alla tjänster på Google Search, Gmail, Youtube och Google Drive."
<realubot> Utan Google inget Internet.
<realubot> "NÃ¥gon" borde skapa ett alt. till Google.
<realubot> Och då menar jag inte en ny sökmotor utan någonting helt nytt.
<andol> realubot: Varför är ett alternativt Google konceptuellt bättre än det befintliga Google? Rimligare är väl då att försöka satsa på att inte nyttja alla tjänster från samma leverantör...
<christoffer> dodel nej...12.04 LTS är just en LTS så just den versionen får du bara uppmaning att uppgradera till 14.04 LTS
<christoffer> du kan ändra detta i inställningar för uppdateringshanteraren/update manager
<christoffer> "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version:" ...så finns det en rullgardin med några olika val
<dodel> Okej. Då ska jag installera 13.04 för 12.04 LTS känns ganska buggig enligt mig. Hade mycket problem med den på min dator. Men 13.04 känns mer slipad.
<dodel> Jag ska köpa denna dator http://www.billigteknik.se/sv/surf/8994-acer-aspire-one-725-radeon-laptop-amd-4712196472627.html
<dodel> Sen ska jag installera Lubuntu 13.04 på den via detta: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.se/2013/05/chrubuntu-one-script-to-rule-them-all_31.html
<dodel> Någon som vet rabattkoden på billigteknik.se ?
<realubot> andol: Det är väl samma sak. För att kunna nyttja tjänster från andra leverantörer så måste det ju finnas ett alt. till Google Search. Och det är ju det jag vill se.
<dodel> whooo hoo! Hittade den! :)
<dodel> 100 kr billigare!
<realubot> Idag finns det inget vettigt alt. till Google Search. Där har vi problemet. Jag efterlyser ett alt. och jag tror att ett alt. kräver att man tänker nytt. Det finns ju redan sökmotoralternativ och de klarar inte att konkurrera med Google.
<realubot> dodel: Den är beg.
<realubot> Jag hade hellre lagt 100 kr ytterligare och fått en dator i "garanterat" nyskick.
<dodel> realubot Vad menar du?
<dodel> Jasså?
<dodel> Är det så?
<realubot> dodel: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1799977
<realubot> dodel: Och inkl. frakt så sparar du bara 46 kr.
<dodel> Så du menar att den dator jag köper är begangnad?
<realubot> dodel: Det är ett demo-exemplar.
<dodel> realubot Ja? Som alla andra chromeböcker också?
<realubot> dodel: Folk har fingrat på den. Kladdat på den.
<dodel> realubot Hur säker är du att den är begagnad när den säljs som ny?
<realubot> dodel: Nej. Det är ju skillnad på en dator som har stått framme i en butik och som folk har tafsat på och en dator som aldrig varit ur kartongen sedan tillverkningen.
<realubot> dodel: Det står ju klart och tydligt på billigteknik.se att det är ett demo-exemplar.
<dodel> realubot Okej. Du vinner! Jag köper från Elgiganten istället! :)
<realubot> "Demo-exemplar i nyskick."
<dodel> joo men demo-exemplar är typ "Ass bra dator" för mig :)
<dodel> Men du har helt rätt! Jag köper C7 och inte C710
<realubot> Nyskick. Det är ett finare ord för "begagnad men det syns inte".
<realubot> dodel: Köp du C710 men köp den från Elgiganten istället: http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/ACNUSH7ED002/acer-c7-chromebook-11-6?scid=PRICECOMP_PRISJAKT_EGAB
<Philip5> men drygast är de på mediamarkt för de brukar inte ens sätta ner priset på sida demoex
<realubot> dodel: Du ser i specifikationerna längre ner på sidan att det är en C710. Står under modellnamn.
<Philip5> hoppas folk är desperata nog på produkten när de bara har ett ex kvar... demoexet
<realubot> Philip5: Dock så är MEdiamarkt prisgaranti bra. Om de fortfarande har kvar den.
<dodel> Jag trodde att alla chromebooks var demo
<dodel> Men ska jag köpa C7 från elgiganten eller har ni en annan länk som är bättre?
<realubot> Philip5: Om du hittar samma produkt hos någon annan kedja så sänker Mediamarkt priset till samma nivå.
<Philip5> realubot: vad skiljer sig deras garanti mot elgiganten?
<Philip5> realubot: så har elgiganten också
<realubot> Philip5: Vet inte vad Elgiganten har för garanti. Vad säger den?
<realubot> Philip5: Okej. Då så.
<realubot> Då skiljer det ingenting vad jag förstår.
<realubot> Så, plus i kanten för Elgiganten som inte säljer beg. grejer som nya. Men det kanske det gör också utan att ni vet om det.
<realubot> *de gör
<Philip5> skilnnaden mellan de två vad jag märt är att mediamarkt brukar sänka priset i butik medan på elgiganten får bara den kunden som frågar om prisgaranti lägre
<realubot> Philip5: Nja, jag har varit med om att man har behövt säga till på Mediamarkt. Men då ändrade de i.o.f.s. priset på hyllan samtidigt.
<realubot> Så indirekt behöver bara en kund säga till för att alla ska få lägre pris.
<realubot> Och man kanske inte kan begära att Mediamarkt ska ha koll på vad alla produkter kostar hos alla konkurrenter.
<realubot> Hela tiden.
<realubot> Priserna går ju upp och ner. Rätt som det är kan en konkurrent ligga lite lägre i pris på någon produkt.
<Philip5> realubot: var så jag menade
<realubot> Mm.
<Philip5> sedan är det ju att de sänker ju bara pris om en vara finns till lägre pris inom närområdet
<Philip5> inte om den råkar finnas lägre 20 mil bort
<realubot> dodel: Om du ö.h.t. ska köpa Chromebooken så köp från Elgiganten istället för billigteknik.se så får du en ny dator och inte en som har folk har pilla tpå.
<dodel> Nu köper jag Acer C7 Chromebook på elgiganten för värste feta slanten :)
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> dodel: Det är samma dator. Men om du köper från Elgiganten så kostar den 46 kr mer men då får du å andra sidan en ny dator i obruten förpackning.
<realubot> *likadan dator
<dodel> realubot Jag har länge märkt att många har Acer C7 och väldigt få har C710 men jag har inte hittat skillnaden mellan dessa hårdvarumässigt. Men nu när du gav mig länken så ser jag vad det är för skillnad :)
<Philip5> dodel: har du testat dem så de har klös så det räcker?
<realubot> dodel: Hur kommer det sig att du ska köpa just Chromebooken då?
<dodel> Philip5 Jag ska bara hålla på med QT Designer(C++), Youtube, JewTube, Arduino, Libreoffice, FreeCAD.
<realubot> dodel: Det är väl ingen skillnad alls väl? Eller?
<realubot> C7 är bara en förkortning av C710?
<dodel> realubot C710 kan vara mer låst.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Philip5> dodel: inte kompilera så mycket på den då?
<Philip5> andol: var det inte du som har en chromebook? är du nöjd?
<realubot> Elgiganten kallar den för C7 men i specsen så står det att modellnr. är C710.
<dodel> Philip5 Det finns en manual hur man installerar Ubuntu/Lubuntu på Acer C7 chromebook enkelt. http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.se/2013/05/chrubuntu-one-script-to-rule-them-all_31.html
<Philip5> aha
<dodel> Philip5 Så jag ska bara jobba lite med den :) Studier! Utbildar mig till ingenjör inom maskinteknik.
<dodel> Kanske spela Minecraft, vilket fungerar enligt andra på youtube,
<Philip5> och ha värsta flashiga burken på maskinteknikerprogrammet
<Philip5> :D
<realubot> Är det den här: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2412969,00.asp
<dodel> Någon som vet rabattkoden på elgiganten
<Philip5> dodel: så du gav upp idén med kinaplatta med tangentbord?
<dodel> realubot Dessa datorer skickas inte till Sverige.
<realubot> dodel: Googla: rabattkod elgiganten
<realubot> dodel: Om du har tur så är det någon som fungerar.
<dodel> Philip5 Ja, länge sedan. När en person gav mig en länk om chromebook för 2 lök så :)
<Philip5> hehe, jo en platta är väl inte ett jobbverktyg på så sätt. mer just för surf
<christoffer> Minns att jag tänkte köpa James Bond Golden Eye från Smart Club när det var nytt för de var billigast...men där nekade de mig för åldern då...gick till Elgiganten och nyttjade deras prisgaranti och fick köpa spelet där
<christoffer> det är faktiskt enda gång jag har haft nytta av en sådan garanti
<christoffer> bra var det ^^
<Philip5> christoffer: men på elgiganten skulle de sälja knark till barn om de hade det inne menar du? ;)
<dodel> realubot Jag hittar inte koden.
<christoffer> Philip5 mmm det är ju en tolkning ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> dodel: Nej, jag vet inte var koden är. Om den ens finns. Det var bara ett tips på hur du skulle kunna hitta en rabattkod.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att du får den så mycket billigare. Elgiganten vill nog inte gå back på att sälja datorn till dig.
<dodel> realubot Jag vet, men jag för söka vidare. Annars acceptear jag bara priset som den är
<realubot> dodel: Det kan vara värt att googla efter rabattkoder men förvänta dig inte för mycket. Jag tror du får punga ut med 2 290 kr.
<realubot> Eller så får du stjäla datorn.
<dodel> Challange accepted!
<dodel> Tänk att allt ska vara så dyrt i Sverige. I USA så är det sjukt billigt på allt!
<dodel> Klart! Nu kommer jag säkert få den på Onsdag!
<Philip5> fotoprylar brukar jag köpa in från england och det brukar vara mycket billigare än här
<andol> Philip5: Jo, har en sådan här http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010675367/samsung-chromebook/. Formatet tycker jag är väldigt, väldigt trevligt. Däremot så känner jag att jag vill kunna köra mer lokalt än vad som är smidigt att göra via ChromeOS, och vart snäppet för mycket meck att få Ubuntu att lira utan diverse irritationsmoment.
<realubot> Det kunde man ge sig den på. Molnet is not good enough.
<Philip5> andol: dodel här ska köpa en så du tycker inte han gör bort sig
<dodel> Jag brukar köpa det mesta från Kina. Sjukt nöjd med deras kvalite faktiskt
<Philip5> dodel: gillar inte överraskningar som tull och avgifter man kan åka på från kina
<Philip5> dodel: sedan har du nsa i din dator som läser all din forskning inom maskinteknik ;)
<dodel> Om ni ska köpa bilderar så handla på skruvat.se. Då är rabattkoden "jagrullar". Volvo på latin!
<Philip5> hehe, bra att veta
<dodel> Philip5 Hahahah! Tull...skatt...Kina? Du skämtar med mig?
<dodel> Philip5 Det Kina skickar hit tullas och skattas inte. Kom inte på frågan! Glöm det du sa nyss! Jag har köpt förbannat mycket saker från Kina och jag har inte blitivt tullad eller något.
<Philip5> jag fick betala 150 kr införelseavgift på min platta från hongkong
<dodel> Wooooot!
<Philip5> jepp
<dodel> Då måste det ha blivit något fel för China Post Air mail och EMS brukar alltid stå för din tull och skatt.
<Philip5> nu fick jag via dhl
<dodel> Då får Kina sälja mer. Smart taktik...men det är kineiska folket som betalar.
<dodel> Philip5 Japp...det förklarar saken. DHL betalar inte din tull och skatt.
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> men det gick fort
<Philip5> beställde på onsdagen och fick på måndagen
<dodel> China post Air mail, EMS, Hongkong mail är tullfria :) EMS tar 7 dagar medan DHL tar 5 dagar.
<dodel> Dessutom EMS billigare :)
<dodel> Tro mig! Jag är master inom handel inom kina :)
<dodel> Jag rekommenderar Aliexpress.com alla dagar!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> master i kinaimport + maskinteknik
<Philip5> är det din inriktning ;)
<dodel> Philip5 Maskinteknik helst. Men gillar mekatronik.
<dodel> Ingen som vet hur man överför pengar från Paypal till swedbank?
<Philip5> dodel: du gör det från ditt paypal-konto
<Philip5> "överför till bankkonto"
<Philip5> vet inte om det är något särskilt med just swedbank men seb funkar det till
<dodel> Okej! Ska fråga en kompis istället! Han vet! Damn you paypal! :)
<Philip5> 1-2 arbetsdagar för överföring
<Philip5> är det ditt clearingnummer den inte godtar eller?
<dodel> Philip5 Jag vet inte ens hur man gör :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> har du loggat in på paypal?
<dodel> Joo det har jag. Men vart klickar man sen? "Transfer money"?
<Philip5> gå in på fliken "mitt konto" klicka på "överför till bankkonto" och sedan fyll i dina kontouppgifter
<dodel> Klickar jag där så kommer det bara upp "Skriv in epostadress" till den jag vill skicka till
<Philip5> då kör du överför till annan tror jag
<Philip5> så kör jag paypal på svenska
<dodel> Hehe...jag måste adda en bank! Återkommer
<Philip5> du är nog inne på fliken "överför pengar och det är inte där du för över till dig själv utan till andra
<realubot> dodel: Pluggar du till civ. ing?
<dodel> realubot Högskoleingenjör men funderar att läsa ett halvår extra och då blir man magisteringenjör. Högskoleingejörerna här uppe är lite mera udda jämfört med södra Sverige. Det är inte direkt samma program och man läser lite annolunda. Det program jag går är vädligt praktiskt och man läser bara 15 hp matematik på grundnivå som är specielt slipad efter vad men egentligen
<dodel> behöver. Andra högskoleprogram så läser man per teoretiskt.
<dodel> Philip5 Men jag vet inte vad jag ska välja mellan "Bankgiro, Plusgiro, Bank account" ?
<dodel> Jag har swedbank...sen vet jag inget mer. Jag har Clearingsnummer också
<dodel> Jag antar man ska skriva ihop clearningsnummret och kontonummret?
<dodel> Jag får göra det någon annan gång
<dodel> realubot Funderar du på läsa något eller?
<Philip5> dodel: bankaccount väljer du
<Philip5> om du ska föra över till ditt bankkonto
<dodel> Philip5 Tack för hjälpen. En kompis ska hjälpa mig :)
<Philip5> oki
<dodel> Philip5 Så där ja! Hämtat ut nytt kinapaket! 0 kr i skatt och tull :)
<dodel> Köpte byxor
<dodel> Orkade inte åka till stan så stan fill åka till mig :)
<Philip5> dodel: prylar under 400kr blir väl i princip tullfria oavsett
<Henric> amd64 = AMD _OCH_ Intel processorer? Eller är det bara AMD?
<dodel> Philip5 Har ingen aning om det men oavsett vad du köper och fraktar det med China post air mail, Hong Kong mail, EMS så blir det ingen tull.
<Philip5> det är 64bit cpus
<Philip5> Henric:...
<dodel> Philip5 jag köpte datorn för 1600 kr och fick hem ett stort fett paket...ingen tull.
<Henric> Philip5: Okej tack. Tänkte testa Debian nämligen men fick det inte att fungera, trodde jag valt fel nedladdning :p
<Philip5> Henric: bara att amd kom ut med instruktionssettet för 64bit cpu av den typen först och därför heter de amd64
<dodel> Så stort så att det var en person som fick skjutsa det till min dörr.
<Philip5> Henric: finns en annan typ också men det är i princip bara gamla intel xeon-cpuer som har sådan
<Henric> Philip5: Okej jag har en Intel i3 så jag tror jag tar amd64 :D
<Philip5> ja om du ska köra 64bit så
<Henric> Kan jag köra 32 bit OS på min 64 bit dator? Gör det någon skillnad? Vilket är egentligen att föredra?
<Philip5> det kan man
<Philip5> idag så ser jag ingen orsak att inte köra 64bit om man kan
<Henric> Okej då kör jag på 64 bit :)
<Philip5> men det finns säkert de som vill argumentera för det motsatta
<Philip5> blir bra det
<lord4163> Henric: Om du vill ha optimal prestanda tar du så klart 64 bitars.
<dodel> lord4163 Jag har nyss köpt en Acer C7 Chromebook som jag ska installera Lubuntu på :)
<lord4163> dodel: Nice :-)
<Henric> lord4163: Okej :)
<dodel> Någon som vet om det är so-dimm eller ddr3? http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/ACNUSH7ED002/acer-c7-chromebook-11-6
<dodel> Skillnaden mellan Acer C7 och Acer C710 är att C710 har två stycken RAM slots och han bara ha 802.11n.
<dodel> C710 är även en demo-version.
<andol> För egen del lutar det mer och mer åt att det nu snart blir en XPS 13, Developer edition.
<realubot> dodel: Jag har inga planer på att studera på universitet nu nej.
<realubot> dodel: Jag har varit inne och nosat på matematik och fysik på universitet.
<realubot> dodel: Jag har avbrutit studierna och har inga som helst planer på att återuppta några studier.
<dodel> realubot Det var tråkigt att höra. Fysik och matemaik brukar vara rätt roligt, men svårt.
<dodel> Jag undrar varför det är rätt många som kritiserar ubuntu för att vara så ICKE-unix lik? Vad menar dom med det?
<dodel> När jag kör debian så skriver jag su istället för sudo. Är det sånt exempel kritikerna menar?
<lord4163> dodel: jag vet inte vem som säger det.
<lord4163> dodel: man kan visst använda sudo :) apt-get install sudo && visudo;
<lord4163> dodel: o sen lägger du till din användare där
<dodel> lord4163 Okej. En kritiker som heter stallman. Han säger att det är fullt med spyware i ubuntu.
<lord4163> dodel: jo vi känner väl han XD
<dodel> lord4163 Okej, han har säkert rätt men han tar i ganska rejält. Jag fattar att Ubuntu innehåller en hel del reklam då det är ett vinstdrivande företag. Annars så skulle Ubuntu inte vara den mest populäraste linuxdisten idag.
<lord4163> dodel: okej man kan se det som spyware, men jag ser det som egenskaper, tex att du får MP3 codecs och sånt (inte fri programvara men tro de flesta användare användare använder det.)
<lord4163> dodel: och sen amazon sökningen tex kan man se som spyware men man kan inaktivera det, jag skulle hellre vilja säga att Unity är spyware.
<dodel> Joo exakt. Jag bryr mig inte om icke-fri programvara. Så länge den är fri att ta emot så är det OK för mig :)
<dodel> Som du nämnde MP3 codecs
<dodel> Jag gillar inte unity. Seg, krånglig.
<lord4163> dodel: jo och flash, har hellre fri programvara, men tycker flash och mp3 och java är nödvändiga framförallt för nya användare
<dodel> Gnome 3 är också rätt krånglig. Man har liksom inget skrivbord man kan dumpa skiten på :)
<dodel> LXDE är den mest tunnaste som jag har stött på som inte se förjävlig ut :)
<dodel> Jag har kört EvilWM och den var riktigt ful...men tunn.
<lord4163> dodel: Jo visst det beror ju på sin smak, men det gör Linux så bra, man har ju val ur 100 olika wm/de :)
<dodel> Jag har kollat och sett att Lubuntu 13.04 drar 152 mb ram när den är nyinstallerad och man har inga onödiga program som körs. 256 mb klarar man sig att surfa med iallafall
<dodel> Till skillnad från Ubuntu som drar ca 600-700 mb ram nyinstallerad.
<lord4163> dodel: näh inte så mycket tror den drar 280MB, har du provat enlightenment och openbox?
<dodel> Jag har inte provat det.
<lord4163> dodel: du kan ladda ner crunchbang och bodhi nån gång bara för kul :)
<dodel> Vad är det?
<lord4163> dodel: distro's http://crunchbang.org/ http://www.bodhilinux.com/ och de är lätta å.
<lord4163> borde kanske vara lätt w/e :P
<dodel> Naaa...Problemet med många linuxdistar är att de kladdar ner dem så mycket. Inte undra på varför folk håller sig till standard miljöer som Gnome, KDE, LXDE.
<lord4163> dodel: Jag kör Elementary OS.
<dodel> hur mycket ram drar den? Den ser ren ut
<lord4163> dodel: ehm jag kan kolla, har en burk bakom mig som jag kan starta
<lord4163> crunchbang
<dodel> Men kör du inte elementary?
<lord4163> dodel: joj, den menade du :P crunchbang = 53.8MB
<lord4163> dodel: men har nu irc chrome, vlc, eclipse, transmission, vm på och ligger på 2,5GB
<dodel> damn!
<dodel> Okej. Jadu...det var snält
<dodel> snålt
<lord4163> dodel: Har du så ont om RAM?
<dodel> Jag har inte ens fått min dator än ^^
<dodel>  3 GB ram har jag just nu. Inte min dator
<dodel> kör mirc
<dodel> och internet explorer
<dodel> en rejäl synd
<dodel> Sen håller jag på att räkna mekanik....fast det drar ju inge ram ``
<dodel> ^^
<lord4163> dodel: precis http://www.mozilla.org/sv-SE/firefox/fx/ <- gratis
<dodel> Firefox...noo! Jag använder oftast google chrome för den är snabbast :)
<dodel> Den kanske är lite för tunn men det gör inget.
<sakjur> dodel: ...va? Är du _emot_ Firefox?
<dodel> Nee inte direkt...jag tycker bara Firefox är segt och chrome är snabbare :)
<dodel> Firefox är wannabe java typ
<lord4163> sakjur: chrome är faktiskt "bättre".
<sakjur> dodel: Eh -  vad har Java med saken att göra
<sakjur> lord4163: snabbare på javascriptexekvering
<lord4163> sakjur: bättre html support
<lord4163> sakjur: html5
<sakjur> lord4163: ...eh? källa på det takk
<lord4163> sakjur: men firefox är på väg
<sakjur> lord4163: Sämre säkerhet
<lord4163> sakjur: På vilket sätt? http://html5test.com/compare/browser/chrome28/ff22/ie10.html
<sakjur> lord4163: Flash per standard t.ex.
<sakjur> jag måste käka nu, brb
<lord4163> sakjur: chrome hittar de inga fel på
<dodel> Chrome är ganska tunn och det gör den bra! Firefox har stöd för exakt allt, men ska man bara använda google och jewtube/youtube så är chrome smidigast.
<realubot> dodel: Stallman syftar väl framförallt på Ubuntus sökfunktion som listar resultat från Amaon.
<realubot> *Amaon
<realubot> *Amazon
<realubot> "RMS refers to the "shopping" results in the dash, which have little to do with zeitgeist. This feature has been controversial, mainly because it's on by default, and because it operates from the "home" lens instead of from a dedicated lens - so one is always sending local search queries over the network when using the dash."
<realubot> Jag tycker att Stallman har rätt. Det är spyware att användarens sökningar skickas till Ubuntu.
<realubot> För att sedan matchas mot Amazon. Vem vet vad Ubuntu använder sökningarna till utan användarens vetskap?
<Henric> Tankte installera debian 7.1.0 pa min 64bit dator. Fixat in det pa min usb-sticka men kommer inte langre an till boot-device valet. Kan inte anvanda mitt USB, nar jag klickar pa det sa blinkar skarmen till bara :/
<Henric> Alltsa jag startar upp datorn och forsoker valja USB;et som boot-device men skarmen blinkar till bara. Har inte secure boot ikryssat.
<realubot> Henric: Testat att boota minnet från på en annan dator?
<realubot> För att vara säker på att minnet är korrekt skapat menar jag.
<Henric> realubot: Har dessvarre ingen annan dator i narheten :/
<realubot> Henric: Okej. Testa att skapa minnet på nytt då och hoppas på det bästa.
<Henric> Sakert nagon installning i BIOS som ar fel.
<Henric> Mjo kan testa en annan .iso-fil. Kanska valde helt fel forut. Jag valde netinstall-versionen for amd64. Ska testa hela CD-versionen istallet.
<Henric> Spelar det nagon roll om man formaterar i FAT, FAT16 eller FAT32?
<dodel> Henric Jag hade valt FAT8 bara för jag är såå oldschool :)
<dodel> Ta FAT32. Det fungerar säkert bra. 16 är riktigt Windows 3.1
<Henric> Tror inte jag sett FAT8 i gparted ;) F[r bli FAT32 da :) Tack
<dodel> realubot Okej. Jo, stallman har rätt i en sak men det stallman måste inse är att money is the shit! :)
<dodel> Henric Vad ska du göra?
<Henric> Internet ar sa segt har just nu bara sa tar ett tag att ladda ner installations ison :(
<dodel> Henric ska du ominstallera ubuntu?
<Henric> dodel: Hade tankt installera debian :)
<dodel> Henric Okej. Via USB?
<Henric> dodel: Ja, precis.
<dodel> Använder du Unetbootin?
<sakjur> Henric: vad har du för enhetsnummer på din USB-sticka?
<Henric> Ja det gor jag :) men laddar ner manuellt
<sakjur> dd if=ISOFIL of=/dev/sdX brukar fungera :)
<dodel> Enligt mig så måste debian vara det absolut bästa Linux OS som finns. Det är sabilt, säkert, massvis med paket. Jag hör ingen heller som klagar på det. Inte ens jag gör det. Jag kan tycka att *buntu är lite B kvalité men jag har alltid kört det då jag inte har laggt ner så mycket tid på linux.
<sakjur> men dd är ett.. ehum.. väldigt farligt kommando
<dodel> Henric! NOOP! Skit i sånt där!! Fixa ner Unetbootin så gör allt grafiskt och automatiskt med superduper bootsystem! :)
<sakjur> dodel: -.-' du använder Debian men föredrar unetbootin framför dd?
<dodel> Henric, När du väljer Unetbootin så frågar den dig var ison är. Du väljer Ison och sen installerar den Debian på ditt USB minne. Klart. Bara stoppa in. Du behöver inte göra något.
<dodel> sakjur, jag kör windows
<dodel> just nu så
<sakjur> dodel: ah..
<Henric> dodel: Mjo jag hade hoppas pa att det var sa enkelt. Testade med live-cdn forut men gick inte. Startar om datorn, trycker F12 och trycker pa att anvanda usb-stickan men skarmen blinkar bara till. Hander inget mer.
<Henric> ISOn fungerade dock i virtualbox.
<dodel> Henric då är det något annat fel om den inte kan boota från USB minnet eller CD:n
<Henric> dodel: Ja jag har formodligen fel installningar i BIOS. Pallar inte med UEFI, EFI, Secure boot och alla dem installningarna.
<dodel> Henric, detta måste antingen vara BIOS som spökar eller är det bara hårdvarufel.
<dodel> Henric, testa reseta BIOS.
<Henric> Innan sa behovde jag inte mixtra med sana installningar. Saknar 32bit :(
<sakjur> Henric: UEFI eller BIOS?
<dodel> 32bit är det bästa! Helst 16 bit :)
<Henric> UEFI
<Henric> Ar inte alls bekant med det
<dodel> En sak! Vad är det för fördel att köra debian före lubuntu?
<sakjur> Henric: gå in i inställningarna för UEFI och stäng av secure boot
<sakjur> kan vara det :/
<Henric> sakjur: Redan avstangt. Annars hade jag inte kunnat boota fran ett annat USB-minne med Ubuntu? :o
<Henric> dodel: Jag vet inte riktigt vad fordelen ar, men roligt att prova nytt :)
<sakjur> Henric: osäker på att Ubuntus 32-bitar har UEFI-stöd..
<dodel> En sak har jag alltid undrat. F.d Ubuntu användare brukar säga att dem kör Linux Mint....vad är det som är så speciellt med linux mint?
<dodel> Jag funderar också på byta OS nu :)
<sakjur> dodel: Linux Mint är Ubuntu utan Canonical typ ^_^
<dodel> sakjur Jag har testat Debian LXDE men det var inte linux fräsht som Lubuntu. Problemet är jag kan inte ändra så Debian LXDE ser ut så här http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vsvdyqomY0A/UH_XN4kqeUI/AAAAAAAALCs/VWOiPbIhokE/s1600/lubuntu+12.10.png
<sakjur> dodel: varför kan du inte göra det?
<dodel> sakjur visste inte hur man gjorde ^^
<dodel> Men om det gå så ska jag genast välja Debian för jag gillar det som är universialt, stabilt, ej låst, lättanvänt, osv.
<Henric> Antligen lite snabbare nedladdning! Gick ju i < 100 KB/sek innan.
<Henric> Wish me luck... :)
<sakjur> dodel: meh, testa lite.. många fastnar för Arch, men den är ganska komplicerad i installationen
<andol> ...å andra sidan kan en komplicerad installation vara rätt lärorik.
<andol> (Hej Gentoo)
<sakjur> andol: Hej LFS :)
<andol> sakjur: Njae, nog lite för mycket utav det goda för min smak :) Dessutom vill jag minnas att Gentoo hade en fantastiskt trevligt dokumentation, som inte bara talade om vad man skulle göra, men även varför, vilka man man skulle kunna tänkas vilja göra, etc.
<andol> Åtminstone baserat på en del Google-sökträffar verkar Arch ha en hel del fin dokumetnation de med.
<sakjur> andol: Arch dokumentation är SJUKT bra idagsläget
<sakjur> lätt bättre än Gentoos atm
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Grabbar
<andol> sakjur: Sedärja!
<peyam> CinnArch / xubuntu?
<maxflax> Hur fasiken ser man en mer noggrann förklaring till ett fel när man kompilerar med make.. hittar ingen log eller nått
<andol> maxflax: Se till att du kör med -j1, så hamnar i alla fall felet på de sista raderna.
<maxflax> andol, jo kör bara en tråd.. men felet ger mig inte mycket att gå på
<maxflax> andol, "make[2]: *** [libinstall] Fel 1" inte mycket att hänga i julgranen
<andol> maxflax: Tja, du får väl titta i Makefile och se vad det är för kommando/kompilering som kan tänkas köras där.
<andol> maxflax: Inget högre upp då?
<maxflax> andol,  får väl kolla i makefile - nått som skulle bli en snabb grej börjar nu bli lite mer :D
<maxflax> andol,  Nått med python ser det ut som iaf... får gräva vidare
<dodel> Är det någon här som har kört LFS?
<Henric> Fastnar fortfarande på F12-menyn och kommer inte vidare :( Prövat varenda BIOS-inställning som finns.
<dodel> Henric, restta bios
<maxflax> Henric, vad försöker du uppnå?
<Henric> Testat. Då sätts dock secure boot igång igen. Går ändå inte även om man tar bort secure boot. Det var då svårare att installera debian än jag tänkt :p
<peyam> ngn som har kör Fliht Gear?
<Henric> maxflax jag försöker installera debian på 64bit dator från USB-minne.
<peyam> Henric, vf stänller du frågor om debian på ubuntu kanal?
<Henric> Ger dock upp för dagen nu. Ska slänga igång film. Ska klara det imorgon :D
<Henric> peyam, Ubuntu och Debian är tillräckligt lika så tänkte att folket här kunde hjälpa mig också.
<peyam> Henric, okej
<dodel> Någon som har kört LFS?
<peyam> hej igen
<peyam> jag e här
<peyam> och jag fattar inte vf jag inte e moderator på ubuntu-se.org
<dodel> peynam: Behövs det då? :)
<dodel> peynamn: Det finns men vi är så skötsamma och diskuterar datorsnack som topic redan är :)
<peyam> dodel, jaha
<peyam> som den äldsta medlemmen här borde jag ha vetat om det
<peyam> vill testa Cinnamon
<peyam> men undrar om d kmr vara bra
<dodel> peyam: Jag är en av de äldsta medlemmarna här.
<dodel> När jag var som mest aktivast så har jag för mig att Nafallo var moderator.
<realubot> Vilken känd svensk artist har gjort låten "Jag trivs bäst med öppna nätverk"?
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-11
<Peyam> jasså
<Linda^> Indeed.
<Peyam> berätta
<Peyam> tbx
<Peyam> Ställ era frågor till ig
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> tjo
<Peyam> Jag är här om ni har frågor
<HeMan> God morgon!
<Coffe> HeMan:
<Coffe> HeMan: allt br a
<HeMan> Coffe: lite trött, i övrigt bra
<larsemil> HeMan: HEJ!
<Screedo> Goddag i kanalen
<Terese> Köpte en ny dator med "förlåt nu med de hade ingen utan de F........E Windows 8. så de åkte ur direkt och byttes mot Kubuntu 14,04 å nedrans vilken bra dator det blev på en gång, funkar bara så bra
<andol> Alltid kul med folk som är nöjda :)
<einand_> så, en person kom in här, med mobiltbredband, säger en mening och lämnar kanalen
<andol> einand_: Tja, hade kanske väntat sig en mer omedelbar respons? Lite samma beteende man även ser hos frågeställare som inte riktigt är vana vid irc.
<senate> kanske någon som bara testa web/irc från sin nyinstallerade kubuntumaskin och ville berätta för någon att de funka :P
<einand_> kanske
<einand_> men förstår det inte, när folk som jag aldrig sett innan gör så
 * andol har sedan länge gjort sig tillfreds med det faktum att världen är full utav människor han inte förstår sig på.
<senate> är win8 verkligen så hemskt?
<senate> fixade dom inte sånt som folk inte förstod i 8.1?
<senate> inte orkat prova
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-12
<larsemil> first!
<larsemil> kanske lite joins och quits. men de ser jag inte.
<einand_> second
<Barre> tbx helt från semester nu larsemil?
<larsemil> Barre: u bet!
<Barre> härligt =)
<larsemil> äntligen lite avslappning. haha
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Barre> hm... bästa sättet att hantera irc-loggarna på? jag skulle vilja "rulla" dem en gång i månaden (kör irssi, vet någon om det finns inbyggt?)
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör bip och den rullar loggarna varje dag
<Barre> ok, lucky you
<Barre> =)
<Barre> varför skulle jag köra bip? (förutom att loggarna rullas)? verkar onödigt med en proxy enbart för det
<larsemil> logrotate?
<larsemil> räcker väl med det?
<HeMan> Barre: "You can make irssi automatically rotate the logs by adding date/time formats to the file name"
<HeMan> Barre: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<HeMan> Mvh Google-kungen
<Barre> tackar...
 * Barre kryper in i hörnet ock skäms lite
<HeMan> Barre: jag är lika, hoppar över "Beginner"-info och går på "Advanced" först
<Barre> hmm, undrar om jag måste starta om irssi för att det skall börja gälla?
<larsemil> antagligen
<Barre> brb
<Barre> nu skall vi se
<einand> Jag har så irrsi sparar loggar i yyyy/mm/dd/yyyy-mm-dd.log format
<einand> eller
<einand> fel
<einand> Jag har så irrsi sparar loggar i nätverk/yyyy/mm/dd//kanal|pm/yyyy-mm-dd.log format
<einand> så har jag
<Barre> själv kör jag (från och med idag) Nätverk/kanal-YYYY-mm-dd.log  good enough
<bamsefar> Jag har irc.log bara.
<larsemil> kanal.log
 * Barre kör backup på sin maskin, en log så backas onödigt mycket information. Även ett script som skall (om det fungerar) gzippa månadsvis (efter två månader)
<larsemil> zfs snapshot. <3
<Barre> remote? fungerar det
<larsemil> zfs send
<HeMan> btrfs send!
<HeMan> jag kör för övrigt 14.10 på min virtualiseringsmaskin hemma nu
<Barre> där ser man..
<HeMan> funkar sådär
<HeMan> sshd dör stup i ett
<larsemil> jag har blivit så gammal att jag bara kör ltser..
<larsemil> förut var det ju viktigt att uppgradera varje gång. annars missade man saker som compiz/beryl etc. Nu kommer det inte så mycket nyheter längre.
<larsemil> fast i oktober blir det uppgradera när kde plasma 5 släpps lite seriösare.
<HeMan> jag uppdaterade för att se vad som slutade funka och få lite nyare lxc och lvm
<einand> jag är en uppdatera junky, ibland känns det som jag installerar mjukvara enbart för att ha något att updatera ;)
<ewook> einand: har samma upplägg med loggarna
<einand> :)
<ewook> usch. prata inte om att uppdatera. ska ha sönder tre servrar snart genom att gå från 12.04 till 14.04.
<einand> fast igentligen funderar jag på att göra ett plugins som loggar till en databas, antaligen maria, eller sqlite
<ewook> loggar vad?
<ewook> ah. loggarna.
<ewook> duh.
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<Hund> Morsning korsning
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Det är jag Peyam
<einand> Peyam: grattis
<einand> hur känns det att vara förlovad
<Peyam> einand, tack :D
<Peyam> helt okej :)
<Peyam> inget o klaga på.
<Screedo> peyam: grattis
<Screedo> har ni sett bilden på de som gifter sig och ligger på knä framför prästen i kyrkan och så står det skrivet på den ena skon "Help" och den andra "Me" :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Nä, den har jag missat, har du någon länk?
<Screedo> Spookan: ska se om jag kan hitta den, såg den på jobb
<Screedo> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-a0aIXv1gN4Y/U7HsRIhi0SI/AAAAAAAAAgw/IRGgxRURdZE/s1600/help+me+getting+married+dr+heckle+wtf+funny.jpg
<Spookan> Screedo: Haha! :P
<David-A_> lynx http://www.regeringen.se/ -> fel 403 Forbidden
<David-A_> w3m http://www.regeringen.se/ -> funkar (utom åäö)
<David-A_> links http://www.regeringen.se/ -> funkar (nästan åäö)
<David-A_> vad har regeringen mot lynx ?
<Spookan> David-A_: De vill väl få folk att leva i 2000 talet.
<andol> kan vara Akamai som har en trist attityd, men det är säkert inställbart någonstans, och det är ju fortfarande regingskansliet som är ansvar för de tekniska val de gjort.
 * andol tycker faktiskt att det är lite lilla, men ska sova nu, så får bli mailskrivande en annan dag.
<David-A_> andol: du behöver inte mejla dem för min skull. så slipper du få ögonen på dej som en som inte använder samma programvaror som majoriteten.
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> grabbar va använder ni för simple text editor?
<Linda^> Jag älskar när folk väntar på svar i mindre än en och en halv minut.
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-13
<K350> helloj
<larsemil> hur sätter man upp en andra default gateway som bara ska användas om den förstas väg itne fungerar.
<larsemil> ah. man sätter såklart bara en route som gäller för det interfacet.
<larsemil> <3
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: du kan köra ospf och distribuera deafault gw via den
<HeMan> larsemil: eller vrrp och ha på lager 2
<larsemil> låter som bamsefar kommer få konsulta lite då.
<bamsefar> Lolz
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad försöker du göra?
<larsemil> nej men vi har ju alltele som leverantör idag och de har under våren haft ganska mycket och långa avbrott(halva dagar etc).
<larsemil> så jag har beställt en andra fiber in via stadsnätet för viss ökad redundans.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Då vill du köra BGP. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: vad bamsefar sa
<larsemil> min lösning var att sätta dubbla ip på de tjänster som är viktiga, web mail, och sen bara dubbla dns records med olika prio.
<Hund> Det är ju dock samma operatör oavsett ISP.
<larsemil> ja. men jag bygger bort mig från fel i ISPs nät. vilket det varit många
<Hund> Det ena är ADSL och det andra är fiber alltså?
<larsemil> nej.
<Hund> BÃ¥da fiber?
<Hund> Då är det samma nät. :)
<larsemil> Samma nät fram till en viss punkt ja.
<Hund> Samma nät hela vägen.
<Hund> Det är en operatör som har hant om nätet och sedan hyr ISPer in sig på det.
<larsemil> Det är INTE samma nät hela vägen från mig till internet via de två leverantörerna
<larsemil> Det är samma stadsnät
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jaha, ska du ha två olika operatörer, som har olika ip-nät?
<larsemil> bamsefar: noob-lösning.
<larsemil> Hund: jag bygger bort mig från fel hos isp men inte hos stadsnät
<Hund> larsemil: Om du har problem så är det ju hos din LIR, inte ISP.
<larsemil> jag vet inte vad en LIR är
<larsemil> Men jag vet att den som ger mig internet har problem.
<larsemil> Och det brukar jag kalla ISP.
<Hund> Jag är inte utbildad inom området, men jag har varit på driftavdelnmingen  på en LIR/ISP för några år sedan. Så det kanske ser annorlunda ut hos er. Men det är så det brukar se ut iaf.
<larsemil> om jag har problem för att en router som heter något med alltele.se är nere så kommer jag ju slippa det om jag har en till lina.
<Hund> Här har vi Zitius som driftar nätet. Jag har Bahnhof som leverantör och min granne har.. Något jag inte minns namnet på. Vi delar på samma lina och samma switch här i huset.
<larsemil> som jag sa, jag bygger inte bort mig från fel i stadsnätet. men hos fel hos isp.
<larsemil> om bahnhof går ner kan ju han fortfarande ha internet.
<Hund> Nope.
<Hund> GÃ¥r mitt internet ner dyker hans med.
<larsemil> jag orkar inte. du läser inte vad jag skriver.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Köp två förbindelser av alltele annars?
<bamsefar> De borde väl ha två routrar som du kan ansluta till?
<larsemil> bamsefar: hmm.
<bamsefar> Om det är deras router-paj du vill skydda dig mot.
<larsemil> bamsefar: det är ju inte gw som krånglat utan längre in i nätet.
<larsemil> kanske tredje fjärde hoppet
<larsemil> igår t.ex så var "samtliga tjänster nere"
<bamsefar> larsemil: Woot
<larsemil> då spelar det ingen roll att de har en annan router.
<HeMan> larsemil: då är det nog bara med bgp du kan få det att fungera
<larsemil> vi har ju ingen router här
<HeMan> larsemil: du kan teoretiskt köra bgp direkt i dina maskiner
<HeMan> larsemil: men det är inget jag skulle rekomendera
<larsemil> men.
<larsemil> som en enkel lösning funkar det inte att sätta dubbla dns records på de fyra burkar jag vill ha viss redundans på? den ena med annan prioritet?
<larsemil> så om alltele är nere så använder den bahnhofs uppkoppling istället
<bamsefar> Det finns ingen prioritet i dns.
<HeMan> det finns prio på tex MX
<HeMan> men inte genrell prio
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ska du bli utbytt på scania?
<HeMan> bamsefar: done
<larsemil> bamsefar: HeMan ah. då faller det ju på det.
<larsemil> tack.
<HeMan> bamsefar: andol är där och håller ställningarna nu
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad ska du göra då? :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: dricka kaffe och chatta på irc
<HeMan> bamsefar: :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har inget nytt uppdrag ännu
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du något åt mig?
<larsemil> HeMan: komma bygga nät i bjurs? :D
<HeMan> larsemil: taget!
<larsemil> men nu blev det ju jättekrångligt det här med en till lina
<HeMan> larsemil: det är tyvärr inte tvärenkelt
<HeMan> larsemil: bäst är ett BGP och ett eget AS och lite redundanta routrar
 * einand klurar på hur man bäst åskskyddar sitt hem, utan jordade elutag
<larsemil> jordar uttagen?
<Hund> Ojordat? Vilket puckor kör ojordat idag? :D
<Hund> pucko*
<Hund> Är det ens tillåtet?
<HeMan> einand: enbart batteridrift och trådlöst
<HeMan> einand: ladda hos grannen!
<HeMan> einand: eller köpa gigantiskt bulkpack med AA-batterier!
<einand> HeMan: jag köpte gigantiskt bulkpack med lion batteriet för flera tusen för några år sedan ;)
<HeMan> einand: se där, då är du redan igång!
<Nikkel> hejsan
<larsemil> Nikkel: hej.
<Nikkel> larsemil: Hvor teknisk er samtalen om ubuntu herinde?
<larsemil> det kommer litt an på spørsmålet!
<Nikkel> hvorfor skal jeg nogle gange trykke CTRL-ALT-F1 , vente, og trykke CTRL-ALT-F7 for at min datamat virker igen?
<larsemil> det har jag ingen peiling på!
<Nikkel> Det er mit eneste ubuntu-problem. BOGSTAVELIGT TALT! :(
<gull44> Nikkel: Bruka Debian!
<Hennke> Hej alla . är det någon här som vet hur man installerar the sims 3 i ubuntu 14.04.1
<Hennke> i386 processor
<Hennke> ??
<HeMan> tror inte det är någon som vet det tyvärr
<Hennke> okej ..
<Hennke> det är så att jag får installera ubuntu i huvuddatorn här hemma om jag bara får det att fungera
<Philip5> Hennke, antar du får köra det i wine? har du kollat i wines databas så lär det finnas instruktioner
<Philip5> ?
<Philip5> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664
<Philip5> det ska ju funka iaf
<Philip5> även om jag själv inte provat
<Philip5> bbl
<realubot> Hennke: Wine? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664
<realubot> "Deepin, formerly known as Hiweed Linux, can be dated back to 2004. It is the first distribution in China to provide a Chinese interface based on Debian."
<andol> HeMan: Förväntas jag även hålla ställningarna? Räcker det inte att jag är där? :)
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen.
<einand> Screedo: god morgon på dig
<Screedo> einand: allt väl?
<einand> Screedo: frågar du för att vara artig, eller för att du bryr dig om en främlings välmående
<Screedo> Klart jag bryr mig, annars hade jag väl inte frågat.
<einand> samt, spelar svaret dig någon roll?
<einand> stör mig på att den här amerikanska tränden att fråga alla hur dom mår till höger och vänster börjar blossa upp
<Screedo> Är väl ingen Amerikansk trend som dyker upp, vad jag vet har man gjort detta så länge jag kan minnas.
<Screedo> men, om det stör dig så ska jag inte fråga dig.
<andol> Screedo: Pragmatisk lösning :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-14
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Hund> Är det bara samma 4 pers som hänger här nu för tiden?
<HeMan> ungefär
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag tycker dock hela Linux-communityt dog ut för något år sedan.
<larsemil> det dog ut när det blev enkelt att använda.
<Hund> Det är bara enkelt om man gör det enkelt. :P
<larsemil> första gången jag fick igång X, borde varit 98, då tog det mig en vecka efter att ha kompilerat om drivers till videokortet.
<larsemil> då var man TVUNGEN att ha hjälp.
<HeMan> och matcha dom där eländiga timing-raderna mot den skärm man hade
<larsemil> JA!
<Hund> Vilken distro använder du då?
<larsemil> nu eller då?
<Hund> Nu. :)
<larsemil> kubuntu
<Hund> Där har vi problemet.
<larsemil> ?
<Hund> Du borde köra med typ LFS eller Gentoo! :D
<HeMan> slackware, sls eller yggdrasil körde jag då
<larsemil> HeMan: DÅ körde jag redhat. det var ju gratis då
<Hund> Då blir det ju lite mer tidskrävande och roligt. :)
<larsemil> Hund: jag har inte tid med det heller längre.
<HeMan> äh, både LFS och Gentoo är ju lite väl polerade
<HeMan> buildroot ftw!
<larsemil> HeMan: haha LFS polerat...
<Hund> :)
<larsemil> är lite sugen att köra gentoo, mest för att se hur mycket snabbare det går att kompilera. eller om kodbaserna vuxit sedan sist jag körde det.
<larsemil> minns att jag byggde openoffice på dryga dygnet.
<Hund> Det tar inte så lång tid idag kan jag lova dig.
<HeMan> mitt första konsultuppdrag var att bygga en egen linuxdistro för en settop-box
<Hund> Alla pratar om det man gjorde på medeltiden tycker jag.
<Hund> Här
<larsemil> idag bygger jag en ny framsida åt socialdemokraterna i ett partidistrikt
<HeMan> jag brukar försöka berätta/skryta lite om min vardag nu med
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag kan skryta om att jag köpte min första dator.. 2005?
<Hund> :D
<HeMan> men just idag blir det först LWN, kaffe och sen lite tråkiga supporttickets
<larsemil> jag fick min första dator 1994. Hackade nibbles på den. :D
<larsemil> den hade en turboknapp
<Hund> Kaffe är en sådan självklarhet att det inte borde behöva nämnas.
<Hund> Datorn förstörde mitt liv.
<HeMan> min första dator fick jag -82
<HeMan> den förstörde mitt sportlov... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: och idag är en rpi snabbade än den. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: tom en arduino!
<larsemil> :)
<Hund> Sportlov?
<HeMan> larsemil: det var en vic-20 med 3.5 kB ram
<larsemil> HeMan: 0/
<HeMan> blev ingen skidåkning det sportlovet
<Hund> Om det vore sådant litet problem. :P
<HeMan> larsemil: ca 1 MHz på vic-20
<larsemil> HeMan: :) vi är så bortskämda idag
<Hund> Processorn?
<HeMan> jo
<Hund> Det har väl inte hänt så mycket sedan dess?
<HeMan> förutom att en modern processor har typ 2000x högre klockfrekvens per core, 64 bitars databus och flyttalsprocessor?
<HeMan> eller en gpu som har typ 2000 cores?
<Hund> Jag var sarkastisk.
<HeMan> :)
<Hund> 2000 gånger är för övrigt en underdrift.
<Hund> Dagens proppar ligger på runt 4GHz.
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> delhage: är RHEV 3.4 baserad på RHEL 7?
<delhage> det tvivlar jag på men vet inte
<delhage> HeMan: om man använder rhel som hypervisor är det iaf fortfarande 6.x som gäller
<HeMan> delhage: ok
<delhage> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Virtualization/3.4/html/Installation_Guide/chap-Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux_Hosts.html
<HeMan> delhage: vi tänkte göra om en maskin som kör thel6 med kvm och jag funderar om det är rhel7 eller rhev som vi borde köra på den
<sireorion> tja
<sireorion> vissa filer i vissa mappar har ett hänglås på sig..
<sireorion> så jag inte kan ändra om dom. hur gör jag så att jag har full tillgänlighet på den
<sireorion> ursäkta min dåliga gramatik
<larsemil> vem är det som äger mapparna?
<larsemil> och vilka mappar är det?
<sireorion> Det är en minecraft server mapp
<sireorion> hur vet jag vem som äger den?
<larsemil> i terminalen ser du det med ls -al, i filhanterare genom att högerklicka och ta egenskaper eller något sånt
<sireorion> ok
<sireorion> enable-command-block=true
<sireorion> ops
<sireorion> drwxrwxrwx  4 sireorion sireorion       4096 jul 16 22:52 Server
<larsemil> ser ut som du äger den och har alla rättigheter så borde inte vara något problem
<sireorion> men det e hänglås på alla filer
<larsemil> kolla rättigheter / ägare på filerna och itne mappen då. :)
<sireorion> root äger den
<sireorion> ska jag då ändra den via terminalen
<sireorion> eller kan jag ändra ägare?
<larsemil> sudo chown sireorion:sireorion .( -R
<larsemil> sudo chown sireorion:sireorion ./ -R
<larsemil> i mappen Server
<larsemil> då blir du ägare till alla filerna där
<sireorion> ok
<sireorion> hahahahah TACKAR
<einand_> snacka om sköt att sova till 12 på en vardag
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen.
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-15
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> http://daladevelop.se/hackaton-13-september-pa-teknikverkstan/
<HeMan> yey! andol representing!
<larsemil> u bet!
<andol> HeMan: Jajjamensan!
<andol> HeMan: Förövrigt så är jag nu äntligen betrodd att åka hiss :)
<HeMan> andol: yeah!
<ewook> blehe.
<ewook> scary. dist-uppgradering från 12.04 till 14.04... på en laptop....
<ewook> oh well. alla ska vi väl ha ett fredagsnöje!
<andol> ewook: Klart, blir ju mycket mer utav en helkväll ifall du stöter på lite patrull :P
<ewook> gehe..
<ewook> network manager / resolvconf är bonkers.
<andol> ewook: Tja, på en laptop är det ju i alla fall lite användbart, vad gäller switchande från wifi, mobilt och/eller vpn.
<andol> (Till skillnad från på en arbetstation eller en server, där det mest bara är i vägen.)
<ewook> ja, aningens användbart.
<ewook> irriterande. speciellt när det är jobbmaskinen :p.
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen.
<ewook> nått åt det håller jao.
<Spookan> Screedo: God kväller!
<Screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo då, själv då?
<Screedo> Här är det bra, är ju fredag :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-16
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> andol: Allt väl?
<andol> Jorå
<MarkusDBX> När man aktiverar trim idag på 14.04, på en ny dator med en ny ssd (samsung 850 pro), ska man då.. 1. köra fstrim med cron ibland, eller 2. köra discard i fstab.
<MarkusDBX> haha, lol det var redan på default i 14.04 som en cronjob
<MarkusDBX> glöm min fråga
<David-A_> för några veckor sen i elektronikbehållaren i soprummet, en dator där hårddisken satt kvar
<David-A_> idag, en trasig laptop
<David-A_> är det okej att ta hårddiskar o försöka rädda filer? har nån provat?
<realubot> David-A_: Det är stöld.
<realubot> David-A_: Du får inte ta saker ur soporna.
<realubot> David-A_: Men varför skulle det inte gå att återställa filer på hårddiskar i kaserade datorer?
<Spookan> David-A_: Helt ok. Dock fjantigt att rädda filer.
<macrobat> på en skrotdator kanske själva lådan är mest lockande
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-17
<sandrodz> hi guyz, has anyone evern configured charybdis IRC server? I have few questions :) and nobody seems to know anything.
<larsemil> realubot: well man kan ju hitta data som går att använda....
<Screedo> God morgon
<sandrodz> this ain't english channel right? :P
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon!
<Screedo> Spookan: god morgon! Hur är det en sådan här underbart grå mulen söndag?
<Spookan> Screedo: Seeeg! Väntar på kaffet! Du då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här, sitter och letar intel NIC på ebay och väntar på frukost. rätt roligt att kolla runt på ebay, ibland är intel pro/1000 pt quad billigare än Intel Pro/1000 pt dual
<realubot> larsemil: Vad menar du? Vad skulle det vara för data? Dessutom tror jag inte det är lagligt att ta hårddiskar ur soprona.
<realubot> " Som bevis har Fishman röntgenbilder som visar hur de översta kotorna av ryggraden är böjda framåt hos personer som är storkonsumenter av den digitala tekniken. En vinkel på ryggraden som inte är normal, hävdar han."
<realubot> "För att slippa besvären finns bara en sak att göra - att sluta använda de tekniska prylarna, eller åtminstone dra ner på tiden rejält."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/nytt-halsolarm-sms-nacken/
<realubot> Ergonomi mina damer. Ordet ni söker är ergonomi.
<christoffer> Kan ju ge ut stödkrage till alla som köper mobil också... ;)
<realubot> christoffer: Men seriöst så tror jag det här är en tickande hälsobomb.
<realubot> christoffer: http://martinmelinblogg.se/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/98-580x423.jpg
<christoffer> Jo, det är det verkligen
<christoffer> använder själv rollermouse sedan våras till datorn...även om det kostade mycket så är det betydligt mer värt för mig ...om man kan unna sig ergonomilyxen ;)
<realubot> Datorarbetande Robinson‐kändis. Mac + innecafé + oergonomisk arbetsstäning
<realubot> *arbetsställning
<christoffer> Nästa inköp blir en ordentlig skärm ...tror det är mitt största bekymmer nu
<christoffer> har två 17" som börjar bli till åren...svåra att ställa in i höjd osv
<realubot> christoffer: Vad är det för oergonomiskt med din nuvarande skärm?
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> christoffer: Ja. Höjden är viktig.
<christoffer> skärmarna står på dubbla programmeringsböcker för att få lite höjd
<christoffer> men kommer inte riktigt upp rätt iaf
<realubot> christoffer: Det bästa är ett höj‐ och sänkbart datorarbetsbord + skärmar som går att reglera i höjdled.
<christoffer> och sedan börjar panelerna bli gamla
<christoffer> lite svagt ljus
<christoffer> jo precis...bara skärm jag saknar som går att reglera
<christoffer> bord har jag redan
<realubot> Egentligen borde man bara köpa möss och tangentbord från ergonomibutiker. Problemet är att det kostar så mycket mer än vanliga tgb/möss men jag tror man får vad man betalar för.
<christoffer> jag köpte musen från ergoff ...lokala representanten från Västerås kom hem till mig med tangentbordet personligen ;)
<christoffer> https://www.ergoff.se/
<christoffer> man får vad man betalar för
 * realubot funderar på hur mycket man måste pröjsa för ett höj‐ och sänkbart arbetsbord.
<christoffer> inte tangentbordet men rollermousen
<realubot> Jag tror tgb är nästan lika viktigt.
<realubot> Det skulle inte förvåna mig om samma ledskador drabbar datorarbetare i framtiden som de gamla skrivmaskinisterna.
<realubot> Okej, man dunkar inte lika hårt på tangenterna men det är inte säkert det är styrkan som skadar lederna. Det kanske är anspänningen i fingrarna.
<christoffer> Jo, tangentbord är svårt. alla som jobbar med ergonomi rekommenderar platta tangentbord
<christoffer> men jag klarar inte av det
<christoffer> så kör på ett mekaniskt rejält tungt tangentbord som står stadigt
<christoffer> utan numpad
<christoffer> IKEA verkar har slutat med höj och sänkbart i Galant serien som jag sitter vid
<christoffer> "BEKANT" verkar det heta nu
<christoffer> någonstans mellan 4000 och 5000 för ett lämpligt stort hörnbord
<christoffer> är nog det billigaste man kommer undan med
<realubot> christoffer: Japp. Du ska inte ha en vinkel i handleden.
<christoffer> nej precis. men min rollermouse kom med handledsstöd så jag har ingen märkbar vinkel där
<realubot> du ska ha ett tgb med liten bredd också så du inte behöver göra en rörelse i sidled för att nå musen.
<christoffer> med rollermouse blir det ingen rörelse alls ;)
<realubot> Det är värt 4‐5 000. Om man har pengarna d.v.s.
<realubot> christoffer: Det handlar ju om fjädringen i tangenterna också.
<realubot> Jag ska skära ner på tiden framför datorn.
<christoffer> mmm... Många detaljer är det ;) ...jag har cherry mx red nu...krävs tydligen 45G att aktivera tangenterna...kanske är lite mycket men bland det minsta för mekaniska brytare
<christoffer> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/56-kringutrustning/1105286-mekaniska-tangentbord-guide/
<realubot> christoffer: Mekaniska tgb är nog svåra att få ergonomiska.
<realubot> PÃ¥minner om de gamla skrivmaskinerna.
<christoffer> jo, kanske är så
<christoffer> men jag tycker de är mycket skönare att skriva på
<realubot> Det finns de som skryter om att de lärde sig programmera i Basic på Commodore 64. Men de riktigt coola typerna skrev sina första skript på en Facit skrivmaskin.
<realubot> christoffer: De ser tuffare ut om inte annat.
<christoffer> :)
<realubot> Wikipedia borde införa något system för att kontrollera döda länkar och ta bort dem.
<realubot> Ganska vanligt att man klickar på en länk för att komma till källan och får upp ett felmeddelande.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> Ställ era frågor om linux
<andol> peyam: Tja, känner du dig manad får du gärna ta dig en titt på http://serverfault.com/questions/619979/ssh-host-key-certificates-find-validity-period-remotely.
<peyam> not my area
<Dynamit> Hej och hå
<Dynamit> hur äär läget?
<Dynamit> blir tokig på min router
<Dynamit> kör jag traceroute 8.8.8.8 så ser jag den gå igenom VPN-tunneln men kör jag -i eth0.2/eth0.3 så går den igenom
<Dynamit> wan-portarna
<Dynamit> det sjuka är att mwan3 har inte VPN-interfacet bland standard interfacen
<Dynamit> likförbannat tvingas all trafik igenom den
<Dynamit> fast mwan3 säger åt den så länge trafiken är ej spec. så ska den använda wan_wan2
<Dynamit> Värsta är att i början när vpn-tunnel anslutningen har börjat så verkar det som det dirigeras som det ska
<Dynamit> haha min fråga/kommentar fick peyam att fly
<Dynamit> haha peyam vågade sig tillbaka
<einand_> Dynamit: vad hade hänt?
<Dynamit> med vad?
<Dynamit> einand_:
<einand_> 13:35:30 < Dynamit> haha peyam vågade sig tillbaka
<Dynamit> jag frågade rakt ut lite saker
<Dynamit> och lagom då så försvann han
<einand_> ok
<lord4163> Åhhhh vad trött man blir på Telia, är det någon port de inte blockar?
<andol> Tja, förhoppningsvis så blockar de i alla fall inte ranget 32000+ :)
<lord4163> andol: Det måste vara något fel på mitt nätverk
<Barre> ja, de blockar inte tcp 80, 443, 8080, 667. Det är formodligen fler som de inte blockar :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-10
<Hund> Jag avinstallerar lite paket på en dator med Xubuntu, men när jag tabbar så finns dom kvar i listan över installerade program, även fast dom är avinstallerad. Hur kommer det sig?
<andol> Tabbar, som i bash autocomplete? I sådant fall, som autocomplete till vilket kommando?
<Hund> andol, Jag har testat både apt-get och aptitude.
<Hund> http://hastebin.com/xuwasamibu
<Hund> Rätt störande. :P
<andol> Hund: Hade du det skalet öppnat redan innan du raderade paketen? I sådant fall kan det vara värt att sourca om bash-completion
<andol> . /etc/bash_completion
<andol> *lunch*
<Hund> Jag tror du missförstår mig.
<Hund> andol, Löste sig. Jag behövde stänga ner skalet helt och öppna det på nytt..
<Hund> Jag som i alla år trott att det var en "feature" som jag aldrig förstått mig på.
<andol> Hur menar du att jag missförstått dig? Vetisjutton vad en omstart utav skalet ger som inte en om-sourcning utav bash-kompletteringen ger.
<ntz> Hello, I have scheduled some trip to the Stockholm and only want to ask (according this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/Rape_rate_per_100%2C000_-_country_comparison_-_United_Nations_2012.png) if it's safe here (even for a man) ..
<ntz> thanks
<andol> ntz: From what I have understood that graph is kind of scewed due to different countries drawing the line for what is rape differently.
<ntz> so there are even more o.O
<ntz> anyhow, thanks for the answer ... I'll consider using some protection (bear for example) .... have a nice day, I love Millenium from Stieg Larsson
<cowbacon> lol
<arcsky> tjoo vart sätter jag dns servers från CLI?
<Barre> arcsky: /etc/resolv.conf
<arcsky> den skrivs över
<Barre> du kör dhcp alltså?
<andol> arcsky: Antar at din /etc/resolv.conf är en symlänk?
<arcsky> mm
<arcsky> 8 resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<andol> arcsky: Nyare Ubuntu-versioner nyttjar ett "ramverk" från paketet resolvconf som hanterar /etc/resolv.conf lite mera dynamiskt.
<Barre> jaha...
<Barre> sorry då... :)
<andol> Givet att du inte är intresserad utav sagda magi så kan du radera symlänken, och ersätta /etc/resolv.conf utav en "vanlig" fil. Den kommer inte att skrivas över.
<arcsky> tycker det är en extremt dålig ny sak
<andol> arcsky: Alternativt kan du har kvar resolvconf-logiken, och då speca resolvers i /etc/network/interfaces, under valet dns-nameservers
<arcsky> det har jag gjort
<arcsky> auto eth0
<arcsky> iface eth0 inet static
<arcsky> address 192.168.210.195
<arcsky> netmask 255.255.255.0
<arcsky> gateway 192.168.210.1
<arcsky> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<andol> Jomendåså.
<arcsky> fungerar ej ju
<Barre> inte heller efter en ifup && ifdown
<andol> Har du starat om datorn, eller i alla fall tjänsten networking, sedan du ändrade i /etc/network/interfaces?
<Barre> fast åt andra sidan :)
<Barre> ska väl räcka med att ta ner eth0 och starta det igen? Eller måste hela networking startas om?
<arcsky> testat networking restart japp
<NeverW8> arcsky: tcpdump? route? ping? :P
<NeverW8> arcsky: har du kirrat det i routern också? tänkte om något saknas eller om ip:n är upptagen
<NeverW8> Nä om man ska röra sig hemmåt, känns lite som dagen har gjort sitt
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-11
<jonasbjork> är det någon aktivitet här nuförtiden?
<andol> jonasbjork: tillochfrån.
<andol> Bättre förr dock :)
<jonasbjork> andol: ja, det känns som om hela linux-sverige har dött :(
<andol> Tror det har mycket att göra med att det inte längre är nytt och spännande längre, utan att Linux-system mest fungerar och gör det de ska. Det i kombination med att jag tror att man hamnat i ett lite stagnerat lägre, där de som kommer att övertygas att köra Linux redan kör Linux, samtidigt som det är väldigt långt kvar till en bredare uppslutning.
<andol> Grovt generaliserat, förstås.
<jonasbjork> jag tror du har lite rätt i det
<Barre> så är det nog
<Amoz> andol, vi måste få in fler Svenssons som kör Ubuntu! :P
<andol> Amoz: Antar att det är fusk ifall vi i kanalen kollektivt byter efternamn? :)
<Amoz> andol ....
<gkeen_> Amoz: minns för 10 år sen, då hade ubuntu sverige mer medlemmar än folkpartiet
<Amoz> gkeen_, det låter mycket :P
<K350> Jag tänkte ladda hem dokumentären Palme från SVTPLAY. mEN GÅR DET INTE AT TKOMMA ÅT PIRATEPLAYER. sÅ HUR I HEAL FRIDEN LADDAR JAG DÅ HEM ?
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-12
<kes0> Man ska inte hålla på å ladda hem grejer hörrududu
<Amoz> kes0, bara liinoxdistar =pPpP
<kes0> Amoz: Exakt =)
<Amoz> aaah who am i kiddin'
<swecarp> Philip5:  kör 4,12 nu i vb
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-14
<Amoz> it's friday, friday...
<Barre> \o/
<BaZZe> Tjena, nu är jag här igen vilket jag var för närmare 2v sedan och sitter fortfarande med samma dilemma med pptp vpn i ubuntu är det någon annan som har problem med pptp att det är instabilt och tappat anslutning osv
<Amoz> BaZZe, har ingen erfarenhet av VPN, men det där låter som att det borde gå att se i loggarna om det är VPN-anslutningens fel
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon vaken här=
<Umeaboy> ?
<Hund_> Nope!
<Hund_> Hela Sverige sover.
<Umeaboy> Jag har installerat 15.04 i en Acer es1-131 & styrplattan vill inte fungera trots att xserver-xorg-input-synaptics är installerat.
<Umeaboy> Kärna som jag använder är 3.19.0-25-generic
<Umeaboy> För x86_64.
<Umeaboy> Det finns ett problem med en liknande modell inrapporterad på launchpad för samma problem, men jag vet inte hur man skulle lösa detta enklast.
<Umeaboy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1449252
<Umeaboy> Tror mig ha hittat felet.
<Umeaboy> Det har med en inställning i BIOS att göra.
<Umeaboy> Har nu lyckats lösa problemet. ;)
<Umeaboy> Nu ska jag bara se om jag kan bygga Coreboot för den här datorn,
<Hund_> Nice!
<Umeaboy> Jupp.
<Umeaboy> Hade gärna bytt ut SD-kortet i den här datorn till ett större.
<Umeaboy> Alternativt ett snabbare,
<Hund_> Gör det då! Sitt inte där och gnäll. :P
<Umeaboy> Sitt inte där och sitt, säg. ;)
<Hund_> Har du inget bättre för dig kan du ju leta på ett väggpapper åt mig.
<Umeaboy> Väggpapper? Tapet?
<Umeaboy> Eller vad menar du?
<Hund_> Bakgrundsbild till datorn.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Vad ska du ha för motiv?
<Hund_> Jag är öppen för förslag.
<Hund_> Men det ska matcha Solarized-färgtemat.
<Umeaboy> http://orig14.deviantart.net/1f2d/f/2013/223/f/d/red_dragon_by_sandara-d6hpycs.jpg
<Umeaboy> Du kan la kika på Deviantart.net
<Hund_> Du kände att den matchade eller? :D
<Hund_> http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-April-2015-526014207
<Hund_> Till det skrivbordet.
 * Umeaboy dansar högt till en väldigt skön låt från förr.
<Hund_> lol
<Umeaboy> Boys of summer heter den.
<Umeaboy> Så skönt ljud från 80-talet.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Hund_> Ah
<Hund_> Känner igen den.
<Hund_> Brian Adams?
<Hund_> Bryan?
<Umeaboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtxlvQqvDQs
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Don Henley.
<Hund_> Jag tänkte på rätt låt iaf. :P
<Umeaboy> Du tänkte kanske på Summer of 69'.
<Hund_> Japp. :D
<Umeaboy> Nej, inte svära i kyrkan! Här äter vi bara Daim!
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> hehe
<Hund_> http://youtu.be/vFaAkQwqZCc
<Hund_> haha den nötte man ett tag. :P
<Umeaboy> Visst håller du med om att det är fantastiskt ljud i låten?
<Hund_> Ajjemen.
 * Umeaboy lyssnar på Star 80's via http://wr02-icecast.mtg-r.net/wr02_mp3
<Umeaboy> George Michael & Aretha Franklin - I knew you were waiting for me. :)
<Hund_> lol
<Hund_> Där går man gräns. :P
<Umeaboy> Den där versionen med DJ Sammy är rätt skön.
<Umeaboy> Jasså?
<Umeaboy> Ja, iofs har alla sin smak, men......
<Hund_> Aldrig gillat honom. :P
<Umeaboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYZwfssm7lc
<Hund_> Jag kan uppskatta all typ av musik dock. Men min smak har alltid varit lite udda.
<Umeaboy> Wow! Vilken Salsa-version av den här klassickern.
<Hund_> http://youtu.be/Cj6LDz646rc
<Hund_> Lyssnar du? :)
 * Umeaboy flummar iväg......
<Hund_> Jag borde sova.
<Umeaboy> God natt!
<Umeaboy> Sov gott!
<Umeaboy> Och ät inte på kuddens hörn!
<Umeaboy> Believe me, I've done it.
<Umeaboy> Flög fjädrar överallt.
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-15
<BaZZe> Hej, någon mer som haft problem nu senast med att få över 360p på youtube i firefox
<BaZZe> av någon anledning ser youtubes html5 ut såhär http://i.imgur.com/AcdbDRV.png
<Amoz> BaZZe, vet inte om det spelar nån roll att du har H.264 urkryssat, men jag har iaf stöd för det här
<Amoz> testa dra ner ubuntu-restricted-extras eller vad paketet heter. Vad exakt menar du med "problem över 360p" ? Spelar den inte upp överhuvudtaget när du väljer HD? Laggar det?
<BaZZe> ingen aning om jag går in i tillägg så ligger ju openh264 video codec där eftersom det kommer standard med firefox
<BaZZe> att jag har inget alternativet att välja mer än automatiskt kvalite eller 360p
<BaZZe> och har inga udda konstiga saker installerade utan bara clean install av firefox uppdaterad till senaste versionen samma med ubuntu och flash installerat
<Amoz> BaZZe, som jag skrev, har du testat att installera restricted?
<Amoz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389437/how-do-i-get-html5-h-264-video-working-on-firefox
<Amoz> BaZZe, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Amoz> kan variera med vilken version av Ubuntu du kör med.
<Amoz> BaZZe, vilken ubuntuversion kör du?
<Amoz> testa installera med kommandot där ovan, och se om du får grönt på h264 sen :)
<MrP> Hej
<MrP> Google Driver eller Dropbox?
<BaZZe> Amoz, gjorde som du sa och testade och kan nu köra 720p video iaf men inte över de
<BaZZe> Amoz, Kör med nyaste ubuntu 15.04
<BaZZe> Amoz, H264 blev aktivet på youtubes html5 sida
<Amoz> BaZZe, så det funkade ?
<Amoz> kan du visa vilken du inte kan köra 1080p i ?
<BaZZe> Amoz, ja det fungerade, kan inte köra någon video i 1080p videor som jag vet finns och fungerar i 1080p kan inte köra någon i högre heller
<Amoz> BaZZe, jag är nyfiken på en specific video som inte funkar för dig, kan du länka en ?
<BaZZe> Amoz, ta den tex https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvpOi2KgU54
<BaZZe> Amoz, får alternativet 360p 720p eller automatiskt kvalite innan hade jag bara 360p och automatiskt
<Amoz> BaZZe, samma här i FF, funkar med högre i Chrome dock
<BaZZe> Amoz, skumt undra hur man kan lösa de då tro kör egentligen bara firefox
<Amoz> BaZZe, min gissning är att de bara kör högre (1080p å mer) i ett specifikt format för att kunna hantera datamängderna
<Amoz> t.ex. så stödjer chrome alla format som syns under youtube.com/html5
<Amoz> så du får nog ta å installera MSE, WebM, eller nåt i den stilen
<Amoz> finns tutorials för det, bara googla lite.
<BaZZe> Amoz, mm det är nog sant men kollade på windows och där var det stöd på alla utom en i firefox
<BaZZe> Amoz, men visst det är ju lite annorlunda med olika format och codecs osv stöd i linux det är det
<Amoz> BaZZe, opensource-världen är lite annorlunda då de inte får leverera vilka mjukvaror som helst från början
<Amoz> därför du måste installera Microsoft-fonter och dylikt i efterhand, och även alla andra codecs osv.
<Amoz> patent, lagar och en allmän "better safe than sorry"-attityd gör att du ofta får kräma in sånt här själv i efterhand i Linux
<Amoz> Men oftast är det bara en googling och några få rader av skalkommandon som krävs ;) säg till hur det går sen
<BaZZe> jo de förstår man ju bara jobbigt att sådana saker som html5 stöd för video inte ska vara bara fungerande egentligen, men man kanske får va nöjd annars som det är
<Amoz> BaZZe, du får fråga Mozilla där. Allt verkar funka i Chrome här, och jag har bara installerat restricted-extras vad jag vet.
<Amoz> BaZZe, http://www.linuxveda.com/2015/06/29/get-1080p-youtubes-html5-player-firefox-linux/
<andol> Fast en rättvisare jämnförelse är då mellan Firefox och Chromium. I Chrome däremot har ju Google bundlat ett och annat propertierät, som de säkert betalt licensavgfiter för.
<Amoz> andol, säkerligen, men då får du nästan jämföra iceweasel med chromium :)
<andol> Amoz: Hurså? Bortsett från ikoner och dylikt så ska det väl inte vara mycket till skillnad meller eldräven och isvesslan?
<Amoz> Jag vet faktiskt inte, men jag tror inte det ska va så stor skillnad. Men jag menade mer att båda har ett brandat resp. ickebrandat alternativ. oavsett så är poängen här att chrome är ett externt program som jag inte fått med från de vanliga källorna utan måste installera vid sidan av.
<BaZZe> Amoz, mm men det har nog med som du säger licenser osv som google fixat säkerligen
<BaZZe> Amoz, var inne på en liknande guide här http://superuser.com/questions/903676/only-360p-on-youtube-with-html5 och allt det har jag redan aktiverat men det gjorde ingen skillnad jag tror de här problemet har kommit efter firefox version 40
<Amoz> BaZZe, fast enligt den där tutorialen så verkar det ju snarare vara en flagga som bara ska kryssas i, så du verkar ju inte behöva ännu fler licenserskyddade saker nu
<Amoz> BaZZe, FF 40 är då de aktiverade HTML5-spelaren som standard, så det är därför du märker av problemen nu antagligen.
<BaZZe> Amoz, fixade de nu gjorde om resetade webbläsaren nu har jag alla där
<andol> Amoz: Notera vad https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome har att säga om exempelvis video-och-audio. Att dra en parallellen mellan Firefox vs. Iceweasel kontro Chrome vs. Chromium är rätt mycket att jämföra äpplen med päron.
<BaZZe> Amoz, får buga och bocka för hjälpen första guiden jag hitta hjälpte inte mig, även efter 2500 inlägg på sweclockers så kan man ibland behöva hjälp själv^^
<Amoz> andol, men du förstod kanske poängen ändå?
<Amoz> BaZZe, google ;)
<andol> Amoz: Näh.
<Hund> BaZZe: Problem med html5 och Youtube?
<Amoz> andol, det ena är brandat, det andra inte. Det ena kan skeppas med massa licenser och begränsningar, det andra inte. Det är så jag skulle sammanfatta det.
<Amoz> Hund, inte nu längre ;)
<Hund> Amoz: Ah.
<Hund> Orkade inte läsa allt. :P
<Amoz> Hund, kan sammanfatta åt dig: installera restricted-extras, å gå in i firefoxs sånt där about:config och aktivera några flaggor. Bam! nu har du 1080p i html5 ;)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag använder mpv istället.
<Amoz> Hund, Mplayer?
<Amoz> ah, en fork
<Amoz> kan du verkligen surfa på YT med den Hund?
<Hund> youtube-viewer.
<Hund> ;)
<Amoz> trevligt. Några fördelar?
<Hund> Du kan göra allt med den, utom att ladda upp videos. :P
<Amoz> Jag kan göra allt i webläsaren med, tror jag iaf :)
<Hund> Smidigt att slippa använda webbläsaren till vissa saker.
<Amoz> truedat
<Amoz> du råkar inte veta varför mpv forkade av mplayer?
<Amoz> tänkte om det är nåt som man kan ha användning där av. Jag har testat smplayer lite grann, ett rätt nice alternativ till totem
<Hund> Osäker på varför. Jag skulle tippa på att man hade en annan vision bara.
<Hund> Jag gillar mpv för att du kan inaktivera GUIt och styra det helt med tangentbordet.
<Hund> Dvs allt du ser är videon och inget annat som tar upp massa yta. :P
<Hund> Eller ja, det är väl inte ett GUI heller. On screen controllers heter det väl.
<Amoz> tror det går som GUI det med =P Låter nice, borde prova det.
<Hund> :)
<Amoz> eeeeh kanske inte. Hans ppa verkar uppdatera en hel del paket
<Amoz> back to kernelhacking! *poff*
<Hund> Vems?
<Hund> Finns inte mpv i förråden?
<EAG> nån som fipplat med babel eller liknande?
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-16
<Hund> Ea
<Hund> Äsch
<oka19> Vad är det för fel på WebSocket?
<oka19> Vad är det för fel på WebSocket?
<oka19> Hallå.
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-15
<peyam> salam. det e jag farbror peyam
<Kira9204> Gnome tappade allt anseende efter Gnome3 katastrofen
<peyam> vadå va hänt?
<peyam> ny gnome släppt?
<Kira9204> Grundlagret är ok, men skeivbordet nope
<Kira9204> peyam: Gnome2 was the shit!
<peyam> jag tkr också det men gillar xfce
<Kira9204> Altho jag gillar Cinnamon och Unity en del
<peyam> xubuntu i synnerlighet
<peyam> kira på kurdiska betyder K*k
<Kira9204> peyam: skall inte xubuntu gå över till LXDE?
<Kira9204> xfce är i en ganska udda spot
<Kira9204> Och utveckligen har stannat av ganska mycket har jag gört
<Kira9204> *hört
<peyam> nej det finns ju redan en lubuntu
<peyam> ja men den e hur stabil o gillbart som helst
<Kira9204> peyam: Kira betyder en mängd olika saker beroende på vart du är och vilket språk du talar
<Kira9204> Ett otroligt varierande namn
<peyam> e du rysk?
<Kira9204> Svensk :)
<peyam> jaha för vi gillar inte ryssar här
<peyam> och danskar
<Kira9204> Min VPS är i nederländerna, men dess IP brukar klassas som rysk
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> vad e d för skillnad på vps och vpn
<Kira9204> Två helt olika saker
<Kira9204> Om du kollar på vad förkortningatna står för
<Kira9204> Virituell privat server vs virtuellt privat nätverk
<Apachez> du kan använda vps för att sätta upp vpn
<Apachez> blir ju inte särskilt säkert men good enough beroende på vad du försöker göra
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-18
<Barre> god förmiddag kanalen, gjorde precis en do-release-upgrade från en 14.04.x till 17.04.1. Men lsb_release visar fortfarande 16.04 för 'Description' och 'Release'. provat göra en --reinstall på base-file men skiten uppdateras inte. Måste man manuellt uppdatera /etc/lsb_release? Tjofräs i förskott
<bittin> Barre: själv vaknade jag upp här och laddar hem 16.04.1 för att kolla om jag får igång en burk här :)
<Barre> bittin: bra bra, då kör du en do-release-upgrade i eftermiddag och löser mitt problem då? :)
<bittin> tror tyvärr inte det
<bittin> då jag ska göra en annan sak och har rätt fullt upp här
<Barre> :'(
<Vorap> Jag kan kolla när jag kommer hem
<Vorap> Men det kommer inye
<Barre> *badadish*
<Vorap> Inte bli för än eftermiddagen
<andol> Jorå, allt ska /etc/lsb-release automatiskt uppdateras i samband med en do-release-upgrade.
<andol> Såtillvida inte filen blivit manuellt redigerad tidigare, men i sådant fall borde det promptats under själva uppgraderingen.
<Barre> mysko
<Barre> men det borde väl bara att manuellt förändra /etc/lsb_release så att den matchar?
<Barre> andol: lust att pastebinna hur 17.04 lsb_release ser ut, så jag inte gör något typo?
<andol> Barre: När du säger 17.04 så antar jag att du egentligen menar 16.04?
<Barre> hahahah... så jälva trött jag är efter semestern...
<Barre> andol: ja, jag menar 16.04
<Barre> och det stämmer ju med lsb_release -a      *skämskudden*
<Mathisen> :)
<Barre> jag är med andra ord ett år yngre än jag trodde \o/
<andol> Själv råkade jag i helgen ut för att vara fyra år äldre än jag då trodde att jag var :-)
<Barre> *ouch* den är hård
<Spookan> Ingen av er här som bor eller har bott i England?
<Vorap> Ööh nae? Hur så?
<Vorap> Iallaf inte jag
<bittin> Barre: bråkar med nåns HP maskin här fick hjälp av din kollega för några dagar sen Mathias Lager på HP supporten =)
<Barre> bittin: HP != HPE ;)    HP = Desktop, HPE=Server, nät, software, storage etc..
<bittin> ah det vet jag ju iofs :p
<bittin> visste inte vilken del du jobbade på dock
<bamsefar> Barre jobbar med skrivare, det är känt sedan länge.
<Barre> bamsefar: hahaha... skit ner dig
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-19
<hume> hej. nån inne som kan nåt om phpmyadmin och sql? jag har problem med en databas, foreign key restraint
<hume> nån inne som är bra på mysql?
<Apachez> jovars
<Hund> Nejvars.
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-20
<kes0> Kanskevars
<kes0> Hej hur loggar man in i ubuntu-se?
<kes0> På irc alltså
<Kira9204> kes0: du tänker på Nickserv?
<Kira9204> Du är ju inne på kanalen så
<kes0> Nä, oj de är jag ju
<MarkusDBX> sabbade min keymap efter att jag körde setxkbmap -layout se
<MarkusDBX> nu är det bara konstiga tecken, någon ide hur jag kan lösa
<MarkusDBX> vill bara ha svenskt keyboard (stort och vanligt) som keymap
<MarkusDBX> ubuntu 15.10
<Mathisen> MarkusDBX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<MarkusDBX> Mathisen: försökte =)
<MarkusDBX> gick inte
<MarkusDBX> fick reboota
<Mathisen> :(
<MarkusDBX> tror det var att setkkbmap är gammalt och inte längre används på 15.10
<MarkusDBX> så jag pajja nog något rejält.
<MarkusDBX> men nu funkar det iaf
<MarkusDBX> Mathisen: tack iaf!
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-16
<Slartibart> Nu efter att jag uppgraderat till 17.04 så finns inte längre några inställningar för skärmar under Systeminställningar 0_0. Nån som upplevt det? Som vanligt vid en release-uppgradering så blir det ju strul :-p, nätverket försvann t.ex, men det var lätt att ordna. Men att delar försvinner från Systeminställningar är nytt för mig :-|
<Slartibart> Pja.. Som vanligt efter en dist-upgrade.. Det gick att bygga programmet jag behövde efter uppgraderingen, det gick inte innan. Och så får man sina inställningar mosade, skärmarna hamnar i fel ordning, nätverk försvinner :-p..
<Hund> Någon som är nöjd. :D
<sptnx> hm, dum fråga men ändra du till yakkety i sources.list först?
<sptnx> kör du unity är det ju bara klicka på ubuntu/startmenyn och skriva diplays eller vilket språk du har annars. extrajobb gå via systemsettings :P
<sptnx> smällde in 17.04 på min surface och funkar klockrent. förutom acpi så kan inte se batteriprocent. kanske skulle fixa de
<sptnx> finns en kernelpatch för lösa det
<sptnx> undra va ballmer tycker om att man kör linux på hans hårdvara :D
<Peyam> Vet ngn om det går att installera bankid på ubuntu 16.04
<Peyam> helt död kanal. varför har vi det ens?
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-19
<Hund> :(
<sptnx> mitt i natten ju
<Hund> Det var säkert dag någonstans.
<sptnx> i rymden är det alltid natt
<Hund> Vi är i rymden.
<Hund> Så det är alltid natt förr oss med.
<sptnx> bara för vi snurrar runt en jävla stjärna, det är inte standard i rymden
<sptnx> mamma försökte säga åt mig att inte sitta uppe hela nätterna när jag var ung men förklara för henne att dagtid är något onormalt i universum och nattid är dess naturliga tillstånd :)
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-13
<Hund> God natt!
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-15
<coffe> 18.10 here we go :)
<Hund> :D
<Barre> kört 15.0 sen i våras/försommaren. Fungerar fint.
<andol> Dissar tumbleweed?
<Barre> andol: mmm. körde det på min förra lap-top, men på arbetsdatorn är det leap som gäller. Min privata lap-top har jag inte orkat installera om, kör debian fortfarande men det kanske blir tumbleweed på den
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-17
<Apachez> har ni fest eller?
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-18
<Hund> Kapp
<Hund> Jaåå
<Hund> Vafan
<Hund> Så går det när man inte har händerna på rätt sätt. :P
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-19
<blurkis> inte mycket prat i denna kanelen :)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> totem kan inte spela upp en iso-fil från en DVD-skiva som jag själv äger.
<Umeaboy> Det dyker inte upp någon meny.
<Umeaboy> VLC har inte det problemet.
<Umeaboy> Finns det någon nightly PPA för totem?
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-12
<Coffe> någon som har tips på vart ett gammalt dhcp lease kan ha sparat sin data  ?
<Laban> Coffe: På klienten eller på servern?
<Laban>  /var/dnsmasq-någonting kanske?
<Coffe> server,  klonad maskin som utan att jag kan hitta vart... plockar upp en gammal adress
<Barre> Coffe: om den är klonad så kan det ju vara så att även mac-adressen är klonad så servern faktiskt delar ut samma adress pga av detta?
<Coffe> det är ju de som är grejen ..  att om man kör dhclient så får dom egna
<Laban> huh?
<Laban> Inte helt med på vad du menar, men dhclient ska ju alltid köras...
<Laban> Vill du hitta serverns lista på historiska leases borde du kunna hitta den filen med; find /var -iname \*lease\*
<Coffe> jag önskar det vore så lätt :)
 * Barre har inte riktigt förstått frågeställningen eller problemet :)
 * Laban förstår inte helt heller
<Apachez> bra att man inte längre litar på smhi... "0.0mm regn hela måndagen"... dubbla skyfall so far...
<Apachez> Coffe: back in the days kunde man även behöva resetta nån fil i /etc/networking som cachade macadressen eller nåt fuffens men då var det mer att det dök upp 2st nic i en burk med endast 1st efter kloning
<Apachez> microsoft är lite roliga, burk med wintendoupdate - står "Installing 100%", dom verkar ha egen definition av vad 100% innebär :)
<Laban> Alltid haft :)
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-13
<Coffe> jag ska söka igenom allt igen .. känns som jag vart över allt..
<Coffe> jag gillar inte direkt netplan
<Apachez> Allsång! *klapp* *klapp* *klapp* Allsång! *klapp* *klapp* *klapp*
<Nafallo> nice. ser ut som min första patch till Ansible har hamnat i en PR från en core dev :-)
<Nafallo> var ju på tiden. kört den patchen i produktion hela sommaren ;-)
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-14
<Apachez> https://imgur.com/EtzVIgL  :D
<Apachez> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/08/wiseguy-changes-license-plate-to-null-gets-12k-in-parking-tickets/
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-16
<Hund> Apachez: lol
<Apachez> "Space could be filled with vampires, but we would never know, because telescopes use mirrors."
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-17
<bittin> Fortfarande sjuk så missar hela Debian Days helgen :(
<Apachez> oh this sucks, ytligt bekant har gått å kolat - blev 46 år gammal. Hade dragit på sig nån infektion, nedsövd 6 dagar, kommit hem - ska påbörja rehab. Mailar på morgonen om vad som hänt, senare samma dag har infektionen spridit sig till lungorna och gameover :(
<bittin> ouch
<Apachez> https://www.radarbox24.com/flight/SEJPU  spot teh fedz
<bittin> Debian Days Stockholm 2019 is now over, sadly did not go any due to being sick :(
<Hund> Apachez: Det var tråkigt att höra. :(
<bittin> https://i.imgur.com/yLWWDyp.jpg
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hdazA-VUf0  AST Computer - Tales from Tech Support
<bittin> Apachez: såg den för några dagar sen
